#ubuntu-se 2011-04-18
<putte> På Tisdag kanske man slipper stänga av datorn varje gång man ska flytta den...
 * Philip5 knuffar lite på dagon_
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Coffe> morrn
<amelia> morrn!
<Markslap> Morrn guise.
 * amelia känner sig lite modig idag..
<amelia> drar in nya betan på jobbdatorn
<kodein> vad kan gå snett?
<amelia> hehe, vi får väl se. :)
<coobra> dom som bor i lutande tornat i pisa kan gå snett  ?
<HakanS> Kan någon OP lägga in en blänkare om Team Leader- och Team Contact-valet?  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-se/2011-April/005351.html
<Haffe> Wolf in the fold.
<Haffe> There must be a wolf in the fold.
<lilleman72> amelia vadå för beta?
<Haffe> Ubuntu 11.04?
<lilleman72> okey
<lilleman72> hey Haffe
<lilleman72> hittat ngn påse?? :P
<lilleman72> antistatpåse
<gorgo> :)
<Haffe> PÃ¥sar har jag hittat.
<Haffe> Problemet är packmaterial.
<lilleman72> Haffe ta toapapper??
<lilleman72> måste funka?
<Haffe> Jag tror inte det.
<Haffe> Man vill ju packa in processoerna i skum så att inte benen viks.
<lilleman72> Haffe det e sant
<lilleman72> man kan ju sätta toapapper & sen sätter man en RÖD klisterlapp på där det står AKTAS
<Haffe> :)
<lilleman72> =)
<larsemil> maxjezy: nej ingen budget, det är ett open sourceprojekt.
<larsemil> maxjezy: så man får credd
<maxjezy> larsemil: berätta gärna om det
<larsemil> maxjezy: jag har inte tid just nu, ska fixa lite. men #project-destination på freenod
<larsemil> e
<Coffe> larsemil,  hur många hostar med proxmox kör du ?
<larsemil> två
<larsemil> Coffe: why?
<Coffe> larsemil, bara tänkte . kul att ha någon att prata med när man kör samma mjukvara .
<larsemil> andol: yubikey! yay!
<bittin> nya Kubuntu kör KDE va och inte Unity?
<usP> yepp
<bittin> kan man requesta skivor från locon nu då Shipit är borta?
<bittin> vet ni vilken tid den 28:e nya Kubuntu och Xubuntu släppts tänkte uppdatera släkten i Gävles datorer innan jag drar därifrån
<usP> Ingen anning om tid, såg att beta 2 var ute bara, men nån gång under 28:de^
<bittin> ah
<usP> bittin: du kan alltid kolla i #ubuntu, nån har säkert koll
<bittin> ah
<bittin> tack för tipset
<usP> bittin: Ingen fara, kollar lite där med
<usP> bittin: De är rätt snabba där ;)
<larsemil> jag gillar listan över top contributors på humble bundeln som körs nu
<larsemil> bamsefar: ser ut som jag kommer ner fjärde/femte maj
<bamsefar> larsemil: Ok
<larsemil> bamsefar: har ett möte till 20.00 den fjärde, men kanske kommer hälsar på er efter det?
<andol> larsemil: Nästan dags att skaffa nyckelknippa nu också? :)
<larsemil> andol: njaee. tror det blir plånboken
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<Haffe> Det går inte helt snabbt att överföra stora filder över 54mbits wlan.
<arand> När natten är som mörkast och cron syns på top. Förvandlas filer till filder, som hemsöker datorn och lever av gamla rester ur /dev/null..
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Kopiera filerna till extern hårddisk och ta med den går snabbare än att överföra filer över wlan.
<bamsefar> Duuh ;)
 * kosmick yawns
<larsemil> *gäsp*
<HakanS> Kan någon OP lägga in en blänkare om Team Leader- och Team Contact-valet i IRC-kanalen?  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-se/2011-April/005351.html
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/lund-fragar-via-pirate-bay
<Philip5> HakanS: ska länken vara till det där mailet med info?
* Philip5 changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin för att klistra in http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | Möte 27/4 kl 20:30 i #ubuntu-se-mote För mer info om val av TL och TC: http://bit.ly/e1vEku
<Philip5> HakanS: blir det bra så?
<HakanS> Philip: Perfekt.
<HakanS> Philip5: Perfekt.
<HakanS> Philip5: En avgränsare mellan mötet och valet kanske?
* Philip5 changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin för att klistra in http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | Möte 27/4 kl 20:30 i #ubuntu-se-mote | För mer info om val av TL och TC: http://bit.ly/e1vEku
<HakanS> Philip5: Sådär ja. Tack
<Philip5> ska tabort "mer" då också
* Philip5 changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin för att klistra in http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | Möte 27/4 kl 20:30 i #ubuntu-se-mote | För info om val av TL och TC: http://bit.ly/e1vEku
<Philip5> nu får det vara bra
<Barre> om man gör rätt från början så slipper man göra om det så många gånger Oo
<Philip5> Barre: pfff, ska komma ihåg det när du strular ;P
<Philip5> Barre: men nu missar ju ingen det ;)
<Barre> åå... det var en allmän iaktagelse bara Philip5, men kul att du tog åt dig ;P
<Haffe> Så det är såhär kanalen är på vardagar.
<larsemil> hur då? fullt ös medveltslös?
<Haffe> Ja.
<Philip5> Barre: jag tar väl alltid åt mig av din visdom?!?! ;)
<Barre> Philip5: bra där...
<Barre> little grasshopper
<andol> Barre: På en skala, hur nöjd är du att fick fälla den kommentaren? :)
<Markslap> Någon som kollar på Two and a Half men?
<kodein> det har jag svårt att tänka mig
<Barre> andol: 85 på en stigande integer skala med ett max-tak på 100
<Barre> Markslap: jag har sett ett och annat avsnitt
<Markslap> Okej. :P
<Barre> hurså?
<Markslap> Charlie kallar sin bror det.
<Barre> haha.. tänkte jag inte ens på Oo
<kodein> det är väl en karate kid-referens?
<kodein> fast google säger att det är från Kung Fu (tv-serien med David Carradine)
<Markslap> Ja.
<Markslap> Antagligen.
<Markslap> Jag har aldrig sett den dock.
<Markslap> :)
<Barre> det är snarare kodein's förslag som influerat mig, uppväxt på Kung Fu på Sky Channel
<Philip5> Barre: kung fu är kvalitet
<Haffe> Har ni inte sett Karate Kid?
<kodein> VAX on, VAX off
<Haffe> amelia: har väl en VAX?
<Coffe> har gjort mig en ny 20gb partition  och kopierat över en 4gb partition till den. hur tusan gör man sedan . för att den ska se att disken är 20gb ?
<johanbr> skapar en till partition pa 16 gb?
<Coffe> fdisk -l visar bara 4gb
<corneliusbrother> Hur har du kopierat 4gb partitionen?
<Coffe> körde en dd
<corneliusbrother> Har 16gb oallokerat utrymme nu då?
<arand> Coffe: resize2fs?
<mindbeat> Kimmen: Har du fått tebax din zte blade från service? Min fick samma symtom i dag. låter skräp i luren.
<maxjezy> tjena, jag ska fixa en kompis dator (installera linux), det är windows 7 nu.
<maxjezy> min fråga är då, räcker det att jag formaterar den till ext4 för att det inte ska gå att återställa filer från den sen?
<kodein> mindbeat: det låter "lurt"?
<maxjezy> eller måste jag fylla upp hårddisken för att dölja gammalt?
<maxjezy> den ska säljas på tradera när det är gjort
<maxjezy> därför vill vi inte att den ska gå att återställa gamla filer från windows stadiet
<mindbeat> kodein: nah typ skrapar låter som högtalarn har skitit sig.
<kodein> maxjezy: frågan är ju hur entusiastiska någon köpare kommer bli, men dban löser det mesta...
<arand> maxjezy: För att vara säker ska man väl skriva över heöa diksen med random typ 3 gånger?
<maxjezy> arand: så att ändra filsystemet till ext4 förståvar det inte alls då?
<maxjezy> med en formatering
<maxjezy> jag har lixom inte 160 gb skräp att fylla upp den med
<kodein> mindbeat: ah, jag råkade ut för nåt liknande med en telefon som inte överlevde plötsligt skyfall så jättebra :)
<mindbeat> kodein: :) man får det man betalar för. :)
<kodein> maxjezy: DBAN!
<maxjezy> kodein: ja ska kika upp det!
<kodein> maxjezy: http://www.dban.org/ bränn ut en skiva, boota, låt det tugga
<mindbeat> kodein: Haha :) illa
<arand> maxjezy: Jo, det försvårar något, men jag tror inte så mycket av själva datan skrivs över av en enkel ompartitionering.
<arand> Det kan vara nog så svårt att hitta den, men jag antar att det mesta finns kvar om man bara vill..
<mindbeat> maxjezy: fyll disken med nollor
<mindbeat> maxjezy: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda typ
<mindbeat> maxjezy: får kolla med df så du rensar rätt disk först :)
<maxjezy> får testa det
<maxjezy> kodein: jag har ingen cd brännare/läsare
<maxjezy> inte han heller
<maxjezy> netbooks vi pratar om :)
<arand> 1) det heter sda nuförtiden 2) bättre (men långsammare antar jag) att skriva /dev/urandom :þ
<Coffe> arand,  får testa
<arand> Men som sagt, ett dedikerat verktyg som dban är troligtvis mycket bättre än att knåpa ihop det själv.
<Coffe> arand,  det är en lvm . kanske därför ,
<arand> Coffe: Okej, hmm, så en 4G dd-bild är inblåst på en LV som är 12GB?
<Coffe> lvm:en är 20gb. ,  en fdisk -l visar på 4gb per disk .
<arand> Hrm, skulle haft en whiteboard-app... per disk? per LV?
<K350> perl-fråga: Hur gör jag för att utföra något varje x sekund?
<Coffe> det är en vhost. som har 2 diskar ,
<Coffe> ena är på 4gb , andra är på 20GB
<kodein> maxjezy: gör usb-pinne av det då
<Coffe> jag tror jag ger upp med det . :)  gör en vanlig partition. å lägga in den i ,
<arand> Vad är det du ämnar göra från första början?
<arand> Kopiera vad till vad?
<Coffe> vhosten klarar sig inte längre på en 4gb disk
<Coffe> så jag har vda med 3 partitioner . och vdb som är tom
<arand> boot root och home, typ?
<Coffe> nej  en / en utökning och i den swappen
<arand> Ah.
<arand> Och sen har du skapat ett LVM på vdb, med ett par LVs?
<Guest6734> Börjar få dampet..
<coobra> jasså
<Guest6734> Ja, har flera irssi igång
<Guest6734> Men screenen blir inte som jag vill
<Guest6734> Nu har jag en irssi screen som jag inte hittar i screee
<Guest6734> screen' men jag är inne
<Guest6734> screen -rx ger mig bara denna screen
<coobra> kill all screen
<coobra> pkill*
<Guest6734> Jo, det förstod jag men det går inte att undvika?
<spacebug-> bah unity verkar ju suga hästpung
<Markslap> Vad är Unity alla pratar om?
<spacebug-> den där launchern till vänster, är det en launher för det första? Det går att starta en session av ett program men försöker man starta en till så kommer man till första
<cahoot> intressant val av liknelse
<spacebug-> jag antar väl iofs att den går att ta bort
<spacebug-> eller hur har dom tänkt?
<maxjezy> http://unity.ubuntu.com/
<spacebug-> förstår inte
<kodein> det gör ingen annan heller. by design.
<spacebug-> hehe
<arand> spacebug-: centermusknapp öppnar ett nytt fönster
<spacebug-> tack
<spacebug-> är i #ubuntu+1 och får lite hjälp
 * realubot griper en Windows-user som har försökt installera Ubuntu med crackad licensnyckel.
<realubot> maUnity är för dom hårda grabbarna med fungerande 3D-grafikdrivrutiner.
<realubot> Markslap:
<realubot> http://www.gp.se/nyheter/sverige/1.604883-eu-ser-risker-med-trafikdatalagring
<K350> Hur gör man för att köra ett kommando i en annan session än den man är i?
<K350> någon som är vän med scrot och DISPLAY?
<cahoot> DISPLAY=:1 scrot?
<K350> cahoot: Hm, vet inte. Jag vill ta en screndump av en annan session
<K350> cahoot: så, 1. hur tar jag reda på vad x sessionen heter? 2. hur sätter jag in det med scrot?
<cahoot> har du X igång på en annan DISPLAY?
<cahoot> hur då? xephyr?
<K350> uhm..well jag har x igång på datorn jag är inloggad på ja
<K350> jag är inloggad med samma user dels via ssh o desl vanligt..fysiskt så att säga
<cahoot> och vill köra scrot via ssh -X ?
<K350> Exakt
<cahoot> echo $DISPLAY i ssh-terminale?
<cahoot> 10 eller11?
<K350> då får jag ju DISPLAY för ssh sessionen som inte kör x
<K350> tror jag..ska kolla
<K350> precis...fick inget där
<cahoot> inget?
<K350> Nej, inget. Berro nog på att x inte körs i ssh sessionen
<cahoot> kör du ssh eller ssh -X?
<K350> SSH
<K350> jag ska ju dessutom inte öppna en ny X session
<cahoot>  ssh -X startar inte ny session
<K350> vad gör den växeln?
<cahoot> (om jag förstått rätt så) forwarader den det grafiska interfacet till den dator som du ssh'ar ifrån
<cahoot> dvs du kör en applikation på fjärrdator men 'ser' den lokalt
<amelia> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXmv8quf_xM <- *fniss*
<spacebug-> hehe gammal men bra
<spacebug-> lite som norska helpdesk
<madbear> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOl
<madbear> aldrig sett den
<spacebug-> denna menade jag:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VZDZXdKHzg
<madbear> den har jag däremot sett en miljon gånger
<spacebug-> ;)
<amelia> hur som helst väldigt rolig. :P
<K350> !clear
<ubot2> Factoid 'clear' not found
<K350> Calyp: det funkar inte riktigt med ssh -X
<K350> Calyp: Den öppnar en ny session i remote boxen. Jag vill alltså kunna ta screnshoots av befintlig x session.
<madbear> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqTkWKNp4hU
<madbear> den är rolig
<Philip5> whhooo! mr kde! :D
<Carl_> hejsan!
<Carl_> Är det någon där?
<putte> Någon som vet hur posten fungerar? Jag har ett paket som är sorterat i Göteborg, kan det ha åkt vidare därifrån eller kommer det stå när det åker vidare? :)
<delhage> posten fungerar väl inte alls numera
<Carl_> Varför svarar ingen mig? :(
<gorgo> Philip5: :D
<Carl_> hur fungerar virtualbox i mac os x?
<gorgo> hur e det nu man inaktiverar plymouth? så man får textbaserad boot istället för splashen
<virtuald> gorgo: ta bort splash i /etc/default/grub och kör update-grub
<Carl_> Är det någon som har testat att köra ubuntu i virtualbox i mac os x?
<gorgo> virtuald: tackar :D
<virtuald> gorgo: med sudo
<gorgo> jo :)
<virtuald> carl_: verkar inte så
<Carl_> nej... :/
<Carl_> det känns lite osäkert..
<virtuald> varför då?
<Carl_> har aldrig i hela mitt liv kört linux förut ..
<Carl_> jag ser egentligen inte fördelarna, bara att det är coolt. Vad är fördelarna?
<Carl_> Vad är fördelarna med Linux jämtfört med alla andra operativsystem??
<virtuald> carl_: det är för dig att upptäcka...
<virtuald> du har fler val, allt är inte valt åt dig
<putte> delhage: Vad säger du. :p
<Carl_> okej, hur vet jag vilken distribution som är bäst för mig?
<maxjezy> Philip5: what's app?
<maxjezy> HeMan: gäller det där renderings erbjudandet fortfarande?
<Philip5> maxjezy: lite trött
<maxjezy> redan?
<Philip5> var ute och sprang 1,6 mil i spåret ikväll så jag är lite matt
<maxjezy> najs
<maxjezy> jag är hungrig
<maxjezy> jag har iaf en plan på vad man kan rendera
<maxjezy> en liten reklamfilm för ubuntu
<Philip5> jag också. ska nog göra mig några mackor
<maxjezy> på en futuristisk U-pad
<Philip5> hur skulle den se ut?
<maxjezy> rund
<maxjezy> som en snusdosa
<maxjezy> fast större
<maxjezy> inte högre dock
<maxjezy> men i formen som en snusdosa
<maxjezy> med lock och allt
<maxjezy> som fungerar som scroll
<maxjezy> när man läser
<maxjezy> jag håller på med en skiss
<x_link> Wow
<x_link> Du kunde inte få plats på 2 rader istället kanske? =)
<maxjezy> x_link: äh
<maxjezy> vem bryr sig så här sent
<maxjezy> dessutom har den ju ubuntu
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<x_link> God natt!
<maxjezy> http://www.harrybishop.ca/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/sc001.jpg
<maxjezy> lite inspiration till den
<maxjezy> hur stor kan den vara
<maxjezy> http://www.xpshop.net/Shop/Image/Article/Emporio%20Armani%20Watch,%20Men_s%20Chronograph%20Black%20Silicone%20Strap%20AR5865.jpg
<maxjezy> lite så med
<maxjezy> hm
<maxjezy> Philip5: ?
<putte> Om man sover går tiden snabbare.
<putte> Godnatt! :)
#ubuntu-se 2011-04-19
<dagon_> Philip5: http://opensource.idg.se/2.1014/1.379933/se-kdes-projekt-som-utmanar-apples-ipad
 * arand ska ta och installera Fedora 15, btrfs, systemd, gnome3, crash & burn..
<dagon_> nice
<arand> Har lyckats totalfrysa alla gånger jag kört liveCDn hittils, så får se om det hamnar där igen...
<Kimmen> morning
<dagon_> mörning
<arand> Attans, gnome3 är trevligt.
<dagon_> ljug inte
<dagon_> jag hatade det verkligen
<dagon_> på en netbook kan jag tänka mig att det passar
<dagon_> eller en padda
<arand> Ju mindre man använder musen desto bättre verkar det som
<Kimmen> som en terminal då =)
<arand> Tyvärr är man tvungen att köra Fedora, och jag kan inte riktigt komma ifrån mitt RPM-hat...
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> rpm är inte så farligt
<dagon_> pakethanteraren är värre
<dagon_> yum eller vad det är
<arand> inte yum, bleh
<dagon_> det är 9 versioner sen jag lekte med fedora
<arand> super+uppil+text så söker man på google :3
<arand> Eller, ah, måste skriva texten först
<dagon_> 8]
<Barre> morrn morrn
<usP> Mornin
<Barre> läskigt, minns inte att jag skrev morrn morrn, skulle precis göra det när jag såg att jag gjort det...
 * Barre är inte helt 100 idag
<usP> det är fortfarande tidigt^^
<HeMan> Morrn!
<delhage> morr
<dagon_> ni är sega
<cHarNe2> några kanske redan har läst, http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com/msg02912.html
<kodein> jodå. strålande succé.
<kodein> varför ska programmerare inte designa UI igen?
<Coffe> om man vill flytta sin system disk , till en ny hårddisk, bästa sätt att göra det ?
<cHarNe2> kodein: för att vi ändå slutar i terminalen då inget annat funkar som det ska? :)
<Barre> Coffe: finns många sätt, cp -a /från/källa /till/destination  är ett sätt, men grubb måste återställas om även /boot ligger på disken som du skall flytta....
<Barre> Coffe: dd är en annan metod
<HeMan> om en kerbers-master klagar på att en slav har för ny version på databasen, vad kan det vara för problem då?
<HeMan> *kerberos
<cHarNe2> det är inte som det står då?
<Barre> HeMan!
<HeMan> Barre: jodu
<HeMan> hur kan slavarna ha hittat på en nyare version än mastern?
<cHarNe2> HeMan: jag vet knappt vad kerberos är, men har du kollat på någon av slavarna vad dom kör för version på min db?
<HeMan> cHarNe2: maskinerna är identiska och mastern ska synka slavarna
<HeMan> cHarNe2: det jag funderar på är om slavarna kan promotas till master på nått sätt
<Coffe> Barre,  körde dd , men nya disken är på 20GB , gamla 4a, men jag ser bara 4a på nya
<dagon_> måste nog slå någon på eon
<HeMan> Coffe: förstora partitionen, bygg ut pv, bygg ut vg, bygg ut lv och sist förstorar du filsystemet
<Barre> Coffe: då får du utöka paritionen och filsystemet efteråt
<cHarNe2> dagon_: jasså? dom ringde till mig och sa typ: du betalar 87öre/ENHET? eftersom att du inte har nått avtal, vill du ha det och få 48 istället?
<anarieth> god morgon
<Barre> morrn på dig åsså
<christoffer> finns de nått sätt att ser mer detaljer när man kopierar filer i gui:t, vilken fil som kopieras just nu ?
<andol> christoffer: Lösning som gör att du kan se det i gui:et, eller en fristående terminallösning?
<christoffer> andol: söker lösning till gui, i terminalen vet jag hur jag får fram den infon
<Haffe> Ok.
<HeMan> nån som har koll vad linuxkärnan gör med cachad filsystemsdata om man gör rm på filerna?
<madbear> gör kaos med den
<Coffe> finns det något smart sätt ? att kolla vilka filer som saknas ?  har gjort en kopiering, skulle vilja få ut en lista över vilka filer som finns på source men inte på target
<delhage> rsync -avn source target?
<HeMan> Coffe: tror rsync kan göra det
<bamsefar> :)
<Coffe> diff -r fungerade utmärkt :)
<ewook> larsemil: sömntuta ;)
<putte> Dags för postbilfanskapet att åka lite snabbare.
<larsemil> sömntuta kan du va själv! jag har varit vaken sen sex!
<larsemil> men hörrni vilka värdeord förknippar ni med orden hållbar utveckling?
<Markslap> Moderaterna.
<usP> :s
<Haffe> Granbarrste.
<larsemil> Nu är ni töntiga
<madbear> larsemil: varför frågar du?!
<Markslap> larsemil: Hur menar du nu?
<larsemil> Om ni skulle skriva några kärnord som kunde öka ett intresse kring hållbar utveckling, vilka vore detå?
<usP> larsemil: Framtid ? :s
<larsemil> usP: den var fin. flera! shoot!
<madbear> larsemil: bjurs?
<usP> larsemil: ^^ hmm
<kosmick> vad är det för kommando för att lista ut specifika ord i en fil?
<usP> larsemil: 'Flera alternativ'
<usP> kosmick: cat, grep?
<HeMan> larsemil: i vilken kontext?
<HeMan> kosmick: eller är det strings du är ute efter?
<kosmick> jaa, men vilka parametrar ska grep ha för att lista ut en sträng ur en text fil
<larsemil> HeMan: i kontexten att få unga mer intresserade av miljö opch hållbarhetsfrågor i dalarna
<kosmick> jag letar efter en funktion .. som verkar omöjlig att hitta om man ska scrolla genom alla textfiler
<HeMan> larsemil: ah!
<larsemil> kosmick: grep "emil" fil.txt
<HeMan> larsemil: tänkte om det var hållbar utveckling av kod eller liknande
<HeMan> larsemil: naturligt är ett ord jag tänker på
<kosmick> larsemil: tack :D
<larsemil> HeMan: naturlig framtid
<larsemil> det börjar likna något
<larsemil> ni är min marknadsundersökning.
<HeMan> larsemil: oooh, och så får alla varsinn trisslott?
<larsemil> foreach user !kaka
<larsemil> !kaka | heman
<ubot2> heman: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<larsemil> !kaka | usP
<ubot2> usP: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<madbear> larsemil: kärnkraft, ferrari, kapitalism, kött, krig, kålkraft, motorvägar, olja
<madbear> larsemil: vad tycker du? :D
<HeMan> omnomnom
<larsemil> !intekaka | madbear
<ubot2> Factoid 'intekaka' not found
<madbear> :/
<HeMan> iofs är dom orden också viktiga, man måste ju veta anledningen till varför det ser ut som det gör och även ta det i beaktning för att se var man ska gå i framtiden
<HeMan> till exempel så är motorvägar något man absolut måste fundera på även i en hållbar framtid
<HeMan> att hävda att man ska lägga ner motorvägarna är inte en lösning
<Barre> och utan olja skulle en viss torskfisk tycka livet inte va lika roligt....
<Barre> skulle lixom inte riktigt svara på k om någon bara ropade..
<HeMan> koljan!
<Barre> omnomnomnom
<HeMan> popcornen skulle bli tråkiga utan oljan...
<madbear> HeMan: det kan väl vara en lösning?
<madbear> vi kanske inte ens kan komma fram till en lösning!
<madbear> jag måste wikipedia hållbar utveckling
<kodein> vilket omständigt ord att verba.
<HeMan> jag är rätt säker på att vi måste förändra våra liv för att kunna få en hållbar utveckling
<larsemil> hur motiverar man folk till det?
<madbear> det är nog omöjligt
<larsemil> inge tär omöjligt
<HeMan> man måste nog hitta positiva saker som gör att man vill förändra
<madbear> GUNDE!
<Philip5> man tvingar alla att bli vegetarianer och stänger ner internet, spärrar av alla motorvägar och stoppar alla flyg
<kodein> Inge bara tär och tär
<HeMan> "PÅ MINDRE ÄN EN MINUT SKA DU FÖRÄNDRA DITT LIV! SKYNDA!"... :)
<larsemil> HeMan: vad skulle det vara för positiva saker?
<HeMan> larsemil: jag funderar, men ta till exempel att byta glödlampa mot ledlampa, man borde enkelt kunna leverera lite mervärde med ledlampan som gör att folk vill byta till den av den anledningen
<HeMan> larsemil: dvs inte bara mervärdet att den drar mindre ström
<HeMan> larsemil: eller gräsklippare, att byta den mot en eldriven som har solceller och då får man på köpet att den klipper automatiskt
<HeMan> larsemil: då är det lättare att förändra beteendet hos folk
<Barre> men vi har ju gjort stora beteende förändringar som inte har förändrat "vardagslivet" till det positiva, men som är bra för miljön
<larsemil> t.ex att panta
<Barre> det är bara att det tar en eller ett par generationer och mycket jobb
<larsemil> ja
<Barre> tänkte på sopsortering.
<larsemil> absolut
<larsemil> same same
<HeMan> jo men det är en rejäl kampanj bakom det
<larsemil> nu ska jag få unga i dalarna att bli engagerade i miljöfrågor
<Barre> larsemil: fast panta är ju en ekonomisk motivator, men inte att slänga i glasåtervinningen
<Barre> eller att skölja, torka, vika och bära ner möjlkkartonger... inte mycket till ekonomisk motivator där inte
<madbear> larsemil: jäla hippie! allt ska utnyttjas till max!
<larsemil> madbear: i live to hippify your life
<Barre> It’s hip to be square
<bbbless> Indeed it is
<bbbless> Gah i love that scene from american psycho with that song
<bbbless> So epic
<bbbless> Juste svensk kanal... lol
<kodein> hipsters!
<PontusOhman> Long time no see ^^
<dagon_> :o
<Coffe> gäsp
<PontusOhman> Ingen som vet varför jag inte kan se övriga nätverket från min bärbara med Ubuntu 10.04.2 medans min server kan se alla enheter utom min bärbara som kör Ubuntu Server 10.04.2 =/
<Laban> Se dem hur? Samba?
<Laban> Är alla datorer i en domän, och Ubuntun är utanför?
<PontusOhman> Har ingen domän alls, utan bara ett simpelt nätverk... pfSense som sköter DHCP, sen switch där en AP sitter och delar ut nätverket till bärbara och mobiler!
<Coffe> PontusOhman,  han menar . hur du delar ut
<maxjezy> en fråga bara
<maxjezy> linux är det 1 och 0or också?
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> binärt eller va de heter
<maxjezy> skriver det så till disken?
<larsemil> allt är binärt när det kommer ner till grunden
<madbear> avgrunden
<dagon_> the depth of hell
<HeMan> tacka vet jag trinära datorer!
<dagon_> du kan va!
<larsemil> HeMan: du kan va trinär! jag är motionär
<HeMan> man har sant, falskt och kanske!
<dagon_> det gör livet lite mer spännande
<spacebug-> eller på kvantnivå där det kan va både sant och falskt samtidigt
<dagon_> ibland känns det som om compiz är trinärt
<HeMan> bleh, dom lurar jag har nu är trinära
<HeMan> funkar, funkar inte och funkar nästan
<dagon_> 8]
<dagon_> gnome3 är trinärt
<dagon_> det kan jag lova
<spacebug-> unity är undernärt :O
<HeMan> om jag offrar en hand för att böja kabeln på rätt sätt funkar dom
<madbear> HeMan: du får inte böja kabeln ju
<madbear> har du inte hört teknikpata vriden hdmi-kabel?
<madbear> :D
<HeMan> madbear: om den är rak så är det tyst
<ewook> larsemil: hah, dä har ja mä ;).
<ewook> larsemil: hållbar utveckling - stabilitet och noggrannhet ?
 * realubot öppnar försiktigt dörren till kanalen och tassar in.
 * dagon_ riktar lasersiktet mot dörren
<dagon_> sen är jag nyfiken på varför du behandlar kanalen som om det vore hamsterpajircen
<bamsefar> VA, ÄR DET INTE DET!?
<bbbless> Har hamsterpaj en irc kanal? suck... vad hänt med världen...
<dagon_> det har de väl haft länge
<dagon_> minns att jag trollade där för många år en
<bbbless> Haha
<dagon_> alltid lika populärt att nicka lisa14
<PontusOhman> Coffe: Äsch, får se om det kommer en lösning på det förr eller senare :)
<dagon_> man hann inte mer än joina innan man hade 25 pm's
<dagon_> "vad har du på dig?"
<bbbless> Hahahah, inte förvånad
<dagon_> "är du ensam hemma?"
 * bbbless is away: Spying on you!
<ewook> dagon_: så, vad är svaret då? :p.
<ewook> eller, svaren.
<dagon_> ingenting, jag mirkkar naken
<dagon_> och katten ligger sidan om mig
<Linda^> :o
<ewook> sweet. ;)
<bbbless> Naken irca är alltid mysigt
<Linda^> Jag ircar alltid iklädd som michelingubben
<Linda^> That's hot.
<bbbless> Pics or it didnt happen
<Linda^> :(
<bbbless> Om du verkligen sitter i en michelingubbe kostym så MÅSTE man ju se det, help epic
<bbbless> helt*
<Linda^> kom då
<bbbless> När jag e klar med min fake-afk så
<Linda^> :(
<bbbless> Hittat en bra serie att fake afka till också, Outsourced, kolla in det ;)
<realubot> dagon_: You're my hamsters.
<ewook> geografisk närhet är ju en bra grej för att se i verkligheten, röstar på bild också ;)
<cardiel> Jag kör ubuntu 11.04 men jag kan inte ställa in högre upplösning än 1028x768.. jag vill gärna ha 1280x1024 jag kör i windows.. hur ska jag gå tillväg för att få det då xorg.conf inte verkar användas längre?
<fgh> hej
<fgh> hej!
<Coffe> när man kör curier och postfix , finns det något sätt att se hur stor mailqueue man har  ?
<kodein> mailq?
<fgh> jag har autologin i gdm/gnome för en vanlig användare men usern tvingas ändå skriva in lösen för att få använda wifi, de ska väl gåt att slippa?
<cahoot> ja
<kodein> jovars, du behöver väl nån keymanager bara
<cahoot> tror det handlar om att klicka/bocka för ngt i nm-menyn
<cahoot> 'alla användare' eller nåt sånt
<fgh> ah, det var alltså i networkmanager lösningen fanns
<fgh> som jag klickat och letat i keymanager :)
<cahoot> fgh: ajg *tror* att det där ska funka
<fgh> mm, provkörde. verkade glida friktionsfritt nu sas
<fgh> tackar
<speakman> hm, hur tar man reda på vilket paket som installerat ett annat paket?
<putte-> I vilken mapp hittar man program filerna?
<cahoot> normalt ska man inte behöva bry sig om det - varför undrar du putte- ?
<putte-> Jag öppnade en torrentfil och fick bara valet att starta i transmission, men vill starta via deluge.
<cahoot> putte-:  annars: i princip under /usr
<putte-> Då fanns det bara "öppna med annat program" och man fick välja manuellt.
<cahoot> prova which deluge i terminal
<putte-> cahoot: Jag hittade via /usr och nu finns möjligheten med deluge när jag öppnar en ny fil.
<putte-> Tack ska du ha!
<amelia> *gäsp*
 * bbbless is back (gone 04:48:45)
<realubot> Nu tar vi det lugnt. Vi vill inte ha något bråk i kanalen.
 * bbbless is away: Spying on you!
<speakman> realubot: SHHHH!!
<HeMan> Haloj!
<Linda^> Tja
<bbbless> Halloj
<HeMan> nån som provat göra nått cgi i lua?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> här var det dött ikväll..
<bbbless> Jo jo
<dagon_> jodåsåatt
 * bbbless is back (gone 01:04:23)
<HeMan> jag försöker ju liva upp stämmningen med lite lua-frågor
<HeMan> jag har precis klämt till med en lua-cgi som skriver hej
<HeMan> grym kod!
<HeMan> :)
<amelia> HeMan: nice
<HeMan> ska försöka göra något med jquery mobile och min openwrt-router
<dagon_> HeMan: inte "hej världen!"? :(
<HeMan> nu när Tellstick duo är på G tänkte jag
<amelia> jag har precis bokat taxi till min lillebror så jag slipper åka till arlanda och hämta honom imorgon. :)
<HeMan> dagon_: börjar utan svenska tecken... :)
<dagon_> HeMan: men "hej world!" då :P
<HeMan> dagon_: så! nu säger den hej worlden...
<dagon_> nice
<dagon_> nu vill jag ha bild
<dagon_> så du inte ljuger!
<dagon_> 8]
<HeMan> dagon_: bättre upp, du får källkoden, http://paste.ubuntu.com/596265/
<dagon_> åhå
<dagon_> du är grabben med choklad
<dagon_> hela dagen
<gorgo> :D
<putte> Filmtips? :)
<bbbless> Vad för typ av film vill du se?
<bbbless> Komedi? Action?
<putte> Ingen komedi
<putte> Lite action kanske. Helst drama.
<bbbless> Seven Pounds då
<bbbless> Eller The sunset Limited
<bbbless> Båda är riktigt bra
<putte> seven pound med will va?
<bbbless> Japp
<bbbless> Reign over me är också en bra drama
<putte> Har nog inte sett reign over me
<putte> tack för tipset
<bbbless> Inga problem! Kollar på för mycket film så lika bra att jag delar med mig av mina erfarenheter.
<HeMan> *sniff* inget leveransbesked för min platta än
<bbbless> Stackarn. Ring och klaga?
<HeMan> eller bara vänta lite längre kanske...
<bbbless> Jo, men folk brukar gilla att klaga, brukas kännas bättre har jag hört. Så föreslog det
<dagon_> :)
<putte> Så skönt att bara kunna plocka upp datorn och gå iväg till sängen, utan att behöva stänga av och släpa på en extern disk... :)
<dagon_> :)
<x_link> HeMan: Vilken har du beställt?
<HeMan> x_link: Notion Ink's Adam
<x_link> HeMan: Okej, hoppas att du blir nöjd.
<x_link> Aldrig hört talas om den.
<HeMan> x_link: jag hoppas också det
<HeMan> x_link: jag har redan haft 2 plattor tidigare
<HeMan> x_link: denna har en skärmtyp som heter PixelQi
<HeMan> x_link: som går köra i reflektivt och transreflektivt läge
<HeMan> x_link: så den funkar i fullt solljus med!
<bbbless> Shit najs...
<x_link> Aha nice
<bbbless> Kämpar som fan när jag försöker sitta med laptopen på balkongen
<HeMan> bbbless: papp-kartong funkar
<HeMan> bbbless: men det ser grymt fånigt ut...
<bbbless> Hahaha, skiter väl i om det ser fånigt ut :) Tror ingen sitter och spanar på mig när jag är där
<bbbless> Men tack för tipset, tror jag har en massa gammla ikea kartonger hemma, får testa imorgon.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<gorgo> =)
<Linda^> x_link: hur går den till?
<x_link> Linda^: Får visa någon dag, lite svårt att förklara över IRC =)
<x_link> Men nu är det dags att sova
<x_link> God natt!
<bbbless> Natti
<Linda^> jahaja ;o
<Linda^> *spara logg*
<bbbless> Och ang. dansen, gissar på typ: 0-\-< o-/-< o-S-< o-|-<
<bbbless> Ish
<Linda^> ish
<arand> iiiiiiiisssssh
<Linda^> Aa
<arand> Apple ska inte designa shells, blir bara fel..
<maxjezy> :(
<MaxJezy> :)
<MaxJezy> finns det någon online schack
<MaxJezy> man kan spela mot varan
#ubuntu-se 2011-04-20
<Philip5> ggz-gtk-games
<Philip5> ska ha schack också
<Philip5> vet inte hur många som är online där och spelar
<larsemil> 1st
<larsemil> oj sry
<larsemil> haha
<larsemil> det var inte meningen
<larsemil> och ja, jag är vaken mitt i natten. Känn på den.
<Linda^> Va! Du med? :(
<larsemil> mjo.
<larsemil> det händer typ en gång om året.
<dagon_> dåligt drag här
<larsemil> dagon_: Linda^ ska vi dansa lite?
<larsemil> 0/
<larsemil> \0
<larsemil>        \0/
<dagon_> \o/
<dagon_> <o,
<larsemil> dagon_: men du kan ju inte dansa naken!
<dagon_> .o>
<dagon_> äh, let's party like it's sixty ninetynine
<larsemil> okej. först gå ut och ta lite luft
<Linda^> larsemil: Ge mig lite alkohol först bara :)
<larsemil> Linda^: jag dansar så bra att jag aldrig behövt supa ner någon för att få en dans förut. titta på dagon_ gick ju så bra så
<Linda^> Nån gång måste vara första :(
<larsemil> tråkmåns.
<lilleman> haaha
 * larsemil dansar med lilleman istället
<Linda^> Jaha!
 * lilleman e för trött
<Linda^> SÃ¥ja. larsemil blir dissad :(
 * lilleman ska hångla med kudden
 * lilleman säger natti natti alla dansande nattugglor
<Linda^> Godnatt lilleman
<lilleman> natt Linda^
<larsemil> Linda^: sorry. jag gillar inte fulla människor!
<duggthe> Vad händer om man har ett SIM-kort som är ett kontantkort hos Comviq som inte är registrerat på något sätt och så går det sönder?
<duggthe> Vad händer med mitt mobilnummer och min saldo då?
<duggthe> Kan ju inte få tillbaka ett nytt?
<Linda^> larsemil: Vilken tur att jag aldrig är full då. Men det är väl därför folk tycker jag är tråkig som aldrig dansar ;o
<duggthe> Misstänkt många bruttor här inne.
<Haffe> Mors.
<Kimmen> go morron
<bbbless> God morgon!
<Barre_> gor onsdag
<Barre_> s/r/d/
<Markslap> God morgon.
<Haffe> Nu ni.
<lilleman72> goder morgon
<lilleman72> Jag har laddat hem senaste FF men hur installerar jag den?
<Haffe> Hur har du laddat hem den?
<Haffe> Som en .tgz?
<lilleman72> mm
<Haffe> Då får du börja med att packa upp den.
<lilleman72> jag har extractat den
<lilleman72> Haffe det har jag
<Haffe> Jag tror dock att det här är smidigare http://ubuntu.se/showthread.php/15701-Install-Firefox-4-In-Ubuntu-10.04-10.10-Via-PPA-Repository-The-Proper-Way
<lilleman72> Haffe skojjar du??
<lilleman72> jag som e noob på linux???
<Haffe> lilleman72: Ja.
<Haffe> Just därför vill du använda ett förråd istället för en tarboll.
<lilleman> Error: need a repository as argument
<Markslap> Finns det ingen .deb?
<Haffe> lilleman72: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stablesudo apt-get update
<Haffe> Har du kört den i terminalen?
<lilleman72> mm
<Haffe> Och vad får du för fel då?
<Haffe> Förlåt.
<Haffe> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<Haffe> Skriv det istället.
<lilleman> nu kom det bara en massa text
<lilleman> gpg: begär nyckeln CE49EC21 från hkp-servern keyserver.ubuntu.com
<lilleman> gpg: nyckel CE49EC21: publika nyckeln "Launchpad PPA for Mozilla Team" importerades
<lilleman> gpg: hittade inga nycklar med förbehållslöst förtroende
<lilleman> gpg: Totalt antal behandlade enheter: 1
<lilleman> gpg:               importerade: 1  (RSA: 1)
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Så därefter kör du sudo apt-get update
<lilleman72> bara det?
<Haffe> Ja.
<Haffe> Just nu.
<lilleman72> men jag har fortfarande inte verision 4
<kodein> tar xf foo.tar.gz && cd foo && ./configure && make && sudo make install ;)
<Haffe> Nej.
<Haffe> Har du kört apt-get update?
<lilleman72> ja
<Haffe> Bra.
<Haffe> Kör då apt-cache search firefox4
<lilleman72> done
<Spixx> snabb fråga om pound. Om du inte har trafik in på din nod? visas inte active listners då?
<Haffe> lilleman72: Vad får du fram då?
<lilleman72> inget
<coobra> :D
<Haffe> lilleman72: Ok.
<lilleman> lilleman72@r3loaded:~$ apt-cache search firefox4
<lilleman> lilleman72@r3loaded:~$
<coobra> :D
<Haffe> Och om du kör apt-cache search firefox 4
<Spixx> kodein: blir det inte tar -xzf? :D
<coobra> aptitude search firefox4
<coobra> :D
<Spixx> heter väll inte firefox :D?
<lilleman72> nu änder det saker
<coobra> o/
<kodein> Spixx: det brukar gnu tar kunna lista ut själv.
<Spixx> kodein: sådant får man inte räkna med :D
<coobra> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<coobra> :D
<Spixx> Inga poundninjor här?
<kodein> Spixx: på en gnu-maskin tycker jag nästan man får förvänta sig det.
<coobra> poundninjor ?
<Spixx> Pound = lastdelare :D
<coobra> huh
<Haffe> lilleman72: Vad fick du upp för träffar?
<Haffe> Fick du någon firefox 4 ?
<lilleman> lilleman72@r3loaded:~$ apt-cache search firefox 4
<lilleman> browser-plugin-gnash - GNU Shockwave Flash (SWF) player - Plugin for Mozilla and derivatives
<lilleman> libhtml-widgets-selectlayers-perl - Perl extension for selectable HTML layers
<lilleman> psi-plus - Jabber client using Qt
<lilleman> gecko-mediaplayer - Multimedia plug-in for Gecko browsers
<lilleman> mozilla-plugin-vlc - multimedia plugin for web browsers based on VLC
<lilleman> openoffice.org - office productivity suite
<Spixx> lilleman, hur ser din sources.list ut?
<lilleman72> Spixx kan inget om linux så jag vet inte
<Haffe> Men vad tusan heter paketet då?
<Spixx> och den heter apt-get install firefox endast ;)
<Markslap> Kör en aptitude search firefox
<lilleman72> men får jag 4:an då?
<Haffe> Heter det kanske firefox-4
<Markslap> Och då borde versionsnumret då där.
<Markslap> stå*
<Spixx> Nej 4an verkar inte vara standard ännu
<Markslap> Märker det.
<Spixx> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/03/install-firefox-4-via-apt-get-or.html
<lilleman72> shit i helvete vad rader
<Spixx> följ guiden
<Markslap> Men det står versionsnummer, t.ex firefox-3.6
<Spixx> Markslap: dock vill de ha 4an?
<Markslap> Spixx: Förlåt, men läs för i helvete.
<Markslap> "T.ex"
<Spixx> pff
<Markslap> Jag gav ett exempel på hur det borde se ut och genom det påvisa att han kan se vilken Fx-version han har i repon.
<lilleman72> jag har nu 3.6.16
<lilleman72> men jag ska följa Spixx guide
<Markslap> Finns det inget stöd för automatiskt uppdatering?
<Spixx> Jo, eller igenom att klicka via GUI på "Help/Hjälp" > "om firefox"
<Spixx> Markslap: Jo men då måste du lägga till repot testing skulle jag gissa (detta i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Markslap> Jaha.
<Markslap> Vad illa.
<Spixx> Nej egentligen inte. Är inte godkännt ännu ;)
<Markslap> Jag kör Fx 4.0.1
<Spixx> men du kan även lägga till mozilla PPA och få det på den vägen
 * lilleman72 ska hämta kaffe till sig själv & till tanten så vi kan vakna till
<Spixx> Dessutom visar inte apt-cache search upp vilken version det är längre
<Markslap> aptitude search visade det.
<Spixx> mm ;) men inte apt-cache
<Markslap> heh
<Spixx> vilket är min goto grejj :D
<Markslap> Därför man inte använder förlegade metoder.
<Markslap> Och hur kan den inte göra det?
<Spixx> vet ej snabbare när versionen inte spelar någon roll gissar jag
<Markslap> Oj, vad dålig apt-cache är.
<Markslap> Ingen ordning alls.
<Markslap> Inte snabbare, bara förlegat. :)
<Spixx> vilket som, en sak som är konstig är att 4.0.* inte är uppe i repona ännu... Var ju släpp för ett par dagar sedan
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Och det är ju stable.
<Markslap> Jag kan tänka mig det i Debian, men Ubuntu...
<Spixx> Jo precis, detta är värre än Centos :D
<lilleman72> tack Spixx
<lilleman72> nu har jag 4:an
<Markslap> :)
<Spixx> nemas
<Markslap> På sånna här punkter måste jag nog säga att Windows är bättre på. :/
<lilleman72> finns den på svenska? :P
<Spixx> PPA verkar ju vara var alla "testing" nu håller hus så :D
<Markslap> När det släpps en ny version av Fx så får jag en uppdatering på direkten.
<lilleman72> Markslap windows suger getXXX'
<Markslap> Det där var konstruktivt.
<lilleman72> men jag MÅSTE ha pyttemjuk för mitt CS
<Markslap> CS suger getXXX'
<Markslap> Vet du vad du kan göra?
<lilleman72> cs e kul :P
<bbbless> Hrm... trodde inte folk spelade CS längre
<Spixx> lilleman72: finns langpack ja? bara att söka efter då du nu har ff repot i din dator
<Markslap> bbbless: Trodde inte det jag heller.
<usP> Markslap: Frågan är om man vill att systemet skall promta om uppdateringar hela tiden? :P
<Spixx> firefox:  language-pack-sv
<Markslap> usP: Det gör ju Ubuntu också.
<lilleman72> pensionärer som jag hade inte datorer när jag var liten..då var det "ABC80" med basic programering som gällde
<Spixx> samt  language-pack-sv-base
<Markslap> Så det är ingen skillnad.
<usP> Markslap: Jo default. sitter iaf på arch just nu
<bbbless> lilleman72: Ja! Varför klagar du? Det låter ju skoj!
<lilleman72> bbbless nee inte om man ska tex skapa ett notepad program
<lilleman72> 23847965238496 rader kod
<lilleman72> sen var det commedore 64 & 128
<lilleman72> samma sak där men till 128:an fanns det kassetter
<bbbless> Aldrig fått chansen att lita commedore64 än... Är fortfarande ledsen för det
<lilleman72> bbbless 128:an då?
<lilleman72> same shit
<bbbless> Satt och gjorde IRC odrägligt under min barndom
<bbbless> Inte det heller!
<lilleman72> bbbless basic programering överhuve taget då?
<bbbless> lilleman72: Lekte med det lite har jag för mig, kännde igen det iaf när du nämde det.
 * bbbless is away: Spying on you!
<lilleman72> 10 Print " hej hej".....20 go to 10
<bbbless> Frukost!
<bbbless> :)
<Kimmen> huga för goto och basic prog
<Kimmen> vet inte om det finns något ineffektivare programmeringsspråk än basic?
<Haffe> C++ låter dig skapa gotoprogrammering ganska fint.
<Haffe> Med hjälp av exceptions.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<kardiel> Jag har precis lagt till 1280x1024 genom xrandr , men varje gång jag rebootar så finns 1280x1024 inte kvar. Utan jag är tvungen o lägga till den genom xrandr igen.. någon som vet hur man löser detta?
<Kimmen> kardiel: m.h.a. xorg.conf
<kardiel> Kimmen: har hört att xorg.conf inte används längre? jag använde linux för ett par år sedan å då gick jag genom xorg.conf
<kardiel> hur skapar jag en default xorg.conf då?
<kodein> läs Xorg.log så får du en bra utgångspunkt
<amelia> men men men, var är bamsefar.
<kodein> man brukade iaf få det förut. om de ändrat vet jag inte :)
<Kimmen> per default skapas inte xorg.conf längre men finns den så används den
<HeMan> X -con figure skapar en xorg.conf
<kodein> förut så skrevs den ju ut i loggarna när man startade X. :)
<Kimmen> Xorg -configure ?
<kardiel> HeMan, tack
<kardiel> en fråga till.. hur kan installera firefox 4 via packages i ubuntu?
<kardiel> har provat och lägga till ppa source , men det funkar ej
<usP> kardiel: Har du lagt till ppa och sedan kört apt-get update && apt-get install firefox då eller?
<kardiel> usP: ja men det står att firefox är up to date
<kardiel> fick ett felmedelannde först
<kardiel> E: Type 'src' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-stable-maverick.list
<kardiel> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<kardiel> men tog bort src raden så bara deb-src var där o då fick jag inget felmedelande iaf
<kardiel> men det går inte upgradera då ihelelr så...
<yeager> deb-src är källkodspaket
<usP> kardiel: prova add-apt-repository ppa:modzillateam/firefox-stable
<kardiel> Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~modzillateam/+archive/firefox-stable: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<kardiel> :/
<kardiel> tog bort d:et så det blev mozilla o då kunde jag lägga till srcen.. men när jag kör apt-get upadet så får jag fortfarande felmedelannde
<kardiel> pt-get update
<kardiel> E: Type 'src' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-stable-maverick.list
<kardiel> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<usP> kardiel: jo, d:et skulle inte vara med, my bad
<kardiel> maverick.list filen ser ut så här iaf
<kardiel> ssrc http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu maverick main
<kardiel> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu maverick main
<yeager> ssrc?
<kardiel> nej det står src
<kardiel> blev fel
<kardiel> när jag pasta
<yeager> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<yeager> funkar fint här
<usP> yeager: funkade fint på min andra burk med.
<yeager> lista filen /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-stable-maverick.list
<kardiel> funkade nu..jag tog bort filerna i sources.list.d/mozilla*  och sen körde om det
<kardiel> tack
<usP> kardiel: sweet
<HeMan> kool, söker jag på grub 2 på google så hamnar Barre's blog om det på 3:e plats!
<DanielSenat> nån som är duktig på att göra boxar och pilar i openoffice?
<DanielSenat> Jag har laddat ett tillägg som heter diagram till draw
<DanielSenat> Men jag vill inte ha en hierarkisk modell som finns utan box pil box pil horisontellt
<DanielSenat> Kan man göra det på ett smidigt sätt?
<cHarNe2> DanielSenat: ska du bara rita?
<DanielSenat> Jag ska skriva i boxarna
<DanielSenat> helst ha text ovanför varje box med
<Barre> HeMan: SEO ninja!
<HeMan> Barre: eller så är det google som vet att jag inte lyckats göra någon bookmark till din sida så dom ser till att jag hittar den lätt
<kardiel> Vad är det för skillnad på chrome o chromium egentligen?
<DanielSenat> cHarNe2: någon smidig lösning?
<DanielSenat> Lika stora boxar med envägspilar emellöan
<DanielSenat> som en logisk modell
<Barre> HeMan: nej! jag är en SEO Ninja!! ;P
<HeMan> Barre: ok, Barre isa ninjaz!
<Barre> HeMan: danke!
<Barre> känner mig lite melankolisk nu när jag packar ihop min arbetsplats..
<HeMan> Barre: du få passa på att hitta på något rackartyg innan du ger dig av
<Barre> done
<HeMan> :)
<Spixx> alltså jag och pound kommer inte överens :(
<Haffe> Ok, nya fynd.
<Haffe> Nu har jag 4 tuber med kylpasta.
<Hund> Haffe: Kylpasta kan du använda på din pekskärm om du har vantar. :P
<Haffe> :)
<HeMan> det går det inte med okokt pasta
<Barre> *badadish*
<ePax> Finns det någon slags ärendehanterings system som bugtracker för win? Liknande för *nix?
<cHarNe2> ePax: bugzilla?
<cHarNe2> ePax: trac?
<ePax> ok
<ePax> kan man skicka in screens med med någon av dessa?
<bamsefar> ePax: Vi kör jira, funkar bra. :)
<cHarNe2> ePax: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_issue_tracking_systems
<ePax> cHarNe2, TACK
<ePax> sorry caps
 * realubot sliter loss dörren från gångjärnen och kliver in.
<amelia> realubot: vi skickar en faktura på dörren..
<amelia> det är för mycket skadegörelse i kanalen. :(
 * realubot äter upp fakturan.
 * amelia säljer skulden till hells angels och skrattar gott.
<HeMan> ha! realubot har en skuld till HA!
<amelia> hej HeMan!
<amelia> HeMan: vad datar du med idag?
<HeMan> amelia: inte så himla mycke, testar lite
<HeMan> amelia: vi blev flyttad till en egen pool i diskskåpet så jag håller på att testa vad vi förlorade...
<HeMan> amelia: sen blir det lite modules-hackande (http://modules.sourceforge.net/)
<amelia> okok
<amelia> själv försöker jag komma på vad jag glömt i ett projekt dom ska slutföras vilken minut som helst
<speakman> kodein: kodar du C något?
<kodein> nä, inte direkt
<speakman> amelia: uppdragsgivare lär tala om :)
<speakman> kodein: ok
<speakman> amelia: +n
<Barre> 2,8GB raderat ur inboxen :)
<speakman> najs...
<Barre> intern-IT tycker det var bra ialla fall.
<kodein> skulle jag behöva rensa nån gång skulle jag nog börja med alla frånvaromail
<speakman> Påminner om en som håller på att migrera bort från gmail till egen server. Han började nångång i början av 2011 och jag tror programmet fortfarande håller på att ladda hem för fullt.
<Barre> speakman: lite av faran med molnet :)
<HeMan> Barre: damn you! webmail är inte moln!
<Barre> speakman: har en kund, som på fullaste allvar vill flytta sin content & mail till molnet, 18.5TB  och när jag ställde frågan om vad han trodde om hur lång tid migreringen till molnet skulle ta så hade han räknat på en helg.
<Barre> speakman: dessutom så går migreringen till en leverantör snabbare än från leverantören :/
<Barre> HeMan: jo, det är det vist det
<HeMan> Barre: ne, elastiska resurser är moln
<Barre> HeMan: eller, webmail KAN vara en komponent i en moln leverans.
<Barre> HeMan: vilket en webmail KAN vara
<amelia> speakman: tänkte dock att jag skulle komma på det innan de märker något om det nu är något och sen upptäcker de ju inte våra interna delar.
<Barre> s/n l/nl/
<HeMan> Barre: för mig är moln en maskin-instans eller ev en "lågnivå-tjänst" typ database
<Barre> HeMan: ja, det kan det vara. Men även en funktion som exempelvis Antivirus, mail, spam-filtrering, NAS.
<HeMan> Barre: inte för mig, det är tjänster, inte moln
<Barre> för mig (och många andra) så är det hur den ekonomiska och tekniska leveransen sker som avgör om det är moln eller inte.
<HeMan> Barre: största problemet är ju att ingen vet hur man ska definiera ett moln
<HeMan> Barre: vad är ett privat moln?
<HeMan> Barre: eller vad är ett personligt moln?
<Barre> jag vet vad ett regnmoln är
<HeMan> Barre: båda uttrycken finns och folk försöker använda dom...
<Barre> HeMan: innan diskussionen fortsätter så vill jag understryka min syn på moln, ok?
<HeMan> Barre: ok
<HeMan> Barre: marketing?
<Barre> HeMan: 1: Moln är ett marknadsutryck för att göra leveransen mer abstrakt, eftersom när det är diffust och abstrakt så kan man hålla goda marginaler.
<Barre> HeMan: 2: Molntjänst kom fårn alla dessa whiteboard-ritningar där Internet ritades som ett moln, och köpta/hyrda tjänster och funktioner som levererades från Internet fick heta "we will run that from the cloud".
<Barre> HeMan: 3: Nu är det som du definerar det, elastiska tjänster, infrastruktur och funktioner som leverars över Nätverket och den ekonomiska trasaktionen är för hur mycket man utnyttjar, tänk el/vatten-räkning.
<Barre> HeMan: 4: (detta är inte riktigt sant, men gäller, enligt mig, för privata moln) de är ajälvautonomiska och själv-helande system som kräver utterst lite administration.
<HeMan> Barre: låter klokt! synd bara att du är (nästan) ensammen om en sån väldefinierad version av moln...
<Barre> klar... skjut hål
<Barre> HeMan: men jag är inte ensam om detta...
<HeMan> Barre: kanske inte, men dom som lever om mest om moln har ganska spridd uppfattning om definitionen
<Barre> HeMan: sant, läs punkt 1 :)
<HeMan> Barre: precis, den punkten uttrycks aldrig från dom som säljer det
<Barre> HeMan: jag säljer det, men tvekar inte en sekund för att säga det (förmodligen för att jag enbart säljer privata molnlösningar) ;P
<HeMan> Barre: "åsså ser vi till att det blir diffust och abstrakt så vi kan ta mer betalt av dig, blir det bra?"
<HeMan> äsch
<HeMan> nu har deltaco fått in neopren-skin till min laptop
<HeMan> och jag som just köpte ett för flera hundra
<Barre> HeMan: inte riktigt så, eftersom jag säljer ett privatmolnsystem som du får betala up-front för och hela kostnaden är transparant så är det inget problem för mig att påpeka att och påvisa att motsvarande kostnad för ett publikt/hybrid-moln inte är lika transparant från dag 1
<HeMan> Barre: det är lite som slashdot-memen:
<HeMan> 1. Do something
<HeMan> 2. ....
<HeMan> 3. Profit!
<Barre> där fick du en molntyp till
<Barre> haha... vilken affärsplan
<Barre> HeMan: vi måste ut och ta en öl nån dag jue
<HeMan> Barre: ja!
<HeMan> brb, ska uppdatera storage-gruppen om hur det ser ut efter vi fick en egen pool
<HeMan> ojdå
<HeMan> en skål med påskgodis
<HeMan> farligt!
<kodein> just ja
<kodein> vi tycks inte ha fått påskägg av jobbet i år
<HeMan> jag på ett konsultuppdrag där de olika konsultbolagen hade hinkar med godis som dom gick och fyllde på alla skålar med
<HeMan> +var
<HeMan> hörde ni förresten om han som döpte sin finne (acne) till Pekka för att den skulle bli varaktig?
<Barre> *badadish*
<Barre> fick en iPad i soppan på lunchen...
<Barre> det var tydligen den nya flugan
<bamsefar> :D
<Philip5> Barre: lol
<kodein> äppelsoppa
<kodein> nom nom
<HeMan> Barre: hoppas du inte åt den, den är gammal!
<HeMan> Barre: hade det varit en ipad2 hade det gått bra...
<kodein> två ipads i en smäll
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> snart är det helg, bara idag och en halvdag kvar..
<spacebug-> *gilla* som man säger på FB
<Barre> skönt amelia
<kodein> vi har bara -2h imorrn
<kodein> hade varit fint med -4 istället
<amelia> vi har -3 iofs
<amelia> så nära halvdag man kommer på ett konsultbolag.
<kodein> :)
<Barre> jag skall bara in i morgon och ta en kopp kaffe, lämna simkort och få en kram, sen är det påsk
<amelia> Barre: fusk!
 * kosmick yawns
<andol> På tal om fusk så verkar det som om även skärtorsdagen är en röd dag i Norge...
<HeMan> vi har -0 i morgon...
<Barre> HeMan: ledig alltså ;)
<HeMan> Barre: mmm
<HeMan> Barre: fysiskt är jag på plats
<HeMan> nån som kör zabbix?
<HeMan> upplever att mysql går ganska tungt sen jag la in servern på min maskin
<Barre> jag vägde mellan zabbix och icinga, valde icinga så det hjälper knappast dig HeMan
<Barre> men jag vill prata ändå..
<HeMan> Barre: tack!
<HeMan> Barre: för att du pratar tänkte jag
<HeMan> whohooo!
<HeMan> i dag shippas min platta!
<bamsefar> HeMan: Ställer zabbix många frågor så är det väl inte konstigt att det går tungt. :P
<HeMan> bamsefar: trodde inte den skulle tjattra så mycke att det blev last
<HeMan> bamsefar: jag övervakar bara 2 maskiner
<bamsefar> HeMan: Beror ju på vad den har i databasen.
<bamsefar> HeMan: Du får väl analysera queryloggen.
<HeMan> bamsefar: eller så stänger jag av det tills jag känner att jag behöver det... :)
<bamsefar> Fegis :P
<HeMan> Nafallo! Inte topless!
<Barre> en pizza utan topping är väl bara bröd? eller vad menar du med topless Nafallo ?
<Coffe> querycache :P
<ePax> hmmz
<ePax> kan man ändra språk på bugzilla3
<bamsefar> ePax: Det är väl opensource?
<ePax> japp
<bamsefar> Då kan man ändra språk.
<ePax> hur då
<ePax> (;
<bamsefar> Du har ju tillgång till koden.
<ePax> bamsefar, Jag brukar göra saker på den enkla sättet om det nu går. Om det nu finns language pack eller nåt sånt. Om inte det gör det då får man pilla själv.
<bamsefar> Jag har ingen aning ;)
<Nafallo> HeMan: bara for att ni har snö fortfarande :-P
<HeMan> Nafallo: du får det att låta så negativt!
<Nafallo> Barre: det var inte pizzan som var toppingless ;-)
<Nafallo> HeMan: det var trots allt en stor anledning till att jag lamnade landet ;-)
<HeMan> Nafallo: byta snö mot regn? känns väl inte som du gjort så bra byte... :)
<HeMan> vafanken, jag sökte på bilder på bacon symbol på google och då dyker (bla) en ubuntu-logga upp!
<Zambezi> Nafallo: Du ville bli filmad vart än du går?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<ePax> verkligen *gäsp*
<HeMan> amelia: du får köra CPU'n lite
<HeMan> amelia: på IP-over-social-network
<HeMan> bamsefar: du med
<bamsefar> Ameh
<Nafallo> HeMan: vi har stralande solsken. dessutom foredrar jag regn framfor sno. nar det snoar ar det alltid nara minusgrader :-/
<Nafallo> Zambezi: vem bryr sig? :-P
<Nafallo> jag ar hellre filmad vart jag an gar, och om jag blir ranad finns det bevis, an motsatsen.
<HeMan> Nafallo är ändå alltid utklädd till Zambezi...
<Nafallo> anyway. time to get back to work.
<Zambezi> Nafallo: Fast det är nojjigt. De skulle behöva filma några stadsdelar i Göteborg nu när det är upplopp var och varannan natt. Länge leve mångkulturen.
<Zambezi> HeMan: Om det eldas i Norrland så är det väl bara grannen kilometern bort som eldar grenar? :-P
<amelia> HeMan: oh,förlåt..
<HeMan> Zambezi: jo
<KiviE> om jag vill redirekta allt i apache förutom en sak, hur gör jag? alltså url.com/hej/ga/ho url.com/ga/ä/h etc ska gå till en url på en annan server medan url.com/map/ inte ska redirektas? så allt förutom när det står /map/vadsomhelst ska redirektas
<KiviE> nvm, hittade hur man gör som :)
<spacebug-> kommer "ubuntu-classic" alltid gå att välja eller är det bara just nu? (tänker på 11.04). Känns som det saknas en himla massa om jag loggar in med "ubuntu". Går inte lägga till saker i panelen där uppe. Det går inte lägga till genvägar till platser i launchern till vänster m.m
<HeMan> enl utsago ska inte Ubuntu-classic följa med i 11.10
<HeMan> men förhoppningsvis kan man tanka hem det
<spacebug-> hoppas det, eller att dom fått ordnig på unity tills dess
<spacebug-> just nu känns det lite apple över det hela. "Så här är det å du kan inte ändra nått!"
<Coffe> <3 gnome-shell
<HeMan> Coffe: vad kör du för distro för gnome-shell?
<HeMan> Coffe: eller har du byggt allt själv?
<Coffe> HeMan, 11.04
<Coffe> finns ett ppa
<HeMan> Coffe: ah!
<johanbr_> tycker varken gnome-shell eller unity verkar sa jattekul...
<cHarNe2> Coffe: drar det mycket kraft?
<Coffe> cHarNe2,  tycker jag inte ? men jag har det på min arbetsmaskin quad core å 8gb ram , så svårt att säga något
<cHarNe2> johanbr_: jag äe lite suger på gnome-shell
<cHarNe2> Coffe: ok :P
<Coffe> gillar hur kalendernr är integrerad med clockan
<johanbr_> cHarNe2: har hort att det inte funkar sa bra med "focus follows mouse"
<johanbr_> vilket betyder att det inte ar nat for mig
<cHarNe2> johanbr_: vad är det ?
<johanbr_> fokus ligger pa fonstret som pekaren ar i, utan att behova klicka
<cHarNe2> johanbr_: ahh, ok. körde en bsd-hög som hade det förra året. störde mig på det :P
<Coffe> hittade just en nice sak med gnome-shell . om man är i tab läge  , så har man muspekaren på ett fönster så man kan zooma med mushjulet
<duggthe> Vad händer om man har ett SIM-kort som är ett kontantkort hos Comviq som inte är registrerat på något sätt och så går det sönder? Vad händer med mitt mobilnummer och min saldo då? Kan ju inte få tillbaka ett nytt?
<Markslap> Hm
<usP> duggthe: Fråga comviq?
<Markslap> Jag känner igen den där frågan.
<Markslap> Därför man reggar.
<duggthe> Vissa verkar ha någon slags mental spärr mot att hjälpa folk...
<Markslap> Nej.
<Markslap> Mest att jag är trött på dumma frågor efter 8h på en helpdesk varje dag. :)
<Markslap> Och det är inte en fråga som är speciellt relaterad till ubuntu eller *nix heller.
<duggthe> Dum fråga är det inte...
<duggthe> 8 timmar vid en helpdesk... då vill man knappast IRC:a efteråt?
<cahoot> duggthe: får väl ändå hålla med om att comviq är rätt adress för frågan?
<duggthe> Ja, men företag brukar svara så dåligt.
<duggthe> Ovilliga och långsamma är de. Ofta ignorerar de det mesta man skriver. I min erfarenhet.
<virtuald> var kortfattad, en fråga per mail
<virtuald> tjat brukar väl funka
<virtuald> ärendenummer är bra kod
<TheG0blin> Om man kan uppge ungefär hur mycket pengar man hade på kortet, och säger några nummer som man har ringt så brukar man få ett nytt kort. :)
<kodein> duggthe: du blir kokt i bajs då.
<putte> Gå in på huvudkontoret, det funkar.
<duggthe> Visst. Bor granne med alla huvudkuntor i världen.
<putte> Då är det ju inte ens jobbigt att ta sig dit. :)
<Haffe> Jahaja.
<kodein> håhåjaja
<peetra> Wohoo på er alla! :)
<dagon_> 8]
<peetra> Jag håller på att bli hjärntvättad med windows hit å windows dit. :P
<dagon_> :p
<peetra> Praktiserar på en dator-retail-affär PCWorld två timmar+ från London och mina arbetarkompisar vet knappt vad linux/ubuntu är. :O
<dagon_> Oo
<peetra> Jag blev faktiskt förvåad över att de inte använder det ens för diagnostik av sjuka windowsar, men kunderna verkar ha förtroende för butiken och sättet saker görs.
<dagon_> jag går alltid runt med ett usb minne med live distro på
<dagon_> man vet aldrig när man behöver det :>
<peetra> Vi har sommar här, alla blommor blommar och det är sjukt varmt.
<dagon_> känns som sommar här med
<arand> Yes sysresccd på usbpinnen all the way.
<dagon_> jag har 2 pinnar
<dagon_> ett med ubuntu
<dagon_> och ett med ett specialbygge av slax
<peetra> dagon_: Jag hade en live-CD i skolväskan hela vintern, som jag gav bort då å då, eller använde till dittan å dattan. :)
<dagon_> :)
<peetra> Känns som om jag givit bort samma skiva flera gånger. :P
<arand> Jo, jag stitter uppe i Skottland, det är sjukt varmt även här.. Typ T och shorts vissa dar..
<peetra> Vissa gav den tillbaka dessutom.
<peetra> Nämen, då är vio ju nästan bredvid varann, arand ! :P
<peetra> Ska jag gå upp på taket å skrika arand , du kanske hör mig om jag går ut? ;-)
<arand> London va?, heh, nästan grannar.
<peetra> Bury St Edmunds
<Kguard> Själv råkade man formatera datorn för att inse att man inte hade någon windowskiva
<Kguard> orkade inte tanka ner w7 igen så det fick bli ubuntu
<peetra> Grattis Kguard! Bra val!
<Kguard> Ye, är helnöjd
<dagon_> gött
<peetra> :D
<Kguard> Får bli ubuntu tills diablo 3 släpps
<peetra> Justdetja, ska Skype för Ubuntu ha nån videosamtal-funktion?
<dagon_> Kguard: har du förhandsbokat? :)
<peetra> Tog ett bra tag att komma på att jag hade en fråga åsså. :P
<Kguard> Nope, vet inte om jag har en dator som klarar d3 då
<Kguard> så jag väntar
<dagon_> ah
<dagon_> jag förhandsbokade för jag ska fanimej spela ihjäl mig på releasedagen
<Kguard> haha
<Kguard> ska bli kul när det kommer :)
<peetra> hihi
<arand> peetra: Jo, jag har ringt hem med video några gånger om  det är det du menar?
<peetra> okej, då ska jag leta lite nogrannare, öppnade den bara som snabbast å den såg ju så annorlunda ut. :P
<Kguard> För några dagar sedan varnade dem för skype på android
<Kguard> ska tydligen vara dåligt kodat
<dagon_> mja
<dagon_> där fanns lite säkerhetshål
<arand> Hmm, någon gång måste man börja dyka in i stationära datorer igen.. Blir väl lagom till D3 eller möjligtvis HotS..
<Kguard> Okej, läste det på aftonbladet så jag vet inte riktigt vad jag ska tro :)
<dagon_> Kguard: tro inte på något där står
<dagon_> :p
<Kguard> precis  10% sanning och resten ren bullshit
<Kguard> om ens de
<dagon_> 0.1% sanning typ
<dagon_> jag läste på androidcentral
<dagon_> http://www.androidcentral.com/skype-fixes-security-holes-throws-3g-calling-make-it-us
<Kguard> Verkar lite vettigare
<Kguard> aftonbladet startade med typ "VARNING TA BORT SKYPE!"
<Kguard> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article12907500.ab
<Kguard> lol
<Kguard> Funderar på om ding ding-värld  bytte namn till aftonbladet
<Kguard> en*
<dagon_> förmodligen
<peetra> Äh, nu har jag ingen mikrofon heller. :O
<peetra> Hmm... Jag har nog int haft nån kopplad till den här installationen förut. Förklarar litegrann. :P
<spacebug-> va fan räcekr jag ser ordet mikrofon nu för tiden så tänker jag på låten mikrofonkåt med september
<peetra> =)
<Kguard> var det likadant när petter körde den i slutet på 90talet?
<spacebug-> nej då gillade jag den inte
<spacebug-> nu gillar jag petter oxå
<peetra> Jag får ta mikrofonen vid senare tillfälle, min unge väntar på att jag ska ringa, så skämmigt nog så får jag starta upp i reserv-vista. Bye!
<Kguard> Den är tung om man jämnför med septembers :)
<Kguard> tjao
<spacebug-> jag har börjat uppskatta och förstå de artisterna mycket mer sen det programmet
<duggthe> En dingding värld har väl inte existerat sedan typ 1997?
<Kguard> Fördomar :)
<duggthe> Alla refererar ständigt till den.
<Kguard> duggthe,  ingen aning.. mins bara att den försvann med tiden
<Kguard> Python och Mega python :)
<duggthe> "En Ding Ding Värld var en skämttidning som gavs ut i Sverige från 1992 till 2000. Tidningen innehöll både artiklar om kuriositeter och helt fabricerade reportage. De fabricerade artiklarna var tryckta i svartvitt medan de övriga var tryckta i färg. De fabricerade artiklarna köptes in från den amerikanska tidningen Weekly World News. En Ding Ding Värld var grundat av Hans Hatwig."
<Kguard> Pyton*
<duggthe> Python... varför nämnde du den?
<duggthe> För övrigt sveriges genom tiderna bästa tidning.
<Kguard> vet ej, kändes som den passade in
<duggthe> Förstår inte varför den dog.
<Kguard> säkert någon moraltant som anmälde dem
<Kguard> hehe
<duggthe> Har du kollat på tidningshyllan på sistone? Först var det "Vetenskapens Värld" (eller hur?) i hur många år som helst, sedan kom "Allt om Vetenskap" som var en total ripoff... och nu på senare tid finns typ 10 olika tidningar.
<Kguard> http://seriewikin.serieframjandet.se/index.php/MegaPyton
<Kguard> Nope har inte köpt en tidning sedan 00-02 :)
<duggthe> Kguard: Varför i helvete inte?
<duggthe> Fattade aldrig skillnaden mellan Pyton och Mega-Pyton, BTW.
<Kguard> Mega var lite värre
<Kguard> har jag för mig
<Kguard> Har inte blivit att köpa någon tidning då jag googlar allt istället
<Kguard> hehe
<duggthe> Googlar allt?
<Kguard> Jepp, finns det mesta
<Kguard> känns onödigt att knata ner till randomkiosk och köpa en tidning då
<Kguard> spenderar endå flera timmar framför datorn
<Kguard> äsch skitsamma.. sov på tok förlite i natt och tog några kalla nyligen
<Kguard> så det kommer inte så mycket vettigt ur mig just nu :)
<Kguard> Lika bra att fira  7 dagars ledighet
<Kguard> Hmm, "Xchat/Gnome"  vill inte tillåta mig att öppna ett till serverfönster
<Kguard> kan inte själva kommandot och det är inget färdigscriptat
<Kguard> skriver jag tex. /server irc.axenet.org    så disconnectar den från freenode
<madbear> kanske connect?
<Kguard> öppnar den ett nytt fönster då?
<Kguard> händer ingenting
<madbear> irssi kör i samma
<cahoot> om du går via xchat->network list?
<Kguard> Grejen är att det inte existerar i den här
<Kguard> får väl tanka vanliga Xchat istället
<cahoot> (alt byter till vanliga xchat)
<Kguard> jepp, verkar som det är de enda valet
<putte> /server -m
<putte> öppnar nytt fönster
<putte> tror jag
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Haffe> !haffe
<ubot2> Humorn är total.
<lilleman72> uptime: 3d 9h 2m 43s :: record: 2w 2d 18h 18m 32s
<duggthe> uptime: 37y 302d 3h 3m 12s :: record: 37y 302d 3h 3m 12s
 * duggthe har eggdrop-shellkonto på Old Mutuals första datamaskin.
<Creamz> duggthe: snyggt :)
<henrikon> kör gnome
<henrikon> tidigare hade jag en liten rad uppe i högre hörnet med öppna programmikoner
<henrikon> typ skype och xchat
<henrikon> råkade ta bort den
<henrikon> hur lägger jag till den?
<realubot> Hur länge ska man koka nypotatis?
<Linda^> henrikon: högerklicka på panelen.. lägg till? sen vad det heter.. det vettefan :P
<henrikon> Linda^, så långt kom jag också ;)'
<Linda^> henrikon: men jag har inte min framför mig så jag kan inte kolla :(
<henrikon> :/
<Linda^> om du väntar lite..
<Linda^> så kan jag kolla
<Linda^> strax
<henrikon> mm
<Linda^> henrikon: notifygrejjen äre
<Linda^> henrikon: notification area
<henrikon> tack!
<Linda^> :)
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/informationen-ar-ohyggligt-detaljerad-och-lojligt-tillganglig_6107703.svd
<Linda^> kul att jag kan hjälpa till för en gångs skull, och inte vara den som behöver hjälp :p
<realubot> Hemlig iFån-fil. Jösses.
<adhddampninj> Spännande
<duggthe> Jag spyr om jag hör "sociala medier" en gång till.
<duggthe> Då tar jag fram niven, och komma hälsa på.
<kodapa> sociala medier
<kodapa> duggthe: sociala medier!
<dagon_> sociala medier?
<dagon_> what about 'em
<duggthe> Sociala kukar.
<dagon_> akta så inte freenode op'sen kommer och jagar dig
<duggthe> Akta så du inte får smutta på zigenarballe för en femhundring, kanske.
<dagon_> tänker du betala?
<duggthe> Du får tusen spänn.
<duggthe> På tal om betalning behöver det bli enklare.
<dagon_> why the frown btw
<duggthe> Sjukt att det är så omständligt.
<tiina> någon nattuggla här som är vaken?
<Philip5> dagon_: bodde du i sthlm?
<Philip5> tiina: jodå
<Philip5> en stund till
#ubuntu-se 2011-04-21
<tiina> hej jag undrar hur i alla sina dar kan jag fortfarande inte få min e-legitimation att fungera?? Hur ska jag installera det??
<tiina> alltsp sedan jag första gången hade ubuntu hardy flera år sedan...har jag ej kunnat haft e-legitiomation korrekt installerat i min dator
 * kosmick yawns
<Haffe> LÃ¥t oss dansa.
<kodein> kanske ingen dum idé
<Haffe> We came to dance.
<Kimmen> magnus uggla
<Barre__> morrn morrn
<Haffe> Morgon.
<Kimmen> morgen
<Haffe> Ja, det är väl det.
<Haffe> De vanliga misstänkta samlas.
<amelia> morrn!
<Haffe> De vanliga misstänkta samlas.
<Barre__> ett par timmar kvar, sen: between jobs
<Kimmen> nice
<Kimmen> ett par timmar kvar sen 10 dar semester =D
<HeMan> Morrn!
<ePax> Och så "tebax" till bugtrack...
<ePax> Finns det någon bugtrack som bugzilla med svensk översättning (säg inte bara "det är open source så man kan mecka själv) det vet jag
<bamsefar> Haha, förlåt ;)
<ePax> bamsefar, :P
<HeMan> ePax: Request Tracker har en svensk översättning
<ePax> HeMan, Ok. Ska kolla på det.
<HeMan> Vad är rött och luktar som blå färg?
<HeMan> Röd färg så klart!
<HeMan> aaah, jag känner att det nästan är fredag idag!
<bamsefar> :D
<Kimmen> känns som fredag
<HeMan> Hur väcker man Lady Gaga en tisdag morgon?
<HeMan> Man ställer en väckarklocka så den ringer en rimlig tid!
<HeMan> A platypus walks into a bar. They are the only mammals with the ability to lay an egg.
<Kimmen> Hur många göteborgare bor det i tyskland?
<Kimmen> göör-many
<HeMan> Vad sa Batman till Robin innan dom hoppade in i bilen?
<Kimmen> duno
<HeMan> "Hoppa in i bilen"
<Kimmen> x[
<HeMan> Vad kallar man en Göteborgare som flyger ett plan?
<HeMan> Pilot!
<antii> Dont get it
<HeMan> Vad är det för skillnad på en bergsget och en Stockholmare?
<Kimmen> rätt mycket
<HeMan> precis!
<antii> :P
<HeMan> Vad är stort och vitt och förorsakar mycke skada när det faller ner från trädet?
<Kimmen> snögubbe
<HeMan> Frysboxen!
<HeMan> Varför sköt blondinen sin hund?
<HeMan> För att hunden hade rabies!
<Markslap> Klassikern då:
<Markslap> Vad är det som cyklar och cyklar men aldrig kommer fram?
<HeMan> Markslap: en klocka på en cykel?
<Markslap> Nepp.
<Markslap> Engla.
<Markslap> :)
<HeMan> Markslap: dålig!
<Markslap> Nej.
<Markslap> Underbar.
<Markslap> Flashback <3
<cHarNe2> Markslap: var skulle man annars få tag på en sådan smaklös?
<dagon_> på dan park's blogg?
<Markslap> cHarNe2: :D
<HeMan> Om Chuck Norris har $5
<HeMan> och du har $5
<HeMan> så har ni lika mycke!
<dagon_> HeMan: torrboll
<_sara_> anyone in stockholm wanna go for a walk?
<_sara_> its 19c here now
<HeMan> dagon_: tackar!
<HeMan> Grub2 kan för övrigt BTRFS nu!
<dagon_> :D
<arand> btrfs its!
<arand> Även om det fortfarande inte är alltför pålitligt..
<dagon_> jävla uri geller
<dagon_> han ljuger
<dagon_> han sa att man kan åstadkomma enastående grejer med bara tankekraft
<dagon_> nu har jag suttit här i en halvtimme och tänkt att mina tomma dosa var full
<Fogge> Sen gnällde han på Kanal 5 för att ingen ville glo på hans skit
<dagon_> men inte fan har jag mer snus för det
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> kör arc launchern på min desire nu
<dagon_> det känns lite skevt att köra SE-prylar
<Nafallo> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<fgh> yo wazzap, yo
 * ePax är vilsen 
<Markslap> Ajdå.
<larsemil> http://www.blocket.se/lulea/Jag_hjalper_er_med_dator_problem_32941388.htm
<ePax> meeen
<ePax> Någon som använder request tracker?
<HeMan> ePax: vi
<ePax> HeMan, har ni bytt språk till svenska?
<HeMan> ePax: jo vi har svenska som default och bara admin-användaren har engelska
<ePax> HUr har ni lyckats med det?
<HeMan> ePax: hmm, jag kollar
<ePax> Gör så. Tack i förväg
<ePax> HeMan, Fick precis länk till svensk översättning från dom som är en .po fil.
<HeMan> ePax: tror den svenska .po-filen ingick i .deb-en
<ePax> Men jag lyckas inte ändra språket i web confen
<ePax> Den existerar inte... Det är en ubuntu server
 * HeMan hade feta fingrar
<HeMan> ePax: jag hittar inte heller, men jag vet att jag ändrat nått
<ePax> hehe :D oki
<ePax> Kommer du på det så skrik till :D
<HeMan> ePax: jag hittar hur jag ändrar per användare
<ePax> ok... hur gör du då... jag har inte ens addad någon användare än
<HeMan> ePax: undrar om det är så att om man valt "-" som språk så väljer den som web-läsaren föreslår
<ePax> ok
<ePax> HeMan, nu hittade jag det för users
<ePax> tack
<larsemil> medans jag leker med lego och städar huset så uppdaterar min dator sig till 11.04
<HeMan> larsemil: can not compute, leka med lego brukar vara exakt motsatsen till att städa för mig... :)
<larsemil> HeMan: leka tre minuter, städa tio. då är alla i familjen nöjda
<HeMan> larsemil: för mig skulle det blivit leka 3 timmar, städa tio minuter, ingen nöjdare än jag!
<larsemil> HeMan: i praktiken så är det väl så det blir också. :d
<andol> yeager: Gick just igenom min Spam-folder och hittade ett Spam med din adress i mottagarfältet. Vill du att ajg ska forwarda det? :P
<yeager> andol, nej :)
 * andol kan även tänka sig att skicka med en hel hög ytterligare spam på köpet :)
 * kodein kan tänka sig att andol snart hamnar på folks svartlistor
<andol> kodein: Ähh, tycker ju bara det är synd att alla dessa spam går olästa, nu när någon i en källare har suttit och klippst-och-klistrat ihop dem...
<kodein> du kan ju alltid publicera dem på en blågg
<HeMan> glad pisk!
<HeMan> nu är det hemgång!
 * realubot öppnar försiktigt dörren till kanalen och smyger ljudlöst in.
<realubot> Sovkanal...
<tiina> Hejsan och Glad Påsk...dock undrar jag om någon finns här idag?
<tiina> jag skulle behöva hjälp med att installera bankid Handelsbanken jag har Linux 686 och Ubuntu natty
<Kurdistan> tiina varför kör du en beta 2? Kör istället maverick.
<Kurdistan> eller vänta tills natty är stabilt.
<tiina> vet inte
<tiina> men spelar ingen roll jag hade ingen bank id innan heller??? kunde ej installera det i Maverik heller
<Kurdistan> tiina, testa som sagt ubuntu 10.10 (maverick). Ej bra köra något som klassas som beta 2, om man inte är van.
<virtuald> är det verkligen beta 2 nu?
<Kurdistan> tiina, jag kör inte bank id, men har du testat vårt forum ubuntu-se.org?
<tiina> men jag vill kunna installera bankid var ju frågan tack för rådet men hur får jag ubuntu maverik tillbaka??
<tiina> ja ett hundratals gånger vid det här laget
<tiina> beta 1
<tiina> som är nu
<virtuald> trodde det skulle va release candidate (nästan släppt)
<Kurdistan> http://www.danielholm.se/how-bankid-och-ubuntu
<tiina> ja så e det är ju inte många dagar kvar nu till realese
<virtuald> tiina: hur långt kommer du med bankid då?
<tiina> inget på 4 år!!!!
<virtuald> men…
<virtuald> http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/NexusPersonal
<Kurdistan> tiina, jag ber dig återgå till forumet och sök.
<tiina> så spelar mindre roll vilken version det är just nu kanske men ingen har fått bank iden att funka
<Kurdistan> du kommer finna flera träffar
<tiina> ja men då ska man göra exakt rätt och det har aldrig blivit helt rätt
<virtuald> tiina: funkar för mig och jag har följt instruktionerna där
<virtuald> tiina: men det är flera steg
<tiina> jag fattar inte hur man öppnar mappen så skriver man på terminalen cd ochv
<tiina> det har aldrgi funkat!!
<tiina> aldrig menade jag
<tiina> kan man ta maverik version av bankid fast jag nu kör natty
<virtuald> vet inte, testa
<tiina> jag har testat 7 år
<tiina> alltid nåt som inte funkar
<Kurdistan> tiina andas djupt och ta det lungt.
<Kurdistan> vad är det du exakt har svårt med? Följa instruktionen?
<tiina> allt
<Kurdistan> hehe tiina, du är gullig.
<tiina> i hela ladda och öppna med vad?
<larsemil> då provar jag 11.04 då
<Linda^> tiina: jag har fått bankID att funka :(
<Kurdistan> tiina är du inne på den länk jag skicka?
<tiina> sudo på terminalen och då e allt klart i min dator är inget  klart
<tiina> jag ska kolla vilken av länkarna wiki ubuntu eller danielholm
<Kurdistan> Linda^, kan du förklara vännen? Jag kör inte bank id så jag inte ger henne fel information.
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Jag följde instruktionen :o
<virtuald> tiina: provat detta:    sudo rm /usr/local/lib/personal/libP11.so && sudo apt-get install libp11-1
<Linda^> nu har jag iofs inte bankID på min netbook, men på min laptop lyckades jag.
<virtuald> som står en bit ner på sidan jag länkade?
<Kurdistan> Linda^, vilken instruktion valde du?
<Kurdistan> länka den så får vi hjälpa vår hysteriska vän tiina  :P
<tiina> virtuald ni laddade jag din radda och libp11-1 kom med nu för första gången...vad laddar jag sedan
<Linda^> hum.. kanske ska ta och installera på netbooken, så gör jag det igen.. får vi se hur det ska va :P
<Linda^> men jag körde ju via swedbank..
<Linda^> om man säger så
<larsemil> o/
<larsemil> \o
<virtuald> tiina: firefox
<larsemil> 11.04 \o/
<tiina> jag har firefox 4
<virtuald> tiina: alltså, prova om det fnkar
<Linda^> Just det! chrome kanske inte är att föredra :P
<Linda^> har jag för mig
<tiina> men jag har inte laddat filer typ bankid  och sånt
<tiina> tog bort ju allt
<virtuald> okej
<virtuald> gör det då
<virtuald> :>
<tiina> ok vänta
<virtuald>  den där raden ska köras efter bankid är installerat
<virtuald> men bara om det behövs
<tiina> ok vänta lite
<Kurdistan> virtuald, bra att du hjälper vännen. behöver logga ut. ha det bra gott folk. kram till alla pingviner.
<tiina> nu har jag installerat  den ena delen men har kvar den andra delen personal linux tar.gz Hur öppnar men den??
<Linda^> JAg ska ta och installera samtidigt.. Så jag vi hjälpa varann :P
<tiina> ok
<tiina> hur öppnar jag personal_Linux tar.gz
<virtuald> dubbelklicka på den
<virtuald> eller hur står det i guiden
<Linda^> tiina: hur långt i installationsstegen har du kommit?
<tiina> ok men den är en mapp typ med fullt av filer
<Linda^> tiina: har du packat upp tar.gz:en?
<tiina> jag har installerat från handelsbankenssida drive och nu hur man installerar personal linux tar gz
<tiina> jag fattar inte hur packar man upp den??
<Linda^> kan du dubbelklicka på tar.gz-filen?
<tiina> jag gjorde det men den e fullt av olika filer bara inget händer vad ska jag göra?
<Linda^> alltså.. när man dubbelklickar på tar.gz-filen, så äre en mapp som gömmer sig där
<Linda^> den drog jag ut och satte på skrivbordet
<tiina> ja exakt
<Linda^> nu ska jag göra nästa steg.
<tiina> en mapp? hur gick det till?
<tiina> jag har bara en låda på skrivbordet
<Linda^> vänta, ska visa
<tiina> nu e allt från den pack lådan huller om buller på mitt skrivbord
<Linda^> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22694198/bankid.png
<Linda^> sådär ser det ut hos mig iaf
<Linda^> när jag dubbeklickar på "lådan".. så gömmer dig sig en mapp. Som jag dragit ut och satt på skrivbordet
<Haffe> Har du prövat med en sockerbit för att locka fram den?
<Haffe> :)
<Linda^> :p
<tiina> intre ens närmlesevis likadant som din ????
<Linda^> :o
<Linda^> knepigt.
<tiina> jag har ju Natty
<Linda^> jaha
<tiina> du har Maverik
<Linda^> ;o
<Haffe> Mer specifikt vad försöker ni uppnå?
<Linda^> Haffe: Hon ska installera bankid
<tiina> jag måste stänga allt frös ihop....jag logga igen senare TACK iaf
<Haffe> Det är kanske bättre att visa henne på guiden som finns på ubuntu.se?
<Haffe> Det finns fina bilder där också tror jag.
<Linda^> mja, jag skulle installera samtidigt, så tänkte att, funkar det för mig så bör det funka för henne. Men jag kör inte natty :o
<Linda^> verkar som att hon försökt installera skiten i sju år :P
<Haffe> Då borde hon bli glad när hon väl får det att fungera.
<Linda^> jopp
<Haffe> Fast jag undrar vad det är som är så problematiskt.
<Haffe> cd /Katalog
<Haffe> tar -zxf personal.tgz
<Haffe> ./personal -install
<Linda^> ingen aning.
<Haffe> NÃ¥ja.
<Haffe> Hon återkommer väl.
<tiina> Linda nu e jag tillbaka och fixat mappen på skrivbordet
<Haffe> tiina: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=45829
<Linda^> tiina: så du hittade en mapp?
<tiina> jag har nu laddat drive och linux personal tar.gz och den är nu som en mapp på skrivbordet men vad gör man sedan??
<tiina> linda: jag laddade den på nytt och exharterade och då vart den ju en mapp
<tiina> vad gör vi nu Linda?
<Linda^> Sedan installerar du programvaran (som administratör) från ett terminalfönster genom att gå till katalogen med installationsfiler med kommandot
<Linda^> cd <sökväg>/personal-4.17.0.11
<Linda^> (t.ex. cd /home/bankiduser/Skrivbord/personal-4.17.0.11),
<Linda^> så står det på min instruktion iaf
<Linda^> och därefter köra installationsskriptet med argument i, kommandot
<Linda^> sudo ./install.4.17.0.11.sh i
<tiina> vad menas med sökväg?
<tiina> mappen är på skrivbordet
<Linda^> ja, då är din sökväg till skrivbordet
<tiina> ok jag skrev bara skrivbord därför funkade det inte ska prova rätt nu
<virtuald> det är skillnad på små och stora bokstäver
<tiina> men det går inte katalogen eller filen finns inte?
<virtuald> (så skrivbord och Skrivbord är inte samma)
<Linda^> tiina: har du svenska eller engelska?
<tiina> jahhhaasvenska
<Linda^> cd Desktop/personal-4.17.0.11
<tiina> men det går inte endå
<Linda^> så letade jag fram till min mapp
<Linda^> men skriv cd Skrivbord/personal-4.17.0.11
<Linda^> vad händer?
<tiina> nu gick det
<Linda^> ah
<tiina> kom samma radda med dollartecknet på slutet
<Linda^> antar att du har samma version som jag har?
<tiina> ja det är den
<Linda^> mm
<Linda^> ./install.4.17.0.11.sh
<Linda^> så skrev jag sen
<Linda^> ./install.4.17.0.11.sh i
<Linda^> ska det nog va
<Linda^> fick ett stop på min dock.. måste installera iprint
<virtuald> sudo före
<Linda^> jojo :P
<virtuald> eller?
<Linda^> eller? hm vad gjorde jag
<virtuald> :)
<Linda^> ja, sudo framför. Haha
<Linda^> det går av bara farten :(
<Linda^> nu har den installerat färdigt min iaf :)
<tiina> jag fick error
<Linda^> vad säger den?
<tiina> installation not ompleted
<tiina> not completed
<Linda^> hur skrev du?
<Linda^> för att installera
<tiina> sudo ./install.4.17.0.11.sh i
<Linda^> och "installation not completed" är altl den säger? inget annat?
<tiina> Installing BankID Security Application
<tiina> mkdir: kan inte skapa katalog "/usr/local/lib/personal": Filen existerar
<tiina> ERROR: Operation failed. Installation incomplete.
<tiina> tiina@tiina-desktop:~/Skrivbord/personal-4.17.0.11$
<virtuald> kör då:
<virtuald> sudo ./install.4.17.0.11.sh u
<virtuald> sudo ./install.4.17.0.11.sh i
<virtuald> båda de två efter varandra
<tiina> ok
 * Linda^ väntar med spänning :P
<tiina> error instalation incompleted
<Linda^> öh
<virtuald> vad står det mer?
 * Linda^ gissar på samma som föregående felmeddelande
<tiina> INstalling BankId Security Application Installation complete
<Linda^> Jamen sedär
<tiina> JA YES!!!! Nu nästa steg då?
<Linda^> öhm..
<virtuald> kolla på bankid's testsida om det funkar
<Linda^> kolla på din sida via bankIDgrejjen
<tiina> jag ska logga dit nu testa bankid kommer snart
<Linda^> doit!!
<Linda^> läste "jogga" först :(
<tiina> Bankid är inte installerad fortfarande???
<virtuald> tiina: starta om webläsaren
<tiina> finns ingen säkerhetsprogram på min adtor? ej ok
<tiina> dator
<virtuald> okej
<virtuald> i din hemkatalog finns en fil som heter .xsession-errors
<tiina> då är den inte installerat iaf
<virtuald> står det något om bankid längst ner i den?
<Linda^> kanske måste starta om datorn
<virtuald> nej…
<tiina> har ej sådant i min hemkatalog
<Linda^> ctrl h
<virtuald> okej
<Linda^> tryck!
<virtuald> tiina: det finns iaf en som heter /var/log/messages
<virtuald> tiina: där längst i slutet kan det stå något om apparmor och bankid
<virtuald> gör det det?
<tiina> ok
<tiina> Hittar inte
<Linda^> dyker det inte upp massa mappar och filer när du trycker på ctrl h i din hemkatalog?
<Linda^> det gjorde det för mig.. hittade .xsessions-errors längst ner
<tiina> jag finner inte stället??
<tiina> jag har ju Natty är lite ovan med den
<tiina> ska den finnas i hemmakatalogen?
<virtuald> ja...
<virtuald> det är en dold fil (eftersom den börjar med .)
<realubot> tiina: Kör det här kommandot i Terminalen: cat /var/log/messages | tail -100
<realubot> tiina: Ser du något om apparmor?
<tiina> ingen apparmor
<tiina> ingen apparmor
<Linda^> haha, fan vad stört. Jag har ju installerat min, och ändå tycker bankID's kravgrejj att jag inte har rätt version :P
<Linda^> vi verkar ha samma problem :o
<Linda^> fast jag hittar "programmet" i menyn. Knäppt
<tiina> detta är jobbigt efter några års testande...hhhhhhaaaa
<Linda^> kan tänka mig det. Fast det funkade finfint för mig på min laptop ;o
<tiina> okey men har du 64 bitar eller 32 bitars och nordea seb eller swedbank eller handels?
<Linda^> 32bitars.. swedbank
<tiina> handelsbanken har bara program med 32 bitars
<Linda^> har samma version som på min laptop
<tiina> många som har fått iaf swedbank att funka jag har aldrig fått funka min Handelsbanken
<tiina> så vad gör man?
<virtuald> finns väl bara ett 32-bitarsprogram, http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/NexusPersonal visar hur man gör med nspluginwrapper om man har 64-bitars ubuntu
<tiina> Fast jag har bara 32 bitars min dotters bärbar windows7 gick allt på en minut
<tiina> hennes e 64 bitars men Handelsbanken har fortfarande bara 32 bitars och hennes kan IE kan skifta från XP till 7 när det behövs
<tiina> därför gick det där på superfart men inte på flera år i min Ubuntu?????
<tiina> Alltså aldrig
<virtuald> meh… nu har min också pajat
<Linda^> tiina:
<tiina> Hmmmmm??? vad gör man
<Linda^> jag fick ju samma problem som du
<Linda^> men nu gick jag in på min internetbank
<Linda^> och valde att beställa ändå
<Linda^> verkar gå igenom, trots att bankIDgrejjen säger emot
<tiina> ja du kan tom ta rubbet i mobilen på swedbank...enda bank hittils som har suveränt program för mobilen också
<tiina> problemet e inte banken utan ubuntu och linux som inte känner filerna bankid
<cahoot> vem vågar sköta banken via mobil?
<tiina> många gör det i dag
<tiina> datorer kan krångla....jag har inte fått installerat bankid än på dator efter flera års försök
<Linda^> jag skulle inte grejja med mobil ;o
<tiina> jag kan fortfarande inte identifiera mig korrekt på skatteverkets sida eller andra myndigheters sidor pga icke fungerande bankid
<tiina> senaste gånegn jag hade bankid då kraschade hela datorn!!!!
<tiina> jag vill nog ha bankid på datorn men HUR?????
<Linda^> jag har lyckats installera min.. men den gnäller på att sertifikat saknas :o
<realubot> tiina: Om du har installerat bankID innan så ska man ta bort det innan man installerar på nytt? Det gör man med samma skript som man installerar med men med en options om tillägg.
<tiina> jag förstår men det har endå inte funkat NEVER, EVER
<realubot> Ok.
<tiina> allt är synkat med windows inet så mycket av myndigheters sidor till ubuntu
<Linda^> tiina: har du testat att ladda hem e-legitimation ändå?
<tiina> hur får du din bankid att funka realubot
<Linda^> den gnällde ju på min att min inte var installerad heller.. säkerhetsprogrammet. Men kunde ta hem filen för e-legitimation ändå.. Nu funkar det!
<tiina> ja.....jag verkar bli utan bankid fortfarande......god kväll till er alla
<realubot> http://www.inet.se/artikel/1969196/asus-eee-1001px-blk044s-svart
<realubot> 2000 kr för en netbook. Det är helt ok.
<Linda^> realubot: den har jag
<Linda^> den är "helt okej" :)
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Philip5> Linda^: finns det program som du kör där du upplever den där netbooken som seg? i så fall när du gör/kör vad?
<Philip5> mest nyfiken bara hur det flyter i sånna
<Linda^> Philip5: Jag tycker inte den segar.. Men jag är ju inte kräsen heller. Att nätet laggar för att mitt comhem-modem är dum kan nog inte datorn rå för iaf :)
<Linda^> sen ircar jag typ bara.. facebookar o så
<Linda^> surfar
<Linda^> skype är igång.
<Linda^> och transmission är igång..
<Philip5> men sånt klarar den utan att du beöver vänta på att öppna ny flik eller sida i webbläsaren?
<Linda^> jag känner inte av någon seghet iaf
<Linda^> det är väl om du ska surfa med mobilt bredband..
<Philip5> kolla på grejer på youtube då? flyter det på bra med lite högre upplösningar där?
<Linda^> Philip5: bejeweled blitz på facebook laggar
<Linda^> :D
<Linda^> men ska kolla youtube nu och se om det laggar något.
<Linda^> ge mig en länk där man kan välja högre upplösning äru bussig. Orkar inte leta :)
<Philip5> bortsett från att din uppkoppling kanske laggar så du får buffra den lite först då :)
<Linda^> min uppkoppling laggar inte nu :)
<Linda^> bytte "kanal" i modemet.. och vipps.
<Linda^> hokus pokus :P
<Philip5> Linda^: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSGBVzeBUbk
<Linda^> får ju cirka 20/10 på bredbandskollen iaf.
<Philip5> den kan du köra i upp till full hd
<K350> Ett program behöver Berkley DB. Kan det bli något problem om jag installerar det i senaste versionen av kubuntu?
<Linda^> Philip5: nä.. 480 som mest
<larsemil> K350: vad för problem skulle det vara?
<Philip5> Linda^: strular det sedan?
<Linda^> Philip5: laggar.. ljudet flyter på, men bilden hackar sig fram :)
<Linda^> men det här är ju ingen megadator heller så. Kan inte begära för mycket
<Philip5> Linda^: aha
<Linda^> Philip5: Blev du sugen på den eller? :P
<Linda^> jag har den mest som komplement till min stationära
<Linda^> så jag kan ta med den när jag är på vift
<Linda^> i sängen.. osv
<Philip5> jo jag är lite sugen på en netbook eller liten lätt bärbar men vet inte riktigt vart gränserna går. tänkte mest ha den som surf, musik och skriva lite i office
<Linda^> upplösningen skulle det vara då
<Linda^> som man kan störa sig på
<Philip5> K350: klarar det du ska köra mot den inte att använda db4.8 som kommer med maverick? natty kommer även med db5.1
<Philip5> Linda^: vad klarar din max i upplösning?
<Linda^> jag och siffror
<Linda^> hur kollar jag det bäst då? :p
<Philip5> i skärminställningarna vad du kan sätta upp till den mest med lite tur
<Linda^> Men det står ju på länken som han  pejstade..
<Linda^> jojo, men var hittar jag skärminställningarna?
<Philip5> såg nu
<Philip5> 1024x600 var kanske inte så mycket att hurra över
<virtuald> det va som fan…
<virtuald> jag fick igång bankid nu :p
<Linda^> 1024x600
<Philip5> virtuald: grattis
<Linda^> virtuald: har du swedbank?
<spacebug-> tjena coobra
<virtuald> linda^: ja
<Philip5> jag kör mitt bankid via seb som använder netid och det funkade direkt utan massa strul
<virtuald> efter avinstallationen av bankid låg en trasig länk kvar
<Linda^> virtuald: har du godkänt certifikat?
<virtuald> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libplugins.so
<virtuald> den ska bort
<Linda^> jag kan "logga in med bankID"
<Linda^> men sen gnäller den på certifikatet
<virtuald> har aldrig provat det på internetbanken
<Linda^> nä jag testade skatteverket
<virtuald> aha
<Linda^> men den gnäller..
<Linda^> :(
<virtuald> fan det kom några fula felrutor nu
<virtuald> den godtar inte mitt lösenord
<Linda^> :\
<Philip5> virtuald: du kanske inte är du ;)
<Philip5> bara något du tror
<Linda^> :o
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> står iaf att jag har rätt version av programmet
<virtuald> och det ploppar upp
<Linda^> aah
<Linda^> men kan du logga in nånstans?
<virtuald> ska testa
<Linda^> doit
<virtuald> funkar nu på test.bankid.com efter att jag la till dom.ipc.plugins.enabled.np_prsnl.dll i about:config som booleskt falskt
<virtuald> hittade en tråd på sweclockers där någon hade fått det o funka i ff4 för win så
<Linda^> ska testa min då
<Linda^> men den kommer klaga på certifikat :(
<virtuald> pluginen kraschade :)
<realubot> Installera bankID ordentligt!. Ni skämmer ju ut kanalen!
<virtuald> såja
<virtuald> funkar
<virtuald> :)
<Linda^> Det finns ingen e-legitimation tillgänglig. Du har inte satt i något kort i kortläsaren eller också saknas filer med e-legitimationer.
<Linda^> Referens: 10033
<Linda^> >_<
<coobra> :D
<coobra> niiice
<Linda^> ofta.. jag tog ju hem skiten!
<Linda^> virtuald: fixa min nu :)
<virtuald> linda^: okej avinstallera bankid först
<virtuald> cd /usr/local/lib/personal/
<virtuald> ./install*.sh u
<virtuald> cd ~/Skrivbord/personal-*
<coobra> :D
<virtuald> äh nu blandar jag root och icke-root
<virtuald> rm /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libplugins.so
<Linda^> vaaa
<Linda^> ska jag inte göra föregående?
<virtuald> jodå fast rm och install*.sh u ska va med sudo före
<Linda^> jaha dås
<Linda^> å
<virtuald> och installera bankid't igen..
<virtuald> och gå till about:config i firefox
<virtuald> högerklicka och välja ny → boolesk
<virtuald> den ska heta dom.ipc.plugins.enabled.np_prsnl.dll
<virtuald> och ha värdet false
<Linda^> jag verkar inte ha libplugins.so
<virtuald> ok då har du avinstallerat bankid
<virtuald> tror jag :>
<Linda^> :D
<virtuald> locate libplugins.so
<virtuald> så ska du få en lista
<virtuald> locate libplugins.so | xargs ls -l
<Linda^> fick ingen lista
<virtuald> så ser man vilka som finns kvar (listan uppdateras bara en gång om dan)
<virtuald> okej
<Linda^> nåja, ska väl installera bankID igen då
<virtuald> ja
<realubot> Linda^: find / -name 'libplugins.so'
<realubot> Linda^: sudo före...
<virtuald> nej behövs inte sudo
<realubot> Nja, ligger den i Hem?
<realubot> Nänä, -r gäller hela systemet?
<arand_> realubot: Det kommer ta ar och dar..
<realubot> arand_: Jaha, är det så segt?
<Linda^> permission denied på hela listan
<Linda^> :P
<Linda^> jaha, sudo
<Linda^> fint att jag läser
<realubot> Linda^: Det kommer ta år och dar så...
<arand_> I alla fall 5-10min
<realubot> Linda^: Det kanske inte är en bra idé.
<Linda^> då skiter jag i det
<Linda^> installerar bankid nu
<realubot> Men var ligger filen då? Sökväg?
<Linda^> jag verkar inte ha den? :o
<arand_> ger inte FF soekvaegen om man gaar vi about:plugins?
<arand_> Dessutom ser man om den anvaends eller inte..
<ewook> dammit.. bilkonverteraren är död *_*
<realubot> arand_: Nej. Det tror jag inte. Den ger bara filnamnet.
<Linda^> realubot: boolesk = boolean antar jag?
<Linda^> jag har engelska :o
<realubot> ewook: Bilkonverteraren?!?
<realubot> Linda^: Vad snackar du om? Vad har det med pluginet å göra?
<ewook> realubot: 12v till 230v-mockapären..
<realubot> ewook: Jaha.
<ewook> realubot: husbilen grillade den, så den fladdrar som.. ja, ett jävla miffo
<Linda^> nej, det var virtuald som skrev
<Linda^> sorry
<realubot> ewook: Bor du i husbil?
<ewook> realubot: I wish. lånade föräldrarnas för typ två år sedan.. grillade ett batteri med hjälp av det hela, men hoppades att adaptern överlevde, kaaaanske skulle kollat innan.
<ewook> men men, deklarerade i höjd med södertälje iaf.
<Linda^> virtuald: har kvar samma fel om certifikat :(
<virtuald> vad är det för fel om certifikat då?
<realubot> ewook: Deklarerade i höjd med Södertälje?
<virtuald> ser du ditt certifikat i bankid-programmet?
<ewook> realubot: yes, o yes.
<Linda^> virtuald: "certifikat saknas"
<realubot> ewook: Vad betyder det?
<ewook> eller, virtuald menar jag.
<virtuald> linda^: men du har haft ett?
<ewook> trodde det var mig virtuald pratade med :p
<Linda^> virtuald: ehum.. what? alltså.. jag hade inget sånt här krångel sist jag installerade bankID :S
<virtuald> vaddå
<ewook> Linda^: har du kopplat in kabeln? ;)
<Linda^> ewook: nej jag kör på fil
<ewook> aha.
<realubot> Linda^: Har du kopplat in bilkonverteraren i Firefox grafikkort?
<Linda^> det står mitt namn.. men till höger om mitt namn står det "certifikat saknas"
<virtuald> alltså komer det meddelandet direkt när bankid-programmet startas så är det väl så… då får du väl skaffa ett certifikat? :p
<virtuald> jasåå
<ewook> realubot: ja precis.
<Linda^> jamen hur skaffar jag det då? :(
<ewook> realubot: för att röra till det ännu mer :p.
<Linda^> realubot: :o tydligen inte :o
<realubot> ewook: Ja, haha.
<realubot> Linda^: Skojar lite bara. :)
<Linda^> Ameh
<Linda^> bil också.. :(
<Linda^> trodde det var typo
<ewook> :p
<virtuald> linda^: för swedbank är det i internetbanken iaf under menyn längst till höger har jag för mig
<Linda^> jaha, ska man in där och grejja..
 * Linda^ loggar in på bankjäveln igen
<realubot> Linda^: Du har inte det där speciella sättet att logga in som någon annan hade? e-leg på kort eller vad det kallades?
<Linda^> nä
<realubot> Ok, för det var någon som hade det här och som hade massa strul.
<Linda^> alltså, när jag loggar in på min internetbank och klickar på min e-legimation eller vad man ska säga
<Linda^> så har jag minsann ett certifikat där
<hume> hello...jag har en fråga som inte uppenbart är ubuntu-relaterad, men jag kör ubuntu på datorn.....
<Linda^> frågan är varför mitt program inte fattar det :(
<realubot> !ask | hume
<ubot2> hume: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<Linda^> :p
<realubot> Linda^: Ja, jag vet inte.
<Linda^> realubot: :(
<Linda^> virtuald: kan du logga in med ditt bankid då? funkar det helt och hållet? logga in på skatteverket vettja :(
<hume> så här: jag har en desktop som startar av sig själv, jag har bytt ut RAM-minnet en gång för att mem-test visade fel på dem, och nu är det fel på dem igen - kan jag kolla på nåt sätt vad det kan vara som gör att minnena blir trasiga?
<realubot> Linda^: Det finns en fullösning.
<ewook> startar av sig själv? använder du den för lite?
<ewook> ;)
<realubot> Linda^: Installera Windows i VirtualBox och använd e-leg genom Windows som vanligt i vbox.
<hume> neee....ska vara "startar om"
<hume> vilket är j-----ligt irriterande
<ewook> hume: låter ju som problemet kanske inte ligger med minnena.
<ewook> hume: prövat dom i en annan dator?
<realubot> hume: Du kanske ska testa att återställa BIOS till fabriksinställningarna? Det kanske har blivit något knas där?
<hume> ewook: nope, har ingen annan dator de passar i. men mem-test säger att det är fel på dem, kan ja ginte lita på det?
<virtuald> linda^: ja det funkar att logga in
<realubot> hume: Det låter ju konstigt om du har bytt ut minnena en gång?
<virtuald> linda^: ska jag testa att signera också?
<realubot> hume: Sannolikheten för att det ska vara fel på två olik uppsättningar minnen låter ju otroligt liten?
<hume> realubot: yes, känns väldigt konstigt - min tanke är om det kan vara nåt annat som är trasigt som skadar minnena
<realubot> hume: Det kanske är minnesmodulernas portar som är trasiga?
<ewook> hume: mjo, att det ger felvärde kan du lita på, men om du har bytt ut samtliga moduler, så kanske du inte kan lita blint på att det verkligen är minnena o inte någonting på vägen
<hume> realubot: alltså, efter att jag bytt ut dem så visade mem-test inga fel, men nu har det gått lite tid och nu är det fel på dem
<realubot> hume: Du kan ju alltid testa att bara använda en port och växla mellan att ha RAM-minnet i olika portar för att se o det gör någon skillnad?
<Linda^> Resultat
<Linda^> Underskriften fungerar med ditt BankID!
<Linda^> woho!
<Linda^> virtuald: om du vill se så det funkar för dig. För mig funkar det nu :) Så inte för min skull :P
<realubot> hume: Det kanske bara är en minnesmodul som är knas på moderkortet.
<realubot> Linda^: Hur löste du det?
<virtuald> linda^: :)
<ewook> hume: realubot har en bra poäng där.
<Linda^> realubot: "beställde" igen
<Linda^> på nytt
<hume> realubot: jo, men när jag bytte bytte jag båda
<Linda^> från swedbank
<ewook> hume: visar den fel på båda modulerna också?
<Linda^> Märkligt. Verkar som den första jag tog hem, inte hamnade hela vägen in till BankIDgrejjen :P
<ewook> chansen för att fyra moduler går sönder på löpande är liten.
<realubot> hume: Jo, men om det inte är fel på minnena utan på en av minnesportarna på moderkortet så hjälper det ju inte att du har bytt båda. Jag är tveksam till att det är RAM-minnet som är kasst om du hat bytt och felet är kvar. :S
<realubot> Linda^: Aha.
<hume> realubot: okej... då hänger jag med i logiken. Men: när jag precis bytt så visade mem-test inga fel. Borde den inte gjort det om det var minnesportarna på moderkortet?
<Linda^> realubot: när jag kollar på översikt i internetbanken så har jag två e-legitimationer.. antar att den andra är på laptopen.. Datumet stämde ju inte så :P Nu har jag en skapad med dagens datum också iaf :)
<realubot> hume: Om du har 1GB RAM. Testa det i port 1 på moderkortet först. Testa port 2 och se om det gör någon skillnad.
<Linda^> Fan jag behöver godis :(
<hume> realubot: okej
<realubot> hume: LÃ¥t alla andra portar vara tomma.
<ewook> Linda^: 2,5kg i bakluckan tydligen, o två påsar här framtill ;)
<ewook> mwhah
<Linda^> ewook: ooh.. komsi komsi :(
<realubot> hume: Uteslutningsmetoden. Testa dig fram och se om det börjar krångla på en speciell port.
<Haffe> Sockerbitar?
<realubot> ewook: Varför har du 2,5 kg godis i bagaget? Smugglar du eller?
<hume> realubot: och om det visar fel ena gångne men inte andra, så måste det vara porten och inte minnet. vad gör jag då? byter moderkort?
<ewook> Linda^: mellan nyköping o norrköping just nu :P
<ewook> realubot: inte jag, vi fick order om att ta med oss godis :p
<Linda^> ewook: inte sååååååå långt fårn stockholm då. Bara att komma hit :p
<realubot> hume: Ja, eller kör med portarna som fungerar om du har.
<ewook> Linda^: vi åkte från stockholm :p
<Linda^> ewook: äh men! Trams!
<Linda^> Haffe: Gillaru sockerbitar?
<hume> realubot: okej. och om den visar att det är modulen båda gångerna.....vad tänker jag då?
<ewook> nytt moderkort.
<realubot> hume: Att det är fel oavsett vilket fack du sätter minnet i?
<hume> realubot: yes...vad gör jag då?
<ewook> jag är skarpt skeptisk till att det skulle vara minnena som bara dör på raken.
<realubot> hume: Då kanske båda facken är rökta eller så är det minnena iaf. Jag tycker det är konstigt att två helt olika minnesmoduler skulle vara trasiga.
<hume> ewook: yes, jag med....men om det är det? hur ska man förstå det? eller är det helt enkelt inte möjligt?
<realubot> hume: Är det nya minnen? Är du säker på att det är minnen som stöda av moderkortet?
<realubot> *stöds
<hume> just nu är jag fan inte säker på nåt....
<ewook> ah,. dom delarna förutsatte jag.
<ewook> :p
<hume> nya minnen från dustin, specs kollade mot moderkortets specs
<ewook> då förutsatte jag rätt :p
<realubot> hume: Jag ser tre scenarion. 1. Det är något med portarna som sabbar dina minnen. 2. Det är fel på portarna men memtest varnar för minnena. 3. Det är något annat knas i BIOS eller på moderkortet.
<larsemil> amelia: lirar du fedora15?
<hume> realubot: scenario 3 betyder...? att nåt på moderkortet sabbar minnena eller ?
<realubot> hume: Du bytte ut alla gamla minnen mot nya då? Så du har inte blandat gamla och nya minnen?
<hume> realubot: alla 2 gamla byttes mot 2 helt nya från Dustin. För ett tag sen. efter det visade mem-test inga fel. Nu visar det fel
<realubot> hume: Scenario tre betyder att det kanske inte har med minnena att göra öht. Då kanske det är en inställning i BIOS eller något annat hårdvarufel.
<realubot> hume: Aha, så det fungerade med nya minnen ett tag?
<hume> realubot: yes, fungerade ett tag. Sen har den börjat starta om igen, och nu visar mem-test fel
<realubot> hume: Fungerade datorn bra då i början också? Innan memtest varnade om dom nya minnena?
<hume> realubot: yes
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> hume: Har du testat att återställa BIOS då?
<realubot> hume: Till fabriksinställningarna?
<hume> realubot: nej, inte testat återställa bios, ska göra det
<realubot> hume: Är du säker på att du har rätt minnen till moderkortet?
<realubot> hume: Du nollar BIOS genom att ta ut batteriet x minuter och kortsluta två pins eller något.
<hume> grejen är att det tar ju många tmmar att testa...... rätt minnen: jag checkade och checkade när jag beställde dem, men just nu är jag ju inte längre säker på det heller.....
<realubot> hume: Det står i moderkortets manual hur du resetar BIOS
<hume> realubot: yes
<realubot> hume: Vad har du för moderkort och vad har du för minnen? Vad står det på grejerna?
<realubot> hume: Vi kan ju alltid dubbelkolla att det är rätt.
<hume> realubot: ugh.... har inte specsen här...  jag testar att resetta bios och återkommer
<realubot> hume: Du har inte ställt in något i BIOS om att datorn ska vakna en speciell tid?
<realubot> Aja.
<hume> realubot: inte såvitt jag vet. har mig veterligen inte gjort nåt alls med bios i den datorn
<realubot> hume: Är det bara det som är knas att datorn startar lite då ochd då utan att du har startat manuellt?
<realubot> Det felet låter ju inte som om det har med minnena att göra. :S Att datorn spontanstartar lite då och då. :S
<hume> realubot: nej, inte att den startar - den startar om mitt i, krasch - reboot
<realubot> Det låter ju helt sjukt.
<realubot> hume: Ok, ok, haha.
<hume> :)
<hume> även här finns vissa gränser på knasigheterna.....
<realubot> hume: Att den startar om så kan bero på att strömförsörjningen haltar.
<realubot> hume: Nätagget kanske sjunger på sista versen?
<realubot> hume: Kommer du förbi booten då in i operativsystemet?
<hume> realubot: kan man kolla det på nåt vis? Det försvann alltså när jag bytte ut de gamla kassa minnena....
<realubot> Eller startar den om innan du hinner börja ladda in ett system?
<hume> yes, rakt i in OS, inga problem där
<hume> eh?
<realubot> hume: Ok, ett sätt att testa det är ju att koppla ur grejer du har i systemet och köra med en så basic dator som möjligt, typ 1 hdd, moderkort, RAM-minnen, processor och tangentbord+mus.
<hume> ok
<realubot> hume: Om du har många grejer inkopplade så blir det ju mer för nätagget att strömförsörja.
<realubot> hume: Kolla också om inställningarna i BIOS för RAM-minnena stämmer med vad RAM-minnena har för specs, att RAM-minnena får rätt volt osv...
<realubot> hume: Du har inget annat nätagg att testa med eller?
<hume> nope.... dåligt med såna som ligger och skräpar...
<realubot> hume: Jag har varit med om att nätagget har klappat ihop på några datorer. Då brukar det inte gå att starta datorn, men, men...
<realubot> hume: Du har inget krävande grafikkort som suger musten ur nätagget?
<hume> hrm, jo det är ett rätt krävande grafikkort i
<realubot> hume: Grafikkort lär ju kunna belasta nätagg ganska tufft om man har ett kraftfullt grafikkort.
<realubot> hume: Ok, om du har ett integrerat grafikkort så testa att bara köra på det integrerade för att se om du slipper problemet.
<hume> bra idé
<realubot> hume: Om moderkortet har ett integrerat grafikkort, menar jag.
<hume> jo, det har det, kanonbra idé
<realubot> hume: Problemet började inte med att du bytte grafikkort eller?
<realubot> hume: Attt det var då allt började krångla?
<hume> nej, har varit samma kort hela datorns livstid, ca 18 mån
<realubot> Ok, ok.
<realubot> hume: Har du varit inne och pillar något i BIOS? Annars borde inte BIOS behöva återställas.
<realubot> hume: Du kan ju alltid fråga i ##hardware
<hume> realubot: tror inte jag mekat med bios, men återställa kan ju inte skada
<hume> ok..
<realubot> Där kanske dom har bättre koll på RAM-minnnesproblem osv. Det är bara ett tips.
<realubot> hume: Nej, det lär inte skada att återställa BIOS.
<realubot> hume: Hur många W är nätagget på då?
<hume> jag går och testar med det och tar bort grafikkortet, så ser vi. kanon, äntligen kommer jag några steg fram
<realubot> hume: Mhm, men då måste du ju ha ett integrerat graffekort på moderkortet.
<hume> jo, det är det
<hume> hörs senare
<realubot> hume: Det borde gå att gå in i BIOS och se hur volttalet på nätagget förändras.
<realubot> Då ser du kanske om strömmen börjar bete sig konstigt.
<realubot> hume: Ananrs så är ju risken att datorn bootar om för att RAM-minnena blir för varma eller för att processorn blir det.
<realubot> Då tycker jag att datorn borde stänga av sig och inte starta om, men men.
<realubot> hume: Lycka till.
<hume> tack..:)
<lilleman> hur skapar ajg ett konto i ubuntu?
<lilleman> lite brådis
<larsemil> useradd -m username && passwd username
<lilleman> vad gör -m?
<larsemil> skapar homedirectory
<lilleman> ok
<larsemil> man useradd
<realubot> larsemil: adduser
<realubot> Är väl bättre i Ubuntu?
<realubot> adduser and addgroup add users and groups to the system according to command line options and configuration information in /etc/adduser.conf tools like useradd, groupadd and usermod programs, by default choosing Debian policy conformant UID and GID values, creating a home directory with skeletal configuration, running a custom script, and other features.  adduser and addgroup
<larsemil> realubot: jag har alltid kört useradd bara.
<realubot> lilleman: sudo adduser lilleplutt
<realubot> lilleman: Om du vill ha en krypterad Hemkatalog så får du lägga till något mer.
<realubot> lilleman: sudo adduser --encrypt-home lilleplutt
<realubot> lilleman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto#Command-line
<larsemil> realubot: när jag började med linux fanns inte adduser
<realubot> larsemil: Jaha. Det är för att du är så gammal.
<larsemil> realubot: du är la lika gammal!
<realubot> Vi ungdomar har inte hållit på så länge. Vi har lärt oss adduser.
<realubot> larsemil: När började du med Linux då?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<realubot> amelia: Nej.
<larsemil> realubot: 98
<realubot> Så gör man inte.
<Haffe> Jaså du.
<amelia> hej Haffe
<realubot> 98. Där ser man.
<larsemil> amelia: då kommer jag hälsar på dig nästa vecka
<amelia> larsemil: jaså?
<whuffor> Tror jag körde slackware runt 1993. Var version 0.nånting då
<larsemil> amelia: jupp. eller, jag ska hänga med mina swtichar, men kan prata lite med dig och bamsefar också.
<larsemil> bamsefar har väl confat upp dem nu? ;)
<amelia> larsemil: trodde det var den 8:e maj du skulle komma..
<Haffe> hej amelia
<realubot> amelia: Nej, det är jag som kommer den 8 maj. larsemil kommer lite innan.
<amelia> realubot: pfft.
<amelia> whuffor: oj, då tillhör du det gamla gardet alltså.
<spacebug-> tror det va slackware 4 på den tiden jag började.. 95-96 nånting
<spacebug-> eller va det så sent som 97?
<larsemil> amelia: är inte det nsäta vecka? :)
<larsemil> amelia: haha jag är lite dagvill
<amelia> larsemil: det är ju om två veckor..
<amelia> larsemil: två och en halv t.o.m. om man ska hårddra det.
<larsemil> amelia: haha okej då
<tiina> hej igen min bankid går inte att få till....är nu prövats 20 tal gånger på olika sätt....Någon ????
<Linda^> Jag fick till min.. virtuald fick till sin. Vad exakt är det som felar med den?
<tiina> jag får inte bara till den kan ej logga med den någonstans den finns inte fast den finns
<Linda^> kan du starta bankid?
<Linda^> applications - others
<tiina> nej
<Linda^> fast på svenska då
<Linda^> hepp
<tiina> finns där men inget händer
<Linda^> kan du starta?
<tiina> ja
<Linda^> alltså öppnas skiten? får du fram rutan?
<Linda^> men inget att logga in med?
<tiina> nu startar den inte ens
<Linda^> :o
<Linda^> efter att du har installerat programmet iaf. Då ska du beställa själva tjänsten från din internetbank också.
<Linda^> det är inte att bara installera bankID
<Linda^> mitt fel var ju att jag inte hade beställt jänsten. tagit hem filen o så.
<tiina> jag har beställt och laddat och beställt och avbeställt och beställt och.....
<Linda^> ;o
<tiina> dock stod det på den filen nu från Handelsbanken att den var i dålig kondition.....men det kan ju bara också betyda att den är gammal
<Linda^> beställ ny då
<tiina> men det är alltid något...aldrig har den funkat inte i hardy inte i lucid, inte i koala ller vad alla heter
<Linda^> jag har bara använt ubuntu 10.10
<tiina> alltså hur ska jag beställa den igen??
<Linda^> från din internetbank
<tiina> jag har loggat in på Handelsbanken och beställt den där....men det är den samma fil jag redan har om och om igen
<Linda^> men du ska inte beställa bankID-filen
<Linda^> utan själva tjänsten e-legitmation
<tiina> nej jag vet
<Linda^> har du gjort det på en windowsdator nån gång?
<tiina> det har jag i min nya dosa och den fungerar helt perfekt i windows7
<virtuald> jag gjorde så här: hittade en hängande länk så jag tog bort den i terminalen med sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libplugins.so
<tiina> både kortet och dosan och filerna men INTE i ubuntu/linux
<virtuald> avinstallerade bankid-programmet med cd /usr/local/lib/personal/ && ./install-*.sh u
<tiina> ok vituald ska prova
<virtuald> sudo för ./install-*.sh u
<tiina> virtuald förlåt
<virtuald> för vad?
<tiina> skrev fel ditt namn
<virtuald> ah märkte jag inte ens :D
<Linda^> tabbar du inte? :o
<tiina> ok
<tiina> första raddan du gav här gav inget filen finns inte
<tiina> första raddan jag körde i terminalen gav: filen katalogen finns inte
<virtuald> gick in i firefox, skrev in about:config och högerklickade och la till ett nytt booleskt (boolean) variabel med namnet dom.ipc.plugins.enabled.np_prsnl.dll och värdet false
<virtuald> okej då hade du inte första felet som jag hade
<virtuald> sen installerade jag bankid-programmet igen
<tiina> Filen finns inte eller katalogen på 2 första raddor alls??
<virtuald> och tog bort libp11-1 för det behövdes inte (sudo apt-get remove --purge libp11-1)
<virtuald> cd ~/*/personal-* && sudo ./install-*.sh i
<tiina> filen el katalogen finns inte
<virtuald> hmm okej jag går för snabbt
<virtuald> vilken finns inte?
<tiina> inget av det jag har skrivit efter dig här
<virtuald> finns /usr/local/lib/personal/ ?
<tiina> inget här finns ???i min dator katalogen eller filen finns inte
<virtuald> okej
<tiina> endå finns filerna på datorn
<virtuald> du har fortfarande personal-någonting på skrivbordet?
<tiina> personal_linux.tar.gz och shbecrdeb_1.0.2_i386.deb och mappen personal-4.17.0.11
<virtuald> ok bra
<virtuald> du har terminalen uppe va?
<tiina> ja
<virtuald> ok..
<virtuald> det som behövs är väl
<virtuald> sudo apt-get remove --purge libp11-1
<tiina> ok kör den nu i terminal
<virtuald> och in i firefox till adressen about:config
<virtuald> och klicka på jag-vet-vad-jag-gör-knappen :)
<tiina> ja nu är det fönstret öppet på FF
<whuffor> amelia: Jupp. Gammal som fan själv är man
<tiina> Vad gör jag där i about:config
<virtuald> högerklickar och väljer ny -> boolesk
<tiina> var?
<virtuald> i listan
<virtuald> på vad som helst där
<virtuald> klistra in dom.ipc.plugins.enabled.np_prsnl.dll som namn
<tiina> ska man själv skriva boolesk där eller poppar den upp
<virtuald> nej det väljer du i högerklicksmenyn
<tiina> ok
<virtuald> false ska värdet va...
<tiina> vad skulle jag klistra på den raden
<virtuald> dom.ipc.plugins.enabled.np_prsnl.dll
<virtuald> i rutan som kommer upp när du väljer boolesk
<tiina> ok
<virtuald> hmm
<tiina> ja och sedan klistra in raden och sen ok
<tiina> true or false?
<virtuald> false
<tiina> ok
<virtuald> hm
<tiina> gjort
<virtuald> jaja det funkade för mig
<tiina> ska jag stänga ff nu?
<virtuald> ja
<virtuald> starta upp det igen
<tiina> men kan detta ge andra problem?
<virtuald> gå till http://test.bankid.com
<tiina> ok
<tiina> ska prova nu
<tiina> ej ok
<tiina> ska jag koppla dosan och det med sladden i usb samtidigt?
<Linda^> :S
<virtuald> jag har inget sånt…
<Linda^> tiina: du ska väl göra på samma sätt som du gör när du gör det i windows
<tiina> ja men det händer ju inget???? det e ju det som är problemet allt saknas??
<realubot> NittiLeaks var ingen succé.
<tiina> det händer absolut inget!!! DÖTT i DOSAN och BANID allt???
<tiina> BANKIDD
<tiina> börjar bli trött
<virtuald> tiina: okej denna raden i terminalen då: cd /usr/local/lib/personal/ ; sudo ./install*.sh u ; cd ~/*/personal-* ; ./install*.sh i
<virtuald> hade fel på ett tecken innan kom jag på
<virtuald> :)
<tiina> ok
<virtuald> sudo ./install*.sh i
<virtuald> ska sista grejen va där
<tiina> ja complete
<virtuald> okej
<virtuald> efter det så funkade det för mig
<tiina> inte för mig har haft detta flera gånger men ska testa igen
<tiina> funkar inte EJ OK
<virtuald> okej det va en till sak jag gjorde
<virtuald> cd /etc/apparmor.d/force-complain/
<virtuald> ln -s ../usr.bin.firefox
<virtuald> sudo före sista raden där
<virtuald> och sen sudo service apparmor reload
<virtuald> och startade om firefox
<tiina> åtkomst nekas
<virtuald> sudo före
<tiina> även med sudo före åtkomst nekas
<virtuald> okej vilken av kommandona?
<virtuald> vilket
<tiina> den första
<virtuald> okej
<tiina> reloading AppArmor profiles OK
<tiina> uschhhh...vad tråkigt att man inte kan säga det funkar.....
<virtuald> sudo mkdir /etc/apparmor.d/force-complain
<virtuald> skapar den mappen
<virtuald> sen cd /etc/apparmor.d/force-complain/
<tiina> ska jag köra denna nu?
<virtuald> ja
<tiina> ok
<virtuald> sudo ln -s ../usr.bin.firefox
<virtuald> sudo service apparmor reload
<tiina> kan ej skapa katalogen filen existerar
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> gå till nästa steg då
<tiina> gjorde det
<virtuald> sa apparmor något om att firefox va i force-complain?
<tiina> ja
<virtuald> ok bra
<virtuald> starta om firefox
<virtuald> och gå till http://test.bankid.com igen
<tiina> hur menar du? stänga datorn o öppna eller? bara ff?
<tiina> har gjort det nu
<tiina> öppnat och stängt FF
<virtuald> bara firefox ja
<tiina> ok
<tiina> testar
<tiina> ska min dosa kopplas till usb och bankkort i under tiden man testar?
<virtuald> om du behöver det för att använda ditt bankid
<virtuald> men om du har bankid på fil så behöver du inte det
<tiina> EJ OK
<tiina> inget händer
<virtuald> hrm
<tiina> inget...nada
<virtuald> alltså...
<virtuald> det jag gjorde va att avinstallera helt, letade efter filer som låg kvar efter avinstallationen (som hette något med libpersonal.so)
<virtuald> vad du har för fel har jag ingen aning om.. kan man inte kontakta bankid för support?
<tiina> nej men jag har mailat till Linux gurun...och frågat om hjälp...för jag menar på nåt ska man kunna ha bankid på sin dator....få se om han svarar....
<tiina> jag ringde idag på Handelsbankens tekniska support och han visste inget nästan om Linux   tyvärr kunde han ej hjälpa mig mer än vad som stod på deras hemsida under rubriken hjälp.......inte mycket till hjälp!!!
<tiina> jag har också förut skrivit till just om detta problem förut .....men de kunde ej heller ge mid svar.....lika så har jag kontaktat nexus men de kunde ej heller gör mer än det som står på deras sida
<tiina> så vet ej jag heller vad man ska göra...detta har pågott sålänge jag kört ubuntu/linux
<tiina> God Natt och tack för hjälpen virtuald....MVH
<virtuald> gonatt...
<virtuald> alltså det där ska jag fan inte ge mig på igen
<realubot> virtuald: Vilket?
<virtuald> realubot: tiinas bankid
<virtuald> finns det verkligen inga lokala samhällen? (fritt överatt)
<virtuald> finns iaf några öppna nördgrupper, eller vad man ska kalla dem, här i malmö
<amelia> det fanns för genom linuxportalen... men sen skaffade folk jobb och flyttade runt så dog allt ut.
<virtuald> aha
<virtuald> hackerspaces då?
<Linda^> I take it... it didn't work?
<virtuald> kanske inte riktigt är rätt ställe
<Linda^> med tiina
<virtuald> men man kanske kan få kontakt genom ett sånt
<virtuald> linda^: korrekt uppfattat
<Linda^> drygt
<virtuald> mm
<gorgo> :)
<Linda^> :(
<gorgo> :P
<Linda^> :q
<gorgo> :>
<Linda^> nä, nu orkar jag inte mer
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> wee jag vann
<gorgo> hihihihihihihihihihhihihihhiihihihihihihihihiihhihihiihihihhihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihhihihihihhihihihihhi
<Linda^> öh
<Linda^> värt
<gorgo> klart :)
<realubot> Lokala samhällen? Vad snackar ni om?
<Styrbjorn> hmm
#ubuntu-se 2011-04-22
<K350> e
<K350> e
<spacebug-> mhum
<spacebug-> men usch va fult. I ubuntu 11.04 får ju även screenlets och program med transparent bakgrund fortfarande den där lilla grejjen längst ner till höger :(
<spacebug-> sen verkar det inte gå att ändra antar desktops heller, är fyra.. take it or leave it
<dagon_> cp
<dagon_> snacka om att skjuta sig själv i foten
<arand> "Aversion through Unity, Unity through Hate, but by K, Ubuntu prevails."
<dagon_> :)
 * arand älskar serien för övrigt.
<Philip5> heja kde!
 * peetra is lost in translations...
<stirner> NÃ¥n mer nattuggla online?
<stirner> spacebug är du där?
<stirner> x_link?
<stirner> hmm eller nu är det kanske dags att börja säga morgonpigg istället
<stirner> hur som helst KAFFE!
<Zambezi> Är dn.se seg för er med?
<Markslap> Nepp.
<Markslap> Fungerar utmärkt. :)
<Zambezi> Markslap: Den fungerar, men den är seg.
<Markslap> Hm, lite kanske.
<Haffe> Hur slutade det? Lyckades tiina få bankid att fungera till slut?
<larsemil> jag sätter en femma på inte, utan att veta.
 * larsemil befinner sig helt plötsligt i fedora. konstigt.
<Haffe> Helt utan att ha gjort något?
<cahoot> det var väl 10:e försöket med bankid
<larsemil> Haffe: nej, ett aktivt val
<larsemil> Haffe: ubuntu 11.04 var så buggit och så tänkte jag prova gnome3
<Linda^> Haffe: Det gick inte så bra för henne nej :p
<Styrbjorn> gääspar
<Haffe> Jaså du.
<Haffe> Gäsp är en social konstruktion.
<Styrbjorn> mycket möjligt
<realubot> Har Chromiums daily PPA ballat ur, kommer det uppdateringar alla dagar eller är det Ubuntus Update Manager som har flippat? Jag får ju samma uppdateringar så fort jag startar datorn.
<realubot> "I en intervju med Wall Street Journal förra året hävdade Steve Jobs att Apple har en unik syn på integritet och tar användarnas privatliv på stort allvar."
<realubot> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.381328/apple-ertappat-med-att-spara-iphoneanvandare
<realubot> Hehe
<realubot> Kunrs i Android-utcveckling: http://www.miun.se/sv/Utbildning/Hitta-din-utbildning/ATLAS-Visa-program/?atlasid=1070
<realubot> *Kurs
<Philip5> wb maxjezy
<Philip5> dagon_: laddar upp lite påskgodis åt dig nu på min ppa
<arand> realubot: fyi, android gör detsamma :þ
<duggthe> Hmm... undrar om det är möjligt att ogilla en låt som "Kolla Kolla" även om man är värsta ultramoderaten. :S
<Philip5> det kan man ändå
<andol> duggthe: Nationalteatern?
<Philip5> antar det
<duggthe> Japp.
<Philip5> jag har lite svårt för sånn där sjunger-hellre-än-bra-musik
<Philip5> oavsett texten
<duggthe> Var de inte bra sångare?
<Philip5> hela bandet
<duggthe> I alla fall melodin är ju sjukt medryckande. Förstår inte hur någon kan ogilla den om de inte har något extremt traumatiskt associerat med den.
<Philip5> typiskt för många proggband tycker jag. det handlar mer om att vilja nå ut än att kunna spela
<duggthe> Jag har aldrig förstått det där. Hur sjunger man "bra", liksom? Ofta på typ Idol eller Talang så tycker jag att de berömmer de som sjunger sämst.
<duggthe> Och dissar de som jag antar ska få bra betyg.
<duggthe> Förutom när det är uppenbart.
<Philip5> bra är subjektivt och man får tycka olika
<duggthe> :(
<Philip5> men det är väl ingen hemlighet att progbanden från 60-70-talet spelade för att de tyckte det var kul och inte för att de tyckte att de var så bra alla gånger
<Philip5> en del tycker det är charm i det och att det har andra estetiska värden
<duggthe> Hrm.
<Philip5> var tidsandan med alla ska med och revolt mot skivbolag och annat
<duggthe> Finns ju sämre och bättre låtar även där.
<Philip5> är väl lite retro på det nu
<duggthe> Tycker budskapet känns tidlöst, i alla fall i den där låten.
<Philip5> jo men i den genren så fick man ju nästan inte vara för bra heller för då svek man idealen
<Philip5> bara se på hur man såg på mikael wiehe
<duggthe> =S
<Philip5> han var ju deras tids sell out från de egna leden
<Philip5> men nu ska jag iväg och släpper det här
<maxjezy> Philip5: tack
<maxjezy> Philip5: firar du inte långfredag?
<whuffor> Hur "firar" man långfredag? :)
<gorgo> då drar man igång musiken på jobb
<gorgo> bara spriten som fattas
<gorgo> firar man långfredag?
<gorgo> e den längre än vanliga?
<whuffor> Bara om du är fastspikad på ett kors, annars inte skulle jag tro
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> men e tiden längre då?
<gorgo> känns nog mer bara som den e längre
<gorgo> men den faktiska tiden e nog den samma
<whuffor> Det beror på om man är solipsist eller inte. Om man utgår från att ens egen "verklighet" är den enda sanna så kan tiden vara olika om man upplever den så
<whuffor> Däremot om man är empiriker så mäter man tiden och märker att den är densamma så länge inga relativistiska effekter beaktas
<whuffor> Sanning och verklighet är knepiga grejer.
<gorgo> jo
<gorgo> konstiga saker, nog bäst man inte talar sanning då? :)
<gorgo> hehe
<whuffor> Gör som Tage Danielsson gjorde. Tala sannolikt. :)
<gorgo> nu känns det som detta e en redig lång fredag
<gorgo> ska jobba själv till kl.22
<gorgo> :P
<gorgo> o måste sitta på min stol i 4 timmar förutom då jag går på toa
<whuffor> Då tjänar du pengar. Trösta dig med det.
<gorgo> jo o sitta på irc
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> på arbetstid
<gorgo> hehe
<whuffor> Själv så har jag jobbat klart, och har resten av april ledigt. Börjar igen den 2 maj.
<gorgo> nice det jue
<whuffor> Japp. Känns inte helt fel.
<gorgo> kan jag tänka mig, jag jobbar nästa helg :D
<gorgo> så missar majbålet
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> 3 året irad jag missar det
<whuffor> Båten ska i sjön och lite annat fix, förutom det blir det nördhaten på och mycket datorpulande.
<whuffor> *nördhatten
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> jag ska ju införskaffa nya datorsaker
<gorgo> så blir pulande för mig med sen
<whuffor> Jag brukar inte gå och titta på någon majbrasa. Förstår inte vidden och storheten med det.
<coobra> :D
<gorgo> vi brukar mest ha grillning över öppen eld med bärs :D
<coobra> gorgo: ok ?
<gorgo> var till whuffor :)
<gorgo> menade om 1 maj, det där majbålet
<coobra> jaha
<coobra> är det snart
<gorgo> jo
<gorgo> nästa helg
<coobra> ja det är det
<coobra> heh
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> massa brudar ute o gör hyss då
<coobra> :D
<coobra> du ska busa du med ?
<gorgo> hehe :P
<gorgo> ne, jag e för gammal, tror jag
<coobra> gammal ?
<coobra> farsan är fan 70 :p
<coobra> han letar AKTIVT
<gorgo> hehe ok :D
<gorgo> jag e 31 :P
<coobra> ja e 36
<coobra> snart
<coobra> 8maj
<gorgo> gött
<gorgo> fan det ringt 2 kunder idag
<whuffor> gorgo: Jag behöver ingen majbrasa för att dricka öl. :)
<gorgo> hehe, mest stämningen brukar vara så nice, minns från min ungdom
<gorgo> hehe
<whuffor> Dom minnen jag har från första maj brukar vara kyla, regn och vinterjackor :P
<gorgo> hehe sant
<gorgo> men ibland har det varit nice väder
<gorgo> osså öppnar de glassakiosken
<gorgo> oooo så mums
<whuffor> Mmm. Jag köpte en glass på väg hem från jobbet idag. Trevligt att kunna göra det igen.
<gorgo> ja :)
<gorgo> det e tradition att de öppnar glassakiosken vid trollsjön vid majbålet
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> brukar vara aslång kö
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> valborg är lika tråkigt som midsommar, alla bara super för att bli så fulla som möjligt. :(
<gorgo> hehe, jo, fasst jag brukar mest grilla o dricka öl :D
<amelia> jag brukar hålla mig hemma vid datorn. :)
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> du e en redig data nörd? :)
<gorgo> heta linjen
<gorgo> en glass?
<gorgo> humf
<TheG0blin> gorgo: Är det trollsjön i Nacka du menar?
<gorgo> hehe ne
<gorgo> i eslöv
<TheG0blin> hehehe ok :)
<TheG0blin> Vi har en trollsjö här i Orminge också "trollan" :)
<gorgo> hehe ok, vi kallar det skytteskogen på ena sidan och trollsjön på den andra sidan av parken
<TheG0blin> ok :)
<gorgo> http://www.eslov.se/turism/sevart/error/error/smattgottomeslov/trollsjon.6898.html
<gorgo> :D
<K350> hur lägger jag in miljövariabeln DISPLAY i perl?
<gorgo> TheG0blin, en fin bild http://www.equality.se/nepsite7/equality/tfa.nsf/alldocs/Trollsj%C3%B6parken.html :D
<K350> finns det ngt linux program att återställa en radderad fil?
<cahoot> http://www.devdaily.com/blog/post/perl/set-environment-variables-in-perl-programs
<arand> K350: "/msg ubottu !undelete"
<Haffe> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Haffe> !pong
<ubot2> pong is ping's reply
<Haffe> !syn
<ubot2> Factoid 'syn' not found
<Haffe> !ack
<ubot2> Factoid 'ack' not found
<madbear> JESUS LANDET FÖR LÄNGESEDAN 12 INATT
<madbear> 12!!!
<arand> Första filmen?
<K350> hur ser jag vilken "device" min hårddisk är?
<coobra> huh ?
<coobra> K350: hur menar du
<coobra> fdisk -l
<arand> K350: "sudo fdisk -l" eller öppna "disk management" från adminmenyn
<coobra> ojj
<arand> wat?
<coobra> undra om man ska köra ubuntu... eller debian  :/
<K350> coobra: programmet 'recover' ber om "device" ..
<coobra> ok
<K350> arand: Oh, tack1.-)
<arand> coobra: unity/gnome2 är väl den största diffen för tillfället.
<coobra> arand: ska va som server
<arand> Hmm, kan nog inte uttala mig vad gäller servers, ingen koll..
<whuffor> Den enda linuxdistron jag skulle använda som en skarp server är nog Debian, p.g.a. den dokumenterade stabiliteten. Fast personligen gillar jag FreeBSD för serverbruk
<coobra> ycke meck med freebsd
<coobra> mycke*
<whuffor> Tycker jag inte. :)
<coobra> :p
<phibxr> ycke eck! ästäbba!
<coobra> debian får duga för hemmabruk  :p
<whuffor> Det är enklare att konfa ett BSD-system än sysV
<coobra> :p
<whuffor> Om det är för hemmabruk så funkar nog det mesta, bara du är bekant med operativet.
<coobra> ja
<coobra> :D
<madbear> arand: nej film #12 :D klockan 05:40 eller nåt
<arand> madbear: wat?
<madbear> arand: ja du skrev första filmen
<arand> Ah, right, heh, korttidsminnet du vet, #12.. sanslöst, första var bra, sen gick det utför...
<madbear> mm
<madbear> :D
<lilleman72> Här var det lika dött som i kyrkan :P
<ARM9> Ja det är ju långfredag så
<spacebug-> hehe
<lilleman72> vet ni varför det heter långfredag?
<lilleman72> Gurkan hävdar att det heter långfredag eftersom "allting är längre idag". Bara så ni vet!
 * spacebug- tittar ner.. njea ser ut som vanligt :O
<gorgo> dagon_, testat http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=988570 ?
<gorgo> gingerbread med sense
<gorgo> :D
<spacebug-> är det inte det jag har på min htc?
<gorgo> inte om du har htc desire
<spacebug-> htc desire s
<spacebug-> android 2.3.3 och sense 2.1
<gorgo> ja då har du nog det
<spacebug-> ok
<gorgo> e det bra?
<spacebug-> jag har inget att jämföra med (förutom  min iphone 3gs jag hade innan) men jag är riktigt nöjd
<gorgo> går o installera på htc desire med, med lite custom o rootad telefon
<spacebug-> ah ok
<gorgo> fasst tydligen var man tvungen o byta hboot, vet inte om det e bra
<spacebug-> hum ok
<Philip5> Squarism2: gamar bara lite
<Squarism2> Philip5: jo, förstod det
<amelia> hej Philip5!
<gorgo> Philip5, hade du vågat att lägga in det på din?
<Philip5> Squarism2: men jag hoppade ur för det gick dåligt
<Squarism2> Philip5: om du har lust att lira 2vs2 så säg till'
<Philip5> Squarism2: NU! :P
<Philip5> gorgo: lagt in vad?
<gorgo> det jag pastade in
<Squarism2> Philip5: okej.. men låt mig hämta en macka bara
<gorgo> innebar att man skulle byta hboot
<Squarism2> Philip5: du har inte fixat headset än?
<gorgo> vågar man det? :P
<Philip5> gorgo: jag kör fortfarande med en hero
<gorgo> jo vet, men har du bytt hboot?
<Philip5> Squarism2: nä
<gorgo> e det farligt, eller kanske inte du vet?
<Philip5> Squarism2: eller jag har inte pillat något för att se om jag kunde fixa bättre ljud med det gamla
<Philip5> Squarism2: startade ett nytt spel och bjöd in dig men medan du gör macka han flera andra komma in som jag fick kicka
<Philip5> Squarism2: bakar du brödet först eller?
<Squarism2> Philip5: så
<Squarism2> nu är jag här
<Squarism2> vänta lite bara
<Philip5> vänta och vänta :D
<arand> Vad äre ni spelar?
<lilleman> varför har jag inte åäö i chatten??
<lilleman> �
<Philip5> arand: company of heroes
<arand> lilleman: Erm, syns bra här.
<lilleman> så blir det för mig
<Philip5> Squarism2: password är noob om du behöver det
<Philip5> Squarism2: tyckte det passade dig ;)
<arand> lilleman: det som du skickar ser korrekt ut
<lilleman> men inte det jag läser
<Squarism2> Philip5 =D
<lilleman> � blir det när andra skriver
<arand> lilleman: Brukar ju vara kodningen, UTF-8 är väl det som gäller här..
<lilleman> var ändrar jag det i smuxi?
<lilleman> jag har det
<arand> Ingen aning tyvärr
<gorgo> vill ha en htc sensation
<gorgo> :D
<stornoob> God  långfredag!
<spacebug-> alltså, när man behöver dual core i mobilen, har det inte gått lite långt då? =)
<swedala> så länge det är bra batteritid och ingen lagg, så skiter jag i om det är dual core eller inte ;P
<spacebug-> swedala: hehe självfallet.. men jag tror det är i dagsläget är lite svårt att äta kakan och ha den kvar
<swedala> spacebug-: du har rätt, men tekniken går framåt och vi kan bara tacka för framgångarna :P
<spacebug-> rätt nice ändå, jag spelade upp en xvid över WLAN med samba till mobilen :)
<spacebug-> swedala: sant
<spacebug-> jag valde dock en 'desire s' framför 'incredible s' pga av bland annat batteritid.. och att den karar fler mediaformat
<stornoob> wow, där försvann jag för nån minut
<arand> 6
<arand> :þ
<Philip5> Squarism2: ska testa en grej med micen
<Squarism2> Philip5: Koolt!
<Philip5> Squarism2: var nog ingen större skillnad
<Philip5> galet mycket brus
<Philip5> ska kolla en annan grej
<Squarism2> Philip5: okey
<x_link> Jäkla massa filmer det har varit på TV idag.
<Squarism2> Philip5: jag kör en match medans du pular
<Philip5> Squarism2: jo jag letar efter en annan fristående mic som jag ska ha någonstans men vette fan vart i garderob eller låda den ligger
<Philip5> Squarism2: fast egentligen borde jag sova för jag ska upp och iväg rätt tidigt för påskfirande
<Squarism2> Philip5: ok
<Philip5> men det vore ju najs om jag hittade micen
<Philip5> man blir smått galen när man är säker på att en grej ska ligga på ett visst ställe och så gör den inte det
<Philip5> Squarism2: måste nog sussa ändå. får försöka fixa mix/headset efter påsk
#ubuntu-se 2011-04-23
<spacebug-> Philip5: och ändå letar man på samma ställe flera gånger.. ungefär som att den skulle dyka upp efter femte gången =)
<Philip5> precis så
<spacebug-> hehe
<Philip5> fattar nu inte vart den kan ligga
<spacebug-> i någon låda i en garderob?
<Philip5> inte omöjligt
<realubot> arand: Nja, Android skickar väl bara wifi-data? Dessutom kanske man inte måste jailbreaka Android för att bli av med funktionen?
<realubot> arand: Du får sova på saken.
<gorgo> wee
<gorgo> lyckades få igång mms på cm7 :D
<spacebug-> ?
<gorgo> ändrade lite på apn sen funkade det :D
<gorgo> google du e bäst ibland
<gorgo> cm7 är en custom rom, om det var det du menade spacebug- ?
<spacebug-> fattar nada hehe
<spacebug-> men är du glad så är jag glad :P
<gorgo> har int fått igång det innan
<gorgo> så jo jag e glad
<gorgo> borde sova
<gorgo> :P
<spacebug-> jag med
<spacebug-> om jag ska upp kl 10 för att fika med vänner
<gorgo> trevligt
<spacebug-> mm
<gorgo> jag med, ska ta tåget till eslöv
<spacebug-> :)
<gorgo> måste vara vaken, ska ju byta tåg i lund
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> gjorde nog bort mig innan när jag testade mms
<gorgo> skulle skicka till mig själv, men råkade skriva fel nummer
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> råkade skicka en bild till nånn birgitta
<spacebug-> åker du med SJ? I så fall borde du kanske redan va på tåget för att va säker på att komma fram i tid ;)
<gorgo> undra om hon blev kinkig
<spacebug-> haha
<gorgo> ska åka med skånetrafiken
<gorgo> stod att bilden blev skickad, men jag fick ju inte tillbaka den
<gorgo> så kollade numret o såg att det var fel
<gorgo> hehe
<spacebug-> ;)
<gorgo> hon har inte svarat
<Linda^> fnisslol
<gorgo> tror hon polisanmäler mig
<gorgo> hehe
<Linda^> mm- hoppas
<gorgo> mmm
<Linda^> mmmm
<Linda^> jag har blivit blond :o
<Linda^> eller... morotsfärgad :o
<gorgo> förstod det
<gorgo> skojjar
<Linda^> what
<dagon_> JAG ÄR HÄR NU
<Linda^> Ljug inte!
<spacebug-> äntligen dagon_ ! ;)
 * dagon_ ollar Linda^ 
<dagon_> tro mig!
<Linda^> :o
<Linda^> :(
<Linda^> okej okej, jag tror dig :(
<gorgo> dagon_, wee
 * dagon_ inleder påsken med en fylla
<gorgo> nu har jag cm7 igen
<gorgo> o mms
<gorgo>  :D
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> jag kör miui
<dagon_> bara för att ha råsa led
<gorgo> hehe
<dagon_> med launcher pro var den gudomls
<gorgo> kan du inte få det annars?
<dagon_> gudomlig
<dagon_> vet inte
<dagon_> provade hancetnt
<dagon_> men gick inte
<gorgo> det går i sense med handcent från början
<dagon_> men sense suger ju
<gorgo> hehe :)
<duggthe> Vaaaaaaaa...
<duggthe> Polen har 38,079,000 invånare...
<duggthe> Trodde de hade typ 6 miljoner.
<duggthe> De har nästan 30 miljoner fler än Sverige...
<Haffe> En fisk!
<Haffe> God morgon allesammans.
<HerrNoName> Godmorgon sjusovare.
<Haffe> Hahahaha.
<HerrNoName> Någon som är vaken
<Philip5> ja
<HerrNoName> Någon som vet vilka skruva man skruva på för vbox skall flytta bra med windows 7?
<Philip5> borde väl funka som det är. jag kör vmware och inte vbox
<Philip5> ska du ha stöd för mer usb-grejer och lite sånt så kanske du ska skaffa den inte helt öppna versionen av vbox
<coobra> någon vaken här då
<vacum> nä
<vacum> vi är döda och äter hotellfrukost snart
<vacum> sedan lever vi
<spacebug-> coobra: nej men uppe
<spacebug-> allt är suddigt :(
<spacebug-> blurrat lixom
<coobra> vacum: lyx :D
<coobra> spacebug-:  ööö slarvat  ?
<vacum> coobra: http://awkwardfamilyphotos.com/2011/01/01/saturday-night-special-new-years-baby/
<spacebug-> nä, bara inte van att gå upp såd här tidigt
<spacebug-> ville dock försöka va med på 11-fikat med de killar jag lirar innebandy med. Snygga och snälla :O
<coobra> vacum: hahaha
<coobra> spacebug-:  :p
<coobra> vacum:  vad sker idag då
<vacum> vi skall gå runt lite på stan
<vacum> kolla på grejer
<vacum> kanske köpa saker
<vacum> sjukt nice att bo mitt i smeten för ovanligheten skull
<vacum> annars brukar jag bo långt bort hos lagomt galna människor :-)
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> ja
<coobra> vacum: trevligt att ni åker ner 3st
<vacum> japp
<coobra> vacum: slipper du bry dig om folk är hemma osv:D
<vacum> ja
<coobra> jävla getingar
<spacebug-> jag hade en humla i sovrummet i morses hehe
<Linda^> ;o
<coobra> men detta är inte normala getingar
<Linda^> bålgetingar?
<coobra> typ
<coobra> svinstora
<Linda^> fyfan
<coobra> skiter ner mig fan..
<Linda^> göm dig!
<coobra> Linda^: protect me
 * Linda^ låser in coobra i en låda :(
<Linda^> there.. i fixed it.
<coobra> mehh
<coobra> :D
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> hör den inte
<coobra> så hoppas den fög ut igen
<Linda^> eller så står den still :)
<Linda^> snart kommere... bzz
<coobra> jja
<coobra> ghha
<coobra> nojjar UR
<Linda^> men
<Linda^> :(
<Linda^> när jag gick på folkhögskola fick mina två grannar in en varsin bålgeting.. inom en vecka.
<Linda^> de bodde på samma sida om huset..
<Linda^> jag fick inte in nån gång :D
<coobra> lol
<Linda^> Dags att färga hår! Tjohej
<tobier> *gäsp*
<Haffe> Jaså du.
<HerrNoName> Kurden har lämnat stan
<HerrNoName> Humlor bruka katten lösa problemet med.
<Haffe> Jag hade en katt som brukade konfrontera problem genom att slå till dem med tassen.
<Haffe> En dag såg han en humla.
<Haffe> Efteråt hade han en tjock svullen tass.
<_sara_> anyone want a picnic in the park?
<_sara_> Jag är ensam i påsk och skulle verkligen uppskatta ett bra samtal
<Haffe> Have you tried this thing called IRC?
<Haffe> I hear it is excellent for finding friends, any time of day.
<_sara_> Haffe: yeah but they dont wanna talk face to fce
<Haffe> Oh you are on of those people.
<Haffe> Craving face to face.
<_sara_> usuyeah
<_sara_> my gf is away so few to talk to
<_sara_> none actually
<spacebug-> hehe too bad
<spacebug-> I guess we are not int the same city so..
 * coobra slaps spacebug- 
<spacebug-> whaaaaat hehe
<coobra> :p
<spacebug-> jaha, gnome3 känns lika låst som unity. Vadå vill inte folk ha kvar menyer och möjligheter att högerklicka på skrtivbord mm längre? Ska jag behöva anpassa mig eller gå över till KDE igen? Alla dessa frågor..
<kodein> DVBF
<coobra> lol
<coobra> fan
<coobra> gnome gillar jag
<Haffe> spacebug-: Börja köra xfce
<Haffe> Eller xmonad.
<coobra> :o
<spacebug-> Haffe: mmm kanske det
<coobra> spacebug-:  kör explorer.exe
<coobra> o/
<spacebug-> haha
<coobra> lätt den bästa
<spacebug-> nä men jag gillar gnome2 men 3 och även unity är ju som att va på en applegrej. Känns låst lixom
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> ska dom göra så  :(
<spacebug-> du har inte provat unity eller gnome3?
<coobra> nej
<coobra> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_ofzkedjz5MY/Sym1xmjR9jI/AAAAAAAAA3Y/ExBUSXjz7bk/easterchocbunnie1.jpg
<spacebug-> gör det
<coobra> jaha
<coobra> här komenderar man sig och har sig
<whuffor> Det finns inget "bästa wm/de". Det är väldigt individuellt
<spacebug-> provat 11.04 beta2 och för att prova gnome3 tog jag hem live-cd med fedora från gnome3.org
<coobra> :o
<whuffor> Jag kör scrotwm och är hur nöjd som helst, men många av mina kompisar skulle aldrig kunna tänka sig det.
<coobra> whuffor: :D
<maxjezy> upplever ni lagget på freenode?
<kodein> det är en upplevelse som heter duga
<dagon_> 8]
<virtuald> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/sv/wiki/Duga
<Tobbr> Glad påsk på er :)
<x_link> Tobbr: Detsamma!
<Haffe> Det här var lit espännande.
<Haffe> Steam för osx anger systemkrav som Athlon 65.
<Haffe> Athlon 64 förlåt.
<cahoot> athlon?
<tobbeat> tjena C:
<tobbeat> e ubuntu svårt att lära sig?
<cahoot> svår fråga att svara på - beror på vad du egentligen menar
<tobbeat> asså, ska ha det till min minecraft server. så jag undrar om det e lika lätt som windows xp C:
<Nafallo> tobbeat: min mamma hanterar det, och jag ar inte fullard sjalv.
<cahoot> min *gissning* är att det nog inte är lika enkelt att installera
<Nafallo> ;-)
<cahoot> din mamma kör minecraftserver?
<cahoot> cool
<Nafallo> nej. jag svarade innan jag last sa langt :-P
<tobbeat> awsome C:
<duggthe> Vaaaaaaaa... Polen har 38,079,000 invånare... Trodde de hade typ 6 miljoner. De har nästan 30 miljoner fler än Sverige...
<amelia> hehe, lite skillnad också. i sverige är vi ca 20 invånare per km2 i polen är de ungefär 120 / km2
<duggthe> Hmm...
<duggthe> Jag brukar bli förvånad över hur FÅ människor som bor i olika länder.
<duggthe> Men detta var verkligen en överraskning.
<duggthe> Estland, Lettland, Litauen, Norge, Danmark, Finland och Irland har ju jättefå.
<duggthe> Trodde att alla de var större.
<lilleman72> amelia & duggthe kolla denna http://www.sjobo.nu/cardell/homepage/links_sv_sort.invsqkm.htm
<duggthe> rm.
<duggthe> Hrm.
<larsemil>  o/
<larsemil> \o
<K350> är det inte i /etc/rc.local man ska skriva om man t.ex vill att ett perl sscript ska köras vid uppstart?
<larsemil> K350: det står väl överst i filen
<K350> larsemil: njoe..jag satte in min kod där..men det fungerar inte
<K350> larsemil: skrev bara: perl /path/to/mitt-script.pl
<K350> men scriptet startade inte
<K350> hur aktiverar jag /etc/rc.local ? Det står att jag ska sätta "execution bits" vad menas med det?
<cahoot> man menar nog filerna du vill ha körbara - chmod +x <scriptet i fråga>
<K350> ah..thc!:-)
<maxjezy> Turen går ej natt mot: 24/4
<maxjezy> betyder det att nattbussen inte går idag?
<Markslap> Mm
<maxjezy> okej, lika bra jag stannar hemma
<Markslap> :)
<maxjezy> tänkte åka och supa mig full
<maxjezy> men från det kommer ju inget godt
<maxjezy> har ni testat 1955 på mcdonalds?
<antii> ua
<antii> ja
<antii> fy fan
<maxjezy> ellerhur
<antii> spydde lika bra som polaren
<maxjezy> jävla vidrig
<maxjezy> smaka typ brunabönor
<antii> haha
<maxjezy> skitvidrig sås
<maxjezy> karameliserad jävla slibbig lök på det
<duggthe> Finns den överallt då?
<duggthe> Jag har bara en McDonald's som typ är integrerad i en matbutik.
<duggthe> Tror inte de har fullt sortiment.
<duggthe> Fattar inte varför folk köper skumma hamburgare istället för bara ostburgare.
<duggthe> 1 BigMac kostar för fan lika mycket som 4 ostburgare.
<duggthe> För att inte tala om alla specialburgare.
<duggthe> Hehe... aldrig ätit på Max eller Burger King i hela mitt liv... enbart för att det inte finns några restauranger i närheten.
<duggthe> I närheten av var som helst.
<maxjezy> duggthe: sant, men ja betalar ju aldrig för min mat på mcdonalds
<maxjezy> 1955 ska finnas hela sommaren i sortimentet
<maxjezy> och, ja, i hela världen
<maxjezy> det är en tribute burgare till första mcdonalds
<duggthe> maxjezy: Betalar aldrig? Du beställer och sticker med dem?
<maxjezy> duggthe: japp
<maxjezy> näe, jag jobbar med skiten
<maxjezy> dock inte längre anställd men ja jobbade idag lite extra
<duggthe> Ah...
<duggthe> maxjezy: Kan du ge någon insiderinformation ang. ostburgarna?
<duggthe> Är det den hemliga McDonald's-koden eller något?
<duggthe> De tycks bara kosta 10 kr p.g.a. historiska orsaker.
<duggthe> Kostade liksom 10 kr för länge sedan och har fortsatt kosta det som någon slags symbol.
<duggthe> Oavsett inflation.
<maxjezy> den kostade 12 kr förut
<duggthe> Typ som att den kostar $1 USD i Amerikatt nu som för X år sedan.
<duggthe> De växlar väl mellan 10 och 12?
<duggthe> Bara för att kunna påstå att priset är sänkt då och då?
<maxjezy> duggthe: jag tror inte det är någon sånt
<maxjezy> ingen big deal kampanjen körde ju igång
<duggthe> NÃ¥got vad?
<maxjezy> då kosta allt 10 kr
<maxjezy> jämna pengar
<duggthe> Tycker de tjatat om det i åratal.
<duggthe> Att "nu kostar den 10 kr"
<duggthe> SÃ¥ en dag kostar den 12.
<duggthe> Smyghöjd.
<maxjezy> inga konstigheter lixom
<duggthe> Så kan de sänka igen om X månader.
<maxjezy> ja tror att det kommer hålla sig i 10 kr
<maxjezy> mcdonalds gick ju förlust som 17 ett tag
<duggthe> Verkar bara vara jag som resonerar som så att man inte köper en BigMac för 40 kr när man för samma pris kan få inte mindre än FYRA ostburgare.
<maxjezy> ingen big deal verkar lönsamt
<duggthe> Ser jämt att folk beställer BigMac & Co för hutlöst pris.
<duggthe> Är jag bara ett snålfan som köper 3 ostburgare + stor vatten för 30 kr?
<maxjezy> duggthe: det är en restaurang ju
<maxjezy> du är snål
<duggthe> :(
<maxjezy> folk med pengar tänker nog inte på dom summorna
<maxjezy> att äta ute nån gång då å då
<duggthe> Kanske inte...
<maxjezy> då kan man kosta på sig big mac
<maxjezy> eller någon annan smakrikare burgare
<duggthe> Jag har aldrig i mitt liv ätit något annat än de tre vanliga.
<duggthe> Hehe.
<duggthe> Aldrig en specialare.
<duggthe> Samma sak på pizzerian... aldrig annat än vesuvio, capri eller någon till.
<duggthe> Förstår mig inte på skumma pizzor och hamburgare.
<Markslap> wtf
<Markslap> Kebabpizza ftw?
<maxjezy> ja är kebab-mannen
<maxjezy> alltid kebab
<Markslap> :D
<duggthe> Hallå? Det är ju en pizza?
<duggthe> Liksom... duger inte det?
<Markslap> ..och?
<duggthe> Det i sig borde ju vara nog.
<Markslap> Kebab är ju kött också?
<Markslap> Så vad är det för skillnad mot skinka?
<Markslap> Skinka ska man ju ha på mackor.
<Markslap> :)
<duggthe> Är du muslim?
<maxjezy> duggthe: ja tycker det låter som du gärna tar det billigaste
<duggthe> Aha...
<duggthe> Pja...
<Markslap> :D
<duggthe> Pizzor är riktigt äckligt dyra idag.
<Markslap> Hahahaha
<maxjezy> haha
<Markslap> Nej
<Markslap> Det är det inte
<duggthe> Jag minns det som igår när en pizza kostade 29 kr.
<duggthe> Nu typ 50-70.
<Markslap> Kom hit så ska du få se.
<maxjezy> Markslap: irland?
<Markslap> Mm
<maxjezy> dyyyyyrt
<duggthe> Typ år 1998 kostade en pizza 29 kr fortfarande.
<Markslap> En stor pizza (15") kostar 15-25 €.
<Markslap> duggthe: Vill du verkligen gå den vägen?
<duggthe> Vilken väg?
<Markslap> Vet du vad inflation är?
<duggthe> Ja, när någon hittar på att pengarna är mindre värda.
<Markslap> NÃ¥gon?
<duggthe> Så höjer vissa priserna.
<Markslap> Vissa?
<duggthe> Medan andra behåller samma pris.
<duggthe> McDonald's har behållt 10 kr för ostburgare sedan typ urminnes tider.
<Markslap> Det har ju inte med vad någon säger.
<Markslap> Nej.
<duggthe> Medan pizzorna är mer än dubbelt så dyra.
<Markslap> Det ksotar 12kr för en cheese burger tills för något år sen.
<Markslap> Minns du inte det?
<Markslap> En vanlig miniburgare kostade 10kr dock.
<duggthe> Jag minns som sagt att de växlat upp och ned i en herrans massa år.
<duggthe> Miniburgare? Hmm...
<Markslap> Vanlig hamburgare.
<duggthe> Menar vanlig ostburgare...
<Markslap> Ja
<Markslap> Den kostade 12kr förut.
<Markslap> Dom sänkte det till 10 för något år sen.
<duggthe> Jag vet inte om det någonsin funnits skilda priser, men du kanske har rätt.
<Markslap> Mm
<duggthe> Tanken har inte ens slagit mig att de kanske tog betalt för ostskivan.
 * realubot önskar alla i kanalen en riktigt God Jul.
<duggthe> I stort sett känner man ändå inte smaken.
<duggthe> Av ost.
<duggthe> Lite väl snålt att ta 2 kr extra för en cheddar-skiva.
<duggthe> Som de köper in i tusenpack för $0.04. :D
<Markslap> Läser du ens?
<Markslap> Det kostar 10kr numera för en cheese burger.
<arand> realubot: Vad trevligt, hörs då.
<duggthe> Men DÅ.
<duggthe> Läser DU Ens?
<duggthe> s/Ens/ens/
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Dom kanske insåg det själva?
<duggthe> Tycker att McDonald's borde börja sälja sina hamburgare i frysdisken.
<Markslap> Varför klaga på något som hände förut.
<duggthe> 100-pack ostburgare.
<Markslap> Haha, varför då?
<duggthe> 89:-.
<Markslap> SMakar ju fan.
<duggthe> Så man kan ha i frysen hemma och värma i micron.
<duggthe> Nä... gottis, ju.
<maxjezy> LOL
<Markslap> Helt okej som snabbmat, men inget jag skulle köpa för att ha hemma.
<maxjezy> nej fy fan
<duggthe> Hemma måste man ju annars tillaga egen mat.
<Markslap> Nej.
<Markslap> Vi har snabbmat redan.
<duggthe> Eller ha en flickvän.
<Markslap> Men du kanske ha missat det.
<Markslap> har*
<duggthe> Vad menar du?
<Markslap> Det finns fryst snabbmat redan.
<Markslap> I mängder.
<maxjezy> ring hem en pizza annars
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Eller det.
<duggthe> Ja, men all är äcklig. Därför jag menar att McDonald's borde sälja sina så.
<duggthe> Seriöst. Finns det någon god färdigmat?
<maxjezy> japp
<Markslap> Mm...McDonalds är bättre ja.
<duggthe> Har prövat alla.
<Markslap> Och ja, det finns det.
<Markslap> Alla?
<realubot> arand: DÃ¥?
<Markslap> Verkligen, alla?
<duggthe> Alla som finns där jag handlar.
<maxjezy> ja diggar familjen dafgårds kyckling ris och sås
 * Markslap tror att duggthe pratar en massa jävla skitsnack, värre än någon annan person här inne.
<duggthe> Usch... den där Familjen Dafgård är egentligen Smutsig Industrigårds.
<realubot> maxjezy: Va? Värre än mig?
<duggthe> Skitsnack på vilket sätt?
<realubot> maxjezy: Nä, inte du.
<maxjezy> realubot: nej inte jag :)
<realubot> Markslap: Du.
<Markslap> Du borde till att börja med läsa på om saker du argumenterar för, även om saker som avgörs personligt.
<Markslap> Och vad man kan göra om all snabbmat är äcklig är att göra mat och ha i frysen.
<Markslap> Eller börja tänka om lite.
<maxjezy> jag kom på en skitbra ide
<maxjezy> korvmedbröd
<Markslap> Det finns.
<maxjezy> som man bara slänger in i micron
<maxjezy> färdig med senap och ketchup på
<maxjezy> finns det?
<maxjezy> jag har sett färdiga korv/bröd
<Markslap> Mm
<maxjezy> men inte med ketchup o senappi
<Markslap> Finns här iaf.
<duggthe> "Du borde till att börja med läsa på om saker du argumenterar för, även om saker som avgörs personligt." <-- Va?
<Markslap> Tror jag har sett det i Sverige.
<duggthe> "Och vad man kan göra om all snabbmat är äcklig är att göra mat och ha i frysen." <-- Va?
<maxjezy> Markslap: ah
<Markslap> duggthe: Kan. Du. Svenska?
<duggthe> Man börjar undra om du kan det...
<maxjezy> alla genialiska ideer har någon tänkt ut redan
<Markslap> Eller ska jag skriva på lättläst svenska? :)
<Markslap> maxjezy: Japp. :D
<duggthe> maxjezy: Nej, för det finns inga McDonald's-brandade säckar i frysdisken.
<duggthe> Hade varit sjukt mumsigt.
<realubot> Ok, vad säger ni om det här då? En snubbe sa till mig att det inte går att installera datorprogram på hans dator för dom han leasear datorn av har spärrat det. Det måste vara en mjukvaruspärr eller?
<Markslap> duggthe: Och vad är det du inte förstår utav dom två meningarna?
<realubot> Låter skumt att dom skulle ha meckat med hårdvaran...
<Markslap> realubot: Hur hade du tänkt att det skulle vara hårdvaruspärrat? :)
<duggthe> "Göra mat och ha i frysen"...
<Markslap> Ett lås på hårddisken?
<maxjezy> duggthe: det finns ju MAX i affärn
<duggthe> Ja, det är ju lätt när man inte ens kan göra mat en gång.
<Markslap> duggthe: När man ger kritik på något så är det bra att säga vad man inte förstår.
<duggthe> Aldrig sett MAX i affären.
<maxjezy> duggthe: kolla in bland bröden
<maxjezy> hamburgarebröden
<Markslap> Max har bröd till hamburgare.
<duggthe> Men då är det bara bröden, ju?
<duggthe> Förresten har jag som sagt aldrig ätit en MAX-hamburgare.
<Markslap> Fortfarande maxbrandat.
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Dom är sjukt goda.
<duggthe> Och ärligt talat ser de inte direkt goda ut på reklamen, trots vad de säger.
<maxjezy> max är goda
<Markslap> Klår McD och BK med hästlängder.
<maxjezy> men det jobbar bara CP-barn där
<Markslap> BK tycker jag inte om alls.
<maxjezy> inget illa om CP-barn
<Markslap> Grillar är äckligast.
<Markslap> maxjezy: Ja, det har jag märkt av.
<Markslap> Helt dumma i huvudet.
<duggthe> Alltså... jag har aldrig sett en MAX eller BK i Sverige. Endast mängder av McDonald's.
<realubot> Markslap: Inte hårdvaruspärr kanske men något dom laget runt BIOS eller något.
<Markslap> Kanske smålänningar.
<maxjezy> fattar inte hur max kan göra en sån grej
<duggthe> Eller en MAX, möjligen... nära typ Huddinge.
<Markslap> realubot: Hur skulle BIOS låsa en sån grej i ett OS menar du? :)
<maxjezy> värsta jävla fail att anställa sånt folk
<Markslap> duggthe: Var fan bor du? Kiruna?
<duggthe> Stockholm.
<Markslap> Är du ute något?
<duggthe> BK känns som det kanske finns en eller ett par restauranger i innerstan... kanske?
<duggthe> Nepp.
<realubot> Markslap: Tja, inte vet jag. Jag vet att det fanns pirat-Windows som fejkade BIOS och som därigenom lurade datorn.
<Markslap> Fake-BIOS?
<Markslap> Srsly?
<Markslap> Det ligger en Max vid Centralstationen, och ett kvarter från den ligger det en Burger King.
<realubot> Att det kanske var något som startar innan operativsystemet och som kontrollerar att vissa saker inte har ändrats.
<Markslap> realubot: Huh?
<Markslap> Hur menar du?
<Markslap> Tänk till lite.
<Markslap> Burger King finns vid plattan också, ett vid Fridhemsplan och sedan en vid Götgatan.
<Markslap> Det är dom jag kommer på rak arm.
<maxjezy> burger king finns på centralen med
<realubot> Markslap: Nja, inte fejk-BIOS, men det var något som startades av BIOS innan systemet och som lurade Windows att datorn hade annan hårdvara, typ något virtuell dator som lurade Windows att datorn var något annat än den var.
<maxjezy> äter dock aldrig på BK
<Markslap> maxjezy: Mm, brevid Max.
<maxjezy> de grillar inte sina burgare
<maxjezy> de kör de i micro
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Har märkt det.
<Markslap> Och burgarna smakar fan.
<maxjezy> värmer på redan stekta burgare
<maxjezy> max hade kunnat bli bäst
<realubot> Markslap: BIOS -> virtuell dator med fejkhårdvara -> Windows
<maxjezy> synd bara de är helt efterblivna
<realubot> Markslap: Det var så första kända pirat-versionerna av Vista kom ut.
<realubot> Det kommer jag ihåg men frågan är om man spärrar vad som går att installera i Windows så?
<Markslap> Användarrättigheter.
<realubot> Eller är det en mjukvaruspärr, typ rootkit eller nåt?
<Markslap> Han har väl ett gästkonto helt enkelt.
<Markslap> Installera om Windows.
<Markslap> Simple as that.
<realubot> Markslap: Nej, så enkelt är det nog inte.
<Markslap> Jag visste att har det lite svårt, men såhär illa?
<realubot> Va?
<Markslap> Oj, förlåt.
<realubot> Markslap: Det är värre än så...
<Markslap> Hur skulle det inte vara så enkelt+
<Markslap> +*
<Markslap> Har ni testat?
<realubot> Jag har inte ens haft datorn i min hand. :S
<realubot> Jag tycker bara att det låter lite för enkelt. Det är därför jag är inne på att det är ett rootkit eller att hela systemet körs virtuellt eller inte vet jag men att det återställs hela tiden...
<realubot> Vad är det för löjlig spärr som bara går att komma runt genom att logga in som admin?
<realubot> När släpps HTC Sensation??
<Markslap> I UK är det maj.
<Markslap> Jag har mailinglista.
<realubot> 10 JUNI
<realubot> Står det på Ellos. Går det att lita på?
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Ellos <3
<realubot> http://www.ellos.se/dv/1-Elektronik-Mobiltelefoni/HTC/_/N-fb1Z1z13rp7?Nr=323898&extcmp=SE_AFF_PRIS
<Markslap> Jag tänkte köpa den i maj.
<Markslap> Om jag har tillräckligt med kapital över.
<realubot> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=868227&o=inkfrakt
<realubot> Den enda som har frön biock på pj.
<realubot> *bock
<maxjezy> skulle ni köpa HTC om operatörerna låste nätet om den blir rootad?
<maxjezy> i USA har de börjat göra det hörde jag
<realubot> Markslap: Vad är nackdelen med att köpa från UK då?
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> realubot: Det vet jag inte.
<Markslap> Att man måste flyga dit kanske? :P
<Markslap> Vet faktiskt inte, ingen enligt mig.
<realubot> Garanti osv?
<Markslap> Jag har en svensk telefon just nu.
<maxjezy> realubot: oftast kan du skaffa en garanti för svensk marknad
<maxjezy> oavsätt om du köpt produkten utomlands
<realubot> maxjezy: Va? Hur går det till?
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag vill inte betala extra för garanti?
<Markslap> Köp en i Sverige.
<maxjezy> realubot: kontakta HTC och hör med dem
<Markslap> Vilket betyder att den är lite dyrare och att man måste vänta längre.
<maxjezy> den svenska HTC dvs
<maxjezy> vi gjorde så på sony ericsson iaf
<maxjezy> vet att apple också gör så
<maxjezy> en polare köpte sin dator i kina
<maxjezy> men fick ny garanti i sverige
<realubot> maxjezy: Jaha. Kontaktade han tillverkaren då?
<realubot> i Sverige?
<realubot> Det låter konstigt.
<realubot> Är det skillnad på en serial key för Win XP Pro Svensk och en Win XP Pro Eng?
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> det är inte konstigt
<maxjezy> tillverkaren måste erbjuda garanti enligt lag
<Markslap> Tror det kan vara en skillnad.
<maxjezy> svensk lag 2 år
<realubot> Jha, ok.
<maxjezy> apple har worldwide garanti
<maxjezy> verkar som HTC är lite annorlunda dock
<maxjezy> http://www.htc.com/www/support/warranty.html
<realubot> Det är inte jag som ska köpa. Det är en tjej som ska köpa. Hon får vänta till juni.
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> verkar som HTC's garanti funkar samma
<maxjezy> om de kan fixa den så gör de det
<maxjezy> oavsätt var
<Markslap> oavsett*
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> Jo, men Sensation har inte kommit ut i UK heller?
<realubot> Hon vill ha en telefon som andra blir imponerade av och som är snygg.
<realubot> Det är kraven.
<Markslap> Nej.
<realubot> Hon tycker iFån är för ful.
<Markslap> Maj som sagt.
<Markslap> Som jag sa.
<Markslap> Tidigare.
<Markslap> Om du läser lite.
<realubot> Markslap: Det är bra att du säger det igen. Jag fattar trögt.
<Markslap> mm
<realubot> Markslap: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-OgXq4Lqyw
<realubot> Markslap: Det är inte lätt.
<realubot> Jag skrev att hon ska köpa Desire S. Vad säger ni om det?
<maxjezy> buu och bää
<maxjezy> för de pengarna får hon en bra dator istället
<maxjezy> utan android
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Jag har en Desire.
<realubot> Markslap: Mhm, Desire var ju årets telefon 2010, typ.
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Därför jag ska köpa ny i år. :)
<realubot> Och Desire S är uppföljaren. Jag har sagt till henne att vänta på Sensation men hon vill inte vänta så...
<realubot> LG Optimus X2?
<dagon_> här är mer android diskussioner här än i #swedroid
<realubot> Desire Z?
<realubot> dagon_: Det är ju ingen som snackar Linux ändå ju.
<dagon_> nä, det gör inte mig nåt
<dagon_> bara ett konstaterande
<Markslap> dagon_: Ja, tycker et.
<Markslap> Mer relaterat än Windows.
<dagon_> helt klart
<maxjezy> om man har dubbla kärnor (1ghz)
<maxjezy> blir det 2 ghz?
<maxjezy> 10,1-tums kapacitiv pekskärm
<maxjezy>  - Dubbelkärnig 1 GHz processor
<maxjezy>  - Android 3.0 (Honeycomb)
<maxjezy> motorola xoom
<maxjezy> realubot: http://www.bazula.se/HTC/HTC-Desire-S-Muted-Black.htm
<realubot> maxjezy: Det beror väl på om appsen är byggda för att köras på två kärnor osv?
<Markslap> Jag är nästan lite sugen på Samsung Galaxy II S.
<Markslap> 1.2 GHz dualcore.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det har ju tjatats en del om att programmerare inte skriver tillräckligt bra program för att utnytta kärnorna.
<maxjezy> realubot: ok, jag kommer nog aldrig äga en android dock så mig gör det samma
<Markslap> Java kan väl köra på två kärnor ändå?
<maxjezy> Markslap: http://myrenderworld.blogspot.com/
<maxjezy> kolla in min nya tattoo :)
<maxjezy> tux for life!
<Markslap> Haha
<realubot> maxjezy: Why not?
<realubot> maxjezy: ZTE Blade?
<maxjezy> realubot: jag gillar knappar på telefonen
<realubot> > 1700 kr.
<realubot> maxjezy: Aha.
<Markslap> Finns HTC med knappar.
<maxjezy> funderar på en nokia
<maxjezy> vet inte vilka modeller de har nu
<maxjezy> som är aktuella
<realubot> Nokia = Qindows Phone.
<realubot> *Windows Phone
<maxjezy> finns det inga vanliga telefoner längre?
<maxjezy> dumma phones
<realubot> maxjezy: Nej.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är smartphones som gäller nu.
<maxjezy> illa
<realubot> Vad är skillnaden mellan Desire Z och Desire S? :S
<dagon_> sony ericsson cedar
<dagon_> den är vanlig
<dagon_> realubot: utskjutbart tangentbord
<dagon_> tror jag
<realubot> Oj, stor skillnad ju. Tangentbord på Z.
<realubot> dagon_: Ja, såg det.
<maxjezy> daggen: den va snygg
<maxjezy> men varför ska dom trycka in twitter och facebook widgets
<maxjezy> palla lixom
<dagon_> popular shit
<realubot> Finns det inte keyboard till Android-lurar? Externa?
<dagon_> bluetooth finns nog
<realubot> dagon_: Mhm, tror du det fungerar smidigt då?
<dagon_> ingen aning
<dagon_> känns lite klumpigt
#ubuntu-se 2011-04-24
<realubot> Ja, det blir för klumpigt.
<realubot> Hur fungerar det att skriva en lång text på en Android-lur?
<Markslap> Det är helt okej.
<Markslap> Det är inget man föredrar dock.
<Markslap> Och inte på någon telefon.
<realubot> Nej, men det går då.
<realubot> http://android.wordpress.org/
<realubot> Testat?
<maxjezy> vad är chromium-bsu för paket?
<dagon_> ett spel
<realubot> maxjezy: Description: fast paced, arcade-style, scrolling space shooter Chromium is a top down fast paced high action scrolling space shooter. . In this game you are the captain of the cargo ship Chromium B.S.U., and responsible for delivering supplies to the troops on the front line. Your ship has a small fleet of robotic fighters which you control from the relative safety of the Chromium vessel.
<realubot> maxjezy: apt-cache search chromium-bsu
<maxjezy> jahaja
<maxjezy> trodde det va nå specialversion av chromium
<realubot> maxjezy: Ett tips bara ju.
<maxjezy> tack :)
<realubot> LG Optimus X2 verkar ju inte så dum. Den kanske är bättre än Desire S?
<realubot> Är Cerpia Arc så mycket att hänga i granen?
<realubot> *Xerpia
<realubot> Hm, vad tror ni om ett minimalt Ubuntu-system i netbookens RAM?
<realubot> Minnet är ju bara på 1GB så det måste ju vara snålt?
<realubot> Så det går undan lite även i en netbook...
<realubot> Tråkigt att alla dödde.
<realubot> :(
 * realubot gråter.
 * Linda^ räcker fram en näsduk till realubot ;o
 * realubot snyter sig i näsduken.
<realubot> Linda^: Tack, tack...
<realubot> Snällt.
<Linda^> realubot: :)
 * realubot blir glad igen.
<realubot> Linda^: ;)
<Linda^> Moget >_<
<duggthe> Jag vill ha en jävla McDonald's-automat i trapphuset.
<duggthe> Då kan man gå ut klockan 04:00 på natten och sätta in en guld-tia och få ut en ostburgare.
<duggthe> Så typ 9:00 kör de runt och fyller på/byter ut maten.
<duggthe> De skulle tjäna miljarder.
<Linda^> Hade varit något.
<duggthe> Mums-kor.
<duggthe> Jävla dödskallar.
<maxjezy> :)
<duggthe> Nu måste trösta sej lite och börja prata om fina krejen...
<spacebug-> hum
<duggthe> Vad är en buzzalo-pizza?
<duggthe> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix5J-9rtNsQ <-- hoppppppppppa fram till 0:50
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> kanske nått som passar när man dratt hem en rysk sjöman, jag vet inte =)
<duggthe> Han verkar ju fatta direkt i alla fall.
<duggthe> Som om det vore en vanlig pizza.
<duggthe> Och "ett par"? Ska han trycka i sig två pizzor själv? :P
<spacebug-> kanske va en pizza de hade
<spacebug-> han hade ju den ryska sjömannen där kanske?
<duggthe> Mja...
<spacebug-> fattade inte så mycket av det lilla klippet
<duggthe> Inte enligt storyn.
<dataviruset> jag har haft lite problem med ett nätverkskort i min ubuntu server 10.04, hämtade hem och kompilerade en drivrutin från tillverkarens hemsida. jag kör just nu kärnan 2.6.32-28, kommer jag behöva kompilera igen när jag bootar upp den senaste kärnan 2.6.32-31?
<duggthe> Inte för att vara ohjälpsam, men finns det nätverkskort nuförtiden?
<duggthe> Trodde det var inbyggt i moderkortet sedan mången år.
<dataviruset> duggthe: var tvungen att köpa till ett PCIe 1x-NIC för att mitt integrerade får paketförluster av någon anledning
<dataviruset> :p
<duggthe> Jag har fått paketförluster från Dell.
<duggthe> Kostar inte typ ett nätverkskort mer än ett moderkort idag?
<dataviruset> duggthe: ah, fast inte 33844254 va? :P
<dataviruset> duggthe: tror jag gav 149 kr för ett gigabitnätverkskort
<dataviruset> fick för övrigt svar i #ubuntu att, ja, jag behöver omkompilera eftersom modulen länkas till varje specifik kärna
<larsemil> morgonstund har guld i mun
<whuffor> Brrr
<whuffor> Finns det någon i denna arla morgonstund som kan rekommendera ett tyst nätagg? Skaffade ny datorlåda igår och 4 pinnars atx-kabeln var 1cm för kort för att passa, så nu hänger det gamla nätagget på sne utan skruvar
<whuffor> Sedan så har det gamla nätagget för få sata-kontakter, så det blir ett nytt
<Zambezi> whuffor: Corsair är tysta.
<Haffe> whuffor: Du vet att man kan köpa förläningskablar va?
<Zambezi> Haffe: Jag tänkte på det, men det hjälper dock inte för SATA.
<Haffe> Det finns 1 molex -> 2 sata att köa.
<Haffe> köpa.
<Zambezi> whuffor: Modulära kablar, tyst och sju års garanti: http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010330697.aspx
<Zambezi> Haffe: Det har jag letat efter innan.
<Zambezi> Haffe: Eller om det var tvärtom. :-)
<Haffe> Zambezi: http://www.dustin.se/pd_5010077004.aspx
<Zambezi> Haffe: Den känner jag igen så klart. Det var nog tvärtom jag tänkte på när jag inte hade SATA-diskar för att jag inte hade SATA på min gamla dator.
<Haffe> 1 molex till 2 molex?
<Zambezi> Haffe: Nu blir jag sugen på att spendera lite. Jag har CM 4-in-3, men Lian Lis tycker jag är bättre för där finns en 3-pinskontakt istället. Då tar man inte upp någon molexkontakt.
<Zambezi> Haffe: SATA -> Molex, men det behövs inte lägre.
<whuffor> Zambezi: Modulärt ser trevligt ut, men kostar mycket mer än vanliga nätagg
<whuffor> Det är ung. 400 pengar mer än icke modulärt, och för vad?
<Zambezi> whuffor: Fast du får bättre luftflöde och du har bara de kontakter inkopplade du behöver. Dessutom är kvalitet billigare i slutändan.
<Haffe> Men är det värt 400:- mer för ett HX än ett VX?
<whuffor> Jag har aldrig haft problem med luftflödet i mina burkar så det känns som lyx.
<Zambezi> whuffor: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Modular_vs_non-modular_PSU.JPG
<whuffor> Jag har ett Corsair 650TX i min andra burk och har dragit kablarna snyggt och utan att hindra luftflöde
<Zambezi> Haffe: Det avgör nog ekonomin. Jag har modulärt i min arbetsdator, men ett vanligt i en annan dator.
<whuffor> Jag funderar på denna: http://www.inet.se/artikel/6900306/fractal-design-tesla-650w-80-
<whuffor> Vet inte mycket of Fractal Design inom nätdelar iofs
<Zambezi> whuffor: Jag förstår inte varför du tittar på Inet. Det är ett jävla skitföretag.
<whuffor> Dom har en modulär variant oxo
<whuffor> Jaså?
<whuffor> Du kanske jobbar på ett annat företag? :P
<whuffor> inet är ett av många nätbutiker jag handlar ifrån beroende på pris. Har aldrig haft problem med dom
<Zambezi> whuffor: Nej. Kolla ARN:s utlåtande där Inet sålt en returnerad dator som ny som hade massor med problem. Hur upptäckte köparen det? Jo, servicetaggen var redan registrerad på annan kund!
<Zambezi> whuffor: Plus jag själv har dåliga erfarenheter av de, men jag fick tillbaka alla pengar.
<whuffor> Du resonerar ung. som dom som haft en hårddisk som gått sönder, alltså är det märket "skit". Det går inte att dra slutsatser från enskilda händelser i min mening.
<whuffor> Hur som helst. Jag letar efter ett prisvärt nätagg. Har inte lust att lägga ut pengar på "kvalitet" som jag inte har nytta av.
<Zambezi> whuffor: Så när jag får tre 1 TB-diskar (som då var största modellen) och de skickar två kloss på varandra med ett par varv bubbelplast och den tredje med lika lite bubbelplast och sen inget emballage i övrigt, så tycker du att butiken är seriös?
<whuffor> Det jag vill ha är tillräckligt med sata-ström och så tyst som möjligt
<Zambezi> whuffor: Så om nätaggregatet går sönder typ som Hiper brukar göra och förstör hårdvara så är det inte värt det? Jo jag tackar.
<whuffor> Zambezi: Jag tror du och jag ska sluta diskutera. Du har bestämda åsikter förstår jag.
<Zambezi> whuffor: Ha! Spot on.
<coobra> :D
<coobra> kaffe äger
<cahoot> Löfbergs lila mmm
 * whuffor är inne på sin tredje kopp te
<Zambezi> coobra: Philip5 skulle bli stolt över dig.
<coobra> whuffor: kyckling  :p
<whuffor> Eh? Så här dags?
<coobra> ja
<coobra> kaffe
<coobra> te ??
<coobra> mesdricka :
<coobra> :p
<whuffor> Såklart. Te är ett livselixir
<Zambezi> coobra: Min mage går bananas om jag dricker för starkt kaffe.
<whuffor> Inget fel på kaffe heller, men på morgonen gillar jag kaffe
<whuffor> Err s/kaffe/te/g
<coobra> Zambezi: det är för du forfarade känner något... drick mer oftare så går det snart bort :p
<cahoot> whuffor: bleb inte bättre
<Zambezi> coobra: Jag dricker sällan, så då blir jag verkligen pigg av det.
<coobra> whuffor: hade du drukit kaffe hade du nog formulerat dig tydligare  :p *retas*
<whuffor> Det får vi aldrig veta
<Zambezi> coobra: Idag är det fan en rutten dag. Jag ska träna för första gången på två veckor och hela uppladdningen går snett. Efter 30 minuter kom jag på att jag glömt starta ugnen, mp3-spelaren är i stort sett urladdad.
<coobra> Zambezi: ja skulle vilja klara mig utan det.. men dricker jag inte kaffe på morgonen vaknar jag inte till
<Zambezi> coobra: Jag kan inte dricka te på morgonen eftersom jag tar Duroferon.
<coobra> Zambezi: då kan den bara bli bättre ju :D en mp3spelare kan laddas
<Zambezi> coobra: Det sker nu. Jag har haft influensa i några dagar, men har sen fått bli helt symtomfri. Jag har kört bättre fysisk än någonsin, så jag blev frisk rekordsnabbt. Det är också zinks förtjänst. Fast sen var jag snorig och jag vill inte träna förkyld.
<Zambezi> coobra: Nu är jag helt redo.
<coobra> Zambezi: låte bra  :D
<Zambezi> coobra: Jag tror jag tränade krasslig i höstas och var sjuk i två månader, så det kommer inte ske igen.
<coobra> man lär sig av mostagen
<coobra> mistagen*
<Zambezi> coobra: Hur var det nu med kaffe och skriva rätt??
<whuffor> stavning är överskattat
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> ja kan inte stava hur mycke kaffe ja en dricker...
<coobra> ibland kan jag få till det men mestadels går det inte så bra :D
<Zambezi> coobra: Nu jävlar är min frukost i ugnen. Stekfläsk och korv.
<coobra> hehe nice  :D
<coobra> ja har scampicurry i kylen med ris
<coobra> men tror det blir en gröt till frulle
<Zambezi> coobra: Flygande Jabob till middag. Just nu stenfruset för jag glömde ta ut det. Idag blir det ett annorlunda träningsprogram känner jag med så här mycket elände.
<coobra> ähh
<coobra> elände kan man få bort
<Zambezi> coobra: Det var i alla fall underbart att cykla senast. Jag var tvungen att cykla till Kjell för jag hade 20% rabatt bara den dagen och jag behövde en grej därifrån. Jag hoppas träffa någon av mina tjejer på vägen. Det är tre hundar som är så fina!
<coobra> tjejer  ? hundar ? hmms
<Haffe> Jag tror att han pratar om honhundar.
<coobra> oh
<Zambezi> Haffe: Korrekt.
<Zambezi> En av de satte tassarna i mitt knä och hade huvudet intill min kind. Hon är dock väldigt speciell. En bekant känner matte, så jag har hört massa historier om den hunden.
<Zambezi> Exempelvis så hatar hunden dammsugaren och brukar söka tröst om matte dammsuger så hon satt mellan min bekants ben. Sen tycker hon inte om att sitta still så när jag pratade med "matte" så blev hon otålig och började morra, bita i kopplet och skaka på huvuvdet. :-D
<realubot> Varför finns det en Netbook Edition för 11.04 på ubuntu.com? Desktop och Netbook är väl en och samma i 11.04?
<realubot> Hur bra fungerar 11.04 Desktop-betan? Jag menar, det är ju bara dagar till release-date nu? Är den färdigbakad?
<realubot> Ashi...
<AshiTenshi> realubot?
<realubot> AshiTenshi: Jag skulle bara kolla att du var med. :)
<AshiTenshi> realubot: Jag får inte highlight på Ashi, därför märkte jag det lite sent.
<realubot> AshiTenshi: Mhm, I know. Det är därför det var ett bra test.
<realubot> Men du sitter inte och sover i kanalen. Du var med på noterna iaf.
<AshiTenshi> realubot: Vadå "I know"? Det kan du omöjligt veta.
<zinned> hi. can i install ubuntu 10.10 server on flash drive 256mb
<zinned> or whats the minimum space
<zinned> kan man installera ubuntu på en 256mb flash hd
<zinned> eller vad kräver ubuntu?
<cahoot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<cahoot> ser inte att att räcka
<zinned> det räcker inte då
<zinned> vad behöver man?
<cahoot> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/minimum-hardware-reqts.html
<cahoot> några år gammal men modernare versioner lär inte behöva mindre resurs
<cahoot> http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Minimal_Linux_distros
<realubot> AshiTenshi: Standard är att man inte ser om någon inte skriver hela nicket.
<AshiTenshi> realubot: Jag kan ju ha lagt till det som highlight.
<realubot> AshiTenshi: Nej, det har du inte.
<realubot> AshiTenshi: Du arbetar inte så.
<AshiTenshi> realubot: Nej, uppenbarligen inte, men jag sa att jag KAN det.
<AshiTenshi> realubot: Sluta tro att du vet hur jag är, mkay? :)
<realubot> AshiTenshi: I know you.
<AshiTenshi> Nope.
<realubot> AshiTenshi: Varför inte då?
<AshiTenshi> ..... För att du inte gör det?
<realubot> AshiTenshi: Ja, ja, calm down.
<AshiTenshi> ...
<realubot> Lackade hon ur? :S
 * realubot gråter.
 * dagon_ klapar realubot 
 * realubot viftar på svansen.
<Linda^> realubot: gördu inget annat än att gråta? :o
<realubot> Linda^: Folk är så taskiga mot mig så det går inte att låta bli...
<Linda^> realubot: Omeh, jag som gav dig näsduk inatt.. O SÅ BARA DRAR DU :(
<bbbless> Stackars bot...
<spacebug-> ok med avant så är jag lite mindre missnöjd med 11.04 men fortfarande finns det störande momentet (i både unity och gnome3) att tex en screenlet (och alla andra program verkar det som) får det lilla handtaget nere i högra hörnet. Ser inte snyggt ut på tex en klocka i screenlet. Jag antar att det kanske inte har nått med unity/gnome3 att göra utan är något tillägg i tex compiz och då borde gå att avaktivera?
<lilleman72> vad e det för skillnad mellan 10.10 & 11.04??
<Zambezi> lilleman72: Fler försämringar? Wayland är exempelvis med även om Xorg fortfarande används som standard. Dock kan Wayland ersätta Xorg vid 11.10.
<Zambezi> lilleman72: Unity blir också standard precis som deras egen fork av OpenOffice.
<lilleman72> Zambezi så det är ingen mening att uppgradera då?
<Zambezi> lilleman72: Nej, det tycker jag inte.
<lilleman72> k
<Zambezi> lilleman72: Lucid är väl rätt populärt här fortfarande?
<lilleman72> vet inte riktigt vad du pratar om :P
<Zambezi> lilleman72: Lucid = 10.04.
<Zambezi> lilleman72: Senaste LTS.
<lilleman72> ok ja det e den jag har
<Zambezi> lilleman72: Fungerar det bra och är du nöjd?
<lilleman72> Zambezi jo jag e nöjd eftersom den bara står & tuggar web & hlds :P
<Zambezi> lilleman72: Pilla inte på det då.
<lilleman72> plus att jag har den till att övervaka min dotters dator
<lilleman72> nej fan
<Zambezi> lilleman72: Hur gammal är din dotter?
<lilleman72> 14
<Zambezi> lilleman72: Jobbigt! Blir du rädd av vad du snokar i?
<lilleman72> ibland..
<lilleman72> men det är för att vi _måste_ ha koll på vad hon gör
<lilleman72> vem hon pratar med
<Zambezi> lilleman72: Hon jag förlorade oskulden med blev av med sin när hon var 11 år. Det är nojjigt!
<lilleman72> det e sjukt
<lilleman72> 11 år
<lilleman72> den som stoppade in XXXen i henne borde xxxhuggas
<Zambezi> lilleman72: Man kan ju ifrågasätta lämpligtheten ändå i att snoka så. Det är ett hyffsat intrång, värre än FRA. ;-)
<lilleman72> det är inte normalt
<lilleman72> nej
<Zambezi> lilleman72: Han var 15 år själv.
<lilleman72> inte med tanke på vad det är för tex bilder hon laddar upp
<lilleman72> men 11 år?????
<lilleman72> sjuk han
<lilleman72> skjut*
<TheG0blin>  Jag kör ipcop med prxy och filter för att ungarna inte ska få upp en massa porr av mistag.
<Zambezi> lilleman72: Hon var lite speciell. I mellanstadieklassen tog hon typ fyra oskulder i samma klass.
<TheG0blin> Det tycker jag räcker bra.
<lilleman72> lika mkt fel i skallen på henne
<Zambezi> TheG0blin: Det är däremot bra, t.ex. att blockera adresser med felstavningar som de besöker och sen får upp andra. Dock ballade det ur totalt för mig när jag försökte med Squid.
<TheG0blin> Zambezi: Ja det fungerar kanon tycker jag.
<Zambezi> TheG0blin: Det kan bero på att jag körde in mer än en lista och så blev det galet. Mitt mål var ju främst att blocka tracking cookies etc. som t.ex. en kompis inte har skydd för på sin laptop.
<dataviruset> modprobe, det laddar väl moduler i kärnan? lsmod listar laddade moduler i kärnan? varför hittar inte min maskin via_velocity som modul när jag skriver modprobe via_velocity? :o
<cahoot> finns inte? fel namn?
<dataviruset> "not found"
<dataviruset> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598300/
<cahoot> find  /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -iname via*
<dataviruset> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598301/
<cahoot> någon har meckat?  via-velocity.ko.backup
<cahoot> vad har du gjort? byggt en egen module som inte installerats?
<dataviruset> ja, oj, glömde nämna det. då tog den bort via_velocity då :o
<cahoot> döpt om
<cahoot>  via-velocity.ko.backup
<dataviruset> kan man ladda av via_velocity utan att reboota?
<cahoot> modprobe -r
<cahoot> har du byggt en egen modul?
<dataviruset> japp, velocityget.ko
<dataviruset> eller .o kanske det var
<cahoot> men inte installerat den korrekt
<dataviruset> nej, den är inte laddad ännu. i instruktionerna vill de att jag ska starta om, men jag tänkte om det kanske fanns något sätt att ladda den utan att starta om :p
<dataviruset> men via_velocity är ju laddad, kan man inte ladda av den och ladda in min egenkompilerade modul?
<cahoot> modprobe -r via-velocity;modprobe velocityget?
<dataviruset> det där första testade jag innan, det blir not found igen :/
<cahoot> (om jag nu förstod vad du menar)
<cahoot> vilket testade?
<cahoot> du
<dataviruset> ja, det tror jag att du gjorde, men det fungerade inte - sudo modprobe -r via-velocity
<cahoot> är den laddad enl lsmod?
<cahoot> lsmod|grep veloc
<dataviruset> japp, via_velocity är laddad där. och den använder crc_ccitt
<cahoot> modprobe -r via-velocity ger error?
<dataviruset> japp, det blir not found
<dataviruset> det kan inte vara så att den ballar ur eftersom filen inte finns längre?
<cahoot> tror inte det men du kan ju alltid prova att rätta till namnet
<amelia> *gäsp*
<dataviruset> cahoot: funkade inte. skumt. kanske rebootdags :p
<dataviruset> amelia: hej :D
<amelia> hej dataviruset
<dataviruset> :)
<johanbr> dataviruset: notera skillnad pa via-velocity och via_velocity
<dataviruset> johanbr: japp, jag testade båda
<kosmick> Hej, jag vill ladda ner GCC och dess beroenden till en specifik katalog som tar fil, hur gör man?
<arand> kosmick: apt-get source gcc läs control-filen, dessutom får man räkna in build-essential och hela kedjan där antar jag..
<arand> Skirv ner >> gcc_depends; for i in gcc_depends; do apt-get source $i; done
<kosmick> Tack arand, ska prova med det :D
<arand> Jag antar att det finns någon flagga för att inte inkludera debian/*
<peppis> connect irc.quakenet.org
<kodein> nej
<peppis> hej
<Falcon|> ej
 * spacebug- hittade "Cairo Dock" och blev genast glad :)
<coobra> http://www.blogdehumor.com/wp-content/2011/01/phoneballs.jpg
<coobra> lol
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, cario dock har fått uppdatering om jag inte minns fel.
<spacebug-> Kurdistan: mycket möjligt, det va nog så jag hittade det. Letade efter nått helt annat och kom över sidan webupd8.org
<spacebug-> med hjälp av cairo dock så börjar jag gilla unity lite mer ;)
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, kommer nog bli toppen när väl den blir stabil.
<Kurdistan> gnome shell har funnits i ca 2 år
<Kurdistan> så natty har gjort bra jobb med unity
<Kurdistan> dock kommer jag nog vänta 1 månad innan jag installerar natty
<coobra> :D
<Kurdistan> :) börjar bli feg
<Kurdistan> samtidigt så rullar maverick som tåget. utan större huvudvärk.
<spacebug-> Kurdistan: jo jag älskar 10.10, samtidigt som jag tänker "om detta är framtiden, lika bra att vänja sig"
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, ju, helt rätt tänkt, men jag har faktiskt inga behov att direkt gå över när den klassas som stabil.
<Kurdistan> även om en installation av natty precis som tidigare utgåvår kommer gå fort
<spacebug-> 10.10 supports ju iofs till 12.04 va? Som kommer vara en LTS?
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, 10.10 kommer ha 18 månaders support.
<spacebug-> mmm, ett år kvar då
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, det stämmer, nästa lts bör vara 12.04
<Kurdistan> tills dess lär unity bli helt klar.
<Kurdistan> däremot orkar jag nog inte vänta så länge. :P
<spacebug-> hehe
<Kurdistan> kanalen är ovanligt lugn idag. .)
<x_link> Bara för jag inte har varit här
<Kurdistan> x_link, kanske det. :P
<spacebug-> ;)
<x_link> =)
<spacebug-> äru en liten buspojke x_link ?
<arand> Ska bli intressant om adoptionen av unity går över till andra distros också...
<dagon_> jag väntar med spänning på en viss dans om en halvtimme
<spacebug-> dans?
<dagon_> du märker :P
<spacebug-> ^^
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<Kurdistan> dagon_, vad görs vännen?
<Kurdistan> det var ett tag sedan.
<dagon_> just nu sitter jag och tjattrar lite med gamla polare och spelar poker :P
<arand> Om jag skulle våga mig på en gissning kommer det bli unity/kde/G3 jämfört med dagesn G/K
<Kurdistan> dagon_, usch säger jag till poker. :P
<dagon_> hoppas att standard blir att välja vid installation
<spacebug-> arand: jag har bara provat unity och gnome3 lite snabbt men vad är skillnaden egentligen? Tycker de är väldigt lika
<dagon_> Kurdistan: poker är livet :P
<coobra> haha
<arand> spacebug-: Det är sant, men samtidigt till underliggande komponenter gansk olika, så på så sätt känns det som det är troligt att båda kommer att hållas isär ändå..
<Kurdistan> dagon_, om man vill bli hemlös kanske. :P
<dagon_> spelar med låtsaspengar nu
<dagon_> pokerth
<dagon_> native klient, finns i repot :)
<Kurdistan> dagon_, jaha. sådant går nog hem hos mig. :P
<spacebug-> arand: ok
<arand> Det är visserligen lite komiskt att canonical dissade gnome-shell, drog, och gjorde sitt eget, som nu i slutändan är väldigt lika vad gäller användningssättet ändå.. Men såklart baserat på helt andra komponenter, således inkompatibelt och duplicering av arbete till det yttersta...
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> vad jag läst va det att de ville gå en annan väg.. och så ser jag som användare resultatet och fattar inte va dom menade ;)
<spacebug-> men det är väl som du säger.. underliggande saker
<spacebug-> sitter i shorts och tshirt och svettas.. lite roligt men ändå jobbigt
 * spacebug- är nog aldrig nöjd med vädret hehe
<arand> Men samtidigt kan man ju argumentera att compiz är en bättre bas än att nyskapa mutter, men där har jag ingen som helst koll egentligen... Man kan gissa att det i början kommer att vara mycket enklare att hacka in compiz-mojs i Unity, medans att modda shell kommer atta ta ett tag innan folk glivit vana vid koden..
<Kurdistan> arand, ubuntu gör rätt då man även kommer gå över till qt i större grad.
<Kurdistan> sedan har finns även wayland men det lär dröja ett bra tag
<Kurdistan> sedan lär det nya filsystemet bli stabil nog till lts
<spacebug-> nytt filsystem?
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, btrfs.
<arand> Mjo, jag personligen är inkompatible med KDE, så allt snack om qt/K har jag svårt att hålla med om :þ
<arand> btrfs default i 12.04? Det är en jäkligt bra vadslagning där...
<spacebug-> Kurdistan: snabbare? som xfs?
<Kurdistan> arand, smaken är som baken. bra att ubuntu vågar sticka ut hakan och inte blir en gnome dist i mängden.
 * spacebug- körde KDE i ca 10 år med slackware men det blev ju gnome när jag bytte till ubuntu för ett år sen
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, just nu är den nog inte snabbare, men lär bli om den någonsin blir första valet för ubuntu. dessutom har den fler finesser.
<spacebug-> ok
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, du var en gammal linux räv. själv har jag använt ubuntu (linux) i strax över ett år.
<arand> Kan så vara, det känns som om unity passar ubuntu dock, väldigt simpelt för nybörjare, använder compiz så man kan få wobbly windows för "power-users", har i princip sin userbase täckt :D :þ
<spacebug-> med betoning på gammal hehe. ..30 år ..livet är slut haha.. nä men jag är bekväm idag. Orkar inte kompilera å ha mig.. så smidigt med paket och dependencies
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, förstår dig. menar att du kört linux länge, inte att du är gammal till åren. linux själv är ju 20 år.
<Kurdistan> så du har varit med ett bra tag.
<spacebug-> hehe
<Kurdistan> arand, jag tror ändå att både gnome 3 och gnome shell kommer vara bra.
<arand> Självklart, personlige är det det jag siktar att byta till framöver.
<Kurdistan> arand, valet är ditt. det är styrkan med linux.
<arand> Antingen genom Debian unstable eller testing, för till fället kör jag en fedora på sidan för att testa.. =)
<Kurdistan> arand, hur går det med fedora 15?
<spacebug-> det va med fedora-live-ison från gnome3.org jag provade just gnome3
<arand> Egentligen inte petat i det speciell mycket mer än att konstatera att gnome3 är bättre än gnome2 för tillfället, och att rpm/yum fortfarande suger.
<Kurdistan> arand, hehe okej. har ingen åsikt om gnome3, men jag tror 11.10 lär gå över mer till gnome3.
<spacebug-> hehe
<arand> Visserligen börjar rpm komma till punkten då mitt hat har mer att göra med ovan än något speciellt fel i rpm  :)
<arand> Kurdistan: Jo, inte shell dock troligtvis.
<Kurdistan> arand, exakt.
<Kurdistan> för gnome classic kommer längre inte vara fallback efter natty
<Kurdistan> fallback kommer vara unity 2
<Kurdistan> *2d
<arand> Är i alla fall planen..
<Kurdistan> det är bra att gnome classic är fallback just nu för natty
<Kurdistan> då hinner unity 2d bli stabil
<arand> Om det blir stabilt och klart tills dess återstrår att se.
<Kurdistan> arand, det tror jag allt. 6 månader tester lär ge resultat.
<arand> Har försökt att köra 2d I kvm, horribelt hittils, men det är ju också extremt tunnt om grafikresuraser där..
<Kurdistan> vem trodde den så hårt sågade unity i natty skulle hinna bli så bra?
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Kurdistan> x_link, haha
<arand> Kurdistan: Om den är bra går åsikterna isär ;)
<Kurdistan> arand, jag tror man måste ge den ärlig chans när den mognar.
<arand> Men det är definitivt ingen uppenbrat fel med det
<x_link> =)
<Kurdistan> för vill linux skrivbord ha framtid måste man antingen gå unity/gnome shell vägen
<Kurdistan> synnerligen när persondatorer inte är lika poppis längre
<Kurdistan> med allt vad smartphone och paddor innebär
<Kurdistan> dessutom lär unity/gnome shell utseende mässigt som de locka till sig mer icke-linux användare
<Kurdistan> själv är jag väldigt nyfiken på se hur linux mint kommer göra med gnome3 och zorin os.
<arand> Kör Zorin gnome?
<stirner> x_link gammle r?v =)
<stirner> det var langesen =)
<Kurdistan> arand, yes. ett grymt trevligt nybörjar dist baserad på underbara ubuntu.
<Kurdistan> väldigt bra om man vill få över windows användare
<arand> Kurdistan: Jo, det satt ju ut för att kopiera windows till stora delar, roligaste är väl att det är två grabbar runt 14-15 som är huvudutvecklarna :)
<Kurdistan> arand, är dem så unga? hehe vilka skitungar, men de har gjort ett bra bygge.
<Kurdistan> testade den på usb.
<Kurdistan> väldigt impad
<Kurdistan> bättre än linuxmint faktiskt
<spacebug-> stirner !
<x_link> stirner: Hehe ja, läget?
<arand> Kurdistan: http://www.lczajkowski.com/tag/zorin-os/ Har inte riktigt koll på vad skolåren motsvarar för ålder...
<arand> Ah, någonstans ~13-17 verkar det bli, men ändå...
<Kurdistan> arand, haha, dem är klockrena. viva linux och ubuntu!
<Kurdistan> arand, testa på usb och du kommer bli impad.
<Kurdistan> till skillnad från linux mint som försöker dölja sin ubuntu sammankoppling så gör inte dessa det
<arand> Vad gäller mint skulle jag gissa på att de kommer hänga kvar vid gnome2 ett bra tag, gå över till debian-bas (de har inte helt gjort det än va?), och hoppa kanske när gnome3 går in i D-testing eller så...
<Kurdistan> arand, mycket möjligt att dem helt kommer satsa på lmde.
<arand> Verkligen?
<arand> Det skulle jag inte gissa. Då deras gnome-variant verkar vara den avsevärt populärare?
<Kurdistan> arand, ingen aning det var bara en gissning.
<Kurdistan> sedan är nog inte lmde mogen att ta ann vanliga linuxmint standard ännu.
<Kurdistan> då den inte är lika användarvänlig
<amelia> *gäsp*
<spacebug-> amelia är ofta trött?
<amelia> spacebug-: njä..
<amelia> vanligast vid den här tiden och på morgonen..
<Kurdistan> nu måste jag lägga mig kära pingviner
<Kurdistan> simma lungt
<spacebug-> ;)
<stirner> spacebug !
<stirner> x_link jofan sitter kvar har framfor skarmarna annu =)
<stirner> sj?
<stirner> spacebug !
<spacebug-> tjena!
<spacebug-> läget?
<stirner> spacebug: joda sitter och fingrar pa tangentbordet i vanlig ordning
<stirner> haller pa med den attans deklarationen =(
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> den lämnade jag in efter 5 min redigerande (resor) hehe
<stirner> sj?
 * stirner np The JuiceMedia - Cablegate *
<spacebug-> jo tack det är bra
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-16
<einand> http://i.imgur.com/nEqda.png
<einand> lol
<K350> börjar bli missnöjd med kubntu
<K350> kmenyn strular ofta
<K350> problem med rullgardins termianler
<K350> effekterna fungerar  halvtaskigt eller inte alls
<K350> startar segt
<K350> man w3m
<K350> realubot: Du har kanske redan testat finch som CLI alternativ tilpidgin. Den tror jag t.om kommer med pidgin
<K350> realubot: finch ska det va
<K350> realubot: ultimat CLI distro - inc
<haffe> Morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgon!
<antii> haffe: :)
<antii> somnade på tangentbordet?
 * haffe somnar på antii!
<haffe> Och där dog allt.
<phnom> Morrn
<haffe> Morgon.
<realubot> Good morning ubuntusar!
<kodein> realubot: vem svänger med svansen i barfotadansen?
<realubot> kodein: Vad är det för irrelevant fråga?
<kodein> det var tyvärr fel svar.
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Jag vet inte.
<kodein> det är ju mumin
<haffe> Vad falls?
<haffe> Snö?
<kodein> här rängnar det
<haffe> Har du någon koll på hur det ser ut med NUCCC 2012? Vad kan jag se fram emot?
<kodein> jag vet ingenting
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Så fint det här.
<haffe> Jag har två stycken skärmar av likadan modell.
<haffe> Det syns verkligen hur mycket ljusstarkare den ena är än den andra.
<Osian> Godmorgon
<Osian> Tänkte kolla min säkerhet till nätet hur gör man de ??
<kodein> tja, det beror nog mycket på vad du väger in i det uttrycket
<Osian> Jag vill vet hur lätt det är ex för någon att komma in i min dator
<Osian> eller mitt nätverk
<Osian> Finns det på något sätt man kan göra de ??
<Osian> If not, then i just hacked my network if you can!
<Osian> Tja :)
<kodein> O_o
<phnom> Fullständigt rimligt.
<haffe> Tre frontallobslobotomier?
<phnom> Fyra, och nu drömmer jag inte ens längre :(
<haffe> Jag måste förövrigt ha slagit någon form av världsrekord.
<haffe> Jag anklagas för att ha skrikit och härjat på en plats jag som närmast varit 1800 meter ifrån.
<haffe> Jag måste ha en otroligt hög röst.
<larsemil> kodein: MUMIN!
<larsemil> kodein: jaha det hade ni skrivit redan ja
<realubot> haffe: Har du återställt båda skärmarna till fabriksinställningarna då?
<realubot> Ni har glömt att ta bort bannen på itmannen.
<realubot> Han skrive ri pm att han inte kan skriva här.
<realubot> Op? NÃ¥gon?
<kodein> whine whine whine whine
<arand_> Var bannen satt på någon specific tid då?
<larsemil> äh släpp in honom, om han sköter sig är ju allt bra nu
<phnom> Förstår inte varför vi vill ha personer som, i kanalen, proklamerar att de vill utrota alla bögar. Oavsett om de börjar sköta sig sen eller inte.
<kodein> jag har inte heller något personligt behov av att behöva se hans dumheter i skrift
<larsemil> jag har inga problem i att folk har åsikter, oavsett ur idiotiska de är.
<larsemil> men när de slänger det i ansiktet på folk så blir det ju skillnad
<larsemil> vi har visat att det inte var okej
<larsemil> upp till den bannade personen att visa att den förstått reglerna här
<larsemil> sen kan man tycka vad man vill om personer, men ser ändå en poäng i viss rättvisa
<haffe> kodein: Det finns ju faktiskt /ignore
<haffe> Sedan jag upptäckte /ignore har mitt liv blivit mycket lättare.
<kodein> haffe: javisst, jag har flera stycken på ignore. det motsäger dock inte mitt påstående.
<haffe> Nej.
<haffe> NÃ¥ja.
<haffe> Jag ska väl mest vara glad att jag inte behöver förestå den här kanalen.
<phnom> Jag använder /filter, så kan man snabbt visa dumheterna om man har tråkigt någon gång.
<kodein> när jag har tråkigt brukar jag titta på bilder av kattungar
<haffe> Har du någon speciell sorts favoritkattunge?
<kodein> ragdolls, kanske
<haffe> Aha.
<haffe> Jag funderar på en ny tjänst.
<haffe> Världens mest meningslösa maskin.
<haffe> Folk får publicera ritningar på de mest meningslösa fungerande maskinerna.
<haffe> http://i.imgur.com/9TVGt.jpg
<kodein> scottish fold är rätt söta också
<phnom> Mh, folding. /me sätter igång kattungevikningen på servern.
<defektz> goddag
<defektz> tror det blir xbmc-läge en stund.
 * haffe viker lite katter till bonsaier.
<larsemil> Nej nu hämta barn på dagis!
<Krawlezt> realubot: Har mitt nya moderkort nu :)
<Krawlezt> Blev ett annat denna gång, har förövrigt inskaffat kylpasta också.
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: fick du byta det gamla eller fick du köpa nytt?
<K350> qemu eller virtualbox?
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Fick byta, mot ett bättre! :)
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: när det gäller kylpasta.. det ska va LITE LITE.. ska egentligen bara fylla ut eventuella ojämnheter i metallen som knappt ögat kan se. Ska absolut inte va kletigt!
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: ok
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Fick råd av webhallen att använda bomull/tops för att få bort den gamla kylpastan.
<Krawlezt> Stämmer
<Krawlezt> ?
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: tja det går väl.. gärna ihop med SPECIELL vätska för att ta bort den
<spacebug-> en droppe på papper eller bomulsstuss och sen ta bort. Kolla den här ang kylpasta oxå http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/2-kylning-och-overklockning-av-processorer/578082-faq-kylpasta/
<spacebug-> står även där om att ta bort
<haffe> Brukar fungera med tsprit och bomullstuss.
<Krawlezt> FÃ¥r se hur det blir
<Krawlezt> Blir troligen tops bara för att jag är så lat
<spacebug-> gör det bra Krawlezt !
<Krawlezt> Mhm
<Krawlezt> Vill du se viilket moderkort det blev spacebug-?
<Krawlezt> Det får du ändå: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/150985-asus_p8z77-v_lx-atx-z77
<spacebug-> ok blir säkert bra
<kodein> peace is impossible no matter what it seems
<haffe> There is always someone killing someone.
<Krawlezt> Nej
<CasperN> ta bort kylpasta? är standardfläktarna monterade när man köper ny cpu idag?
<CasperN> det är väl inget man ska behöva ta bort?
<spacebug-> CasperN: Det va väl så att Krawlezt hade fått nya datordelar, monterade, fuckade sitt moderkort och nu har ett nytt.. med detta har han ju monterat och demonteratar CPU:n/fläkten redan och då behövs det ju sättas på ny pasta
<Krawlezt> Dont drink and build, tips från coachen
<Krawlezt> Jag har jätta många fl
<Krawlezt> flä
<Krawlezt> fläktar
<Krawlezt> Jävla tangentbord!
<defektz> m
<defektz> oj
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: lääääääs verkligen manualen nu, ok!? ;)
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Okej :(
<Krawlezt> Så sa realubot  också, ska riva sönder manuellen det första jag gör bara för det.
<Krawlezt> Nej, ska faktiskt göra efter manuellen..
<Krawlezt> Ska dock bygga imorgon då jag har dygnat inatt och är extremt trött idag.
<salmiak> man ska inte dricka samtidigt som man bygger? aha.. ska tänka på det nästa gång jag kör minecraft. inte dricka speed potions när jag ska bygga hus. check.
<defektz> ls
<defektz> meeh
<Krawlezt> salmiak: Exakt! Någon förstår mig..
<phnom> defektz: går bra idag? :P
<CasperN> lul whut, paja du ett moderkort det första du gjorde?
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: låter som en bra idé. Kan du ha även ha med dig nån mer erfaren byggare så är det ännu bättre
<defektz> phnom: mjaaa
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Lite, kopplade nätagget i moderkortet.
<Krawlezt> Blev en lite blixt, dock kopplade jag vad jag trodde var rätt.
<Krawlezt> Ska röra mig hem nu
<Krawlezt> Hejj!
<CasperN> 2 månaders tjatande och du pajar datorn det första du gör
<phnom> Mitt moderkort på laptopen började blixtra en gång, var en ytmonterad resistor som hade lossnat lite
<defektz> http://ompldr.org/vZGU5ag/2012-04-16-180108_1366x768_scrot.png
<defektz> :)
<defektz> pimpar
<CasperN> snyggt
<CasperN> vilket typsnitt?
<phnom> What? En till archare, med samma namn dessutom
<phnom> Har jag delat på mig?
<phnom> Iofs använder du fel fönsterhanterare
<haffe> Celldelning?
<defektz> phnom: hah heter du oxå simon?
<defektz> spacebug-: det e jag oat.
<defektz> om jag inte sagt det innan
<phnom> Indeed I do.
<defektz> coolt :)
<phnom> Du har glipor mellan dina tilade fönster, fattar du hur många pixlar du slösar?
<defektz> jag vet ! :)
<defektz> det är några..
<CasperN> bash...
<defektz> ska ut o röka lite
<CasperN> zsh ftw
<phnom> Inget fel på bash
<phnom> Beror iofs på hur man har konfat det...
<kodein> hej har ubuntu regionskodning.
<phnom> lolwtf?
<kodein> :)
<phnom> kodein: Ja, vi ligger i region 5 ;)
<haffe> En viktigare fråga.
<haffe> Har ubuntu religionskodning?
<defektz> phnom: vad använder du för wm då?
<speedxcore> är det i dagsläget någon poäng att köpa en hårdvaru-router? Eller är det bättre att bara köra atom-kort, alternativt en virtuellmaskin i befintlig hemma server sen lite ethernetkort.
<speedxcore> betänk även strömförbrukning osv i era svar =)
<defektz> kanske en raspberry pi ? :)
<speedxcore> defektz: kan den ens ha flera nic? är den ens snabbare än en vanlig sunkig wrt54gl?
<defektz> speedxcore: jag vetifan faktiskt. den har ju usb stöd så det kanske går att göra nåt där ifall det kniper
<defektz> eller fattade jag fel?
<defektz> :)
<defektz> archlinux ska fungera på den så mkt vet jag.
<defektz> http://www.raspberrypi.org/faqs
<swecarp> itmannen,  har du full tillgång nu har bannen släpt
<CasperN> swecarp: han är fortfarande bannad
<swecarp> ok skulle inte bannen släppa idagarna
<CasperN>  /mode #ubuntu-se +b
<defektz> test
<K350> Går det att upgradera kubuntu 12.04 mot den nya officiealla versionen utan att installera om från scratch?
<haffe> ?
<realubot> Barre: Du har glömt att lyfta itmannens ban. Du sa att han var välkommen tillbaka den 15:e april.
<kodein> K350: ja, det bör gå
<kodein> man får väl ändra sig
<kodein> K350: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades nåt i den här stilen
<kodein> har iofs för mig att man brukar kunna trycka på en knapp i uppdateringshanteraren också, bara
 * realubot funderar på hur laglig Googles preview är.
<realubot> Content theft.
<realubot> ?
<K350> kodein: Tack för länken !:-)
<realubot> K350: En CLI-dist hade varit något. Där så många program som möjligt är ersatta med ncurses-varianter o.s.v.
<swecarp> Philip5,  välkommen
<realubot> K350: Ok, gick det bra med reklamationen?
<realubot> K350: Äsch. Det var till Krawletz.
<Philip5> swecarp: tack
<swecarp> varsågod
<Philip5> swecarp: läget?
<swecarp> Philip5,  nu är det en som blir lycklig
<swecarp> bara bra har börjat förbereda för final
<Philip5> 12.04 final?
<swecarp> japp
<Philip5> har knappt koll på när det är
<antii> :)
<antii> hata att gnome 2 inte körs längre :(.
<antii> Xubuntu får det bli.
<swecarp> 26 aprill
<realubot> Philip5: itmannen är fortfarande muted.
<Philip5> aha
<swecarp> antii,  varför inte kubuntu
<antii> gillar inte kde :P
 * antii gömmer sig från Philip5 
<swecarp> ok
<K350> realubot: lol - np, Jag gör alltied tab tabbar själv :-)
<K350> realubot: Jag hittade förresten en CLI dedikerad Linux. INC )INC is Not X)
<K350> Funderar på om man kan installera mint på ubuntu via deras föråd...
<realubot> Philip5: Det sitter väl spärrar på fler av hans users eller ip?
<realubot> Philip5: Jag tror att han har ett annat username.
<Philip5> tog bort bans
<realubot> K350: Länk till disten?
<K350> realubot: http://inx.maincontent.net/
<realubot> K350: Tackar.
<K350> realubot: Det finns nu ett program att bygga din egen ubuntu distro från valfri ISO. tex en mini install. Bra att göra en CLI distro med kanske
<realubot> K350: Mm.
<realubot> K350: Du har inte testat IXN?
<realubot> *INX
<itmannen> Hej alla. Bara ett test
<itmannen> Aha. Ban är borta :)
<Philip5> itmannen: najs :)
<itmannen> Tack
<swecarp> wb itmannen
<swecarp> nu tackar jag för mig i kväll
<itmannen> swecarp<  Vi hörs carpen
<itmannen> Undrar varför min cairo-dock blir tokig efter varje update i 12.04
<phnom> Do you feed it crazy-pills?
<K350> realubot: Nä, har inte testat INX - än. Försöker komma underfund med vad det är för distro jag vill ha och hur jag ska förverkliga det..är rätt velig hit o dit...suck
<phnom> K350: Vad söker du för features?
<itmannen>  Nu blir det film på TV
<itmannen> Men jag lär somna i vanlig ordning
<K350> realubot: Något snabbt & avskalad - kanske LXDE - men samtidigt vill jag gärna ha en deskto med ögongodis. Lite svårt att få det att gå ihop
<K350> realubot: kanske en minimal dist med LXDE och cinnemon desktop uhm..?
<realubot> K350: Ja. Det är samma här.
<realubot> K350: Dock så drar inte LXDE så mycket mindre resurser än Gnome.
<realubot> Du vinner inte mycket på LXDE. Den storsta vinsten ligger nog i applikationerna. Chromium istället för Firefox o.s.v.
<K350> realubot: hm, jo det har du nog rätt i
<K350> realubot: vad har du för förslag?
<Barre> så.. äntligen en bra, stabil uppkoppling..
<K350> Barre: Grattis:-)
<Barre> tackar.. får lite abstinens när man inte kan koppla upp sig ordentligt
<HeMan> Barre: har du tryckt in ssl-cert i din ldap-server?
<Barre> HeMan: nope, jag har inte gjort något med min ldap annat än installerat den
<HeMan> Barre: ok
<HeMan> Barre: jag försöker mig på en krb-databas i ldap
<Barre> nu. dags för lunch,
<salmiak> itmannen: vad är det för film?
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> tackar
<swecarp> Philip5,  laddar du inför nästa match i hockeyn
<swecarp> Philip5,  minhjälp funkade
<Philip5> laddar och laddar. den blir nog underhållande men det är ju inte "mitt lag" som är i final
<madbear> jag kan visa nåt som laddar och laddar
<madbear> sekund
<madbear> http://www.wimp.com/iphoneeuros
<madbear> haha titta på den Philip5
<Philip5> madbear: sådan skulle väl du köpa
<Krawlezt> realubot: Tro det eller ej, datorn är klar :)
<madbear> Philip5: jepp
<madbear> brynäsare som man e
<realubot> Krawlezt: Fick du ett nytt moderkort?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ta det lugnt nu innan du startar datorn! Kontrollera allt flera gånger om!
<Krawlezt> realubot; Ja, fick ett nytt moderkort.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Har redan gjort det och har startat den flera gånger.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Suveränt!
<Krawlezt> FÃ¥r dock inte reset samt LED att fungera fast jag har kopplat enligt manuellen.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Hemligheten: Manuellen
<realubot> Krawlezt: Köpte du kylpasta och så då eller?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ja :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Japp. Manualen är et tmåste när man bygger dator och måste kolla upp saker. Jag borde varit tydligare på den punkten.
<Krawlezt> Mjo, dock så gick allting bra denna gång.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok, så nu rullar datorn fint då eller?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ja, dock blev jag lite ledsen att man måste använda USB tangentbord.
<Krawlezt> Så ska nog hämta mors tangentbord och formatera till Kubuntu 12.04
<Nafallo> hardcore
<Nafallo> tangentbord som kor linux... wow
<realubot> Om du låter datorn stå avstängd 1h och sedan startar och går in i BIOS så ser du temperaturerna för CPU och systemet. DEt kan vara en god idé att göra det och låta datorn stå på tomgång i BIOS för att se hur temp. förändras efter 1h körning. Det är också bra att kontrollera systemtemp. med lm-sensors.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Varför blev du ledsen för det? Det finnns adapters för att omvandla PS2 till USB.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Mjo men jag har löst det
<Krawlezt> CPU: 82.4/29.0
<Krawlezt> Så står det nu realubot
<Krawlezt> Kan dock välj om jag vill ha CPUn på Quiet,Energy saving eller Performance.
<Krawlezt> Har 3st fläktar som går på 1000RPM också, nice.
<Krawlezt> Dock har jag plats för en till fläkt mohahah
<Krawlezt> realubot: Slutet gott, allting gott.
<Krawlezt> Kubuntu 12.04 ville inte bootas, .iso fel så ska testa Fedora 16
<Krawlezt> Vilket jag vet fungerar :)
<salmiak> funka inte att boota på installations-cdn ? mysko
<Krawlezt> Nope stop att "BOOTMRG" inte fanns, Uneetbootin..
<Krawlezt> Ajdå, samma sak på Fedora.
<Krawlezt> "BOOTMFR saknas"
<Krawlezt> Oj, hade NTFS på USB't.
<Barre> Krawlezt: så du har fått igång datorn?
<salmiak> nfts burkar man kanske undvika på usbminnen ja.
<salmiak> jag önskar fast32+ hade stöd i alla operativsystem (och inte bara dr.dos typ) så man kunde ha >4GB filer på fat32formatterade usbminnen.
<salmiak> "fat32+" menar jag vart kom s:et ifrån... mina fingrar är nog trötta och ska stoppas i säng
<Krawlezt> Nu funkar Kubuntu 12.04 live normalt :)
<Krawlezt> Hm, Kubuntu 12.04 hittar ingen av mina hårddiskar realubot
<Krawlezt> realubot: Kan man se någonstans ens hårddiskar i Kubuntu?
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Nafallo> bara en timme for tidigt ;-)
<einand> Nafallo: du lever i fel tidszone
<Nafallo> :-)
<Ezim> kan någon vara vänlig när swecarp loggar in: 1. kdesudo kate /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop 2. LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype  (handlar om skype)
 * Ezim ska till sängs. bye gott folk. ber återigen någon av er att framföra det jag tidigare skrev till swecarp. 
<Krawlezt> realubot: Hjälp..
<arand_> Krawlezt: sudo fdisk -l ?
<Krawlezt> arand_: Det är inte det längre, ingen av mina hårddiskar hittas!
<arand_> Vid boot till och med?
<arand_> Eller, från liveCD?
<Krawlezt> Från livecd.
<arand_> kommandot ovan listar inga diskar/partitioner?
<Krawlezt> Kan kika, finns fdisk på Fedora/Kubuntu 12.04?
<Krawlezt> PÃ¥ livecd d.v.s.
<arand_> Finns på alla linux jag någonsin kört, så ja
<Krawlezt> arand_: Okej, ska testa det.
<arand_> Har diskarna funkat förr? Kör du lvm?
<Krawlezt> arand_: En disk vet jag ska fungera, den andra är helt ny.
<Krawlezt> arand_: Jag gör detta imorgon, måste sova p.g.a skolan..
<arand_> Om inget dyker upp i fdisk låter det som någe hårdvarumek, som jag nog inte har koll på..
<Krawlezt> Det är hårdvarumek, det är jag säker på.
<d3eniz> :) God kväller!
<K350> jätteproblem!!!!
<K350> hur öppnar jag fönstret för att ändra tema från terminalen i ubuntu?
<einand> funderar på att köpa en ny väska
<lag^> Krawlezt: Äru vaken såhär sent nu igen!?
<einand> http://products.lowepro.com/product/Pro-Runner-350-AW,2183,16.htm
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-17
<K350> katastrof!
<realubot> Yo!
<K350> a
<K350> realubot: jag har ett h-ette här
<realubot> Krawlezt: sudo df -h
<realubot> K350: Haha. Vad håller du på med? Har du fastnat med foten i CLI mode?
<K350> realubot: om det ändå vore så väl...
<realubot> K350: Vad är problemet då?
<realubot> 01:31 < K350> hur öppnar jag fönstret för att ändra tema från terminalen i ubuntu?
<K350> kan inte ändra temat i ubuntu-desktop Jag ser inte ett dyft - synskadad. måste få till ett högkontrast tema..blri helt svettig
<realubot> Hm, ska kolla lite på det...
<K350> realubot: jag kan inte anväda datorn då jag ine ser. ..bri helt knäpp
<realubot> K350: Det här kanske fungerar...
<realubot> gconftool-2 --set --type string /apps/metacity/general/theme 'Theme_Name'
<realubot> Dock så måste vi lista ut namnet på temat också.
<K350> realubot: ah, jo det skulle underlätta
<realubot> K350: Du verkar ha riktigt dålig syn?
<realubot> Om du inte ser att ändra tema när ett anant tema än högkontrast används. :S
<realubot> No offense.
<realubot> gconftool-2 --set --type string /apps/metacity/general/theme 'HighContrast'
<realubot> Testa det.
<K350> ska se här.........
<realubot> Krawlezt: Eller som arand_ sa: sudo fdisk -l
<K350> realubot: Grrrrrr!!!!!!!!
<K350> realubot: jag kan nautrligtvis inte kopiera texten heller pga temat...råkade stänga ned irssi istället
<realubot> K350: Ok. Då är det problem.
<realubot> K350: pastebin.ubuntu.com/933360/
<K350> ja, dessutom finns inte /apps
<realubot> Om du trycker Ctrl++ i Firefox så förstorar du. Det kanske hjälper för att se?
<realubot> K350: Det finns på mitt system. Du ska inte stega in i katalogen. Det är en nyckel som du sätter med gconftool-2.
<realubot> K350: Testa med:
<realubot> gconftool-2 --get /apps/metacity/general/theme
<realubot> Så ser du vad du har för tema.
<K350> aha, försöker skriva ned det för hand..för kopiera kan jag inte på pastebin heller lol
<realubot> K350: Ser du inte ens om du förstorar i Firefox?
<K350> realubot: huh - no vaule to set for key '/apps.....
<realubot> Ok. Du är säker på att du skrev rätt?
<realubot> K350: http://img851.imageshack.us/img851/3115/highcontrast.png
<realubot> Där ser du kanske bättre?
<K350> realubot: ok, inga error nu. men temat byttes inte
<realubot> K350: Hur ser du vad jag skriver på IRC om du inte ser mina kommandon här?
<K350> realubot: skrev tokigt första tången. gick fint nu. men temat 'ndrades inte
<realubot> Testa: gconftool-2 --get /apps/metacity/general/theme
<K350> jag ser fint på irc. kunde bara inte kopiera kommandona. Fick skriva dme manuellt
<realubot> Ok.
<K350> testade det - står Ambience
<realubot> Ok, då skrev du inte rätt eller så heter temat något annat än HighContrast.
<K350> realubot: så det är kanske det enda temat som finns?
<K350> realubot: går det att dra hem ngt paket med en massa teman?
<realubot> Vad kör du för dist? I Ubuntu finns ju högkontrast med från start.
<realubot> K350: Nu ser jag. VI hade fel namn.
<K350> . beta. Installerade ubuntu-desktop. Kunde inte gå tillbaka till kubuntu-desktop. Och här sitter jag nu~
<realubot> K350: gconftool-2 --set --type string /apps/metacity/general/theme 'HighContrastInverse'
<realubot> Testa det!
<realubot> Eller det här:
<realubot> K350: gconftool-2 --set --type string /apps/metacity/general/theme 'HighContrastLargePrintInverse'
<K350> realubot: inget nytt tema denhär gångne heller. Men jag misstänker att det bara finns ett tema här
<realubot> K350: Ok, testa att installera:
<realubot> gnome-themes-ubuntu
<realubot> och
<K350> gconftool-2 --get ..... get bara 1 tema
<realubot> Nej, det var inte det paketet som jag skrev.
<realubot> K350: sudo apt-get install gnome-accessibility-themes
<K350> nix, hjälpte inte
<realubot> K350: Sedan testar du med HighContrastInverse
<realubot> K350: Testade du att installera gnome-accessibility-themes?
<realubot> Där ska HighcontrastInverse finnas.
<K350> fortfarande bara ett tema
<realubot> K350: ls -l /usr/share/themes/
<K350> ja, jag vet inte installerade båda
<realubot> Vad ser du där?
<K350> ska se
<K350> realubot: där finns en hel hög teman
<K350> realubot: inklusive HighContrastInverse
<realubot> Ok. Vad får du om du kör gconftool-2-kommandot med --get nu då?
<realubot> Står det att du använder HighContrast?
<K350> realubot: med --get får jag fortfarande bara Ambience
<K350> funkar det att byta tema på det viset på din dator?
<realubot> K350: Jag ska kolla. :)
<realubot> K350: Värdet ändras men inte temat. Man kanske måste starta om metacity också.
<realubot> Jag får testa att logga ut och in igen...
<realubot> K350: Hm...
<K350> realubot: inte?
<realubot> Jag bytte tema efter omstart men inte är det högkontrast inte.
<realubot> Det ser ut som en blandning av något.
<realubot> Definitivt inte högkontrast.
<K350> c
<K350> realubot: hm, ok - vet du hur man öppnar fönstret för att ändra team från terminalen då?
<realubot> Custom står det i Apperance Preferences.
<K350> kanske ser jag tillräckligt för att typ bara kllicka på temat där?
<realubot> K350: Ser du inte att byta om du kör: gnome-appearance-properties
<K350> vi ska se..han gon
<realubot> K350: Du kan ju faktiskt chansa tills du klickar rätt. :)
<K350> sak prova...räcker det med att klicka på temat?
<realubot> HoghContrast ligger längst ner till vänster i listan över taman i gnome-appearance-properties.
<realubot> Aha, nu ser jag.
<realubot> Det står att HighContrast inte är installerat på mitt system.
<realubot> Däremot så finns: HighContrastLargePrintInverse
<realubot> K350: Testa det här då:
<realubot> gconftool-2 --set --type string /apps/metacity/general/theme 'HighContrastLargePrintInverse'
<K350> realubot: haaaa gnome-apperance-propterites command not found
<realubot> Hm...
<realubot> Du har stavat fel.
<realubot> appearance
<K350> realubot: i vilket paket kan gnome-apperance-propterites tänkas ingå?
<K350> oh...oups!
<K350> ehm..command not found
<K350> alltså gnome-appearance-propterties
<realubot> Ja?
<realubot> Finns det inte?
<K350> realubot: ser inte ut så
<K350> inget på whereis gnome-appearance-propterties heller
<realubot> Jag får samma klagomål om fel Window Manager när jag sätter värdet till HighContrastLargePrintInverse.
<realubot> K350: Jag vet inte hur man löser det här.
<K350> uhm, ok vart hittar jag det här om jag går "normalt" tilväga?
<realubot> K350: Det kanske heter: gnome-appearance-properties
<K350> jag vet vart man byter wallpape ri alla fall :-)
<realubot> Ja, det heter det.
<realubot> Äsch. Det var ju det jag skrev innan också. :(
<realubot> Problemet är att det fungerar inte på mitt system heller för gnome-appearance-properties klagar på att jag har fel WM när jag sätter till HighContrastLargePrintInvers eller HighContrastInverse.
<K350> realubot: jag har fel alltign här. Det kommer strax att sluta  med en ny fräsh installation av någoting
<K350> realubot: bytr man tema i närheten av där man byter wallpaper?
<realubot> Hm, nu får jag inte felmmeddelandet om fel WM längre... Skumt.
<realubot> K350: Jag ska kolla.
<K350> realubot: får inte felmedelande när du gör vadå?
<realubot> K350: Om man högerklickar på skrivbordet och väljer byt bakgrundsbild så får man upp ett fönster. Första fliken i samma fönster är teman. :D
<realubot> Så bakgrundsbilden är andra fliken i samma fönster.
<realubot> K350: Innan fick jag ett felmeddelande om att jag hade fel WM när jag satte temat till högkontrast men det får jag inte nu. Jag vet inte varför.
<K350> realubot: sak kolla här.....
<K350> realubot: ehm, när jag klickr på först aflikne får jag upp en massa småiknoer
<realubot> Mm, alla teman ser ut som ikoner.
<realubot> små och små vet jag inte men...
<realubot> Längst ner till vänster i listan över "ikoner" så finns högkontrast-temat.
<K350> realubot: vänt anu. När jag högrklickar för att bta bakgrundsbild är det första jag ser  fönstret för att byta just bakgrundsbild
<realubot> Ähum. Det beror nog på vilka teman du har installerat i övrigt i.o.f.s.
<realubot> K350: Ja, och så klickar du på första fliken.
<K350> ehm, första ikonen som är lila tror jag  leder tillbaka dit man byter bakgrundsbild
<realubot> Du, gör så här:
<realubot> Högerklicka på byt bakgrundsbild på Skrivbordet. Det första du gör när fönstret har poppat upp är att trycka på PilVänster på tangentbordet.
<realubot> Då byter du till första fliken.
<realubot> K350: Därefter får du chansa att klicka på "ikonerna". Det positiva är att temat byts direkt så du mäker om du klickar rätt.
<einand> http://i.imgur.com/mO3bk.jpg
<realubot> einand: Ett träd?
<K350> realubot: då har jag ett problem
<realubot> einand: bakom ett staket?
<K350> fliken till vänster har inte teman
<realubot> K350: Ok. Då har dom ändrat det från 11.04.
<K350> realubot: den längst till vänster
<realubot> För i mitt system så är det så...
<K350> det känns som en ofullständigt ubuntu-desktop installation
<realubot> brb
<K350> vilken version har du?/c
<K350> vilken version har du?
<realubot> K350: Jag vet inte hur man löser ditt problem.
<einand> realubot: med tanke på att det är ca 200-300 meter bort är det coolt
<K350> hm
<K350> realubot: 200-300 meter?
<K350> Jag får göra ne färsh ominstallation. De tär ändå på tiden. Jag kan inte fortsätta med den här buggiga 12.04 betan ändå
<K350> realubot: Jag stänger ner butiken för inatt. Blir alldeless matt av det här......natti natti!
<K350> realubot: och tack för att du vill hjälpa till!:-)
<realubot> einand: Aha.
<realubot> einand: Kom tillbaka när du tar en sådan bild på km håll.
<realubot> *1-2 km
<realubot> Är det möjligt?
<einand> realubot: jodå, upp till 8Km bör gå lungt
<einand> vet dock inte hur gigantiskt stort objektivet måste vara
<realubot> Coolt. Vad kostar et tsådant objektiv?
<einand> vet inte, tänkte mer på jordens krökning
<realubot> Kröker jordens så mycket på 8 km.
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Att det blir ett problem? Det låter lite konstigt.
<realubot> Det snöar!
<haffe> Yowzzzzzzzzza!
<haffe> Morgon.
<andol> morgens
<propus> morgon morgon!
<amelia> morrn
<K350> morning
<haffe> One life to go, you shoot before you aim.
<haffe> Jag fick en idé, men jag undrar hur enkel den är att genomföra.
<haffe> Hur svårt skulle det vara att implementera drag n'drop mellan firefox och skrivbordet.
<haffe> D.v.s att om jag drar en länk till skrivbordet från firefox så hamnar länken som ett objekt på skrivbordet.
<K350> låter knepigt då länken aktiveras då man klickar - för att hålal ned usen o dra - antar jag
<haffe> högerklick + dra.
<kodein> det är standardbeteende för mig, vänsterklicka-dra-släppa -> länk på skrivbordet
<K350> Nafallo: däremot från adressfältet till skrivb ordet. Nu kan man ju dra därifrån till - ja vad nu det där fältet heter strax under.
<K350> Nafallo: Kanske funkar redna nu. Har du testat?
<K350> Nafallo: du vet, ikonen strax till vänster om adressfältet
<itmannen> Godmorgon internet
<realubot> God morgon alla itmän.
<itmannen> realubot< Hur är nätet denna dag ?
<realubot> itmannen: Nätet är stabilt.
<itmannen> realubot< Mycket bra. Skönt att komma ut i friska luften:)
<realubot> itmannen: Frisk luft är en social konstruktion.
<itmannen> realubot< Funkar bra om man slipper det irl
<defektz> realubot: morrn morrn
<realubot> defektz: God morgon.
<phnom> Go lunch
<kodein> Kvikklunsj
<kodein> länge sen jag såg dem i svenska butiker. tror nästan bara jag sett dem på överskottsbolaget de senaste 10 åren.
<nighter> Bra verktyg för generera nätverks stök? Funderar på köra nemesis som har lite erfarenhet av tidigare
<haffe> Koda koda koda.
<haffe> Javascript
<phnom> beklagar
<larsemil> Javascript är inte så illa. men det har ett gäng roliga "buggar"
<kodein> det blev uthärdligt när ramverken började ploppa upp
<kodein> innan det var det ju verkligen invektiv programmering
<larsemil> haha ja
<larsemil> men i javascript så kollar man ju ofta så att värden inte är undefined
<larsemil> om man gör undefined = true så ställer man till med en hel del fel
<larsemil> samma med funktioner, att grundfunktioner är jättelätta att styra över
<larsemil> vi la in åt en kompis en egen console.log funktion. Så den slumpade så att den körde alert istället för console.log på en random mellan 1 och 10
<larsemil> han blev galen innan han hittade vår lilla lilla snutt med minifierad kod
<realubot> Du är en hacker larsemil.
<larsemil> realubot: avis?
<realubot> larsemil: Ja.
 * larsemil skriver en todo-lista inför företagsköp
 * realubot skriver en todo-lista inför ansökan om soc-bidrag.
 * amelia planerar ett bröllop
<amelia> utan todo-lista
 * realubot ser fram emot amelia och bamsefar bröllop.
 * larsemil också
<amelia> realubot: vem har sagt att det är mitt eget bröllop jag planerar?
<larsemil> amelia: vem har sagt att vi menade samma bröllop som du?
<larsemil> :D
<realubot> amelia: Kvalificerad gissning.
<realubot> Jag har haft tvättid i 9h idag och bara orkat köra 3 maskiner. Aja, jag kan trösta mig med att jag i.a.f. har hindrat någon barnfamilj från att hinna tvätta på sin lediga dag.
 * realubot skrattar som en James Bons-skurk samtidigt som ham klappar einand katt.
<realubot> *han
<realubot> Jams BOns?
<realubot> Äsch, jag tror larsemil har hackat mitt tangentbord. Det skriver inte som jag tänker.
<larsemil> realubot: ett enkelt javascripthack!
<realubot> Mhm, lutar mot det.
<phnom> Jag ska bygga ett tangentbord som kör javascript, så kan du få hacka det sen larsemil.
<realubot> Jag började lära mig JavaScript men slutade för jag tyckte att det var så tråkigt.
<spacebug-> coobra: där?
<speakman> Någon som vet ett CLI-verktyg för att både läsa och skriva till serieporten?
<speakman> Borde ju banne mig finnas i coreutils någonstans.
<kodein> cat?
<coobra> spacebug-:  ibland
<speakman> kodein: ja men skriva också
<coobra> spacebug-:  fick en varning  :D att du håller på med något HAX :D
<speakman> kodein: möjligen cat /dev/ttyX &; echo "data" > /dev/ttyX
<kodein> nu vet jag ju iofs inte på vilket sätt du tänkt prata med comporten, men jag brukar köra minicom för seriesnören
<kodein> screen går också bra att leka serie-tty med
<HeMan> speakman: screen?
<HeMan> speakman: picocom?
<speakman> minicom är ju en hel terminalemulator. jag föredrar isåfall picocom alla gånger. Men nu vill jag verkligen bara "pipa" data med serieporten.
<HeMan> speakman: expect?
<speakman> screen?
<HeMan> speakman: > /dev/ttyS0 < /dev/ttyS0 ?
<speakman> HeMan: cat?
<HeMan> speakman: vad är det du vill göra? köra en interaktiv session mot serieporten?
<HeMan> speakman: eller bara låta någon applikation prata med serieporten?
<speakman> måste dra
<Nafallo> hrm
<Nafallo> if exists "X-List-Administrativa" {
<Nafallo>   keep;
<Nafallo>   stop;
<Nafallo> }
<Nafallo> det dar gor vad jag tror det gor, right?
<sami__> Hejsan! kan någon vara snäll och förklara skillnaden på Ubuntu 11.10  och 10.04 remix lts. installerade u 11.10 och sedan hittade jag 10.04 remix, fattar inte
<Nafallo> fast jag har inte listat ut om stoppet ar for ALLA regler, eller bara den filen...
<sami__> Hejsan! kan någon vara snäll och förklara skillnaden på Ubuntu 11.10  och 10.04 remix lts. installerade u 11.10 och sedan hittade jag 10.04 remix, fattar inte
<sami__> vilken ska man ha tycker ni ? och finns det någon skillnad, isåfall vad?
<sami__> lever folk :*''
<sami__> 9
<johanbr> sami__, 11.10 är nyare så om den funkar bra för dig finns ingen mening med att byta
<sami__> ja det funkar, förutom att ibland så kan jag och ibland inte, starta upp datorn utan att skärmen blir svar och caps lock blinkar :P
<sami__> får starta om 243 gånger men när jag väl är inne så funkar de väl :P
<einand> urk, snöade
<defektz> Philip5: var det du som gillade kde? :)
<defektz> har installerat kde, compiz och emerald. och miljoner andra saker.
<defektz> det flyter på ganska bra, men jag vet inte om jag blir långrandig :D
<propus> någon som vet vart på hårddisken som mysql databasen lagrar datan?
<defektz> http://ompldr.org/vZGVxcQ/2012-04-17-195429_1366x768_scrot.png
<x_link> Fasiken vad snabbt och enkelt det går att beställa nät hos Bahnhof.
<x_link> Fel ruta
<kodein> untz
<propus> defektz: nice :)
<defektz> :)
<swecarp> hej kamrater
<defektz> tjennna
<swecarp> tjena defektz
<defektz> läget? :)
<swecarp> fint här och självdå ??
<defektz> fint, jodå det e ok. har precis haft min matlagnings-dag. proppfet.
<swecarp> ok
<einand> Jag har nog fottograferat det värsta jag sett idag, i hårväg
<swecarp> einand,  bilder tack
<einand> swecarp: kommer laddar upp det jut nu
<einand> swecarp: sorry att den är lite suddig http://imgur.com/a/NMu3q#0
<swecarp> snygga dreadlocks
<swecarp> ok nu äe det kaffe paus
<einand> swecarp: dom är grymt äkliga, luta dyp 5 meter från honom
<swecarp> kan tänka mig att det luktade
<defektz> einand: var hittade du den snubben?
<einand> defektz: på en spårvagn i göteborg
<einand> swecarp: http://imgur.com/a/81egW#0 lite bättre bilder än det där håret
<defektz> götebarg
<swecarp> einand,  snygga bilder
<einand> japp göteborg
<einand> swecarp: jo, flesta av dom blev rätt ok
<swecarp> Philip5,  nu är det inte långt kvar till nedsläpp
<swecarp> einand,  skall du gå på den eventuella releas festen i gbg
<einand> swecarp: ingen aning om vilken fest du snackar om
<swecarp> kolla på forumet datum är inte satt det är för releas av 12,04
<einand> nja, aldrig kollat på forumet
<x_link> Hmm
<x_link> Vad har hänt med Yaroze som hängde här för ett tag sedan?
<x_link> Kollade i mina bokmärken nu och såg att jag hade en länk till en av hans sidor, men den verkar vara nere. Så kom därför tänka på honom nu.
<x_link> Ingen som sett honom?
<swecarp> hej x_link
<x_link> Tjena
<defektz> hellu
<spacebug-> hur kan jag få tag på äldre version av flashplugin än 11.2 ?
<Philip5> swecarp: nä precis. ska du kolla?
<Philip5> swecarp: jag sitter och fixar till en massa bilder i aftershot nu och hoppas hinna innan nedsläpp :O
<Philip5> x_link: de riktigt gamla rävarna har nog dragit sig vidare
<x_link> Philip5: Afan, slutat hänga på IRC helt eller bara från denna kanalen?
<x_link> Philip5: Vi måste sätta stopp för de unga som kommer och tar över!
<kodein> Dagens ungdom skriver slarvigt och de diskuterar inte Heidenstam
<Philip5> x_link: tror slutat hänga
<x_link> Philip5: Afan, där ser man.
<Philip5> x_link: lite som du som inte alls är så aktiv längre men de valde att sluta logga in... ;)
<Philip5> swecarp: har du sett att det kommit en update av aftershot pro??!! :D
<x_link> Philip5: Hehe
<Philip5> har ni sett det här klippet om kommentaren från ägarna av Instagram när de sålde till facebook för en miljard dollar... :D  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWVsPknyp1Q
<Philip5> missnöjet att de inte fick två miljarder :D
<antii> haha
<antii> troll!
<Philip5> hehe
<antii> Xubuntu 12.04 var mycket trevligt.
<Philip5> inte lika trevligt som kubuntu ;)
<antii> Trevligare.
<antii> Trevligast.
<Philip5> nepp
<antii> :P
<antii> wiee, imorgon kommer leksaker
<Dynamit> Hoppas körkortet kommer imorgon, för om det är bra väder på Torsdag / Fredag så jäklar blir det biltur
<Dynamit> Från Årskogen till Brandbergen och vise-versa
<Dynamit> snacka om biltur för att köra själv första gången, eller okej det var lögn körde bilen till körskolan igår
<antii> haha
<antii> Dynamit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxVcH4lMZUs är det du eller?
<swecarp> Philip5,  nej det har jag inte skall kolla när jag gjort om instalationen och fixat datorn
<Dynamit> antii nej
<Dynamit> ifrån uppkörning till körskolan som jag hade lånat bilen utav
<Dynamit> :P
<Philip5> antii: nä det är ju du
<Dynamit> antii är det dig Anita sjunger om
<Dynamit> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9h66SXA3IWs
<antii> Philip5: :(.
<Dynamit> Philip5 vist är den låten om antii?
<antii> nej
<antii> !antii
<ubot2> Ner ner ner, ner för backen ner! ♪
<ubot2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdRCXrr-XHo
<antii> Philip5: ta bort den :(!
<Dynamit> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=fvwp&v=M5wtBEL4kWw det är nog antii som tänker så
<antii> :P
<Philip5> antii: tabort vilken?
<antii> Philip5: lakupippu
<realubot> Yo!
<propus> Yo yo!
<propus> dansa, dansa :D
<maxjezus> hallå i stugorna
<maxjezus> vad snackar ni om
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-18
<maxjezus> shysst, jag kommer in och alla blir tyst
<propus> Hehe
<lag^> maxjezus: Jag sa åt alla att börja idla, för du var på väg.
<maxjezus> lag^ du är genomelak
<lag^> maxjezus: Jag vet :(
<lag^> Det är därför jag inte har några vänner.
<DrGrov> Finns 12.04 beta som live cd?
<lag^> har du kollat hemsidan?
<DrGrov> lag^: Nej, jag tänkte fråga här först. Uppdaterar libs som bäst så får inte igång webbläsaren.
<DrGrov> Men jag skall kolla där då uppdateringarna är klara :)
<arand_> liveCDs för 12.04 finns både för beta och som daily..
<DrGrov> Tack arand_
<DrGrov> Skall tanka ner en för att se hur det verkar
<arand_> Det är väl HUD som är nytt för i halvår.
<itmannen> Godmorgon världen och dess tillfälliga besökare
<itmannen> Och nu ut på hundvallning
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon!
<larsemil> morrn
<Krawlezt> Äntligen har jag fått datorn att fungera! :)
<Krawlezt> Det ända som inte fungerar nu är LED på startknappen samt resetknappen, vilket jag inte bryr mig om :)
<larsemil> Krawlezt: 0/
<Krawlezt> 0/? :o
<dfktz> morrn!
<Krawlezt> defektz: Godmorgon :)
<larsemil> Krawlezt: en gubbe som sträcker upp en arm för den är glad. \0/
<Krawlezt> Jaha, haha! :)
<Krawlezt> Det blev Kubuntu 12.04, dock är jag inte så inne i KDE men lär mig snabbt :)
<phnom> Morrn
<larsemil> phnom: hej!
<phnom> hejhej :)
<kodein> hemskt mycket hej
<larsemil> När råa busar jagade vår glade man
<larsemil> och hade en batong som var så stor.
<krawlezt> Nya datorn igång! :)
<drmegahertz> Krawlezt: ny-dator-lukt?
<drmegahertz> eller ny elektronik, kanske man ska säga
<drmegahertz> samma ljuvliga doft
<Krawlezt> drmegahertz: Ohja, har R3 chassit med ljudisolering så det kommer nog lukta ett par månader :)
<Krawlezt> Problemet är att jag råkade ta bort en s.k widget i Kubuntu 12.04 så det ser konstigt ut nu, någon som har koll på KDE?
<drmegahertz> Krawlezt: samma som mig då :) bästa chassit man kan få för pengarna
<Krawlezt> drmegahertz: Nja, gillade Arc mer men det fanns icke i lagret.
<Krawlezt> drmegahertz: Btw, fick du med extra fläkt?
<drmegahertz> Krawlezt: tror inte det, alla fläktarna satt då monterade
<Krawlezt> drmegahertz: Aha, inet.se/webhallen hade ett erbjudande då man fick med en extra fläkt, för samma peng!
<drmegahertz> kommer kännas värt under sommarens varmare dagar
<Krawlezt> drmegahertz: Mjo, frös för en stund sedan så stängde igen chassit :)
<Krawlezt> drmegahertz: Har du använt Kubuntu?
<Krawlezt> Eventuellt KDE.
<drmegahertz> Krawlezt: har väl testat lite då och då, men när jag väl rullar linux så blir det archlinux och dwm
<drmegahertz> så jag kan inte anse mig särskilt bevandrad med kde
<drmegahertz> gillar unity för övrigt, så jag vet inte om jag skulle vilja byta bort det i ubuntu
<Krawlezt> Usch, jag gillar inte Unity men dock Gnome 2.X. Hade Ubuntu med gnome-shell samt Debian på mina förra datorn men kör Kubuntu 12.04 nu :)
<Krawlezt> Jag har tagit bort en sak så jag inte ser vilka program jag har uppe i panelen och undrar vad det heter så jag kan lägga till det igen.
<drmegahertz> taskbar? :<
<krawlezt> drmegahertz: Nej, den heter inte så :(
<krawlezt> Hostname: Sunshine - OS: Linux 3.2.0-20-generic/x86_64 - Distro: Ubuntu precise (development branch) Ubuntu precise (development branch) - CPU: 4 x Intel Core i5-2500K (3301.000 MHz) - Processes: 161 - Uptime: 34m - Users: 4 - Load Average: 0.00 - Memory Usage: 768.66MB/3840.76MB (20.01%) - Disk Usage: 16.94GB/928.56GB (1.82%)
<phnom> Är väl bara att välja den, du får väl ändå upp en lista med beskrivning på widgetsarna?
<krawlezt> phnom: Ja, men vad heter widgeten där man ser vilka program man har uppe
<phnom> Läs beskrivningarna och prova den som verkar lämplig?
<larsemil> resa till egypten bokad!? CHECK!
<haffe> Här är det action.
<Markk> Som vanligt.
<kodein> det har ju nyligen varit pesach, så det är väl förståeligt om vi är lite trötta
<ola8395> hej hej , jag installerade och prövade mate och trinity skrivbordsmiljöer på min ubuntu 11.10 installation och var inte nöjd med hur dom fungerade så jag tog bort respektive paket jag installerat och använde apt-get autoremove & apt-get autoclean å sist ubuntu tweak för att vara säker på alla respektive paket togs bort , men ändå så ligger skrivbordsmiljöerna mate och trinity kvar som alternativ vid ldm inloggningsskärmen , och jag vill
<ola8395>  ha bort dom , hur gör jag ?
<phnom> apt-get purge
<phnom> ola8395: ↑ Tar bort konfigfiler
<ola8395> körde sudo apt-get purge i terminalen , den hittade inget att ta bort
<phnom> ola8395: Med paketnamnen för de som du vill prgea
<phnom> purgea*
<phnom> Fantastiskt snabbt internet jag har nu... 3G \o/
<ola8395> du menar samma paket som jag körde apt-get remove med ?
<phnom> ola8395: Ja, precis.
<phnom> Funkar inte det så får du ta bort filerna manuellt, vet inte var de ligger dock :/
<amelia> *gäsp
<amelia> *
<realubot> kodein: Hur går det med datorn? Fungerar den bra?
<realubot> kodein: Äsch. DU har väl ingen dator.
<realubot> Det var till Krawletz.
<phnom> realubot: Du kanske skulle ta och sluta använda tabb och helt enkelt skriva ut nicks manuellt istället? :P
<kodein> realubot: lär dig tabbkomplettera nån jäkla gång
<haffe> for(i=0; i===10; i++)
<haffe> { console.log("gäsp");}
<haffe> ;
<CasperN> eller börja använd finch som ger en fin lista vid tabbkompletering
<phnom> CasperN: Tror inte att det hade hjälpt, han tar ju det första vilket som :P
<CasperN> det är ändå smidigt med finch eftersom man fortsätter att tabba i listan, dessutom ger den mer än bara användarnamn
<phnom> Fortätta ge användarnamn gör ju majoriteten av klienterna.
 * CasperN vill mest ge lite reklam åt finch eftersom alla verkar blint välja irssi
<phnom> Inte då weechat <3
<CasperN> mjo, hur går det med weechat? de skulle också bli en mutliprotokoll klient?
<CasperN> frågan är varför de inte bara bygger ett nytt frontend till purple om de nu vill ha multiprotokoll
<phnom> CasperN: http://xkcd.com/927
<CasperN> :D
<einand> CasperN: http://imgur.com/a/81egW#12
<einand> CasperN: se, jag kan knäppa sköna bilder ;)
<Amoz> haffe, du gäspade ingen gång :D
<kodein> *gäst*
<plainbot> ‘Nordeas styrelseordförande: ”EU:s styre liknar Kinas politbyrå”’ - http://plainboards.com/!Avpixlat-nyheter/thread/MbRSXgLx/nordeas-styrelseordforande-eus-styre-liknar-kinas-politbyra
<CasperN> http://omgubuntu.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/background.jpg
<CasperN> najs
<defektz> läcker
<Amoz> ska lätt köpa en sån här
<Amoz> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1000
<einand> tycker det är så löjligt, folk som sätter ut hela sitt liv på facebook med namn och telefonnumer m.m, så maskar dom ut reggnummret ur sina bilar
<plainbot> ‘Expressens chefredaktör om Ã¥talet för vapenbrott’ - http://plainboards.com/!Avpixlat-nyheter/thread/2FZDyYG7/expressens-chefredaktor-om-atalet-for-vapenbrott
<Amoz> plainbot, fixa din teckenkodning plox
<kodein> och sluta pejsta irrelevant krafs i kanalen, när du ändå håller på
<niklaswe> NÃ¥gon som vet om xbox 360 kan se samba share?
<kodein> inte direkt ur kartongen, svjv
<kodein> men beroende på vad du vill göra kanske DLNA-stödet duger?
<niklaswe> kodein: skulle vilja streama film.
<kodein> DLNA
<haffe> PS3 mediaserver.
<phnom> niklaswe: Jag använder ushare (UPnP), det funkar.
<phnom> Har kört fuppes tidigare och det funkade också. Dock väldig pain att konfa.
<kodein> ps3mediaserver är hyfsat enkelt att konfa
<itmannen> En fundering. Vad är det för kommando för att lista använda ip-adresser via terminalen
<phnom> Hur menar du? Du kan få ut alla som är associerade med NIC på maskinen med ifconfig.
<itmannen> med ifconfig ser jag bara adressen i den datorn
<itmannen> Fick ett tips förut men glömt bort kommandot
<phnom> Du vill ha ut alla associerade ipn i det lokala subnätet?
<itmannen> Japp
<kodein> nmap
<kodein> igen...
<kes0> visaipadressernaförhelvetesjävlargubbjävel
<kes0> SÃ¥
<kodein> nmap 192.168.0.1-254
<phnom> kes0: Varför just gubbjävel? Nu tycker jag du diskriminerar lite
<phnom> Eller nmap 192.168.1.0/24
<kes0> phnom: Men de är ju datorn som är de =)
<kes0> Den som ska visa skiten ju
<kodein> nmap 1-254.1-254.1-254.1-254
<haffe> kes0: Jag anser att du är väldigt datorkönsnormativ nu.
<kodein> gubbkärring
<phnom> Jag råkade säga att jag skulle smsa "Kvinnan därhemma" på jobbet igår, jävlar vilket liv det vart.
<haffe> Må 324004 silverfiskar simma i din gubbkärring.
<kes0> haffe: Förlåt ska försöka vara mer PK =P
 * haffe smiskar allt och alla med läderpiskan.
<kes0> Nu var du inte PK
<haffe> :)
<kodein> veganläderpiskan
<phnom> En piska gjord av en vegans skinn? Det är ju absolut inte PK.
<kodein> vad är de annars bra till?
<phnom> Man slipper klippa gräsmattan om man släpper lös dem i trädgården.
<phnom> Nu önskar jag att jag hade haft ett kluster, tänk vilka fånigt stora matriser jag hade kunnat räkna på i den här inlämningsuppgiften.
<haffe> kodein: Piskor?
<haffe> phnom: Hur skulle det vara med säg, 16 opteronmaskiner?
<phnom> haffe: Nice, vet du om matlab har stöd för det eller måste man bygga det själv? ;)
<haffe> Jag har ingen aning.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Där?!
<Krawlezt> http://yeyfiles.net/551275387/screenshoot.png
<Krawlezt> realubot: Fick förövrigt bättre internet av mor, hon skaffade mig ett eget breband så ligger i hastighet på 1MB/S :)
<CasperN> crunchbangbakgrund och kde, det är ju inte helt korrekt
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Hittade bakgrunden via google, dock visste jag inte att det var en sådan bakgrund.
<CasperN> nu vet du
<kes0> De där var inte PK
<CasperN> bäst någon moderator tar ett snack med den där Krawlezt
<Krawlezt> Hehe :9
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Hm, förvirrad nu.
<Krawlezt> Jag försöker installera Flash player men lyckas inte, hur gör man?
<haffe> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Krawlezt> redan installerat
<haffe> DÃ¥ ska det bara vara att starta om firefox.
<Krawlezt> Det fungerade haffe, glömde starta om firefox.
<Krawlezt> Ska se hur snabbt internet jag har nu :)
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Jag är så nöjd, ny dator och nytt internet!
<Krawlezt> Samt Kubuntu 12.04
<Krawlezt> 4/3 55MS, dugligt.
<kes0> Asså om man säger PK så kanske någon som har dom initialerna tar illa upp så bäst är nog att skriva Politisk Korrekt
<haffe> Krawlezt: Var i landet bor du?
<Krawlezt> haffe: Norrtälje, Stockholm :)
<haffe> Betänk att jag nog har världsrekord i att skrika med hög röst.
<haffe> Jag ska ha hörts på 1800 meters avstånd.
<CasperN> kes0: nu är du för politiskt korrekt
<haffe> Krawlezt: Så jag skulle kanske bara kunna vråla instruktioner till dig.
<kes0> *tyst* Som en äkta politisk korrekt människa
<lag^> keeesoo
<kes0> lalalalalagg
<antii> :)
 * haffe smiskar kes0 
 * haffe piskar sig själv.
<lag^> kes0: :D
<kes0> Snart berättar jag åt reinfelt haffe
<kes0> Såhär, kära reinfelt, haffe är inte politisk korrekt på irc
<haffe> kes0: Vad ska han göra?
<haffe> Smiska mig?
<kes0> haffe: Han säljer dig till estland som en äkta moderat
<kes0> Gör affärer helt enkelt
<haffe> Vadfalls?
<haffe> Tror du esterna vill betala för en bitter man som bara kan ställa till bråk?
<kes0> Ja, tror du dom vill rensa sina avlopps system själva, eller sälja sig eller liknande
<haffe> Tror du att de har avlopp i Estland?
<haffe> De teleporterar ju bara bort skiten till Italien.
<Krawlezt> Hm, konstigt. Tankar ner i 1mb/s via terminalen men inte via brebandskollen.se
<swecarp> hejsan kra
<swecarp> hejsan Krawlezt
<Krawlezt> swecarp: Fixat datorn, sitter på den just nu :) Fått bättre internet också!
<swecarp> lyckost
<Krawlezt> Som ett barn på julafton känner jag mig.
<Krawlezt> Dock har jag mycket att installera..
<swecarp> ja det brukar ta ett par dagar innan man har fixat allt
<CasperN> (Ã¥r)
<Krawlezt> Mjo
<Krawlezt> Tips på GUI editors?
<CasperN> typ glade?
<Krawlezt> Det är för gnome, usch.
<phnom> gvim?
<CasperN> skriv så man fattar vad du vill ha då
<Krawlezt> En editor där man kan programmera/webbutveckla :)
<kes0> haffe: Nae, så högteknologiska är dom nog inte
<CasperN> utveckla vad?
<CasperN> när du säger gui editor, menar du en texteditor, ett program för att bygga gui?
<kes0> Nu ska jag ut och motionera =)
<CasperN> ett ide?
<Krawlezt> CasperN: GUI baserade, antar att det är ide.
<phnom> Nä, det är inte samma sak
<phnom> Krawlezt: gvim!
<phnom> Eclipse, netbeans kate
<phnom> beror helt på vad du vill göra och i vilket språk.
<CasperN> emacs är inget utvecklingsprogram, vad folk än säger, allt annat är ok, och vim är bra
<CasperN> Krawlezt: eclipse brukar vara poppis av någon anledning
<phnom> sublime2 verkar bli trevligt också
<CasperN> inte fritt
<CasperN> men najs
<phnom> Och light table och glimpse kommer nog bli intressant
<phnom> och låt inte CasperN skrämma dig Krawlezt, emacs är också ett alternativ :P
<CasperN> phnom: fördärva barnen bara
<CasperN> :P
<phnom> Bah, vim hade mått bra av en rewrite också :P
<CasperN> ja, det är nog sant
<macrobat> Krawlezt: geany är enkelt
<Krawlezt> phnom: Neatbeans tycker jag om.
<Krawlezt> phnom: CSS/HTML/PHP/ för det mesta
<phnom> Ta netbeans då, det har la stöd för det
<Krawlezt> phnom: Hittade ett program vid namn: kdevelop
<Krawlezt> Vad anser du om det?
<phnom> Aldrig testat
<andol> Krawlezt: Som tidigare nämnts så är Emacs alt. Vim klart trevliga, då man väl tagit sig över en viss tröskel.
<Krawlezt> andol: VIM är text baserad, vilket jag inte gillar.
<CasperN> det är ju ändå text det handlar om, vad spelar gui för roll då? dessutom har dessa editors enormt med fina funktioner
<Krawlezt> Jag gillar GUI baserade editors m er.
<CasperN> aja, big deal, du kan ju ha mus-support i tui editors också om det nu är det du är ute efter, om du inte visste det dvs
<phnom> Krawlezt: gvim är inte textbaserat ^^
<CasperN> dessutom är gvim gui
<phnom> :P
<Krawlezt> phnom: Ska kika på det, dock gillade jag KDevelop.
<CasperN> med kraften av vim
<andol> phnom: Fast problemet med gvim är ju att det inte är Emacs :P
<CasperN>  /kick andol
<CasperN> Anders Behring Breivik gillar emacs
<Krawlezt> Åh vad jobbigt. Jag har inte kopplat in ljud!
<Krawlezt> Det hade jag visste!
<CasperN> då fattas det bara bra musik
<phnom> CasperN: Jag misstänker faktiskt att han gillade syre också, måste vi sluta andas nu?
<CasperN> ska vi vara pk, så ja
<CasperN> dessutom blir det mycket roligare om alla drar i sig helium och lustgas
<Krawlezt> Vart är realubot? Måste visa honom att jag lyckades :)
<Krawlezt> Vilket torrent klient är bäst för Linux?
<Krawlezt> Enligt er.
<andol> Krawlezt: Precis som mycket annat så beror det på. Själv trivs jag bra med att köra rtorrent i en screen.
<CasperN> har en kännsla att mitt råd inte spelar någon roll, precis som mina råd om texteditor
<CasperN> men rtorrent
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Kollade faktiskt på Emacs och allt sådant, dock var det inget intressant tyvärr.
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Jag har Ktorrent som standard i Kubuntu, är det liknande?
<CasperN> nej
<CasperN> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_BitTorrent_software
<CasperN> välj vad som passar dig bäst
<Krawlezt> Okej, tackar!
<CasperN> Krawlezt: http://www.vuze.com/ denna är nog den mest bloatade segflytande klient som finns, en hel del gillar den
<Amoz> Krawlezt, om du vill ha något som är liiiite likt utorrent så är qbittorrent rätt skön
<Krawlezt> Amoz: Gillar ktorrent faktiskt men ska kika på qbittorrent :)
<Amoz> Krawlezt, ah kör på det isf ;)
<Krawlezt> Amoz: http://screenshots.en.sftcdn.net/en/scrn/116000/116530/qbittorrent-27.jpg - Det är väldigt likt faktiskt! :)
<itmannen> Undrar om swecarp tagit ledigt
<realubot> itmannen: Hallå där windowsmannen. Hur känns det att vara tillbaka i hetluften?
<itmannen> realubot<  Winman ? Är du inte frisk pojk :)
<realubot> itmannen: ;)
<realubot> itmannen står det ju. Jag läste fel. ;)
<Amoz> IT = windows
<realubot> itmannen != windowsmannen
<Amoz> windowsmannan!
<Amoz> mannen*
<Amoz> läget?
<itmannen> realubot<  Jo det är trevligt att kunna vara med ock leka igen
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag föreslår rtorrent, Deluge eller Transmisison (som jag bara tycker är bra för att den är default i Ubuntu).
<itmannen> rtorrent +1
<Amoz> rtorrent - 1
<itmannen> Snabb och smidig
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad tycker du om datorn då? Motsvarar den förväntningarna?
<joelsjw> o.o
<joelsjw> "joel135 #android-dev :Cannot change nickname while banned on channel" -- vad göra?
<phnom> Bli unbannad.
<phnom> !kaka | phnom
<ubot2> phnom, please see my private message
<Amoz> hmm, hur blir man bannad från #android-dev ? :p
<phnom> Man frågar frågor om iOS? :P
<Amoz> haha
<joel135> phnom: kul
<Amoz> joel135, vad gjorde du då?
<joel135> tja... *kollar i loggen*
<joel135> det var så länge sen så jag inte ser det i xchat. ser om jag hittar det på internet nånstans
<Amoz> joel135, du borde väl minnas om du blivit tillrättavisad? :P
<joel135> Amoz: det har jag inte sett. hittar inte loggen nånstans förresten
<Amoz> joel135, så du har bara blivit randombannad?
<Amoz> låter ju skumt :P
<joel135> Amoz: mm. det riktigt är att allt funkar bra nu, efter omstart av xchat
<joel135> riktigt konstiga*
<phnom> Kan ju ha varit serverhicka, eller så blev du bannad och sen unbannad igen men xchat fattade inte riktigt.
<Amoz> heh, weird
<Krawlezt> Skönt att Kubuntu har laggat ihop, typ.
<Krawlezt> Skönt att Kubuntu har laggat ihop, typ.
<phnom> Krawlezt: We heard you the first time ;)
<itmannen> Krawlezt< Vad menar du med det
<CasperN> laggat ihop?
<CasperN> trasiga minnen?
<CasperN> Krawlezt: har du kört memtest något på nya datorn?
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Startade ett spel sen stängde jag ner det och då blev det lite trassel :)
<CasperN> det lät inte bra
<itmannen> Krawlezt< Vad kör du för spel i kubuntu
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Heroes of newerth, svårt spel.
<itmannen> Krawlezt< Ok. Inget för mig mao
<Krawlezt> :)
<CasperN> mycket riskbedömning i sådana spel
<Krawlezt> Funderar på vad jag ska göra nu.
<itmannen> Krawlezt< Ärde ett äkta linuxspel eller är det via wine
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Linux spel
<lag^> Krawlezt: Du kan fixa min tvätt.
<Krawlezt> lag^: Nja
<lag^> Nehe
<lag^> :<
<Amoz> lag^, har du ingen kvinna i hemmet?
<lag^> Jag ÄR kvinnan i hemmet?
<Krawlezt> :(
<Amoz> lag^, ^^
<lag^> ;<
<lag^> Skulle vilja ha en man i hemmet som gör allt det där.
<Amoz> lag^, hört att det finns billiga på IKEA, som du kan köpa hem och montera
<lag^> Amoz: HITTEPÅ :(
<Amoz> lag^, :( sry
<Krawlezt> Vad gör man i Linux egentligen
<Krawlezt> Kommer knappt ihåg
<lag^> ?
<lag^> Vad vill du göra?
<Krawlezt> Jag vet inte
<lag^> Då gör man nog inte så mycket mer än att stirra in i skärmen
<Amoz> Krawlezt, installera 0.AD ;D
<Krawlezt> Ska nog köpa en film o kika på
<Amoz> köpa...?
<Krawlezt> Nej jag ska ladda ner den men jag vet inte hur fildelning är i denna kanal.
<CasperN> se SEE RANK
<CasperN> Kin-dza-dza!
<Krawlezt> Ska ta tag i webbutvecklingen imorgon tror jag.
<CasperN> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kin-dza-dza!
<CasperN> tokig ryssfilm
<Krawlezt> Ska självklart se på Harry potter, vad tror du.
<CasperN> Krawlezt: vad för webbutveckling?
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Inte bestämt mig ännu faktiskt.
<CasperN> sno realubots idé om onlinekebab
<Krawlezt> :)
<Krawlezt> http://www.tankafetast.com/torrent/14035-harry-potter-och-d-dsrelikerna-del-2
<CasperN> inget sådant i kanalen
<itmannen> Krawlezt<  Ajabaja
<itmannen> Krawlezt< Tänk på att kan finnas någon som klagar till op
<Krawlezt> Tips på en bra film att köpa (a)
<Krawlezt> Ber om ursäkt till dom är emot fildelning etc etc
<Amoz> Krawlezt, ridskolan 4
<CasperN> blade runner
<Krawlezt> Någon som använder Photoshop i Linux?
<itmannen> Krawlezt<  Jag menade bara att du kan få en ban
<Amoz> itmannen, som du gick?
<Amoz> fick*
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Just därför jag bad om ursäkt.
<itmannen> jag änvänder gimp som är minst lika bra
<CasperN> och så finns krita som börjar bli hett
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Nja, gillar inte GIMP.
<CasperN> Krawlezt: provat nyaste gimp då?
<CasperN> alltså dev versionen?
<CasperN> det är skitstor skillnad
<Krawlezt> Har det kommit en ny? :O
<CasperN> typ
<CasperN> GIMP 2.8rc1 ute
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Ska testa det imorgon, ska koda en registrerings hemsida.
<CasperN> http://libregraphicsworld.org/blog/entry/hands-on-gimp-2-7-2-review
<CasperN> det där är skrivet för ett år sedan
<CasperN> men det är ganska mycket där som du säkert inte känner till
<Krawlezt> Kan nyaste gimpa öppna .ps filer?
<CasperN> har det alltid kunnat typ
<CasperN> psd
<CasperN> eller tänker du på postscript?
<Krawlezt> Oj, självklart menade jag .psd
<CasperN> sånt är inte självklart :)
<CasperN> fast nu nämnde du photoshop innan så :)
<CasperN> gimp klarar psd till stor del
<CasperN> men inte fullt ut
<Krawlezt> Aha, ok
<CasperN> ett alternativ eftersom du sitter i kde är http://krita.org/
<Krawlezt> Krita har jag testat, gillar det inte.
<CasperN> testat 2.4?
<CasperN> det släpptes ju för någon vecka sedan
<Krawlezt> Nope
<Krawlezt> Oherregud, mycket att testa :)
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Vilket är mest likt Photoshop tror du?
<CasperN> gimp
<HakanS> Krawlezt: Vad är det du inte gillar med Gimp respektive Krita?
<CasperN> men krita har nog bättre 16bitstöd tror jag
<CasperN> och det saknar gimp just nu
<CasperN> gimps stora förlust mot ps är penselmotorn och lagereffekterna
<itmannen> Krawlezt< Men photoshop funkar via wine tydligen. Men har du råd med detta ?
<CasperN> sedan har ps en del nya verktyg som är rätt najs, men ändå överflödiga
<CasperN> det finns inget som riktigt ersätter photoshop som grundverktyg, men det finns väldigt mycket som samtliga program bör lägga till
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Självklart :)
<CasperN> photoshop har många brister, största bristen är att ingen kan forka skiten och göra det bra
<CasperN> den fördelen har iaf gimp
<itmannen> Krawlezt<  Du höll på att trixa med få låg kostnad men nu har du råd med photoshop ?
<CasperN> sedan har gimp några år att ta ikapp, men det lär hända en dag
<HakanS> Krawlezt: Vad är det du inte gillar med Gimp respektive Krita?
<CasperN> kritas största problem är att det inte är fristående från sina officepaket
<CasperN> jag vill inte ha calligra eller koffice
<CasperN> http://assange.rt.com/nasrallah-episode-one/
<CasperN> Julian Assange nya tvshow
<kodein> russia today är fin putinvision
<CasperN> allt annat är fin pro väst propaganda
<CasperN> så om man inte väljer lite av varje så blir man blind
<kodein> nädå, putin äger ett par av de andra kanalerna också
<EAG> hmm nån som vet om man kan ansluta till en virtual host i apache och bli vidareslussad till en tomcat-sida?
<kodein> ja
<kodein> goggla reverse proxy apache -> hamna på sidor som http://www.apachetutor.org/admin/reverseproxies
<EAG> är det den där "uriworkermap" jag bör sätta mig in i?
<EAG> ok
<kodein> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_proxy.html är en bra manualsida
<EAG> ah, tack!
<kodein> http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/TomcatReverseProxy är nog typ precis det du söker, till och med
<EAG> företagsbrandväggen på mitt företag är helt fantastikt roligt konfad
<antii> EAG: dårå?
<EAG> de släpper inte ut webtrafik hur som helst
<antii> nehe?
<antii> hur gör de då? :P
<EAG> jadu
<EAG> det som gör mig mest frustrerad är att jag inte kan ssha ut
<antii> ehm?
<antii> men du kan ssha in till den?
<EAG> antii: jo..
<EAG> jag gnäller bara
<antii> låter konstigt :-P
<EAG> jag kommer inte åt min tomcat från jobbet
<antii> portforwarda då
<EAG> nej särskilt konstigt är de tinte faktiskt
<EAG> de tillåter inte mkt trafik utåt bara
<antii> låter mysko..
<antii> godnatt
<EAG> kodein: supertack!
<EAG> det funkade prima :)
<EAG> med viss modifikation :) siten krånglar järnet dock
<itmannen> Bråda dagar imorgon. Kl 09 hundvallning sen lite rast till kl 17. Jobbigt att vara pensionär
<itmannen> Så jag borde egentligen kräla till sovplatsen för att orka med
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
 * einand ansluter sig till x_link och gör 00:00 dansen
<itmannen> Det enda som har vett att gå är klockan. men den går desto fortare
<maxjezus> jag avregga mitt 100 megabitt internet och skaffa mobilt istället via kontantkort
<maxjezus> någon vecka senare kommer en spärr på 100 megabytes per dag
<maxjezus> så jäkla kefft att de kan försämra avtal
<maxjezus> innan var det fritt surfande för 8 kr per dag
<maxjezus> nu är det bara 100 mb/8 kr dag
<maxjezus> sen kostar varje begabyte 1 kr
<maxjezus> mega
<einand> varför bytte du fast mot mobilt i huvudtaget?
<maxjesy> ville inte ha abonnemang
<maxjesy> sommartid suger det
<maxjesy> skaffar lina igen till vintern
<maxjesy> men det är ju inte alla dagar man toksurfar och streamar film under sommaren
<maxjesy> men nu kan jag inte ens streama vetenskapens värld på svtplay
<maxjesy> :( . .
<maxjesy> i feel fucked.
<maxjesy> som cartman skulle sagt
<maxjesy> ska ringa till telia och säga "you did fuck me"
<maxjesy> fast på svenska
<maxjesy> men de vill jag inte skriva ut här, det låter för grovt
<maxjesy> nej, tele2 menar jag
<maxjesy> comviq
<maxjesy> fick dock inte svar på mitt mail till bussbolaget.
<maxjesy> avslutade med "era skithögar"
<maxjesy> kanske därför
<maxjesy> emostyle att skriva själv, men alla i den här kanalen har blitt tysta den senaste tiden
<maxjesy> rent teoretiskt i teorin, jag har en fråga om det går att genomföra en grej som är lite flummig.
<maxjesy> man har en stationär dator
<maxjesy> med 2 skärmutgångar
<maxjesy> kan man inte koda ett OS som kan använda två muspekare och tangentbord
<maxjesy> så man kan ha en till varje output skärm
<CasperN> klart man kan
<maxjesy> varför finns det inte?
<CasperN> men?
<CasperN> varför?
<maxjesy> en fet dator borde ju kunna serva flera användare
<maxjesy> jag kan ju ha flera filmer igång och surfa och allt samtidigt
<maxjesy> så tjejen och jag och dottern kan använda samma dator samtidigt
<maxjesy> på varsina skärmar
<CasperN> googla multipc så kanske du hittar något
<einand> sommartid skulle jag säga att trådlöst suger
<einand> på tok för överbelastat nät
<einand> för att vara använbart
<maxjesy> einand, jag menar, jag är inte hemma mycket endå
<maxjesy> så då står det bara och kostar
<maxjesy> kontantkort surf är billigast och inga fasta priser
<maxjesy> men segast och nu även begränsat
<einand> maxjesy: telenor är väl bäst på kontantkort, dom har ingen trafikmängstak
<einand> förutom fairuse
<maxjesy> antagligen för att fler använder det sommartid
<maxjesy> einand, sant, men bara fri surf till mitten av maj
<maxjesy> på alla laddningar
<maxjesy> bara 500 laddningen som har fri surf annars
<maxjesy> dom är fula diskar
<maxjesy> fiskar
<einand> 289 hos telenor
<maxjesy> länk?
<maxjesy> jag kollade igår
<einand> jag kollar precis nu
<maxjesy> då står dt Fri surf på alla utom en
<einand> http://www.telenor.se/privat/mobilt-bredband/mobiltbredband-kontant/index.html#T39437_4
<einand> dom har inte ens nått för 500
<einand> står dock så här
<einand>  För att säkerställa en hög och jämn användarupplevelse för alla kunder förbehåller sig Telenor rätten att, i de fall där en användares förbrukning är extrem, tillfälligt under tider med hög belastning i nätet ge denne en lägre hastighet, upp till 0,5 Mbit/s. Med extrem användning avses dataförbrukning som överstiger 15 GB under de senaste 30 dagarna
<maxjesy> precis, det var inte så på mitt abonnemang
<maxjesy> hos telenor
<maxjesy> då var det helt fri surf
<maxjesy> oavsätt fet-tank
<CasperN> maxjesy: http://www2.userful.com/products/userful-multiseat-linux
<einand> har alltid vart fairuse, enda är att dom specifierat det nu
<einand> efter PTS gnällde på dom
<maxjesy> jasså, har iaf toktankat på det förut
<einand> tja, en poliare till mig toktakner fortfarand,
<einand> är bara om nätet blir fullt dom stryper
<maxjesy> synd att som begränsar det istället för att utveckla det mera
<maxjesy> mer master, mer bandbredd
<einand> maxjesy: står ju klart och tydligt att dom inte begränsar hela tiden, utan bara när det är fullt i nätet
<maxjesy> einand, jojo, men endå
<einand> kan jag väl förstå helt och hållet
<maxjesy> dom har ju makten att göra det, ingen kan ju kontrollera
<einand> då dom har 5000 - 10,000% överbokning
<maxjesy> och ska alla fjortisar streama spotify
<maxjesy> blir det inte mycket surfför mig
<einand> men spotify fungerar utmärkt över 0.5
<einand> nja, blir bättre när kapacitetn i nätet blir bättre
<maxjesy> svtplay funkar dåligt på highQ under 2 megabittz
<einand> men att fixa det kommer bli rövdyrt
<maxjesy> satsa iaf på städerna mera
<einand> städerna är dyrast
<einand> och omöjligt
<maxjesy> ska ta en ryk, brb.
<einand> lägg ner 3g skiten helt, och kör på LTE/4g
<einand> maxjesy: MÃ¥nad Plus (354 kr och max 50 GB)
<einand> maxjesy: hos tele2
<maxjesy> kontant?
<maxjesy> binder mig inte på deras kassa avtal
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-19
<realubot> Jag skulle aldrig byta ut fast bredband mot mobilt.
<realubot> Det finns för många spärrar och fär mycket osäkerhet kring hur mobiloperatörerna ska hantera Skype-trafik m.m.
<realubot> Det är uppenbart att operatörerna inte anser att dagens affärsmodell fungerar och att dom filar på olika system för att ta betalt.
<realubot> T.ex: https://svt.se/2.22620/1.2623497/telia_stryper_skype_i_mobilnat
<realubot> 4g kanske blir aktuellt som alt. till fast bredband i framtiden om trafikgränsen tas bort eller är tillräckligt hög och om piserna sjunker.
 * realubot har talat.
<realubot> "Sex av tio artiklar om företag som finns på den nätbaserade uppslagsboken Wikipedia innehåller faktafel. Det visar ny forskning.
<realubot> "
<realubot> "Resultatet av kommunikationsproblemen är att ungefär 60 procent av artiklarna som rör olika företag fortsätter att ha fel i sig, enligt undersökningen."
<realubot> /quit
<haffe> Morgon.
<spacebug-> morrn
<phnom> Morrn
<haffe> Se Carolus rise.
<haffe> Nej men.
<haffe> Ännu en dag.
<haffe> Vad ska man göra nu?
<_Trullo> jobba
<antii> :D
<kodein> håhåjaja
<haffe> Hallå hallå.
<haffe> Action.
<haffe> Hoppa dansa.
<kodein> tanz der ubuntista
<maxjezy> lagar hemmapizza med salami, bacon, chorizo korv
<maxjezy> och löl ost tomat.
<maxjezy> va tror ni? is it eatable?
<kodein> öl och bacon
<kodein> där har du en frukost
<Kimmen> käkade ungefär det till lunch, bacon, salami, köttfärs, lök och ost på pizzan
<maxjezy> https://www.comviq.se/Sfa-Artikel.aspx?a=sfa-motorola-motoluxe
<maxjezy> tror ni den är bra?
<kodein> säkert värd 0 kronor
<Markk> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=1102127
<Markk> Kostar lite över 2k löst. :P
<Markk> Så du ska betala det dubbla för den?
<maxjezy> man betalar ju noll kr
<kodein> gratis är gott
<maxjezy> använder ju endå comviq och laddar betydligt mer än 200 kr /månad
<Markk> haha
<Markk> Jag kör på 3total.
<Markk> 349kr/mån.
<Markk> Fick en HTC One X på köpet.
<maxjezy> 3 är skit här iaf
<kodein> jag skulle säkert klara mig med jobbmobilen
<einand> Tre är skit över allt
<Markk> Tele2 har ju sitt för 345kr/mån.
<kodein> och då skulle _ni_ få betala
<Markk> Tre äger här i Sthlm. :P
<antii> Markk: Indeed.
<maxjezy> tre är inget magiskt nummer
<maxjezy> jävla skitsnack det där
<Markk> :P
<einand> jodå, tre är ett magiskt dåligt nummer ;)
<haffe> Global telefon total?
<bamsefar> Tre äger fan aldrig, sänker hela sverige för att det råkar vara strömlöst i spånga. :P
<einand> fast tele2 har väl plockat bort sitt "total" abb. det var väl bara tillfällig kampanj?
<Markk> Det är till den 23 april.
<Markk> Om dom inte har slutat nu då.
<Markk> Jag har kört med Comviq/Tele2 sedan slutet av 90-talet och gick över till Tre för 2 år sen.
<einand> ser det inte på deras websida
<Markk> Har inte haft några problem alls.
<Markk> Har en Tele2-telefon också, mest som referens.
<einand> jag körde tele2 tills deras nät paja, då bytte jag till telia
<Markk> Den har alltid sämre uppkoppling.
<Markk> mottagning*
<Markk> Och i tunnelbanan har Tre en läckande kabel, så dom har bäst mottagning där. :P
<einand> Bor man i göteborg är tre nog det sämsta operatören
<Markk> Mm
<einand> hur mycket radioskugga som helst
<Markk> Men jag sa som sagt i Sthlm.
<einand> sedan dom bröt sammarbetet med telenor
<Markk> Telia och Tele2 delar på 3G-nätet.
<Markk> Och det nätet är inte skoj alls.
<einand> Dom delar frekvensband ja, men infrastrukturen bakom är helt separat
<Markk> nej, dom är delägare i ett gemensamt företag.
<Markk> Därför det heter "Sweden 3G".
<einand> Ja
<einand> men ändå separat infrastruktur bakom
<Markk> Antagligen, men vad spelar det för roll?
<Markk> Taskig mottagning ändå. :P
<einand> spelar stor roll, då tele2 har rejält mycket större överbokning än telia
<einand> Tja, Sweden 3g har väl itne direkt dålig täckning
<einand> fast, jag befinner mig inte i stockholm, utan mest ute i skogen så jag vet inte hur det är där
<einand> och som jag alltid säger,  ingen ide att ge sig in i debatter om operatörer, finns alltid någon som har positiva respektive negativa erfarenheter
<einand> kör på det du är nöjd med
<Markk> Jupp
<Markk> Jag har Tre i en telefon, Tele2 i den andra och Telesnor i den tredje.
<Markk> Har aldrig några problem med mottagningen.
<Markk> Men tele2 har bara GPRS på vissa ställen i sthlm.
<Markk> Lite udda ställen också.
<einand> tele2 har väl börjat få edge nu me va?
<Markk> Dom har haft det ett bra tag nu.
<einand> 14:31:13 -!- bittin is "Martin Jernberg" on #offtopic-ubuntu-se
<einand> bittin: najs att du skriver ditt, ditt namn numera
<speedxcore> Jag har ett terminal program som spottar ut en fil. Jag undrar, kan jag istället skicka resultatet till en pipe? Finns det något allmänt eller beror det på program.
<speedxcore> jag vill helst undvika att köra cat på en tempfil.
<phnom> sålänge den spottar ut det till stdout eller någon annan av dem så är det bara att pipea
<maxjezy> CasperN är du här?
<CasperN> maxjezy: nä
<maxjezy> :(
<itmannen> Stort grattis till mig. Nu har jag lyckats formatera fel partition
<CasperN> aj
<CasperN> stor förlust?
<itmannen> Får ta och testa med Hirens CD för att försöka rädda
<itmannen> Undrar hur dum i huvudet man får vara
<itmannen> Hela mitt bildarkiv sen många år fanns där :(
<CasperN> ojdå
<CasperN> men det kanske går att rädda något om du har tur
<maxstupid> brukar väl gå rädda det mesta
<CasperN> annars får du skicka disken till något specialföretag
<itmannen> maxstupid<  Nja det beror allt på det. Men jag får testa iaf
<itmannen> Nu måste jag köra igång Hirens
<maxstupid> hoppas på de iaf
<CasperN> se till att inga skrivningar görs till disken bara
<einand> itmannen: ingen backup?
<einand> bittin: vad köpte du?
<einand> itmannen: formatera är faktiskt inte specielt farligt, finns program som återskapar filsystemet
<CasperN> hirens cd borde fixa det
<einand> CasperN: tror jag med
<einand> "bästa" filsystmet att paja är igentligen NTFS, ur den synvinkeln då dom har 3 backuper på MBR och Filalokeringstabell
<CasperN> kör bara inte Active Kill Disk från skivan :)
<einand> fast bästa sättet är att alltid ha konstant med backuper
<Krawlezt> Någon som vet hur man läser sina meddelanden man har fått på sin bnc genom irssi? Vanliga är "/msg -sBNC read" dock fungerar det inte i irssi, försökt med quote.
<Parre> johan.holmberg@fi-255-02:~/iso$ dd if=/dev/sr0 of=cd.iso
<Parre> dd: läser "/dev/sr0": In/ut-fel
<Parre> 0+0 poster in
<Parre> 0+0 poster ut
<Parre> 0 byte (0 B) kopierade, 0,0223876 s, 0,0 kB/s
<Parre> johan.holmberg@fi-255-02:~/iso$
<Parre> Jag försöker kopiera en cd, men det lyckas ej. Några idéer?
<spacebug-> ser ut som den inte kan läsa skivan eller så är inte /dev/sr0 rätt enhet
<larsemil>  /dev/cdrom kanske?
<spacebug-> kolla vad dmesg säger
<Parre> Har testat med det också. cdrom är en link till sr0
<spacebug-> kan det va så skumt att den användaren inte har rättigheter att läsa /dev/sr0 ?
<Parre> Det går fint att spela upp skivan
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> vad säger dmesg då?
<Parre> dmesg gav kosmiska mängder felmeddelanden.
<spacebug-> hehe men troligen ganska längst ned och nått med /dev/sr0
<spacebug-> dd klagar ju iaf på in/ut-fel .. IO-error alltså.. typ att den inte kan läsa
<johanbr> Parre, kopieringsskydd?
<Parre> Ska jag lägga dmesg i http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Parre> vanlig ljudcd har väl inte kopieringsskydd?
<johanbr> jodå, det kan den ha
<Parre> http://paste.ubuntu.com/936934/
<maxstupid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23Y-vmLWDV8
<maxstupid> ge mig kritik på min senaste sci-fi klipp
<spacebug-> Parre: kan kanske va koperingskydd då. kolla in paketen libdvdcss2 och libdvdread4
<spacebug-> K3B kan läsa såna skivor (KDE-applikation)
<einand> hur säker är raid5 om man har olika storlekar på diskarna
<bamsefar> Den använder väl bara samma size på alla diskarna?
<bamsefar> Och skrotar det som är över.
<einand> ok
<einand> är väl så
<andol> bamsefar, einand: Njae, åtminstone med mdadm så kan man även bygga set utifrån partioner, och då är det de som ska vara lika stora, inte nödvändigtvis diskarna i sig.
<bamsefar> andol: Ja, precis.
<bamsefar> Men du har ju inte olika stora partitioner.
<einand> nja, fick tag på en färdig nas enhet, ingen aning om hur configurationen på den fungerar
<andol> bamsefar: Precis, därav Njae.
<einand> nu har jag dock ett annat problem att lösa, varför min tjejs laptop kommer åt nasen men inte min
<bamsefar> andol: SÃ¥ du kan inte ha raid5 med olika stora diskar.
<bamsefar> Barre: Rätta mig om jag har fel.
<maxstupid> einand, lättaste lösningen är att du tar hennes och hon får din
<maxstupid> sen har din åtkomst men inte hennes
<maxstupid> as god intended it to be
<einand> maxstupid: en i7 cpu 8GB ram mot en Atom 1.6Ghz och 1GB ram
<einand> maxstupid: låter som en bra deal, för henne
<maxstupid> japp
<maxstupid> bra dealar gör tjejor på gröten
<maxstupid> sen är det bara inkassera
<einand> detta är dock löjligt irriterande
<maxstupid> nej seriöst, trollar bara. vet inte hur du ska lösa det, antar du är närmare mig en lösning iaf.
<einand> kör en windows lösning, reboot
<maxstupid> windows ftw
<einand> jag tror jag vet vad felet är, datorn hatar mig
<Krawlezt> Hm, konstigt. Enligt olika scripts så har jag Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<Krawlezt> http://pastebin.com/unEZrTpF
<phnom> Krawlezt: Your point being?
<Krawlezt> Jag undrar varför? Är Kubuntu så litet att det visas som Ubuntu?
<phnom> Krawlezt: Det är ju Ubuntu, med en annan DE
<Krawlezt> phnom: Fortfarande konstigt att det står Ubuntu 12.04 och inte Kubuntu 12.04
<lag^> du kan vara kubuntu
<Krawlezt> :(
<lag^> :(
<lag^> Du kör ju ubuntu.. bara med annan skrivbordsmiljö
<lag^> ubuntu med kde helt enkelt?
<lag^> som att du skulle installera ubuntu, och sen kde på det..
<lag^> med skillnaden att du nu slipper gnome 3
<lag^> säkert något mer.. Är inte helt hundra..
<Krawlezt> Mjo, aja troligen står det Kubuntu om en vecka :)
<lag^> för att+
<Krawlezt> Ubuntu 12.04 kommer då så antar att Kubuntu 12.04 också kommer då.
<einand> dom har ju dragit in sitt anslag itll kubuntu så efter 12.04 kommer inte kubuntu :(
<Krawlezt> Aja, Kubuntu 12.04 kommer någon gång tror jag.
<CasperN> sudo apt get kubuntu-desktop
<lag^> nu fattar jag ingenting
<CasperN> det kommer såklart gå fixa kde från ubuntu, så det spelar säkert inte så stor roll
<lag^> Krawlezt: Jag trodde du undrade varför du hade "ubuntu" installerat när det var "kubuntu".. jag läste inte ens versionnumret..
<CasperN> men kommer de verkligen sluta med kubuntu då?
<CasperN> eller är det bara ekonomiskt utvecklarstöd de stryper?
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Vet finner du denna information?
<CasperN> http://hexus.net/tech/news/software/34917-canonical-pulls-kubuntu-funding-plug-7-years/
<CasperN> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/canonical-withdraw-financial-support-from-kubuntu/
<CasperN> http://www.itwire.com/opinion-and-analysis/open-sauce/52712-kubuntu-funding-cut-just-one-step-in-canonicals-grand-plan
<Krawlezt> Hm, nåpot jag har missat.
<CasperN> top 3 på google av 120000 resultat
<Krawlezt> "after the April release of Kubuntu 12.04."
<CasperN> du har missat något ja :)
<Krawlezt> Så efter 12.04 så har Kubuntu inget stöd av Ubuntu?
<CasperN> nä
<CasperN> läs
<Krawlezt> Men helt ärligt, jag har aldrig gillat Kubuntu men nu när jag fick testa 12.04 kommer jag aldrig gå över till gnome igen.
<Krawlezt> Så får Kubuntu folk att testa 12.04 så kommer det bli väldigt populärt.
<CasperN> varför så bestämd, du gillade ju inte kde, du kanske kommer gilla gnome i framtiden?
<Krawlezt> Jag gillade inte KDE förr då det var 11.10, men nu på 12.04 så gillar jag det. Konstigt faktiskt.
 * CasperN avskyr stora DE
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Jag gillar gnome 2 :)
<CasperN> men nu ska jag käka fisk
 * Krawlezt går in i KDevelop återigen..
<einand> funderar på att köpa D800
<hplc> hej
<Krawlezt> Tja :)
<hplc> hur går datorbygget? klart?
<Krawlezt> Allting är klart :) Har t.o.m börjat med programmeringen :)
<hplc> vilken programmering?
<hplc> nybörjare som jag eller mer avancerad nivå?
<Krawlezt> Hm, jadu just nu håller jag på med PHP så avgör själv.
<Krawlezt> hplc: Är väl nybörjare inom programmering men är lite erfaren inom webutveckling, dock inte mycket.
<haffe> Krawlezt: PHP är inte programmering.
<haffe> PHP är en styggelse.
<Krawlezt> haffe: Påstod inte att PHP är programmering :)
<madbear> PHP är ett språk!
<madbear> programmering är inte språk
<madbear> därav php är inte programmering
<einand> inget fel på php, förutom 99% av dom som brukar språket
<madbear> rule of argument #1029293101
<itmannen> swecarp< Välkommen till klubben för inbördes beundran
<einand> 17:48:36 -!- KungFredda is "Om du läser de här har du alldeles för lite" on #ubuntu-se
<einand> vad har jag förlite av?
<Krawlezt> 17:48 -!- KungFredda [Luzifer@109-124-137-204.customer.t3.se] has joined #ubuntu-se
<Krawlezt> hm
<einand> 17:48:36 -!- KungFredda (Om du läser de här har du alldeles för lite) [Luzifer@109-124-137-204.customer.t3.se] has joined #ubuntu-se
<einand> Krawlezt: du får fixa roligare inställningar ;)
<Krawlezt> Måste ju betyda något einand  ;)
<swecarp> itmannen,  tackar
<itmannen> swecarp<  Tyvärr så har jag varit dåligt så jag har inte fått iväg paketet idag
<swecarp> ingen fara
<itmannen> swecarp<  Jag ska försöka imorgon
<swecarp> ingen bråska tänk på din hälsa
<itmannen> Jag upptäcker att Hirens är ganska invecklat vid recovery
<swecarp> Hirens ???
<itmannen> swecarp<  Hirens Boot CD
<swecarp> ok
<itmannen> swecarp<  Jag min idiot har lyckats formatera en partition med alla mina bilder sen många år
<arand> Kör man  inte photorec då?
<swecarp> välkommen i klubben lyckades för ett tagsedan krasha en hdd med alla mina bilder ca 3000
<itmannen> swecarp< Fick du tillbaka dom
<hplc> på tal om HBCD och recovery, om man får ett VB error i en app, är det då appen eller windows som är orsaken?
<itmannen> photorec funkar inte för mig
<swecarp> nej dom låg på samma part som os så dom är borta
<itmannen> Jisses Amalia. Vi spelar i samma division :)
<swecarp> jajemensan det är därför jag nu mera har sep hdd för bilderna
<itmannen> swecarp<  Jag har startat en sektor för sektor återställning. Får se om det ger något
<swecarp> det är bara att hoppas
<Krawlezt> Hehe, nu när jag har alla mina program etc har jag 20GB av 1000TB använt..
<itmannen> Men det tar en ofantlig tid
<itmannen> 1000 TB ?
<Krawlezt> 1000GB, skrev för snabbt.
<itmannen> En viss skillnad
<arand> iso prefix borde vara qwerty-anpassade.
<arand> LÃ¥tom oss ISO-Dworak.
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Kommer ta 1år för mig at fylla 1TB tror jatg.
<itmannen> Krawlezt<  Det brukar gå snabbare att fylla än man först tror
<joel135> Krawlezt: vad lagrar du då?
<haffe> En hårddisk har två tillstånd.
<haffe> Full och ny.
<Krawlezt> Ny är min :)
<haffe> Så imorgon så är den full.
<haffe> Fast å andra sidan.
<haffe> Jag har haft min 1TB i snart ett år.
<Krawlezt> joel135: Hemsidor/filmer/OS
<haffe> Det är 800gb ledigt på den än.
<Krawlezt> Jag har 970GB ledigt :(
<haffe> Det är inte så spännande att lagra när man har 100 Mbit.
<Krawlezt> Disk Usage: 21.21GB/928.56GB (2.28%)
<Krawlezt> haffe: Med bra internet hade jag kunnat fyllt 1TB på en månad.
<haffe> Jag har 100Mbit.
<haffe> Min hårddisk är nästan tom, fortfarande.
<Krawlezt> :)
<Krawlezt> Är det värt att klocka i5?
<andol> Krawlezt: Upp eller ner?
<Krawlezt> upp
<Krawlezt> Den är på 3,3Ghz nu men vet att man kan få den till 4,3GHz men jag tror inte jag har någon anledning till det
<CasperN> ge fan i det eftersom du är nybörjare
<CasperN> så slipper du paja något i onödan
<Krawlezt> Okej, min RAM användning är 1,1GB av 4 och CPUn ligger på 6%
<Krawlezt> propus: Där?
<hplc> finns det nån bra app för att ha koll på en usb dongel?
<Krawlezt> haffe: Vad menar du med det? Utveckla!
<Nafallo> hplc: network-manager-gnome?
<Krawlezt> Jag ska reboota, återkommer
<hplc> Nafallo: nja lite mer specifikt som kan visa antal timmar, kostnad och sånt beroende på om det är telia eller tre eller telenor etc etc
<swecarp> itmannen,  är du kvar jag fick kasta mig ut hastigt
<Kraw> hplc: Vad menade du med "dongel"?
<hplc> Kraw: usb 3G modem
<Kraw> Sådan använder jag just nu
<hplc> Kraw: jag med, ofrivilligt, men jag skulle vilja se lite mer noggrann statistik över timmar och kostnad och sånt
<Kraw> hplc: I Windows får man ett program med när man stoppar i USB't där man ser sådant, dock inte i Linux.
<Kraw> Dock bör det gå att ordna via wine.
<CasperN> https://launchpad.net/modemmanager
<CasperN> använd det
<lag^> xfce var ju mys..
<lag^> varför har jag inte använt det förut?
<CasperN> xfce är mys ja, jag går till sängs med min openpandora som har xfce varje natt
<CasperN> hplc: se länken ovan
<lag^> haha
<lag^> det lät nästan lite snuskigt
<Kraw> CasperN: Hur öppnar man .tar.bz2? -.
<CasperN> jadu, man läser manualen
<lag^> hmm.. men jag kan inte alt+1
<lag^> wtf..
<lag^> kan alt+annat
<lag^> men inte 1
<lag^> nu får ni fixa det här tycker jag :(
<CasperN> Kraw: jag kan inte varenda kommando tyvärr, men om du skriver tar --help
<CasperN> eller tar --usage
<Kraw> Jag tänkte bara fråga om du visste så jag slapp kolla upp det
<lag^> CasperN: har du koll på varfr jag inte kan alt+1 i min irssi via xfce-terminalen? :(
<CasperN> va inte lat
<CasperN> lag^: är det för att bläddra?
<CasperN> ingen aning iaf, använder inte irssi
<lag^> för att byta kanal ja
<lag^> alt+1 kommer till statusfönstret
<CasperN> ok, som i ff och alla andra program typ
<lag^> jag tar för vana att alltid ställa mig i alt+1 när jag drar ska göra annat
<lag^> får kolla inställningar.. hmm
<lag^> den verkar korrelt
<lag^> switch to tab 1 = alt+1
<lag^> :<
<CasperN> knepigt
<lag^> aha
<lag^> tror jag vet vad det är
<lag^> inställningen är ju för om jag har flera terminal öppna i tabbar
<lag^> inte kanalen
<lag^> dum jag är
<lag^> ibland
<lag^> success!
<hplc> vad använder ni för att göra flowcharts för programmering? Dia? OpenDraw?
<Kraw> .deb filer, hur kör man dom?
<haffe> dkpg -i *.deb
<haffe> hplc: tikz.
<Kraw> haffe: Tackar!
<Kraw> haffe: DU menade dock dkpg? :)
<haffe> dpkg
<Kraw> Vad jobbigt allting blev, äckliga Teamviewer
<Kraw> dpkg finns inte i Kubuntu haffe
<phnom> ^_o
<haffe> x_o
<haffe> x_x
<Kraw> Jo, det fanns men det går inte att installa teamviewer för att det inte finns någon .deb hantera i Kubuntu
<Kraw> http://pastebin.com/b0nYTzAY
<phnom> Krawlezt: Nu kanske det här är ett långskott, men har du provat att faktiskt installera paketen som den säger sig sakna?
<haffe> Vadfalls.
<haffe> Vad sysslar du med phnom ?
<Krawlezt> phnom: Ja, håller på att installera massor utav saker nu så det ska fungera (Hoppas jag)
<phnom> Krawlezt: Ptja, om paketen som den implicit sa åt dig att installera är en delmängd av "massor utav saker" så torde det fungera sen.
<phnom> haffe: Jag har inte en aning, måste man ha det?
<haffe> Nej.
<haffe> Det finns bara nu ändå.
<Krawlezt> nu går det bättre
<phnom> Det är helt klart överskattat att ha en aning om vad man gör.
<Amoz> phnom, ja
<Amoz> varför ska man veta något om teknik? Det är väl utvecklarnas uppgift att göra system så simpla som Apple's , right?
<haffe> Hahahaha.
<haffe> Tänk dig att komma in till operation och höra kirurgen säga det.
<haffe> 'Det är helt klart överskattat att veta vad man gör'.
<hplc> haffe: tikz finns inte i repon och inte hos launchpad, är det komersiell closed source?
<phnom> hplc: paket till latex/tex
<phnom> http://www.texample.net/tikz/examples/simple-flow-chart/
<phnom> http://www.spotify.com/se/blog/archives/2012/04/19/new-android-preview/ Yay! \o/
<hplc> vad ÄR latex för nåt? apt-get install latex* skyfflar in 854 nya paket :s
<haffe> texlive
<CasperN> ett typsättningssystem
<Amoz> latex <3
<hplc> men det blir jag inte klokare av, är latex en text editor?
<Amoz> LaTeX*
<Amoz> hplc, google is your friend
<hplc> men google är ingen social friend
<CasperN> nej, det är ett språk för hur man skriver formaterad text
<CasperN> väldigt användbart
<hplc> låter som en författar-grej
<Amoz> hplc, korrekt, typ
<hplc> hmm nåt man skulle komma i kontakt med om jag går vidare med min idé om att hjälpa översätta text i appar?
<X-Sleepy-X> Ska det vara release party för 12.04?
<Krawlezt> Om det ska
<hplc> ny version som kräver mer CPU mer RAM mer GPU  :´(    mina gamla lådor kan knappt dra 11.XX
<christoffer> X-Sleepy-X, det ska vara ett evenemang i Stenungsund, Bohuslän
<christoffer> fler evenemang känner jag inte till i Sverige
<Krawlezt> hplc: Tycker inte 12.04 drar så mycket
<Krawlezt> När allting var standard tog Kubuntu 3% CPU och 0.3 i RAM.
<Krawlezt> Nu när jag har ändrat inställningar och dragit på effekter ligger CPUN på 6-15% och RAM på 1.1GB :)
<CasperN> vilket slöseri
<Krawlezt> CasperN: ?
<hplc> det där är relativt din maskin, mitt absoluta tak går vid 1GB RAM och 2.66 GHZ CPU och onboard krets för grafiken
<Krawlezt> hplc: Din dator bör klara det vanliga 12.04 garanterat.-
<X-Sleepy-X> christoffer, ok fel stad för mig då. Hehe
<christoffer> =)
<Krawlezt> Jag har nästan maxat med effekter och sådant samt har väldigt många program igång  och har bara 1,1GB i ram.
<haffe> Min C2D med 8 gb ram klarar 12.04.
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Ska testa GIMP Nu
<CasperN> ftp://ftp.gimp.org/pub/gimp/v2.8/ ha så skoj
<Krawlezt> sudo apt-get install gimp?
<CasperN> nej
<Krawlezt> Det blev 2.6 märkte jag
<hplc> på tal om prestanda, finns det nån linux-motsvarighet till sisoft sandra? så man kan bilda sig en uppfattning om hur man ligger jämfört med andra?
<hplc> skulle vara kul att få jämföra med era resultat i så fall :)
<CasperN> har inte ubuntu något sådant program som standard?
<haffe> glgears
<hplc> det är väl bara för grafikdelen? om man vill se helhetsresultatet HDD CPU etc etc
<CasperN> hardinfo?
<CasperN> en del kör med blender benchmark
<CasperN> men det är bara generellt, och mest för att jämföra mellan blenderversioner
<CasperN> http://wiki.hardinfo.org/HomePage
<hplc> så med andra ord finns det ingen äkta benchmarking app för linux?
<CasperN> finns det säkert
<CasperN> sök lite istället
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Är tvungen att installera X antal program för att få det att fungera
<Krawlezt> Har bara intltool kvar
<hplc> ööh mitt moderkort morrade just åt mig :s
<hplc> seriöst
<CasperN> bättre än Krawlezts moderkort som skjuter blixtrar
<Krawlezt> :)
<Krawlezt> MITT FÖRRA CasperN
<hplc> jag måste nog driva ut lite onda daemoner :s
<Krawlezt> Observera det
<CasperN> hans ex menade jag :)
<CasperN> hplc: klia den med en stålborste över nordbryggan
<hplc> jag rör den inte, seriöst, skiten morrade och vibrerade
<haffe> Hahahaha.
<hplc> ...var är mina stesolid nu tro
<Markk> I magen.
<Krawlezt> intltool verkar inte vilja installeras, blir Harry Potter istället
<CasperN> Krawlezt: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/cvs/general/intltool.html
<Krawlezt> ls
<Krawlezt> oj fel ruta
<Nafallo> sl
<hplc> stockholms lokaltraffik ger väldigt lite output
<haffe> hplc: Pröva att installera paketet sl.
<hplc> sådär stesolid och mirtazapin, nu skulle man fixa det även om både skattemyndigheten och försäkringskassan hemsöker mig i mina mardrömmar
<haffe> Vill du ha lite abilify och lite Aderall när vi ändå är igång?
<hplc> nja jag ska få tillbaka ritalinet hoppas jag, abilify vet jag inte vad det är
<hplc> fast jag hade gärna provat adderall med, får se vad vitrockarna säger
<Amoz> hplc, vad är det du tar dem mot?
<Krawlezt> Någon som vet om Minecraft går i Linux?
<hplc> vilken? stesolid och mirtazapin är mot panikångest, ritalin är mot kronisk trötthet med insomningar
<Amoz> Krawlezt, yup
<Amoz> Krawlezt, klart det gör. Det är ju Java ;)
<Krawlezt> Hur installerar man java då? Håller på att bli tokig!
<haffe> Krawlezt: Ja.
<hplc> fast dom är slut nu och neurologbristen där jag bor gör att jag nu tvingas leva utan tills dom fått ordning på sin personal
<Krawlezt> Försökt hur mycket som helst, sen när jag trodde jag var klar så fungerade det inte.
<haffe> Det går att spela minecraft i Linux.
<Amoz> Krawlezt, openjdk-7-jre
<haffe> Har du prövat att bara göra en apt-cache search java?
<Amoz> Krawlezt, om du ska köra klienten så är det nog rekommenderat att fixa sun's version
<Krawlezt> Amoz: haha, installerade precis den1
<Amoz> openjdk är inte 100% vad gäller MC
<Amoz> Krawlezt, då borde det funka
<Amoz> om du får problem så kan du ju fixa Sun's version istället
<Barre> bamsefar: det beror på vilken typ av raid implementation du går på. linux md så går det alldeles utmärkt så länge du skapa raid över partitioner som är lika stora. en del hw-raid implementationer tillåter olika stora diskar med begränsningen att det är den minsta disken i settet som avgör hur stor raiden blir. alltså, en raid5 som skapas över en 300GB och fyra 600GB diskar kommer således bli 900GB användbar yta.
<Barre> bamsefar: s/900GB/1200GB/
<Krawlezt> bamsefar: Förövrigt så har jag köpt datorn och installerat allting :)
<Krawlezt> Amoz: Det fungerar inte, får samma error fortfarande. Vad är Sun's version?
<hplc> jag kan inte ens se signaturen bamsefar skriva nåt, totalt osynlig för mig
<hplc> är det en sån där cloak?
<Amoz> Krawlezt, vad är det som inte funkar då? beskriv felet så är det lättare att hjälpa dig
<Barre> hplc: jag svarade på en fråga från 16:30-tiden...
<haffe> Fisk.
<hplc> Barre: ok
<Krawlezt> Amoz: Jadu, försöker starta minecraft via Wine så får jag error att JVM inte finns eller något liknande.
<einand> Krawlezt: men du, minecraft är java fungerar utmärkt utan wine ;)
<Krawlezt> :o
<hplc> :D
<phnom>  /facedesk
<hplc> lol
<einand> Krawlezt: släng in suns java, och ladda ner jar filen från minecrafts websida
<Amoz> .......................................
<einand> så startar du det med java -jar minecraft.jar
<Amoz> i rest my case....
<Krawlezt> einand: Jag har inte köpt minecraft, hehe.
<Zambezi> Philip5: Oh, Gevalia som slog ut Löfbergs lila vann guldet. Känns förlusten lite bättre då? ;-)
<einand> Krawlezt: spelar väl ingen större roll
<einand> Krawlezt: fungerar på exakt samma sätt ändå
<Krawlezt> Jag har en .exe fil, dock sa Amoz att det fungerade utan wine?
<madbear> Philip5: YES!
<einand> Krawlezt: men ladda ner jar filen från minecrafts websida, exe filen är bara kompilerad java fil, dom fungerar identiskt
<haffe> Krawlezt: Varför kör du inte bara med jarfilen?
<hplc> "Det är helt klart överskattat att ha en aning om vad man gör."
<Krawlezt> För jag har ingen jar fil
<Krawlezt> Jag har bara .exe filer, ska hitta Minecraft för Linux.
<einand> Krawlezt: använd exakt de filer du har
<einand> Krawlezt: ladda ner minecraft.jar från minecrafts websida
<einand> hur svår är det
<phnom> hplc: :P
<phnom> einand: Rocketsurgery!
<einand> tydligen
<hplc> kan man använda mdadm för att skapa soft 0 eller 10?
<haffe> Krawlezt: https://s3.amazonaws.com/MinecraftDownload/launcher/minecraft.jar
<realubot> Yo!
<hplc> realubot: hej
<realubot> hplc: Hallå där.
<realubot> hplc: Läget?
<hplc> realubot: jo ganska bra, själv?
<hplc> haffe: hur i helsike fick du adderall utskrivet?, finns ju inte godkänt av socialstyrelsen?
<realubot> hplc: Det är ok.
<realubot> hplc: Dags för en kaffe nu. :)
<hplc> realubot: håller med :)
<hplc> hellre coffebeans än javabeans
<bamsefar> Barre: Jojo, precis. Då blir de ju lika stora, överskjutande yta blir oanvändbar (förutom i mdraid då)
<haffe> hplc: Jag sa inte att jag fick det utskrivet.
 * hplc avundsjuk på haffe
<Philip5> madbear: är du ute och springer runt kvarteret och skriker sm-guld sm-guld sm-guuuuld då?!?! :D
<haffe> Jag har aldrig någonsin varit i besittning av Aderall.
<swecarp> philip välkommen till den riktiga världen
<swecarp> Philip5,
<hplc> haffe: ok jag trodde det på grund av inlägget :)
<hplc> huh? hur kan folk stealtha så där hela tiden?
<hplc> in and out of the shadows som en annan ninja
<madbear> Philip5: inte direkt... men det va en bra idé
<Krawlezt> Någon här som har fått tabletter emot sömnproblem?
<hplc> jo
<Krawlezt> hplc: Vad fick du?
<hplc> Krawlezt: mirtazapin som ångest och oros dämpande, och alimemazin som insomningsmedel
<hplc> jag får inte använda dom klassiska sömnmedlen för min lungsjukdom kan göra att dom dödar mig när jag sover
<Krawlezt> hplc: Jag fick min doktor att ge mig Propavan :)
<Krawlezt> Dock ska jag få honom att ge mig imovan istälet :)
<Krawlezt> istället*
<itmannen> Herre  min dag. Har det blivit ubuntu-fraga-doktorn
<swecarp> hejsan itmannen
<hplc> Krawlezt: båda är bra, men inget jag får använda, dom kan döda mig
<itmannen> swecarp<   Hojtan. rr det du som skriver ut recept ? :)
<swecarp> japp vad vill du ha
<Krawlezt> hplc: Vad tror du jag kommer om jag säger dåliga effekter på propavan? Imovan?
<itmannen> swecarp<  Nä jag behöver inget sådant
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp> itmannen,  har du upplevt problem med flash i fierfox eller vad kör du för webläsare
<itmannen> Men nog kan man diskuttera psykofarmaka någon annanstans
<hplc> Krawlezt: ingen aning, men skulle tro det
<swecarp> håller med dig
<itmannen> swecarp<  Firefox. Flash funkat ra
<swecarp> ok hadde en uppdatering i går som tydligen knasade så flash slutade att funke försökte instalera flera gånger igår men det gick inte
<swecarp> trixade lite idag och nu funkar det
<Krawlezt> hplc: Har du erfarenheter utav imovan? Sist jag testade dom tycker jag dom var nice :)
<hplc> Krawlezt: det kan ge riktigt skumma effekter om man inte går och lägger sig omedelebart efter intag, du kan göra dom knäppaste saker in a state of zombie
<Krawlezt> hplc: Jag överdriver bara om mina sömnproblem, försöket få benzo preparat men det fick jag inte :)
<Krawlezt> Ska försöka få imovan
<mewmin> har det utskrivet
<mewmin> bra medicin
<Krawlezt> mewmin: Imovan?
<mewmin> Krawlezt: har du främst insomningssvårigheter?
<mewmin> aa
<hplc> Krawlezt: nä man får aldrig om man rakt ut ber om nåt, du får nog hinta lite finkänsligt
<mewmin> imovane t.o.m
<mewmin> eller zopiklon som det verksamma ämnet heter
<Krawlezt> mewmin: Det tog 2år för folk att inse att jag hade problem, fick propavan nu och ska försöka få imovan. Är dom roliga? :)
<mewmin> Krawlezt: om det är insomningssvårigheter du har så säg det och att propavan inte får dig att somna
<Krawlezt> hplc: Jag lurade dom att ge mig propavan (Jag ska egentligen inte få det).
<mewmin> så får du nog stilnoct eller imovane
<itmannen> swecarp<  Vad trixade du till
<mewmin> propavan är ju ingenting
<mewmin> får jag i 100-pack
<mewmin> antihistamin bara
<Krawlezt> mewmin: Ja, insomning. Ska säga att jag blir snurrig och mår dåligt när jag vaknar och jag fick lättare att sova, kanske 1-2h tidigare men det var inte värt för att må så dåligt på morgonen.
<Krawlezt> Det bör väl duga?
<mewmin> Krawlezt: om du vill flumma på imovanen så går det ja. men inget jag rekommenderar, jag får själv grava hallucinationer av 4 st
<Krawlezt> mewmin: Jag köper sådana dagligen så om jag får dom på recept blir jag överlycklig :)
<mewmin> har över vanlig dos utskriven, 15 mg per natt
<Krawlezt> Stilnoct har jag slutat reagera på så det är tråkigt.
<mewmin> så på nyår ville jag bara sova bort det, tog 2 st, somnade och vaknade vid 22. tog då två st till.
<mewmin> vilket resulterade i att jag vaknade helt cpskadad vid tolvslaget
<Krawlezt> mewmin: Låter som mitt nyår också :)
<mewmin> när alla raketer smällde
<Krawlezt> Detta kanske är lite offtopic?
<mewmin> japp
<Krawlezt> mewmin: men imovan är bra d.v.s?
<mewmin> men får ju inte finnas nån offtopickanal
<mewmin> Krawlezt: ja, det tycker jag.
<Krawlezt> Dåsa, ska försöka få det.
<mewmin> somnar efter 30 min om jag lägger mig ner och försöker
<mewmin> dock håller inte min sömn i sig mer än 3-4h på dom
<Krawlezt> mewmin: Jag somnar bra på dessa men somnar jätte lätt om när jag vaknar runt 10, det är faktiskt ett riktigt problem jag har.
<mewmin> så brukar kombinera med 2 ml theralen och ibland 2 propavan
<Krawlezt> La mig 00.00 igår, vaknade 16.00
<itmannen> Men ta detta privat. Tack
<Krawlezt> mewmin: PM
<itmannen> Min filåterställning tuffar på. Men det går oerhört sakta
<swecarp> va håller den på ännu itmannen
<swecarp> var det en hdd 1000tb eller
<itmannen> swecarp<  Ja tyvärr. Jag valde en djupdykning på 500 Gb
<swecarp> itmannen,  grattis dax att spela på lotto då du redan har en högvinst
<itmannen> :D
<itmannen> swecarp<  SÃ¥g en kamera jag skulle vilja ha. Men himla dyr. 6100 utan objektiv
<swecarp> oj
<itmannen> Så det får nog bero. Ett radhus först
<swecarp> vafan en månadshyra på ett kamerahus
<itmannen> Jo tyvärr
<itmannen> Har du fått till din digikam ?
<swecarp> nej det har jag inte får börja trasla med den när jag fixat datorn
<itmannen> swecarp<  Ok. Det var ju synd. men du ger inte upp iaf
<dataviruset> Jag har kikat runt lite på nätet och försökt få fram om SYN cookies är aktiverade som standard i Ubuntu Server 10.04. Vet ni? Ännu så länge så har jag hittat en bortkommenterad rad i /etc/sysctl.conf som sägs komma från netbase, net.ipv4.tcp_syncookies...
<swecarp> kudden kallar nu natti natti kamrater
<itmannen> Vi ses
<johanbr> dataviruset, mest troligt aktiverat, ja
<johanbr> cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_syncookies
<Krawlezt> http://yeyfiles.net/680546106/screenshoot2.png - Kubuntu 12.04 blev fint eller hur? :)
<dataviruset> johanbr: ah, japp. det är aktiverat då. tack för hjälpen :)
<Krawlezt> Någon som vet hur man ändrar till en ruta över 9 i irssi? ALT + 1 går till 1 men hur gör man 10?
<CasperN> alt+0
<CasperN> http://irssi.org/beginner/#c2
<CasperN> ohhh vad svårt att läsa manual
<CasperN> tänk den jävla idiot som lade ned tid på att skriva en nybörjar guide
<CasperN> ingen läser ju sådant
<einand> nybörjare gör garanterat det
<CasperN> tydligen inte
<Krawlezt> Jag kan irssi men blev nyfiken på hur det fungerade.
<Krawlezt> Därför frågade jag, varför är du så ledsen CasperN
<CasperN> därför att du inte är en nybörjare, och bör söka lite mer info själv än att vara så lat
<CasperN> du ställer ofta frågor som är väldigt simpla att hitta svar till
<Krawlezt> Ofta? Säg en till fråga jag har skrivit som är lätt.
<CasperN> ja, t.ex hur man packar upp en tarfil
<CasperN> det står skrivet på en miljon ställen
<Krawlezt> Ja, frågade om någon kunde svara snabbt så slapp jag googla? Det går snabbare och sedan slipper jag ta upp firefox.
<Krawlezt> Men skit it att svara om du blir så ledsen CasperN
<CasperN> det är inte det, utan att det förmodligen inte går snabbare att ställa frågan och vänta på svar, än att hitta svaret själv
<Krawlezt> eftersom jag fick svar direkt så gick det snabbt?
<CasperN> gör dig själv en tjänst och sök, det hade gått fortare
<itmannen> Krawlezt<  Fråga på du. Det är därför detta forum finns
<Krawlezt> :)
<itmannen> Och får man inte fråga så kan dom lika gärna avsluta ubuntu-se
<CasperN> itmannen: det är inte det jag menar, utan att man kan välja sina frågor lite bättre ibland
<CasperN> vissa tar det i system att bara låta andra svara istället för att söka själva
<CasperN> kör man fast så ska man självklart fråga, men när man inte ens försöker hitta svaren först själv, då tröttnar man ibland
<itmannen> Krawlezt<  Vitsen med ett sådant här forum är att kunna ställa frågor. Men jag kanske har fattat fel
<Krawlezt> itmannen: SÃ¥ tycker jag med
<dataviruset> Någon som vet om Ubuntu 12.04 är färdigt trots att det inte är släppt för allmänheten ännu? :p
<Krawlezt> Beta finns ju, verkar hyfsat klart enligt mig.
<CasperN> någon som vet hur vädret blir imorgon, typ mellersta Sverige?
<Dubhead> klart.se
<CasperN> ingen hel länk
<CasperN> kan inte klicka på den
<dataviruset> wouu, man kanske ska prova betan. Linux 3.0 here I come :)
<Krawlezt> dataviruset: Testa Kubuntu 12.04 istället, mycket skönare enligt mig.
<Dubhead> http://www.klart.se/
<dataviruset> Äsch, KDE... Hehe.
<Krawlezt> Dubhead: Han drev med dig, han lekte mig fast överdrev lite.
<Dubhead> jaha. moget
<Krawlezt> Exakt
<CasperN> nejdå, jag ska nog sätta det i system
<dataviruset> Hur gamla är ni pojkar? :)
<CasperN> det är ju vad denna kanal är till för sa ni
<Krawlezt> CasperN: INOM Linux
<Krawlezt> Sluta spåra nu
<Krawlezt> dataviruset: CasperN är 12år och resten är mognare och äldre.
<Krawlezt> Dock brukar CasperN vara äldre, men inte just nu.
<CasperN> Krawlezt: lungt, jag har massor av frågor ang linux varje dag
<Dubhead> jag är 31
<dataviruset> Ni passar bra ihop, Krawlezt och CasperN
<CasperN> Dubhead: ta inte illa upp, jag försökte bara lära Krawlezt att googla
<dataviruset> CasperN, risken finns ju att han tar illa upp då eftersom du inte föreslår typ Yahoo
<Dubhead> ska man lära nån att google föredrar jag denna länk: http://bit.ly/JQE2Ef
<CasperN> (vardagligt) söka på internet med söktjänsten Google; även om sökning med andra söktjänster
<dataviruset> Hihi
<CasperN> att etymologin härstammar från google betyder inte att det måste vara google när man googlar
<Dubhead> fast jag föredrar duckduckgo istället för google
<Dubhead> har bara google för att kunna använda google music
<itmannen> Jag tror irc fick spatt
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Har du en bouncer på dotbnc.se?
<itmannen> Krawlezt<  Jo
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Jag med, fast på Quakenet och där kommer jag inte i längre.
<itmannen> Krawlezt<  Ok. Men det vet jag inte vad det är för kanal
<Krawlezt> Quakenet är en irc server, exakt som freenode.
<Krawlezt> Fast sämre
<mewmin> Krawlezt: blir du glinead?
<Krawlezt> mewmin: Jag vet inte, troligen har dotbnc DDoS attack då det bara inte var jag.
<itmannen> Krawlezt<  Men då är det väl ingen förlust
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Nej, men tänkte bara berätta :)
<mewmin> Krawlezt: mkay, tänkte om de inte fixat med trusten så de får ha fler än 5 klienter anslutna från samma ip
<itmannen> Krawlezt<  ja det är bra :)
<Krawlezt> Aha, nejdå dotbnc har trust.
<Krawlezt> mewmin: Sitter du på quakenet?
<mewmin> ja
<Krawlezt> Okok
<mewmin> spelar frågesport :)
<Krawlezt> Triviabot? :)
<mewmin> mm
<Krawlezt> :D
<Krawlezt> Heter Krawlezt på quakenet också, dock är det ett kasst näverk.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!5
 * einand gör 00:00:30 dansen
 * Krawlezt gör 00.01 dansen
<itmannen> Men något tok är det med dotBNC
 * CasperN tycker det är dåligt med musik inför 00:00 dansen
<mewmin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGCsyshUU-A
<mewmin> dansa dansa era jävla svin
<mewmin> i takt til lalla framgångar i mitt liv
<CasperN> hon e grym
<x_link> einand: =)
<mewmin> CasperN: mm :)
<Krawlezt> Svensk hiphop <3
<x_link> CasperN: Dåligt? är hur mycket musik som helst.
<Dubhead> änna gosigt stycke fiol där
<CasperN> x_link: du borde länka 3-4 låtar en stund innan 00:00 dansen varje kväll
<x_link> CasperN: Hehe, det orkar jag inte.
<x_link> Är knappt aktiv längre.
<x_link> Jag lägger mig vid denna tiden och brukar titta till lite. Då passar jag att köra min standarddans.
<x_link> Mest för att göra Philip5 glad också.
<x_link> Men dags att sova nu, god natt!
<Krawlezt> Ska kika på Harry potter sen sova, godnatt!
<CasperN> Krawlezt: du får fixa tremulous, det är typ enda spel jag orkar lira
<CasperN> borde fungera med minst 100fps på din nya dator
<maxjesy> har nya ubuntu kommit ännu?
<arand> 26-28 någen gång
<maxjesy> aha
<maxjesy> testat betan då?
<arand> Nae.
<arand> Körde in aphan i en kvm för att testa ett nytt paket som jag ville få synkat, men annars kör jag bara Debian.
<arand> *alphan
<arand> Skönt att ställa sig lite utanför, geroffmylawn, så att säga.
<maxjesy> jag är ruskigt nöjd med att köra windows 8 på den här datorn
<maxjesy> hoppas inte priset blir för högt satt på windows 8 när det släpps
<Dubhead> har testan betan. ruskigt stabil
<maxjesy> något nytt?
<Dubhead> mest utseendemässigt
<Dubhead> sitter antagligen mer nyheter under hooden
<Dubhead> kollade bara en snabbis
<maxjesy> ruskigt stabil, en snabbis?
<maxjesy> stabilitet brukar väl mätas lite under en längre testkörning
<arand> Man brukar se rätt mycket i installation och boot, visserligen.
<Dubhead> har haft lite issues med unity i 11.10 som har försvunnit för mig i betan
<Dubhead> än så länge har jag inte haft ett enda problem (testkört i en vecka)
<arand> "en snabbis" :) a friend of Lenny's?
<lag^> guys! Om inte min mittenknapp(skrollmusknapp) funkar.. Öh. alltså.. jag hra en sån bärbar med röd plupp till mus.. Ingen touchpad. Så när skrollen inte funkar, var bör jag leta efter fel först? :(
<Dubhead> ska det inte finns en inställning för touchpad bland inställningarna?
<lag^> och jag kör xubuntu nu..., så ni erfarna xubuntuanvändare kanske kan hjälpa mig.
<lag^> i ubuntu funkar det bara out of the box
<lag^> Jag tycker att det ska finnas en sån inställning.. men jag hittar inte :o
<CasperN> http://opseast.wordpress.com/2007/11/05/getting-the-thinkpad-scroll-button-to-work-in-linux/
<CasperN> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint
<CasperN> heter trackpoint va?
<lag^> tror det.. hittade nån inställning nu tror jag.. men gick inte att skrolla. Ska kolla din länk
<CasperN> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint#xorg.conf.d
<CasperN> det där kanske är relevant, andra med xubuntu har samma problem och hänvisade till det
<lag^> aha.. ska kolla
<CasperN> thinkwiki är annars en bra sida eftersom den handlar om just thinkpad och linux
<CasperN> finns iof mycket bra skrivet där, oavsett om man har en thinkpad eller inte
<realubot> Yo!
<realubot> Någon som har koll på Libre Office Calc? Jag får med en tom sida sist i dokumentet när jag exporterar till pdf. Hur blir man av med den? Jag har försökt att radera tomma rader och kolumner och allt innehåll som ska ligga på sista sidan ryms på sidan som kommer näst sist i exporten. Varför får jag med en tom sida efter allt annat?
<realubot> Ah, självklart. Jag får exportera ett sidintervall istället för hela dokumentet.
<realubot> Omständigt!
<lag^> CasperN: då ska vi testa..
<lag^> ska bara lista ut hur man startar om X
<lag^> utan att reboota
<lag^> fint.. jag dödade x
<lag^> och nu kommer jag inte åt det :(
<lag^> är det inte init 3 som gäller?
<lag^> 5*
<lag^> menar jag
<arand> lag^: sudo service restart {gdm3, lightdm, xdm(?)}
<lag^> herregud, har väl pajjat allt
<lag^> kommer ju inte ens åt prompten
<xerxes_> Hej Alla goda och Glada!
<xerxes_> jag har stött på ytterliggare ett kul flash problem
<xerxes_> det är nämligen så att jag har problem med flash på en lubuntu 10.04 (32 bit maskin) problemet jag stött på är att jag via gnash lyckades lösa youtube delen
<xerxes_> men om jag besöker tex grooveshark.com så är det helt kört, är det någon som vet vad jag kan göra för att lyssna på musik i grooveshark?
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-20
<arand> gnash är ju begränsat i vissa fall ja, möjligt att du  kan ha bättre tur med lightspark, men annars brukar det vara att brottas med adobe.
<Dubhead> testat denna för youtube?? - http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube
<Krawlezt> xerxes_: Får man fråga varför du har 10.04?
<CasperN> lag^: du dödade X, allt blev svart, och du fick ingen terminal att skriva i?
<CasperN> du får ingen terminal om du trycker ctrl+alt+f1 heller?
<lag^> CasperN: Jag copypejstade från länken du gav mig. Missade en bokstav, som hade orsakat det där :(
<xerxes_> Krawlezt: det är en gammal burk
<lag^> jag kom till slut åt prompten iaf, så kunde in i filen och redigera
<CasperN> ok
<xerxes_> Krawlezt: gammal häck på 512 meg ram och 80 gig disk så får köra lubuntu 10.04 då det fungerar bäst
<lag^> ska se om skrollen funkar :P
<xerxes_> har provat Lubuntu 11.10 men gick inge vidare
<xerxes_> fattar inte varför youtube & Gnash funkar bra
<xerxes_> men på grooveshark då är det kört
<xerxes_> .... wtf
<Dubhead> grooveshark la väl ner
<xerxes_> Dubhead: nej de finns kvar
<lag^> Scroll funkar! Sucess! Tack CasperN
<CasperN> bra, det kan va lurigt med stavfel till xorg
<CasperN> har själv råkat ut för samma fel att man skrivit om någon fil för skärmen, och fått problem men X
<Dubhead> nuvola har stöd för grooveshark kom jag precis på
<arand> xerxes_: Använder helt enkelt olika aspekter av flash.
<CasperN> sålänge man har vim och links så går alla fel att lösa
<arand> w3m!
<xerxes_> Dubhead: jo men det är samma sak där
<Dubhead> använder själv nuvola för mitt google play konto
<xerxes_> Dubhead: kommer Gnash funka där då för Grooveshark ?
<lag^> har ju märkt förut, att första bokstaven ALLTID försvinner, när jag copy/pejstar med vi
<xerxes_> Finns det inget API eller dyl för att spela upp grooveshark låtar i exempelvis Rhythmbox ?
<Dubhead> har själv alltid haft problem med gnash och använder bara flash
<xerxes_> fattar inte varför de ska va sånt jävla meck
<xerxes_> provade med flashplugin-nonfree
<xerxes_> gick ej
<xerxes_> provade med flashplugin-installer gick ej
<xerxes_> + provade med ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xerxes_> gick ej
<xerxes_> sen fick jag flipp o petade in adobe-flashplugin-installer från min 10.04 repo
<xerxes_> Nej.. samma där
<Dubhead> för du mer chromium?
<Dubhead> eller eldräven
<xerxes_> Eldräv Chromium + opera
<xerxes_> spelar ingen roll vilken browser
<xerxes_> men jag vill gärna få igång de på chromium eller opera
<realubot> xerxes_: Varför använder du inte Flash?
<Dubhead> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnash/+bug/937117
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 937117 in gnash "gnash doesn't work with grooveshark.com" [Medium,Triaged]
<xerxes_> realubot: läs några rader upp
<CasperN> lag^: förmodligen att du missat insertmode
<Dubhead> hivemind ;D
<xerxes_> jag fick aldrig till det
<realubot> xerxes_: Vad då "gick ej"?
<arand> Är väl ingen räv utan en björn?
<lag^> CasperN: Ja..
<xerxes_> realubot: jag fick aldrig till properitära flash spelaren på min Lubuntu 10.04
<xerxes_> provat och googlat och läst dokumentation
<xerxes_> tills dess spydde jag på det här o peta in gnash o då funka iaf youtube
<Dubhead> "Vi hade ett problem med att ladda Flash. Du kan ha en Flash-blockerare installerad. Om ja, inaktivera blockeringen (eller lägg till ett undantag) och ladda om sidan för att börja lyssna"
<realubot> xerxes_: Vad menas med det? Fick aldrig till?
<realubot> xerxes_: Vad händer när du försöker installera flashplugin-installer?
<xerxes_> realubot: jag installerade först adobe-flashplugin-installer Ingen youtube eller groove funka..
<xerxes_> tog bort den petade in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xerxes_> samma där ingen av sidorna funkade
<xerxes_> petade in flashplugin-installer samma problem där inget funka
<xerxes_> tog bort den drog in -nonfree
<xerxes_> funka inte heller
<realubot> xerxes_: Startade du om webbläsaren mellan gångerna?
<xerxes_> prövade tom med flashaid addonet till Eldräven
<realubot> *efter installationen
<xerxes_> realubot: ja det gjorde jag
<realubot> xerxes_: Ok.
<xerxes_> absolut värsta flash scenariot jag skådat...
<realubot> xerxes_: Är flashplugin-installer installerat då?
<xerxes_> realubot: inte nu
<xerxes_> då jag kör gnash
<xerxes_> ska jag peta in den ?
<realubot> xerxes_: Har du tagit bort adobe-flashplugin-installer igen?
<xerxes_> allting som har me flash är borta nu
<xerxes_> förutom gnash
<realubot> xerxes_: Gnash är nog ingen hit.
<xerxes_> realubot: ok lust att guida mig från 0 då
<realubot> xerxes_: Testat Chrome? Det ska ha Flash installerat från scratch.
<xerxes_> så gör vi det stegvis ?
<xerxes_> realubot: jag har provat chromium och nä funkar ej
<realubot> Chromium != Chrome
<xerxes_> ok
<Dubhead> +1 för chrome - chromium är inte lika vass
<realubot> Skillnaden ligger bl.a. i att Flash är förinstallerat i Chrome men inte i Chromium (tror jag).
<xerxes_> realubot: well då tar jag bort chromium då och petar in chrome
<xerxes_> ...
<xerxes_> häng kvar
<realubot> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<Dubhead> testade du att inaktivera adblock?
<xerxes_> Dubhead: 1 sak i taget kan vi göra detta stegvis ok
<xerxes_> ska jag ta bort gnash ?
<realubot> Adblock brukar inte påverka Flash på youtube eller Grooveshark.
<xerxes_> så att jag absolut inte har nått med flash alls kvar på min maskin
<realubot> xerxes_: Kör du med Flashblock eller NoSCript?
<xerxes_> realubot: ingen av dem
<Dubhead> då sprack min teori
<realubot> xerxes_: sudo apt-get purge adbode-flashplugin-insaller && sudo apt-get purge gnash && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<realubot> *adobe
<realubot> *adboe-flashplugin-installer
<xerxes_> realubot: vänta
<xerxes_> låt mig ta bort chromium först
<realubot> Ska det stå.
<xerxes_> installera chrome deb paketet o sen ska jag köra din line där
<realubot> Äsch, jag stavar som en kratta men du fattar.
<Dubhead> blev riktigt spännande det här
<xerxes_> ok nu installerar jag chrome
<xerxes_> från deb paketet jag plocka ner från deras sajt
<realubot> Ok.
<xerxes_> stable 18.0
<realubot> Mm.
<xerxes_> ok nu är de dags
<realubot> Dubhead: Och även om det hade varit Adblock så har han ju testat med Chromium och Firefox. Dock så finns ju Adblock till båda webbläsarna men men...
<xerxes_> ok dpkg -l | grep flash
<xerxes_> får ingen output så nu är ALL flash borta
<xerxes_> realubot: ok vad skulle jag installera ?
<realubot> Jag menar, då hade det krävts att han haft Adblock installerat på Chromium OCH Firefox.
<xerxes_> nu peta jag in sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<xerxes_> så då är den klar
<xerxes_> och chrome installerad
<realubot> xerxes_: Nej.
<realubot> Du vet inte att allt är borta.
<xerxes_> locate libflashplayer.so ?
<realubot> Jag har flashplugin-installer installerat men får ingen output av dpkg -l flash i.a.f.
<xerxes_> locate libflashplayer.so ?
<realubot> xerxes_: Fungerar det i Chrome då?
<xerxes_> realubot: ska prova 1 sek
<Dubhead> detta jävla flash elände, hoppas verkligen att skiten försvinner snart
<realubot> xerxes_: Testa: dpkg -l *flash* | grep "^ii"
<xerxes_> htpc Downloads # dpkg -l *flash* | grep "^ii"
<xerxes_> ii  flashplugin-installer                 11.2.202.233ubuntu0.10.04.1                     Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<xerxes_> Underbart
<xerxes_> Funkar klockrent i chrome nu
<xerxes_> både youtube & Groove
<Dubhead> winrar
<realubot> xerxes_: Ok, starta om Firefox och/eller Chromium och testa där?
<realubot> winrar?
<xerxes_> 1 sek
<realubot> xerxes_: Du kan testa svtplay.se för dom har inte HTML5.
<Dubhead> netspeak... :P hänger visst lite för mycket på 4chan
<realubot> Dubhead: Aha. :)
<xerxes_> realubot: nej ingen lycka i firefox :(
<xerxes_> bara svart ruta
<realubot> Ok. Du kan ju aktid testa att omoinstallera Firefox. Ta backup på bokmärken först om du vill ha kvar.
<xerxes_> fast de e lungt ska ändå använda denna burk endast för "HTPC bruk" dock lättviktig sådan så de gör inget
<xerxes_> klarar mig gott o väl med chrome
<realubot> sudo apt-get purge firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox
<xerxes_> funtar nästan på att ta bort fx helt den drar fanken mycket i resurser asså
<realubot> Mm.
<xerxes_> gamla burken här har bara 512 meg ram 80 gig disk model name	: AMD Sempron(tm) 2600+
<xerxes_> 32 bit cpu
<xerxes_> kanske bara kör Opera & chrome ist
<xerxes_> opera för vanligt slö surf o chrome för andra saker
<realubot> Du behöver nog inte ha webbläsare ö.h.t.
<xerxes_> kan va skönt om man ska kolla sl eller ngt...
<realubot> Det finns program för youtube och jag tror att Groovehsakr fungerar i Rhythmbox eller någon annan musikspelare.
<xerxes_> realubot: hmm det första vet jag men de andra är jag tveksam till
<xerxes_> har letat länge o googlat efter en standalone musik applikation för grooveshark
<xerxes_> även letat efter rhytmbox pluginet och se om de verkligen fungerar än idag 2012
<xerxes_> jag vet att de skapats applikationer vid namnet gsharkdown
<xerxes_> och andra alternativ till den
<xerxes_> men de fungerar inte alls här..
<xerxes_> söker på bob marley o ingenting händer
<xerxes_> får skapa mig en chrome app ist :)
<xerxes_> lite uffigt men funkar iaf
<xerxes_> lägger man på lite add ons att ta bort grooveshark reklamen så är de lungt
<realubot> xerxes_: Aldrig testat men: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/google-music-frame-renamed-to-nuvola.html
<Dubhead> nuvola tar ju som sagt grooveshark
<Dubhead> hivemind igen :D
<xerxes_> Dubhead: nuvola är väl ingen musik applikation ?
<xerxes_> det är ju en cloud applikation som har lite API'er till de olika tjänsterna för att man enkelt ska kunna navigera och använda den på ett effektivt sätt
<Dubhead> det är ett api för googles play tjänst
<xerxes_> ser ingen skillnad att använda nuvola för att lyssna på grooveshark gentemot att skapa en chrome web applikation och ha en ikon på sitt skrivbord
<xerxes_> aja huvdsaken är att jag får till en chrome app och slimmar ner allt så mkt som möjligt
<Dubhead> snygg intergration i unity och desktop notifys
<xerxes_> 512 meg ram är inget att hurra över
<realubot> xerxes_: Clementine? http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/clementine-music-player-gets-spotify.html
<xerxes_> Dubhead: för dig ja, men jag kör faktiskt Lubuntu
<xerxes_> realubot: Har redan prövat den...
<xerxes_> behöver ha prem konto
<xerxes_> eller ja motsvarande Grooveshark betal konto
<Dubhead> kör lubuntu på min andra dator
<xerxes_> ska komma ihåg de att chrome har inbyggd flash
<xerxes_> mycket bra att veta :)
<Dubhead> grooveshark finner jag fortfarande lite otillräckligt med bla. inkompletta album
<Dubhead> fast det är ju oändligt bättre än spotify
<realubot> xerxes_: Ok, kasst att det inte står något om det på deras webbsidan.
<xerxes_> realubot: mm
<xerxes_> realubot: jävlar va firefox käkar minne
<realubot> xerxes_: Nja. Så där.
<Dubhead> har dom fortfarande inte fixat minnes läckan?
<xerxes_> shit
<xerxes_> 19 meg ram
<xerxes_> bara jag idlar på fx
<realubot> 13% av 4GB på mitt system.
<xerxes_> fy fan
<realubot> Jo, så är det ju.
<realubot> Jag har kanske 10 flikar igång.
<xerxes_> blir att ta bort fx direkt asså
<Dubhead> känns som om firefox tappat sin gnista. chrome blir allt mer standard
<xerxes_> köra opera o chrome här för att slimma ner allt
<realubot> Jag tycker fortfarande att Firefox vinner på plugins. Men Chromium är ju helt klart snabbare.
<xerxes_> Dubhead: well om man ser hur de var tidigare så var ju FX vanligare
<Dubhead> chrome har ju hunnit i fatt på plugin biten. och behöver inte starta om för att funa med nya plugins och teman
<xerxes_> Dubhead: sant
<xerxes_> kanske bara ska hålla mig till chrome då
<Dubhead> det är nog ingen dum ide.
<realubot> Dubhead: Finns Nocscript, HTTPS Everywhere, Tor-button och GoogleSharing då?
<Dubhead> jasså ska vi ut på djupwebben ;)
<realubot> Jag vill se dessa plugins i Chromum innanjag går över.
<realubot> Dubhead: Nej, mer en principfråga.
<realubot> *principsak.
<xerxes_> https finns
<xerxes_> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/https
<xerxes_> inge tor dock
<xerxes_> no script finns
<realubot> Finns några NoScript-varianter också ser jag.
<xerxes_> realubot: share for google plus finns
<realubot> Frågan är hur bra dom är.
<xerxes_> bara tor som inte finns basiclly
<Barre> bamsefar: det är korrekt :)
<realubot> Tor är ju viktigt.
<xerxes_> realubot: ja provade det förut på min laptop var rätt bra att ha om man ville bli annonym
<xerxes_> gick dock apsegt ibland att surfa
<Dubhead> tor plugin vet jag inget om och google share finns bara till firefox
<xerxes_> snacka om att paketen inte gick fram smärtfritt vissa gånger
<xerxes_> realubot: körde du den där Lök ikonen också i din FX ?
<xerxes_> va den nu hette... relaterat till tor
<Dubhead> jag använder trackmenot istället för google share, den spammar google med fejkade sökningar
<Dubhead> använder för det mesta duckduckgo som sökmotor
<Dubhead> kolla vad jag fann: http://lifehacker.com/5614732/create-a-tor-button-in-chrome-for-on+demand-anonymous-browsing
<realubot> xerxes_: Det är Tor-button.
<realubot> Löken.
<xerxes_> :)
<realubot> i Fx.
<xerxes_> ja
<realubot> Jag använder den ja.
<realubot> Dubhead: Ok, orkar inte kolla nu men kanske går att fixa då.
<realubot> Sedan har väl Chrome inbyggt "spionage"?
<realubot> Så bättre att använda Chromium.
<Dubhead> du kan aktivera inkognito mode i både chrome och chromium
<xerxes_> ja ikognito finns i chrome o chromium
<realubot> Dubhead: Det gäller ju bara lokalt.
<realubot> Raderar webbhistorik, temp. filer o.s.v.
<Dubhead> ska du söka anonymt så är google fel sökmotor
<realubot> Nja, använder man Tor så.
<Dubhead> hela deras affärsmodell bygger på ditt internet användande
<Dubhead> eller så söker man med duckduckgo
<realubot> Dubhead: duckduckgo gör väl samma sak som GoogleSharing?
<Dubhead> nej det är en sökmotor
<Dubhead> googlesharing kör dina sökningar genom en proxy
<Dubhead> https://duckduckgo.com/privacy.html
<Dubhead> dom lagrar ingen info på en
<CasperN> finns det någon trovärdig extern källa på det?
<Dubhead> privacy avtalet?
<CasperN> duckduckgo luktar stasi lång väg
<CasperN> jag tror de bluffar!
<CasperN> att de lever upp till det
<CasperN> vad har folk för insyn på att de verkligen inte lagrar något
<realubot> Ubuntus OnBoard-tangentbordsprogram fungerar riktigt dåligt i Unity.
 * CasperN tar på sig den tjocka foliehatten
<realubot> Dubhead: Jag vet att det är en proxy men när man söker med GoogleSharing så går väl också trafiken genom GoogleSharings servrar?
<Dubhead> det är det eller foliehatt
<realubot> Klockan är mycket. Gå och lägg er.
<Dubhead> det gör den realubot
<realubot> Dubhead: Vad är då skillnaden mellan duckduckgo och GoogleSharing?
<Dubhead> att duckduckgo inte sparar din information när du använder den
<Dubhead> googlesharing är en plugin som skickar dina google sökningar genom ett proxy
<Dubhead> kort och gott: en är en faktiskt sökmotor, en annan en plugin för att söka anonymt via en sökmotor
<CasperN> är proxy säkrare om tredjepart kan snappa upp det då?
<CasperN> vem driver googlesharing?
<Dubhead> Eric Schimdt som sitter i Google's styrelse. Det är ju Google som driver googleshare
<realubot> Va?
<realubot> Skämtar du?
<realubot> Hoho
<Dubhead> står ju på deras hemsida
<realubot> Jaha. Det låter ju inte tillförlitligt.
<CasperN> står att källkoden är under NSA licens, vad betyder det?
<realubot> Sök på Google.
<realubot> ;)
<realubot> Använd duckduckgo.
<realubot> Annars kanske Google lurar dig.
<Dubhead> google lurar dig inte, men dom spårar dig och bubblar dina sökresultat
<Dubhead> måste ta tillbaka en sak: det är inte Eric Schimdt som ligger bakom googleshare
<Dubhead> det är http://thoughtcrime.org/
<CasperN> meh, jag som trodde du hjälpte till att driva med realubot
<CasperN> men det är moxie som ligger bakom ja
<Dubhead> jag använder helst enkla lösningar, sådana som inte kräver plugins och meckande
<realubot> Gå och lägg er nu istället. Det ska i.a.f. jag göra. Natti!
<Dubhead> har insomnia
<Dubhead> vafan jag gör ett försök
<CasperN> smittar av sig
<haffe> Morgon.
<haffe> Nejhej.
<haffe> Det är väl dags att börja göra vettiga saker.
<haffe> Jhja.
<haffe> Min xubuntuinstallation gick visst och slutade fungera när jag bytte från nvidia till fglrx.
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon
<phnom> Morrn
<Krawlezt> Uppdateringar varje dag nu hos Kubuntu 12.04. spännande.
<Amoz> Krawlezt, ang. minecraft så ska du givetvis inte använda .exe-filen, utan jar-filen. Och inte via Wine, utan köra det via JVM:en direkt i linux
<Krawlezt> Jag hittade ingen klient för Linux, måste nog köpa Minecraft ifall jag vill spela.
<coobra> ja
<coobra> betala för det
<coobra> går ju inte till några tokar
<Krawlezt> Nej, självklart. Dock ville jag bara testa Minecraft.
<Krawlezt> Vilka fler spel går i Linux?
<coobra> http://www.playdeb.net/welcome/
<coobra> ???
<coobra> massor :D
<markus> Krawlezt: quake
<Krawlezt> quake ser bara tråkigt ut..
<coobra> Krawlezt: vad vill du spela ?
<markus> quake2?
<Krawlezt> coobra: Vet faktiskt inte
<markus> Krawlezt: tremulous / tremfusion är ett roligt spel
<coobra> http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/11.04/
<coobra> kolla där finns en heldel spel där :p
<Amoz> Krawlezt, det finns ingen specifik klient för linux eftersom det är Java, det är samma fil för alla plattformar eftersom Java är plattformsoberoende
<Krawlezt> Jag spelar HoN, skulle vilja spela något liknande.
<Krawlezt> Hm, återkommer ska äta.
<itmannen> Godmorgon grymma värld
<itmannen> Hög tid för att åka och valla en hund
<Krawlezt> itmannen: vallen en hund?
<haffe> Har ni vaknat än?
<haffe> Har man får som vallar hundar?
<realubot> God morgon.
<madbear> tidigt realubot
<madbear> har du vänt dygnet så jävligt? :D
<madbear> att det är rätt!
<realubot> madbear: Det verkar inte bättre. Vad gör du uppe så här tidigt? Mår du inte bra?
<madbear> jo jag e uppe denna tiden varje morgon nu
<madbear> gör exjobb och blandar andra saker
<realubot> madbear: Aha. Blandar andra saker? Snackar vi kemikalier nu eller jobb?
<madbear> no comments!
<haffe> Vad handlar ditt exjobb om?
<madbear> göra en vägg bestående av 6x55" skärmar som visar annonser åt blocket.se
<haffe> Ok.
<phnom> Nice
<spixx> Tjo
<haffe> Hej där.
<haffe> Hahahah.
<haffe> Vilken värld lever DN ekonomi i?
<haffe> Minnen i laptops är modellspecifika?
<Krawlezt> Skit väder
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vad tur att jag valde i5an, jag maxar  HoN på högsta grafik just nu1
<Krawlezt> Kommer inte behöva något grafikkort.
<realubot> einand: http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/wifi-lanseras-aven-i-systemkameror
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok, det var ju bra. :) DÃ¥ sparar du en tusenlapp.
<realubot> Om du inte behöver ett nytt graffekort för andra spel e.t.c.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Helt sjukt, dock funderar jag på om moderkortet har en GPU. Kan man kolla vilket grafikkort man har?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Moderkortet har inte någon GPU. Grafikkretsen sitter i CPU:n men för att den ska fungera krävs stöd för Intel Graphics i moderkortet.
<realubot> SÃ¥ har jag fattat saken i.a.f.
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/150985-asus_p8z77-v_lx-atx-z77
<realubot> Krawlezt: I Linux kollar du med: lspci -nnn | grep VGA
<haffe> Min dator mår inte bra längre efter att jag bytte grafikkort.
<realubot> haffe: Hur då?
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/937986/
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det enda jag ser som har med GPU att göra är "GPU-boost" som hänger ihop med processorn. Du får läsa i moderkortets manual vad det är för något.
<realubot> Det kanske kräver drivrutiner i Windows eller något.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det står också: • Integrerad grafikprocessor
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja, där ser du itt Intel Graphics i processorn.
<spixx> en fråga om jag har processer typ rdp -h IP.IP.0.0 16 -t 25 -
<Krawlezt> realubot: Herregud vad bra Intel Graphic 3000 är isåfall.
<spixx> I större antal :p har jag anledning att tro att det sitter en tjänst och testar port 25 på de näten då :P
<Krawlezt> realubot: Kubuntu 12.04 är helt underbart förövrigt
<defektz> morrn morrn
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det var därför jag tyckte att du skulle testa Intel Graphics 3000 först innan du köpte ett grafikkort. Dessutom är det inte säkert att ett grafikkort för 500 kr är bättre än Intel Graphics 3000.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det är det inte, har hyfsat koll på grafikkort och detta jag har nu är bättre än 500kr kort.
<Krawlezt> mewmin: Där?
<Markk> Krawlezt: Hon ligger antagligen och sover.
<Markk> Krawlezt: Hon hade dygnat skrev hon i en annan kanal.
<Krawlezt> Okok
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tror inte du behöver mer RAM-minne heller på ett bra tag om du inte ska använda datorn till något som drar mycket RAM.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du ser hur mycket ledigt du har i andra kolumnen om du kör kommandot: free -m | grep "buffers/cache"
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dock så föreslår jag att du någon gång när du startar datorn går in i BIOS och ser vad CPU-temp och fläkttemp. ligger på om datorn står och går 15-30 min.
<realubot> Du kan ju även efter att ha använt datorn x timmar starta om och gå direkt in i BIOS och anteckna CPU och systemtemperaturerna.
<realubot> Det är bra för att se att ditt bygge inte håller onormalt hög temp.
<larsemil> idag har jag köpt två saker
<larsemil> 1. en resa till egypten
<larsemil> 2. ett bolag
<larsemil> hurra! :D
<spixx> larsemil resan då du köpt ett skalbolag och tänker smita till Egypten som vi inte har utlämningsavtal med?
<realubot> larsemil: Vad är det för bolag du har köpt då och för hur mycket?
<realubot> larsemilonline.se för 280 miljoner.
<madbear> larsemil: köpte du blizzard nu innan d3 release?
<madbear> smart faktiskt
<madbear> när kör vi daladevelop då
<madbear> 2 dagars PLZ
<madbear> in bjurs!
<realubot> Nä, här blir inga barn gjorda.
<larsemil> madbear: vi kan ha ett hos olle sen. han bor själv i ett stort hus
<madbear> kool mon
<spixx> men omg, klickar in rutan två ggr och lyckas få whois varje gång...
<Krawlezt> realubot: Min dator använder 1GB av 4GB, dock har jag maxat effekter etc etc
<Krawlezt> realubot: Min CPU ligger på 30-40% när jag maxar HoN och rammen ligger på 1.3
<larsemil> realubot: 800 000 kostade det, kan inte berätta vilket bolag.
<Markk> Hostname: pheorize - OS: Linux 2.6.38-8-server/x86_64 - CPU: 8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 (2668.000 MHz) - Processes: 223 - Uptime: 180d 2h 20m - Load Average: 8.43 - Memory Usage: 9087.57MB/12034.23MB (75.51%) - Disk Usage: 877.06GB/1407.75GB (62.30%)
<Markk> 75% här
<Markk> Har lite hög load dock.
<Krawlezt> Hostname: Sunshine - OS: Linux 3.2.0-23-generic/x86_64 - Distro: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS - CPU: 4 x Intel Core i5-2500K (2600.000 MHz) - Processes: 174 - Uptime: 5h 58m - Users: 3 - Load Average: 0.59 - Memory Usage: 1023.29MB/3840.76MB (26.64%) - Disk Usage: 26.17GB/928.56GB (2.82%)
<Markk> Jag har en i7 2600 i min.
<Krawlezt> Mm, såg det.
<Krawlezt> Markk: Hur kan din server använda 9GB ram?
<Markk> Bra fråga.
<Markk>              total       used       free
<Markk> Mem:         12034      11085        949
<Markk> -/+ buffers/cache:       9087       2946
<Krawlezt> Min dator använder 1GB av 4GB, dock ska jag sätta in 4GB för att jag har tråkigt.
<Markk> Jag använder ju iaf resurserna väl.
<Krawlezt> Hehe, jag har en gaming dator fast använder den som Linux/kodnings dator :)
<larsemil> Markk: du har ju 9gb cachat
<larsemil> Markk: det är ju jättebra
<Markk> nej
<Markk> Om man tar bort cache så har jag 9087MB ledigt.
<Markk> Nej
<Markk> Använt.
<Krawlezt> :)
<Krawlezt> Markk: Får man fråga vad du hoostar?
<Markk> Men jag använder 11085MB med cache.
<Markk> Hostar?
<Markk> Privat server bara >P
<Markk> :P*
<Markk> IRCar från den och så.
<larsemil> Markk: måste vara något snett på den då ju.
<Markk> Nä
<Markk> Kör lite annat skit på den också.
<Markk> Men helt privat. :P
<phnom> Markk: Firefox?
<phnom> :P
<Markk> Haha
<Markk> Har ingen X-server installerad.
<Markk> Det är en server som sagt.
<Markk> Jag kör dock FAH på den.
<Markk> Bara för att klå realubot.
<phnom> 8.43 i load var ju inte så mycket om du kör fah på den också.
<Markk> Har 8 trådar.
<Markk> Den använder allt den kan använda.
<Markk> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<larsemil> jaha men klart det är FAH. :)
<Krawlezt> Är det vart att börja folda, eller vad det heter.
<larsemil> värt och värt
<larsemil> om man gillar hög strömförbrukning så
<Krawlezt> Jag förstår inte vad det är.
<Markk> :D
<larsemil> det är typ så här
<Markk> Man hjälper något.
<larsemil> "hej jag heter stanford university och har kommit på hur man ska räkna ut lösningen på ett stort medicinskt problem. men jag har inte datorkraft nog så istället får NI där hemma hjälpa till"
<larsemil> och så gör man det
<larsemil> del för del
<Krawlezt> Hur är det säkert att något händer ens?
<Krawlezt> Jag tänker inte sitta och ge datorkraft utan att veta att något händer.
<larsemil> du får väl läsa på lite på deras hemsida
<Markk> Då får inget direkt tillbaka.
<Markk> Men indirekt så kan det nog hjälpa.
<Krawlezt> Är det någon av er som gör det?
<Markk> Jag
<Markk> Kolla det jag länkade.
<Markk> Dom som är där gör det för vårat lag. :P
<Krawlezt> Du har inte länkat något?
<Krawlezt> Oj, såg nuy
<Markk> Jaghttp://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<Markk> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<Markk> SÃ¥
<Markk> Jag gjorde det enbart för att klå realubot dock.
<Krawlezt> Bara för det måste jag klå dig
<Krawlezt> Är det olika lag man är med i och foldar tillsammans?
<Markk> mm
<Markk> glhf
<Krawlezt> Markk: Ska gå med i detta, dock inte får att klå er.
 * Krawlezt funderar på om någon tror på det
<Markk> :P
<Markk> Som sagt
<Markk> glhf
<Krawlezt> Ska bara hitta hur man gör
<Krawlezt> Markk: Använder man GPU eller CPU?
<Markk> I Ubuntu är det bara CPU om man inte fulhakkar.
<Krawlezt> Markk: Kan min GPU på något sätt gå sönder om jag foldar?
<Markk> haha
<Markk> Nej
<Krawlezt> http://folding.stanford.edu/English/LinSMPGuide
<Krawlezt> Antar att det är den
<Markk> ubuntu Sveriges forum har en guide också.
<Krawlezt> Aha, ska hitta den
<Krawlezt> Markk: Passkey?
<Krawlezt> Ingenting antar jag?
<Markk> no idea.
<Krawlezt> Markk: Vad valde du? Big/Small/Medium?
<Markk> uh
<Markk> Det var i höstas, om inte tidigare, jag konfade det där.
<Markk> Jag har ingen aning.
<Krawlezt> Small var under 5MB, Normal var under 10MB och BIG var över 10MB, tog Normal.
<Krawlezt> Ska lätt gå om einand ifall
<Krawlezt> Barre också
<Krawlezt> Sen är jag nöjd, dock ska jag inskaffa mig mer ram och gå på realubot
<Krawlezt> Min cpu ligger på 100% ! :)
<Krawlezt> Dock flyttar jag filer och foldar :)
<larsemil> gpu folding är överlägset mest effektivt.
<larsemil> jag körde bara en bråkdel av tiden jämfört med många andra
<larsemil> och det blev mycket av det
<Krawlezt> Haha 100% av CPUn
<Krawlezt> Får nog sluta flytta filer, dock behöver jag göra det.
<Krawlezt> Markk: Vad fan är det här, 100% genom bara folding?
<Krawlezt> Dock har jag inte börjat, Completed 500 out of 50000 steps (1%)
<Krawlezt>  ./fah6 -smp -verbosity 9
<Krawlezt> Det kommandot använde jag
<Krawlezt> Folding var inget för mig, det är ju inte värt att CPUn ligger på 100% hela tiden?
<larsemil> Markk: jag lyckades använda gpu utan fulhack
<larsemil> eller beror på vad du menar med fulhack
<Krawlezt> Markk: Vad är skillnaden på våra datorer? Du har mer ram och i7 men din CPU lär inte ligga på 100%?
<mewmin> Krawlezt: här
<Markk> Krawlezt: CPUn kör för fullt.
<Markk> Krawlezt: load average: 8.36, 8.45, 8.49 - CPU: 760%
<Markk> Krawlezt: 760% bara för FAH dvs, andra tjänster drar runt 40% också.
<Markk> Krawlezt: Så sammanlagt ligger jag och trycker runt 98-100% på alla kärnor konstant, dygnet runt.
<maxjesy> då har man fast fiberlina igen
<maxjesy> mobilt internet går bara utför
<hplc> god morgon
<kodein> maxjesy: skaffa mobilfiber.
<maxjesy> sänkte hastigheten från 100 mbit till 10 mbit
<maxjesy> känns som det får räcka nu under sommarhalvåret.
<hplc> jag ville ha en egen nas så jag använde en dator till det, men är det nån skillnad i smidighet mellan NFS, FTP och RSYNC när det gäller att säkerhetskopiera? som jag förstått det är RSYNC nästan menat för säkerhetskopiering?
<phnom> Krawlezt: Folding är byggt för att utnyttja all efterbliven CPU.
<phnom> Så det är inte så konstigt att den ligger på 100%...
<phnom> Tror det går att konfa lite dock.
<andol> hplc: Njae, rsync är menat för att effektivt synca en mängd filer, i en riktning. Det gör det till en praktisk komponent till bland annat säkerhetskopiering
<andol> hplc: I de flesta fall är rsync att föredra framför ftp till säkerhetskoping, och mycket annat. Att däremnot jämföra med NFS blir lite som att jämföra äpplen med päron.
<andol> hplc: Behöver inte alls handla om NFS eller rsync. Kan mycket väl vara så att du nyttjar rsync över nfs (istället för över ssh, alt via rsyncd)
<hplc> andol: så man kan säga att NFS är ett lager i transporten som RSYNC eller FTP kan ligga ovanpå?
<hplc> "tjänster surfar på protokollens vågor" så att säga?
<andol> hplc: Njae, NFS handlar ju om att montera en dators filsystem på en annan dator. Så använder du rsync över NFS så är det i princip som att använda rsync mot en lokal katalog. Att däremot kombinera NFS och FTP för att kopiera filer mellan två dator torde ju bli lätt krystat.
<andol> hplc: Däremot finns förstår scenariot att ServerA delar ut till ServerB som har en FTP-server, som du kopplar upp dig till från DatorC, varpå du den vägen för över filer från DatorC till ServerA via både NFS och FTP.
<hplc> så jag kan stänga av en av dom tre sakerna? dom fanns i klick-rutor som jag satte kryss i
<andol> hplc: Fast är det någon du kan ha igång eller avstängt så åsyftar rsyncd där de skriver rsync.
<hplc> andol: jag förstod inte det sista
<hplc> jag satte en bock i RSYNC FTP och NFS
<andol> rsync kan vara namnet på en metod att kopiera filer, alt ett program man använder för att kopiera filer enligt "rsync-metoden"
<andol> rsyncd är en daemon man kan ansluta direkt till med en rsync-client, och föra över filer.
<hplc> andol: ja jag vill skicka allt viktigt till NASen
<hplc> för ubuntu one har en gräns vid 5GB
<andol> hplc: Hmm, är på väg hem från jobbet nu, så någon annan får nog ta vid förklarandet.
<andol> *poof*
<hplc> NASen har samma konto som denna ubuntu maskinen och alla tjänster är mappade till min user på NAS
<hplc> ingen annan som vill hjälpa mig med min NAS fråga?
<kodein> det har du rätt i.
<hplc> kodein: men varför?
<kodein> Daemons did it
<hplc> jag förstår inte hur du menar, jag frågade i #freenode om jag gjort nåt fel men dom hittade inget jag gjort fel
<itmannen> hplc< Varför inte ta och köra igong en egen OwnCloud. Då får du ju hur mycket utrymme som du själv vill ha
<hplc> itmannen: jag vet inte ens vad en OwnCloud är och efter min hjärnskada har jag problem med att förstå saker och ting ibland
<itmannen> hplc< Ok. Sök på gooogle. Det finns att ladda hem för linux. Funkar ypperligt
<hplc> itmannen: tackar :)
<itmannen> hplc< Och sen går du in i php.conf och ändrar hur stora filer du vill tillåta att ladda upp eller ned
<itmannen> Default är bara på 2 Gb. Det bestämmer du själv
<hplc> ja jag kan ta ner och installerar owncloud på min debianbaserade dator och låta den bli en sån där cloudserver
<hplc> betaltjänsten går inte, jag lever på socialbidrag sen hjärnblödningen
<itmannen> hplc<  betaltjänst. Det är gratis att installera och använda hos sig själv
<hplc> itmannen: ok ja det är den jag tittar på, ska alla maskiner i molnet ha det installerat eller räcker det med den som är server?
<arand> Hmm, 8 förslag uppe för vote på nästa Fedoras releasenamn, 3 som är vettiga, ohwell...
<itmannen> Nä det räcker om du har den på servern. Sen ansluter du via ett webgränssnitt
<hplc> itmannen: tack :)
<arand> Fedora 18 - Spherical Cow
<itmannen> Men nu ska jag iväg och lägga ett bud på en pizzeria här
<itmannen> Skambjuda :)
<kodein> pizzatoni?
<R2D21> Behöver lite hjälp med att installera det nya grafikkortet.
<spacebug-> finns det nått program / möjlighet att koppla in sin androidmobil till ubuntu och skicka/ta emot sms från ett program?
<kodein> ja.
<swecarp> itmannen,  hur går det med din räddning av hårddisken
<hplc> blir inte klok på min /var/log/syslog, den är full av Warning: program /usr/sbin/sensible-mda unsafe: No such file or directory
<spacebug-> kodein: har du nått namn på paketen/programmen jag behöver?
<hplc> vilken är den bästa hanteraren för loggfiler med möjlighet att filtrera och så?
<kodein> spacebug-: http://ernestocrespo.blogspot.se/2011/06/program-for-sending-sms-from-linux-to.html var första träffen när jag sökte på "android linux send sms"
<kodein> hplc: splunk är rätt bra
<spacebug-> tack
<hplc> kodein: jo det verkar vara vad jag letar efter, men är registreringen nödvändig?
<kodein> ¯\(º o)/¯
<hplc> kodein: ubuntu software center ger en varning
<hplc> The installation of a package which violates the quality standards isn't allowed. This could cause serious problems on your computer. Please contact the person or organisation who provided this package file and include the details beneath.
<kodein> hplc: Ok.
<kodein> hplc: vad föreslår du att jag gör åt saken?
<hplc> ska jag fortsätta? jag har alternativet ignore and install
<kodein> inte vet jag
<hplc> kodein: men du använder den va?
<kodein> nej
<hplc> mm fast hur kom du i kontakt med den då?
<kodein> jag jobbar på en it-avdelning. go figure.
<hplc> kodein: det kunde inte gärna jag veta eller hur? jag är inte synsk
<kodein> sedan tycker jag inte att jag ska behöva bestämma vad du installerar på din dator.
<hplc> kodein: nej naturligtvis inte, men jag ber bara om hjälp och goda råd :)
<kodein> om du vill prova programmet så behöver du väl antagligen installera det. det borde ju gå att avinstallera om det inte funkar, hsh.
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<kodein> realubot: hej Pontiak
<realubot> kodein: 80-taaaalet!
<kodein> oart tok du väegen?
<realubot> ;)
<dataviruset> Jag kör `tcpdump -i eth0 -n dst <my.ip>` och får rader som dessa: "16:39:42.093398 IP source.ip.address.here.10604 > my.ip.address.here.27015: Flags [S], seq 1732610923, win 0, length 0" -- är det TCP eller UDP?
<dataviruset> visst är det TCP-trafik?
<hplc> realubot: hej
<hplc> kodein: tusen tack för tipset om splunk, verkar vara exakt precis vad jag letat efter
<kodein> så bra då :)
<itmannen> Så har jag lagt ett bud. Token trodde han skulle få 380000. Bara att hånflina
<Amoz> dataviruset, mycket troligt att det är TCP eftersom det verkar ha ett sequence-nummer
<dataviruset> Amoz: ah, tack för svaret. då kan jag nog bekräfta all trafik som en SYN flood-attack med spoofade IP-adresser. SYN cookies är aktiverade i Ubuntu 10.04 som standard och det har jag verifierat, men det verkar fortfarande ställa till med problem :(
<Amoz> dataviruset, om de inte innehåller något data heller så är det ju ganska troligt att något mysko försiggår
<dataviruset> length 0 är alla, och de gjorde så att jag inte kunde nå min server under tiden...
<itmannen> Nu har jag lyckats få tillbaka en hel del bilder efter min olyckliga formatering. Nu återstår att få tillbaka videoklippen
<maxjesy> var har alla roliga i kanalen tagit vägen?
<maxjesy> hur är vädret för er i sthlm?
<haffe> Är du ensam ikväll?
<haffe> Saknar du mig, ikväll?
<maxjesy> näe
<maxjesy> såg debatt på svtplay nyss
<einand> Jag blir förbannad när jag ser sånt här http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-zG8C45DJM
<salmiak> finns det nått sätt så webläsaren ignorerar alla försök att redirecta till  "http://192.168.1.1/zCfgTryAgain.html"
<maxjesy> einand, ja, förbannad blir man
<einand> maxjesy: hoppas dom åker dit så det ryker om det
<maxjesy> jo, och att ledningen ser till att de ser över sina anställda
<salmiak> så alla andra redirect går bra men när modemeländet petar in sin http://192.168.1.1/zCfgTryAgain.html (som ju tar död på adressen man vill till) så ignorerar den det?
<maxjesy> ofta är de så jäkla oproffsiga
<madbear> men vad är det som hänt där då einand
<madbear> man kommer ju in mitt i
<einand> madbear: dom håller fast henne mot hennes vilja, ser du väl
<madbear> jaha men vad får vakterna göra då
<maxjesy> de har inga rättigheter att hålla fast någon
<maxjesy> de har rätt att avvisa henne från platsen
<maxjesy> biljettkontrollanter är pajjaser
<einand> madbear: verken vakter, eller kontrollanter får hålla fast dig mot din vilja
<madbear> gör dom ju jämt
<madbear> ser man ju ofta
<madbear> för fulla personer osv
<madbear> tar dom grepp på osv
<einand> Vad de flesta inte vet är att Väktare inte har något ordningsvaktförordnade, de har med andra ord inte mer rättigheter än gemene man.En väktare kan inte lagenligt KRÄVA att någon skall visa legitimation, men de kan be dig stanna kvar tills ordningsvakt eller polis anlänt. De kan inte heller tvinga någon att stanna kvar
<madbear> ja men om man slår dom är det väl våld mot tjänsteman
<madbear> eller ja
<madbear> petar på
<madbear> men varför gnäller alla på plats då
<madbear> istället för att ingripa
<madbear> dom e 3?
<madbear> kick their ass
<einand> jag hade ringt polisen på plats
<einand> fast, i nödvärn får man nog slå ner dom
<madbear> och det ska man sen bevisa oxå
<madbear> helt omöjligt
<madbear> jag menar, hade hela vagnen gått på dom, ska då snuten ta alla?
<salmiak> om nån svarade nyss (när modemet gick ner igen...) så kan ni väl skriva igen, pleeeease?
<maxjesy> att polisen frågar de som filmar poliserna "va gör ni då?" osv.
<maxjesy> sjukt
<maxjesy> de vill inte ha insyn i sina arbetsmetoder
<maxjesy> inte undra på att polishatet sprider sig i detta land
<maxjesy> filmar man så får man säpo på sig ganska snabbt kan ja tänka mig
<madbear> paraniod?
<madbear> han frågade vad gör du då?
<madbear> är det så farligt
<maxjesy> näe
<maxjesy> men de gör alltid så
<maxjesy> ofta de inte fattar att man filmar
<madbear> polisen låter ganska trött på att få hålla på med sånt där löjligt
<maxjesy> de vill skrämmas
<madbear> hon stämplade när hon såg att vakterna kom
<madbear> det e ju fel rätt av
<maxjesy> jojo, men hur många gör inte fel?
<maxjesy> inte ens snattare blir behandlade sådär
<maxjesy> jag har glömt stämpla jag med
<maxjesy> inte fan ska man få spö för det
<maxjesy> det är alltid den lilla människan som straffas
<madbear> ja jag håller med
<maxjesy> inte får bussbolagen någon skit för att de inte håller sig till avtal
<madbear> men poliser fick väl +1 till statistiken där
<madbear> bra för dom
<madbear> nej men det kanske står i avtalet att vakterna spöar dig
<madbear> man får läsa avtalen då
<itmannen> Hur mycket har denna diskussion med Linux och datorer att göra ?
<maxjesy> den sker igenom linux för iaf en del av användarna här
<maxjesy> så det är ju nice i sig.
<madbear> itmannen: stör den dig?
<maxjesy> reglerna tillåter just såna här diskussioner
<itmannen> madbear<  Jo  annars hade jag inte frågat
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Nix
<maxjesy> itmannen, hitta en kanal som inte tillåter offtopic
<maxjesy> jo jo jo.
<maxjesy> annars dör kanalen ut och dinosaurier äter upp de som är kvar här
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Läs i headern när du loggar in. Där står vad som kan pratas om
<maxjesy> nej, och det heter topic
<madbear> itmannen: du snackar ju om kyrkan här inne
<maxjesy> vad har tex diskussioner om folks sömnvanor och luncher här o göra då?
<madbear> när du ska äta kött och dricka blod eller vad det är
<madbear> precis
<maxjesy> de tillför sällan något
<itmannen> madbear<  Gör jag det ? Jag bara skriver vart jag ska utan ytterligare diskussion
<madbear> ja och det är inte ontopic
<maxjesy> och vi alla skriver bara vad vi vill, sen att andra gör detsamma så.
<madbear> rättav!
<itmannen> Helt fel
<maxjesy> itmannen, ta upp det här med admins istället
<salmiak> någon tipsade om att jag kan testa sätta dns till den riktiga dnsservern istället för routerns, men hur gör jag det?
<itmannen> Nä det har jag ingen tanke på att springa dit och gnälla som vissa andra
<maxjesy> itmannen, nöjj dig då. ska du rätta oss?
<salmiak> alltså hur ställer jag in dns-server i ubuntu10.04lts fastän jag kör på dhcp?
<maxjesy> sluta gnäll
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Jo vid behov rättar jag er
<madbear> salmiak: /etc/resolv.conf
<madbear> där står nameserver
<HakanS> maxjesy och itmannen: Sluta nu!
<madbear> byt ip där
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Det är en rättighet/skyldighet som alla i kanalen har
<madbear> itmannen: såg du inte, jag gick in och hjälpte till här nu
<madbear> så då får jag snacka oxå :P
<maxjesy> och jag har en rättighet att diskutera
<itmannen> HakanS<   Detta angår inte dig
<madbear> hahaha
<maxjesy> HAHA
<madbear> itmannen: varför blir du störd?
<itmannen> madbear<  Nja, egentligen inte så mycket :)
<madbear> men du har inget annat för dig? kan vi inte snacka om nåt kul
<madbear> har ni snö där uppe nu? :P
<maxjesy> här snöar det
<HakanS> itmannen: Just därför tycker jag att ni ska sluta. Ta era diskussioner privat istället
<maxjesy> storm
<maxjesy> HakanS, han sa nej, ja sa jo.
<maxjesy> that's it typ
<madbear> salmiak: gick det fram?
<madbear> salmiak1: ?
<hplc> nu blev det en väder-kanal :D
<itmannen> HakanS<  Detta handlar om kanalen. Sen är det förbjudet ?
<maxjesy> jag har ätit big mac, cheese och kebabtallrik
<salmiak1> madbear: lessen, jag ramlade ur. säg igen?
<madbear>  /etc/resolv.conf
<madbear> för dns
<salmiak1> madbear: ahh. tack. då ändrar jag raden nameserver 192.168.0.1 till vad felia egentligen har
<madbear> ja det är ju möjligt att göra det
<madbear> googles är väl rätt poppis oxå
<itmannen> Får man inte prata om kanalen i kanalen längre ?
<maxjesy> itmannen, står det inte något om det i headern?
<madbear> men det e så onödigt
<maxjesy> :P
<itmannen> Smaken är som baken
<maxjesy> hur kommer snusförbudet som EU vill införa påverka er bakom linux?
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Läs så får du se
<maxjesy> itmannen, ja menar, du verkar ju känna till den så väl
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Japp det gör jag
<madbear> ge fan i snuset, maxjesy
<madbear> ta inte mitt snus
<maxjesy> madbear, jag kommer bli tokig
<madbear> men blir det förbjudet så gör jag mitt eget igen
<maxjesy> antagligen bannad här
<madbear> :D
<itmannen> madbear<  Det gör jag redan
<maxjesy> madbear, men om snus-tillverknings-prylarna också blir olagliga att inneha i samband med rå-tobak då?
<maxjesy> får starta en snus-kartell
<madbear> :D
<maxjesy> antagligen är det de som är grejen, beatrice ask vill tillsammans med göran hägglund ta över snusmonopolet privat
<maxjesy> eller så vill EU inte ha med oss längre
<maxjesy> inte helt orimligt med tanke på hur upplysta svenskarna är
<maxjesy> måste vlc ha typ rar program att luta sig tillbaka mot om man ska köra rar filer direkt?
<maxjesy> försöker kasta in en rar fil
<maxjesy> men den vill inte spela
<maxjesy> varför har inte alla operativsystem idag stöd för sån här shit
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Skämtar du ? Självklart måste du packa upp filen först
<arand> rar utvecklas av en snäll ryss som tycker om att stämma folk?
<maxjesy> itmannen, nej, klart man inte behöver
<maxjesy> vlc spelar rarfiler
<maxjesy> utan problem
<itmannen> Ok. Vad är då ditt problem
<maxjesy> itmannen, det gick inte droppa filen i vlc
<madbear> einand: nu e filmen på aftonblat
<maxjesy> man fick ta omvägen, öppna fil osv.
<maxjesy> madbear, cencur på telefonnummret?
<maxjesy> sencur
<maxjesy> censur
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Hur kan du då påstå att det funkar
<maxjesy> itmannen det funkar ju, bara att det inte gick som jag var van
<maxjesy> nog en ny vlc-version
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Vana är en sak. vad som funkare en annan
<maxjesy> jojo, men vlc spelar rar iaf
<maxjesy> tur det
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Men du skriver ju att det inte funkar. Dags att bestämma dig ?
<maxjesy> det funkar, men en annan metod krävdes
<maxjesy> räckte inte med drag/drop
<hplc> hur gör jag om jag vill att ett bashscript ska kunna utföra uppgifter som en vanlig användare inte kan? hur ger jag scriptet högre rättigheter än mig själv?
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Och den andra metoden är ....?
<maxjesy> att öppna via media- öppna- fil
<maxjesy> typ
<maxjesy> i vlc
<maxjesy> normalt har det alltid gått att droppa filerna rakt i programmet från en explorer
<maxjesy> trodde det berodde på att jag inte hade rar installerat
<maxjesy> men så var ikke fallet
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Och "typ" finns som alternatin i arkivmenyn ?
<maxjesy> itmannen, precis.
<maxjesy> känns som du vill provocera mig
<maxjesy> så jag ska skriva något dumt
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Nä då. jag bara frågar
<maxjesy> så jag blir bannad
<maxjesy> och alla får vara ledsna
 * maxjesy röker jolle
<maxjesy> näe, men wb jolle
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Varför skulle jag vilja få dig bannad ? Har ingen orsak till sådant fjask
<maxjesy> fjask?
<itmannen> Precis
<itmannen> Jisses vad löjligt
<maxjesy> vad är löjligt?
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Det var inte menat till dig
<maxjesy> i en öppen kanal, man skriver öppet, utan att nicka.
<maxjesy> tror inte de var till mig, men till alla.
<maxjesy> då undrar vi, vad är löjligt
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Dom som är läskunniga fattar nog
<maxjesy> undra om vlc har rar installerat
<maxjesy> och man kan använda det för att packa upp
<maxjesy> eller är rar ett codec som vilken videofil som
<maxjesy> gud va pinsamt
<itmannen> rar är ett komprimeringsformat
<maxjesy> så, då måste vlc decompress?
<maxjesy> så de har antagligen köpt lite rar-modules
<maxjesy> som pimpar programmet
<itmannen> Undrar om swecarp somnat ifrån ikväll
<maxjesy> wb salmiak
<maxjesy> fick du till det?
<maxjesy> phnom nom nom nom
<salmiak> vet inte, men jag har ändrat i den filen iaf. jag ska testa nästa gång det ramlar ur :-)
<salmiak> jag behöver inte starta om ubuntu för att inställningen ska gälla föresten?
<einand> madbear: gött
<swecarp> itmannen,  hur går det med räddningen av hårddisken
<itmannen>  swecarp  Hojtan. Jo tack det har gått ganska bra. men inte allt. Nu håller jag på med videoklippen
<swecarp> ok gillade ditt klipp på fejan kan man hyra henne
<itmannen> swecarp<  :D Jag ska fråga. Problemet är att hon är så noga så det tar så lång tid att stå och övervaka :)
<swecarp> ok så hon behöver riktig arbets ledning:)
<itmannen> swecarp<  Hon har den optimala arbetsledningen
<swecarp> ja med en beta hanne så kan det bara gå bra
<itmannen> swecarp<  Såg du vad stadig jag var på handen :)
<swecarp> ja inget skak där inte eller var det stativ
<itmannen> swecarp<  Jag är som ett levande stativ hel och hållen :D
<swecarp> :)
<itmannen> swecarp< Hur är det annars då ?
<swecarp> bara bra det är ju helg och ett jäkla skit väder
<itmannen> swecarp<  Jo du lär ha haft en jobbig vecka irl. Men det har jag också. Ut 2 ggr/dag 9 0ch 17 Vilket slit
<swecarp> va bara 2 gånger vi är ute 3 eller fyragånger med hundarna och nu när det är helg så får jag ta alla prommenaderna
<itmannen> swecarp<  ok. NÃ¥got roligt i helgen ?
<swecarp> itmannen,  nej inget roligt får se om det är hyfsat väder så kanske jag tar en prommenad med kameran och fotar lite
<itmannen> swecarp<  Samma här. Jag ska göra mindre än vanligt. Om det är möjligt
<itmannen> swecarp<  Jovisst. Jag får hit 2 uppdrag gällande laptop
<swecarp> itmannen,  lite jiobb något som är bökigt eller är det bara enkla fix
<itmannen> swecarp<  Jag kommer nog aldrig att fatta vad win-användare pysslar med i sina datorer. Men inga svära grejor
<swecarp> jasså lite win vad tråkigt
<itmannen> swecarp<  Jo trist. Men det ger några kronor
<swecarp> ja hoppas att jag kanske skulle kunna fixa datorer men jag har inte kunskapen
<itmannen> swecarp<  Pyttsan. det har du visst. Försök inte med mig unge man
<swecarp> jag kan ett bra win komando format c
<itmannen> :D
<itmannen> swecarp<  Synd att vi inte bor i samma stad. För då kunde vi hjälpas åt som sanna amatörer
<swecarp> ja det kunde vi och få folk att inse att det är linux som gäller
<itmannen> Bra talat
<itmannen> Jag utlyste en infoträff om ubuntu. Noll intresse
<swecarp> många jag har pratat med tror att man måste kunna väldigt mycke för att använda linux  vardags användaren behöver inte kunna alla sudo komandon
<itmannen> Skulle göra det i samråd med ett studieförbund. Och hade fixat och donat ganska mycket. trist
<swecarp> eller en massa terminal komandon
<itmannen> swecarp<  Precis. För en normalanvändrae är det lätt som en plätt
<swecarp> jag har gjort en lite lista för egen del på lite bra komandon som man använder ibland
<itmannen> Hustrun började med linux efter det vi gifte oss. Och nu ska hon veta allat som jag gör. Så passa dig :)
<swecarp> frugan är tveksam men vi får se hon tycker att jag bara sitter och fixar o trixar för att saker skall funka
<swecarp> kör du på kubuntumaskinen
<itmannen> swecarp<  Japp just nu gör jag det i min laptop fram för TV
<swecarp> ok kan du kolla om om cupsbjnp ligger i pakethanteraren
<PutItOnTheRitz> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/language-tools/ <-- Varför finns ALLA språk i hela världen förutom svenska?!
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<itmannen> swecarp<  Är det en skravarhanterare
<itmannen> *skrivarhanterare
<swecarp> japp
<realubot> hplc: Hej. Hur står det till ikväll då?
<itmannen> realubot<  Kramiz:D
<itmannen> swecarp<  Vänta ska försöka kolla
<hplc> realubot: jo ganska bra men sovit nästan hela dagen hemtjänsten tvättar åt mig som tur är
<hplc> realubot: själv?
<realubot> itmannen: Hej hej.
<swecarp> PutItOnTheRitz,  får du inte den svenska versionen på firefox
<itmannen> hplc<  Jag har också hemtjänst. Frugan :)
<realubot> hplc: Jag somnade kl. 18-19 och vaknade nu.
<realubot> Så nu blir det några timmar "övertid" i natt.
<itmannen> realubot<  Du är en trött ung man
<realubot> PutItOnTheRitz: Vad är det dyu söker?
<swecarp> realubot,  se på mig och itmannen  vi håller ut
<HakanS> PutItOnTheRitz: Göran Andersson har lagt ner DSSO. https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/ordlistan/qq1ML5VBC4E
<itmannen> swecarp<  +1
<realubot> itmannen: Ja, jag är själv förvånad.
<realubot> swecarp: Jo. Jag ser att ni håller ställningarna i kanalen.
 * realubot lagar pasta med biffar.
<itmannen> realubot<  Hm. har du haft flickor på rummet kanske
<PutItOnTheRitz> Söker svensk rättstavning i Firefåxx.
<realubot> itmannen: Om det ändå vore så väl.
<PutItOnTheRitz> DSSO?
<hplc> realubot: ok, när hemtjänsten kom på morgonen var jag så väck att jag bara svamlade, kunde inte prata rent, var rädd att det skulle missförstås har hänt förr och då tar dom in mig på intensiven :s
<HakanS> PutItOnTheRitz: Den Stora Svenska Ordlistan. Den är nedlagd.
<itmannen> realubot<  :) Nä det funkar lika bra med stekta biffar. Njutning som njutning
<PutItOnTheRitz> :(
<PutItOnTheRitz> Vet inte vad Opera använder, men jag har svensk rättstavning i Opera.
<realubot> hplc: Aj då. Det var ju bra att det löste sig den här gången.
<PutItOnTheRitz> För mig är det en fullständig nödvändighet.
<realubot> PutItOnTheRitz: Jag ska hjälpa dig.
<realubot> Hold on...
<PutItOnTheRitz> Opera = IRC, e-post och webbforumlär. Kräver rättstavning.
<PutItOnTheRitz> *formulär
<swecarp> itmannen,  något att vise dina väånner som kör win http://pavel.frimix.se/2012/04/09/rad-vid-datorkop/
<hplc> realubot: jo när jag inte kan prata så kommer ambulansen och borrar in nånting i benpipan det gör JÄ*LIGT ont, och man kan inte protestera i det tillståndet
<itmannen> swecarp<  Hm. Nja det där håller jag inte riktigt med om
<hplc> är sed och awk scriptspråk eller kommandon?
<itmannen> swecarp<   Det var lite för svepande direktiv
<realubot> PutItOnTheRitz: sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-sv
<Barre> hplc: det är kommandon, dock har awk ett eget litet "script-språk" som man kan använda när man vil göra riktigt komplicerade awk operationer
<realubot> Har du testat att installera det paketet?
<realubot> "Swedish language pack for Firefox This package contains Swedish translations and search plugins for Firefox
<realubot> "
<realubot> Det kanske bara ändrar språket i menyerna?
<realubot> Om inte annat verkar det gå att använda språkfilerna från OpenOffice/LibreOffice.
<CasperN> realubot: nix
<CasperN> det går inte
<CasperN> grejen är ju att DSSO är nedlagt
<hplc> jag blir så förvirrad över var gränsen går mellan shellscripting och när man ska träda in i python, gränsen verkar flytande
<itmannen> Funderar på sovplatsen. En hård dag imorgon. Ut med en hund  9 och sen 17. Bråda dagar
<swecarp> itmannen,  men den är ju lite rolig
<realubot> PutItOnTheRitz: Annars för du installera sv. dictionary manuellt: "You can install an extra dictionary when you want to be able to check spelling in an extra language or in a regional variant of a language. "
<hplc> önskar ubuntu hade en GUI front-end för dokumentationen, installerade den där shellscripting guiden i repon men nu hittar jag den inte
<itmannen> Och så måste jag fundera lite på mitt pizzeriaköp. Alltså lokal och verksamheten. Har lagt ett bud
<maxjesy> swecarp, ja fattar inte, varför är windows virus-smittade vid inköp redan?
<realubot> PutItOnTheRitz: Typ så: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Dictionaries#Installing_manually_to_the_application
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Det är dom inte. ra vid start
<itmannen> *bara
<maxjesy> vad är det för virus?
<itmannen> Gatesvirus. Värre än malaria
<realubot> PutItOnTheRitz: Där hittar du sv. ordlista i oxt-format: http://extensions.libreoffice.org/extension-center/swedish-spelling-dictionary-den-stora-svenska-ordlistan
<swecarp> maxjesy,  se det roliga i hela inlägget
<itmannen> swecarp<  +1
<swecarp> det var därför jag länkade den
<maxjesy> jag har kass humor
<maxjesy> min typ av humor är typ - gå fram till en mamma och ett barn och fråga hur gammal hon är
<maxjesy> så svarar mamman, 1 år
<Amoz> kul
<Amoz> I lol
<Amoz> d
<maxjesy> då säger jag, jag frågade faktiskt inte dig
<maxjesy> sen garvar jag
<maxjesy> jag frågade ju 1 åriga bäbisen hur gammal mamman är
<maxjesy> get it?
<maxjesy> LOLS
<realubot> PutItOnTheRitz: "The .oxt file is a ZIP archive and you can open that archive in a (ZIP) file manager and extract the sv_SE.aff and sv_SE.dic files in the dictionaries folder in that archive.
<realubot> You may need to rename the file and give it a .zip file extension.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Copy the sv_SE.aff and sv_SE.dic file to the dictionaries folder in the Firefox program folder (C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\)
<itmannen> realubot<  Men nu snackar du win
<maxjesy> WIN FTW!
<itmannen> realubot<  Inte svära i Guds hus min son
<arand> Hrmph, Launchpad accepterar inte WTFPL som license när man skapar project >:(
<realubot> PutItOnTheRitz: Där?
<realubot> PutItOnTheRitz: I Hemkatalogen finns en katalog som heter ungefär så här:
<realubot> .mozilla/firefox/*.default/extensions/*@dictionaries.addons.mozilla.org/dictionaries
<realubot> Där * kanske är olika från system till system.
<realubot> Om du laddar ner oxt-filen från LibreOffice-sidan som jag länkade till och packar upp den med unzip: unzip ooo_swedish_dict_1.55.oxt -d /path/to/unzip/dir
<HakanS> realubot: Har du testat detta själv och sett att det fungerar?
<itmannen> Nu mina vänner och ovänner så är det dags att kräla mot sovplatsen
<swecarp> nä nu kallar sängen
<realubot> Så kommer /path/to/unzip/dir att innehålla bl.a. en katalog som heter dictionaries. Där kommer det att finnas en fil som heter sv_SE.dic och en som heter sv_SE.aff. Kopiera dessa filer till din dictionaries-katalogen i .mozilla-katalogen.
<swecarp> sovgott kompis
<itmannen> swecarp<  Vi ses
<realubot> Startaom Firefox. Nu borde du kunna välja sv. spellchecking i Fx om du högerklickar i ett för att få upp spellcecking-menyn i Fx.
<realubot> HakanS: Nej.
<realubot> Det har jag inte testat. Har du?
<realubot> HakanS: Det står på flera ställen att man ska göra på det sättet för att manuellt installera ordlistor i Fx.
<HakanS> realubot: Jag vet att du bara vill väl, men be inte frågeställare göra saker som du inte vet fungerar.
<realubot> Är det bara jag som tycker att det är märkligt att itmannen och swecarp går och lägger sig samtidigt?
<realubot> Det låter nästan som ett par.
<itmannen> realubot<  :D
<realubot> HakanS: Jag får väl testa då då. ;)
<realubot> itmannen: ;)
<itmannen> realubot<  sotis
<realubot> itmannen: Ja, lite faktiskt.
<HakanS> realubot: Då är det bättre att avvakta tills någon som kan svaret svarar.
<itmannen> Men nu är det nog för i afton. Med eller utan sällskap av real :)
<realubot> HakanS: Jag testade just. Det verkar fungera.
<HakanS> realubot: Bra.
<CasperN> hmm, med tanke på att jag inte kör ubuntu så tror jag bestämt att jag måste sluta skriva i kanalen om sådana regler ska gälla
<realubot> Om man startar om Fx och högerklickar i ett text-flät och väljer check spelling och sedan högerklickar igen gå in under Languages så ligger den nya ordlistan där. Den verkar dessutom fungera när jag testar att skriva lite tyska. :)
<CasperN> jag kan varken prova själv, eller förvänta mig att någon annan ska prova eftersom de flesta här kör just ubuntu
<realubot> "Hemligheten" ligger alltså i att placera sv_SE.aff och sv_SE.dic i dictionaries-katalogen under .mozilla-katalogen i Hemkatalogen.
<realubot> Och dom filerna ligger packade i en oxt-fil som man hämtar från libreoffice.org.
<realubot> itmannen: Sov gott itmannen.
<hplc> jag blir förtvivlad över allt detta med shellscripting och sånt, är emacs och latex editorer eller utvecklingsmiljöer?
<realubot> hplc: Jag har inte koll på emacs eller LaTeX.
<realubot> CasperN: Vad menar du med nedlagt? Ordlistan finns ju på libreoffice.org?
<HakanS> hplc: Emacs är i grunden en editor. Latex är ett typsättningsspråk.
<CasperN> latex är som html, ett sätt att formatera information, emacs är charlie foxtrot
<CasperN> realubot: dsso är nedlagt
<CasperN> så det kommer inte bli några uppdateringar om ingen tar över projektet
<CasperN> det går såklart ladda ned befintliga ordlistan och lägga in
<realubot> CasperN: Dom uppdateringarna lär ju inte installeras manuellt i Fx ändå.
<realubot> Och jag tror han klarar sig bra på den gamla ordlistan.
<realubot> Men, men.
<realubot> CasperN: Varför är det nedlagt?
<hplc> mm fast svenska akademins ordlista borde man kanske kunna formatera att passa libreoffice med hjälp av latex? har jag fattat rätt då?
<CasperN> för att folk är elaka svin som är otacksamma
<HakanS> realubot: Läs här:  https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/ordlistan/qq1ML5VBC4E
<CasperN> hplc: med den är inte fri
<hplc> ok fast var det rätt tänkt av mig i teorin?
<CasperN> jag vet inte hur ordlistan är formaterad
<PutItOnTheRitz> realubot: Tack, men det är mycket allvarligt (enligt mig) att rättstavning på svenska saknas och måste hackas in.
<hplc> 2012-04-19
<hplc> Svenska Akademiens ordlista nu tillgänglig i en tredje app-version
<hplc> Nu presenteras ytterligare en applikation med Svenska Akademiens ordlista (SAOL). Denna gång vänder sig appen till användare av mobiltelefoner med Nokia Symbian. Från och med idag kan man nämligen kostnadsfritt ladda ned denna app från Ovi Store för Nokia-telefoner, som baseras på Symbian.
<hplc> det låter rätt fritt att använda, det borde nog kunna portas till libreoffice?
<CasperN> bara att sätta igång och få den att fungera, den blir gratis med aldrig fri
<PutItOnTheRitz> In i Firefox, ju.
<PutItOnTheRitz> Fast varje OS borde ha inbyggd rättstavning.
<PutItOnTheRitz> I alla inmatningsformulär.
<HakanS> hplc: SAOL är inte fri att använda hur som helst. När det gäller appen du refererar till så är det ju Svenska Akademien som ligger bakom den.
<HakanS> SAOL borde vara fri eftersom den finansieras med skattemedel.
<maxjesy> även om den vore fri (gratis) om den finansieras av skattemedel är den ju inte gratis eller fri för att den är ju betald
<maxjesy> av skattebetalare
<maxjesy> nu blir det istället dubbel kostnad som jag förstår dig HakanS
<CasperN> folk borde inte få ha rättstavning, de borde få skämmas för sin usla stavning istället, fallet med dsso är fruktansvärt, och man blir besviken att medborgare är så ruttna
<maxjesy> CasperN, helt rätt
<HakanS> maxjesy: Nu hänger jag inte riktigt med i ditt resonemang.
<HakanS> I Norge har vädertjänsten och motsvarigheten till Lantmäteriet släppt sina rådata gratis till utvecklare.
<HakanS> Med motivering att det är skattefinansierat.
<CasperN> usa gör samma sak
<CasperN> iaf till bra mycket större del än Sverige gör
<CasperN> eller, har lantmäteriet något som är fritt? eller är det bara gratis tillgängligt?
<PutItOnTheRitz> En sak jag inte fattar är varför detta betyder att listan är borta?
<PutItOnTheRitz> Är den inte öppen? Någon annan kan ta över?
<CasperN> jo, men ingen gör det, om ingen brytt sig ett skit på 15 år, mer än i syfte att klaga och hata, varför skulle någon göra det nu då
<PutItOnTheRitz> Du glömde frågetecknet.
<PutItOnTheRitz> Behövs tydligen en grammatik-AI också.
<CasperN> nä, jag behöver bara en kopp te
<PutItOnTheRitz> Kommer det så många nya ord då?
<realubot> PutItOnTheRitz: Jo, men dom har väl missat att lägga upp det eller något. Jag vet inte. Visst är det omständigt att behöva lägga in ordlistan manuellt.
<PutItOnTheRitz> Fattar inte varför den försvann från produkterna.
<maxjesy> HakanS, jag tappa bort mig
<realubot> hplc: Det handlar om licenser. Att få använda ordlistan är inte samma sak som att den är FRI i licenssammanhang.
<realubot> hplc: Desutom är det appen som är kostnadsfri, inte ordlistan.
<hplc> realubot: ja jo lite som en ms licens har jag förstått
<hplc> men vem äger språket?
<hplc> jag? du? vi? ni?
<realubot> hplc: DÃ¥ borde ju sv. film vara mer eller mindre gratis eftersom sv. filminstitutet finansierar?
<realubot> HakanS: Det var till dig.
<HakanS> PutItOnTheRitz: Du får kontakta Göran Andersson och fråga om du kan ta över databasen.
<realubot> Jaha, så då har Mozilla inte bara glömt att lägga upp filen då.
<hplc> vad betyder p.i.t.r förresten?, finns här och var i marginalerna i böcker om programmering
<HakanS> realubot: När det gäller film så har vi ju upphovsrätt att ta hänsyn till. Möjligtvis skulle man kunna säga att råfilm som produceras helt och hållet med skattemedel borde vara fria
<HakanS> realubot: Även här är Norge ett föregångsland. http://nrkbeta.no/2009/12/18/bergensbanen/
<realubot> "Ett annat exempel är att Debian och Ubuntu fortfarande använder sig av en rättstavningsordlista som är i stort sett identisk med den allra första versionen av DSSO, från 1997, bortsett från att de lyckats tappa bort alla sammansättningsregler. Man kan bara gråta åt eländet."
<hplc> men finns det ingen arbetsgrupp / styrgrupp om just svenska språket i ubuntu? det finns ju grupper för allt annat
<CasperN> eftersom folk gör saker frivilligt på sin fritid så är det svårt att hitta folk som är motiverade att ställa upp på allt ibland
<CasperN> sedan saknar många den kompetens som dessutom krävs
<PutItOnTheRitz> I den grå forntiden, på 486:a-tiden, hade jag ett shareware-program till Windows 3.1 som jag fick på en diskett till PC Hemma eller Windows World eller liknande. Det hade en ordlista som jag på den tiden fann extremt användbar. Jag undrar vad det var för program. Så fort jag fick Internet ersattes den av Lexin, som numera heter The People's Dictionary.
<PutItOnTheRitz> Alltså på svenska.
<PutItOnTheRitz> Men nu måste det ju vara ett "API" som dessutom måste finnas som standard i olika program, främst Firefox.
<PutItOnTheRitz> Jag vet inte vilket Opera använder för svenska.
<PutItOnTheRitz> Egentligen är det helt sjukt att varje program för sig ska ha egen rättstavning.
<CasperN> lika sjukt som att varje program ska ha en egen kopia av alla programbibliotek
<hplc> har man flera kopior av exakt samma Lib?
<PutItOnTheRitz> Antar att han snackar om .dll:er.
<hplc> ja jo då förstår jag
<PutItOnTheRitz> Vilket är mycket praktiskt på bekostnad av hårddiskutrymme som idag är "gratis".
<hplc> men winblows är nog lite off-topic :D
<PutItOnTheRitz> "Dependency hell"...
<realubot> dsso låter som ett bra projekt att hålla på med för den språkintresserade.
<realubot> Hur löser Chromium sv. rättstavning?
<hplc> jösses, elementen på 18 grader, cpu fläkten går som besatt av en daemon, en titt på termometern visar 25 grader :s AC på anbefalles!
<realubot> hplc: Har du AC då?
<hplc> realubot: ja det måste jag ha, en stor sak, jag tål inte värme
<hplc> och ett av köksskåpen används bara till mediciner som inte tål över 25 grader, då smälter en del av dom
<realubot> Chockladmediciner?
<HakanS> realubot: rättstavningen i chromium bygger inte på DSSO. För övrigt är rättstavningen i chromium rätt dålig.
<hplc> realubot: nja olika sorters smärtstillande, antidepressiva, bromsmediciner för magen, salvor mot utslag, olika medel mot kvävning, blodtryckmedel etc etc
<hplc> för att inte tala om de underbara flaskorna mot tjocktarmssjukdom som ska tas där solen inte skiner
<realubot> hplc: Här finns också lite kritik mot att använda SAOL för rättstavning: https://code.google.com/p/dsso/wiki/Stavningsordlistan
<realubot> hplc: Vad bygger den på då?
<realubot> HakanS: Det var också till dig.
<HakanS> realubot: Det är googles egen.
<HakanS> Dock ska det gå att lägga in DSSO i chrome. http://dsso.se/chrome.html
<hplc> kan en dator ta stryk om ac blåser rakt på den?
<realubot> hplc: Tror jag inte.
<realubot> hplc: Om temp. inte ligger för lågt så är det nog lugnt.
<realubot> Eller varierar för mycket.
<realubot> Däremot rekommenderar jag inte att du lägger datorn i frysen.
<hplc> nja nä
<hplc> fast det grymmaste jag sett på bild var en överklockning där moderkortet låg i en tunn olja i ett akvarium
<HakanS> Det gick alldeles utmärkt att använda DSSO i Chromium.
<HakanS> I.o.f.s använder jag ytterst sällan rättstavningsfunktioner.
<einand> realubot: ny bild på mig uppladdad https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/295204_10150685362957997_583277996_9407974_1291032802_n.jpg
<realubot> einand: Du ser sliten ut.
<einand> realubot: nja, blir väl lätt så
<einand> yiks vad dollarn har gått ner då
<einand> förlora jag ju 15kr på
<realubot> 15kr? Det är väl ingenting?
<maxjesy> visste ni att marvel comics ägs numera av disney
<maxjesy> 29 miljarder betalade disney för kalaset
<maxjesy> och bytte total inriktning på hur marvels actionhjältar ska bete sig
<CasperN> vad bra, då får andra en chans att göra sig ett namn
<maxjesy> disney i sin tur ägs av det militära
<maxjesy> som i sin tur använder disney och marvel och allt annat de nu äger för hjärntvätt
<maxjesy> så man lättare går ut i krig och faktiskt lyckas döda
<maxjesy> de soldater som inte pallar med dödandet, dvs, inte dödar, de får uppsöka psykolog
<maxjesy> något är ju fel på dem
<CasperN> vad tusan flummar du om nu???
<maxjesy> flum bara, lösa tankar :)
<CasperN> ok
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-21
<maxjesy> förr var det lite klass, nu är det bara slita ut tarmarna ur magen rakt av på fienden som gäller
<Haffe> Morgon.
<larsemil> morning has broooken, like the first moooooorning
<realubot> Köp ett företag.
<larsemil> klar med det för ett tag nu
<realubot> Mhm.
<larsemil> igår firade jag med fruktsallad och tacopaj
<larsemil> fast i omvänd ordning
<larsemil> realubot: pluggar du fortf?
<larsemil> han somnade
<realubot> larsemil: Nope. Jag har hoppat av. Jag är en drop out.
<larsemil> det är jag med. :)
<larsemil> orkade inte heller med min utbildning
<realubot> Dock så gick du från studier till att driva företag. Jag gick från studier till soc.
<realubot> Du gick en ganska intressant utb. IT forensic.
<larsemil> det passade i tiden. en kombination av tur och driv.
<larsemil> jag tvekar inte en sekund på att du är duktig
<larsemil> det vet jag att du är
<larsemil> får vara vaken när tillfället kommer bara
<realubot> Jag hoppas inte tillfället kommer just nu för jag är trött efter att ha varit vaken sedan kl 22.
 * Haffe roar sig med att sälja kanalmedlemmar på blocket.
<realubot> Kanalmedlemmar?
<andol> Haffe: Hur mycket får du i snitt?
<itmannen> Härligt. Snön vräker ned.
<kes0> Människorna är blå färgade när jag ser film på nätet
<kes0> Alltid nån grej som ska jävlas
<_Trullo> du kollar väl på avatar då
<Haffe> Ska man skratta eller gråta?
<kes0> Någon som provat bensin marinerad falukorv här?
<kes0> arand Har du käkat bensin marinerad falukorv?
<arand> Jo, men det var ett tag sen.
<kes0> Respekt
<kes0> De är ju som spännande att steka då de innehåller bensin
<defektz> morrn
<itmannen> Fariken. Bilen fick vara ren och snygg bara 1 dag :(
<swecarp> itmannen,  det är bara att lämna in den på samma ställe igen :)
<itmannen> swecarp<  Jo men det finns ingen bokning förrens nästa vecka.
<swecarp> ok då kanske du får göra det själv
<itmannen> swecarp<  Är du galen människa :D
<swecarp> ja
<itmannen> swecarp<  Vi måste ut på leriga grusvägar imorgon em. Så det blir tvätt på tisdag kanske
<swecarp> ok då är det ingen ide att tvätta bättre att fixa all skit på engång vatten är dyrt
 * swecarp skall ut en sväng nu till baka om en stund vi hörs
<itmannen> swecarp<  Jag måste avbryta dataarbetet 5 minuter i helgen och göra rätt för mig i helgen för att få den tvättad
<itmannen> :)
<swecarp> va avbryta dataarbete är du inte klok människa
 * itmannen gillar Al Bundy
<swecarp> ses snart igen
<itmannen> swecarp<  Precis. Men jag måste krypa till korset för att inte måsta slita ut min underbara kropp
<itmannen> Lite offtopic men det bjuder jag på
<hplc> vad är det för dag idag?
<arand> Lördag 21?
<HakanS> Håller på att installera Ubuntu 12.04 på barnens dator. Ska kolla vad de tycker är bäst; Ubuntu med Unity eller Kubuntu.
<arand> hplc: brukar finnas /date i irc-cleinter har jag för ig ;)
<hplc> nja det var mer ett test, jag kan fråga i veckor i vissa kanaler utan att aldrig någonsin få ett svar, inte ens ett svar på good morning, så jag ville mest se om jag är fullständigt ignorerad av allt och alla : |
<HakanS> hplc: Har du upplevt dig ignorerad tidigare här?
<arand> supportkanaler brukar ju inte alltid svara på småprat...
<hplc> HakanS: nej här verkar folk trevliga
<swecarp> itmannen,  nu är jag tillbaka
<itmannen> swecarp<  VB. Jag har lagt bud på en pizzeria här som jag har planer på att även ha som internetcafe
<hplc> men i andra kanaler får jag inte ens respons på good morning, och det är inget som kräver IQ150 för att svara på
<itmannen> swecarp<  Men ubuntu så klart
<swecarp> roligt då får du ju byta nick till pizaman
<itmannen> swecarp<  Nä. Men skulle vara roligt att sätta upp ett internetcafe
<itmannen> swecarp<  Bredband finns indraget
<_Trullo> nån som vet om nån bra proxyserver som klarar filmer å sånt?
<_Trullo> http://abc.go.com/watch/jimmy-kimmel-live/SH559060/VD55191516/jimmy-kimmel-live-411 vill se den där
<swecarp> itmannen,  det vore roligt  är det inte hos dig som alla vintertester av bilar är då har du ju en bra kund krets under vintern
<itmannen> swecarp<  Jo det är karavaner av tyska bilar som kör förbi här mot Arjeplog
<swecarp> ja vist ja det var arjeplog dom va i
<itmannen> swecarp<  Tänkte nyttja wifi så folk kan ha sina egne laptop också
<hplc> captive portal typ
<swecarp> bra ide  kommer det vara öppen eller stängd så dom måste be om lösen
<itmannen> swecarp<  Men vi kommer inte att hålla på med pizza. Utan bättre och nyttigaregrejor
<itmannen> swecarp<  Stängd då dom måste betala
<swecarp> itmannen,  renskav och andra lokala specialiteter eller
<swecarp> itmannen,  en data fråga nu så vi går tillbaka till topic
<itmannen> swecarp<  Nä bättre upp. Som inte finns här nu. Och ett internetcafe finns inte heller
<itmannen> swecarp<  Ok
<itmannen> Även om internet är ontopic :)
<swecarp> itmannen,  har ett problem här den ide lkabeln som är ansluten till mina 2 hdd  kan jag inte plugga in en extra på  går det att flytta den som är ansluten till dvd och annat för den har 3 anslutningar
<itmannen> swecarp<  Ok. Då blir det till att invenstera i ett nytt kort så du får fler anslutningar
<swecarp> itmannen,  en vegetarisk resturang ???
<itmannen> swecarp<  Nope :) Men mycket Arabisk mat
<swecarp> ok ny dator då eller skicke upp allt på lagring på nätet och fixa allt
<swecarp> i datorn så jag får det som jag vill
<itmannen> swecarp<  Nja du kan väl sätta i ett kort till ?
<swecarp> ett moder kort menar du eller
<itmannen> swecarp<  Nä ett satakort
<swecarp> ok får kolla  på det
<itmannen> swecarp<  Det har jag gjort i en gammal burk som står som server. Då fick jag 3 platser till för hdd
<itmannen> Ursäkta. 2 platser till ska det vara
<swecarp> a fan får vinna lite pengar så jag kan köpa ny datorr
<itmannen> swecarp<  Har du ingen som du kan få ett arv ifrån :)
<itmannen> swecarp<  Den serverdatorn hämtade jag på soptippen här. Efter lite update av minne odyl så funkar den perfekt
<itmannen> swecarp<  Jag brukar utforska elektonikbygganden där folk slänger dator
<swecarp> det får jag göra
<swecarp> skall till tippen en dag kasta lite prylar
<itmannen> swecarp<  Har hitta ganska många fungerande datorer som jag fixat till och skänkt bort
<itmannen> swecarp<  Hustrun är så där lagomt glad över allt som jag släpar hem :)
<swecarp> itmannen,  = skrotsamlare
<itmannen> swecarp<  En ekonomisk skrotsamlare. Som en hamster
<itmannen> Men nu är det tydligen käk. Vi ses sen
<swecarp> vi ses
<fredrik_> packade precis upp en tgz fil innehållandes masa php filer. Nu har alla filnamnen en stjärna efter sig, filnamnet är grönt och stjärnan vit.. vad betyder stjärnan?
<spacebug-> fredrik_: att filen är körbar. Eller rättare sagt har det attributet satt
<fredrik_> spacebug-, aha...
<fredrik_> spacebug-, tack!
<spacebug-> så lite så
<fredrik_> spacebug-, har aldrig sett den däringa stjärnan i någon annan dist innan... :-)
<spacebug-> fredrik_: hehe. Det är bara ett sätt för 'ls' att visa olika filer. Ska va lättare att se filer m.m. Det är liksom ingen stjärna i filnamnet i sig
<spacebug-> du ändrar filatttribut med komamndot 'chmod'
<spacebug-> chmod -x myfile.type
<spacebug-> det tar bort kör-attributet på en fil
<hplc> kodein: splunk är verkligen den bästa loggfils visaren jag provat
<kodein> så bra :)
<markus> jag uppgraderar från 10.4 -> 10.10 -> 11.04 och sen 11.10
<markus> himla lång tid det tar
<markus> har inte kör den här upgrade toolet på ett tag
<markus> 2.5h kvar tills jag är uppe på 11.04
<K350> skumt. Min dator har börjat "prata" någon applikation som installerats/gått igång. Nu får jag inte tyst på den lol
<hplc> låter som att vara gift
<hplc> här är en intressant, hur går jag tillväga för att rätta till denna:   WARNING: CK Error: Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit': no such name
<markus> hplc: vad är problemet?
<markus> Det är en varning. det behöver inte betyda att något är fel som gör att programmet inte fungerar
<hplc> använder ubuntu 11.10 och ser WARNING: CK Error: Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit': no such name   i loggarna
<markus> är målet att få loggarna snygga eller programmet att fungera?
<hplc> markus: nej kanske inget allvarligt, men om jag aldrig lär mig vad sånt här betyder så lär jag ju mig aldrig nåt
<markus> vad är det för program du startar?
<hplc> markus: v et inte vilket program felet hör ihop med, försöker förstå saker och ting, för att lära mig mer
<hplc> nyfikenhet är väl inte av ondo?
<phnom> Det ser ju ut att vara consolekit som varnar iaf.
<markus> är paketet installerat?
<markus> hplc_: nej det är alltså jättebra att lära sig :)
<markus> hplc_: om du vill ha mer stabil irc-klient kan du starta irssi på en server nånstans och "mosha" dit
<markus> mosh är ungefär som ssh fast står för mobile-shell. det ska vara lite mer resilient
<defektz> simon
<defektz> :)
<einand> markus: vad menar du med resilient?
<markus> vad har man att se fram emot i ubuntu 12.04?
<markus> einand: om man använder en 3g-anslutning, trådlös, tillfälligtvis tappar kontakten kan den återupprätta anslutningen utan att du behöverMarina Zhurakhinskaya
<markus> Involved PartiesMarina Zhurakhinskaya
<markus> haha
<markus> råkade pojsta lite fel där
<hplc_> ja det krånglar med den här dongeln nu
<markus> jag har inte testat så mycket själv men det står en del på deras hemsida: mosh.mit.edu
<einand> täntke mer på att jag aldrig någonsin haft problem med ssh över verken 3g eller gsm
<einand> är väl bara detta som är fint
<einand> Makes for sweet dreams.
<einand> With Mosh, you can put your laptop to sleep and wake it up later, keeping your connection intact. If your Internet connection drops, Mosh will warn you — but the connection resumes when network service comes back.
<markus> einand: grattis till anslutningen får man väl säga :)
<itmannen> Vad tycker ni om den nya scroolbaren ? Fy för den lede. Som tur är kan man få tillbaka den vanliga
<markus> det brukar inte så bra att surfa mellan göteborg och halmstad alltid
<markus> itmannen: vilken scroll bar?
<itmannen> Den till höger där du bläddrar
<markus> du menar den vanliga i program som gömmer sig?
<itmannen> Nope
<markus> jag gillar inte ubuntus scroll bars i alla fall. svårt att trycka på den
<markus> den försvinner
<itmannen> Sök efter liboverlay- och ta bort det så får man det vanliga sättet att scrolla tex i nautilus
<itmannen> Men man måste boota om
<markus> ja det är förärligt om man inte gör det
<itmannen> ?
<itmannen> För ärligt att inte boota om ?
<markus> nej att köra med ubuntus scroll bar. det är svårt att träffa den med musen
<markus> olika beroende på vilket håller man kommer ifrån
<itmannen> Aha
<itmannen> Instämmer
<itmannen> swecarp< Är du vaken ?
<swecarp> japp men skall ta en tupplur efter maten
<einand> markus: jag åkar ofta tåg eller buss mellan göteborg och helsingborg, då ingår halmstad som stopp, har aldrig haft problem med telia där
<itmannen> swecarp<  Säg som det är din lilla toffel. Du måste diska och städa :D
<swecarp> itmannen,  diska är avklarat damsög gjorde frugan förut
<itmannen> swecarp<  Du måste nog gå en kurs hos mig hur man blir en riktig man :)
<swecarp> itmannen,  då både jag och frugan har led problem så hjälps vi åt
<itmannen> swecarp<  Ja det är ju bra. Jag bara skämtade med dig
<swecarp> itmannen,  jag tror att du är en riktig toffel när fruganär i närheten
<itmannen> swecarp<  Pyttsan heller. Du känner inte mig du. Jag får också väldig värk i kroppen när det är saker i hemmet som ska utföras :)
<itmannen> swecarp<  Men gå och vila nu så du inte blir kinkig
<swecarp> nä nu ska jag vila lite vi hörs
<itmannen> Natti
<phibxr> markus, skulle de inte fixa så att man lättare kunde komma åt scrollbaren från höger i 12.04? kan inte se några förändringar hittills.
<hplc> får se om denna klienten håller bättre
<hplc> hmm nu då?
<lag^> Nej, den håller inte!
<lag^> :<
<hplc> provar en annan nu
<lag^> VAd är det du provar?
<hplc> fast texten är så liten och jag ser illa, måste hitta hur man förstorar text
<hplc> det var ayttnn     nånting
<lag^> purple irc :o
<lag^> aldrig hört talas om den klienten
<HakanS> Releaseparty i Stenungsund på torsdag. http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-se/1728/detail/
<hplc> ?
<lag^> vad undrar du över med ditt frågetecken?
<hplc> nå det måste ju vara till det bättre
<phibxr> Kommer det att vara något releaseparty i Malmö/Köpenhamn?
<hplc> tur att jag har dressing hemma annars hade det blivit hamburgare med chokladsås :s
<HakanS> phibxr: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-dk/1685/detail/
<hplc> vad betyder "excess flood"?
<hplc1> näpp verkar inte vara stabil heller, ska man behöva använda openbsd och irc i textmode tro?
<t^> installparty ^^
<CasperN> sudo apt-get install party
<t^> har inge root jag
<t^> får man inte komma då
<t^> :P
<CasperN> och jag har ingen apt
<t^> installera min på min laptop så kanske lika bra att byta tebax nudå
<t^> mint*
<CasperN> du får komma till partyt med en "got root" tshirt då :)
<t^> hehe mm får knåpa ihop en
<HakanS> Alla är välkomna till releasepartyt.
<markus> hehe, roligt initiativ
<realubot> Part hemma hos HakanS?
<realubot> *Party
<kodein> /part man /part machine /all cop
<defektz> acac
<defektz> all cops are cops
<defektz> en smula sub och kompilera  compat wireless med patchar
<defektz> kodein: är du ifrån linköping?
<kodein> nä, men jag bor där
<defektz> aha
<defektz> jag kommer därifrån.. NÄSTAN. Motala.
<defektz> bor dock 50 mil neråt eller nåt
<kodein> typ tyskland?
<defektz> skåne
<kodein> ahau
<defektz> jag vet inte exakt avstånd 45 mil
<defektz> kanske :)
<defektz> jag bor hos väldigt konstiga människor.
<phnom> defektz: Så, det är du som flyttat in i min förra lägenhet?
<itmannen> Suck. vad gör man inte för några kronor extra. Nu får jag snart hit en laptop med win som inte vill vara med längre. Tråkgöra
<defektz> phnom: nja det vet jag inte
<defektz> jag bor i hus
<phnom> Jaha
<defektz> i fanilj. helt rubbade människor
<phnom> Tur det, för han som flyttade in dit efter mig var en jobbig typ.
<defektz> var ? :)
<phnom> Lund
<defektz> aha lund e ju inte så långt bort
<defektz> 10 min
<itmannen> Som tur är så lär det nog gå ganska fort att fixa. Men hon får inte tillbaka den idag. Jag vill inte skämma bort mina kunder
<defektz> itmannen: jaså det säger du
<itmannen> Jo jag gör ju det
<phnom> defektz: Jaså? Vart ligger fanilj?
<defektz> phnom: dösjebro :/
<phnom> Aldrig hört talas om, det måste vara litet :P
<Krawlezt> realubot: Där?
<defektz> det är väldigt litet. det ligger 4 minuter ifrån kävlinge. och 9 minuter till landskrona
<itmannen> "Här" heter det väl
<defektz> phnom: bor du i lund?
<phnom> defektz: Japp
<swecarp> itmannen,   du vara där eller
<defektz> phnom: fett. har en kompis som är där nu. han går till mottagningen där o hämtar varje dag :)
<itmannen> swecarp<  Jak  vara här ja :)
<defektz> måste testa mina moduler brb
<swecarp> itmannen,  till dig vågar man ju inte lämna datorr det tar jusådan tid :)
<itmannen> swecarp<  Instämmer. Man ska inte skämma bort folket med snabbhet
<defektz> är jag kvar?
<itmannen> Nä
<defektz> woa jag blev inte disconnectad. sweet.
<itmannen> Nu ska jag bara ut med en jycke i tråkvädret och sen fixa denna laptop som ramlade in i våran hall
<defektz> bytte nätverkskorts modul :)
<swecarp> ok lycka till med promenaden med hunden
<itmannen> swecarp<  Vi hörs lite senare. Inget lycka till med laptopen ? :)
<defektz> detta är väldigt konstigt. jag har valt channel 11 men den visar 1 3 6 istället
<defektz> och inget annat
<swecarp> ok lycka till med virusdatorn
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/varlden/natberoende-kan-paverka-hjarnan
<realubot> Det handlar om er.
<defektz> måste ju kunna aircracka.. någon som använder sig utav BCM4312 wifi?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja?
<itmannen> swecarp<  tack. Du är väldigt spontan :D Adjö för nu
<Krawlezt> realubot: Min CPU ligger på 100% när jag foldar, kan det verkligen stämma?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det stämmer.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ligger din CPU på 100%?
<defektz> "bland annat minskade massan grå substans."
<defektz> låter ju kalasbra. vem fan vill ha grå substans
<realubot> Krawlezt: FAH använder all ledig prestanda av processorn. Om du använder andra program som belastar CPU så kommer FAH att minska sin användning. FAH har låg prioritet men använder mycket när den får använda CPU.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dessutom så motsvarar väl 100% bara att den använder 100% av en av processorns kärnor eller hur är det?
<defektz> Krawlezt: testa programmet/daemonen verynice
<realubot> Krawlezt: FAH pendlar mellan 98-100% just nu ja.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nej, CPUn låg på 100% genom KDEs egna widget.
<realubot> PÃ¥ mitt system,
<Krawlezt> Den gick på högvarv.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Kan man inte göra att den ligger på t.e.x 30%?
<realubot> Ok, men det ska den göra om inte CPU används så. FAH fungerar så.
<realubot> Du får räkna med högra fläktljud p.g.a. värmeutvecklingen när FAH kör för fullt.
<realubot> *högre
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag vet inte hur man sätter en limit men det går garanterat på något sätt.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det finns ett program som heter cpulimit.
<spacebug-> mer FAH-folk, bra bra! *gilla*
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://maketecheasier.com/limit-cpu-usage-of-any-process-in-linux/2010/09/22
<realubot> Dock finns det ju en gräns för när det inte längre är meningsfullt att "folda".
<Krawlezt> ?
<Krawlezt> Det är inte värt att folda om CPUn ligger på 100% konstant.
<phnom> ... ^_o
<defektz> packer -S fah
<defektz> :)
<defektz> jag tror ändå att verynice gör jobbet ändån..
<defektz> kanske inte ens är samma sak. blir att undersöka :)
<defektz> err cpulimit
<realubot> Krawlezt: Den ligger bara på 100% om du inte använder CPU:n. När du använder CPU så minskar FAHs användning tillfällfigt.
<realubot> *tillfälligt
<Krawlezt> realubot: Känns ju inte bra att den ligger på 100% ändå..
<realubot> Krawlezt: No problem.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Den är ju gjord för att arbeta.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dock så bör du som jag har sagt hålla koll på temperaturen i BIOS lite då och då nu i början för att se att temp. inte är onormalt hög.
<Silasle> realubot: Varför kolla temperatur i bios? (antar att ni pratar om cpu)?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Den låg på 20grader i normal nivå.
<realubot> Hm, jag kör med FAH 6.34 men FAH 7.1.52 finns ju som deb-fil nu.
<realubot> http://folding.stanford.edu/
<Krawlezt> realubot: Hm, okej.
<realubot> Silasle: För att det kanske är mer pålitligt än i Linux? Jag vet inte. Det känns mer "basic" bara. Det kanske duger lika bra att kolla i Linux. Det handlar ju om ett nytt hemmabygge.
<Krawlezt> Herregud, vad segt det är att koda.
<realubot> 20 grader låter extremt lågt för en CPU.
<realubot> Tycker jag.
<Silasle> Tycker nog att temperaturerna stämmer bra i linux
<realubot> Stämmer det verkligen?
<realubot> Silasle: Ok, möjligt.
<Silasle> 20 är nog nästan omöjligt
<Silasle> Men sensorerna i en processor är ofta väldigt felkalibrerade
<realubot> Silasle: Dock borde det finnas en viss risk för kommunikationsfel mellan Linux och moderkortet. Det kanske är mindre risk för fel värden om man kollar direkt i BIOS.
<realubot> Jag vet inte, men det var mer för att ta det säkre före det osäkra när det gäller ett nytt hemmabygge. Inte bra om datorn håller för hög temp.
<Silasle> Bios är generellt högre eftersom det belastar processorn rätt rejält
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Jag tycker att 20 grader på en CPU låter sjukt lågt.
<realubot> Det är ju nästan rumstemp.
<realubot> En prolle måste hålla högre temp. än så.
<Silasle> Det är för lågt
<Silasle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/939815/
<Silasle> SÃ¥ ser mina temperaturer ut med ca 15-30% belastning
<Silasle> (har också 2500k)
<Silasle> Krawlezt: Vilket moderkort köpte du?
<Krawlezt> Silasle: Vad skrev du för att få fram det där?
<Silasle> sensors
<Krawlezt> Silasle: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/150985-asus_p8z77-v_lx-atx-z77
<Silasle> man måste gå igenom en hög med frågor innan
<Silasle> Men det är nog bara att trycka enter överallt
<Krawlezt> Silasle: Sensors? Vad är det :(
<Silasle> Skriv in det i terminalen
<realubot> Krawlezt: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<realubot> Om du inte redan har installerat det.
<Silasle> Jaha, kanske inte är förinstallerat
<realubot> När du kör sensors första gången så svara typ YES på allt.
<realubot> yes/YES/y whatsoever.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Hur startar man det?
<realubot> sensors
<Krawlezt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/939832/
<Krawlezt> Så fick jag när jag skrev sensors
<Silasle> Då har du antingen svarat fel någonstans eller så stöds inte ditt moderkort av lm-sensors
<Silasle> Ligger asus.com nere för er?
<Krawlezt> Nja, man kommer till asus.com men inget längre.
<Krawlezt> Deras ikon är där men sidan är offline
<realubot> Silasle: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/asus.com
<realubot> Dock får man upp en helt vit sidan när man går in på asus.com.
<Silasle> Asus... Nästan lika illa som canon på mjukvara ;)
<realubot> Mm, som ni har konstaterat ja. :)
<Krawlezt> Asus moderkort var jag nöjd med.
<Krawlezt> Förutom manual, MSI hade bättre.
<Silasle> Mjo, asus gör rätt bra produkter
<Silasle> Men jag är nöjd med mitt asrock också :)
<Krawlezt> Asrock var ett av dom moderkorten jag inte ville köpa
<Krawlezt> Gör efter vad jag vet och vad jag tycker om för leverantörer :)
<Silasle> Tycker dom har kommit upp till samma nivå som asus/msi o.s.v nu efter att ha tillverkat budgetkort innan :)
<Krawlezt> Intel, Fractal, Corsair, Asus och ocz :)
<drmegahertz> jag är också väldigt nöjd med min asrock-bräda, men nu är jag ju inget överklockarfreak heller, utan har bara höjt frekvenser för minne och cpu en aning
<Silasle> drmegahertz: Ett tips, ASRock Extreme Tuning Utility är rätt najs om man bara vill ändra lite. Dock bara för windows
<defektz> mohahaha
<defektz> fan va kung
<Krawlezt> Jag funderar faktiskt på att dual boota Kubuntu 12.04 och Windows 7
<defektz> bytte lösenord på routern :D
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nu ligger FAH på 160-180%.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag har ju dual core.
<realubot> Så 200% är ju 100% på varje kärna.
<Silasle> realubot: Har du ett nvidiakort?
<realubot> Japp.
<Silasle> Testa folding på det. Det går väldigt snabbt
<Silasle> Iallafall om man har ett någorlunda kraftfullt
<realubot> nVidia GT8600 eller något. Jag glömmer alltid vad det heter. Dock så fungerar det inte att folda på det för hela systemet hänger sig och grafikkortet låter som tusan. Vilket är konstigt eftersom det är ett passivt kylt grafikkort.
<Silasle> Sätt det på ca 90-95% belastning, då hänger det sig inte.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det nyaste nvidia kortet?
<Krawlezt> GTX 680
<realubot> Jag kör ju genom Wine.
<realubot> När jag testade att folda på GPU.
<realubot> 8600 GT, har jag.
<realubot> nVidia
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nej, nej, jag köpte ett billig tkort för 500 kr. Det är flera år gammalt.
<Krawlezt> Aha, trodde du menade det nyaste kortet.
<realubot> Man får ett bättre för 200-300 kr nu.
<realubot> Jag spelar ju inget så...
<Krawlezt> http://www.sweclockers.com/artikel/15334-fredagspanelen-kretsbrist-moderkort-och-falska-komponenter
<Silasle> realubot: Tror man ändå kunde ställa in belastningen, men det var länge sen jag testade
<realubot> Nu till en helt annan fråga...
<realubot> Hur gör man för att sätta så en cell i Calc har ett spec. värde och när man skriver inte t.ex. X i cellen så summeras cellens värde till X.
<realubot> Normalt så summerar man ju cellernas värden genom att addrea sifforna som står i cellerna. Jag vill göra det motsatta. Jag vill att cellen ska ha ett bestämt värde som bara räknas in om cellen innehåller texten "yes".
<realubot> Silasle: Jag orkar inte strula med FAH.
<Silasle> Ok
<realubot> Silasle: Låter datorn stå och tugga. That's it.
<realubot> Silasle: Jag har för mig att jag försökte sätta en limit när jag testade att folda på GPU i Wine men att det inte fungerade. Jag struntar i det eftersom GPU-folding inte finns i Linux.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Tror faktiskt jag dualbootar Windows och Kubuntu, bör väl inte vara några problem?
<Krawlezt> Hm, nu när jag skickar över data från mitt USB till min HDD så ligger jag på 6MB/S, är det dåligt?
<Krawlezt> Nu ligger på jag 10-20MB/S. HDDn är ikopplad genom SATA 6.
<HakanS> realubot: En cell kan inte både ha ett numeriskt värd och texten "yes".
<realubot> HakanS: Jag tänkte att man tilldelar cellerna ett "dolt" värde som bara adderas om användaren skriver yes i cellen.
<realubot> Dv.s. motsatsen till hur det normalt fungerar. Istället för att skriva ett värde som adderas med en "dold" formel så innehåller cellen ett dolt värde.
<realubot> Typ: if A1 and A3 is yes: SUM(A1;A3) där A1 och A3 är t.ex. 100 och 150 vilket är "dolda" värden.
<HakanS> realubot: Vad är det du vill uppnå? Beskriv vad du vill att kalkylarket ska var till.
<realubot> HakanS: Ja du. Tanken är att man ska kunna testa olika id i olika celler och se hur id:ts totala summa ändras beroende  på vilket id man skriver i vilken cell. Man ska inte behöva skriva värdena utan kunna testa olika id i en och samma cell för att se hur totalsumman för resp. id ändras.
<realubot> HakanS: Därför vill jag att cellen ska innehålla ett bestämt värde som sedan adderas till rätt id beroende på vilke tid som skrivs in av användaren i cellen.
<kes0> realubot: Sluta leka smart
<HakanS> realubot: Hur många id? Hur många celler?
<realubot> HakanS: Tja, typ 20 id och 10 rader x 10 kolumner.
<realubot> Det är en tabell där man ska sätta in olika id i olika celelr i tabellen. Och så ska kalkylarket addera alla värden där id1, id2, o.s.v. står.
<hplc> måste man inte göra Def(A) Def(B) då?
<hplc> eller ni pratar inte python?
<realubot> kes0: Har du lyckats starta din dator? Grattis. Det tog några dagar?
<HakanS> realubot: Ska alla celler kunna ha olika värden? Vad representerar cellerna?
<hplc> det låter enklast att låta python importera en egenhändigt ihopsnickrad modul och go from there
<HakanS> hplc: Det handlar om kalkylark i Calk.
<hplc> ok det har jag ingen erfarenhet av, fast MatLab är som gjort för att hantera matriser
<realubot> HakanS: Alla celler ska ha olika värden ja. Cellerna representerar olika kostnader.
<realubot> T.ex. CPU, moderkort, hårddisk som en rad var och sedan olika modeller av CPU, moderkort, hårddiskar som kolumner.
<realubot> Sedan ska man "bocka i" genom att sätta yes eller no i resp. cell. Calc ska då räkna ut totalsumman för ett datorbygge beroende på vilka celler som innehåller yes och no och beroende på cellernas "dolda" värden.
<HakanS> realubot: Vad är id:t som du ska skriva in?
<realubot> id:t är kund-id.
<realubot> Det betyder yes om det står där. D.v.s. det "dolda" värdet ska adderas just för den kunden.
<hplc> mm fast MySQL databas används väl till såna saker i verkliga världen?
<realubot> Glöm det där med yes och no. Det ska skrivas in kund-id. Kund-id:t avgör till vem cellens "dolda" värde ska adderas.
<realubot> hplc: Jo, men nu handlar det om att bygga ett kalkylark i Excel/Calc som fixar biffen.
<HakanS> realubot: Om flera kunder väljer samma komponent då?
<kes0> realubot: Aa jag har ett liv ;P
<realubot> HakanS: Det går inte i det här exempelt.
<realubot> HakanS: Se det som att det bara finns 1 st i lager av varje produkt.
<realubot> Det handlar mer om "först till kvarn".
<realubot> kes0: Det har du väl inte alls. Vad snackar du för strunt?
<realubot> HakanS: Calc kanske är helt fel program för att åstadkomma sådana här saker.
<kes0> *gäsp*
<HakanS> realubot: Jag har fortfarande inte fått klart för mig vad du vill åstadkomma.
<realubot> HakanS: Ok.
<realubot> HakanS: Alltså. Ett en cell kan ju innehålla en formel som avgör dess värde. Går det att omvänt sätta ett "dolt" värde som används i en annan cell om användaren skriver in en speciell textsträng (id) i cellen?
<HakanS> realubot: Ska du räkna ut vad ett datorbygge kostar för en viss person genom att välja komponenter från olika affärer?
<realubot> HakanS: Nja, det handlar mer om en bokningslista.
<defektz> någon som har "TeliaGateway0*-**-**-**-**-**" ? som kan lösenordet och kan förklara hur långt och om det är stora och små bokstäver eller om det är bara stora eller om det bara är siffror?
<realubot> Vi tar ett annat exempel. Tänk dig ett hotell där varje rum kostar olika mycket att hyra. Användarna bokar rum genom att ange ett id i kalkylarket. Den användaren som sätter sitt id i två olika celler ska kunna se totalsumman av att hyra dessa två rum. D.v.s. cellen ska innehålla ett värde som bara läggs till användaren om användaren skriver sitt id i cellen.
<realubot> Det är principen för vad jag försöker göra.
<realubot> HakanS: Förstår du?
<HakanS> realubot: Ja.
<realubot> Ok, bra.
<realubot> Iställer för en dold formel så vill jag att cellens ka inehålla ett dolt värde som adderas till en totalsumma för resp. id OM personens id står i cellen, d.v.s. om man matar in id:t i cellen. Om ett annat id matas in istället så ska det "dolda" värdet i cellen adderas till det id:t totalsumma istället.
<defektz> häpp
<realubot> HakanS: Tanken är då att summa-formeln i slutet ska testa på något sätt vilket id som står i cellen och därför addera eller inte addera det "dolda" värdet.
<realubot> HakanS: Är du Excel/Calc-expert?
<itmannen> realubot<  Törs man fråga vad  du ska ha det där till
<HakanS> realubot: Expert är väl att överdriva, men jag har använt Excel en hel del i jobbet.
<HakanS> realubot: Det enklaste i fallet med hotellrummen är nog att använda pivotabeller.
<realubot> itmannen: Nja, det är ett projekt som är lite "hemligt" än så länge. :|
<itmannen> realubot<  Ok. Ja det är iof inget som angår mig. Bara nyfiken
<realubot> itmannen: Det är lugnt.
<realubot> HakanS: Vad utmärker en pivottabell då? Det ser ju ut som en vanlig tabell som summerar kolumnerna?
<itmannen> realubot<   Men nog finns det färdiga cms som kan utföra det du vill.
<HakanS> realubot: Ja, den kan summera priset som står i kolumn A per kund som står i kolumn B.
<realubot> DataPilots
<HakanS> realubot: Det jag inte förstår är varför värdena ska vara dolda.
<realubot> HakanS: För att dom tillför inte användaren någon information.
<realubot> Användare är inte intresserad av värdena så det är bara störande med synliga värden.
<HakanS> realubot: Då är det enklast att dölja cellerna där värdena ligger.
<HakanS> realubot: Samt att lägga alla priser i samma kolumn. D.v.s ingen matris med 10x10 celler.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vad dum jag är, trodde jag skulle skriva snabbare/få snabbare mus när jag stoppade in dom i USB 3 portarna på baksidan.
<Silasle> Fasiken vilka hastigheter man får om man lägger filer på ramminnet, 3.5 GB/s :D
<realubot> Krawlezt: Hehe.
<Krawlezt> Förstår inte ens varför jag har USB 3 portar på baksidan
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du kan ju ställa in hastigheten på musmarkören i Mouse.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Menade mest DPI på musen.
<realubot> Krawlezt: För att datorn är "framtidssäker" och för att du i framtiden kommer att ha t.ex. en extern USB-hdd med USB3.0 och högre överföringshastighet än USB2.0, typ.
<Krawlezt> aha
<realubot> Krawlezt: Musen är ju lika kass nu som innan. ;)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är ju stor skillnad i bl.a. överföringshastighet mellan USB2.0 och USB3.0.
<Haffe> El bomba.
<realubot> Det kommer ju komma fler och fler devices som drar nytta av USB3.0.
<realubot> Haffe: Öh, va?
<realubot> HakanS: Om jag säger att det blir lax tilll middag, vad säger du då?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Mjo, aja tills jag får användning för USB 3 portarna på baksidan får musen och tangentbordet sitta där
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är nog inga problem att använda portarna som USB2.0 om du inte har några USB3.0-enheter.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Hehe
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/15337-geforce-gtx-690-pa-bild
<Krawlezt> Där har du ett fint grafikkort
<realubot> Jag räknar kallt med att USB3.0-portar fungerar lika bra med USB2.0-enheter som USB2.0-portar gör.
<Silasle> Krawlezt: http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/15336-nvidias-stora-kepler-innehaller-7-miljarder-transistorer-dubbelt-upp-fran-gk104
<Silasle> Där har du ett ännu finare ;)
<Krawlezt> :D
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag föredrar passivt kylda grafikkort men det kanske blir svårt när prestandan är hög.
<defektz> cigg och xbmc läge.
<defektz> nightz!
<Krawlezt> Silasle: Kan du något om grafikkort förövrigt? :)
<Silasle> NÃ¥got kan jag nog :)
<Krawlezt> Okej, då ska du få se mitt framtida grafikkort.
<Krawlezt> Silasle: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/149494-gigabyte_geforce_gtx550ti_1gb-pci-e
<Krawlezt> realubot: RAM, högtalare, skärm, grafikkort.  I den ordning ska jag inhandla allting.
<Krawlezt> Oj, RAM, skärm, högtalare, grafikkort sen SSD.
<maxjesy> Krawlezt, du vet att de där kortet är på väg ur marknaden?
<maxjesy> nya 600 generationen är på väg in och vid den tidpunkten du har skaffat pengar så kanske det är det som gäller
<Krawlezt> maxjesy: Jag behöver inget 680 eller dylikt.
<Krawlezt> Det som är roligt är att jag klara mig med exakt allting jag gör med i5ans grafikkort.
<maxjesy> it's not fun
<maxjesy> tragic
<Krawlezt> Maxar HoN på högsta, kan kolla på film, kan använda det i Linux och kan spela alla dom spel jag vill! :)
<maxjesy> länka det där HoN spelet till mig
<Krawlezt> http://www.heroesofnewerth.com/
<Krawlezt> Finns till linux
<Krawlezt> Fungerar skit bra
<maxjesy> förstår att det funkar
<Silasle> Krawlezt: Ett gtx 460 kostar lika mycket och är nog lite bättre
<Silasle> Eller rätt mycket :)'
<Krawlezt> Silasle: GTX 460?
<Krawlezt> Hm, ska se.
<Krawlezt> Eh, grafikkort är överskattat och långt ifrån just nu.
<Krawlezt> Skärm och ram till att börja med.
<maxjesy> hur mycket ram har du?
<Krawlezt> 4GB
<Krawlezt> Dock gör jag inte så mycket just nu, håller på att komma igång med Linux
<maxjesy> har svårt att tänka mig att du behöver mer
<Krawlezt> Jag med, dock har jag något beroende att ha mycket RAM.
<Krawlezt> maxjesy: Kommer troligen ha dualboot med Windows också.
<Haffe> 4gb är knappast mycket idag.
<maxjesy> även där
<Haffe> Jag har ingen maskin som har mindre än 4gb.
<maxjesy> jag har 16 gb, kommer sällan upp i 25% användning
<Krawlezt> Jag brukar ha runt 2GB när jag kör allting jag vill, dock är det snällt.
<Krawlezt> 1,1 GB just nu och jag har: KDelevop, terminator, shell och firefox igång.
<maxjesy> jag kör chromium, windows 8, mirc, IEXPLORER och lite annat skit
<maxjesy> 854mb
<Krawlezt> Windows 8?
<maxjesy> yes
<Krawlezt> maxjesy: Har det kommit ut? :o
<maxjesy> Krawlezt yes
<maxjesy> for free
<Krawlezt> :o
<Krawlezt> maxjesy: Länka!
<Krawlezt> Måste vara Beta isåfall
<maxjesy> det är typ beta ja
<maxjesy> har kört den typ någon månad
<maxjesy> stabilitet står den för
<maxjesy> skitsnabb startup
<maxjesy> och windows7 drivers kör den så det är nice
<Krawlezt> hm
<itmannen> Mysko. Klockan är snart 21 och inget bråk i kanalen en fredag kväll
<lag^> Då är det dags någon börjar
<lag^> Jag kan väl ställa upp!
<kodein> itmannen: det är lördag
<itmannen> Jag får fundera ut något lämpligt ämne att provocera med
<lag^> haha.. ja vafan, det är ju lördag!
<lag^> bråket var igår itmannen. du missade allt!
<itmannen> Äsch också
<itmannen> Jisses. Visst är det lördag :)
<itmannen> Undrar hur dum i huvudet winanvändare får bli. Slå av antivirus för att kunna laddda hem. Och sen så slås datorn ut av virus
<itmannen> Men jag antar att det är irritersamt att se alla varningar om virus som dyker upp
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Man slår av virusskyddet när man tankar, för att kunna ladda ner snabbare.
 * swecarp säger att det största hote på internet är itmannen 
<itmannen> Krawlezt<  ja kanske men det är inte den enda orsaken
<itmannen> swecarp<  Fyyyyy. Men du har helt rätt
<swecarp> itmannen,  ja se där jag kanske har rätt för engångsskull
<Krawlezt> !kaka | swecarp
<ubot2> swecarp: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<itmannen> swecarp<  +1
<swecarp> itmannen,  win datorn som du skulle fixa är den klar
<Haffe> !kaka | ubot
<ubot2> ubot: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Haffe> !kaka | ubot2
<ubot2> ubot2: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Krawlezt> -.^
<Haffe> ubot2: Tack, kan jag också få en kaka?
<ubot2> Haffe: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Haffe> ubot
<itmannen> swecarp<  Japp. Fick återställa hela datorn till fabriksinställningarna
<itmannen> swecarp<  Och aldrig så har dom gjort något i datorn. Konstigt att det finns massor av filmer och piratprogram i dom ändå :)
<swecarp> ok ett relativt enkelt problem då
 * Krawlezt tror han aldrig kommer kunna fylla 1TB..
<itmannen> swecarp<  Japp. relativt sett om man vet hur man gör
<swecarp> det är väl ingen som hätar pirat progra allt är ju fritt
<itmannen> swecarp<  ?
<swecarp> det är väl ingen som hämtar hem piratkopior  alla program är ju gratis
<itmannen> swecarp<  Nja är verkligen alla program gratis :)
<swecarp> ops nu tänkte jag på linux program det gällde ju win :)
<swecarp> itmannen,  dom flästa program är gratis
<itmannen> swecarp<  Inte ens i linux är precis allt gratis
<swecarp> itmannen,  det finns ett större ut bud i linux av fri programvara med hög kvallitet än hos win eller mac
<itmannen> swecarp<  Absolut. Så är det utan tvekan
 * itmannen är trött och har tråkigt
<swecarp> samm här itmannen
<itmannen> Och mest bara skräp på TV som vanligt
<swecarp> man kanske skulle lägga sig och pilla sig i naveln en stund
<itmannen> swecarp<  Eller titta när färg torka
<swecarp> itmannen,  det låter roligt
<itmannen> swecarp<  Ja det kan då inte bli sämre iaf
<itmannen> Jag skulle vilja starta ett nytt webbprojekt. Men vet inte vad
<swecarp> jag skulle vilja sätta upp en server för våran hemsida men vet inte hur
<itmannen> swecarp<  Er egen eller en förening ?
<swecarp> våran egna om hundarna
<itmannen> swecarp<  Ok. Men det är ganska enkelt. sudo apt-get install apache2 php5
<itmannen> Och sen även mysql via synaptig. Och så drar du hem en WP och kör en install på din egen server
<itmannen> Det går så klart med annat än wordpress också. Men den tycker jag är bra
<itmannen> swecarp<  Eller så detta enkla fria. http://www.gratishemsida.me/
<swecarp> jag ligger på webhotell nu men tänkte att jag skulle spara lite pängar
 * swecarp stavar som en kråka idag
<Krawlezt> Jag skulle vilja orka koda min hemsida
<itmannen> Krawlezt<  Det är bara att börja i liten skala
<itmannen> swecarp<  Krax krax
<itmannen> swecarp<  Jag använder One till 3 sidor. Billigt och bra
<swecarp> samma som jag itmannen
<itmannen> swecarp<  Sen har jag en egen hemma samt en i USA
<itmannen> swecarp<  Använder wordpress på alla
<itmannen> swecarp<  Men sätt upp en hemma då om du vill spara pengar. Inte så svårt som du kanske tror
<swecarp> vet inte om jag klarar det all som har med det att göra mail och allt
<maxjesy> var är philip5?
<itmannen> swecarp<  Nog fixar du det. Det är jag övertygad om
<itmannen> Hur ska vi veta det ?
<maxjesy> itmannen, swecarp kanske vet tänkte jag, men även någon annan
<maxjesy> han kanske sa något?
<maxjesy> innan han lämnade kanalen
 * itmannen kikar i sin kristallkula
 * swecarp kollar sina över vaknings kameror för att se om han kan hitta philip5
<maxjesy> övervakning är ett ord
<itmannen> Den som söker han letar
<swecarp> maxjesy,  språkpolisen
<maxjesy> swecarp yes ir!
<maxjesy> skumt, han har inte varit inne på tre dagar typ
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Har börjat lite lätt men skulle vilja koda mer.
<maxjesy> börjar bli aningen orolig
<Krawlezt> Har 2st sidor att koda..
<maxjesy> allt du behöver kunna är länkar, br kod och head och body osv
<maxjesy> titel
<maxjesy> sen har du en stabil hemsida
<swecarp> itmannen,  fyfasen jag kom på hur jag gör när jag skall rensa datorn skickar allt till cloud på one com hadde ju eet 60gb konta
<itmannen> Krawlezt<  Ganska roligt att plocka med hemsidekodning. Jag gjorde min första hemsida med anteckningar i win
<Krawlezt> Nej, CSS/HTML och PHP/MySQL/jQuery maxjesy
<maxjesy> itmannen notepad?
<maxjesy> NOTEPAD är fan bra.
<itmannen> Jo
<maxjesy> good old notepad
<maxjesy> Krawlezt, kan du de där?
<maxjesy> du skulle lagt mer tid på något annat än det där kassa spelet du lirar
<Krawlezt> maxjesy: Kan HTML/CSS, PHP/MySQL håller jag på med, dock anser jag inte att jag kan dom fullt ut.
<Krawlezt> jQuery använder jag färdiga script.
<Krawlezt> maxjesy: Spelar knappt HoN
<maxjesy> vad gör du då?
<maxjesy> irc?
<maxjesy> lunarstorm?
<itmannen> swecarp<  har du ett konto på one på 60 Gb ? Ojdå
<Krawlezt> maxjesy: IRC/Forum, kodar, kollar film och spelar IBLAND HoN.
<swecarp> japp fick sedet nu dom har uppgraderat det
<itmannen> swecarp<  Men inte har du väl 60 Gb fritt ?
 * CasperN väntar på att få se något coolt som Krawlezts kodat
<itmannen> swecarp<  Nu tänkte jag fel
<itmannen> swecarp<  Jag trodde du menade ubuntu one :)
<swecarp> jag vet att jag teknade det stora då det kunde bli en massa biilder som skulle upp på sidan
<swecarp> itmannen,  det var one.com
<itmannen> swecarp<  Det största har jag också
<itmannen> swecarp<  Jag fattar det nu
<swecarp> skickar dom filerna jag vill spara till cloud och sedan kan jag formatera och parta mina diskar som jag vill
<itmannen> swecarp<  Bingo
<swecarp> http://www.thizas.se/ mitt enkla hemsidebygge
<Krawlezt> swecarp: Bra jobbat :)
<swecarp> Krawlezt,  tackar css koden har jag hittat på en fri sida har försökt ändra lite i den
<Krawlezt> Hehe :)
<itmannen> swecarp<  Himla vackra hundar ni har
<swecarp> itmannen,  tackar
<swecarp> har bara 2 nu mera
<Krawlezt> Hm, hur kollar man temperaturer i sin dator+
<Krawlezt> ?*
<swecarp> måstr göra iordning sidan och fixa lite
<swecarp> Krawlezt,  vilken dist kör du
<Krawlezt> Kubuntu 12.04
<Krawlezt> sensors i terminalen visade inga temp
<Krawlezt> Och sen orkar jag inte kolla i BIOS :)
<itmannen> Krawlezt<  Hur jobbigt är det på en skala att kolla i bios ?
<Krawlezt> Handlar mer om att jag inte vill stänga av datorn
<swecarp> Krawlezt, det finns flera olika grafgiska komponenter  att lägga til som håller koll på hekla datorn vad som gäller temp och andra uppgifter
<Krawlezt> swecarp: t.e.x.?
<itmannen> Krawlezt<  Stänga av. Det räcker med att starta om
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Får väl göra det senare, min uptme :(
<swecarp> Krawlezt,  kolla denna sidan här finns massa små program som kan funka
<itmannen> Krawlezt< Vad är uptme ?
<Krawlezt> itmannen: uptime*
<itmannen> Krawlezt<  OK
<itmannen> swecarp<  Din länk till sidan syns inte
<Krawlezt> Jag letade faktiskt också efter en länk :D
<swecarp> förlåt nytt försök http://kde-apps.org/
<Krawlezt> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Sensors-Monitor?content=111150
<Krawlezt> Den verkar det bli
<Krawlezt> swecarp: Väldigt bra hemsida, tackar! :)
<swecarp> här har du en som du kan instalera http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=148482
<swecarp> Krawlezt,  kolla lägg till grafiskkomponent i kubuntu där hittar du massa användbara små program
<Krawlezt> Det här var svårt
<swecarp> vad då
<swecarp> Krawlezt,  vad är det som är svårt
<Krawlezt> Jag får ingen widget att fungera
<Krawlezt> Arg jag blir
<swecarp> Krawlezt,  klicka på ny aktivitet
<swecarp> sedan på lägg till grafisk komponent
<Krawlezt> Mjo hittade det
<Krawlezt> Försökte göra detta via terminalen
<swecarp> illa kör gui istället
<swecarp> sedan hämta nya grafiska komponenter
<swecarp> Krawlezt,  hur går det
<Krawlezt> Blir arg, ska installera så står det bara "plasmadoid" som filtyp, filerna jag tankar hem är .skz
<Philip5> vi lever i en brutal värld :(
<Krawlezt> -> Go to location where "oxygen" is located, after you selected click on finish
<Krawlezt> MEN JAG KAN INTE VÄLJA OXYGEN FÖR DEN FILTYPEN STÖDS INTE!!11
<Krawlezt> Nu skrek jag igen itmannen
<swecarp> Krawlezt,  räddaren anländer nu
<realubot> Yo!
<Krawlezt> realubot: Hej :)
<Philip5> swecarp: jag lever i elände den här helgen och kanske en vecka framåt :(
<swecarp> data krash eller att du får köra win
<Philip5> swecarp: käner på hur det kanske är att vara du om än kanske ännu värre
<Philip5> swecarp: det första
<swecarp> 'vad har hänt
<Philip5> swecarp: min dator dog i förrgår
<Philip5> helt stendöd
<Philip5> sitter nu på en gammal grej från garderoben
<realubot> swecarp: Om du ska uppdatera webbsidan någorlunda regelbundet så är WordPress ett bra alt. Det finns många olika teman att välja på och plugins för speciella funktioner.
<swecarp> ja se där så har jag det
<Philip5> swecarp: Pentium III 939 mhz, 1 gb ram.... :O
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag vill kolla temperaturer i min dator utan att behöva stänga av den, hur gör jag
<Philip5> dual P3 939 mhz egentligen
<swecarp> wow ädre än min Philip5
<Philip5> swecarp: ja den är två generationer datorer gammal
<swecarp> jag kör ju p4
<Philip5> swecarp: har en nyare men har inget elaggregat till den
<realubot> itmannen: Det "svåra" med att sätta upp en webbsida hemma är ju att man måste ha en server igång 24/7.
<Philip5> swecarp: kör just nu kubuntu 7.10 som var det senste jag installerade på den här burken :D
<realubot> Philip5: Dog? Det är väl bara att felsöka och fixa?
<swecarp>  Philip5  hoppas att du inte förlorade allt för mycke data
<Philip5> realubot: ja men det är troligen mitt moderkort som dött. har jag tur går det på garanti men det är ändå väntetid på sånt
<Philip5> nej jag tror nog data är intakt
<Philip5> realubot: trodde först det var elagget som dött i burken men har plockat ut och låtit mäta upp det och det var inger fel
<swecarp> Philip5,  testa 12,04 på den
<Philip5> swecarp: laddar just nu ner 32bit kubuntu 11.10 för att köra in
<swecarp> Philip5,  fegis
<Philip5> hehe
<realubot> Philip5: Moderkort på nya datorer brukar väl inte bara dö så där?
<realubot> Om man inte är inne och pillar på kortet.
<Philip5> sedan så är grafikkortet så gammalt på den här att jag inte kan köra min plattskärm heller så just nu sitter jag vid en gammal 19'' crt skärm ocksp
<Philip5> realubot: precis, brukar inte nä men det verkar inte bättre nu
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Illa.
<maxjesy> Philip5, var har du hållit huset?
<Philip5> inte ens fläktar eller pip från datorn när man slår på den
<swecarp> Philip5,  vilken lyx 19" jag har bara 17"
<Philip5> swecarp: hehe
<Philip5> jäkligt handikappande att inte ha en fungerande modern dator
<realubot> maxjesy: Någon har mördat hans dator ju.
<swecarp> men å andra sidan så kör jag ibland med dubbla 17"
<Philip5> realubot: ja och det hände när jag satt och skrev mail. *poff* bara så tvärdog den
<realubot> Philip5: Det är nu du ska plocka fram din laptop.
<maxjesy> Philip5, usch.
<Philip5> om jag hade en så
<realubot> Philip5: Du är verkligen stationär.
<Philip5> japp
<maxjesy> Philip5, du kan inte kolla youtube nu då?
<Philip5> jag föredrar stationära för det ger mer krut i bruken för pengarna
<realubot> Philip5: Jag har min netbook som reserv om min stationära skulle utsättas för ett attentat.
 * swecarp på kallar en tyst minut för Philip5ś dator
<Philip5> maxjesy: tror inte jag ens installerat flash på den här och ska strax blåsa den här bruken och köra in ny kubuntu
<itmannen> Amen. MÃ¥ den vila i frid
<hplc> får inte dongeln att fungera på andra varianter av linux, nån som vet hur man sätter upp det manuellt i configfiler med telia 3G usb modem?
<maxjesy> Philip5, stackarn
<realubot> Man får helt klart mer dator för pengarna om man köper en stationär. Och fler uppgraderingsmöjligheter.
<Philip5> maxjesy: fast det kanske får en att uppskatta mer när ens dator sedan funkar igen
<itmannen> hplc<  Andra variater av vaddå
<realubot> swecarp: Ja, det var en bra idé. En tyst minut för Philip5 dator. :)
<maxjesy> Philip5, ja, och det kanske är dags för communityt att ta ansvar nu för en ny dator till dig
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjesy> lite donationer
<Philip5> inget packande på ett antal dagar
<itmannen> realubot<  Men tungt att bära med sig en stationär på resa
<hplc> av linux, försökte få det fungera i ipfire, kärnan har stöd för och allt, men jag vet inte vad jag ska skriva in för parametrar
<realubot> itmannen: Är du klen eller?
<realubot> itmannen: ;)
<maxjesy> finns ju stationära som väger mindre än laptops
<realubot> Stationär dator och netbook som tunn klient is the shit.
<swecarp> Philip5,  då får dina trogna vänta på ppan till 12,04
<maxjesy> Philip5, du skulle kört windows
<itmannen> realubot<  Jo det är jag. Vill hellre ha med med en platta eller latop på mina resor
<maxjesy> antar att det är linux som är botten till ditt haveri
<realubot> Philip5: Du kanske har kompilerat sönder moderkortet.
<maxjesy> har du satt in haverikommisionen?
<Philip5> realubot: hehe, ja kanske
<Philip5> realubot: fast om det är moderkortet så tror jag att jag får ett nytt på garanti
<realubot> Philip5: Du kan trösta dig med att du får ett nytt moderkort med samma hårdvarubugg om 2-3 veckor när tillverkaren har felsökt klart moderkortet.
<itmannen> En garanti gäller inte om man pajjat grejorna själv
<maxjesy> itmannen, beror ju på garantiavtal.
<realubot> Garantin gäller inte om man har skrivit ett mail så vårdslöst att man har sabbat moderkortet.
 * Krawlezt får nog starta om datorn
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Nä det är lika i alla garantiavtal
<realubot> Seriöst, klart han får nytt moderkort på garantin om det gick sönder så där bara.
<maxjesy> itmannen, nej det är det inte alls.
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Nähä
<maxjesy> garantiavtal är något tillverkaren själv kan styra över
<itmannen> realubot<  Nu handlade det om att hålla på att mickla med kortet själv
<maxjesy> vissa avtal gäller 2-3 år, andra 10tals år.
<realubot> Butikerna vill ju ofta sälja tilläggsförsäkringar som gör att du får en ny produkt även om du hoppar på datorn eller kastar ut den genom ett fönster.
<realubot> itmannen: Ok, ok.
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Antalet år har inte mad saken att göra
<maxjesy> garantiavtal är något tillverkaren specificerar
<realubot> maxjesy: Du lär ju inte hitta ett garantiavtal på en dator för hemmabruk som sträcker sig 10 år. 2 år är väl standard på datorgrejer.
<maxjesy> realubot, 3 år är det enligt svensk lag.
<maxjesy> om det inte ändrats
<realubot> maxjesy: Hm, säker på det?
<maxjesy> yes
<realubot> Det tror jag inte på.
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Kan du visa mig ett avtal gällande dator som även gäller om man pajjat något själv ?
<realubot> Det finns många tillverkare som bara har 2 år.
<itmannen> Lagen säger 2 år
<maxjesy> realubot, de skriver ut 2 år
<maxjesy> men det är tre år
<maxjesy> iaf för ett par år sedan när jag jobbade med saken
<realubot> Koll alängst ner här t.ex.: https://www.inet.se/produkt/1969436/asus-zenbook-ux31e-i5-128gb-ssd
<realubot> maxjesy: Hm, intressant, men jag misstänker att du har fel.
<maxjesy> jag har jobbat med reklamationer osv
<maxjesy> jag vet
<itmannen> Du  tror iaf att du vet
<realubot> "Enligt konsumentköplagen har du sedan den 1 april 2005 tre år på dig att reklamera ett ursprungligt fel på en vara. Den nya lagen gäller för varor och tjänster som du köpt den dagen eller senare. För varor och tjänster som du köpt före den 1 april 2005 gäller fortfarande två års reklamationstid."
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Såg du min fråga ?
<realubot> Om det är ett fabrikastionsfel.
<maxjesy> Utöver garanti så gäller konsumentköplagen enligt vilken du har tre år på dig att reklamera ett ursprungligt fel på en vara.
<realubot> "Ett ursprungligt fel kan vara ett fabrikationsfel eller något annat fel som varan hade innan du fick den. Sådana fel kan visa sig ganska lång tid efter köpet. Att du får en garanti med kortare giltighetstid betyder alltså inte att reklamationstiden förkortas. Skillnaden är att när garantin gått ut är det du som måste bevisa att felet fanns där från början."
<maxjesy> itmannen, japp men det är löjligt. se mitt svar istället
<maxjesy> itmannen, japp men det är löjligt. se mitt svar istället
<maxjesy> Utöver garanti så gäller konsumentköplagen enligt vilken du har tre år på dig att reklamera ett ursprungligt fel på en vara.
<maxjesy> så garanti är något tillverkaren specificerar själv
<maxjesy> konsumentköpslagen är en starkare garanti
<realubot> maxjesy verkar ha rätt.
<realubot> Problemet ligger då i att bevisa att felet fanns där från början.
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Så du kan inte visa att det garantin gäller även om man pajjat sina grejor själv. Om det nu är det som är löjligt. Svara riktigt istället
<realubot> Hur avgörs en sådan sak?
<maxjesy> realubot, oftast går de på vad arn säger
<maxjesy> om de inte väljer själva att vada goda mot kund
<maxjesy> itmannen, klart man pajjar saker själv
<maxjesy> genom vanligt användande
<maxjesy> men felet kan vara produktionsfel, dvs, en produkt som inte håller tre år
<maxjesy> om den är avstängd kan den hålla 10 år kanske
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Och även om man rotat i det man inte ska göra då mao enligt dig. Eller
<maxjesy> ja
<maxjesy> 3 åriga garantin gäller
<maxjesy> men kanske inte tillverkarens garanti
<hplc> jag sabbade tangengtbordet på min splitternya bärbara jag hade, inte ens lönt att fösöka få det åtgärdat gratis
<hplc> inte ens avbeld än :s
<maxjesy> :(
<Ezim> gokväll boys
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Du är ute på tunn is. Och vet inte vad du talar om
<maxjesy> itmannen, du snackar skit
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Nä. bara rena fakta
<maxjesy> tss
<hplc> den kostade 9000, 4 kärning processor och 8 GB RAM, nu ligger den bara och samlar damm
<itmannen> Jag skulle vilja se den tillverkarae som godtar en garanti om man tex varit inne och överklockat
<hplc> den enda nya dator jag nånsin ägt :s
<realubot> "Konsumentköpslagen om reklamationsrätt
<realubot> Du måste lämna ett meddelande om felet "inom skälig tid" efter det att du har upptäckt det. Om du reklamerar inom två månader räknas det alltid som att det skett i rätt tid, enligt KKL (lagen). Skälig tid kan emellertid vara längre än två månader. Som regel är det en giltig ursäkt om du haft förhinder, exempelvis om du har varit sjuk eller bortrest.
<realubot> Under de första sex månaderna efter köpet är det säljarens sak att bevisa att felet inte fanns från början. Annars räknas felet som ursprungligt. När det har gått mer än sex månader efter köpet är det du som köpare som måste kunna bevisa att felet fanns från början.
<realubot> Din rätt att reklamera går enligt konsumentköplagen ut tre år efter det att du har tagit emot varan."
<CasperN> vem fan köper något av en tillverkare?
<CasperN> handlarna skiter i småsummor
<CasperN> lämna tillbaks och klaga att skiten inte fungerar bara
<itmannen> Vårda språket tack
<maxjesy> tre år är det som gäller, alltid.
<realubot> hplc: Varför samlar den damm? Varför använder du den inte?
<Ezim> :) ni är verkligen igång
<Krawlezt> realubot: MÃ¥ste visa dig ett program jag verkligen gillar!
<maxjesy> Ezim tjena!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok?
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Japp. Om man inte fixat och donat och förstört
<hplc> därför att tangentbordet lossnade, mitt fel
<Philip5> aja, nu ska jag blåsa den här och köra in nya kubuntu... är väl tillbaka om ett tag hoppas jag
 * Philip5 håller tummarna
<Ezim> maxjesy, tjenis kocken.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Kolla denna bild: http://yeyfiles.net/393805397/screenshoot3.png
<realubot> maxjesy: Kostar det något då att få ärendet prövat av ARN?
<maxjesy> nej
<Ezim> Philip5, :) enda skillnaden är nyare kärna. du kör ju kubuntu backports.
<itmannen> hplc<  Men enligt maxjesy så fallar även det under garatin
<Krawlezt> realubot: Varför jag vill visa det är för att jag har fått för mig att du skriver kod.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja, det verkar smidigt med Terminal och editor i ett.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) kör kubuntu/kde
<Krawlezt> realubot: Faktiskt, det blev jag förvånad över :)
<maxjesy> lossnar ett tangentbord av vanligt användande så är det ett garantiärende
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Blev faktiskt Kubuntu 12.04, riktigt nöjd! :)
<maxjesy> dvs, man inte bankar det med en slägga eller liknande
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) vad sa jag tidigare om kubuntu?
<Krawlezt> :)
<Ezim> erkänn det var mina tidigare skärmdump som :) gjorde dig frestad.
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Jo enligt dig så gäller alla garanti i 3 år. bestäm dig nu
<Krawlezt> Hehe, faktiskt :)
<Ezim> hur mår ärade itmannen och lärjungen realubot?
<hplc> det var inte riktigt så, jag spillde på det i i ivern så vände jag skiten uppochner och daskade till
<itmannen> Ezim<  Hojtan kamrat. Jag har det under kontroll. Hur är det med dig då
<maxjesy> itmannen, läs på själv istället. du vill bara jävlas.
<maxjesy> här sa alla 2 år, sen säger jag 3 år och får skit för det, men de stämmer.
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Nädå jag har ingen orsak att trilskas. Men rätt ska vara rätt. Och du svävar på målet
<Ezim> itmannen, bara bra kära farbror? gått över till kubuntu? :)
<Ezim> maxjesy, hur går det med blender och kubuntu lirandet?
<maxjesy> Ezim, blender går bra men jag kör windows fullt ut nu
<hplc> så en reparation för 700 kronor på nåt som är nytt för 9000 har jag inte råd att laga, så nu använder jag den som prydnad
<Ezim> maxjesy, du byter OS lika ofta som underkläder :P
<itmannen> Ezim<  Nja. Jag har 2 install av kubuntu. Men använder mest ubuntu 12.02
<Ezim> vad fick dig byta igen? :)
<maxjesy> Ezim, njae :) lite oftare med OS
<realubot> einand: Lite närvaro i kanalen hade inte skadat.
<maxjesy> orka inte med ostabiliteten
<realubot> einand: Hallå där.
<realubot> Nej.
<Ezim> maxjesy, ostabilitet? kubuntu har varit tråkigt stabilt.
<realubot> Ezim: HAllå där.
<maxjesy> det här är bara en ren känsla jag har men det känns linux även pajjar hårdvara snabbare
<itmannen> Kasta ut winanvändare från ett ubuntuforum
<hplc> jag skulle kunna megafula mig, och lämna in den, hämta den och strunta i fakturan och ta smällen med kronofogden
<Ezim> realubot, tjenis mannen. allt väl?
<realubot> Ezim: Har du inte hoppat av din utb. än så du har tid att hänga i kanalen?
<realubot> Ezim: Jo, det är fins med mig. Lite trött bara. Själv då?
<Ezim> realubot, :) nej ej klar. kommer nog läsa specialist utb. inom området.
<realubot> *fine
<realubot> Ezim: Jag hoppade av mina stuider för att satsa 100% på kanalen.
<swecarp> hejsan Ezim
<Ezim> realubot, :) bara bra. såg fotboll. nu är det lite xchat tid med er :).
<Ezim> realubot, haha du är skön.
<itmannen> hplc<  Problemet är att du aldig slipper ifrån skulden till fogden
<Ezim> swecarp, :) tjena kubuntu guru.
<realubot> Ezim: ;)
 * swecarp är ingen guru 
<itmannen> Nu börjar det likna något. Bara renrasiga linucanvändare som skriver :)
<hplc> nja nä fast när mins sjukdomar sänkte mig totalt och jag hamnade på sjukhus så rasade allt och jag hamnade där då ändå
<Ezim> realubot, :) du är kanalens själ.
<maxjesy> itmannen, är du rasist också?
<Ezim> swecarp, :) du är i alla fall en sköning.
<swecarp> tackar
<swecarp> försöker hjälpa till med det jag kan
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Också ? vad är jag mer
<Ezim> swecarp, har du hoppat på kubuntu 12.04 eller kör du 11.10?
<maxjesy> windows hatare
<Ezim> maxjesy, :) du är den enda windows användaren man måste gilla.
<Ezim> :P
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jo, jag skriver lite kod då och då men jag vill inte byta till KDE bara för att köra en editor.
<itmannen> maxjesy<  I lagens mening faller det inte under rasism
<maxjesy> tycker windowshatet är helt obefogat
<maxjesy> ofta vet folk inte ens var hatet grundas
<swecarp> Ezim,  kör 1.04 betan sedan en tid för att kolla total rensar burken när denstabila kommer nu har jag koll på vad jag måste fixa
<Ezim> itmannen, :) provoceras inte av maxjesy. han har sina stunder han gillar skoja på med OS-kriget :).
<maxjesy> itmannen, näe, ja tänkte bara eftersom du inte verkar gilla att folk tänker olika och är olika
<realubot> hplc: Du kan ju köpa ett nytt tangentbord och sätta på datorn? Jag antar att det är en laptop. Tillverkaren har väl reservdelar att sälja?
<Ezim> swecarp, nice nice. hur tycker du den är nuvarande form?
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Du blandar ihop hat med ogillande. Hat är ett starkt begrepp
<maxjesy> jo, varför ogillar du windows ?
<hplc> realubot: ja men det kostar 700 kronor det är vad jag har till mat
<maxjesy> hat är starkt.
<swecarp> kanon det är ju tilloch med fixar så det går att instalera canonskrivare i nätverket
<Ezim> itmannen, :) återigen strunta i svara maxjesy. han kommer tröttna. lovar.
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Visst får folk tänka som dom vill. Vart har du fått det ifrån
<maxjesy> varför kan inte linux och pc folket samsas och komma överense?
<Ezim> swecarp, nice nice.
<realubot> hplc: Jo, men på en så fin dator så är det kanske värt att skramla ihop 700 kr, fixa datorn och ev. sälja.
<einand> i'm back
<itmannen> Ezim<  Nu är det krig :D
<realubot> hplc: Och varför använder du den inte som stationär med externt skärm, tangentbord och mus?
<einand> realubot: varför var du inte på drottningtorget idag
<Ezim> itmannen, onödigt låta sig provoceras.
<einand> hur gick det med Krawlezt dator?
<maxjesy> utan bill gates, ja, tänk själva.
<realubot> einand: Vad hände där? Demontration mot biljettkontrollantvåld?
<einand> realubot: ja
<itmannen> Ezim<  Nädå. Jag blir inte provocerad
<Ezim> du bör veta bättre itmannen. det är inte första ggr maxjesy :) håller på med liknande chatt.
<realubot> einand: Såg videon på youtube. Jag tycker inte det verkade så farligt.
<realubot> einand: Tjejen som blev fasthållen.
<hplc> realubot: jag lever på existensminimum, ibland får svenska kyrkans välgörenhet komma med mat för att jag inte ska svälta
<einand> realubot: det är grymt kränkande, och olagligt
<itmannen> hplc<  Skämtar du ?
<hplc> jag talar sanning
<realubot> hplc: Oj, illa. :(
<einand> hplc: vad får du internet anslutning ifrån?
<maxjesy> hplc, konstigt, jag lever på samma skit jag.
<itmannen> hplc<  Men du kan aldrig få under existensminimum
<maxjesy> men ja lever gott
<maxjesy> på ex-minimum
<hplc> lokala diakoni verksamheten får rycka in när jag har slut på nåt, med alla mina sjukdomar och tarmsjukdomar kan jag inte klara mig länge på fel mat
<realubot> einand: Om inte kontrollanterna får hålla fast en person så struntar ju alla i att betala och bara kliver av när kontrollanterna frågar efter färdbevis.
<itmannen> realubot<  +1
<maxjesy> hplc, de förklarar
<einand> realubot: självklart, och precis så står det i de allmäna vilkåren också för att åka med västtrafik
<swecarp> Ezim,  Krawlezt  gick i gång på påvels blogg om datorköpet denna http://pavel.frimix.se/2012/04/09/rad-vid-datorkop/
<maxjesy> påvel bara sprider lögner
<maxjesy> inte bara, men ofta.
<realubot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqHbi_8il6s
<realubot> Jag antar att det är den händelsen dom demontrerade mot?
<Krawlezt> Haha vilket troll den där påvel är
<Ezim> swecarp, påvel är en sann pärla.
<itmannen> realubot<  Du kommer väl ihåg vad överheten tycker om att du förmedlar nyheter :)
<realubot> einand: Vad står det? Att dom får hindre henne från att gå av?
<Ezim> Krawlezt, troll?
<einand> realubot: det står att dom måste släppa av folk
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag tycker att han skriver en hel del bra men ibland så är det med en tvist åt humor sidan
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Lurare med andra ord.
<realubot> einand: Ok, då behöver ingen betala då. Det är bara att skratta åt kontrollanterna och kliva av om dom frågar efter färbevis.
<realubot> *färdbevis
<realubot> itmannen: Ja, ja.
<Ezim> swecarp, ja, :) dock har påvel alltid 1 syfte med sina poster.
<Ezim> en väldigt smart äldre farbror (kan intyga). :)
<swecarp> ja det har han
<itmannen> Ezim<  Menar du mig ?
<Ezim> itmannen, :) ja även du är allt smart.
<itmannen> Ezim<  :D
<Ezim> påvel gör väldigt mycket för frimjukvara
<itmannen> Ezim<  Inte dugg faktiskt
<Ezim> itmannen, :) ju då du är allt smart.
<swecarp> påvels inlägg om problemet mhan fick med boken var intresant läsning
<swecarp> Ezim,  menar du att jag är smart on du menade en gammal farbror
<Ezim> swecarp, ju den är bra faktiskt. enda svenska bloggar jag försöker följa när jag har tid.
<Ezim> swecarp, :) ni alla är smarta.
 * Krawlezt avskyr att koda när han inte har design..
<Ezim> Krawlezt, vad kodar du?
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) har du testat senaste gimp? har fått bra bemötande.
<swecarp> ska det ta sådan tid för en guru att göra en ren instalation philip5 har varit borta länge nu
<itmannen> Ezim<  Nja i brist på smarthet r jag otroligt tjurig när jag ger mig in i något projekt. Och det räcker ganska långt
<realubot> einand: http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.109572-vad-kontrollanter-har-ratt-till
<Ezim> itmannen, sant. sådant är också viktigt.
<realubot> einand: Det verkar som om dom har rätt att fråga efter leg. och om det inte visas - gripa personen.
<Ezim> swecarp, :) synnerligen när han har en kraftfull burk.
 * swecarp ger upp för lätt
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Juste, nyaste gimp skulle jag testa.
<Ezim> :) Krawlezt
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Har 2st hemsidor att koda men jag är värdelös på att designa.
<realubot> einand: Jag har svårt att se vad biljettkontrollanterna gör för fel.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, coolt. inget jag kan.
<itmannen> Ezim<  Jag är nog mer beskaffad med mer tålamod och envishet än vad många unga är
<swecarp> Ezim, med den burken han kör nu så borde det ta minst en timme  en p3
<itmannen> swecarp<  1 timme för att installera ubuntu ? Nää
<realubot> Ezim: Phillip har slängt ut sin monsterdator och gått tillbaka till en P3:a.
<Krawlezt> Vad jobbigt, med GIMP måste jag ha intltool och för att kunna installera det behöver jag XML  Perser
<swecarp> itmannen,  min  tog det nästan en timme att instalera 12,04 betan
<realubot> Ezim: Han kör på en Pentium III 939 mhz med 1 gb ram.
<Ezim> itmannen, :) ju det har man märkt.
<itmannen> swecarp<  Jisses. Vad konstigt
<realubot> Ezim: Med CRT-skärm.
<Ezim> swecarp, 1 h är för lång tid. om han inte först ska uppdatera och installera allt extra osv.
<Ezim> realubot, inte philip5. han ska väl ha monster stationär burk.
<realubot> Det var bättre förr som Phillip säkert tänkte när han väntade på att Kubuntu 7.10 skulle ladda klart.
<itmannen> Ezim<  :)
<realubot> Ezim: Inte nu längre. Den har pajat.
<Ezim> realubot, jaså?
<swecarp> Ezim,  trolig moderkorts krash hos philip5
<realubot> swecarp: Vad använde du för installationssätt då? CD/USB?
<Ezim> min burk är ingen vidare nu. fläkten verkar knasa.
<hplc> realubot: kan jag koppla in skärm, tangentbord och mus i den bärbara så den fungerar igen utan eget tangentbord?
<realubot> swecarp: Det borde ju påverka en del om du har en slö CD/DVD i burken och installerar från skiva.
<Ezim> det låter som f-n här inne.
<itmannen> Jag har också ett monster här hemma. Hustrun
<realubot> hplc: Ja. Det borde inte vara några problem.
<maxjesy> itmannen, haha
<swecarp> dvd då 12,04 är på över 1 gb
<realubot> hplc: Du lär ju ha VGA-port på datorn i.a.f. Kanske HDMI t.o.m.
<realubot> hplc: Tagentbord och mus är ju bara att trycka in i USB-portarna.
<hplc> realubot: jo dom finns där
<itmannen> Eller ps2
<realubot> itmannen: Eller ps/2 till USB-adapter. :)
<itmannen> realubot<  Helt rätt
<maxjesy> eller usb-ps/2 addapter
<hplc> finns inga runda kontakter
<maxjesy> hplc, har du ingen usb-mus tangentbord?
<maxjesy> isf, kan jag ge dig en omvandlare
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Kommer inte kunna testa nyaste gimp
<itmannen> hplc<   Jag har sett massor av runda kontakter
<hplc> jo
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) oki.
<realubot> hplc: Jag tror inte att din laptop har ps/2-kontakt nej. Du får använda tangentbord/mus med USB-kontakt eller käpa en ps/2 till USB-adapter.
<maxjesy> eller bluetooth
<itmannen> Dom är billiga. Kanske 20 kr
<maxjesy> realubot, usb till ps/2
<maxjesy> inte som du skrev
<hplc> hdmi och vga och usb kontakter, och usb tangentbord och mus har jag
<maxjesy> good to go then
<hplc> bluetooth ir wlan och nåt mer står det på den
<itmannen> Jag la ett bud på en resturangrörelse igår. Men ägaren tror tydligen lokalen ligger i Stockholms innerstad. Vilken tok
<einand> itmannen: på vad då?
<itmannen> einand<  Som jag skrev. En resturangrörelse
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Har du tips på andra photoshop liknande program till Linux?
<einand> itmannen: ja, på vilken då?
<einand> Krawlezt: gimp, och photohimp eller vad den heter som strävar efter att vara så identisk som photoshop som möjligt
<itmannen> einand<  Nädu. Det är företagshemligheter
<realubot> hplc: Du får använda USB-kontakten.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, menar du på samma avancerade nivå?
<Krawlezt> einand: Det där lät intressant, något som är som photoshop.
<realubot> hplc: Det förutsätter ju att du har en USB-mus/tangentbord eller använder en adapter för att omvandla ps/2 till USB.
<einand> Krawlezt: glömt namnet på den, men är några som pillar med det iaf
<einand> realubot: den adaptern fungerar bara om tangentbordet kan skicka parallel data med, fungerar inte med vilket tanetnbord som helst
<Krawlezt> einand: photogimp, kan det vara det?
<einand> Krawlezt: något sådant är det iaf
<realubot> itmannen: Vad ska du ha lokalen till då?
<itmannen> realubot<  En matservering
<realubot> Krawlezt: Pinta är ett alt. till PaintNET.
<realubot> Eller vad det heter.
<einand> itmannen: vad för mat, och vart ligger rörselsen om den inte ligger stockholm
<realubot> einand: Men Gimpshop är väl hopplöst outdated?
<realubot> itmannen: Du severar väl inte mat? Du äter väl bara?
<itmannen> einand<  Nyfiken i en strut :D Det blir lite mer ovanliga rätter samt ett internetcafe.
<einand> itmannen: nyfiken och nyfiken mer att jag har en smått fetish för kallprat
<realubot> Den som först hackar itmannen internetcafé vinner en Jolt-kola.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, http://photofiltre-lx.org/index.html
 * Krawlezt går på den utmaningen
<itmannen> realubot<  Nä jag tänker varken laga eller servera mat. Det får andra göra. Jag ska sitta och se snygg ut bara
<itmannen> realubot<  :D
<realubot> itmannen: Du blir ansiktet utåt s.a.s.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Internetcafé?
<Krawlezt> Vem har köpt ett sådant?
<itmannen> realubot<  Eller dörrvakt om man vill. Som jag varit i 12 år förr
<realubot> itmannen: Oj då.
<realubot> itmannen: Är du en sådan där typ som säger att man har fel skor, fel byxor, behöver gå ett varv runt kvarteret o.s.v.?
<itmannen> realubot<  precis. Jag var nog den mest hatade personen i den staden :D
<Ezim> Krawlezt, har du tagit en titt på länken jag skickade?
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Ja, laddar ner nu :)
<CasperN> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1c/Strip_Club_Bouncer_San_Francisco.jpg
<CasperN> itmannen?
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) okej. jag har själv ej testat. jag är ingen fotoredigerar typ.
<realubot> itmannen: Har du någon gång sagt att en gäst har fel operativsystem och bett personen komma tillbaka med en nyinstallerad linux-distro?
<itmannen> realubot<  Inte typ. Men gillar en viss ordning i leden blan fyllorna
<CasperN> :P
<itmannen> realubot<  Nä inte förr. Men så kommer det att bli så klart :)
<realubot> itmannen: Ja, man tycker Linux borde vara ett krav för att få äta på ditt nya matställe.
<CasperN> sätta armbindel på windowsgäster
<Ezim> fasiken vad burken låter
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Varför ska alla dom här vara så svåra att installera
<itmannen> realubot<  Ingen kommer in utan att kunna bevisa i en laptop att dom gör linux
<CasperN> Ezim: ta bort fläktarna
<realubot> itmannen: Det låter bra. :)
<Ezim> CasperN, :) ja då lär problemet försvinna. problemet är att utan fläkt kommer den ej må bra.
<itmannen> Armbindel ? Som nazisterna satt på judarna ? Märklig åsikt
<CasperN> löser som sagt problemet
<CasperN> itmannen: gjorde de?
<CasperN> trodee att judarna fick en stjärna på bröstet
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Blir så arg! När jag ska installera X måste jag installera Y och för att installera Y måste jag installera A etc etc
<hplc> äääh "tangentbordet trasigt åtgärd: tryck på  ?  på tangentbordet för att komma till support för att erhålla ett nytt"
<itmannen> Tror gör man i kyrkan. Jag levererar fakta
<einand> jag blev snudd på misshandlad i stan idag
<hplc> hur ska det gå till?
<CasperN> itmannen: fram med fakta då
<CasperN> jag tänkte mer en armbindel som nazisterna hade
<CasperN> så de ser ut som nazister
<phibxr> einand, gav någon windows 8 consumer preview till dig?
<itmannen> Flytta till Norge
<CasperN> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Bundesarchiv_Bild_183-N0619-506,_Paris,_J%C3%BCdische_Frauen_mit_Stern.jpg
<CasperN> på bröstet, inte armen
<einand> phibxr: nä fottade runt, och någn tryckte in kameran i ansiktet på mig, så grejen på glasöognen gav mig ernblåtira
<phibxr> einand, :S
<Ezim> Krawlezt, det kallas för beroenden som bör uppfyllas för installera paket :).
<itmannen> Nu tänker jag inte fortsätta diskutera nazisympatier i denna kanal med casper. han får gilla vad han vill
<CasperN> itmannen: du misstolkade
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Så jobbigt, det där tänker jag inte göra.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) låt bli.
<Ezim> är det något som behöver göras tycker jag är inom linux rörelsen ha en standard pakethanterare
 * itmannen funderar på hur förenligt det är med kanalens policy att förmedla nazi-förslag på att smycka ut folk
<CasperN> itmannen: vad jag menade var att sätta armbindel på windowsanvändarna(nazister) inte få dem att se ut som judar under nazisters våld
<Ezim> itmannen, :) strunta i sådant.
<CasperN> det är lite klassisk irchumor, se godwins lag om att den som kopplar någon till nazist vinner
<salmiak> ingen som använder #offtopic-ubuntu-se numera?
<itmannen> Ezim<  Nja jag kan inte strunta i nazi-symboler på personer. Men jag är inte sådan som rusar till Op och gnäller som vissa andra. Men nog om detta
<Ezim> itmannen, :) som sagt ej värt att lägga tid på. sedan tror jag CasperN syfte ej var av ondo.
<CasperN> itmannen: http://eyedmax.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/microsoft-reich-windows-nazi-flag.gif
<CasperN> hoppas du inte är helt humorbefriad
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3XdOl5YtLg&feature=player_embedded
<phibxr> salmiak, Vi valde en bättre lösning. Vi har deporterat alla som håller sig till ämnet till #ontopic-ubuntu-se numer.
<itmannen> Nu uppkommer frågan. Ska jag äta ärtsoppa eller kyckligkorv
<salmiak> hehehehe
<maxjesy> ärtsoppa är ju nice
<salmiak> skippa fjärtsoppan och satsa på kycklingen istället är mitt råd
<phibxr> itmannen, skiva korven och blanda den i soppan.
<itmannen> Svåra frågor så här på natten
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XObuskjLlZE&feature=endscreen&NR=1
<CasperN> som sagt, windowsgäster borde bära armbindel
<itmannen> phibxr<  Bra förslag
<itmannen> Ezim<  Han är en ond och feg människa tyvärr
<Ezim> itmannen, jag känner ej CasperN. så jag ska ej uttala mig om det.
<CasperN> ?
<itmannen> Undrar varför mina kubuntu inte går lika bra som ubuntu 12.04
<CasperN> fattar inte varför itmannen alltid är den enda som ska misstolka allt jag skriver i denna kanalen
<maxjesy> CasperN, det är frugan.
<phibxr> CasperN, Det är bara för att han hinner före mig med att läsa det du skriver.
<itmannen> Jag misstolkar inget. Jag bara läser vad som skrivs
<itmannen> Nu har jag 2 install av kubuntu. Den ena går hyfsat den anda vill som inte riktigt
<einand> CasperN: itmannen misstolkar allt som alla skriver
<itmannen> einand<  Helt fel
<itmannen> 64 bitars av kubuntu går bra. Men inte i386
<itmannen> Men spela roll egentligen
<einand> itmannen: någon form av problem har du iaf, när du lyckas irritera och reta upp de flesta i kanalen
<CasperN> mjo, det känns som han gör det för att starta konflikt, men skitsamma, jag lämnar den här kanalen, det var skönt i en månad, inget bråk alls, men nu är det sig likt igen
<itmannen> Adjö då
<CasperN> jupp, tack som vanligt för att du förstör
<einand> CasperN: tråkigt att du tvingad göra det, men förstår dig
<itmannen> einand<  Jag har inga som helst problem.
<phibxr> #ubuntu-dk är inte lika spännande som #ubuntu-se. har varit inloggad där hela dagen, inte EN människa har skrivit på mer än 14 timmar. :P
<itmannen> Fega skvallerbyttor har vi ingen nytta av i denna kanal anser iaf jag
<Krawlezt> Jag förstår inte hur ni lyckas bråka så mycket. Trodde man växte upp med åren men men.
<maxjesy> Krawlezt, man blir bitter med åren
<itmannen> Krawlezt<  Det är inte bråk. Det handlar om primciper
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Vem är bitter ?
<maxjesy> itmannen, många som är till åren.
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Jo det finns säkert skulle jag tro. Tur jag inte tillhör den skaran
<maxjesy> jag blev mer bitter med åren iaf
<maxjesy> i framtiden tror jag medicinering är ett måste
<maxjesy> Krawlezt är ung, han har framtiden för sig och kanske inte känner just den bitterhet som ofta leder till bråk
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Ok. Men jag lever ett bra liv helt utan problem. Och har ganska god ekonomi. SÃ¥ jag har det bar
<maxjesy> itmannen, var det inte du som formaterade hårddisk med bilder?
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Det stämmer bra
<maxjesy> det upplevde du inte som ett problem?
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Nja. I början kändes det som en problem. Men det har fixat sig med lite tjurighet
<maxjesy> problem upplevs oftast lite mindre problematiska i efterhand
<maxjesy> så att säga att du lever ett liv helt utan problem vet jag inte om jag accepterar
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Ok. Du behöver inte acceptera det. Men för mig var det inget större problem
<hplc> realubot: vilket är att föredra? att lämna in maskinen över disk eller trycka på service&support delen för att anmäla trasigt tangentbord?
<itmannen> Men nu menade jag iof problem i verkliga livet. Men det förstod du kanske inte
<maxjesy> jag anser datorproblem som verkliga livs problem
<maxjesy> vilken tid det tar för philip5 med installationen
<maxjesy> han kanske somnade
<itmannen> Ok. men nu vet du
<itmannen> Borde krypa till kojs bakom en vacker rygg. Men det har blivit lite fart i kanalen igen :)
<phibxr> 12.04-releasen närmar sig. Tror att farten kommer automatiskt då. :P
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Han är inte så kunnig. Och då kan det ta lite extra lång tid
<itmannen> Rackar. Nu spillde jag ärtsoppa på tangentbordet
<Ezim> några här som gillar jogga/motionera?
<phibxr> Ezim, föredrar att cykla.
<Ezim> phibxr, cykla är nice också.
<phibxr> Ezim, blir 14km per dag till och från jobbet. :P
<phibxr> Ezim, totalt, dvs.
<Ezim> phibxr, väldigt bra faktiskt. jag brukar jogga 5 ggr om veckan (när vädret dåligt kan det bli färre ggr). då brukar jag jogga 5 km. ibland 8-9 km också.
<itmannen> Ezim<  Motionera ? Jag har en bil och behöver inte springa :)
<Ezim> :) dock totalt med cykla+gång+jogga :) blir det ibland några mil.
<phibxr> Ezim, ren överlevnadsinstinkt. tar över 40 minuter med buss dit. bor i norra köpenhamn och jobbar i södra köpenhamn, bussen kör i en halvcirkel runt hela stan. :P
<realubot> hplc: Vad menar du? Det viktiga är väl att du får den inlämnad och att det framgår vad felet är. Om du har garanti.
<itmannen> realubot<  Har du sovit ?
<Ezim> phibxr, köpenhamn är verkligen cykeltokig ställe :).
<Ezim> itmannen, :) latmask.
<phibxr> Ezim, andra cykeltätaste staden i europa efter amsterdam. vi har vad som närmast kan liknas vid cykelmotorvägar i stora delar av staden. :P
<itmannen> Ezim<  Nä jag vill utnyttja det som människan utvecklat under många år. :)
<Ezim> phibxr, nice nice :).
<Ezim> itmannen, :).
<phibxr> Haha, action i #ubuntu. http://paste.ubuntu.com/940306/
<itmannen> phibxr<  Har ni en irc för ubuntu i dannmark
<phibxr> itmannen, #ubuntu-dk, men som jag sa nyss så har den varit stendöd hela dagen.
<phibxr> itmannen, det var mer liv där för ett par år sedan.
<itmannen> Ok. Synd. Du får väl ta och liva upp den
<phibxr> itmannen, just nu tittar jag på 14 timmars join- och quit-notiser. :D
<einand> http://imgur.com/a/RTIgr#0
<einand> itmannen: så när blir du krögare då?
<Ezim> vad tycker ni 4,5-5 km på runt 16-17 min?
<maxjesy> danskarna har gått över till windows igen :)
<itmannen> einand<  Vet inte exakt. troligen i slutet av sommaren
<realubot> itmannen: Nej, jag har ätit. :)
<realubot> itmannen: Nu blir det en kaffe till maten. Den tar jag samtidigt som jag datar.
<itmannen> realubot<  Dricker du kaffe nu ?
<Ezim> maxjesy, :) sluta jävlas kocken. annars kommer jag jaga dig.
<realubot> itmannen: Japp.
<maxjesy> Ezim :)
<realubot> itmannen: Kl. är ju bara 0:00.
<itmannen> realubot<  Bara ? Jag funderar starkt på att ge mig iväg
<itmannen> einand<  Men för att var tydlig så kommer det inte att vara jag som står som ägare. Jag "bara" köper
<realubot> itmannen: Fegar du ur?
<itmannen> realubot<  Nja snart så. Tänk på att jag är gammal och skruplig
<Ezim> kurdisk musik är liv
<itmannen> einand<  Jag kommer att skriva över allt på min hustru efter köpet.
<phibxr> Ezim, har du någon länk till något som vi kan lyssna på?
<Ezim> phibxr, gillar du lugna låtar eller mer tempofyllda?
<phibxr> Ezim, spelar ingen roll. bara ge mig något. :P
<itmannen> phibxr<  Har du inte internet :)
<phibxr> itmannen, nope -- allt jag skriver är relayat via röksignaler över öresund följt av brevduvor mellan malmö och stockholm. därav min latency.
<itmannen> phibxr<  :D  Ok då förstår jag
<Ezim> phibxr, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryBszjJlrPE
<realubot> phibxr: Ah, nu känner jag igen dig. Det var du som flyttade till Danmark för en tjej.
<phibxr> realubot, jag är fortfarande jag. :D
<itmannen> realubot<  Viklen mjukis :)
<Ezim> phibxr, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqZbt705WL8 (en av mina favoriter)
<itmannen> Nu mina vänner och alla ovänner så är det dags för en ålderman att tacka för kvällens underhållning
<Ezim> phibxr, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yS9dgoGnCYs (lyssnar just nu på den. )
<Ezim> phibxr, :) återkom med feedback. vill gärna veta vad du tycker. synnerligen då du med all säkerhet är främmande för kurdisk musik.
<phibxr> Ezim, well, det är inget fel på musiken. min oförmåga till att förstå språket får mig dock att tänka alla misunderstood lyrics-subtitlade klipp som jag har sett. :P
<maxjesy> haha
<maxjesy> fiskpinnar
<maxjesy> ansiktsburk
<realubot> Varför är surfplattorna så små? Alla är på typ 7-10"
<realubot> itmannen: Sov gott.
<realubot> VI hörs och störs.
<maxjesy> realubot, samsung och asus har lite större modeller
<Ezim> phibxr, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wMZApI7wxg  (ljuvlig röst som får mitt hjärta att slå extra.)
<realubot> maxjesy: Jaha.
<realubot> maxjesy: Jag kollad ejust på prisjakt men såg inte några.
<maxjesy> realubot http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010620214/samsung-series-7-slate-ci5-1-60-4gb-64-ssd-11-6-w7p/?intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<maxjesy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010613309/asus-eee-pad-slate-b121-12-1/?intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<maxjesy> där har du två iaf
<realubot> http://www.prisjakt.nu/kategori.php?k=v1871&o=lokal_rank#prodlista
<Ezim> phibxr, :) lyssna på den sista länken. har du hört något ljuvligare?
<realubot> maxjesy: Vilket jävla pris!
<maxjesy> japp, men det är ju i5:a
<realubot> Och Windoblows.
<realubot> maxjesy: Aha. Det är en riktig dator det där.
<maxjesy> sexig är den
<phibxr> Ezim, lyssnar på den nu.
<phibxr> Är det någon som använder HUD-funktionen i 12.04 än? Finner den fortfarande smått poänglös.
<realubot> maxjesy: Jag tycker inte en surfplatta duger till något vettigt datorarbete om dom har 10-12" skärm.
<realubot> Det är som en netbook, fungerar att surfa på men inte mer.
<maxjesy> realubot, det är ju upplösningen som är viktig
<maxjesy> samsungen har samma upplösning som en 13" ofta har
<realubot> maxjesy: Nja, det är en sak som är viktig ja men inte enbart.
<realubot> Det blir ju större på en 13" skärm även om det som ryms på skärmen är lika mellan 10" och 13".
<realubot> Pixelstorleken varierar ju om det är samma upplösnin på olika skärmstorlekar.
<realubot> maxjesy: Hur fungerar det att använda en Wacom-bräda som touchpad till ett skärmtangentbord?
<maxjesy> realubot, ganska smidigt faktiskt
<realubot> maxjesy: Ungefär som skärmtangentbordet på en mobiltelefon, menar jag.
<maxjesy> men i windows kan man istället använda ritplattan till att skriva med
<maxjesy> som vanlig handskrift
<realubot> maxjesy: Är det likvärdigt med att skriva på ett riktigt tangentbord?
<maxjesy> som den omvandlar
<maxjesy> näe
<realubot> maxjesy: Jag menar inte skriva handstil nu utan att skriva på ett skärmtangentbord m.h.a. en Wacom-bräda.
<maxjesy> precis
<maxjesy> det funkar fint, men det är roligare att skriva normalt
<realubot> maxjesy: Om man har en Wacom med multitouch så tycker man att det borde vara samma sak att skriva på en Wacom och ett skärmtangentbord som att skriva på ett riktigt tgb?
<maxjesy> men bäst är nog en touchscreen för skärmtangentbord
<maxjesy> realubot, om du har den fixerad och lär dig var tangenterna sitter så visst
<realubot> Varför skulle tocuhscreen vara bättre? För att man ser var man trycker?
<maxjesy> eller får du rita på tangenterna på wacomen
<maxjesy> :)
<maxjesy> precis
<maxjesy> jag skulle inte använda en wacom till sånt iaf
<realubot> maxjesy: Nja, jag är ute efter ett sätt att skriva som inte kräver att man tittar på tgb så då går det bort att ha "klisterlappar" på Wacom-brädan.
<realubot> Jag vill ha blicken på skrämen och slippa släppa skärmen med blicken genom att använda ett skärmtangentbord och t.ex. en Wacom-bräda.
<rogst> går inte ersätta virtuella tangentbord mot riktiga tangetbord, man måste kunna känna var knapparna sitter
<maxjesy> jag tittar inte på tangenterna när jag skriver iaf
<realubot> rogst: Det finns ju skärmtangentbord där man ser var musen rör sig, d.v.s vilka tangenter som har onmouseover.
<realubot> maxjesy: Nja, lite då och dåg gör jag det i.a.f.
<Ezim> phibxr, :) vart tog du vägen?
<maxjesy> aj, trodde du var mer skillad än så
<realubot> Haha
<rogst> realubot: menade att jag tycker det är mycket enklare att skriva på ett riktigt tangentbord där man kan känna tangenterna eftersom jag tittar på skärmen och inte tangenterna när jag skriver
<realubot> rogst: Mjo.
<realubot> Min erf. är att man tittar på tgb mer än man tror.
<realubot> Slänger en blick då och då för att synca fingersättningen.
<maxjesy> realubot, antagligen använder du ett opassande tangentbord för dig
<maxjesy> jag gjorde samma sak när jag var fast i skittangentbord
<realubot> Nja.
<maxjesy> men nu när jag kör en mindre modell så funkar det utan att tjuvkika
<realubot> Snarare så att jag har en oergonomisk position.
<rogst> realubot: visst händer det.. men om man inte känner var tangenterna sitter så har jag svårt att veta om jag håller fingret över rätt tangent
<maxjesy> är du funktionshindrad på något sätt?
<realubot> maxjesy: Jag saknar hjärna.
<maxjesy> realubot, kan vara det som är problemet då
<realubot> Det var ju någon här i kanalen som trodde att jag var rullstolsburen någon gång.
<realubot> maxjesy: Jag har för mig att det var du.
<realubot> Nej, men tgb är otympligt.
<realubot> Finns det ingen smartare lösning?
<maxjesy> realubot, njäe. tror inte det .
<maxjesy> jag trodde du var den där motspelaren cartman's spelteam hade i WOW back in the days
<maxjesy> kan de vara så att du blandat ihop de scenariona?
<maxjesy> http://madameberry.blogg.se/images/2010/southpark-wow-2_116735271.jpg
<maxjesy> på bilden ser du vad jag menar
<rogst> realubot: Den ultimata tangentbordsersättaren http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ7AJnVKc_g
<realubot> maxjesy: Haha
<realubot> rogst: Now we are talking.
<realubot> Hm, jag tror jag har hittat en lösning. Man riktar helt enkelt en webbkamera mot tgb.
<realubot> Det kallar jag skärmtangentbord.
<realubot> då ska vi se...
 * realubot testar att skriva på tgb och enbart se tgb på skärmen.
<realubot> Det fungerar ganska bra faktiskt.
<realubot> yet another test.
<Ezim> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/04/10/romp-media-player-with-built-in-desktop-recorder/
<hplc> realubot: vilket verkar bäst? att lämna datorn över disk och få den lagad eller använda det inbyggda service&support funktionen? får försöka spara så gott det går
<Ezim> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=iADISfFTyjY  (för alla kde älskare)
<realubot> hplc: Jag förstår faktiskt inte vad du menar.
<hplc> ja min trasiga laptop? dom vi diskuterade innan?
<realubot> hplc: Jag vet inte vad du menar med rakt över disk resp "inbyggda service&support".
<maxjesy> Ezim, KLook verkar nice
<hplc> jo om jag nu vill ha ett nytt fungerande tangentbord, så kan jag antingen lämna in den på elgiganten, men i min servicemanual står det att om tangentbordet är trasigt kan man välja den inbyggda servicehjälpen för att felanmäla maskinen för reparation direkt hos HP
<Ezim> maxjesy, jepp.
<realubot> einand: Har du bivit något proffs på fotografering än då?
<realubot> hplc: Jag tror det är bäst att vända dig till HP (om du har garanti kvar på datorn). Elgiganten skickar nog bara datorn till HPs serviceställe annars.
<Ezim> realubot+einand=kärlek :)
<realubot> Och då tar det extra tid. Det är ju viktigt att det går på garantin om inte du ska få pröjsa för kalaset.
<hplc> realubot: den köptes förra sommaren
<realubot> Ok, jag vet inte hur lång garantitid du har, men minst 1 år, sedan har vi det där med Konsumentköpslagen som maxjesy var inne på också.
<realubot> hplc: Det är ju viktigt att du säger att tangenterna har lossnat så att det inte ser ut som om du har sabbar tangentbordet.
<realubot> *sabbat
<hplc> realubot: då har jag problem för jag kan inte ljuga
<hplc> mitt personliga ombud kanske kan hjälpa mig
<realubot> hplc: Vad är det för fel på tgb då?
<hplc> spillde på det, och vände på det och skakade, men den pep bara ändå så jag tog ur tangengtbordet och la det på element för att torka, men det hjälpte inte heller
<realubot> hplc: Ok. Så det är inte moderkortet som är trasigt då? Du säger att det pep? Ett tangentbord piper ju inte?
<einand> Ezim: du har udda definition på kärlek
<realubot> Jag menar att det kanske har runnit ner i datorn och skadat moderkortet och att det eg. inte är tgb som är trasigt?
<einand> realubot: haft kameran i 57 dagar, vad tror du
<hplc> jo denan gjorde det antagligen gjorde flera tangenter konakt samtidigt hela tiden av kortslutningen
<realubot> einand: Då tror jag att du är halvproffs, minst.
<realubot> hplc: Om du startar datorn utan tgb så piper det inte?
<einand> realubot: http://einand.imgur.com/ dom själv
<hplc> fast den totala fabriksåterställningen med extern mus och extern tangentbord fungerar ju så som du föreslog att jag skulle prova
<hplc> nä utan original tgb piper den inte
<hplc> just nu gör jag fullständig fabriksåterställning och sen står det i servicehandboken att jag kan felanmäla direkt till HP
<realubot> einand: Vad har vi sagt om att plåta småbrudar i SLottskogen?
<hplc> får väl försöka förbereda mig för det värsta, tangentbordet i sig kostar 700 men jag vill inte ta risken att fippla med den om jag inte vet vad jag sysslar med så det borde väl landa på 2-3000 kronor : (
<einand> realubot: kunde inte låta bli
<einand> realubot: fast min syrra blir så söt på bild
<realubot> einand: Nej. Du har en bit kvar innan du kan lägga till proffsfotograf i CV:t.
<realubot> hplc: 2-3000 kr?
<hplc> ja jag är rädd för det
<hplc> reparationer är inte billiga
<realubot> hplc: Jag menade mer att du kunda använda laptopen som stationär dator om du inte hade råd att få den lagad.
<einand> realubot: jo, är nog så
<realubot> Genom att koppla in skärm, tgb och mus.
<hplc> jo det har jag gjort
<realubot> HDR bilder ser nästan alltid proffsiga.
<maxjesy> einand, du vill inte filma lite tracking film till mig då?
<maxjesy> einand http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23Y-vmLWDV8
<maxjesy> kolla den jag gjorde
<realubot> hplc: Ok, då kan du ju använda datorn även om du inte vill lämna in den.
<maxjesy> att byta tangentbord är oftast bara två tre skruvar
<maxjesy> simpelt som fasiken
<realubot> maxjesy: Om han har ett nytt tgb ja.
<maxjesy> realubot, ja, de kostade ju 700
<maxjesy> jag menar, man gör ju det själv
<maxjesy> inget större ingrepp precis
<einand> maxjesy: visst, vilken typ?
<maxjesy> einand, olika? :)
<maxjesy> det viktiga är att det finns något att fästa markörer på
<maxjesy> och att du vet vilken zoom milimeter du kör
<einand> maxjesy: visst, 1080p?
<maxjesy> bäst är väl att ha objektivet helt inskruvat
<maxjesy> yes
<einand> maxjesy: varför är zoom mm viktigt?
<einand> maxjesy: lagras i meta datan annars
<maxjesy> om du leker med zoomen under filmingen så måste jag veta vilka tidpunkter du ändrar zoom
<maxjesy> för att perspektivet ska bli rätt
<einand> ok
<einand> låter det vara
<einand> maxjesy: vad är en lagom längd?
<maxjesy> 10-60 sekunder typ
<maxjesy> spelar ingen större roll, kan klippa ut bra bitar :)
<einand> över stor yta, eller typ bara diskbänken som du hade?
<maxjesy> lite större är ju roligare
<maxjesy> jag tog diskbängen för där fanns det lampa
<einand> kan ju gå genom vardagsrummet eller nått?
<maxjesy> min kamera är dålig i mörker
<maxjesy> japp
<einand> fixar det i morgon, om inte mitt minne sviker mig
<maxjesy> om du är på en hög höjd över stan någon gång
<maxjesy> filma ner mot stan
<einand> var jag idag
<maxjesy> så kan man tracka det och infoga UFO
<einand> blender du gör allt i?
<maxjesy> aa
<einand> coolt
<maxjesy> min kamera ger så dålig bild att det är jobbigt att tracka
<einand> min kamera ger för stora filer, så jobbigt att uploada
<maxjesy> måste vara perfekta förhållanden helt enkelt
<maxjesy> VFX är skoj att pilla med
<einand> maxjesy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogKaDVYkWls&feature=plcp&context=C46f347dVDvjVQa1PpcFOpmJ_SYSiW9_YTmuaASuEQJFEHD1ZFhkE%3D
<einand> maxjesy: så blir kvaliten iaf, i mörker
<einand> eller mörker och mörker, hr en led som lyser upp
<maxjesy> det där är bra!
<maxjesy> bra trackinmiljö med
<einand> annat test http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSD-BFgYFOI&feature=context&context=C46f347dVDvjVQa1PpcFOpmJ_SYSiW9_YTmuaASuEQJFEHD1ZFhkE=
<maxjesy> skitbra bild ju :)
<einand> maxjesy: nä men fixar ihop några klipp i morgon eftermiddag om jag inte glömmer det
<einand> maxjesy: vad har du för kamera?
<maxjesy> pentax optio H90
<maxjesy> filmar i 720 HD
<maxjesy> men väldigt kass sensor för film
<einand> det är väl igentligen alla kompakt kamror
<einand> gillar dock hur den ser ut
<einand> gillar retro stilen
<maxjesy> min mobil ger bra film
<maxjesy> samsungen, bra färger osv.
<einand> ok
<maxjesy> men där har jag ingen info om sensor osv
<maxjesy> focal lenght
<einand> hum.. kan du inte exprimentera dig fram tills det matchar?
<maxjesy> men nu har jag inte ens kvar den så
<maxjesy> jag försökte men fick för högt error värde
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-22
<maxjesy> min htc har keff kamera så det är uteslutet
<maxjesy> kanske man ska använda sig av naturfilm i HD
<einand> göra 30-60 sekunder tracking film åt maxjesy
<einand> Sun, April 22, 14:00 – 14:10
<maxjesy> spelfilm är alltid så bökig
<maxjesy> :)
<einand> kan hände jag skjuter fram det en timme, får besök klockan tolv, beror på hur länge dom stannar
<einand> stannar dom för länge glömmer jag bort det
<maxjesy> billigare kameror ger den där effekten lens distortion med
<einand> kan förstårs göra nått nu, men är kolsvart i lägenheten så blir nog inget bra
<maxjesy> vilket kan böka till det
<maxjesy> bäst är ju att ha lite ljus från himlen
<maxjesy> sol och sky light
<einand> precis
<maxjesy> och för skakig bild kan ge blurriga pixlar
<maxjesy> vet inte hur det är med din kamera
<maxjesy> annars är lite kamera skak alltid nice
<einand> får se vad det blir
<maxjesy> och ljud som, "omg, it's a UFo!#"
<maxjesy> DET GÖR EN UFO FILM MER VERKLIG
<maxjesy> capsluck
<einand> min spontana tanke var att det skulle vara ett "mini" ufo, och att jag skulle filma typ som jag följde en fluga
<_Trullo> vadå verklig?
<maxjesy> _Trullo, om ett ufo flyger förbi så brukar omgivningen bli lite chockade och reagera
<maxjesy> om de bara sitter och äter glass som vanligt så passar inte ufot in i scenen
<_Trullo> finns inga ufon
<maxjesy> precis, därför lägger man till de i datorn
<einand> _Trullo: vi gör en sci-fi film här
<einand> dom finns ju i fantasin
<maxjesy> precis :)
<einand> ungefär som att säga att Hobbitar inte finns, när du kollar på sagan om ringen
<_Trullo> finns ju beskrivet exakt i böckerna hur hobbitarna ser ut
<einand> finns nog beskrivet i böcker hur ufo ser ut med
<maxjesy> einand, min diskbäng animation tog mig 5 minuter att göra
<maxjesy> så det är bara ett snabbt ihopsläng
<maxjesy> därför det är lite dåligt gjort med
<maxjesy> ville bara posta en video så jag nu har 100 videos
<einand> maxjesy: tillräkligt för att imponera på mig så jag vill göra en tracking åt dig
<maxjesy> såg du de andra trackingvideosarna?
<einand> nix
<einand> kollade runt, men såg inga
<maxjesy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-L2ikXe5pR8
<einand> maxjesy: aha, men den har du visat tidigare va?
<maxjesy> jo
<maxjesy> det var första grejen
<maxjesy> det var iaf en bra tracking video
<maxjesy> lätt att arbeta med, men lite trist endå
<einand> maxjesy: tror jag kör på närmare 60 sekunder än 30, för jag gillar när man hinner se vad som händer
<maxjesy> jo, korta videos ger lite begränsningar
<maxjesy> gör hur lång du vill och pallar ladda upp
<maxjesy> jag har 10 megabit fiber igen så jag kan ladda ner
<einand> men kommer nog inte ha några människor med, orkar inte göra något jätte advancerat
<realubot> maxjesy: Han har ju inte råd med 700 kr.
<realubot> maxjesy: Alla är inte lika täta som du är. ;)
<maxjesy> realubot: damn, då äre ekonomisk kris
<einand> 700kr för vad då?
<maxjesy> näe, fast jag är ganska fattig jag med
<maxjesy> tangentbord till bärbara datorn hans
<einand> men varför köper han inte ett usb för 49kr på kjell?
<realubot> maxjesy: Jo, jag skojade bara.
<realubot> Det är bara einand som har stålar här.
<maxjesy> jag har ju så mycket medicinska utgifter
<realubot> Högkostnadsskydd?
<einand> maxjesy: jag kör någon videon i 35mm vilket motsvarar ca 50mm på en fullcrops kamera. Vilket är det som bäst mostsvarar mäniskans synfält
<maxjesy> bra fråga, jag är ganska kass på sånt
<einand> maxjesy: ingen fråga, var påstående ;)
<maxjesy> jo nu ser jag :)
<maxjesy> einand, om du zoomar osv, sparas mm info i den där grejen du prata om då också?
<einand> maxjesy: skit i att zooma, iaf tills jag förståt hur du arbetar
<einand> skiter
<maxjesy> ok
<maxjesy> det var mer en undran jag hade för jag tänkte
<maxjesy> hur avancerad den där meta-datan är
<einand> vet inte själv
<einand> vet att den sparar ljus och slutartid och iso
<einand> men aldrig spelat in någon riktig film, där jag brytt mig att kolla
<maxjesy> tanken med min video var att rymdskäppet skulle åka över en skål med musli
<maxjesy> och släppa ner mjölken i skålen
<maxjesy> då skulle skål, musli och mjölk, samt skäppet vara i CG
<maxjesy> orkade inte baka fluid sim
<maxjesy> så det skippa jag
<einand> maxjesy: generelt sätt så brukar man inte zooma i film, sådant amatörer sysslar med. Fast skall ju kännas autentiskt
<einand> iaf alla kurser jag sett, så säger dom att klippa är bättre
<maxjesy> jo, och att ha ett spår som kameran åker i är nice
<maxjesy> såna tågräls
<einand> japp
<einand> jig
<maxjesy> blendervfx.com verkar ledig
<maxjesy> kanske man ska regga
<maxjesy> nej, det var den inte
<maxjesy> laddar bara sjukt seeegt
<einand> maxjesy: om jag får ordning på disken på min webserver, kanske jag kan sponsra med hosting
<einand> just nu är den full
<einand> är dock osäker på om jag vill ställa upp med video material, då det tar lite plats
<maxjesy> det är väldigt lite som behöver hostas
<maxjesy> kör tuben för video
<einand> tja, isf är det nog lungt
<maxjesy> men måste få ihop en vettig design vilket inte är en av mina starka sidor
<einand> samma här
<maxjesy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010602293/usb-wifi-adapter-802-11n/?intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<maxjesy> 1000 års garantitid på den där
<einand> maxjesy: inte illa
<einand> maxjesy: hur många tror du håller i 1000år?
<maxjesy> inte många
<maxjesy> jag letar efter ett vettigt trådlöst kort
<maxjesy> till stationära
<einand> duger säkert
<maxjesy> har en liten fobi för usb dock
<maxjesy> ofta där datorer krashar
<maxjesy> vet många som fått problem med datorer efter att pluggat in usb grejer
<einand> usb är värdelöst
<einand> tror dock ändå att det duger
<maxjesy> hm, sugen på SSD men de är alltid någon kommentar i dustin som får mig att avstå
<einand> http://youtu.be/yLhgvSjfXgA
<einand> ssd sug med
<maxjesy> wicked
<einand> http://youtu.be/cobb7OjLejY
<einand> om du är sugen på en ny kamera
<maxjesy> jo de är jag, ska kika
<einand> maxjesy: 1.8 så den är extremt ljuskänslig
<maxjesy> ska bli intressant att se när han testat den ett par veckor med
<einand> ji
<einand> jo
<einand> är dock en systemkamere nisse
<einand> maxjesy: http://youtu.be/nHBzDK1MxxE
<maxjesy> den såg nice ut
<einand> kostar dock 3k
<realubot> Här är en person som tar det här med att bygga ett eget chassi till en ny nivå: https://www.flashback.org/t1123367
<maxjesy> haha, sjukt
<maxjesy> synd bara att folk inte kan hålla sig till hans funderingar
<maxjezy> haha, sjukt jag har kopplat nu
<maxjezy> datorn får internet via telefon, som i sin tur får internet via routern trådlöst
 * realubot har läst lite chassimodtrådar på Sweclockers.
<maxjesy> ALLESBITTE!
<larsemil> yo
<Haffe> Bomb.
<itmannen> Godmorgon grymma värld
<Haffe> Bomb.
<itmannen> Idag så är det för mycket att göra irl. Suck. Och snön har vräkt ned inatt
<itmannen> Hög tid att välja slips
<Haffe> Lila.
<Haffe> Är det någon action här?
<itmannen> Valet blev en sidenslips med små ankor på. Snygg kille nu
<Haffe> Kör på det.
<itmannen> Nu är det färd ut till verkliga livet som gäller. Inget bråk nu medans jag är frånvarande
 * Haffe hämndsätter sig på kodein.
<coffe> Yo
<Haffe> Tjena tjena.
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon
<M4kish> Godmorgon!
<M4kish> Länge sen man var här... melia lever ser jag..
<M4kish> amelia
<Krawlezt> Jodå, lever gör hon men inte så mycket skrivande dock :)
<M4kish> I see.. nää verkar inte så livat här.. =P
<Krawlezt> M4kish: Det är faktiskt livat här, dock är klockan så lite.
<M4kish> Glömt bort att folk "lever" under andra dygnstider, sj är man uppe och studsar vid 7 på morgonen vare sig det är helg eller vardag och vare sig man vill eller inte..
<Krawlezt> Hehe, det var liv vid 8-10 såg jag nyss när jag scrollade upp. Det brukar vara liv här men i perioder ligger alla och pillar naveln.
<defektz> morning
<Haffe> Det finns kanske annat att göra än att irca?
<defektz> näjjj
<Haffe> Jag börjar se ircen som mörk chocklad.
<Haffe> Det är gott ibland, men det gäller att se till att inte äta för stora bitar på en gång.
<defektz> hehe
<Krawlezt> Haffe: Ojdå, du har dkommit till fel kanal. Vi är mörk chocklad missbrukare.
<einand> Haffe: och ibland biter man i riktigt bittra bitar ;)
<defektz> phnom: nu tog jag simon på archlinux.se
<defektz> :)
<Krawlezt> Haha, måste bara berätta.
<Krawlezt> En kille som sitter i samma kanal som mig har inskaffat 2st 680's och kör dom samtidigt i samma dator. Målet med detta var att köra 3st skärmar med 5760x1080 :D
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Hur slutade detta?
<Krawlezt> Jodå, han lyckades.
<Krawlezt> Haffe: http://i.imgur.com/RkLmM.jpg
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Jag har bara 2x20.1" och 1x27"
<Amoz> Om man ska köpa en ny router, Gbit, N-draft 300 etc. Och som ska stödja 3ed-part rom. Vilken är den "bästa" i dagsläget, om man vill sikta på ett pris mindre än 1000kr ?
<defektz> kolla på dd-wrt:s sida
<defektz> :)
<defektz> om det e det du vill köra
<defektz> eller openwrt
<defektz> någon av dom har lista på kompatibla
<Amoz> Asus RT-N16 verkar vara en het kandidat
<Amoz> defektz, folk brukar nämna i omdömen på prisjakt vad som stödjs
<defektz> okay :)
<Haffe> Amoz: routerboard.org
<defektz> svettig i regn. underbart.
<M4kish> Någon som kan komma med tips gällande upplösning på en tv, går inte att se hela skrivbordet hur man än ställer in...
<hplc> godmorgon
<hplc> hur gör jag fött dela internet med andra datorer i LAN när jag använder dongel?
<Haffe> Förstår jag dig rätt?
<Haffe> Du har en mobil bredbandsuppkoppling med ett USbmodem och du vill dela ut den uppkopplingen via lan?
<maxjesy> M4kish, ta reda på vilken upplösning tvn vill ha
<maxjesy> ge den det, och ställ sedan in via tvn resterande config
<hplc> Haffe: min adsl är trasigt och tills det är lagat använder jag dongel
<M4kish> maxjesy, om jag kör vi dvi och ställer in 1920X1080 så hamnar kanterna på skrivbordet utan för synfältet, likadant om jag ställer ner upplösningen. Kör jag dock via VGA så lirar det klockrent, dock kan jag inte köra större än 1024X768
<Haffe> hplc: Så din siutation är som jag misstänker att den är?
<Haffe> situation.
<hplc> Haffe: dongeln sitter i denna ubuntu maskin men dom andra maskinerna vill också ha internet, men jag äger ingen hårdvarurouter
<Haffe> hplc: Så det är som jag tror.
<hplc> Haffe: ja min hyresvärd råkade säga upp internet för hyresrätterna och det tar ett par veckor att få igång det igen
<Haffe> Du vill dela ut en usb3gkoppling till resten av maskinerna?
<Haffe> Ja?
<Haffe> Ok.
<hplc> ja
<Haffe> Då vet jag var det ska börjas.
<maxjesy> M4kish, kör det som funkar, bästa upplösningen ju :)
<Haffe> hplc: System -> preferences -> Network connections
<M4kish> nja, har en htpc och vill kunna köra 1920p filmer på bästa upplösningen... men men..
<Haffe> Slå på DHCP för nätverkskortet på maskinen med 3gmodemet.
<maxjesy> M4kish, dualboota windows? )
<maxjesy> är tv enda skärmen?
<maxjesy> eller har du en till
<maxjesy> och isf, har de samma aspect ratio
<maxjesy> och isf, stödjer de samma utlösning?
<M4kish> maxjesy, nää tack... i detta hus gäller endast mac och linux..
<maxjesy> clonad eller ensam?
<maxjesy> M4kish, annars får du skriva in egen upplösning i conf
<maxjesy> men det kan vara så jävla petigt att jag skulle testa med dualboot windows
<M4kish> maxjesy, mm länge sen jag höll på, kommer inte ihåg hur, men jag får väl googla..
<hplc> Haffe: jag hittar inget sånt, jag har en panel på vänster sida av skrivbordet med ett kugghjul och lite andra ikoner
<Haffe> Vänta.
<Haffe> Kör du kubuntu?
<hplc> ja
<hplc> 11.10
<Haffe> hplc: Pröva att skriva in de här tre raderna i terminalen.
<Haffe> sysctl -w net.ipv4.conf.all.forwarding=1
<Haffe> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<Haffe> iptables-save
<hplc> ok
<hplc> ja det är gjort nu, i äkta root läge med sudo -i
<Haffe> Då borde det bara vara att tuta och köra.
<einand> maxjesy: Tjenix
<maxjesy> einand, hoy!
<einand> maxjesy: på väg att göra ett klipp nu
<maxjesy> :)
<maxjesy> hade varit perfekt att filma här för idag äre finfint väder igen
<hplc> Haffe: det vill sig inte ändå. behöver jag göra nåt med eth0 på dongel maskinen?
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<Haffe> Du kan behöva slå på dhcp på eth0 på dongelmaskinen och så slå på dhcp på maskinerna som ska ansluta till den.
<hplc> så dhcpd restart och sen dhcp klient på andra
<realubot> einand: Ska du gå och klippa dig?
<Haffe> Du måste konfigurera dhcp3 att faktiskt svara på dhcpanrop på eth0 också.
<einand> maxjesy: här rengar det och är pissväder, men tänkte slänga ihop ändå
<einand> realubot: varför skall jag klippa mig?
<realubot> einand: Du var ju på väg att göra ett klipp sa du?
<einand> realubot: videoklipp
<realubot> Jaha ja.
 * realubot skämtar med einand.
<hplc> ok installerar om dhcp3-server totalt så jag får en fin default base att stå på
<einand> maxjesy: gjort två ca 1 minuters klipp
<einand> får se vad du tycker om dom
<maxjesy> :)
<maxjesy> har du laddat?
<einand> båda är inspelade i 35mm, eller 52.5mm beroende på måttsystem
<einand> maxjesy: dock gjort dom jobbiga, så du kan inte köra enbart tracking ;)
<einand> kan se om jag kan göra en snällare också
<einand> maxjesy: bara en av klippen blev "dugligt"
<M4kish> nyligen installerat mint gnome versionen på en gammal htpc p4, har aldrig varit med om maken hur den hänger sig och är slö... via system monitor ser jag att gnome-shell drar nästa hela tiden 100% av cpu resursen.. ?? wtf?
<coobra> :D
<coobra> ubuntu på servern känns skumt :D van vid freebsd
<Amoz> Haffe, har du själv en sån där routerboard eller?
<Haffe> Nej.
<Haffe> Jag är sugen på att skaffa ett, men så fick jag köpa en wlanAP för 100:-.
<Amoz> Haffe, vilken va det du tänkte på skulle passa mina behov då?
<maxjesy> einand, jag va på affären
<maxjesy> jasså
<Haffe> Den här kanske? http://routerboard.com/RB751G-2HnD
<maxjesy> köpte lite tabasco till kebabpizzan och kebabsalladen som kommer snart
<coobra> hahah
<coobra> :D
<coobra> äta
<Haffe> Hmmm.
<Haffe> Undrar varför jag har sådan jäkla huvudvärk.
<coobra> Haffe:  vatten ?
<einand> Haffe: åska
<Amoz> Haffe, den verkar ju inte ens ha släppts ännu :P
<Haffe> Hmmm.
<einand> maxjesy: https://tregmine.info/video/20120422_153722_dsc0256.MOV
<einand> maxjesy: du får en ny när det är bättre ljus
<einand> och som jag inte flänger runt så mycket med kameran på, så du kan använda tracking bättre
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<Haffe> Undrar om det är det här som ställer till det.
<Haffe> Jag har en DVD-brännare på första satakanalen.
<Haffe> Det kanske inte är så bra att försöka installera grub där.
<maxjesy> einand, din webserver?
<maxjesy> VÄRSTA SPEED I SKITEN IAF :)
<Haffe> Va?
<Haffe> Har du börjat bajsa droger?
<einand> maxjesy: nja, värsta och värsta vet jag inte
<maxjesy> går iaf hyffsat snabbt
<maxjesy> jag har ju bara 10 lina
<maxjesy> tankar iaf en megabyte /sek
<einand> sitter så nära europas backbone en konsument kan komma
<maxjesy> jaha, filmen var bara två stillbilder?
<maxjesy> näe, skämt o sido
<maxjesy> min dator palla inte filmen
<einand> maxjesy: skall jag köra en med lägre upplösning nästa gång?
<maxjesy> näe, jag skickar över den till stationära
<einand> aha
<maxjesy> det här är netbook som är tjockt seg nu
<maxjesy> ljudet hänger med men filmen blir bara ett par frames
 * realubot har tråkigt.
<Amoz> realubot, oh hai
<Amoz> realubot, jag kan roa dig
<Amoz> ;D
<realubot> Amoz: Hur då? ;)
<Amoz> realubot, hur vill du bli road? ;)
<realubot> Amoz: Fixa ett gäng snygga brudar till mig så är problemet löst.
<kes0> Haha
<kes0> realubot:
<Amoz> realubot, let me google it for you
<swecarp> Philip5,  välkommen
<kes0> realubot: Vad hade du tänkt dig med ett gäng brudar? Att dom ska stå o mata dig med vindruvor o fläkta med solfjäder?
<realubot> Mannen med den moderna datorn är tillbaka.
<kes0> Jag?
<realubot> Kanalens enda PIII:a.
<realubot> kes0: Philip5.
<kes0> Jaha
<swecarp> realubot,  Philip5  tänker på åter vinning
<madbear> återvinning hade ju varit att lämna den på skroten
<madbear> det han gör är att han samlar fosiler
<madbear> :D
<swecarp> nej det är det inte det är att kunna använda en mycket gammal dator med nytt os
<kes0> realubot: Har du inte hittat någon tjej ännu?
<kes0> realubot: Ett tips, pilla lite mindre med linux o sök hona istället så kanske de händer grejer ;P
<kes0> Mena inge illa ;P
<itmannen>  Äntligen i hemmets lugna vrå. Varit på flygande fläng sen 09.
<itmannen> Så nu är rast vila ett tag
<swecarp> itmannen,  vb kamrat
<itmannen> swecarp<  tackar. Sitter och slöar framför TV och väntar på nyheterna. Orkar inget annat avancerat
<Philip5> realubot, hehe, sorgligt nog sant
<Philip5> swecarp, kan du inte kalla itmannen för vännen istället?!?! :P
<kes0> Någon här som kör crossfit?
<swecarp> Philip5,  han blir sur då
<Philip5> jag vet :D
<swecarp> Philip5, välkommen till antikrundan
<Philip5> swecarp, det är helt värdelöst
<swecarp> Philip5,  vadå du kanske vill köpa min p4 med 1gb ram
<itmannen> swecarp<  Nja sur blir jag inte. Men säger ifrån på skarpen
<swecarp> itmannen,  jag vet detta
<Philip5> swecarp, jag har bättre grejer men ett nätagg kort så jag kan inte köra dem om jag ska lämna in min burk med det nätagget också
<Philip5> itmannen. då vet vi det vännen ;)
<realubot> kes0: Jag håller ju på med Linux för att få tjejer. Vad är det annars för mening med det här nördsystemet?
<swecarp> Philip5,  va skall du luras
<maxjesy> Philip5 HEJ, DU KOM ALDRIG TILLBAKA IGÅR
<maxjesy> SOMNADE DU?
<realubot> Tjejerna gillar mjuka killar och vilken kille är mer mjuk än en kille som håller på med ett tönt-os?
<kes0> realubot: Lol
<realubot> maxjesy: Du får räkna med att det tar ett dygn eller två för Philip5 att boota sin nya dator.
<Philip5> maxjesy, nä det var så mycket strul med installationen att jag blev så trött och gick och la mig istället
<maxjesy> tjejer är som mac ägare, först tycker de att det är koolt, sen inser de att man behöver bättre stabilitet
<itmannen> realubot<  Nu yrara du. Kvinnor gillar inte alls mjukisar. Så glöm det
<maxjesy> Philip5, typiskt linuxproblem de där.
<realubot> itmannen: Tack för tipset. Jag får helt enkelt lägga om stil.
<itmannen> realubot<  Du kan få vara med på min kurs hur man blir en riktig man
<kes0> Haha
<kes0> De här är ju roligt
<maxjesy> Philip5, vad surfar du med nu då?
<realubot> itmannen: Det var snällt. :)
<maxjesy> fick du moderkortet bytt?
<realubot> itmannen: Jag ska bara gå ner 10 kg muskler för tjejer gillar inte muskulösa män. Det är också en myt. Tjejer gillar killar med armar som kokt spaghetti och med ölmage.
<itmannen> realubot<  Helt rätt. Nu börjar det likna något
<kes0> Nae inte massa muskler, är bara äckligt
<kes0> Som bodybuilders
<kes0> Har hört flera tjejer säga så också
<realubot> Jag har hört flera tjejer säga att dom inte gillar killar som inte använder LInux som os.
<itmannen> realubot< +1
<kes0> Ska man vara likblek också?
<realubot> Ja. Det här liksom till.
<realubot> *hör
<maxjesy> tjejer som säger att de inte gillar feta muskler är de tjejerna som just gör det
<maxjesy> det är som att säga att killar inte gillar pussy
<Haffe> Är det här något som relaterar till ubuntu?
<maxjesy> allt kan relatera om man hittar trådarna
<maxjesy> visst, vi kan prata ubuntu.
<maxjesy> läste någonstans att ubuntu satsar stort på att göra reklam i U-länder
<maxjesy> de har väl insett att ingen vettig människa med lite ekonomi vill ha ubuntu
<maxjesy> så, istället bränner de 400 miljoner cd skivor och ger gratis till folk utan datorer
<maxjesy> way to go, speciellt när de snart släpper stödet för äldre dagars processorer
<maxjesy> som om fattiglapparna i u-länder har råd med i7:a
<maxjesy> men visst, när man pratar ubuntu, då vill ingen prata.
<maxjesy> så varför kan vi inte prata brudar istället?
<Haffe> De kan väl bygga solugnar av skivorna.
<maxjesy> det är väl de ubuntu kommer duga till typ
<kes0> =)
<realubot> 18:04 < maxjesy> de har väl insett att ingen vettig människa med lite ekonomi vill ha ubuntu
<realubot> Hahaha
<maxjesy> det är som att köpa euroshopper nudlar
<realubot> maxjesy: Den dagen jag har jobb så åker Ubuntu ut med soporna.
<kes0> maxjesy: Är de här snyggt ?
<kes0> Som han
<maxjesy> realubot, tror det jag med
<maxjesy> vem vem?
<Haffe> maxjesy: Är du ensam såhär på söndag kväll?
<kes0> Oj glömde länka http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronnie_Coleman
<maxjesy> kes0 näe, men jag är inte bög så kan väl inte avgöra vad som är sexigt och inte.
<realubot> Det hade varit roligt att se om det finns ett samband mellan vilka som köper Euroshopers produkte roch vilka som använder Linux.
<maxjesy> realubot, i den här kanalen verkar ekonomiska sparmedel vara den starkaste drivkraften till vad som är bra och vad som är dåligt
<kes0> maxjesy: Amen =) inte jag heller men tycker de ser sjukt ut iaf :P
<kes0> lag^: Är de här fint? http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronnie_Coleman
<lag^> kes0: uschnej!
<Haffe> Nehej.
<maxjesy> kes0, arbetande män får muskler
<maxjesy> det är ofta såna muskler som tjejor tänder på
<realubot> maxjesy: Det finns fördelar och nackdelar med Linux/Windows.
<maxjesy> inte feta gubbar muskler
<kes0> Där ser ni, ännu en tjej som säger sådär =)
<maxjesy> som täcks av 2 dm fett
<kes0> maxjesy: Haha ja men inte sådär
<lag^> Rätt så avtändande om ni frågar mig.
<Haffe> Är det någon här som vet vad man behöver för konfigurationsdirektiv i ios 12 för att använda radiusautentisiering och därefter lokala acessdatabasen?
<lag^> när dom spänner sig sådär.
<realubot> maxjesy: Det är smidigt att installera program i Linux, enkel metod, reklamfritt och gratis.
<realubot> Där klår Linux Windows alla dagar i veckan.
<Haffe> Det är väl något med aaa-model new?
<kes0> lag^: Aa de är ju löjligt också
<maxjesy> realubot, det är en lögn
<maxjesy> vissa program är ett helvete att installera
<lag^> kes0: :) Det är vidrigt :D
<lag^> kes0: Tänkte du se ut sådär? :P
<maxjesy> du kan inte generalisera sådär
<realubot> Windows vinner på att det är så standardiserat att "alla" grejer fungerar i Windows.
<realubot> maxjesy: 99% då då.
<maxjesy> realubot, sen linux, vilket linux?
<kes0> lag^: Haha nä, när jag tränar kör jag kroppsvikt o då blir man inte cp stor =)
<maxjesy> vissa linux har ju väldigt krångliga installationsprocesser
<maxjesy> man kan inte dra alla linux över en linje
<maxjesy> windows, där är det latest greatest
<realubot> maxjesy: Ubuntu då då.
<maxjesy> realubot, Philip5 försökte installera ubuntu igår
<maxjesy> han har år av vana med linux
<maxjesy> ändå pallade han inte processen
<itmannen> Min orsak till att köra linux är inte av ekonomiska skäl. Det är pga driftsäkerhet och smidigheten
<maxjesy> itmannen, väldigt säkert när du lyckas formatera en fel hårddisk
<lag^> kes0: :D
<lag^> kes0: Varför undrade du om jag tyckte det var fint?
<einand> maxjesy: var det för mycket rörelse i klippet för att fungera?
<maxjesy> einand, inte fått över det till stationära ännu
<maxjesy> för att tanten min använder den
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Det kan hända i vilket os som helst. Och det berodde inte på linux utan på mig
<maxjesy> gud, man skulle vara singel
<einand> maxjesy: dumpa henne, visa vem som är man ;)
<realubot> Jag kör Linux för att man lär sig mer än om man använder Windows och för att det är ett stabilt system när man har fått det att rulla på och för att 99% av programmen är gratis, reklamfria och Open Source.
<maxjesy> funderar på det
<lag^> Är du inte lycklig maxjesy?
<lag^> är hon hemsk din tjej?
<maxjesy> jag kör linux för att det gynnar ekonomin, pengar ska vara i rörelse.
<maxjesy> lag^, ganska hemsk
<einand> realubot: vilka är de 1% program du använder som har reklam, stängdkod eller är ofria på annat sätt
<lag^> maxjesy: var hon hemsk när ni först träffades?
<maxjesy> men hon är min dotters mor och det får jag väl leva med
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Kaka söker maka
<maxjesy> lag^ nej, då var hon ohemsk
<lag^> maxjesy: Vad hände? Har du sagt till henne att hon förändrats?
<realubot> einand: Flash?
<maxjesy> lag^, jag skyller på femenister
<realubot> einand: Jag tänker mer på betalprogrammen i Software Center.
<maxjesy> hatar femenister
<einand> realubot: ingen aning om vad du har för mjukvara i software center, vilka har du köpt?
<maxjesy> linuxmänniskor köper inte för att de behöver
<lag^> maxjesy: okej..? Det var inget svar på min fråga dock..
<maxjesy> utan för att de vill stödja open source
<maxjesy> det visar undersökningar
<realubot> maxjesy: Du har blivit blåst helt enkelt. Tjejen var snäll och fin när ni träffades och nu när ni har barn så är det annat ljud i skällan.
<itmannen> Gratis är gott
<realubot> maxjesy: Välkommen till männens värld.
<kes0> lag^: För vi satt o prata om sånt =)
<maxjesy> :)
<realubot> einand: Jag har int eköpt något men det finns t.ex. ett brännarprogram som kostar pengar, tror jag.
<lag^> kes0: okej
<maxjesy> lag^, jag har sagt till henne att hon är knäpp
<maxjesy> det sa ja inte förut
<lag^> :o
<maxjesy> resten får kvinnan fundera ut själv
<lag^> du sa att hon är knäpp. Då blev hon hemsk? :D
<maxjesy> nej, det var innan
<maxjesy> tyvärr är det inte ovanligt bland tjejer
<maxjesy> så jag ser ingen anledning att byta
<maxjesy> kvinnor har dålig stabilitet
<realubot> maxjesy: Nej. Det spelar ingen roll om du byter ut henne.
<lag^> Jag säger inget, så har jag ingenting sagt.
<maxjesy> bra, då slipper HakanS komma och säga åt oss att hålla oss sams
<realubot> Att byta tjej är som att byta Windows mot OSX. Du byter ett proprietärt os mot ett annat utan att komma åt huvudproblemet.
<maxjesy> realubot, fast tvärtom.
<maxjesy> det är som att byta linux mot linux
<maxjesy> jag tror det här stabilitets snacket kommer från att linux varit så jäkla ostabilt
<realubot> Att byta en tjej mot en annan är som att byta en linuxdisto mot en annan utan att byta kärna. Många problem består så länge problemet i kärnan inte är löst.
<maxjesy> och nu har det blivit lite mer grafiskt
<maxjesy> och då tror folk att det är stabilt
<Haffe> Hur relaterar det här till varandra?
<realubot> maxjesy: Med rätt hårdvara oh CLI så är Linux risktigt stabilt.
<realubot> *riktigt
<maxjesy> realubot, windows är skitstabilt avstängt
<maxjesy> troligen stabilare än BSD
<realubot> maxjesy: Sant.
<realubot> Det enda bra Windows är det avstängda Windows.
<realubot> einand: Finns ju spel i Software Center som är betalprogram.
<realubot> m.m
<realubot> .
<realubot> Så alla program till Linux är ju inte fria eller gratis.
<maxjesy> kan fria program kosta pengar?
<maxjesy> öppen källkod
<maxjesy> jo, men kan man ta källkoden och kompilera själv gratis?
<maxjesy> eller har jag fel?
<realubot> Nej, finns ju sådana som inte är fria i Ubuntu Software Center.
<maxjesy> jag skiter i om programmet är utvecklat av slavar
<maxjesy> för ni skiter i om era hårdvaror är lödda av slavar
<realubot> Sant. Dock beror det på att det inte finns ett val när det gäller hårdvara så länge man inte vill ha en Stallman-netbook.
<realubot> När det gälle rmjukvara så finns det ju ett val.
<maxjesy> men köper fairtrade?
<kes0> Haha
<maxjesy> jag ogillar faktiskt inte linux, mest sekten som hyllar linux som är förbannat efterbliven
<kes0> =)
<maxjesy> sämsta argumenten i världen hittar man i linux communityt
<maxjesy> oftast är det linux newbs också som är fanatiker
<maxjesy> jaja, ska vi snacka brudar igen?
<maxjesy> :)
<maxjesy> lätta på stämmningen lite
<lag^> känns som maxjesy har en dålig dag :P
<maxjesy> jag har en toppendag ju )
<maxjesy> längesen jag va så på top!
<Whiskey> Någon som är bara på PHP som vill koda ett script till mig. Jag betalar för jobbet :)
<maxjesy> lag^ av nyfikenhet, varför tror du så?
<lag^> maxjesy: Jag vet inte, du verkar arg :(
<lag^> på kvinnor och linux :P
<maxjesy> jag sa precis, inte linux
<lag^> jag läser bara lite enstaka.
<maxjesy> utan communityt bakom
<lag^> okej
<maxjesy> kvinnor, jo, men de är nödvändigt ont iaf
<Whiskey> maxjesy: är BSD det stabilaste OSet?
<kes0> Damn, hoppades på en hetsig diskussion maxjesy vs nån annan i kanalen :P
<maxjesy> Whiskey : jag vet faktiskt inte.
<maxjesy> det var en humoristisk sida av mig.
<Whiskey> kör själv Debian just nu som server de är sklit stabilt kört Mint innan ingen skillnad
<Whiskey> ska testa Ubuntu Server nu tänkte jag när TLS versionen kommerom fyra dagar är de va?
<Whiskey> wtf
<maxjesy> LTS
<Whiskey> LTS ska de no va :D
<maxjesy> varför byta?
<Whiskey> ja
<Whiskey> för att debian är jag inte nöjd med bara testat runt för de är roligt
<maxjesy> jag upplever debian som bästa linux alternativet
<Whiskey> Så lika gärna byta innan jag sätter upp en "riktig" server
<maxjesy> tyvärr är installationen lite efterbliven
<maxjesy> man installerar med usb
<Whiskey> why?
<maxjesy> så säger programmet, sätt i cd skiva
<Whiskey> de gjorde inte ja
<Whiskey> hehe
<Whiskey> snacka om efter :D
<maxjesy> jo, lixom, vem idag som är miljömedveten kör CD?
<realubot> Whiskey: Du får fråga Krawlets. Han håller på med PHP m.m.
<realubot> Han är inte online nu.
<Silasle> Tycker nog att det mesta är väldigt stabilt i en server som man aldrig ändrar något på ;)
<maxjesy> Whiskey, fast han är inte full-lärd
<maxjesy> Whiskey, betalar du i EURO?
<Whiskey> skite jag blanka fan i
<Whiskey> bara de är billig to funkar :d
<maxjesy> aha, där kom den
<maxjesy> billigt.
<maxjesy> :)
<Whiskey> Borde va ganska lätt
<Whiskey> inget krävande direkt jag vill :D
<Whiskey> bara t tjag inte orkar fioa de själv
<Whiskey> kodar redan TCL o Bash orkar inte lära mig PHP med
<maxjesy> slavery!!! :)
<maxjesy> scriptar man inte Bash?
<maxjesy> eller har jag missfattat?=
<Whiskey> whatever :D
 * Silasle kodar alla hemsidor i python ;)
<Whiskey> iaf Debian
<Whiskey> kört NetInstall för att få så lite skit med som möjligt
<Whiskey> testade även Ubuntus NetInstall men tyckte den tog så mycket space
<Whiskey> som standard
<maxjesy> jo, netinstall är ofta stabilt
<PutItOnTheRitz> Hur kan sådan här skit få förekomma? http://www.interaktiva-nyheter.com/ <-- Snacka om oinspirerad, intetsägande, kopierad skräptext, 100% till för sökmotorer. :(
<PutItOnTheRitz> Blir förbannad på sådant där.
<Silasle> Tror nog risken att den dyker upp på google är ganska liten :)
<maxjesy> yes, nu ska jag ut och promenera lite!
<PutItOnTheRitz> Silasle: Risken visade sig vara stor.
<PutItOnTheRitz> Silasle: Men min poäng är att avskum som personen bakom sajten bara är så främmande för mig. Fattar inte hur de tänker.
<Silasle> Han har ju ingen reklam på sidan iallafall
<Silasle> Eller har min adblock gjort ett bra jobb?
<PutItOnTheRitz> Den skulle väl göra ett värdelöst jobb om den inte blockerade annonser?
<Silasle> Hehe, jo men det dök inte upp några i en annan webbläsare heller
<PutItOnTheRitz> Mycket märkligt.
<Silasle> Så jag antar att det inte finns några
<PutItOnTheRitz> Kunde inte hitta några i källkoden.
<PutItOnTheRitz> Vilket bara gör allt ännu mer absurt.
<Silasle> Hittade reklam vid själva artikeln
<PutItOnTheRitz> ?
<PutItOnTheRitz> Den länkar väl direkt till källorna?
<PutItOnTheRitz> Aha.
<Silasle> Nä, inte om du tryker på >>>
<PutItOnTheRitz> Nej, jag ser vad du menar.
<PutItOnTheRitz> (Vad i helvete var det där för angofierad svenska?)
<PutItOnTheRitz> *anglo
<niklaswe> halloj, Någon som har fått ushare att fungera på xbox 360 ? Jag kan surfa till min ushare, men jag ser den icke när jag kollar via xboxen..
<phnom> niklaswe: Ja
<phnom> niklaswe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/941382/
<niklaswe> sådär ser min också ut, fast med annan sökväg /och namn på sharen..
<niklaswe> men när jag går till Videos -> my apps, Så syns inte min ushare..
<phnom> niklaswe: Ger du den tillräckligt mycket tid att starta? Den är lite kinkig ibland, måste starta om boxen och så...
<niklaswe> hmm nja kan prova starta om xboxen
<phnom> starta om ushare också, och vänta lite.
<niklaswe> phnom: har typ gjort det 5 ggr.. :P
<phnom> Brandvägg?
<phnom> Kan bero på vilken update man har på xboxen också
<niklaswe> phnom: nope inte på denna maskin, denna är i mitt lokala nät.
<niklaswe> phnom: hmm jag köpte xboxen iförrgår..
<phnom> Jo, men den behöver ju inte komma med senaste mjukvaran
<niklaswe> sant sant :) Får man fråga en dum fråga såfall hur uppdaterar man den ?:P
<phnom> Men om du har den uppkopplad mot live så uppgraderar den sig automagiskt, sen svär man lite för att den startar om 1400 gånger under tiden och tycker det är onödigt,
<phnom> microsoft gillar verkligen att starta om saker.
<niklaswe> phnom: ah :) jo den har ju sagt att det finns uppdatering och så har den laddat hem det.
<niklaswe> hmm bra att den ser att den har mitt "publika" ip... den borde fått ett 192.168.1.X
<niklaswe> ah, jag som kollade fel :)
<phnom> Then I don't know... Jag tror jag bara hade enorm tur som fick det att funka.
<niklaswe> som jag har fattat det så  har folk haft problem med det
<phnom> Jo, det krävs nog några jungfruoffer.
<einand> realubot: sugen på en karriär http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5155/6949770146_9dd8a30bf3.jpg
<phnom> einand: Nice, då vet man vad man ska göra om ens nuvarande skiter sig. :P
<einand> phnom: precis
<PutItOnTheRitz> einand: http://www.nationell.nu/2012/04/21/invandrare-organiserar-sig-i-rasistiska-extremistrorelser-ser-svenskar-som-fiender/
<einand> PutItOnTheRitz: synd att den inte är sann
<maxjesy> efterblivna kommentarer
<maxjesy> efterbliven artikel
<maxjesy> svenskar som vill se sverige förfalla för att sedan säga något i stil med "vad var det jag sa"
<PutItOnTheRitz> ?
<maxjesy> läste du kommentarerna?
<PutItOnTheRitz> Några. Dårå?
<maxjesy> skita i att betala skatt för att invandrare inte ska få pengar osv
<maxjesy> skita i att jobba för att samhället ska rasa
<maxjesy> way to go
<PutItOnTheRitz> Ja, med tanke på att samtliga politiker med makt idag är psykiskt sjuka och slösar bort alla pengar på skit (massimportering av våldsamma analfabeter) är det vettigt.
<maxjesy> det folk inte förstår är att det finns starka krafter som låtsas vilja ha invandringen i ett humänitärt syfte
<maxjesy> istället vill de skapa ett kaos, för att dela på samhällets invånare än mer
<maxjesy> ska man ge några kritik är det faktiskt politikerna
<maxjesy> invandrare är väl inte skyldiga till att få höga bidrag osv?
<HakanS> Undvik ämnen som kan skapa heta debatter och/eller vara stötande eller kränkande mot andra, t.ex. politik
<PutItOnTheRitz> Överallt ser jag främlingar. Massinvandringen har i alla fall gjort mig till en fullkomlig främling i mitt eget land, och det äcklar mig att det bara får fortgå och folk inte bryr sig eller ens fattar vad som sker.
<PutItOnTheRitz> Ja, undvik känsliga ämnen, precis som Sveriges Radio, Sveriges Television, Aftonbladet och resten av propagandaorganen.
<kes0> =)
<maxjesy> PutItOnTheRitz, det är hatet som politikerna vill åt förstår du
<HakanS> PutItOnTheRitz: Detta är en kanal om Ubuntu. Ta politikpratet någon annan stans tack.
<maxjesy> du spelar de rakt i armarna
<kes0> Snackade med en finne på nätet, han bara öö jag var till sthlm för ett tag sen o trodde jag hamnat i afrika
<PutItOnTheRitz> Spelar de rakt i armarna?
<maxjesy> japp, precis den effekten de vill åt.
<PutItOnTheRitz> Vadå vill åt? De låtsas inte importera alla dessa avskum -- de *gör* det faktiskt.
<einand> synd att några få rötägg förstör för Pantrarna
<PutItOnTheRitz> Självklart blir varje frisk människa upprörd.
<maxjesy> PutItOnTheRitz, det är inte invandrarnas fel
<maxjesy> rikta din kritik till politikerna istället
<PutItOnTheRitz> Det är ju det jag gör.
<maxjesy> de flesta invandrare är goda människor precis som de flesta svenskar
<maxjesy> i själva verket är de flesta människor goda människor
<kes0> Jo o alla heter hassan
<PutItOnTheRitz> Inte de som kommer hit, bevisligen.
<kes0> El mohammed
<PutItOnTheRitz> Men det är bara för att de vet att detta är ett paradis för alla andra än svenskar.
<maxjesy> i sverige är johansson, andersson, svensson vanliga namn
<maxjesy> big deal
<kes0> Nä men de är lite lustigt
<kes0> Som att halva sverige skulle heta erik
<kes0> El pär
<maxjesy> äh, det är endast lustigt att folk går på den där propagandan
<einand> alla i göteborg heter Glenn iaf ;)
<phnom> kickban kthx? Han kommer ju bara in hit, kastar ut någon länk och hoppas att folk ska börja tjafsa. Desutom byter han användarnamn varje gång så det är svårt att göra en /ignore på nicket...
<PutItOnTheRitz> Vad du än kallar det pågår en etnisk rensning i Sverige på svenskar. Du kanske tycker det är bra, men jag (och alla andra vettiga) ser det som rent vansinne.
<kes0> Min granne heter glenn =) jobbig, snackar fast en jämt
<maxjesy> PutItOnTheRitz, det pågår inte någon etnisk rensning
<PutItOnTheRitz> Jo.
<PutItOnTheRitz> Om du inte ser det är du blind.
<PutItOnTheRitz> Skrämmande blind.
<phnom> !op
<ubot2> Factoid 'op' not found
<maxjesy> folkmord?
<kes0> einand: Är ein bara ditt nick? =) tror du heter glenn egentligen
<maxjesy> hur rensas svenskar?
<PutItOnTheRitz> Ja, och dessutom helt öppet.
<HakanS> !ops
<ubot2> Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan, Barre, bamsefar!
<PutItOnTheRitz> Idioter.
<maxjesy> :)
<phnom> HakanS: Ah :)
<kes0> Han borde nog köpa en boxsäck o göra av med lite steam
<phnom> Kanske en kickban från landet också? Breivik all over again...
<maxjesy> rasister har lika dåliga argument som linuxVSwindows förespråkare
<Nafallo> ...
<kes0> Haha, phnom kickban till internationellt vatten?
<maxjesy> Nafallo, what's happening?
<kes0> Sry kan inte ta han seriöst nu, breivik wannabe
<kes0> Hemskt egentligen
<Nafallo> antligen
<phnom> Nafallo: Han byter mask och nick varje gång han kommer in.
<Nafallo> meh
<maxjesy> är datum satt för 12.04?
<einand> 29onde eller nått va?
<Silasle> 26e
<antii> 26e
<antii> :]
<Silasle> :p
<maxjesy> gött, ska bli skoj att testa
<kes0> ÄR man mulatt om man är halvfinne?
<Silasle> Har kört 12.04 i nån vecka nu. Det är rätt najs :)
<maxjesy> Silasle, unity still there?
<Silasle> Tror du det plötsligt försvinner? :p
<Silasle> "Startmenyn" har förbättrats iallafall
<antii> Skönt att Xubuntu finns :p
<einand> räknas man som halvfinne, om ens pappa är ifrån finnland, men man aldrig träffat honom?
<Haffe> Jag installerade xubuntu 12.04 idag.
<Haffe> Jag belönades med att mitt grafikkort inte stöds och att jag inte har något ljud.
<einand> Haffe: sådana presenter älskar man
<maxjesy> Haffe, stöddes det i äldre ubuntu?
<kes0> einand: Ja de borde man väl göra
<Haffe> Tror inte det.
<Haffe> Den generationen grafikkort kom ut på marknaden för 3 veckor sedan.
<maxjesy> ja, ubuntu har inte stöd för nya grejer
<maxjesy> eller gamla grejer
<maxjesy> det är ett finlir att passa in där emellan
<Silasle> Haffe: gtx680?
<einand> bara att köpa ny dator
<einand> eller, köpa gammal dator ;)
<Haffe> HD7750
<Haffe> maxjesy: Har du egentligen något av värde att bidra med?
<Silasle> Inte lika kul :)
<einand> ATI
<maxjesy> Haffe, vad tycker du?
<maxjesy> AMD
<Haffe> Jag frågar dig.
<maxjesy> Haffe, alla vettiga jag hade att prata med har drivits bort från kanalen
<maxjesy> kan hända att jag inte är så rolig längre
<einand> sluta bråka nu, varför är detta en sådandär bråk dag igen
<itmannen> Hur många av er kommer att göra en ny ren install av 12.04 vid releasen
<maxjesy> itmannen, jag.
<kes0> Men de är söndag o måndag imorn, klart de blir bråk
<maxjesy> ska blåsa hela datorn, installera ubuntu, sen blåsa den igen.
<maxjesy> sen blir det windows 8
<maxjesy> sen får vi se om man behåller det
<maxjesy> beror på pris
<maxjesy> annars går jag nog tillbaka till windows 7
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Ok. jag låter det bero. Efter alla updates så är den en riktig 12.04 ändå
<maxjesy> och dualboot
<itmannen> w8 är bara skräp
<Silasle> Kan nog vara en bra ide att installera om. Blev en mindre katastrof till en början när jag uppdaterade :D
<maxjesy> itmannen, näe. det är bara bra
<kes0> Filmtips?
<maxjesy> kes0, vill du se en riktig b-film?
<itmannen> Fädbojäntan
<maxjesy> den var ganska bra
<kes0> maxjesy: Nä helst inte
<maxjesy> nazis at the center of the earth
<kes0> Är de en b film?
<maxjesy> jo, fast den va ganska bra
<maxjesy> VFX är inte så heta
<maxjesy> skådespelet lite dåligt
<maxjesy> men helheten är het
<maxjesy> annars kom ju kill bill ut i en fyra timmars utlaga nu
<itmannen> Allvarligt talat så har det funkat bra med 12.4 enda sen alpha1 för mig
<itmannen> *04
<kes0> Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej alla människor är blå igen i flashplayer:S
<itmannen> Smurfarna kanske
<kes0> maxjesy: Är de nytt el ihopsatt gammalt?
<maxjesy> nytt
<kes0> Smurf invation
<maxjesy> det handlar om hollow earth grejen
<kes0> Oh
<maxjesy> nazi ufos
<maxjesy> mest skära i skallar osv
<kes0> maxjesy: Kill bill tänkte jag på
<maxjesy> jaja
<maxjesy> kill bill är precis som den var
<maxjesy> fast ihopsatt
<maxjesy> som quentino torrent-ino ville ha det
<kes0> Men åkes anus
<HakanS> kes0: Har du mycket tid över så kan du ju titta på Bergensbanen. Frontkamera – 7 timmar i HD! http://nrkbeta.no/2009/12/18/bergensbanen/
<maxjesy> fast hollywood sa, vi delar den i två. sen om några år sätter vi ihop den
<kes0> HakanS: Vad är de ?
<maxjesy> kes0, det är en upplevelse utöver det vanliga
<kes0> Haha men tåg film
<HakanS> kes0: 7 timmar utsikt från ett lokfönster.
<kes0> Tragiskt
<maxjesy> bergen är vackert
<HakanS> kes0: 1,2 miljoner norrmän kan inte ha fel.
<maxjesy> nice att den är creative commons
<HakanS> Släppt under Creative Commons-licens.
<maxjesy> HakanS, har du sett filmen?
<kes0> HakanS: Aja
<HakanS> Har bara sett små snuttar. Har inte 7 timmar över.
<maxjesy> wow, en tävling dessutom
<einand> HakanS: är det nått vettigt att se?
<maxjesy> kan vinna en kamera värde 8000
<maxjesy> det ska jag vinna
<HakanS> einand: Fina vyer.
<maxjesy> ah, några år sent
<einand> maxjesy: ett tips, köp inte en systemkamera, jag tänkte jag skulle köpa en billig en, har nu spenderat typ 10,000 på tillbehör i stället
<realubot> HakanS: Den kanske skulle vara snygg som rörlig skrivbordsbakgrund.
<kes0> realubot: Du som tipsa om veckans brott, vet du inget mer liknande de som är bra ?
<maxjezy> einand, belastar jag linan onödigt om jag laddar filen igen?
<maxjezy> jottar fan inte osb-minnet
<realubot> kes0: Efterlyst? :)
<kes0> realubot: Jo de ä rju bra =)
<realubot> kes0: Det finns en serie på tv3play också: http://www.tv3play.se/play/3675/ondska_sasong1_avsnitt1?autostart=true
<maxjezy> kes0, har du kikat på betners nya show?
<maxjezy> på kanal5
<maxjezy> helt ok
<maxjezy> maggan betner
<realubot> kes0: Du hittar några radiodokumentärer här också: https://sverigesradio.se/sida/gruppsida.aspx?programid=2519&grupp=8967
<realubot> kes0: Den här t.ex.: https://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=2519&artikel=933679
<kes0> realubot: Ondska har jag sett för länge sen. Inge radio ;P
<kes0> maxjezy: Nix men pallar inte kolla på han nu ;P
<maxjezy> omg, einand det kan bli en utmaning att tracka den där videon men i'll give it a go.
<maxjezy> fast fan va bra markören sitter kvar :)
<einand> maxjezy: ok?
<kes0> Den här verkar ju lovande http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjcCbSmF_OA
<einand> maxjezy: tänkte den var lite rolig att tracka, även om den är svår
<maxjezy> ja, de går ju göra en liten katt o råtta lek
<realubot> kes0: http://www.kanalnio.se/program/48-hours
<realubot> kes0: Den am. sajten har nog några avsnitt som är gratis att titta på.
<realubot> kes0: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=48%20hours%20mystery&aq=f
<maxjezy> einand, jorå den är bra filmen
<maxjezy> inget att klaga på
<kes0> realubot: Nice =) gillar sånt där
<itmannen> Jag  funderar på hur tråkigt man kan ha på en skala
<itmannen> Och mina datorer går bra så det börjar bli trist
<einand> jag hade hittat den perfekta väskan, så har den utgått ifrån sortimentet
<Ezim> :) här är det full gång
<itmannen> Den perfekta sminkväskan eller ?
<Ezim> hur gick det för philip5 och hans installation?
<einand> itmannen: kamera+laptop väska
<einand> itmannen: men visst, mitt smink får plats där med
<realubot> itmannen: Det låter som om du behöver en hobby. :)
<itmannen> einand< Jag har en hobby
<einand> itmannen: jag skiter väl i din hobby att mobba mig
<itmannen> einand<  ?
<einand> 22:10:43 < itmannen> einand< Jag har en hobby
<itmannen> einand<  Ja jag har en hobby.
<einand> ja, och vad bryr jag mig om det? var realubot som fråga
<itmannen> einand<  Vad har jag nu skrivt som skulle mobba dig
<einand> 22:09:42 < itmannen> Den perfekta sminkväskan eller ?
<itmannen> einand<  Du är överkänslig
<einand> blir nog denna http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/vaska/vaska-systemkamera/vska-lowepro/lowepro-prorunner350black/155180.5710/
<einand> om någon bryr sig
<realubot> kes0: Veckans brott har gått i flera säsonger. Du hittar säkert gamla avsnitt på TPB.
<itmannen> einand<  Hade det varit någon annan som skrivit det hade du bara skrattat. Snacka inte om att mobba
<itmannen> einand<  Vad du ska köp för kameraväska är nog föga intressant i en ubuntukanal
<realubot> Sluta bråka nu pojkar.
<itmannen> realubot<  Pojkar ? Jag ser en man och bara en pojke :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Betner? Han är ju så trååååkig.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Har klockat mina fläktar (4st) så alla går på 1000-1200RPM och har satt dom väldigt bra nu :)
<itmannen> realubot<  Och då jag är en man är det lätt att lista ut resten :D
<kes0> realubot: Aaa har sett alla =) bra grejer
<einand> itmannen: eftersom jag diskuterat kamerautrustning med flera deltagare här inne, så kan jag tänka mig att ett intresse finns
<einand> Krawlezt: måste låta hemskt
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det finns ingen mening med att köra fläktarna snabbare än vad som krävs för en behaglig systemp.
<itmannen> einand<  Ok. Ärr det ett kameraforum nu då mao
<Krawlezt> einand: Har R3 chassit, väldigt bra emot ljud faktiskt.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jo, säkra sidan. Hellre vilja att det är för kallt än för varmt.
<einand> itmannen: denna kanalen är öppen för all teknik, dock med inriktning mot ubuntu
<einand> Krawlezt: tänk på att du kan få motsats verkan, tex hårdiskar mår sämre om dom är för kalla
<coobra> jasså
<coobra> :D
<coobra> vad sker nuda
<itmannen> einand<  "Och dator i övrigt" Är en kamera en linuxdator :D
<einand> google gjorde en undersökning (minns inte exakta graderna nu) men tex en hårdisk mår bättre vid 25 grader än 23 grader
<Krawlezt> einand: Så kalla kan dom den inte bli :) Har bara en fläkt som blåser på hårddisken.
<einand> kan vart 26 respektive 29 med
<realubot> Krawlezt: På sommaren sände svt en serie som hette sommmarmord som var ungefär som Veckans brott.
<realubot> Den finns nog också som torrent.
<einand> Krawlezt: absolut värsta är om du har varierande grader, tex flexa mellan 29-36 grader på din cpu är värre än att köra den konstant på 60 grader
<maxjezy> einand, , vad gör man för att motverka såna variationer?
<kes0> realubot: Dom har jag också sett :P
<Krawlezt> einand: Min cpu ligger på 30grader, hela tiden.
<maxjezy> min kan gå från 35-85
<realubot> Krawlezt: Fördelen med att köra fläktanra på et tlägre varvtal är lägre ljudnivå och längre livslängd på fläktarna. Det räcker att du får ner temp. till en bra nivå. Som einand säger, det kanske t.o.m. är dumt att ha lägre temp. än så i chassit.
<itmannen> Jag fixade en windator igår som dom tappat i golvet. Fläkten hade pajjat så den gick varm efter några minuter och dog
<Krawlezt> realubot: förr gick dom mellan 900-1100rpm, nu går dom på 1000-1200rpm. inte så stor skillnad :)
<einand> maxjezy: tja, exakt hur man löser det vet jag faktiskt inte, brukar låta andra sköta det.
<realubot> Nja, en ökning med typ 10% men men...
<maxjezy> einand, antar jag måste skaffa en bättre flärre
<einand> maxjezy: troligtvis
<kes0> Godnatt kanalen
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, kör du originalflärre?
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Orginal fläktar + en Fractal Design fläkt som jag fick med, dock tror jag det är en orginal fläkt.
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, men det är inte cpu
<einand> fast i Krawlezt fall tror jag inte han behöver oroa sig, är en konsument dator som inte behöver 100% tillförlitlighet
<maxjezy> ok
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/150764-fractal_design_define_r3-svart_fractal_design_140mm_flakt
<maxjezy> ah, Krawlezt har du kollat temp när du spelar?
<Krawlezt> Vadå spelar?
<maxjezy> HoN
<maxjezy> eller något
<Krawlezt> Spelar inte det, jävla skit spel.
<realubot> Jag tror inte heller Krawlezt behöver oroa sig. Dock hade jag valt ett lägre varvtal för ljudnivåns skull.
<Krawlezt> Blir för arg.
<maxjezy> när du krämar på ltie
<maxjezy> ah, bra
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ja, sen har jag ett chassi som är ljuddämpande :)
<maxjezy> då är det kanske inte så konstigt att den håller jämn temp
<Krawlezt> Sant
<einand> jo men bara för att du har ett chassie som ljudämpar när du slaktar getter, betyder det inte att du måste göra det för det.
<Krawlezt> Hm, dags att skriva lite kod.
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, du, de var någon som behöver lite php
<maxjezy> du behöver ju pengar
<maxjezy> intresserad?
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Är inte så duktig på PHP.
<realubot> Det var Whiskey som frågade.
<einand> Krawlezt: vad kodar du?
<maxjezy> realubot, ja de var det ju
<Krawlezt> einand: En egen hemsidan, jmwebb.eu kommer det bli.
<einand> kommer bli?
<Krawlezt> En personlig hemsida med portfolio och php scripts.
<einand> portfolio för?
<maxjezy> säg foliehattar
<Krawlezt> foliehattar
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, säljer du?
<einand> Krawlezt: var inte lika dum som maxjezy och itmannen nu
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, målar du?
<itmannen> einand<  På vilket vis är vi dummare än andra
<Krawlezt> einand: Hehe :) Portfolio för mina hemsidor/program.
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Nej, jag målar inte.
<einand> Krawlezt: :)
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, aha
<maxjezy> har du gjort hemsidor?
<einand> Krawlezt: ser fram mot din sida, och behöver du hjälp med php knakandet är jag oftast här
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Om jag har
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, något att visa?
<Krawlezt> einand: Hehe, tackar. Funderar på om jag ska satsa på hårt eller göra en lätt hemsida.
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Inom kort ;)
<Krawlezt> En "svår" hemsida eller en "lagom" hemsida.
<Krawlezt> Det är det jag funderar på.
<einand> Krawlezt: ett tips, är att lära dig javascript/jquerry, om webuteckling är nått du vill jobba med
<amelia> Krawlezt: äsch, det är bara att göra som jag alltid gör. ta dig vatten över huvudet från början så är du beredd på det.
<Krawlezt> einand: Använder redan jQuery, dock färdiga scripts.
<einand> Krawlezt: en bra början
<itmannen> einand<  Du är svaret skyldig
<Krawlezt> amelia: Haha, har ingen press på mig så varför inte!
<amelia> Krawlezt: det känns alltid bättre att veta att man är ute på djupt vatten från början än att inse det på vägen.
<einand> itmannen: Jasså, jag trodde våran relation var tydligt definerad.
<Krawlezt> amelia: Mjo, det är sant. Ska nog gå på stort ;)
<einand> Krawlezt: :)
<itmannen> einand<  Nja jag kommer inte ihåg. Varfär är jag dummar i huvudet än andra
<einand> itmannen: jag sa inte att du var dum i huvudet. I detta fallet syftade dum på barnslig.
<maxjezy> jag är barnslig för jag är ung
<maxjezy> och delvis för att jag har ett barnasinne
<maxjezy> och sinne för barn
<itmannen> einand<  Men det skrev du inte. "du ska inta vara dum som itmannen ". Så vafrör är jag dum
<Krawlezt> Jag har bara barnsinne, varför bli vuxen?
 * Krawlezt är Peter Pan!
<amelia> Krawlezt: du är ju bara barnet
<Krawlezt> Ja, just därför :)
<einand> roligaste som finns är att bli vuxen
<itmannen> amelia<  Får man kalla en person dum i huvudet här ?
<amelia> Krawlezt: en dag står du där och inser att du håller på att bli vuxen, men för dig är det många år till dess.
<amelia> itmannen: nej.
<Krawlezt> amelia: Man får hoppas på det, dock har jag redan börjat.
<itmannen> amelia<  Då ser vi en ban nu då
<einand> jag har inte kalllat någon dum i huvudet. Om någon beter sig barnslit är det förbjudet att säga åt dom att inte dumma sig?
<itmannen> einand<  Efterhandskonstruktioner
<maxjezy> jo, jag tog inte åt mig iaf
<maxjezy> itmannen, nu är du lite väl känslig
<einand> itmannen: knappst
<amelia> itmannen: tänk på att vid ett bråk så bannas både parterna i bråket. så det kanske är bättre att ni bara släpper det.
<maxjezy> och du sa, jag springer inte till ops
<itmannen> amelia<  Ok. Så vi är inte lika inför er lag mao.
<maxjezy> amelia, kan du tänka dig att banna dig själv?
<amelia> maxjezy: nej, läs reglerna
<maxjezy> om det någon gång skulle behövas
<maxjezy> ja menar, om du varit på riktigt dåligt humör och skrivit något riktigt dumt
<maxjezy> inte för att de skulle ske men
<maxjezy> rent teoretiskt
<maxjezy> jag har varit OP på sverige radios chat
<amelia> maxjezy: ops kan inte bli bannade om de inte gör något riktigt riktigt dumt.
<maxjezy> tänkte bara skryta lite
<einand> tror inte någon blir bannad för att göra ett snesteg en gång
<maxjezy> einand, jag blev det en gång
<maxjezy> på julafton var det
<amelia> maxjezy: och då är det isåfall de andra oparna som beslutar om det.
<maxjezy> 2010
<itmannen> amelia<  Då har jag ett lysande förslag. Banna både mig och einand då. Så är allt frid och fröjd
<maxjezy> wtf
<amelia> itmannen: eller så kanske ni bara kan försöka komma överens?
<maxjezy> itmannen, varför inte bara låta det gå och allt är frid o fröjd?
<amelia> itmannen: som du kanske känner till så brukar vi försöka tillämpa medling eller varningar först.
<einand> amelia: ingen fara, satt honom på ignore nu, hoppas inte reglerna tillåter att jag blir bannad för att "han" bråkar med mig utan att jag svarar.
<maxjezy> !ops
<itmannen> maxjesy<  Jag gillar inte att bli kallad dum i huvudet
<ubot2> Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan, Barre, bamsefar!
<maxjezy> var inte arand op förut?
<arand> Nae, har aldrig oppat här.
<maxjezy> andol då?
<itmannen> amelia<  Nu stämmer det inte ritigt det du skriver. Ni bannar rakt av
<maxjezy> fan, någon på a bannade mig
<arand> Kan så vara
<amelia> andol var op förrut ja.
<maxjezy> arand, varför har jag hyst sån respekt för dig i onödan
<maxjezy> nu känner jag mig dum
<maxjezy> näe ja skämta bara :)
<einand> maxjezy: lol
<amelia> itmannen: nej, det gör vi inte. dock är vi hårdare mot upprepat dåligt beteende än en engångsföretelse.
<itmannen> amelia<  Jo hej du :)
<Krawlezt> einand: Vad använder du för editor?
<einand> Krawlezt: för php?
<Krawlezt> einand: Ja, CSS/HTML också.
<itmannen> Nu fortsätter snart filmen. Men inte seciellt bra
<einand> Krawlezt: beror på mitt humör, vim är väl vanligast, men vill jag göra nått snabbt så dänger jag itll med Adobe Dremweaver eller microsoft expression web
<Krawlezt> Aha, okej :)
<itmannen> Hm. Finns Adobe Dream fritt för linux ?
<maxjezy> LOLS
<Krawlezt> einand: Kan tipsa om KDEvelop annars.
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Genom Wine
<einand> Krawlezt: använder eclipse ibland med
<itmannen> Krawlezt<  Jag skrev "fritt"
<einand> Krawlezt: fast det är nog mest för jag lämnat php för gwt
<Krawlezt> Aha, okej.
<einand> Krawlezt: fast kodad php i.. 14år nu, så inte helt glömt bort det, om man säger så
<Krawlezt> Hehe, php är roligt.
<einand> absolut
<Krawlezt> Jag gillar Webbutveckling mer än programmering, kommer satsa på det nu.
<einand> attraherar dock på tok för många nötter, så det får dåligt rykte
<itmannen> Dom absulot flesta winanvndare måste ladda hem piratkopior för adobe är vansinnigt dyra
<maxjezy> tjena johanbr
<itmannen> Och det har nog även einand gjort skulle jag tro
<johanbr> maxjezy, tjena
<Krawlezt> einand: Min dröm är att jobba med Linux/Programmering/Webbutveckling sen när jag blir tillräckligt gammal, försöker fullfölja den :)
<einand> Krawlezt: bra
<einand> urk, ignoren åker bort och första man ser är att X fortfarande snackar om mig
<bamsefar> Krawlezt: Netbeans är bra för att utveckla större projekt.
<Krawlezt> bamsefar: Mjo jag vet dock har jag väl inga större projekt och gillar inte Netbeans :)
<Krawlezt> KDevelop: http://yeyfiles.net/670895478/screenshoot4.png
<bamsefar> Krawlezt: Ok, det är vad mina kollegor använder.
<bamsefar> Jag kodar helst inte.
<Krawlezt> bamsefar: Sist jag kollade så är du duktig på det?
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) gillar din kubuntu skrivbord.
<maxjezy> längesen man såg ett så fyrkantigt
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Hehe, ska ändra tema nu :)
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: 1280x1024
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, tjockis-skärm?
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Nej, den står på golvet. TFT 19".
<einand> fyrkantig skärm tycker jag är bättre för att läsa text
<itmannen> Nu måste en ärovördig ålderman göra kväll. Ska upp klockan 5 nämligen
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Såja, grönt och svart tema :)
<Krawlezt> http://yeyfiles.net/1174557304/screenshoot5.png
<Ezim> Krawlezt, snyggt faktiskt.
<Krawlezt> Tackar :)
<Krawlezt> Riktigt nöjd själv
<Ezim> jag gillar oxygen old föredrar jag.
<Krawlezt> Jag blandar lite faktiskt :)
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) du kör alltså betan?
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Ja :)
<Ezim> Krawlezt, coolt. nördigt :).
<Krawlezt> Hostname: Sunshine - OS: Linux 3.2.0-23-generic/x86_64 - Distro: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS - CPU: 4 x Intel Core i5-2500K (3301.000 MHz) - Processes: 181 - Uptime: 1h 19m - Users: 5 - Load Average: 1.34 - Memory Usage: 890.91MB/3840.76MB (23.20%) - Disk Usage: 29.96GB/928.56GB (3.23%)
<Krawlezt> Dock är det Kubuntu 12.04
<Ezim> Krawlezt, väldigt fin typsnitt. verkar som fixen kommit till 12.04.
<Krawlezt> Ezim: 12.04 är helt underbart, gillade inte 11.10 men älskar 12.04! :)
<Ezim> Krawlezt, kubuntu 12.04 är också ännu :P på beta. även om det är väldigt stabilt.
<Krawlezt> Jag har inte hittat något dåligt med 12.04 ännu, haft det 2veckor snart tror jag.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, du kommer ej ångra ditt kubuntu val.
<Krawlezt> Hehe, tror inte jag heller.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, kde 4.8.2 kör du nu?
<Krawlezt> Hm, tror så.
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Nu fick jag till det: http://yeyfiles.net/1211793489/screenshoot6.png
<Ezim> Krawlezt, kolla informationcentralen
<Ezim> http://i.imgur.com/Bf5ji.png så ser dolphin ut hos mig :)
<Krawlezt> Fint :)
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Vart hittar man den? Har nyaste Kubuntu 12.04 så troligen 4.8.2
<Ezim> Krawlezt, alt+f2
<Ezim> kommer bli din bästa vän
<Ezim> sök sedan information
<Ezim> sedan enter
<Ezim> :)
<Krawlezt> Oherregud det där var smart!
<Ezim> alt+f1 om du vill söka i menyn direkt
<Ezim> jag kör mest krunner (alt+f2)
<Ezim> blivit :) beroende. så simpelt och elegant.
<maxjesy> Ezim, du ska se metro i windows 8
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Det står inte KDE verison :O
<maxjesy> det är skitnice
<Krawlezt> Ska hitta ett terminal kommando
<maxjesy> wintangenten sen bara skriva
<Ezim> maxjesy, det ser ut som tio årings verk.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, informationcentralen står det
<maxjesy> Ezim, dissar du tioåringar?
<Ezim> Krawlezt, kolla på översikt.
<maxjesy> när jag var runt tio år så programmerade jag spel i basic
<Ezim> maxjesy, :)
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Helt ärligt, det gör det inte.
<Krawlezt> Information sources
<Ezim> Krawlezt, http://imgur.com/SmkTT
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Har inte den, finns bara Information sources.
<Krawlezt> Där fanns inte KDE med
<Ezim> Krawlezt, annars är det bara trycka på något kde specifik.
<Ezim> exempelvis dolphin
<Ezim> hjälp -> om kde
<Ezim> Krawlezt, hmm har du inte informationcentralen alls?
<maxjesy> heter det inte Kinfo?
<Krawlezt> Nope
<maxjesy> :(
<Krawlezt> Jo
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: du hade rätt
<Krawlezt> 4.8.2 har jag
<maxjesy> Ezim. HAHA!
<Ezim> maxjesy, yes. den heter så.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, nice nice :).
<maxjesy> :)
<maxjesy> en windowsuser som kan lite KDE
<maxjesy> se på fan :)
<Krawlezt> ;)
<Ezim> maxjesy, :) tur att du inte är inom rakhåll.
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Jag har fått för mig att dualboot till Windows, dock vet jag inte om jag ska ha Home Premium eller Ultimate.
<maxjesy> ja, då hade du rakat mig?
<maxjesy> Krawlezt, ge 8:an en chans
<Ezim> maxjesy, :P du kommer byta OS innan itmannen gjort en ny installation.
<maxjesy> i'm lovin it
<maxjesy> Ezim, inte innan ubuntu kommer med en garanti för att hårdvarustödet förblir
<Ezim> maxjesy, :) du verkar vara den enda som gillar metro och windows 8
<Krawlezt> maxjesy: VEt inte, orkar inte ha flera betor på datorn.
<Krawlezt> Har redan Kubuntu :D
<Ezim> maxjesy, inte ens windows folket hos alltomwindows är förtjusta i win 8
<maxjesy> jag låter mig inte påverkas
<Ezim> om man gillar "nya" smartphone tekniken tycker jag gnome 3 och unity är mer logisk.
<maxjesy> unity är inte alls lika bra tycker jag
<maxjesy> metro var faktiskt ett bra upphopp för windows
<maxjesy> unity blev en downfall för ubuntu
<Ezim> maxjesy, :) bra att du står på dig.
<maxjesy> Ezim, bill gates betalar mig vettu :)
<Ezim> maxjesy, nja, inte ens de inbitna unity hatarna hatar unity på det sättet windows folket hatar metro
<maxjesy> delvis gillar jag windows för att bill är en sån härlig typ
<Ezim> maxjesy, haha din skojare.
<maxjesy> Ezim, man kan ju inte ogilla bill
<maxjesy> han är så karismatisk och omtänksam
<Ezim> maxjesy, sant. han är söt nörd.
<maxjesy> dessutom är hans fru och bill så söta ihop
<Ezim> maxjesy, haha.
<realubot> Sluta snacka offtopic.
<maxjesy> realubot, metro vs unity snack är väl inte off?
<maxjesy> :)
<Krawlezt> Jag gillar bullar, det är offtopic.
<maxjesy> Krawlezt, sätt ett par saftiga kanelbullar som wallpaper
<maxjesy> nygräddade rökiga bullar
<maxjesy> nom nom
<Krawlezt> :o
<Ezim> http://www.businesspundit.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/billgates.png hur ful kan karl vara? :)
<Krawlezt> Blir nog lägga sig och kollar på Big Brother.
<Ezim> skala 1-10? :)
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Krawlezt> !kaka | x_link
<ubot2> x_link: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Krawlezt> x_link påminner mig om att jag måste sova, därför får han en kaka.
<x_link> =)
<Ezim> !kaka  | Ezim
<ubot2> Ezim, please see my private message
<Ezim> haha :).
<Ezim> ne nu ska man räkna får.
<Ezim> ha det bra gott folk. maxjesy och realubot. kanalens nattugglor. var snäll mot Krawlezt.
<Krawlezt> Ska se på en bra film ko mjag på.
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Det är jag som brukar vara elaka mot dom, hehehe!
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) bra. ibland förtjänar dom.
<Krawlezt> Speciellt maxjesy, Windows älskare!
<Ezim> Krawlezt, maxjesy är ingen windows älskare. han älskar jävlas med folk.
<Ezim> det är hans :) kick
<maxjesy> Ezim sov godt min kolgrillande kamrat
<realubot> !topic
<ubot2> Factoid 'topic' not found
<Ezim> maxjesy, :) må väl kaksi kolme.
<realubot> einand: itmannen "Vid bråk mellan två eller fler personer bestraffas samtliga parter som är inblandade i bråket enligt ovanstående. Det finns alltid minst två sidor av ett bråk och alla parter är lika inblandade oavsett vem som började."
<realubot> Jag bara säger det nu så att det inte uppstår några missförstånd.
<Krawlezt> Låt mig bli admin så åker alla ut förutom jag och realubot
<realubot> maxjesy: Skojar bara med er. Jag bryr mig inte om ni snackar offtopic.
<einand> realubot: jag ignoerar honom, och jag känner att den regelen är extremt orättvist. Då jag inte gör något som helst för att trigga hans bråk
<Krawlezt> !kaka | einand
<ubot2> einand: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<realubot> einand: Nu nej, men du började genom att kalla honom *censur*.
<Krawlezt> Ni bråkar om små saker, var snäll och sitt och var tyst.
<Krawlezt> ./ignore <person>
<Krawlezt> Krawlezt har talat.
<einand> realubot: jag kallade honom dum ja. Precis som jag kallar de flesta som stojar och bråkar för dumma
<einand> Krawlezt: gjort
<Krawlezt> Jag säger dagligen att ni är dumma i huvudet som bråkar hela tiden, vart är min ban..
<realubot> einand: Jag säger bara att ni nog åker på en ban om ni inte slutar tjafsa.
<realubot> Jag är synd om ni blir bannade för massa tjafs.
<Krawlezt> Klockan mycket, snart börjar sömntabletten verka.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det låter inte bra att börja med sömntabletter så tidigt i livet.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Är det väl? Slipper jag gå runt med sömnproblem.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Godnatt på dig :) Tack ännu en gång för all hjälp. Ska lägga mig och kolla på film!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Natti natti!
<einand> Krawlezt: varför har du sömn problem?
<maxjesy> beror ofta på oro och ångest
<maxjesy> oro och ångest kan bero på traumatiska händelser
<realubot> eller AIDS.
<realubot> Säkert också en källa till ångest och oro.
<maxjesy> jo, är nog inte helt ovanligt
<maxjesy> http://svt.se/2.22584/1.2780661/sa_forandrar_internet_hjarnan
<maxjesy> skrattretande
<maxjesy> internet är inkörsporten till tyngre saker som world wide web
<maxjesy> väl där finns ingen återvändo
<realubot> maxjesy: Skulle du klara av att sluta använda Internet?
<maxjesy> delar av det möjligtvis
<maxjesy> realubot, du då?
<maxjesy> jag tror artikeln är helt påhittad
<maxjesy> forskningen bakom, och artikeln är efterbliven i sig
<realubot> Mjo, tror det. Jag hade nog kunnat ersätta Internet med något annat. I början hade jag säkert saknat Internet men med tiden tror jag att fokus hade lagts på andra saker.
<maxjesy> jag skulle nog börja med droger först
<realubot> Jag tror Internet är ett substitut för mig. Ett alt. i brist på mer intressanta saker att engagera sig i.
<realubot> Dock så går det knappt avv undvika Internet nu. Och ännu svårare kommer det att bli i framtiden så lika bra att internetta ordentligt när alla ändå gör det.
<maxjesy> jag har varit fast i internetbruk sedan sent nittiotal
<realubot> Jag skaffade min första fasta lina någon gång 2000-2001.
<maxjesy> vad gjorde du mest på den tiden?
<maxjesy> irc:a något?
<realubot> Innan Internet?
<maxjesy> när du tog din första lina
<realubot> Nej, jag har helt missat IRC-hypen på 90-talet.
<realubot> maxjesy: Haha, tog min första lina.
<maxjesy> realubot, jag var op på sveriges radio en gång
<realubot> IRC?
<maxjesy> japp
<maxjesy> som vikarie
<maxjesy> det var ju java på hemsidan
<realubot> Jaha, visste inte ens att dom hade IRC-kanal.
<realubot> Ok, ok.
<maxjesy> fanns, #rally, #ketchup och lite fler kanaler
<maxjesy> chat.sr.se
<maxjesy> de hade egen server :)
<maxjesy> på den tiden fanns det även tjejor på irken med
<realubot> Jag läste matematik, tränade på gym, festade och så innan jag drog min första bredbandslina.
<maxjesy> ganska många
<realubot> Kollade på TV, typ. :)
<maxjesy> jag lirade mycket spel och tv
<maxjesy> jäste min egen mäsk
<realubot> Jag lirade datorspel på C64 och senare på PC åren 86-95, typ.
<realubot> Sedan dissade jag datorer i 5 år för att börja igen på 2000-talet.
<realubot> Men under 80 och 90-talet använde jag enbart datorn som spelapparat.
<maxjesy> i början rita jag mycket i paint
<realubot> Det var första 2000-2002 som jag började intressera mig för att bygga hemsidor i HTML. Fildelning m.m.
<maxjesy> och lira lite stunt osv
<maxjesy> jo, html va skoj
<realubot> Ritade du med musen i paint då eller?
<maxjesy> jo
<maxjesy> när jag fick min första windows dator
<maxjesy> och hos kompisar
<maxjesy> innan dess hade jag c64 och Sinclair QL
<realubot> Det var nog fildelningen och HTML-knackandet som gjorde mig mer intresserad av datorer än vanligt folk, typ.
<realubot> Sinclair QL känner jag inte till ö.h.t.
<realubot> Linux började jag med 2008.
<realubot> Eller om det var 2007.
<realubot> Jag måste helt klart försöka höja ribban när det kommer till att lära mig mer om programmering, systemadmin och datorkommunikation.
<realubot> Jag inser hur mycket tid jag har slösat bort på skit när jag tänker på att jag faktiskt började med Linux 2007/2008.
<realubot> Varför har ni inte sagt till mig att sluta snacka skit och börja läsa om Linux/programmering/datorkommunikation istället?
<realubot> einand: Va? Va? Va?!?
<maxjesy> realubot, du borde ta och läsa lite datorkurser
<maxjesy> finns ju bra där på chalmers
<realubot> maxjesy: Jag har varit inskriven på datavetenskaplig tprogram på GU.
<realubot> Jag hoppade av.
<realubot> Jag läser hellre lite då och då på egen hand i lugn och ro.
<maxjesy> om du verkligen brinner för det så tror jag du pallar skola
<maxjesy> annars tror jag det är bättre att ha det som hobby
<realubot> maxjesy: Jag brinner inte för universitetsstudier. Det är så teoretiskt. Tråkigt.
<maxjesy> är nog samma här
<realubot> Jag hade kunnat tänka mig att läsa några IT-kurser på distans men det sätter soc. P för.
<maxjesy> har nog lärt mig mer på hemmaplan än om jag skulle pluggat någon 3D kurs
<maxjesy> realubot, de är bra att internet finns, kan man smygplugga
<realubot> maxjesy: Det går att lära sig minst lika mycket hemma men det kräver disciplin.
<maxjesy> jag har ganska bra sådan
<realubot> Det är ingen som kräver något av dig, inga tentor, inget CSN som kräver studieresultat m.m.
<maxjesy> ams ville skicka min dam till folkhögskolan imorrn
<realubot> Ok, fr gymnasiekompetens?
<realubot> *för
<realubot> Eller vad ska hon plugga där?
<maxjesy> hon ska ha med sig vattenflaska, badkläder, träningskläder osv.
<realubot> Öh?
<maxjesy> det är någon kurs i förberedande skolgång
<maxjesy> helt sjukt
<realubot> Är det kick off eller varför ska hon ha med sig gympapåse?
<maxjesy> teambuilding, lära känna sig själv osv
<maxjesy> står det på lappen
<maxjesy> dvs, särskolan.
<realubot> Flum, säger jag.
<realubot> Särskolan? Är hion funktionshindrad på riktigt?
<maxjesy> nej
<maxjesy> men det påminner om en särskola
<realubot> Ja.
<maxjesy> iaf det som står på lappen
<realubot> Vad ska hon läsa när hon har lekt klart på vuxendagiset då?
<maxjesy> hon vill inte ens plugga
<realubot> Haha
<maxjesy> hon har absolut inte tålamodet
<realubot> Vad gör hon där då?
<maxjesy> och de sa hon
<realubot> Jösses.
<maxjesy> dom ville att hon skulle dit och lyssna
<maxjesy> men det står ju förfan, ta med vattenflarra, badkläder osv
<realubot> Ok, det skadar kanske inte i.o.f.s.
<maxjesy> sjukt
<maxjesy> skadar mig
<realubot> Varför?
<maxjesy> för jag får ta hand om barn själv
<maxjesy> så blir jag illamående
<maxjesy> så får jag kräkas på toa
<realubot> Ah, just det.
<maxjesy> så börjar min dotter skrika
<maxjesy>  för hon blir rädd av det
<realubot> Usch då.
<maxjesy> näe ja sa, skit i det där.
<maxjesy> inget man förlorar på att inte gå på
<maxjesy> de drar inte in pengar för det iaf
<maxjesy> och det är bara krångligare att få pengar när man går såna kurser osv
<realubot> Då så.
<maxjesy> blanda in försäkringskossan
<maxjesy> jobbigt
<realubot> Mjo.
<realubot> Hur länge har hon gått hemma då?
<maxjesy> 3 år
<maxjesy> hon testa ett säljarjobb
<maxjesy> men de passa inte henne
<realubot> Säljjobb på procvision?
<maxjesy> typ
<maxjesy> GOD EL
<maxjesy> sälja el på ikea
<realubot> Ah.
<realubot> Det är det Lasse Åberg gör reklam för.
<maxjesy> ofta någon som handlat på ikea vill stanna upp och lyssna på El-skit-snack
<maxjesy> japp
<einand> realubot: vad?
<realubot> Hon får söka sig till äldrevården. Där brukar det finnas jobb.
<realubot> Eller plugga till något som verkligen ger jobb, typ lärare.
<realubot> einand: Varför har ni inte sagt till mig att lära mig mer om sysadmin/programmering/datorkommunikation istället för att snacka så mycket skit?
<realubot> einand: Det är ert fel att jag int ehar bättre koll på IT.
<einand> mitt fel?
<einand> realubot: det har jag sagt till dig flera gånger, om jag inte missminner mig så har amelia gjort det också
<realubot> einand: Ok, då så.
<realubot> einand: Det är bra. Fortsätt så.
 * realubot gör mun-mot-mun-metoden på kanalen.
<maxjesy> bra det!
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-15
<larsemil> god morgon! äntligen måndag!
<Barre> Coffe: nope, solly.... har haft mycket att göra...
<Barre> larsemil: mörrn
<Coffe> Barre:  lungt :)
<larsemil> Barre: whaddup?
<larsemil> i lördags sponsrade jag headweb med en peng. skulle göra det igen dagen efter. silverlight. :(
<larsemil> bamsefar: hur länge ska vi behöva slåss mot silverlight?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Det jobbas på!
<larsemil> bra. i helgen ska jag hyra igen. :)
<bamsefar> Gött! :)
<bamsefar> Funkar det bra annars? :)
<larsemil> ja det gjorde det. blev imponerad
<Coffe> vad hyrde du ?
<larsemil> en romantisk komedi. alltid det vi ser här hemma. :D
<Coffe> larsemil: awwwh  men de anv inte silverlight ?
<larsemil> nej verkar vara lite olika på olika filmer
<larsemil> antar att bolagen har olika krav.
<Coffe> Ok
<andol> morgens
<Coffe> andol: såg på g+ igår du tipsade om en reverse för ipv6 ..  anv du den ?
<larsemil> andol: morrn!
<andol> Coffe: Denna http://all-knowing-dns.zekjur.net/? Jo, kör den hemma, och funkar fint där i alla fall.
<andol> Coffe: Använder även dess "upstream" magi, och kan på så vis blanda genererade och statiskt definerade entries.
<Coffe> andol:  började inte titta på det. men jag kör ju managemode så jag har ju mina namn å så , men kanske kunde vara ett bra kompliment
<Coffe> andol: det låter spännande. skulle vilja ha både slaacc och managed mode.. då tex min telefon inte stödjer dhcp
<andol> Coffe: Vet inte om det finns beskrivet någonannanstans än i man-sidan. Hursom så pekar man all-knowing-dns på en zon.upstream, och för varje förfrågan all-knowing får testar den först där ifall det finns ett matchade explicit entry upstream, innan den istället svarar med ett generererat svar. Kostar väl därefter i prestanda och robusthet, men för hemmanätet är det inget problem.
<andol> Coffe: Annars är väl Rätt lösning kanske att ha separerade /64:or (såväl som vlan, etc) för maskiner med explicita adresser vs. maskiner som tar sina adresser via slaac.
<bamsefar> larsemil: GÖtt :)
<Coffe> andol: då jag bara har 1 nät hemma så kommer det nog inte att fungera . men en liknande lösning skulle ju fungera..
<andol> Coffe: Går ju även halvdant att köra flera /64:or (och sålunda separata ptr:er) på samma nät. Fast är det bara hemma så kan du nog ändå nöja dig med en /64, och sen låta all-knowing från en bind eller något för de explicita adressena.
<andol> Vetisjuton varför jag slängde in halvdant där.
<Coffe> andol:  ja. men menade problemet med att telefonerna bara stödjer slaac
<andol> Coffe: På vilket sett är det ett problem? Hela den här diskussionen handlar ju om att just få ptr:en att funka fint med slaac.
<larsemil> såg ni det här: https://fsdata.se/blogg/gratis-colocation-med-raspberry-pi/
<andol> larsemil: Japp, klart charmigt. Inget ni ska erbjuda också? :)
<Coffe> andol:  ahh jag drog in ett ämne till i det.. :)
<Coffe> DNS sidan är ju så klart inga problem alls
<Dynamit> Vilken idé jag nyss fick undrar hur mycket jobb som ligger bakom att få idén att funka
<andol> Dynamit: Ungefär lika långt som ett snöre? :)
<Dynamit> haha nu var du lustig
<Dynamit> Nä om man ska skriva lite i html och få ordning på en hemsida som man har lite ansvar för
<larsemil> andol: din mamma kör ftp.
<andol> larsemil: Det där kräver nästan någon form utav vedergällning :P
<larsemil> andol: din mamma skriver inline css
<andol> larsemil: Kommentaren om ftp tog hårdare.
<Coffe> haha  nu är för sköna :)
<larsemil> andol: din mamma kör eval på strängar hon inte vet vart de kommer från
<cHarNe2> Coffe: fixade till appen så den funkar bättre nu :)
<Dynamit> hm undrar om jag kan göra en ssh pipe för informationen ifrån min AP till min router och se informationen i min routers WebIF har försökt med ssh -f root@* "./tmp/state/wireless">/tmp/state/wireless men den står ju bara och väntar på att den ska användas innan den skapar anslutningen
<Coffe> cHarNe2:  perfekt..
<Coffe> cHarNe2:  när får jag en version då ?
<Coffe> cHarNe2:  började lite titta på att skriva om det i python i stället för ruby
<Dynamit> vore trevligt att styr allting ifrån 1 WebIF istället för att behöva vara omständig och logga in på flera
<cHarNe2> Coffe: http://goo.gl/Z71lp
<Barre> larsemil: din mamma kör windows
<larsemil> Barre: din mamma kör windows. NT.
<Coffe> 3.5
 * Barre är MCP på NT 3.5/3.51  :S
<cHarNe2> 3.1, nätvärk is the shit
<Coffe> är det på 4.0 å win 3.11
<Dynamit> baa undrar hur jag ska lyckas tvinga html5 på youtube skulle gärna manipulera cookies filen när det går igenom proxyn men har inte lyckas konstatera vad som säger att den ska använda html5
<larsemil> ta bort flash. / flashblock på youtube
<Dynamit> http://www.codemadness.nl/blog/using-the-flashblock-plugin-with-privoxy.html verkar jäklit omständigt bara för att blokera flash men kanske inte finns annat enkelt sätt
<cHarNe2> tving? har dom inte en inställning på yt.com/html5 ?
<Dynamit> det är beroende utav kakan
<cHarNe2> ok
<Dynamit> +filter{shockwave-flash} borde ju räcka
<Dynamit> verkar bara funka på shockwave-flash
<Dynamit> men men värt försöket
<Nafallo> meep
<Nafallo> vad ska man köra för mobilnät/kontantkort i det här landet?
<Nafallo> telenor är svartlistad pga övriga skäl... ;-)
<Nafallo> Coffe, Barre, andol: ^--
<Coffe> tre skulle jag säga om man rör sig runt de stora städerna .
<Nafallo> det gör jag inte :-)
<Coffe> kan ej rekommendera felia på grund av övriga skäl :)
<Nafallo> just nu är jag i en av de minsta byarna, och inte ens det... uppe i skogen ;-)
<Coffe> halebop ? telias ungdomsabb ?
<Nafallo> felia gav >1Mbps data :-P
<Coffe> hade testat med 3 eller comviq
<Barre> Nafallo: har ingen erfarenhet av kontantkort, men jag har haft minst problem med telia...
<Nafallo> tittade på det, men det ser dyrt ut... köpte till och med startpaket, men de vill ha pengar för att tanka på... och elgiganten gav oss fel datamängd på surfkorten :-(
<Nafallo> halebop, that is.
<Nafallo> halebop hade inte mycket alternativ när det gällde prisplaner heller... och det kostar pengar att byta efter 3 gånger...
<Nafallo> lutar mot comviq :-P
<Nafallo> sen när jag bott i det här landet ett tag kan jag byta till tele2 abbonemang ;-)
<Nafallo> så det verkar vettigt att testa hur nätet fungerar innan ;-)
<Nafallo> så länge det inte kommer fram några åsikter att det är pest och pina, förstås ;-)
<Barre> allt är skit, nån borde avgå!
<Nafallo> lol
<Nafallo> det enda vettiga med halebop verkar vara deras "rubbet" sak, som ger bästa möjliga hastighet ;-)
<Nafallo> comviq har en 6Mbps begränsning.
<Coffe> Nafallo:  ända jag vet är vädligt friga med trafik är tre och telenor
<Nafallo> Coffe: fast comviq ser ut att ha en del vettiga prisplaner när man kan lägga till mer data osv...
<Coffe> har personligen telia .. men gillar dom inte alls
<Nafallo> ;-)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> Barre: http://www.aaeonusa.com/products/details/?item_id=1748
<Coffe> HeMan:  ffs..
<Coffe> Heman    ‏@                    20heman                          My Top 3 #lastfm Artists: YOHIO (3), Sean Banan (2) & Ralf Gyllenhammar (2)  <------- FTW *2
<Coffe> såg det igår .. störde hela min nattsömn
<HeMan> Coffe: mmm, måste stänga av scrobblingen från
<HeMan> Coffe: ungarnas spelare
<Coffe> SEAN BANAN ?
<Coffe> HeMan: tsss
<HeMan> Coffe: han må ha menlös musik men hans texter är som små under av intellektuell stimulans
<HeMan> Coffe: eller vänta nu, jag blandar i hop honom med någon va?
<Coffe> HeMan:  måste du göra .
<HeMan> Coffe: :)
<Coffe> han var med på så ska de låta ?
<HeMan> Coffe: kom dom fram till hur det skulle låta då?
<Coffe> tror de försökte test driven utveckling ..
<HeMan> genetiska algoritmer och många permutationer kanske?
<Coffe> mer i att inse att tittarantalet sjönk massor
<jolaren> Någon databas nisse här? Som kan berätta hur jag lägger in http://pastebin.ca/2359796
<Coffe> skriv in det i en fil .  sedan mysql -u_*anv -p *tabell* < *fil*
<Coffe> eller
<Coffe> mysql -u -p
<Coffe> sedan i mysql console skriv use *db*;
<Coffe> klistra sedan in alla raderna å *enter*
<Peyam> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej
<Peyam> Photoshp eller Gimp?
<Peyam> alla e döda igen
<cHarNe2> yeee
<Peyam> vf
<Peyam> cHarNe2: mina högtalare har inte kommit
<Peyam> jävla inet
<cHarNe2> dom brukar vara snabba
<Peyam> om man bor i gbg ja
<Peyam> eller nära lager
<Peyam> deras*
<Peyam> annars e de kukiga
<Peyam> salam
<realubot> Hallå tjetjener!
<Barre> HeMan: intressant =) kostar?  (sen undrar jag givetvis hur varma diskarna i den bakersta raden blir)
 * realubot är förvånad att vi inte har några personer från Tjetjenien här.
<rabiescat99> Finns det någon speciell anledning till varför en kassörska i en matbutik inte skulle vilja låta en kund använda köpet som en bankomat? Alltså, jag köper något med kort, men ber henne att lägga på en tusing eller något och få den som en sedel?
<Peyam> realubot: hej
<rabiescat99> För om detta är möjligt, varför stå och köa vid en bankomat?
<Peyam> rabiescat99: bara vissa butiker sånt. teoretiskt så borde alla kunna göra det men vissa vill ha cash i skåpet. Coop tex ger bara upp till 500
<rabiescat99> Hmm...
<Peyam> gör*
<Coffe> många faffärer föredrar om man tar ut pengar eller har en automat inne i butiken så de slipper hanteringen av sedlar
<rabiescat99> 500 per gång... då slipper man använda övervakningskortet så mycket.
<Peyam> rabiescat99: vägrar de ge dej pengar?
<rabiescat99> Nej... har bara bett om det någon gång.
<rabiescat99> Men undrar varför det är en jävla kö till bankomaten.
<rabiescat99> Utanför.
<Peyam> du behöver inte handla ngt vid bankomaten och sen vet många inte att man kan ta ut pengar från butiker
<rabiescat99> Hela poängen är dock att jag ändå handlar.
<Peyam> hmm
<rabiescat99> I.o.f.s. betyder det att man då och då måste dra kortet i butiken och de reggar varorna.
<Peyam> ja men nu e nog med offtopic!
<rabiescat99> Men å andra sidan tar inte butiken fotografier på ansiktet och sådant som bankomaterna gör.
<Peyam> du kan ta ditt snack i offtopic kanalen!
<rabiescat99> De kanalerna är alltid värdelösa och döda.
<Peyam> :d
<Peyam> jag vet
<Peyam> jag går aldrig på dem heller
<Peyam> ska plugga nu
<Peyam> ha d bra folk
<yarre> Fungerar Unity bättre med spel i 13.04 ?
<einand> Det är tillåtet med offtopic i denna kanalen Peyam
<Screedo> godkväll
<nidelius> Någon som har tips på bra system för IT/Server/Nätverks dokumentation
<niklaswe> nidelius: kollat på racktables?
<Kurdistan> swecarp, kena mittbena
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  haloj
<nidelius> niklaswe: verkar ju trevligt, skall titta lite närmare på det. Går det även att länka konton till enheter?
<Kurdistan> swecarp, allt väl?
<swecarp> japp det är lugnt här ska fika snart
<Kurdistan> swecarp, :) nice med fika. hur går det med mga?
<swecarp> mga funkar fint Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> swecarp, nice. testat betan?
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  live session på beta4 har jag testat
<Kurdistan> swecarp, funkar bra i live-session?
<swecarp> jajemensan Kurdistan  allt funkade fick se att min bild är med som skärmsläckare
<nidelius> niklaswe: saknar bara integrerad keepass funktion eller liknande så att man kan länka lösenord och användare till olika servrar
<Kurdistan> swecarp, :) nice.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, :) hade jag inte allergi för dual-boot hade jag dual-bootad med min favorit kde distr.
<swecarp> nu kallar kaffet
<swecarp> tillbaka från fika pausen
<niklaswe> nidelius: det tror jag inte..
<Kurdistan> Philip5, kena
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) du är nog glad att mellanversioner åtminstone 9 månaders supportperiod
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  Philip5  surar för att han känner sig utanför
<Kurdistan> swecarp, haha
<TraN> hmm, körde just igenom en bunt uppdateringar här efter att ha varit borta ett tag, och nu får jag två meddelanden varje gång jag startar ubuntu; Det första lyder någonting i stil med "ECC is disabled" och det andra ungefär "No MCI handler found", Dessa visas på varsin rad, under ungefär samma tidsrymd som, och istället för då ubuntu-loggan visades före uppdateringarna. Loggan visas alltså inte längre. någon som varit med om samma sak,
<TraN> eller som kan tänkas veta vad det beror på?
<TraN> ubuntu 12.04
<TraN> meddelandena försvinner efter ca 2 sek och den vanliga inloggningsskärmen visas. jag märker inte av att det skulle vara något som fungerar sämre än förut..
<Kurdistan> TraN, har du provat google?
<Kurdistan> /var/log/ <<--- där borde loggfiler som är väsentlig för dig
<Kurdistan> cat /var/log/boot.log <<-- exempelvis om jag från terminalen vill kolla igenom boot.log
<TraN> jag har provat google, men jag har inte riktigt kommit fram till vad jag ska googla på, då det finns allt mellan himmel och jord om man googlar på endera meddelandet..
<TraN> ska kika där
<Kurdistan> TraN, är du van med felsöka under ubuntu?
<TraN> i ärlighetens namn; nej. har ganska nyligen emigrerat ifrån windows-träsket
<Kurdistan> cat /var/log/dmesg
<Kurdistan> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Kurdistan> :) några av dessa 3 hade jag kollat igenom
<Kurdistan> TraN, om du ej är van med terminalen så kan du via filhanteraren klicka på Filsystem
<Kurdistan> sedan: /var/log/
<TraN> tack :)  jag hittade det i dmesg, frågan är ju vad jag gör nu?
<Kurdistan> Sedan är det kolla på boot.log, dmesg och Xorg.0.log
<Kurdistan> TraN, kan du kopiera det som står i dmesg?
<TraN> [    8.150496] EDAC sbridge: ECC is disabled. Aborting                          [    8.150535] EDAC sbridge: Couldn't find mci handler
<TraN> Kurdistan: så står det
<Kurdistan> TraN, hmm mest träffar som handlar om BIOS
<David-A> TraN: vet du om du köpte (lite dyrare) minnen med ECC? det kan vara så att du alltid haft "ECC is disabled" och att det nya är att den visar text under booten i stället för en vacker bild.
<Kurdistan> TraN, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kerneloops/+bug/525792
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 525792 in kerneloops (Ubuntu Lucid) "EDAC amd64: WARNING: ECC is disabled by BIOS. Module will NOT be loaded." [High,Fix released]
<Kurdistan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/422536
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 422536 in kerneloops (Ubuntu) "EDAC amd64: WARNING: ECC is NOT currently enabled by the BIOS. Module will NOT be loaded." [High,Fix released]
<TraN> Kurdistan: ja, det verkar ju tämligen relevant :)
<Kurdistan> TraN, :) kolla igenom det.
<Kurdistan> Kan finnas något relevant
<Kurdistan> För just nu måste jag röra på mig så jag hoppas de andra kan hjälpa dig
 * Barre avskyr iSCSI och förbannar hela iSCSI-stacken.. må den brinna i dantes samtliga helveten
<David-A> TraN: det står att de två buggarna i launchpad länkade ovan fixades 2009 o 2010. jag tror inte de är relevanta.
<David-A> TraN: min teori är att det inte är nåt speciellt med "ECC is disabled". du har alltid haft det i /var/log/dmesg men du har sluppit se det under boot för den har visat en vacker bild i stället.
<David-A> TraN: (obs, det är en teori)
<TraN> David-A: så kan det vara
<TraN> David-A: men då vill jag har tillbaka min vackra bild! =(
<TraN> nej, men... när man ser ett "felmeddelande" som man inte sett innan, då reagerar man ju..
<David-A> TraN: så det som har hänt är att den vackra bilden inte visas alls, eller inte visas lika fort.
<TraN> David-A: hmm, jag tror att den flashar förbi väldigt snabbt, precis efter att de två meddelandena försvunnit, och precis innan inloggningsskärmen visas
<David-A> TraN: först, kan du svara på frågan om du köpte (lite dyrare) minnen med ECC? om ja, så är det ju lite fel att den inte använder ECC.
<TraN> David-A: nej, jag har inte ecc-minnen :)
<David-A> TraN: bra, då har du nog alltid haft "ECC is disabled"
<TraN> David-A: ja, något sånt har jag inte ändrat, bara att meddelandet dök upp nyss, och jag började fundera på varför.. :)
<David-A> TraN: (eller bra och bra. ECC är ju bra, så det kanske inte är så bra att du inte köpte det, men det är en annan historia)
<TraN> jag kände dock inte att jag hade behov av ecc :)
<David-A> TraN: nu gäller det att komma ihåg vad paketet heter som visar en vacker bild under boot. och se om den uppdaterats just innan det blev konstigt, eller om den kan konfigureras att bli som förut igen.
<TraN> David-A: kan man se en lista på de paket som man uppdaterat senast
<TraN> ?
<David-A> TraN: ja, dels finns loggfiler i /var/log/apt/history.* , dels finns i Synaptic menyn Arkiv>Historia
<TraN> David-A: ska kika igenom listan här på de som jag uppdaterat senast, och se om jag hittar någon misstänkt kandidat
<David-A> TraN: det underlättar om vi kommer på vad *paketet* *heter* (det som visar en vacker bild under boot).
<TraN> David-A: det är sant..
<cHarNe2> en bild när man bootar? what has the world turned into..
<David-A> tell me about it
<David-A> TraN: jag har för mej att det var ett häftigt namn, men googla på "boot image ubuntu package" hjälper inte. "boot image" är också nåt annat. ska googla på "boot splash ..."
<cHarNe2> kommer ihåg för många år sedan när jag testade knoppings första (och enda?) gången. massa färgglada pingviner överallt vid boot
<TraN> nåja, jag antar väl att det inte är några problem då..
<David-A> så kan man ju inte ha det. när servicar startade brukade synas [OK] o [FAIL] på varje rad, sen kom mandrake och visade [OK] i grönt o [FAIL] i rött. hur ska det sluta
<David-A> TraN: 2010 hette paketet "plymouth" (det är väl ett ganska häftigt namn)
<David-A> TraN: och samma 2012. kolla om den uppdaterats nyligen, o kolla i askubuntu.com hur konfigurera den (om du inte hittar nån uppenbar inställning i systeminställningar)
<Peyam> farbror peyam e här
<Peyam> ni kan svara
<madmax> yo
<Peyam> yo
<madmax> va gör farbror?
<Peyam> kollar på Dag på ettan
<madmax> är det inte repris?
<Peyam> vet ej. såg inte förra gången så
<madmax> aha, tror det är gamla avsnitt de sänder nu iaf
<Peyam> a kanske
<Peyam> David-A: Tjena
<David-A> hej
<Peyam> Läget?
<David-A> Peyam: blir det en "nyss på tv" om Dag? (jag har inte sett den)
<Peyam> nej den började kvart i
<Peyam> så det borde fortsätta
<Peyam> ska titta på tv.nu
<Peyam> nej slut
<Peyam> va fan
<Peyam> var den bara en kvart?
<Peyam> 25 minuter
<Peyam> kass
<David-A> bara för dej Peyam (för att inte trötta ut de andra med mitt tjat om kunskapskanalen) så såg jag för flera timmar sedan "Medvetandets mysterium" o sedan "En bok en författare: God utbildning och dålig", de var bra.
<Peyam> nice
<Peyam> Jag gillar kunskapskanalen
<Peyam> i början tkr man det e tråkigt men efter 3 minuter fastnar man på den
<David-A> Peyam: i diskusionsprogrammet kom de in på solipsism-paradoxer, like kul
<Peyam> de e töntiga
<David-A> Peyam: töntiga skulle jag inte säga. cellbiologen hade kanske inte så mycket att komma med, men töntiga? nej
<Peyam> känner hela tiden att min arm ramlar av bordet
<Peyam> fett irriterande
<Peyam> David-A: jag fåt typ en ruta i hörnet så fort ngn loggar in i pidgin
<Peyam> hur fan blir ja av med det?
<David-A> Peyam: ingen aning, använder inte pidgin. (men kolla inställningar i pidgin eller i indikatorn i panelen)
<Peyam> vda ha rmed indikatoren o göra?
<Peyam> va använder du?
<David-A> xubuntu o xchat
<Peyam> orka
<David-A> jobbig dag? sök i google Images efter:  container ship aground new zealand
<_Trullo> http://www.svtplay.se/the-newsroom bra serie
<Peyam> ja såg den precis
<cHarNe2> _Trullo: började kolla för 2 minuter sedan
<Peyam> David-A:  jag löste problemet
<cHarNe2> svt <3
<David-A> trodde jag skulle behöva vänta till kl 01:00 för mer nyheter om boston, men just nu på svtplay: http://www.svtplay.se/video/1141566/15-4-23-10
<Peyam> de ändrat tema på facebook igen
<itmannen> Testar en för mig ny dist som heter SodyK. Lovar gott ännu så länge. Trevligt med lite nytt i tillvaron ibland. Men det behövs en hel del"handpåläggning"för att jag ska få det som jag vill ha det att funka och bete sig
<itmannen> Finns även en variant med mindre omfång som heter SodyX
<itmannen> KDE
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-16
<andol> morgens
<larsemil> morrn
<andol> larsemil: Ny laddning förolämpningar idag? :)
<larsemil> andol: hmm. nä.
<larsemil> andol: du är en fin man.
<larsemil> idag är det komplimangsdagen
<andol> +1
<larsemil> Barre: din mamma kör linux from scratch
<delhage> morrn
<Coffe> tjena delhage
 * Barre avskyr iSCSI och förbannar hela iSCSI-stacken.. må den brinna i dantes samtliga helveten
<Barre> morrn
 * Coffe ger barre en kakka å en kram
<Barre> larsemil: din mamma är OS/2
<andol> Barre: Komplimang eller förolämpning?
<larsemil> Barre: iscsi är väl bra!
<Barre> larsemil: iSCSI är så jävla dåligt. Jag hatar det så extremt mycket, det är instabilt och känsligt... jag finner inte ord i hur mycket jag avskyr det
<delhage> iscsi++
<delhage> Barre: det är bara för att du vill indoktrinera alla att köpa superdyr FC-lagring ;)
<andol> Lokal disk har sina fördelar det med...
<Barre> delhage: nejdu, det är för att ethernet inte är byggt för data-transfer. det är byggt för connectivity. ingen in-order-delivery och extremt mycket overhead. folk tror de kan köra en dragracer på en skogsväg utan att få problem...
<bamsefar> Barre: Ojdå
<bamsefar> Barre: Det där är väldigt starka ord.
<delhage> Barre: jag tycker att du låter lite irriterad... ;)
<delhage> kan rekommendera http://www.stockholmzencenter.se/
 * delhage gömmer sig
<larsemil> delhage: hemmaförlust i dalarna igår. :(
<delhage> larsemil: hemmapremiär?
<Barre> delhage: då har jag inte varit tillräckligt tydlig, jag är VÄLDIGT irriterad.. :/
<delhage> larsemil: vi förlorade med 1-1 i söndags...
<delhage> Barre: vad är det som hänt? Snålkunder som klagar?
<Barre> delhage: jag har varit involverad i två iSCSI lösningar de senaste åren. 100% av dessa har haft problem som är svåra att identifera.. intermitenta prestandaproblem.. mycket jobb och mycket problem för att minska CAPEX. idioti helt enkelt..
<andol> Barre: Utöver iSCSI så verkar det åtminstone finnas ytterliggare en gemensam nämnare :P
<Barre> andol: mmm.. så kan man ju iofs se det, men jag är inte inne i kunders miljö och uppgraderar NIC drivrutiner som automatiskt andrar NIT-teaming parametrar eller ändrar kunders jumbo-frame inställnigar i switcharna.
<Barre> s/NIT/NIC/
<Nafallo> Barre: så det är inte iSCSI, utan firmware/drivers som är problemet? ;-)
<Barre> Nafallo: iSCSI tillåter folk att köra SCSI över Ethernet, hade inte iSCSI funnits så hade ingen vettig människa kommit på tanken att köra storage över ethernet (don't get me started on ATA over Ethernet). iSCSI är problemet, hela ethernet strukturen upplever jag som ad-hoc och för mycket plug-and-pray... jag är inte imponerad..
<Nafallo> Barre: med ett ordentligt nätverk, vari ligger problemet?
<bamsefar> Nafallo: Att folk oftast inte har det.
<Nafallo> det är en sidoeffekt dock :-)
<Nafallo> har man inte grunden bör man inte bygga huset osv...
<bamsefar> :)
<bamsefar> Nafallo: Vi har båda två träffat på bönräknare.
<Nafallo> mjo, fast jag håller inte med om att det är iSCSIs fel att folk inte kan bygga ordentliga nät ;-)
<Barre> Nafallo: inge in-order-delivery. sjuk overhead, ingen "fabric".... o.s.v.... det suger
<bamsefar> Fabriken är viktig
<Nafallo> ska skaffa riktig utrustning först :-)
<bamsefar> Vi kör iscsi, men vi antar att det ska gå dåligt och har inga andra förhoppningar. :)
<Nafallo> heh
<Barre> Nafallo: att bygga ett robust nät som orkar med och klarar av tillräkligt bra data-transer med tillräcklig redundans är mycket dyrare och mer komplext än att bygga ett FC SAN
<Barre> möjligtvis att DCB är en framtid, men ser mot det med försiktg föhopning
<Barre> TRILL är ju betydligt bättre än Spanning-tree
<bamsefar> Barre: Hur funkar länk-redundans i ett FC-nät?
<Barre> bamsefar: fungerar SJUKT bra
<Barre> bamsefar: en FC sekvens är uppdelad i en eller flera frames och är in-order-delivery. Den kommer ta samma väg genom SAN:et. Skulle länken gå sönder så upptäcks detta och hela sekvensen skickas sen via en annan väg genom SAN:et.
<Barre> bamsefar: olika tillverkare har dessutom byggt upp en proparitär teknik för att lösa det på mer innovativa sätt, Brocade kör vad de kallar "trunking" och Cisco kör vad de kalla "port channel" (i cisco SAN är trunking något helt annat). Men princien är den samma, varje frame i en sekvens tar exakt samma väg genom SAN:et
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Det gör det ju generellt med IP också.
<Barre> bamsefar: nope, Ethernet kan (och gör) enligt specification bara droppa ett packet i switchen, utan att meddela vare sig sändare eller mottagare
<bamsefar> Absolut
<bamsefar> Barre: Sure, packetloss mellan din disk och dator är jävligt dåligt.
<jolaren> Har ni nå tips på Blogg-platformar utöver Wordpress? Känner att jag behärskar Wordpress men tänkte börja med en tech-blogg igen och funderar på om det verkligen är rätt verktyg för mig
<andol> jolaren: Vill du pröva något helt annat så kan du ju istället pröva en html-generator i stil med jekyll? Sen komplettera med kommentarsfunktion via disqus?
<andol> jolaren: https://github.com/mojombo/jekyll
<jolaren> det lät ju kul och straigt up my alley
<jolaren> något du själv använt och rekomenderar?
<jolaren> jag är begränsad i Ruby men det verkar ganska enkelt som språk, inte mycket ruby som behöver göras?
<andol> jolaren: Inte använt det själv, men verkar i alla fall användas av en signifant mängd folk, så helt tras lär det ju i alla fall inte vara.
<ePax> jolaren, Drupal
<andol> ePax: Du tycker inte att Drupal är onödigt komplext för en blogg?
<ePax> andol, Han kunde ju bra wordpress så han vill ha någonting med komplicerat :D
<ePax> mer*
<Barre> om det enda kriteriat är hur komplext det skulle vara så föreslår jag html/javascript-knackning med edlin ;P
<larsemil> för just blogg finns det inget som klår wordpress tycker jag.
<larsemil> om man inte vill göra det krångligare då
<Dynamit> http://areg.radioreference.com/20130415/3/201304151347-500202-6254.mp3 synd att man inte var vaken och hörde när det hände
<Dynamit> men det är jäklit tyst nu på frekvenserna som tillhör Boston Polisen. Så de återhämtade sig rätt fort dessutom så har väl NSA, FBI, CIA tagit över och deras enheter krypterar ju signalerna innan de skickar ut på frekvenserna som tillhör respektive byrå
<Dynamit> Vad tyst det var under händelsens gång, Amerikanska Polisen och Brandkåren verkar som de har radiodisciplin till skilnad ifrån Svenska Polisen och Brandkåren i Sverige är inte är så jäkla bättre men de verkar vara bättre. Kan någon här som har fått lära sig radiodisciplin för mig vad klart slut kom är? Min far är gammal yrkessoldat, har utbildning i radiodisciplin och han blir lika förbannad han när man hör polisen s
<larsemil> vad pratar du om?
<jolaren> Haha, jag tycker det verkar rätt intressant att göra en blogg i Jekyll
<jolaren> andol: ePax med Drupal kan jag likaväl använda Wordpress -same-o
<jolaren> larsemil: lär nog bli Wordpress.. ändå
<Dynamit> larsemil: I Sverige så har polisen en jäkla tedens till att säga klart slut kom. Vad fan är klart slut kom? antagligen är det klart slut eller så är det kom. Klart slut kom finns för fan inte
<Dynamit> I Boston under bomb dådet så hade de fan mer radiodisciplin än vad Svenska Polisen har.
<Dynamit> de var tyst i radion och inte mer prat än nödvändigt i Sverige så säger de fjorton onödiga saker. Svenska polisen idagens läge får fasiken inte lära sig radiodisciplin hade det varit en radioamatör som uppför sig som Svenska polisen gör så kan du räkna med att det blir frågan om att återkalla certifikatet pga. saknad av radiodisciplin.
<Dynamit> säger man klart slut då är det klart slut och då ska inte någon form utav kommunikation fortsätta.
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/L27FYFT1
<Dynamit> sedan kan vi ju vara jäkligare och övergå till militärt radiodisciplin då jäklar är det så här och så här är det klart slut. inget jäkla onödigt skit i samtalet
<Dynamit> tex. varför säger en del nötter till polis i Sverige förfrågan på fordon det heter för fan Qp
<andol> Dynamit: Du låter upprörd? :)
<Dynamit> Nja irriterad hur fasiken vissa kommer undan med saker som en "normal" människa skulle få repremand för.
<larsemil> Som att polisen får köra för fort?
<larsemil> Eller bära vapen?
<Dynamit> nej för det stör mig inte för de får man som "normal" människa också om det finns rimliga skäl etc.
<Dynamit> mer deras jäkla radiodisciplin som är typ 0%
<Dynamit> I USA har fasiken polisen radiodisciplin fast de blir attackerad av bombattentat
<Coffe> FRA morrade varje gång när mnan i lumpen av slutade med " slak kuk"
<Dynamit> då hade du fn ingen radiodisciplin coffe
<Dynamit> kort och konsist ska det vara inget onödigt dravel i konversationen
<Coffe> Dynamit: nej varför ska man ha det ?  dagens ilands problem  ?
<Dynamit> jasså så om jag tar och sänder på samma frekvenser som tv'n så tror du de som kollar på tv skulle bli glada då som blev drabbade utav att jag använde samma frekvens och störde ut tv-signalerna?
<Dynamit> för i ditt resonemang så är det ju ilands problem vad fan skit samma att tv'n inte funkar pga. att någon stör signalerna
<Coffe> är det radio disiplin ?
<Dynamit> i ditt resonemang så lär det ju vara det för du sa ju att radiodisciplinen var ilands problem.
<Coffe> Skillnad på lag och disiplin ? eller jag vet inte
<Dynamit> så du tror inte radiodisiplinen involverar lagen då?
<Dynamit> så jag får sända hur jag vill på kanal 16 på VHF-bandet? för vadå strunt samma att någon jäkel håller på att dö ute på havet.
<andol> Dynamit: Det där låter väldigt mycket som ett annat specialfall är det du började störa dig på...
<Dynamit> Det är ju ändå samma sak på sitt sätt andol.
<andol> Dynamit: På samma vis som snatteri och grov stöld är samma sak?
<Dynamit> eftersom vadå eftersom man som polis i Sverige inte behöver ha radiodisciplin så vad fasiken då måste väl inte radioamatörerna heller ha radiodisciplin.
<andol> Dynamit: Nej, poängen är hurtillvida det stör en faktisk insatts eller ej. Givet att polisens eventuellt bristande radiodiscplin inte påverkar deras förmåga till insatts så ser jag det inte som ett jätteproblem. Särskilt inte då det gissningsvis enbart är de som använder de kanalrna, och därmed även gissningsvis kan variera mängden discplin efter situation.
<andol> Dynamit: Dessutom är det himla skillnad att sända vad-fan-du-vill på en kanal 16 (antar jag) kontra att inte avsluta meddelnande lika snyggt som du verkar tycka att man borde.
<Dynamit> om du säger klart slut kom hur fan ska andra användare veta att kanalen är ledig för bruk igen?
<Dynamit> de hör en konversation och sedan säger någon klart slut kom hur fasiken ska de då veta att den är ledig?
<Barre> man skickar ett grupp sms och frågar om det är OK att använda kanalen igen... ingen konst alls..
<Dynamit> barre sms på amatörradio frekvencerna hmm telegrafera vist men sms hur ska du lyckas med det?
<larsemil> men om man råkar säga klart slut kom, och sen är tyst.. Då kan väl aldrig någon använda kanalen igen någonsin?!
<Dynamit> *frekvenserna
<larsemil> eftersom man aldrig vet om det kommer mera
<Dynamit> det var just det jag menade larsemil
<Dynamit> är det klart slut, så är det klart slut. inget mer slut på konversationen
<larsemil> alltså. och polisen gör så!?
<Dynamit> . borde varit med
<Dynamit> polisen säger flera gånger klart slut kom Ja
<Dynamit> finns filmbevis gånger x antalgånger där olika och samma poliser säger det flera gånger
<Barre> Dynamit: klicka med sändknappen i morse.. kanske sms inte är rätt format, en tweet är ju begränsad till 160 tecken, det är nog ett bättre allternativ.
<larsemil> men alltså
<larsemil> tjena
<larsemil> hej
<larsemil> barre läget?
<Dynamit> barre lilla det är inte sms då
 * Barre är inte riktigt allvarlig dock
<Dynamit> då är det morse
<larsemil> Dynamit: men orkar du reta upp dig på sånt här alltså?
<Barre> det var mitt inlägg i den extremt ointresanta och icke-givande diskussionen..
<Barre> s/diskussion/monolg/
<Dynamit> larsemil: jag kan bli irriterad på det mest sjuka sakerna utan att ens orka bry mig egentlign och tillslut så brister det
<Coffe> netflix sluta med silverligt.. mumma
<larsemil> kanske det kommer en linuxklient om inte allt för länge efter det då
<Barre> miss gissning är att de ersätter silverlight med widevine eller nått annat jälva bajs så de utesluter alla linuxanvändare ialla fall
 * Barre är inte bitter, bara skitarg
<andol> För att inte tala om att de säkert använda iSCSI baktill? :)
<larsemil> och kommunicerar med radio och säger kom efter klart slut
<Coffe> Barre:  html5 står det
<Coffe> https://fsdata.se/server/raspberry-pi-colocation/
<bamsefar> Coffe: Det betyder inte att det kommer vara utan drm.
<Coffe> bamsefar: trodde problemt med drm i silverlight var wintendows..  att med tex html5 vore de inga problem ?
<Barre> Coffe: men html5 tillåter ju i princip vilket "skräpcodec" som helst i videoströmmar
<bamsefar> Coffe: Hur menar du?
<gaisten> funderar på att skicka iväg min pi på fs-data kollo
<gaisten> ligger endå bara å skräpar just nu
<Coffe> bamsefar: ja för är själva drm ett problem  ?
<bamsefar> Coffe: Det finns inget DRM för html5.
<bamsefar> Det är problemet.
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> det e jag farbror Peyam
<Peyam> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej
<einand> Peyam: sök hjälp
<Peyam> näää
<Peyam> switch to windows
<ehlu> Peyam asså...
<realubot> Nu lugnar ni ner er.
<realubot> Bra så.
<Screedo> godkväll
<Screedo> allt väl i kanalen?
<Peyam> salaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
<ehlu> Peyam: Har du testat det här kommandot i din irc klient /part
<ehlu> :)
<ehlu> Party kommando :)
<ehlu> :)
<ehlu> Varsågoda kanalen :)
<ehlu> Haha!
<Barre> hehe
<ehlu> :)
<coffe> lite kul, men samtidigt väldigt elakt
<ehlu> Nej då :) Om vi får tåla hans snack varje kväll så får han tåla det där :)
<TraN> hah, schyssta klubben :p
<Zambezi> coffe: Är det inte skillnad på left och quit?
<morpa2> lol
<Dynamit> http://snag.gy/KUFo2.jpg undrar om det där blir nästa projekt för mig, så datorn i vardagsrummet blir tystare har varit dålig på att rengöra CPU flänsen på den det vill säga för att vara ärlig jag har inte alls gjort ren den och datorn har gått 24/7 sedan jag bygde den. Men kylningen lät rätt mycket när den var ny också men med det chassit och det CPU och det som sitter i så är det inte så konstigt. men vist TV'n öve
<Dynamit> jäklars vad lång den texten blev ursäkta.
<Peyam> aaaa
<Zambezi> Dynamit: Hallå. Det är väl inga problem? Jag är ju den som tidigare snittat flest tecken per rad och ändå låg jag högt upp i statistiken. Det känns kanske inget som man ska skryta om. :-P
<Zambezi> Fin ett fel! http://i.eurosport.se/2008/08/13/458734-11258076-640-360.jpg
<Peyam> åhhhhhhhhhhh
<ehlu> FYFAN ZAMBEZI!
<ehlu> NEJ SA JAG!
<ehlu> ÅHH SÅ FICK DU MIG ATT TRYCKA PÅ LÄNKEN!
<Dynamit> haha om (det är snarare ett när) jag skaffar det där så är alla stationära datorerna i denna lägenhet vätskekylda
<Dynamit> Det ända som i "stationärt" väg då inte är vätskekylt är tame tusan spel konsollerna.
<Peyam> ;)
<Dynamit> Peyam: ska man ha kylning på maskinerna så ska man eller hur?
<Peyam> vah?
<ehlu> Haha
<Peyam> ja
<ehlu> Peyam: XFCE eller Unity?
<Peyam> xfce
<Peyam> med greybird som tema
<ehlu> Vem fan bryr sig om tema
<Peyam> ja
<Dynamit> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyttjPCPkE0 LoL
<Peyam> ;)
<Dynamit> ni kommer garva läppen av er om ni lyssnar på låten jag lovar
<Peyam> nääää
<Peyam> http://edu.mah.se/en/Program/SASXM
<Dynamit> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRo-1VFMcbc så där kan resultatet bli om man inte ser up med OC inställningarna och drivrutinerna inte gör sitt jobb
<ehlu> Någon som kör på 13.04 än?
<Zambezi> Dynamit: Det där var ju en överdrift Jan Helin t.o.m. skrockat åt. -Inte ens vi på Aftonbladet ljuger så!
<Dynamit> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTomTaWtmn4 det där är datorkylning som jag gärna skulle vilja ha men så jäkla dyrt i drift i längden
<MarkusDBX> Jag tycker det verkar som att integer prestandan för enkeltrådade applikationer inte har förbättrats på snart 5år. Har jag fel? Är det många program som vinner på ökningarna som skett i flytttalsberäkningar?
<ehlu> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'niklas'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<ehlu> Jag kan bara logga in som root i mysql
<ehlu> Whats wrong
<MarkusDBX> logga in som root, ändra niklas lösenord?
<MarkusDBX> antagligen har bara lösenord eller permissions blivit fel
<ehlu> Jahaa.. jag bara tog för givet att niklas har samma lösenord som användaren niklas
<ehlu> i mysql alltså
<MarkusDBX> du menar linux användaren niklas?
<MarkusDBX> linuxanvändaren är inte samma som mysqlanvändaren
<ehlu> Jaha, då är jag med
<ehlu> Hur gör jag en ny användaren med rättigheter att skapa nya databaser osv. Alltså kommandot när jag är inloggad med root
<MarkusDBX> ehlu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Create_a_mysql_user
<ehlu> Danke
<MarkusDBX> sen får du komma ihåg att ge din mysqlanvändare rättigheter till den databas du önskar också.
<ehlu> MarkusDBX: med GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON databasename.* TO "wordpressusername"@"hostname"
<ehlu> ?
<MarkusDBX> exakt
<MarkusDBX> sen beror det ju på vad din databas heter osv
<ehlu> Mjo självklart
<Dynamit> Det är synd om mig, jag kan knappt inte spela innan pumpen kommer som borde ha skickat och varit hos mig typ idag/imorgon jag ringer nog till stället och frågar vart mina grejer är behöver verkligen dem
<Dynamit> Eheim 600 compact pump räcker inte till själv för min dator
<Dynamit> tryckhöjden är för liten för att det ska komma tillräcklit med kylning till CPU och GPU så det räcker när jag spelare längre tid, just nu kan jag knappt ens starta Rainbow Six Vegas 2 pga. att jag kört ~4 timmar i sträck och det flödar inte tillräcklit bra för att GPU diodern och resten ska kylas ner effektivt ändå så var det typ 5timmar sedan jag spelade sedan har datorn fått gå på "tomgång"
<Dynamit> men jäkla tryckhöjden är ju förliten när det bara är Eheim 600 compact pump som går själv men med Alphacool VP655 single edition också så vore det som tusan om inte tryckhöjden var tillräcklit
<coffe> Tydligen hanterar olika raspberrys sdkort olika
<Peyam> hejjjjjjjjjj
<Peyam> allt väl?
<Peyam> det e jag farbror peyam
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-17
<andol> morgens
<Dynamit> god det vet i tusan men morgon är det.
<Barre> mörrn
<Dynamit> morgon Barre.
<andol> Barre: Börjar nästan bli dags för dig och HeMan att ta en ny roadtrip nere till Linköping? :-) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-se/2013-April/005909.html
<Coffe> hollla Barre
<Coffe> andol: wtf får jag itne hänka ? :/
<andol> Coffe: Klart!
<Coffe> men en ny raodtripp vore kul
<andol> Barre: Lyssnar på Coffe, han förstår det här med den öppna vägens tjusning :)
<Dynamit> baa pump jäkel att inte vara här
<Barre> andol, Coffe: tror inte jag kan. Kommer hem sent på kvällen från en tjänsteresa och prioriterar nog familjen den lördagen. konstig prioritering... i know, but shit happens :)
<Barre> sent på fredagskvällen that is
 * larsemil stjäl lite tid från jobbet för att kika på opendcp. 
<Coffe> Barre:  tror det är vettigt tänkt av dig .. de tjänster du förväntar dig på en lördag är inget jag spontant känner är något som jag vill :P
<andol> Barre: Hört rykten om att en familj lätt har den inverkan på en.
<delhage> morrn
<Coffe> tjeeenare delhage
<delhage> Tjäna
<delhage> Tjääääääääna
<Coffe> hammarby ? var det rätt svar på frågan
<gaisten> haha 4 av 5 kenta
<Coffe> någon som kände igen det :)
<gaisten> grymmt nöjd när jag ringde en support och han också fattade tjäääna
<gaisten> gjorde min fredag kan jag säga
<Coffe> de förstår jag
<Dynamit> är det någon om youtube har programmerat sin html5 spelare för att använda GPU för att användas för att "decryptera" 1080P?
<delhage> :)
<delhage> jag sa till min sambo häromveckan att "Café Bärs är det bästa som finns på TV just nu", och då tittade hon på mig och sa "du förstår att dom driver med dig och dina polare va?"
 * delhage ser det mer som en hyllning
<Dynamit> för om så är fallet så får jag verkligen bekräftat att min GPU inte är någon jäkla skit sak. ska bara för att köra 2styckna 1080P samtidigt i fullskärm
<Dynamit> verkar som de har kodat spelaren att decryptera med hjälp utav GPUn/GPUerna för kör jag två 1080P så blir belastningen det dubbla emot bara en 1080P
<Dynamit> baa undrar hur man ska få youtube att fatta att den ska välja 1080P hela tiden när det finns. Jag har add-on som gör det men den funkar bara till flash playern och inte html5 spelaren
<Dynamit> det är ju inte klokt egentligen 2st 1080P gör att tempen på GPU dioden blir 69*C andå så belastas bara GPU ~6% konstant
 * Barre undrar när kanalen är fri från oss andra, Dynamit avslutar ju inte med 'klart slut, kom'   ;P
<Barre> s/från/för/
<Dynamit> haha vad rolig du var nu Barre. detta är en chat jäkla skillnad mella nchatt och amatörradio :P
<Barre> heheh... sorry Dynamit, jag kunde inte låta bli :)
<andol> Barre: Ähh, här i Sverige är vi ju ändå så dåliga på radiodiscplin, så det är fritt fram hursom :P
<Dynamit> haha låta min förstärkare pumpa ut ljudet exakt som datorn tolkar det utan att använda EQ eller frekvens filter för bas elementen
<Dynamit> nja radioamatörerna har ju något att förlora på det så de brukar sköta sig. Men polisen är urusla på att ha radiodisciplin
<Dynamit> nä om man ska äta och kanske dra och träna lite
<larsemil> idag har jag testkört våran biografs nya projektor. kom.
<Dynamit> hahaha vad fan har ni gått i åakt emot mig. Bara för att jävlas med mig. Kom.
<Dynamit> :P
<Barre> larsemil: för långt att åka. kom
<Dynamit> *pakt
<larsemil> jag förstår inte om kanalen är öppen ännu. kom.
<Dynamit> larsemil: jävlas bäst fan du vill. men en chat och amatörradio är en jäkla skillnad.
<larsemil> kom?
<Dynamit> tur att jag vet att ni bara jävlas med mig
 * andol tycker mest att är kul att höra folk hära inne indirekt åsyfta (Lys)KOM.
<Dynamit> Du vill inte driva mig till den punkten tro mig för då lär jag säga som jag menar just för stunden och jag vet om att jag säger det men jag kan itne rå för det
 * realubot skjuter ett varningsskott.
<Coffe> cHarNe2:  vaken ?
<yarre> vafan, loopia ligger nere
<Coffe> nu igen
<yarre> mjo alla mina hemsidor :/
<yarre> ska fan byta dns :D
<Coffe> uwwhhh
<andol> larsemil: Jomentitta, dalnix.se har fortfarande sin DNS hos dem :P
<larsemil> schh
<andol> yarre: Givet att jag inte vill göra något eget så är en flytt till säg gandi.net en rätt enkel och markant förbättring.
<yarre> Bara en halv miljon domäner som inte går att komma åt nu då :P
<Dynamit> men vad fan gör master dns serverna för nytta om varken de eller någon annan "normal" dns server cachar dns'erna
<andol> Dynamit: För varje domän så har du en ttl för hur länge du vill att rekursiva dns-servrar (aka resolvers) ska cacha din resultat. Detta värde vill du inte att ska vara alltför högt då det då blir besväligare när man behöver flytta. Problemet i Loopias fall är väl snarare att de verkar ha båda sina auktorativa DNS-servrar ståendes precis brevid varanda. Annars så vill man gärna placera ut åtminstone en auktorativ DNS-slav i ...
<andol> ... ett separat datacenter.
<Dynamit> nä ska dra och träna nu så jag gör det någongång denna vecka. Men snacka om att det märks att fabrikkylningen är skit när det gäller grafikkort.
<Dynamit> Jag har underklockat pappas GPU och kör 1080P film i loop och det blir mer eller mindre samma temperatur som när jag körde fabrikinställningarna
<Dynamit> men men kan trösta mig med att man sparar ström
<niklaswe> jaha..
<niklaswe> and now then...
<Dynamit> så hemma igen
<epzil0n> åäö :P
 * epzil0n testar bara om dom förbannade locales är rätt :D
<Dynamit> Vad tusan verkar som Loopia varit utan ström, men vad fasiken vet de inte vad UPS enheter är tillför?
<bamsefar> Dynamit: UPS räcker ju bara i några minuter.
<Dynamit> beor på vad man köper för jäkla monster
<ePax> Mmmm Man får köpa monster till UPS och koppla den till en EEE BOX så håller den nog i några timmar. :)
<einand> Gmail/Gdrive och kringtjänster är nere :(
<Nafallo> bamsefar: UPSer jag arbetet med klarade ~16 minuter på ett 16Amp rack :-)
<Nafallo> arbetat
<einand> dags att läsa googles avtal
<einand> dom lovar mig 99% uptime i månaden, och nu har gmail och gdrive vart nere 1.5h
<Dynamit> jag blir less på det här vad är det med Artur har han beställningar upp till örona eller vad är det frågan om
<einand> Dynamit: vem är det?
<Dynamit> ägaren till Coolingstuff
<einand> ok
<einand> vad är problemet?
<Dynamit> den 25/3 beställde jag pump, top till pumpen och lite annat vist ventilen tex. var det 2-3veckors leverans tid på men nu har det ju gått 3veckor och 2dagar och han har inte skickat orden än.
<einand> ok
<einand> bara kräva avdrag på priset då
<Dynamit> han har hitils när jag bestält saker skickat grejerna inom lovad tid, till och med snabbare än vad som är lovat.
<Dynamit> *beställt ä orkar inte tänka just nu
<einand> inta för att det är en ursäkt, men iaf en förklaring. Hans leverantör kanske inte skickat den ännu
<Dynamit> jag har skickat mail i Måndags men har inte fått något svar, men det kan bero på flera saker jag kan råkat skriva lite fel i mail addressen till mig tex.
<Dynamit> men tror inte det
<Dynamit> och har liksom inte fått svar än. Men som sagt kan hända att han har fullt upp men ändå tills nu har det ju aldrig varit problem för mig när det gäller sånt med honom
<Dynamit> utan pumpen och toppen till pumpen så kan jag knappt spela pga. tryckhöjden är förliten med bara nuvarande pump
<Dynamit> ett prakt exempel på att tryckhöjden inte räcker har jag ju, just nu är GPU dioden 64*C och då är den underklockad nästan så mycket det bara går medans CPU ligger på så mycket som 34-35*C
<Dynamit> skillnaden borde inte ens vara 10 grader mellan CPU och GPU dioden
<einand> hur kyler du vattnet?
<Dynamit> reserator som är helpassivt. Loopen ser ut så här Reserator -> CPU -> GPU -> radiator (med aktiv kylning) -> Reseratorn.
<einand> fungerar bra eller?
<Dynamit> och jag lovar dig att vattnet är kallt för reseratorn är svalare än vad rummet är med ganska mycket.
<Dynamit> jadå bara pumpen som har förliten tryckhöjd
<einand> vad kyler resistorerna då?
<einand> menar reserator
<einand> skriver som en kratta
<Dynamit> reseratorn är gjord för passiv kylning.
<Dynamit> så flänsarna som drar åt sig värmen
<einand> som leds ut i luften?
<Dynamit> asså einand har du någon hum om vad reserator är?
<Dynamit> inget illa ment bara undrar.
<einand> bara undrar vart energin tar vägen
<Dynamit> http://www.acousticpc.com/images/a_zalman_reserator_1_v2_plus.jpg exakt så var min vattenkylning ifrån början
<Dynamit> men vart efter jag bytt komponenter i datorn så har jag ju fått anpassa kylningen efter det
<einand> finns det inget effektivare än vatten?
<Dynamit> jo vist betalar du mig flytande kväve för 24/7 körning 365dagar om året så
<Dynamit> då kan jag få grejerna till minus grader
<einand> tja, du bör kunna komprimera den själv, i ett slutet system
<einand> fast, om man skall se mest konstands effektiva, så bör väl kolsyra vara billigare och lätt tillgängligare
<Dynamit> kolsyra funkar inte så jäkla effektivt
<einand> bättre än vatten
<Dynamit> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liquid_nitrogen
<Dynamit> kolsyra funkar inte så bra :P
<einand> fungerar väldigt bra
<Dynamit> bättre med kolsyre is vilket jag använde den Svenska namnet för
<einand> kolsyra fungerar otroligt bra i ett slutet system, inte helt ovanligt i motorer
<Dynamit> It has long been recognized that pure carbonic acid cannot be obtained at room temperatures (about 20 °C or about 70 °F). It can be generated by exposing a frozen mixture of water and carbon dioxide to high-energy radiation, and then warming to remove the excess water
<Dynamit> hme nä inte så jäkla effektivt är rummet varmare än 20*C så dunstar det
<einand> men du förvarar det inte i rumstempratur, utan du lägger det under tryck
<Dynamit> bra vad är kokpunkten för kolsyra? kolsyre is vet jag är effektivt men det är en jäkla skillnad. Dessutom så är kolsyre is/torr is/flytande kväve samma sak bara i olika former
<TraN> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koldioxid hjälper er lite på traven ;)
<Dynamit> asså varför blandar du in Koldiocid i det hela
<Dynamit> det om något kyler fasiken inte ner
<TraN> haha oj
<TraN> fan nu läste jag ju helt fel :p
<einand> kolsyrekylning är nog ibland en av de mest prisvärda för en privatperson
<einand> bortsett från vatten då
<einand> och olja
<TraN> men.. kolsyra är väl bara koldioxid utblandat i vatten?
<TraN> "löst i vatten" eller vad nu den korrekta termen är..
<Dynamit> sov du på kemi/NA lektionerna
<einand> TraN: generelt så kan man förklara det så
<Dynamit> förresten einand fick aldrig veta vad kokpunkten för kolsyra är.
<einand> Dynamit: -78 grader har jag för mig
<Dynamit> det är ju högt jämfört emot kolsyre is
<Dynamit> med andra ord flytande kväve
<einand> kolsyreis har också en kokpunkt på -78.5 grader
<einand> det är ju exakt samma sak, fast i olika aggritionsformer
<Dynamit> du de där 0.5*c är en stor skillnad
<einand> är exakt samma, det förra hämta jag ur minnet bara
<Dynamit> om nu kolsyra är lika bra varför använder de som tävlar i OC flytande kväve för?
<einand> svårt att hantera
<Dynamit> du sa ju att det var lika bra, nu säger du ju emot dig själv eller hur?
<einand> aldrig sagt att det är lika bra
<einand> nä, vi får snacka vidare om en timme
<Dynamit> måste fasiken dra och göra mat *host* jag går och sätter mig ~15min. senare är maten klar
<cHarNe2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxxnq5YAVHw  bästa spel-trailers någonsin
<David-A> nyss på tv "Uppdrag gransking" SVT1 20:00-21:00, uppföljning av näthatsprogrammet, bl.a samtal med högstadieklass. (repris tor,lör,sön)
<cHarNe2> behöver en ny (avslutad) serie att se på medans jag programmerar, ideer? :)
<cHarNe2> funderar på house
<MaxJezy>  cHarNe2 trailer park boys
<cHarNe2> MaxJezy: gött, ger detta en chans
<MaxJezy> cHarNe2, när jag såg det första gången så tänkte jag att det va det värsta skit ja sett
<MaxJezy> men sen efter 2 avsnitt satt jag där som om det vore det bästa ja sett
<MaxJezy> när man lär känna karaktärerna så blir man som en liten fjortis runt justin bieber
<David-A> nyss på tv, vädret i aktuellt, meterologen visar pollen-prognos med en karta med "al" o "hassel" o råkar säga "al-porren"
<David-A> (kommer troligen småningom på en youtube nära dig)
<EAG> nån som har koll på varför dolphin inte kan öppna fjärrkataloger med sftp? verkar helknas
<EAG> det är inte fel i known_hosts...
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-18
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> idag regnar det
<larsemil> därför tog jag min mest glänsande cykelhjälm
<Nafallo> haha. that's funny ;-)
<Nafallo> jag hade låst portarna på min lokala linksys :-)
<andol> god morgon, god morgon
<Barre> ping6 ipv6.google.com
<Barre> damn that copy-buffer...
<Barre> morrn
<Dynamit> Vet någon här var man får tag billigt på fläktfilter för 120mm fläktar helst ska filten stödja 120mm*3 så det är som ett "ända" filter eller bättre upp 3*3 120mm fläktar?
<fr33r1d3_> Nån som har bra koll på vilka svenska företag det finns som satsar på Linux och utveckling inom Open Source?
<andol> fr33r1d3_: Tja, finns ju mängder utav företag som använder Linux och annan öppen källkod. vill du däremot ha ett exempel på ett företag som har en explicit profilering på området så är ju http://redpill-linpro.com/ ett klassiskt exempel.
<fr33r1d3_> Tänkte mer företag som satsar på utveckling i open source, inte bara de som har en linuxserver ståendes nånstans.
<larsemil> vi släpper en del saker vi gör fritt.
<larsemil> när vi är klara med vår avtalsfakturerings-app så kommer vi släppa den. its golden
<andol> larsemil: Nice
<larsemil> vi har kommit till det där läget där den fungerar men att man får lägga till infon direkt i databasen. det vill säga allt det roliga är gjort. :D
<andol> larsemil: Dags att börja oroa sig för att få Lilla-Bobby-Tables som kund då? :P
<larsemil> nej det där har vi säkrat upp redan så
<whomee> fr33r1d3_: Axis Communications utvecklar ju så
<whomee> fr33r1d3_: kamerorna bygger ju på öppen källkod
<ePax> fr33r1d3_, Varför undrar du det?
<fr33r1d3_> ePax: Lite forskning bara.
<cHarNe2> MaxJezy: fy fan, vilken bra jävla serie
<cHarNe2> bubbles är min favorit
<senate> tpb? sjukt bra :P
<cHarNe2> ahh, fan vad roliga dom är
<senate> ofta julian ställer ifrån sig sin grogg :P
<cHarNe2> jag tror inte det
<Philip5> vilken serie?
<cHarNe2> trailer park boys
<Philip5> har jag inte sett
<MaxJezy> cHarNe2, :)
<cHarNe2> copushade koden nu, /playlist/<uri> ska funka, fixar /playlist/ så att den rensar ikväll
<cHarNe2> gick ju inte så bra det där.., coffe borde fixa en host eller nått.
<Peyam> salaaaaaaaaaaaam
<Peyam> det e jag farbror peyam
<Peyam> Kurdistan: bytt nick!
<Peyam> Du förnedrar mitt land
<MaxJezy> Peyam, hur kommer det sig?
<Peyam> jag e kurd. jag vill ej ngn ska heta Kurdistan om denne inte förtjänar det
<MaxJezy> Peyam, du får göra jihad
<EAG> ge honom virus
<EAG> eller redhat
<Peyam> näääää
<Peyam> haha
<Peyam> han e typ min bitch anyway
<EAG> är ni feyli?
<Peyam> nope
<Peyam> ja e riktig kurd
<EAG> så feyli är lägre i rang?
<Peyam> de e  kurder också. typ skåningar
<Peyam> som i sverige
<EAG> :)
<Peyam> Jag e Sorani
<Peyam> den bästa
<EAG> kurdernas stockholmare alltså
<Peyam> aaa
<huttan> morron
<EAG> hmm finns det någon motsvarighet/alternativ till lmsensors?
<EAG> det verkar finnas någonting som plockar upp data som inte är lmsensors i min installation (12.04) som kubuntus widgets hämtar ifrån...
<EAG> frågan är väl egentligen vad det kan vara?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: är du inte nere vid fyrisån och vaktar den mot översvämning?!
<Philip5> Kurdistan: det är ju fullt pådrag nere vid järnbron
<Kurdistan> Philip5, brb tel.
 * Philip5 kollar på hockey
<johanbr> Philip5: vad händer med fyrisån? mycket vatten?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, hockey sport för efterblivna :P. jävlas.
<Kurdistan> johanbr, nej inte särskilt. Dock ökonområdet u-sala är det mycket.
<johanbr> Kurdistan: ok... kanske blir kul för studenterna om ett par veckor
<Kurdistan> johanbr, :) mm.
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  ska du ut och sjunga 1 maj
<Kurdistan> swecarp, självklart :P.
<swecarp> dricka punch ???
<Kurdistan> haha tror ej
<swecarp> punch är ju annars stundent dricka men jag vet att du inte dricker
<johanbr> EAG: kan komma från ACPI t.ex.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, :) jag dricker, men inte så som en del andra.
<swecarp> ok
<lilleman72> jag får inte in svenska langue i min ubuntuserver
<lilleman72> ngn som kanske kan hjälpa mig?
<Kurdistan> lilleman72, kommer den med synaptic?
<lilleman72> Kurdistan asså...jag installerade ubuntu på Vmware och fick terminalen men jag behöver desktopen och när jag installerat desktop så skulle jag installera dom svenska språkfilenrna så jag har följt manualen til punkt & prickar men efter reboot så vill den iaf inte?
<Kurdistan> sudo apt-get install language-pack-sv
<lilleman72> Kurdistan jag körde den :på
<lilleman72> :P
<Kurdistan> lilleman72, brb tel.
<lilleman72> k
<Philip5> johanbr: jo det är mycket vatten så de har fått lägga ut sandsäckar längs ån där det bara är någon cm kvar till att gå över åbryggor och gå in i hus vid centrala delar
<Philip5> johanbr: de verkar få ha nattvakter för ha koll på vattnet
<lilleman72> XAMPP is currently only availably as 32 bit application. please use 32 bit compatibly librart for your system.
<lilleman72> hur ska jag nu bära mig å`?
<lilleman72> tror jag löst det :P
<johanbr> Philip5: oj då...  när jag bodde i Uppsala fanns det en del halvrisiga båtar nedanför Islandsbron - finns de kvar?
<Philip5> johanbr: de har rensat upp rätt mycket där nere och fräschat upp. byggt om själva åpromenaden på båda sidor
<johanbr> aha :)
<Kurdistan> lilleman72, :) bra att det löste sig.
<Philip5> johanbr: http://i.imgur.com/BylQGTf.jpg
<Philip5> johanbr: så där höll de på att lägga sandsäckar vid halv 19-tiden
<lilleman72> Kurdistan
<lilleman72> inte med det svenska
<johanbr> på google maps ser det förresten ut som fyrisån slutar vid ulleråker... inte så konstigt att det blir översvämning om vattnet inte har nånstans att ta vägen :)
<Philip5> johanbr: där de står är en brygga som man kan gå längs och brukar kunna sitta på kanten och dingla med benen
<Kurdistan> lilleman72, du behöver logga in/ut för språkändringarna ska verkställas.
<lilleman72> Kurdistan jag har rebootat om
<lilleman72> men det hjälpte inte
<Kurdistan> lilleman72, hunspell-sv-se
<lilleman72> Kurdistan jag har precis installerat xampp och startat den men när jag startar om ubuntu kommer xampp att starta igen då?
<Kurdistan> myspell-sv-se
<lilleman72> Kurdistan command not found
<Kurdistan> installera dessa paket
<lilleman72> ahh
<lilleman72> ok
<Kurdistan> lilleman72, ja det krävs ju: sudo apt-get install   :) innan
<lilleman72> hahah
<lilleman72> jo när du sa installera dessa pkt så hajjade jag :P
<lilleman72> hahaha
<Kurdistan> lilleman72, sedan måste du nog välja svenska från inloggningshanteraren om den inte per automatik
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> Kurdistan men när det gäller min xampp??
<Kurdistan> lilleman72, :) ingen aning är ingen server person.
<lilleman72> Philip5 är en hejjare på den iaf :P
<Philip5> på vad?
<lilleman72> Philip5 jag har precis installerat xampp och startat den men när jag startar om ubuntu kommer xampp att starta igen då?
<Philip5> gissningsvis
<lilleman72> Philip5 verkade inte så :P
<lilleman72> den ville inte starta nu iaf
<Philip5> du behöver inte configa den något då? var den igång innan omstart?
<Philip5> är väl mest att tjänsterna ska rulla igång och när allt är configgat och klart borde det snurra av sig själv i stort sätt
<lilleman72> Philip5 ja det var igång innan rebooten
<lilleman72> och nu kommer jag inte åt phpmyadmin
<lilleman72> SKIT
<Philip5> svårt att veta vad du har gjort
<lilleman72> Philip5 jag har installerat xampp
<lilleman72> startat den
<lilleman72> det e allt
<lilleman72> men kommer inte åt phpmyadmin
<lilleman72> tillträde förbjudet
<lilleman72> sen hittar jag inte configfilen
<Philip5> kör du gränssnittet på localhost?
<Philip5> och den installerade utan error?
<Philip5> jag brukar inte kör in med xampp utan var och en av grejerna själv från ubuntus förråd
<lilleman72> har inga fel under installationen
<Philip5> har bara kört in det på windows
<lilleman72> sitter i FF och sidan funkar
<Philip5> vad är det då som inte funkar?
<lilleman72> kommer inte åt pghpmyadmin
<Philip5> men vad kommer du åt då?
<lilleman72> phpmyadmin*
<lilleman72> xampp for linux
<lilleman72> http://localhost
<Philip5> har du både en egen phpmyadmin och xampp installerat?
<lilleman72> vid installationen av xampp så installeras phpmyadmin
<Philip5> ja
<lilleman72> plus perl och en massa annat
<lilleman72> men jag måste komma åt phpmyadmin för att sätta pw
<lilleman72> men jag hittar den inte
<Philip5> prova att rensa och instalelra om annars då och sedan configa innan du börjar starta om
<Philip5> är allt rätt inställt så bör det gå att starta om och allt ska starta själv
<lilleman72> hur avinstallerar jag?
<huttan> lilleman72: du sätter password för phpmyadmin i sql
<Philip5> svårt att gissa vad som händer härifrån
<Screedo> godkväll i kanalen
<huttan> lilleman72: det är bara ett php interface som administrerar mysql för dig
<lilleman72> huttan men hur ska jag komma åt interfacet då?
<lilleman72> tillträde förbjudet
<huttan> lilleman72: http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin
<huttan> kolla rättigheterna på katalogen
<huttan> så www-data har access
<huttan> måste iväg nu tyvärr =(
<huttan> lycka till
<lilleman72> men www ska ligga under var men den finns inte där?
<lilleman72> ty
<fr33r1d3> Nån som har koll på om det är nåt nytt IRC-möte planerat?
<EAG> johanbr: OK
<Peyam> salaaaaaaaaam det e jag farbror Peyaaaaaaaaam
<realubot> sadaaaaaaaaam det e jag farbror realubot
<Peyam> åhh
<realubot> Ahh
<MaxJezy> höy!
<Peyam>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  #include <math.h>  #include <chplot.h>  int main() {      int numpoints = 36;      array double x[numpoints], y[numpoints];
<Peyam>       lindata(0, 360, x, 36); // assign x with values from 0 to 360 linearly      y = sin(x*M_PI/180);      plotxy(x, y, "Ch plot", "xlabel", "ylabel");  }
<Peyam> soffg
<Peyam> sorry
<Peyam> gel
<Peyam> fel
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-19
<huttan> god morgon =)
<Nafallo> något sådant...
<Coffe> Hej fredag
<andol> god morgon, god morgon
<andol> Nafallo: Visst är det en god morgon. Jag menar, vi räddade just en själ från FTP-döden :)
<larsemil> jag läste "en säl från.."
<larsemil> och tyckte det var väl skoj att det var en säl som skulle dö ftp-döden.
<andol> Hade sälar kunnat prata är jag rätt säker på att även de haft ett och annat att säga om FTP :P
<Nafallo> andol: sant
<Nafallo> andol: ...men jag är förkyld.
<andol> Nafallo: Usch då. Sådär riktigt Echinagard-förkyld?
<Nafallo> det vet jag inte om jag vet vad det är...
<Nafallo> sådan där rinnig iaf...
<andol> Nafallo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qg-md8geRkU
<Nafallo> andol: ah den. nej, inte så illa.
<yarre> Hur kan man få nfs att sluta döda nätverket?
<Nafallo> sätt upp nätverket rätt? ;-)
<Nafallo> alt. uppgradera nätverket
<yarre> Nafallo, eller så byter jag ut nfs mot nåt annat som fungerar ordentligt
<yarre> Tycker det borde räcka till att streama en film utan att datorn dör men men
<Nafallo> jag vet inte tillräckligt om vad ditt problem är, men jag gissar trafikmängd som inte switcharna pallar med?
<Nafallo> aha. det är inte nätverket... det är en dator :-P
<yarre> Nafallo, Nej då, jag testade faktiskt att byta switchen men det blev ingen skillnad.
<Nafallo> byt ut datorn till en som pallar med? ;-)
<yarre> Nafallo, monterar jag nfs delningen på en annan dator och försöker kopiera en film så stannar kopieringen helt
<yarre> med ftp så går det bra och i finfin fart :)
<MaxJezy> nu jävlar torskar terroristerna!
<cHarNe2> MaxJezy: jasså?
<MaxJezy> cHarNe2, jo, det är fullt kaos i boston
<MaxJezy> polis skjuten, en av terroristerna är även skjuten
<MaxJezy> och även en gammal tant som skulle köpa mjölk och pizza
<MaxJezy> om jag hörde rätt
<cHarNe2> källa?, på nt.se står det: misstänkt bombman död
<larsemil> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/20/us/explosives-detonated-in-massachusetts-standoff.html?hp&_r=0
<cHarNe2> tack
<Barre> någon som har ett script för att skapa ett gäng filer och directories? Jag skulle behöva skapa ett data-set som är X kataloger brett och Y kataloger djupt och varje katalog innehåller Z antal filer i variabel (eller statisk) storlek?
<andol> for x in $(seq 1 10); do for y in $(seq 1 10); do ... borde väl fixa biffen?
<Barre> jo.. men jag behöver (och har inte riktigt tid att knacka själv just nu) ett mer komplett script som kan ta parametrarna... men jag har redan börjat knacka..
<andol> Inte vill du väl att kanalen ska göra din hemläxa åt dig? :)
<Barre> absolut inte, tänkte bara inte behöva få hemläxa eftersom jag vill vara ledig i helgen.. men det sket sig kapitalt
<Barre> :)
<larsemil> är djupet som krånglar till det lite.
<Barre> larsemil: en function som anropar sigsjälv.. no biggie.. problemet är att jag inte riktigt har tid :/
<Barre> kommer göra det i python.. hurra, jobb även denna helgen :/
<andol> Barre: Utmärkt ursäkt att introducera avkomman till glädjen med att skriva kod? :)
<Barre> :)
<larsemil> men Barre.
<larsemil> inte ska du jobba på helgen
<larsemil> Barre: https://gist.github.com/larsemil/5419903 om fulkod fungerar.
<cHarNe2> undrar hurar hur pass måna barn är att följa sin föräldrars fotspår gällande programmering/IT
<cHarNe2> mina föräldrars vänner är poliser i 3 raka generationer
<Barre> larsemil: du är en klippa, jag skäl det för de initiala testerna...
<Barre> !kaka | larsemil
<ubot2> larsemil: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<larsemil> Barre: man kan såklart göra den lite bättre, men den gör det den ska
<Barre> larsemil: det gjorde den.. 260 000 filer skapade för den initiala testen. :)
<larsemil> när jag gick på gymnasiet var det väldigt inne att spela ett spel som hette mario.exe
<larsemil> jag la mario.exe på en publik mapp som alla kunde komma åt och skapade sen en egen mario.exe
<larsemil> min mario.exe körde igång spelet och under tiden man spelade så skapade den mappar i en whileloop. aaaaa,aaaab,aaaac och så vidare.
<cHarNe2> :D
<larsemil> sen kopierade den sig själv till skrivbordet på datorn man spelade på, och lade till ett loginskript som kopierade den till alla datorer den användaren sen loggade in på
<Barre> förlåt, 270 000 skall det vara.
<Barre> larsemil: en mask alltså.. skitstövel :P
<larsemil> slutresultatet: två dagar senare kom vår lärare in i klassrummet och sa "servern har krashat, det ligger 16 000 000 mappar på den. jag vet att någon här inne är ansvarig"
<larsemil> "om ni fixar det själva blir det ingen polisanmälan"
<cHarNe2> vad blev följderna?
<larsemil> vi ändrade mkdir till rmdir eller något sånt i koden, och så tog den bort sig själv.
<cHarNe2> men varför skulle man ladda ner spelet igen om man redan hade det?
<larsemil> jag säger bara att det fungerade.
<cHarNe2> okok
<larsemil> cHarNe2: lite så här "oh, här ligger mario.exe på skrivbordet. det kör vi! "
<cHarNe2> ahh, ok
<larsemil> http://www.wieringsoftware.nl/mario/download.html
<larsemil> det här var det
<andol> larsemil: Föreställde mig lite 16 000 000 fysiska mappar, vilket man nog skulle kunna krasha de flesta servrar genom att lägga ovanpå :)
<Barre> vi har en utmaning med ett system med 179 000 000 kataloger :/
<Barre> visserligen ett system på 12st fysiska noden :)
 * Barre tar snart helg
<Barre> mer eller mindre tackvare larsemil
<cHarNe2> *helg*
 * Dynamit tycker det är synd att man inte vet hur man kan få ur jäkla hw nyckeln ur en betrodd dekoder. OBS! jag menar ur de dekodrar som använder Conax inte NDS VideoGuard.
<Dynamit> Ger mig tusan på att några vet men de håller tyst om det pga. att de inte vill förlora något på att de har kunskapen.
<Nafallo> Dynamit: hur ska man annars kunna sälja konsulttjänster? ;-)
<Dynamit> du Nafallo säga Hej jag vet hur man manipulerar Conax Hårdvarunyckel är inte så jäkla genomtänkt
<Dynamit> för säger man det så kan tex. metoden man använde bli patchad så det inte funkar längre så då blir man ju själv drabbad
<Nafallo> aaanyway, jag har UPS! :-D
<Dynamit> vad har UPS med Conax att göra?
<Nafallo> har velat ha UPS hemma i flera år, men nu har jag faktiskt skaffat en :-)
<Nafallo> aaanyway == byta samtalsämne
<coffe> Nafallo,  go rpi and just buy 30 AA :P
<Nafallo> coffe: visste inte att folket på AA var till salu...
 * Dynamit Trodde människohandel var olaglit i Sverige.
<Screedo> goddag
<Screedo> allt väl idag?
<jenny> min disk i laptoppen mår inget bra, kan jag klona den till en ny disk? den innehåller windows7 och ubuntu
<Screedo> skänt det är fredag, hoppas bara det blir fint väder imorgon.
<Screedo> skönt*
<andol> jenny: Ifall disken inte mår bra så är det ju inte säkert att all data är såpass helt att det blir helt bra vid en klon. Dessutom kan ju en full klon innebära såpass mycket läsning att ev. diskskada blir värre.
<andol> jenny: Ifall du inte redan har gjort det så skulle jag prioritera att kopiera undan data du faktiskt bryr sig om. Operativsystm etc kan man ju däremot alltid installera om.
<jenny> andol: då gör jag så :) tack
<Barre> Nafallo: vad bidde det för ups?
<Nafallo> Barre: Eaton 3S
<Barre> Nafallo: ahh.. kikat på Eaton också..
<Nafallo> Barre: den hade kampanjpris på Dustin ;-)
<Barre> ååå
<Nafallo> 500kr för 300W
 * Barre behöver en större
<Nafallo> jag håller på att lista ut hur jag stänger av servern automatiskt när elen varit borta en och en halv minut ;-)
<Nafallo> sen kommer bara modemet och min linksys sitta på den.
<Nafallo> hrm.. och skrivaren, tydligen :-P
<Barre> Nafallo: ett tips är att bara ha en ups som klarar att driva i 30 minuter för då stäcker den av "automagiskt" när ups inte orkar längre ;P
<Nafallo> Barre: nej, jag vill stänga av servern tidigt och bara köra adsl-modem + linksys på den :-)
<Nafallo> då lär den räcka för evigt ;-)
<Barre> jag var inte helt allvarlig ;)
<Nafallo> det blir kul att testa om det fungerar sen ;-)
<Barre> Nafallo: NUT http://srackham.wordpress.com/2013/02/27/configuring-nut-for-the-eaton-3s-ups-on-ubuntu-linux/  =)
<Nafallo> Barre: redan kollat. tror inte jag gillar det skriptet dock.
 * Nafallo kommer nog skriva ett eget med #!/bin/dash som vanligt ;-)
<Nafallo> och använda upssched :-)
<Nafallo> mer som http://www.wlug.org.nz/NutNotes
<coffe> kan man på något sätt få tty1 vid uppstart att i stället för ge en inloggnings prompt.. köra ett program ?
<ben72> vad rekommenderar ni för hosting för enkla hemsidor?
<ben72> one.com är ok tycker jag men manufrog har cpanel..
<Nafallo> hrm
<Nafallo> tele2 kräver någon speciell server för att man ska få skicka ut mail genom?
<Dynamit> använd deras smtp server
<Nafallo> damnit :-/
<Dynamit> eller använd smtp server som använder SSL
<Nafallo> vad irriterande.
<Nafallo> ah, de spärrar bara 25 och 587?
<Dynamit> nästan alla ISP kräver att man använder deras smtp server om man inte använder smtp server som använder ssl
<Nafallo> märkte just varför jag inte fått några mail från min server...
<Nafallo> här kanske, men jag har bott utomlands i några år nu ;-)
<Nafallo> *suck*
<Dynamit> du i Sverige så tänker vi oss för när det gäller skit
<Dynamit> på det här sättet så minskar man spam utskicken lite
<Nafallo> ehrm. jag är mer än kapabel att veta hur man skicka e-post ;-)
<Dynamit> jasså om du vet varför frågar du
<Dynamit> ?
<Nafallo> för att jag inte är vad vid att inte kunna använda min egen relay :-P
 * Nafallo funderar på om det är värt att slänga upp en VPN-tunnel för privata nätet...
<Dynamit> du var ju kapabel mer än att skicka spam! Enligt det du skrev om man tolkar det efter att ha läst det jag skrev
<Nafallo> det med ;-)
<Nafallo> men orka konfa kontouppgifter jag inte har på servern... :-/
<Dynamit> hur svårt är det
<Dynamit> ofta är det bara ställa in ISP smtp server
<Nafallo> om man inte har uppgifterna... hyfsat ;-)
<Nafallo> tele2 kräver smtp-auth ;-)
<Dynamit> jaha använd SMTP med SSL
<Dynamit> så löst
<Nafallo> gah. nu försvann alla mailen istället...
<Nafallo> lyckat.
<Nafallo> takc postfix...
<Nafallo> Barre: som sagt, skrev eget skript ;-)
<Nafallo> Barre: mailat mig om usb-kabeln åker ut (nut inte kan prata med upsen) och mailar om den är på batteri i mer än 30 sekunder... eller upsen kommer online igen :-)
<Nafallo> Barre: och den stänger av servern 1min efter att den mailat :-)
<David-A> nyss på tv "Karavanvägen till Himalaya" Kunskapskanalen 21:00-21:55. del 2 av 3. såg halva programmet. har inte heller sett 1a delen, men nu vill jag se den. (repris lör,sön,mån)
<einand> någon här som vet om det finns en RPI distro som har ssh igång som default. TV:n här hemma pajde och jag ville ha nått att leka med
<einand> eller någon som vet om det går lätt att emulera rpi, och mounta sd minnet
<David-A> är "rpi" = "Raspberry Pi" eller "reticulocyte production index"?
<einand> "Raspberry Pi
<einand> iaf, det jag är ute efter, är att min tv (för närvarande enda skärmen) till min rpi pajade
<einand> och jag blev sugen på att leka med den igen
<einand> så vill ha en emulator, eller iaf en dist, som går att få igång utan skärm
<gaisten> einand: kan du emulera arm med libvirt så borde du få igång typ raspbian
<gaisten> missuppfattade såklart, går å lägger mig istället
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-20
<peppis> Morn
<Screedo> God morgon
<Spookan> God morgon.
<Screedo> Spookan, peppis: allt väl denna soliga lördgas morgon?
<Screedo> lördags*
<Spookan> Screedo: Jo då det rullar på.. ;) Du då?
<Screedo> jo för tusan, det rullar på här med :)
<Screedo> förutom att min bättre hälft vill jag ska klippa häcken idag...
<Screedo> Någon bra ide hur man ska komma från det? :)
<Spookan> Screedo: Ryggont funkar alltid.. ;)
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> men då ligger det ett kålblad i sängen när jag ska läggga mig, hur ska jag tolka det? :)
<Barre> Nafallo: tjusigt
<Screedo> Barre: god morgon, läget denna soliga lördag?
<Barre> Screedo: mörrn mörrn.. det är la bra.  En kaffe i soffan innn jag väcker familjen. Jag älskar helgmornarna när jag får lite tid för mig själv :)   själv då?
<andol> Jomentitta, Rönnerdal är tillbaks :)
<Barre> hahah
<Screedo> Det är bra här. sitter i min lugna Datorhörna med kaffekoppen och har fått frukost i magen, men, min bättre hälft vill jag ska klippa häcken idag... :) har starka funderingar på att gå in och muta grannens pojke... :)
<Barre> Screedo: oj.. klippa häcken, låter "vildvuxet".. provat att vaxa?  ;P
<Screedo> haha
<Screedo> ska framföra det... :D
<Screedo> hon kan ta häcken med sig till salongen när det andra vildvuxna ska fixas... :)
<Screedo> Händer det något roligt denna lördag då?
<Spookan> Jag ska bara slappa och pilla med servern.. ;)
<Screedo> hehe, låter nice :D
<Screedo> Någon osm handlat från Click OK någon gång? Är de seriösa osv?
<Screedo> som*
 * Screedo är glad han gjorde om sin lagringsserver från windows server 2008 till ubuntu server. :)
<Spookan> Screedo: Och jag som bytte nu från Ubuntu till Windows 7 :P
<Screedo> haha :P
<Screedo> your loss! :P
<Screedo> jag kör win 7 på min arbetsdator
<Spookan> Screedo: Torsk på WoW :P
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> jag spelade wow i 5 år i rad sedan har jag spelat lite sporadiskt, men nu är det slut sedan ett år tillbaks :P
<Spookan> Screedo: Hehe ok, jag och några kompisar håller på lite med en privat server.. ;)
<Screedo> ok :)
<jenny__> Är det möjligt att dela samma virtualbox för flera användare? har bara en licens det operativet jag tänkte installera
<madbear> jenny__: ja det borde vara möjligt om du har virtuella maskinen på nåt ställe som dessa användare kommer åt
<jenny__> madbear: jag får göra ett försök helt enkelt :)
<starchil1> Finns det något bra sätt att få linux att emulera piltangenterna till alt+[hjkl]. Vill att det ska fungera i hela systemet och inte bara i specifika program
<starchil1> Fixade det med xmodmap
<coffe> någon som kan ruby ?
<Dynamit> Undrar varför torrent nerladdningen utav Backtrack5 R3 går så segt för, det borde gå snabbt utav bara den.
<Dynamit> det är nog coffe som har fiflat med min anslutning skulle jag tro
<Dynamit> :P
<coffe> typ :=
<Krof> någon som har kunskap av raspberry pi?
<coffe> Krof, ja
<Krof> Coffe, vart köpte du din?
<coffe> senaste var från webhallen
<Krof> mypi då?
<coffe> har jag kollat på , men inte handlat av
<Krof> vad har du gjort med din pi?
<coffe> ena anv jag som xbmc. andra gör jag nu en spotify musik spelare av.
<Krof> jo jag såg att kunde spela 1080p med x264
<Krof> eller h264
<Krof> får man med en sd eller få man ta köpa med ett?
<coffe> köpa
<Dynamit> drar till centrum ASAP
<Dynamit> har ju förtusan pump att hämta plus att jag behöver mjölk och lite annat
<Dynamit> hemma och har varit det ett tag nu ;)
<Peyam> Salaaaaaaaaam det e jag farbror Peyaaaaaaam
<Peyam> som vanligt
<Peyam> dött
<Peyam> och sen klagar ni på att invandrare kan inte integrera sig med er
<Peyam> det e såå
<cHarNe2> snygg paralell
<cHarNe2> hur gick det med jobb då?
<Peyam> inge
<Peyam> sökt men inga sva
<Peyam> :(
<cHarNe2> säkte du något då?
<Peyam> ja
<CobraXnaiL> Nån som vill byta en gaming maskin mot en fiddy så här i vårsolen?
<CobraXnaiL> Fiddyn går som ett skott.
<Peyam> vad e fiddy
<CobraXnaiL> va e du
<Peyam> :D
<Peyam> :O*
<CobraXnaiL> 125cc någon
<CobraXnaiL> NÃ¥gon som provat kali?
<Peyam> vah
<Peyam> vad e dessa
<Peyam> om du säger vad det e så kanske ja kan hjälpa dej
<CobraXnaiL> en fiddy är en dirtbike 125cc. Kali är en Operativsystem som backtracker 5
<Peyam> orka
<CobraXnaiL> varför frågar du då!
<Peyam> vet ngn vad det e för font han kör
<Peyam> funkar gmail hos er?
<MaxJezy> nepp
<MaxJezy> gmail är nere för mig
<Peyam> ähh
<MaxJezy> även youtube är halvt nere
<Peyam> MaxJezy: vad e det för teckensnitt han kör med här ? http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/prelude-dfr?content=148144
<MaxJezy> tycker den påminner om tahoma
<Peyam>  edu säker?
<MaxJezy> nepp, det är inte tahoma
<MaxJezy> men de är helt klart inte fixedsys
<recharge> hej.. någon som har tips på hur man kan få bank-id från nordea till att fungera på en ubuntu 12.10? Har fått ner filerna men har svårigheter med att installera de. Vad gör jag
<MaxJezy> recharge, mitt tips är att söka på google, tex något såhär : ubuntu 12.10 bank-id nordea
<MaxJezy> och 64 eller 32 bit
<MaxJezy> beroende på vad du kör
<recharge> ja, jag får väl googla lite..
<recharge> tänkte bara om det var någon som satt inne med erfarenhet så här direkt
<MaxJezy> det är lite dött här idag
<MaxJezy> jag har bara hört att de ska vara svårt med 64 bitars
<MaxJezy> men om de är åtgärdat vet ja ej
<recharge> jag har 32 bit iaf
<recharge> jag provar lite
<MaxJezy> gör det, ja ska tvätta lite hjärna!
<cHarNe2> hittade en kompis.. http://i.imgur.com/ut32Iaf.jpg
<MaxJezy> cHarNe2, fin macrobild :)
<MaxJezy> cHarNe2, har du tittat klart på trailerparkboys?
<MaxJezy> kan rekommendera den här kortfilmen grabbarna gjorde innan TPB
<MaxJezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aujaPnlS7dw
<CobraXnaiL> NÃ¥n som provat kali?
<MaxJezy> knark?
<CobraXnaiL> Nej operativsystemet
<MaxJezy> nepp, kanske borde testa det
<MaxJezy> ska säga upp min fasta lina
<CobraXnaiL> Är det någon van backtracker användare som provat kali?
<Peyam> Hi
<Peyam> Ït's me uncle peyam
<Peyam> Hej
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-21
<peyam> HEj
<Screedo> God morgon
<Whiskey> Hur installerar man packages från unstable repo?
<coffe> Whiskey,  det låter som en debian fråga :)
<Whiskey> men
<Whiskey> tänkte på denna
<Whiskey> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=tcl8.6
<coffe> det paketet är ju för 13.04
<Whiskey> oo så om jag har 12.10 kan jag inte få det
<coffe> du kan hämta ner paketet och manuellt installera det. men vet inte om jag skulle rekommendera det.
<Whiskey> k
<coffe> om du verkligen behöver det , så kanske uppgradera till 13.04.
<Whiskey> 13.10 är ju inte ens släppt
<Whiskey> inte 13.04 heller
<coffe> 13.04 finns i beta
<coffe> <--- kör 13.04
<Whiskey> jaja :)
<coffe> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/tcl8.6 så ser du vad det är beroende på .. å jag antar libc6 ställer till det om du inte vill gå upp
<Whiskey> coffe: varför finns den inte i apt-get
<Whiskey> aja får se hur jag gör när den släpps som färdig
<coffe> Whiskey,  det är för du kollar ju bara paket för din version .. du kan ju byta å kolla efter andra , men inte något jag helt rekommenderar
<xeronic> Någon som vet varför befintliga keymappings försvinner när man lägger till nya med xmodmap. Har lagt till alt+hjkl men alt+1234... fungerar inte nu tex. Så det går inte att byta fönster i irssi t.ex
<MaxJezy> någon som använder unity, och har problemet med att tex i chrome så öppnas popup fönster och alla ligger under samma panellåsta chrome ikon i bajs unity panelen
<MaxJezy> så man måste klicka på skiten, öppna popuppen för att stänga den med kryss
<MaxJezy> typ, sju klick, evigt hat och jävelskap för att få ner ett fönster eller två.
<MaxJezy> betydligt lättare i windows, som endå har ett liknande system.
<MaxJezy> den här fullscreen upplevelsen är ju värdelös på det viset
<MaxJezy> nu har jag berättat hur jag upplever problematiken, nu till frågan, finns det något att göra för att hantera detta bättre?
<Screedo> Det är underbart skönt i solen, blå himel osv. :)
<Screedo> hoppas sommarne är på väg in nu.
<Screedo> sommaren*
<MaxJezy> enligt smhi kommer det sämre väder
<MaxJezy> får hoppas att de har fel
<Screedo> ja, verkligen
<MaxJezy> fast jag är sjuk så de kan lika gärna bli regn och rusk
<Screedo> hade lagt bud på ett nätverkskort på tradera, var en snubbe som buda över mig precis i slutsekunden så jag missade det :(
<MaxJezy> kör med automatisk budgivning då
<Screedo> jo
<Screedo> får göra det
<MaxJezy> as-jobbigt att handla på tradera
<MaxJezy> de blir ofta dyrt om man verkligen vill vinna
<Screedo> jag köpte Phostoshop CS4 för 350:- :)
<Screedo> photoshop*
<Philip5> Screedo: du kunde ju laddat ner photoshop 1.0 som nu är fritt ;P
<Philip5> koden och allt tror jag
<cHarNe2> Philip5: läste någon stans att det inte var så bra som det lät
<Screedo> Philip5: :) tyckte cs4 var värt 350:- inkl. frakt :P
<Philip5> antagligen inte och det är ju väldigt gammalt grejs
<Philip5> PS blev väl inte mycket att ha före 3.0
<hume> hej... nån inne? har en liten bt-mus som inte vill funka med min laptop - nån som vet nåt om sånt?
<Dynamit> satans jäkla luft försvinn ur min kylning
<Spookan> Kan någon av er kolla om ni kommer in på denna sida? http://85.226.103.181/
<andol> Spookan: Jorå, "account registration"
<Spookan> andol: Ok, tackar.
<Dynamit> Jag har gjort allting jag kan komma på men ändå så har min Alphacool VPP655 Single Edition en jäkla luftbubla i sig
<Dynamit> ser det tack vare att det bildas en virvelström i insuget och måste få bort den på något sätt så jag får optimal prestanda förhoppningsvis
<Dynamit> det är ju kopplat så här: Reserator -> CPU -> GPU -> Alphacool VP655 -> Radiator (med fläkt kylning) -> Reserator. så luft bublerna har ju någonstans att försvinna till.
<einand> blir mer och mer irriterad på google
<Dynamit> asså måste jag byta till att ha det så här Reserator -> CPU -> GPU -> Radiator (med fläkt kylning) -> reserator för att bli av med luftbublan? Jag börjar käna mig jäklit desperat
<Dynamit> asså vad fasiken ska jag behöva byta tabort intigrerade pumpen och stoppa in en till Alphacool VP655 asså shit vad desperat jag börjar bli
<jenny> Hur uppdaterar jag biosen på en Eee PC 1215B?
<Dynamit> använder program för att göra det
<Dynamit> vilket man använder beror på vilken bios tillverkare det är om det är Award, AMI, Phoenix
<Dynamit> finns fler men de där är de vanligaste vad jag vet
<MaxJezy> jenny, http://support.asus.com/Troubleshooting/detail.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=20&m=Eee%20PC%201215B&s=1&hashedid=5K7QRFbPkwEIa5Uj&os=&no=1000
<jenny> MaxJezy: förutsätter windows som jag inte har
<MaxJezy> det står ju klart och tydligt linux
<MaxJezy> Solution
<MaxJezy> Linux:
<Dynamit> MaxJezy: det har inte med biosen att göra
<MaxJezy> How to update BIOS
<MaxJezy> är det jag som är trög?
<Dynamit> MaxJezy: jag kan ju inte använda AMI program för att uppdatera Award bios det är väl rätt solklart eller hur?
<MaxJezy> det är en guide hur man uppdaterar bios för den datorn hon har
<MaxJezy> för linux
<MaxJezy> är det bara jag som tycker bengan lagerblad på youtube är bäst?
<MaxJezy> bängan lagerblad
<MaxJezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFZByPNlWFQ
<MaxJezy> finns flera avsnitt, där är första!
<jenny> MaxJezy: Jag hittar inte afudos.exe som krävs
<MaxJezy> jenny, ah ja vet faktiskt inte
<jenny> MaxJezy: ok
<MaxJezy> steg 3 säger att man ska kontakta sin lokala asus service center
<MaxJezy> om du inte hittar en lösning kan det ju vara något
<Dynamit> http://dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/flash/AFUDOS221.zip
<Dynamit> så svårt var det att hitta afudos
<Dynamit> dock skulle jag hellre använda EZ flash om biosen har det.
<MaxJezy> Dynamit, den där länken ger error
<MaxJezy> 500 - Internal server error.
<Dynamit> jag får ner filen
<Dynamit> jag får väl hosta den då
<MaxJezy> skumt, detta händer fan bara mig
<Dynamit> http://rar-network.se/AFUDOS221.zip
<MaxJezy> tur att jag inte behöver filen :)
<MaxJezy> jenny, ser du
<MaxJezy> nu finns filen här för dig
<Dynamit> men som sagt skulle hellre använda EZ Flash om det finns i biosen
<MaxJezy> läste på sweclockers att update hängt sig vid 96 % för någon som gjorde detta
<MaxJezy> kan vara värt att tänka på, en update kan vara livsfarlig
<Dynamit> jag moddar bios så att jag har rätt bra koll på sånt är inte konstigt
<Dynamit> hahaha MaxJezy det är inte livsfarligt om man har modern moderkort :P
<Dynamit> för då har man crash free bios
<MaxJezy> men det var just den datorn jenny har
<MaxJezy> antagligen har den inte den funktionaliteten då
<Dynamit> det vill säga dummar sig huvud biosen så byter den krets till nästa som används för att rätta till det som gick galet i huvud biosen
<MaxJezy> http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/67-barbara-datorer-support-och-ovriga-tradar/1093942-bios-update-failure-eee-pc-1215b/
<Dynamit> du det går att rädda döda bios även om den inte är crash free men det krävs lite mer jobb då
<MaxJezy> jo de klart
<MaxJezy> de är ju bara att ta ut batteriet
<MaxJezy> och lägga den vid en högtalare
<Dynamit> nix inte om den är död
<Dynamit> då måste du skriva om den
<MaxJezy> det gör högtalaren
<MaxJezy> om den har tillräcklig magnetstyrka
<Dynamit> ingen bios = ingen start
<Dynamit> magneten skulle bara rensa bios kretsen på all information
<MaxJezy> kan man inte använda startkablar då?
<Dynamit> vilket innebär att den inte kan starta för den vet inte hur den ska hantera informationen
<MaxJezy> typ, från en annan dators bios
<Dynamit> du måste flasha om den
<MaxJezy> ah, min metod fungerar bara i teorin
<Dynamit> vilket innebär att du startar datorn med en fungerande bios och sedan (om jag inte minns fel) så byter du bios kretsen medans den är igång och programmerar om den. eller om det var så jäklit att under tiden att den skrev så var man tvungen att byta till den döda bios kretsen
<Dynamit> jag vet att man måste göra hot-swap sedan exakt under vilka omständigheter det var minns jag inte
<peyam> Tjena
<peyam> det e jag Farbror peyam
<peyam> Nu fick jag veta
<peyam> vad det var för teckensnitt
<peyam> som användes
<peyam> nu e min dator bara amazing
<MaxJezy> var det arial?
<peyam> nej
<peyam> Terminus
<peyam> ser okej ut
<peyam> med den här har jag jävligt nice desktop nu
<peyam> bah bah Kurdistan
<peyam> Kurdistan: läget?
<peyam> Kan vi vara vänner för ever?
<peyam> Kurdistan: Lagal tomaaaa nera kerr
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> funkar skiten nu
<peyam> nu
<peyam> kan ngn svara så vet jag att jage online
 * MaxJezy har avslutat (Ping timeout: 2388789127989742179124789 seconds)
<peyam> ja nu funkar den
<peyam> bra
<MaxJezy> härligt
<peyam> jah
<peyam> nu harjag maximerat min dekstop
<peyam> vill du se?
<peyam> http://i34.tinypic.com/2i7v4fr.png
<MaxJezy> riktigt snyggt!
<MaxJezy> sverigeflaggan va lixom pricken över i!
<peyam> Svrige flaggan?
<peyam> ja det klart
<peyam> det e keyboard layout
<peyam> har två språk jag skriver med
<peyam> MaxJezy: händer?
<jenny> Dynamit: tack, ska prova det
<jonasbjork> god kväll!
<David-A> gokväll!
<jonasbjork> testar rcirc i emacs (kört erc tidigare)
<jonasbjork> verkar ju fungera detta :)
<David-A> nyss på tv "Älskade datorer" Kunskapskanalen 20:00-20:50. del 2 av 3. härlig brittisk berättar-röst, härlig gammaldags bild-estetik, fantastiskt härliga ideer, Engelbarts mus- o skype-demo fr 60-talet, o paradox om frihet, jämlikhet o makt (från tor, repris tis)
<jonasbjork> har ingen tv här på tåget :(
<andol> jonasbjork: Hur förhåller det sig till irssi? Ja, utöver den uppenbara fördelen att det körs ifrån Emacs.
<jonasbjork> jag är ingen hi-tech irc:are. erc har fungerat bra för mig länge. kört bitchx och irrsi innan. fördelen är just att jag har det i emacs.
<David-A> jonasbjork: Älskade datorer finns på urplay.se (just nu del 1 o 2, till ett par veckor efter sändn)
<jonasbjork> David-A: det skall jag kika på. har inte mycket att göra om kvällarna i Stockholm ivf.
<David-A> Hej David-A-2
<David-A-2> Hej själv David-A
<jonasbjork> haha.
<David-A-2> jonasbjork: (jag brukar köra xchat, o provar just rcirc)
<David-A-3> jonasbjork: (o nu provar jag irssi)
<jonasbjork> hinner du få en uppfattning på sådan kort tid? :)
<David-A> jonasbjork: jomenvisst, blev besviken på rcirc att den inte har nån mode-meny, så man måste komma ihåg textkommandon som /join o /nick för o komma nånvart. det är osedvanligt korkat att sätta onödigt höga trösklar för ovana användare.
<jonasbjork> emacs är knappast enkelt för ovana användare heller :)
<David-A> nä, men i grafisk miljö har den i alla fall File, Edit, Options, o Help-menyerna så man kan komma igång innan man lärt sig alla kortkommandon.
<einand> finns det något som är enkelt för ovana användare?
<jonasbjork> windows 8 sägs ju vara användarvänligt .. ;)
<jonasbjork> hej einand förresten
<einand> hej
<einand> tja, windows 8 är väl fint
<jonasbjork> einand: vad gör du nuförtiden?
<einand> men ändå jobbigt för den som aldrig använt windows
<einand> jonasbjork: jobbar och står i
<jonasbjork> einand: vad jobbar du med?
<einand> kodar på Advanced Nuclear Technology International
<jonasbjork> det hörs farligt, du jobbar inte åt nordkorea? 8-/
<einand> vem vet
<einand> nä, företaget jag jobbar för säljer utbildning innom kärnkraftsteknik
<jonasbjork> ok. låter spännande.
<einand> absolut
<jonasbjork> <- gillar kärnkraft
<einand> gör jag med
<einand> finns inte direkt något att ersätta den energikällan med
<einand> möjligtvis vattenkraft
<einand> fast, vattenkraft är farligt
<David-A-3> jonasbjork: (nu sitter jag i irssi o har glömt hur man byter buffer. det var bara nån vecka sen jag prova irssi sist o lärde mej hur. "?" visar inte hjälp. bra program måste vara JÄTTETYDLIGA.)
<jonasbjork> alt+1, alt+2
<jonasbjork> och /win next
<einand> alterrnativt esc+1
<jonasbjork> har jag för mig
<David-A-3> ah, titta!
<einand> alt höger/vänster pil fungerar med
<jonasbjork> kör man xchat i gui är det lite ovant att komma in i en textbaserad klient :)
<MaxJezy> kärnkraft kunde varit nice, men tyvärr kommer det sluta i förödelse
<einand> tvärt om är ovant med, känner mig helt vilsen i gui appar
<MaxJezy> allt man behöver för att lyckas med terrorism mot kärnkraftverk är ett passagerarplan
<MaxJezy> lite jihadister
<einand> samma gäller ju vattenkraft med
<David-A-2> ska inte textkommandon som börjar med "/" funka i alla klienter? det är väl dem jag borde lära mej?
<jonasbjork> jo, de skall fungera i alla klienter.
<MaxJezy> jo, allt går att terroristera med flygplan
<einand> David-A-2: nä, dom är oftast klientbasserade, finns vissa få serverside
<MaxJezy> men kärnkraft kan bli förödande
<einand> njea
<andol> David-A-2: Varför *måste* bra program vra JÄTTETYDLIGA? För program jag bara använder någongång då och då är det helt klart att föredra ifall de är intuitiva, men för något jag använder dagligen ser jag mycket hellre att de är optimerade för att vara effektiva att använda, även ifall det innebär tröskel.
<einand> ett modernt kraftverk kan du inte paja med ett plan
<MaxJezy> einand, men med flera
<jonasbjork> MaxJezy: vilken teckenkodning kör du? dina å,ä,ö ser ut som \ 3 6 6 för mig
<MaxJezy> att kapa plan är ju ingen svårighet
<einand> njea, kraftverken stänger ner sig om dom blir skadade
<MaxJezy> jonasbjork, jadu, ska se efter
<jonasbjork> skall se i erc om de ser rätt ut där
<einand> hans åäö ser fint ut för mig, och jag lirar utf-¨8
<cHarNe2> ^samma
<jonasbjork2> MaxJezy: kan du skriva åöö ?
<cHarNe2> åäö
<MaxJezy> IRC (Latin/Unicode Hybrid)
<MaxJezy> åäåäö
<jonasbjork2> det är rcirc
<jonasbjork2> här i erc ser de rätt ut :)
<MaxJezy> vänta så ska ja byta till utf-8
<einand> är batch rename nytt för windows8, eller har det alltid gått att markera en massa filer och byta namn på dom?
<MaxJezy> einand, detta låter vackert
<einand> inte direkt, gjorde ett misstag precis, och bytte namn på typ alla filer jag har i en mapp
<jonasbjork2> jag fick en jobbdator med win8. startade den. kräktes. vägrar använda den. så jag har inte koll einand :/
<David-A-2> MaxJezys åäö ser ut som åäö i min xchat o irssi, men som \ 3 4 4 osv i rcirc
<jonasbjork2> David-A-2: samma för mig i rcirc.
<einand> jonasbjork: själv gillar jag win8, så otroligtskönt att ha ett som inte kräver att man släpper handen från tangnetbordet
<peyam> Hej
<cHarNe2> einand: är rätt sugen på win8, vilken version kör du?
<jonasbjork2> peyam: hej!
<peyam> einand: jag som tkte win 8 suger
<jonasbjork2> einand: du menar, som emacs? :)
<peyam> jag har en trackpoint på  min thinkpad så slipper ändå att tabort handen från skiten
<peyam> mowahaha
<peyam> jonasbjork2: hej hej
<einand> jonasbjork2: tja, mina referenser går mer till vim
<maxjezy> åäö...
<maxjezy> funkar det bättre nu grabbar?
<peyam> wtf ... peyam_?
<jonasbjork2> maxjezy: japp
<maxjezy> jag kör utf-8 nu
<David-A-2> maxjezy: japp
<maxjezy> det var visst standard med det jag hade innan i xchat
<einand> cHarNe2: Win8 ultimate
<peyam> einand: win 7 är snabbare än win 8 av vad jag har läst
<jonasbjork2> David-A-2: erc har en speedbar. det har inte rcirc.
<einand> köpte den då ms hade sin kampanj och sålde win8 för 139kr
<peyam> ja tkr det e ganska onödigt o swticha til win om man inte spelar
<maxjezy> einand, var det en fullversion eller bara update?
<einand> peyam: enligt mina benchmars är win8 snabbare, iaf för de sysslor jag gör
<jonasbjork2> M-x erc-speedbar-browser
<einand> maxjezy: det är fullversion
<maxjezy> einand, fasiken, tycker det var så otydligt
<peyam> jag får ladda ner skiten gratis från msdnaa
<maxjezy> vad kostar det nu i butik tro?
<peyam> men det kommer jag inte göra
<peyam> min win 7 ser ut som win 95
<cHarNe2> einand: finns väll ingen som heter? trodde bara det fanns 2 för konsumenter vanilla/pro
<einand> maxjezy: numera ligger det väl på 800-1200kr
<einand> cHarNe2:  sorry menade
<einand> Windows 8 Enterprise
<cHarNe2> den vil jag också ha!
<peyam> vf enterprise? kör du den på jobbet?
<cHarNe2> dock måste jag pirata isf
<einand> du skulle köpt den när den kosta 139kr ;)
<cHarNe2> enterprise har SUA
<peyam> cHarNe2: om du e student eller tar en kurs så får du den gratis :D
<einand> är bara proffenional som finns på msdnaa
<cHarNe2> einand: fick du din genom jobbet?
<peyam> vet ej
<peyam> han sa ju att han köpte den
<einand> cHarNe2: nej, köpte den när den kosta 139kr
<peyam> -.-
<jonasbjork> halvtimme kvar till Stockholm
<peyam> jonasbjork: vart har du vart?
<jonasbjork> hemma. jag bor i Helsingborg och jobbar i Stockholm, sitter på tåget nu.
<peyam> ohh. hur klarar du dej?
<peyam> hur ofta pendlar du?
<jonasbjork> jag åker mycket tåg kan jag säga...
<einand> nää
<einand> är detta är depricated
<einand> Subsystem for Unix-based Applications
<einand> dåligt MS, dåligt
<cHarNe2> jonasbjork: svart kort hos sj? ;)
<jonasbjork> åker hem på fredag morgon igen. den här gången. men därmellan skall jag till linköping och tillbaka till stockholm.
<cHarNe2> einand: jag vet, helt jävla sjukt
<jonasbjork> cHarNe2: SJ Prio Svart och SJ Årskort Silver Resplus
<peyam> om man vill jobba inom linux vad ska man kunna?
<gaisten> peyam: linux
<peyam> ja men vadå inom linux? oracle blablala?
<einand> jonasbjork: http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/branscher/handel-och-tjanster/sj-okar-farten-med-4g-i-tagen_8099202.svd
<andol> peyam: Att "jobba med linux" är väldigt brett.
<jonasbjork> einand: känner till det. de skall bygga med Telia.
<peyam> ja säg några viktigaste
<einand> jonasbjork: skall dom byta leverantör?
<jonasbjork> peyam: utgå från vad du vill göra och se till att kunna det bra. det är vad vi gjort :)
<maxjezy> jonasbjork, reser du första klass?
<peyam> jonasbjork: ja men just vad jag kan jobba med är viktigare än vad jag vill
<jonasbjork> einand: de har alla operatörerna nu, med någon utrustning jag inte minns namnet på. byter mellan den som är starkast.
<peyam> jag vill annars bli skådespelare
<einand> jonasbjork: ok
<jonasbjork> maxjezy: silver är 2kl. 1kl kostade 30 000 kr mer per år. tyckte 57 100 kr räckte.
<einand> ca 4800kr/mån rätt ok pris ändå
<maxjezy> jonasbjork, så du får stå ut med skrikande ungar
<einand> maxjezy: tysta avdelningen är i 2kl ;)
<einand> jonasbjork: hur fungerar det, kan man boka sitplats, eller går man bara på?
<maxjezy> einand, fast ungarna får ej åka klass 1
<cHarNe2> nfs funkar rätt skit på win7 ändå :S
<einand> maxjezy: inte tysta avdelingen ändå
<peyam> oracle verka rnice o lära sig
<maxjezy> sant
<maxjezy> min unge sköter sig så bra på tågen
<einand> 1kl är inte värt priset, visserligen får man micromat på köpet
<maxjezy> hon säger fan åt andra ungar att vara tyst om de skriker
<jonasbjork> einand: http://www.icomera.com/solutions/sj-sweden/
<jonasbjork> icomera heter de som gör utrustningen.
<einand> jonasbjork: tack
<jonasbjork> einand: jag går bara på tågen och visar upp mitt kort. på SJ2000 bör jag boka plats.
<einand> jonasbjork: går det boka plats på alla tåg?
<jonasbjork> maxjezy: det är barn som åker 1kl också. sett flera gånger.
<cHarNe2> "bör?"
<jonasbjork> einand: ja
<einand> hum..
<maxjezy> jonasbjork, jag brukar åka där jag med
<cHarNe2> finns väll inte obokade i x2k
<maxjezy> fast utan biljett
<maxjezy> för den klassen
<jonasbjork> jag kan köpa uppgradeirngar till 1kl ibland. Stockholm - Västerås t.ex. kostar mig 30 kr.
<jonasbjork> på den sträckan kan jag inte boka plats i 2kl och köper mig en plats i 1kl .
<maxjezy> finns det hjärterum, finns det stjärterum
<jonasbjork> einand: så nej, det går inte att boka plats på alla tåg i 2kl kom jag på nu.
<einand> jonasbjork: hela sverige, eller bara en sträcka?
<jonasbjork> notera också att jag har Resplus på kortet, så jag har samma kort för Skånetrafiken och SL + alla andra lokaltrafikbolag. åker över hela sverige med buss och tåg + färjor i stockholmsskärgård på kortet.
<einand> jonasbjork: ingårvästttrafik med?
<jonasbjork> sj kortet fungerar direkt mot SL's passersystem för tunnelbana. faktiskt en av anledningarna ha kortet. ett kort för alla bolag.
<jonasbjork> einand: ja, och Öresundstågen.
<einand> jonasbjork: hum... man blir ju sugen
<jonasbjork> innan hade jag jojo-kort (skånetrafiken), VL-kort (västmanland) och SL-kort (stockholm) + köpte resor hos SJ.
<peyam> fan orka lära sig oracle
<peyam> fett långa artiklar
<peyam> kan lika gärna dra till studentområdet lappis och försöka ligga med en italienare
<jonasbjork> peyam: satsa på skådespelare istället.
<peyam> nej fortsätter mina studier
<peyam> hahaha
<Spookan> einand: Den första Juli så behöver du inte ha minecraft servern mer.. ;)
<einand> jonasbjork: förra året hade hallandstrafiken, och skånetrafiken ett grymt erbjudande, sommakortet gällde hela halland och skåne. Kosta 1200kr för 2.5 månad
<einand> Spookan: varför då?
<Spookan> einand: Får mitt 100/100 då.
<einand> aha
<jonasbjork> 100/100 är så 2000-tal
<jonasbjork> numera kör vi 2 x 10GbE :)
<einand> känns ju gammalt det med
<einand> kör fiber direkt in i burken, på en egen kanal, då kan vi börja snacka
<jonasbjork> jag vet, därför vi aggregerar länkarna så vi får ut 40 GbE trunkat.
<Spookan> Ska bli intressant att tanka med det. Bara van vid 12-13 mbit adsl...
<peyam> fan jag älskar min desktop
<peyam> fett nice
<cHarNe2> har ett gäng långdistans löpare med 5-kvarts som springer med data
<jonasbjork> cHarNe2: haha, är de starka kan du nog få ut bättre bandbredd än med fiber :)
<einand> själv, så ser jag inte riktigt vad jag har för nytta av snabbare lina hem
<einand> maxar inte ens mitt adsl
<maxjezy> snabbare lina hjälper inte youtubestreaming
<peyam> hur maxar man sånt
<jonasbjork> einand: jag har Telia Fiberlan 250 Mbit hemma. använder typ 1 Mbit av det. men det var (sjukt) billigaste uppkopplingen.
<peyam> fan jag inser hur mkt jag inte kan när jag lyssnar på er
<maxjezy> internet är så värdelöst när youtube segar
<einand> jo
<einand> själv bor jag på landet
<peyam> jag tkr youtube e nice men jag blir fett irriterad när gmail inte funkar
<jonasbjork> youtube, den som ändå hade tid för sånt.
<einand> gmail var nere häromdagen, fick 800kr i ersättning av google
<einand> i kontanter
<einand> blev skitförvårnad
<peyam> hur?
<peyam> jag skulle också vilja ha det
<einand> jag klagade
<peyam> hahahaha
<einand> fast jag betalar för mitt konto
<peyam> vad skrev du till dem?
<einand> och dom lovar 99.9% uptime månadsvis
<einand> peyam: nä, ringde
<peyam> har de kontor i Sverige
<einand> ja
<einand> fast, tror du knan bara ringa om du är kund hos dom
<cHarNe2> kan eller får?
<einand> får
<jonasbjork> jag tror inte "privatanvändarkonto som är gratis" får ersättning.
<einand> tror inte jag heller
<peyam> einand: var jobbar du?
<einand> lovar dom ens uptime för privatpersoner?
<einand> peyam: Antinternational
 * einand skall aldrig någonsin köpa nått från netonnet, alternativt skaffa körkort
<peyam> vf
<einand> när jag åkte dit i måndags, så missa jag precis bussen, fick vänta 30min, och när jag skulle åka där ifrån så missa jag precis bussen och fick vänta 30min
<peyam> Stockholm eller?
<peyam> i sthlm ligger den mitt i ingenstans
<einand> och tillråga på allt så går sista bussen 2h innan stängningsdags, så höll på att vara tvunggen att gå 4km
<einand> peyam: göteborg
<peyam> jaaha
<einand> sedan jag upptäckte att elgiganten prismatchar netonnet, så behöver jag inte åka ut dit
<maxjezy> einand, har du handlat nå kamera grejer eller?
<peyam> inet ska du ha
<einand> så, totalt åkte jag buss 5 timmar för att komma dit
<einand> maxjezy: ja, skiten paja :(
<peyam> shit
<einand> peyam: inet suger, handlar aldrig där
<peyam> vf?
<peyam> första som säger så
<einand> jobbade där för 200år sedan, så vet hur dom fungerar och tänker
<maxjezy> dustin är grejer det!
<peyam> upplys mig einand
<einand> dustin var bäst, fast börjar bli sämre nu sedan konsument och företag splittade i två företag
<maxjezy> einand, vet du om dustin har slutat med papperstidningen?
<jonasbjork> jag har aldrig handlat på inet. dustin har fungerat bra för mig i alla år.
<peyam> jag gillar inte dustim. de e dyra
<einand> maxjezy: ja
<maxjezy> synd, den va grymt härlig att bläddra i på dass
<einand> jag köper bara på dustin, och elgiganten numera
<peyam> sämst
<einand> maxjezy: skaffa en surfplatta ;)
<maxjezy> jo, de är väl så alla gör numera
<maxjezy> jag fick alltid dustin hem i brevlådan förr
<einand> samma här, men nu för tiden så vill jag inte ha papper
<peyam> inet funkar bäst och netonnet är billig
<maxjezy> ja har varit kund där i typ 14 år
<maxjezy> aldrig strulat för mig
<peyam> jag köpte en kamera för 135 på en okänd hemsida
<einand> peyam: elgiganten har ju exakt samma priser som netonnet ;9
<peyam> kanske
<peyam> vet ej
<einand> jo, dom prismatchar
<einand> så om man vandrar in på elgiganten, och en annan affär har samma grej fast billigare så sänker dom
<maxjezy> elgiganten är bra
<maxjezy> man kan göra bra affärer där
<einand> fast varierar
<maxjezy> köper man kök typ
<maxjezy> man kan pruta 5-6 tusen
<maxjezy> på ett kök för 30 lax
<einand> kan du göra på minneskort med, fick ner mitt från 199kr till 90kr
<maxjezy> har testat pruta på expert
<maxjezy> det gick inge vidare
<jonasbjork> deras 30 dagars öppet köp utan frågor är fint också :)
<maxjezy> lindex öppet köp är sämst
<einand> sedan, det bästa av allt: Man kan få kvittot e-postat till sig
<einand> tror aldrig jag handlat elektronik på lindex ;)
<maxjezy> näe, inte ja heller
<maxjezy> men kläder har tanten köpt
<cHarNe2> dom har bra hmdi-kablar har jag hört
<maxjezy> de strular galet mycket och har värdelös kvalitet
<cHarNe2> eller så var det hängslen
<peyam> Det är så offtopic
<peyam> såååååå offtopic
<einand> hdmi kablar köper jag från kina ;)
<einand> typ 0.3kr/metern
<peyam> jag köper sånt från teknikproffset
<peyam> köpte 3 meter för 25 kr
<maxjezy> 6 dollar 1.5 meter från kina
<maxjezy> då ingår frakten
<einand> maxjezy: köp inte så dyra kablar
<maxjezy> men frakten ingår ju :)
<einand> du får typ 10st 1.5 meters för $6
<maxjezy> köpte på clas ohlson
<maxjezy> 250 kr
<maxjezy> 1,5 meter
<einand> precis
<maxjezy> känner mig analsondad
<einand> jo
<einand> hdmi kablar, eller kablar i allmänhet är rövdyrt i sverige
<peyam> ja
<peyam> kanske jag borde plugga nu
<peyam> va tks?
<maxjezy> gör det, så du blir  efterfrågad på arbetsmarknaden
<peyam> hmm
<peyam> kanske
<einand> det, eller bli nästa realubot
<cHarNe2> köper mina på kjell
<maxjezy> kjell är bra
<maxjezy> men de säljer skitgrejer
<einand> kjell kan man också pruta rejält hos
<peyam> realubot har jag inte pratat med på nåra veckor
<maxjezy> synd att dom inte testar sina produkter
<einand> maxjezy: inte bara dom säljer arduino, och rpi
<maxjezy> enormt missnöjd med min fotolampa ja köpte där
<maxjezy> luktade så illa att den inte gick att använda
<cHarNe2> co är jävligt underskattat
<einand> co har också blivit värdelöst
<cHarNe2> har aldrig några problems där
<einand> kvaliten har sjunkit drastiskt
<peyam> ska till andra datorn
<peyam> mowaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah grabbar
<maxjezy> ja, CO har tagit bort alla vettiga kallvita lampor
<maxjezy> sen deras förpackningar är hemska
<maxjezy> om det hade varit i USA hade man kunna stämt CO för alla skador på händer man fått av att öppna deras förpackningar
<einand> maxjezy: samma skit har väl alla=
<maxjezy> har bara stött på sånt där
<einand> allts, fattare inte varför netflix bara har typ "Andra" filmen i alla serier
<maxjezy> http://www.svt.se/nyheter/sverige/samsta-forpackningen-utsedd-pa-natet
<einand> kan inte gå in på svt
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll i stugan!
<Philip5> einand: har svt portat dig?
<einand> nä
<einand> jag har portat dom
<Philip5> så kan man också göra
<maxjezy> einand, för att slippa tv-licens eller för att slippa råka kliva in där?
<einand> tv licensen
<Philip5> man slipper inte någon tv-licens pga det
<Philip5> radiotjänst är rena maffian och bestämmer vem som ska betala
<David-A-3> just nu i SVT2, USAs drönare styrs med program som körs på WinXP ?
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag vägrar betala dem
<maxjezy> man ska inte betala maffia
<maxjezy> då fortsätter de bara
<einand> Philip5: ingen vet det fören det avjorts i rätten
<jonasbjork> tio minuter kvar till Stockholm. tar bara fem timmar :)
<UkuleleSolen> Nån som har koll på ljud? :) Igår fick min stationära PC hemma för sig att den inte hittade sitt ljudkort. I vanliga fall går ljudet vis HDMI. Nu är det tomt i listan av ljudenheter i ljudinställningarna
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, du har väl koll på sånt
<maxjezy> du är ju ukulele kungen
<UkuleleSolen> maxjezy: Generellt sett har jag väldigt bra koll på ljud, ja. Men ljud när det kommer till Linux och Ubuntu är en stor gåta. Jag är glad för varje dag som det funkar
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, kan du spela ika i rutan intro på ukulele?
<maxjezy> http://www.oppetarkiv.se/video/1153897/ika-i-rutan-avsnitt-1-av-10
<maxjezy> justja, du har inget ljud :)
<peyam> Nu ja
<UkuleleSolen> Sitter vid laptopen nu. men på den norska sidan av gränsen
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, sudo aplay -l
<maxjezy> du kan ju testa det i terminalen
<maxjezy> jahaja
<maxjezy> norge, fint det!
<peyam> Norge är lat
<UkuleleSolen> maxjezy: Vill minnas det såg bra ut. De fyra HDMI-utgångarna visas osv
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, det finns en trubbelshooting sida för ljud på ubuntu hemsidan
<maxjezy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<maxjezy> där kan du testa lite olika saker
<cHarNe2> maxjezy: hammarkullen ska du se om du inte gjort det
<UkuleleSolen> Var inne på den. Gjorde steg 4 exempelvis.
<maxjezy> cHarNe2, haha, verkar ju toppen
<UkuleleSolen> Men vad är egentligen skillnad mellan "sound card" och "sound module"?
<maxjezy> har för mig att module är något man lägger till i listan om den inte bootar upp med drivisen by default
<maxjezy> det brukade jag göra med min wacom back in the days
<UkuleleSolen> Den listan som jag beskrivit som tom?
<maxjezy> jag vet inte hur listorna ser ut numera
<maxjezy> men modules lägger man till i en textfil
<maxjezy> har du testat alsamixern
<maxjezy> om du kan styra spakar där?
<maxjezy> eller är det helt dött där med?
<maxjezy> kan detta ha hänt i samband med en kernel updatering?
<maxjezy> i kernelupdatering dog alltid mina drivrutiner för min ritplatta
<maxjezy> eller, kör du tex ubuntu 12.10
<maxjezy> det är en plåga i stabilitet
<maxjezy> isf, vänta tills 13.04 eller kör in 12.04 om du har möjlighet.
<maxjezy> det är typ dessa saker jag kan ge dig såhär, de tunga grabbarna kan säkert lite häftig kod
<maxjezy> cHarNe2, såg du att ja länkade en kortfilm till dig igår
<maxjezy> cartboy
<cHarNe2> ahh, såg början på den
<maxjezy> det är slutet som får en att börja gråta
<cHarNe2> får göra det :P
<UkuleleSolen> Jag får faktiskt inte öppnat alsamixern. Den i terminalen får jag dock öppnat och där ser allt bra ut. Kör 14.04
<UkuleleSolen> 13.04
<maxjezy> skumt, 13.04..
<maxjezy> har den kommit?
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, om du kör alsamixer i terminalen
<maxjezy> och trycker f6
<maxjezy> då kan du välja mellan dina ljudkort
<maxjezy> kan du göra detta?
<maxjezy> och, kan du reglera ljudnivåerna i alsamixern via terminalen?
<UkuleleSolen> brb
<maxjezy> misstänker att det har att göra med någon uppdatering
<maxjezy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2136303
<maxjezy> där ser du att det finns fler som har fått problem efter senaste uppdateringarna för 4 dagar sedan
<maxjezy> bara byt tillbaka kernel
<maxjezy> så löser det sig
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, du kan boota om datorn, sen äre bara att välja den äldre kerneln i grub
<UkuleleSolen> back
<UkuleleSolen> Aha, det var sååå det hängde ihop. En bugg med andra ord
<peyam> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skype
<peyam> men va fan står det där
<Dynamit> satan jäkla luft försvinn
<maxjezy> pruttat?
<peyam> haaa?
<maxjezy> peyam, det står lite olika saker
<peyam> ja verkligen
<Dynamit> nej maxjezy luft i kylningen
<peyam> asså de som kom på skype var ju svenskar
<peyam> inte estonia
<peyam> det var en svensk och en dansk
<Dynamit> det har varit värre men det ska fasiken inte vara luft i kylningen
<David-A-3> peyam: i svenska wikin (språklänk t.v. i eng wikin) står att svenskarna startade företaget o esterna utvecklade programmet.
<peyam> jaha
<peyam> men vem skrev första versionen?
<David-A-3> peyam: det är en wiki! skriv att du gjorde det :)
<David-A-3> peyam: (obs, gör inte det, det är inte tillåtet, skoja bara)
<peyam> haha
<peyam> Hi
<Dynamit> tänk om alltid värmen kunde vara som den är just nu
<Dynamit> GPU diod: 32*C CPU: 32*C
<Philip5> snön ligger vit på taken, endast maxjezy är vaken
<Philip5> om någon har tråkigt i natten och vill kolla på en bra video om att låna andras idéer till copyright och fair use inom musik, bild och på internet.  http://vimeo.com/62839607
<Philip5> mest inriktat på usa och att stämma folk för brott mot copyright
<maxjezy> Philip5, jorå
<maxjezy> vaken och naken
<Philip5> där ser man
<maxjezy> som nakna kocken, fixade en nice pastasallad nyss!
<Philip5> och nu fick du en video att titta på
<Philip5> du som är kreativ
<maxjezy> jo, fast jag låter mig inte begränsas av copyrights och andra licenser hit o dit
<maxjezy> om någon vill använda mina grejer så äre okej för mig
<Philip5> men andra kanske inte tycker de tär lika ok när du lånar deras idéer eller verk
<maxjezy> sant, men om de va så mån om att ingen ska låna deras verk skulle de inte släppt dem för offentligheten
<maxjezy> är man jättemån om att ingen ska få inspiration av sina verk ska man gömma undan dem
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du lyssnat något på svenska akademien
<maxjezy> förebilder kopieras när dom borde inspirera
<maxjezy> man direkt översätter eller kalkerar
<maxjezy> imiterat gangster thug för hela slanten
<maxjezy> Bronx på fel sida av atlanten
<maxjezy> antar att de menar att tex, hiphopartister i sverige tror de bor i usa, och skapar inget nytt
<David-A> en lågenergilampa som jag satte i 2005 gick just sönder. sammanlagd lystid har nog varit ca 4 år. det är bra, men inte lika bra som http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Centennial_Light
<David-A> hittar inte förpackningen till den. har jag kastat bort förpackningen?
<maxjezy> lågenergilampor kan hålla väldigt länge
<maxjezy> speciellt de gamla modellerna
<maxjezy> aja, ja fastnade på videon Philip5 postade, bbl!
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-14
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer
<maxjezy> godmorgon!
<Coffe> har ett JS script som är "krypterat" och förenklat då alla variabler fått omänslligta namn .. tips på reverce engerea de ?
<andol> Coffe: Be om att få den oobfuskerade versionen? :)
<Coffe> andol: om de fungerat så
<andol> Fast frågan är, *vill* du ens använda ett javascript du inte kan få titta på i oobfuskerad form?
<einand> realubot: ja, du sa ju att du inte druckit kaffe
<Barre> andol: det är väl inte så ovanligt att nyttja kod som man inte kan se källkoden på menar jag, det handlar väl mest om var koden kommer ifrån och hur mycket man litar på den som gjort den. Väldigt vanligt i Windows, OSX, iOS, android (samt många andra) värdlar. Men jag håller med dig i sak :)
<andol> Barre: Förvisso, men ett javascript är ju inte sällan knutet till en tjänst man driftar, vilket åtminstone i min värld gör behovet utav läsbar källkod än större.
<Barre> andol: true, liksom Oracle DB, IIS, etc.. etc... :)
<andol> ...vilket man gärna slipper drifta? :)
<andol> Men visst, du har en poäng i att vi lever i en operfekt värld.
<Barre> precis.. och i detta fall är namnet på det operfekta.... Coffe ! ;P
<andol> Har annars hört gott om den bästa utav världar. Kan man inte få leva där? :-)
<Coffe> Barre: tsss .. mr imperfekt ska knipa flabb och ordna grillfest
<Coffe> :)
<Barre> Coffe: =)
<maxjezy> tjenare Philip5
<maxjezy> har du varit ut och fotat små-pippi-fåglers?
<Philip5> hehe, inte idag
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du? ;)
<Coffe> Barre:  fixa .nu .
<maxjezy> Philip5: nää, såg dock precis att nikon d3300 har inbyggd fokusmotor
<maxjezy> väldigt överaskande
<maxjezy> jämnförde min kamera med den nyare http://snapsort.com/compare/Nikon-D3200-vs-Nikon-D3300 och se på fasiken!
<maxjezy> men det verkar bara gälla på den sidan tyvärr.
<maxjezy> makaronisar och falukorvisar till lunch
<Philip5> maxjezy: nä det tror jag inte den har om jag inte missat något
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Meerkat> Är uppdateringsservern för sverige i trusty trasig?
<Meerkat> jag fick "Hash Sum mismatch W: Failed to fetch bzip2:"... på sverige. Jag valde en dansk server som inte hade samma problem. Men nu står det "Current status: 30 updates [+30], 11476 new [+11130]." istället.
<David-A> nyss på tv "Vetenskapens värld" SVT2 20:00-21:00. om kontorslandskap, självkör bilar, duvor, o inte minst om fotografi förr o nu, som viktiga minnen el tillfäll sociala meddel (repris tis, fre)
<andol> Meerkat: "Hash Sum mismatch" är oftats ett tecken på att en pågående spegel-uppdatering, där filer som beror på varandra just för stunden inte är i synk.
<Meerkat> andol, dansk-servern funkade bra.
<Meerkat> jag är nöjd
<realubot> Hur är det - finns alla program som fungerar till orootad iPhone/iPad på Apple Store eller?
<realubot> Varför får jag ingen träff när jag söker på appens/företagets namn i.s.f?
<eatsomeatso> Morgan Live Feed 24/7 eller Ola-Conny Live Feed 24/7?
<eatsomeatso> Pay-per-hilarity.
<David-A> finns Viktoria Dyring 24/7 ?
<eatsomeatso> Vem? :S
<David-A> kolla alltid wikipedia först:  http://la.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victoria_Dyring
<realubot> peyam: börja idla!
<peyam> orka
<peyam> realubot, salam
<peyam> David-A, realubot : tjena
<Peyam>  /msg NickServ identify 13670407
<Peyam> hej
<David-A> hej
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-15
<huttan> Morgon
<andol> morgon
<Coffe> någon som sitter på ett skapa md5summa för alla filer från denna mappen och neråt  sorterat ut i en lista för kunna diffas mot en annan server ?
<andol> Coffe: Något sådant här? find -type f -print0 | xargs -0 md5sum | sort
<Coffe> andol: ska testa
<andol> Coffe: Alternativt, ifall du vill parallellelisera, find -type f -print0 | xargs -0 -L1 -P8 md5sum | sort
<andol> ...där du byter ut 8 mot antal parallella md5sum du vill köra.
<Coffe> andol: fungerar.. ska se om de funkar att kolla av filerna sedan å se
<andol> ...även om det då nästan är lättare att bara köra med gnu parallel, som gör mycket sådant automagiskt.
<Coffe> lite knepigt jämnföra 2  stora filstrukturer med varnadra
<andol> Beroende på vad det faktiska problemet är så kanske du vill pröva en annan lösningsmetod?
<Barre> diff --brief -r /path/to/folder1 /path/to/folder2   <- jämför två filstrukturer och rapporterar vilka filer som diffar (vet dock inte om den nyttjar md5 checksum), men jag brukar köra det
<andol> Typ rsync --recursive --checksum --dry-run --delete --verbose.
<Coffe> vill kolla att filer på server 1 finns och är samma på server 2 även om server 2 har andra filer oxå
<Barre> andol: var inne på rsync förut också, men eftersom jag är en slarvig en och förr eller senare glömmer bort --dry-run så vågar jag inte köra det =)
<andol> Barre: Jorå, det är därför jag är mer lagd åt att rekomendera den lösningen åt andra än att själv köra den :P
<andol> Coffe: Tja, du skulle ju kunntera montera server2 via säg sshfs, och därmed kunna köra Barre diff den vägen. Problemet då är väl dock att du då riskerar att behöva läsa lite väl mycket data över nätverket...
<Coffe> andol tyvärr inte möjligt
<Barre> Coffe: jag gjorde följade test genom att kopiera min hemma katalog till /tmp och ändra några filer i /tmp/jonas
<Coffe> Barre: fungerade bra ?
<Barre> Coffe: ställde mig i /tmp och körde find: jonas/ -exec md5sum "{}" \; > /tmp/checksum.txt
<Barre> du får lite varningar på kataloger, men det är ok..
<Coffe> Barre:  andol tack för hjälpen
<andol> Barre: find -type f
<Barre> sen ställde jag mig i /home och körde:  md5sum -c < /tmp/checksum.txt
<Barre> fungerade fint...
<Barre> andol: jo.. .det förståss :)
<Coffe> Barre:  så andra biten kollar av via check mot listan ?
 * andol hoppas att Coffe inte bara klipp-och-klistrar, utan faktiskt även sätter sig in i föreslagna lösningen, för återvinning i framtiden.
<Barre> Coffe: det är sant
<Coffe> andol:  de gör jag
<Coffe> de var en smart lösning ..
 * Barre föredrar fortfarande diff eftersom jag inte har så långt mellan mina maskiner =)
<Coffe> har en liten tankenöt :)  svara priv.. så alla får fundera.. jag är en user på ditt system.. med sudo ..   är en ensamstånde jätte viktigt produktions server.. inte redundant eller något..  jag tänker på semeester och råkar köra sudo chmod -x /bin/chmod .  hur lösa :)
<Coffe> Barre: har jag inte heller.. men inte access mellan dom
<Barre> DOH!
 * andol försöker att inte vara språkfascist, men vissa särskrivningar b
 * andol försöker att inte vara språkfascist, men vissa särskrivningar får det verkligen att blöda i ögonen...
<andol> I övrigt så är ju den där chmod:en en typisk, och inte helt dum, intervjufråga.
 * Barre har svarat Coffe med ett PM =)
<Barre> vet inte om det är möjligt att köra på mitt sätt dock, det var det första som kom upp i huvudet dock
 * Barre gains experiance
<andol> Levlar upp? :)
<Barre> tydligen
<Coffe> var helt säker på andol skulle ha något klurigt sätt
<Barre> personligen råkade jag såga av grenen "sudo" genom att sätta sudoers med fel rättigheter. det var att boota om i single mode för mig. kom inte på något annat sätt
<andol> Coffe: 1) busybox chmod, 2) python os.chmod, 3) Vilket annars språk som helst jag har möjlighet att använda mig utav.
<andol> Barre: visudo?
<Barre> jag förslog kommandor install ;)
<Barre> andol: försök starta visudo om du inte kan köra sudo :)
<andol> Barre: Poängen vart väl mer att du skulle använt visudo till att börja med? :P
<Barre> andol: jo, det är jag medveten om.. råkade dock missbruka esc+. vid fel tillfälle och trycka enter innan jag han reagera :)
<andol> Barre: EDITOR="emacs -nw" visudo :P
<Barre> don't think to
<Barre> *so
<Coffe> andol: skulle ju ha svarat privat juh
<andol> Coffe: Ähh, de som ville svara lär ju haft chansen nu.
<Coffe> andol iofs
<einand> Varför vill vissa människor ha tittlar som är lika långa som en kortare novell
<Barre> svårt att förkorta ett yrke som flaggstångsknoppspolerare
<einand> Var ute och fotografera lite igår http://i.imgur.com/Y7blPKe.jpg
<einand> Barre: eller vad sägs om en en titel som denna
<einand> Scientific Director of the Advanced Test Reactor National Scientific User Facility at the Idaho National Laboratory and Associate Professor at the University of Wisconsin.
<maxjezy> einand jag fotade månen igår jag med
<einand> maxjezy: Trevligt
<maxjezy> ja, har bara kikat på bilden i kameran dock
<maxjezy> vad hade du för glugg?
<einand> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t31.0-8/1796067_10152038541692997_7882028008231700997_o.jpg
<einand> maxjezy: min 70-300 (som jag för övrigt tappade idag, så det paja)
<maxjezy> jag fotade med 70-300 jag med :)
<einand> https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t31.0-8/1082391_10152038487582997_4902340619399287384_o.jpg
<maxjezy> :)
<Barre> einand: den är snygg.. =)
<Coffe> Barre:  la till --quiet på din check rad för bara se felande
<cHarNe2_> alltså, ska man steka saker i olja eller typ nått annat?
<cHarNe2_> har oliv-olva och så har jag sån omega3/6-grej på flaska
<maxjezy> vad ska stekas?
<cHarNe2_> korv
<maxjezy> smör ska det va då!
<cHarNe2_> ok, det är becel-flaskan?
<maxjezy> becel duger nog bra
<cHarNe2_> gött
<maxjezy> jag steker korv i gjutjärn på låg värme emd smör
<maxjezy> herregud, vilken lunchkoma
<cHarNe2_> en fråga till, försöker att installera ubuntu på en lite äldre laptop, den säger att jag har ett "low-graphict"-kort, muspekaren verkar inte vilja visa sig :S
<cHarNe2_> kan man installera från någon tty?
<maxjezy> 1994 års laptop?
<cHarNe2_> nae, 2008 kanske?
<cHarNe2_> inte säker
<cHarNe2_> är en acer
<cHarNe2_> win-xp på den, kanske lite ädlre, vet inte riktigt när win7 kom ut
<cHarNe2_> 2005 verkar den vara ifrån
<einand> Vad har hänt i skåne, eftersom det ligger på #1 i trends på twitter?
<eatsomeatso> cHarNe2_: Herregud...
<eatsomeatso> Om du tror att Windows 7 kom ut 2005...
<eatsomeatso> Inte ens Vista skulle komma ut på 2 år år 2005...
<eatsomeatso> 7 är från 2009.
<cHarNe2_> eatsomeatso: om jag tror det så?
<cHarNe2_> inte riktigt vad jag skrev, datorn är från 2005
<eatsomeatso> Ja, om du tror det så är det konstigt.
<eatsomeatso> Men nu gör du tydligen inte det.
<johanbr> cHarNe2_: vilket grafikkort är det?
<peyam> hej
<peyam> har bitit i mina läppar
<peyam> ghar sår nu. gör så mkt ont
<einand> förvaltningsrätten ville ha betalt av mig nu :(
<peyam> vf
<einand> råkade begära ut för många domar
<peyam> vah
<peyam> vadå domar
<einand> Om någon blir dömd till något i en domstol
<peyam> meh.. varför?
<einand> Intrese, jag är intresserad på hur vårat rättsystem ser på tv-licensen
<einand> så begärde ut alla dommar senaste två åren om för detta
<peyam> -.-
<andol> einand: Väl helt i linje med offentlighetsprincip att myndigheter får ta ut någon form utav "självkostandsavgift"?
<einand> andol: Japp
<einand> bad dom specifiera vart gränsen går
<peyam> einand, är inte dessa info tillgängliga på nätet då?
<einand> tror jag inte
<peyam> när kmr 14.04 ut asså
<peyam> har massor med saker o göra
<einand> brukar komma runt 28onde
<einand> väl?
<peyam> 17e står d
<einand> jasså
<peyam> måste hyra ut mitt rum. måste betala enorm hyra  & försäkringskassan  & debitering för min förra lägenhet & tandläkare för rotbehandling
<peyam> ligger jävligt illa tilkl asså
<einand> vad är hela din hyra på?
<peyam> 7000
<einand> så du vill att en som hyr ett rum, betalar ett högre belopp än dig?
<peyam> ja ( möblerat) , ingen kötid
<einand> måste vara någon desperat sate som tar det
<peyam> rimligt att det kostar mer än vanligt?
<einand> nja, det är ju kvm priset
<peyam> DEt är ganska vanligt. Som inneboende betalar man mer än andra
<einand> sedan + 10% för att d et är möblerat
<peyam> nej. man får en vardagsrum och kök på köpet.
<einand> då delar du på det priset också
<einand> aldrig hörtalas om en inneboende som betalat mera än den ordinarie
<peyam> då får man stå i kö. förhoppningsvist får man en lägenhet om 4 år
<peyam> man får  begära mer om man vill. hyr man i andra hand ska det inte bli för mkt
<einand> För en hyresrätt gäller vid andrahandsuthyrning att hyran inte får vara högre än den summa förstahandshyresgästen betalar för lägenheten. Hyr du ut en del av en lägenhet kan du begära motsvarande del av hyran.
<peyam> men inneboende får du ta hur mkt du vill
<einand> nej
<einand> du får inte ta ut mer än vad lagen tillåter
<einand> Om bostaden är möblerad kan hyresvärden göra ett påslag på hyran. Ca 10% anses vanligtvis vara rimligt. Hyran kan också vara högre om kostnader för el, TV, bredband och liknande ska ingå.
<einand> http://bopoolen.nu/lagar-regler-for-dig-som-hyr-ut/
<peyam> 15 för möbleringen och resten för el och internet
<einand> http://hyresnamnden.se/Amnesomraden/Skalig-hyra/Upplatelser-enligt-lagen-om-uthyrning-av-egen-bostad-privatuthyrningslagen/
<peyam> det blir 4300:- det är rimligt
<einand> kanske inte är så orimligt ändå, om internet m.m. ingår
<peyam> japp
<peyam> de skriver ju på annonsen att de kan tänka sig betala 5000:- tex.
<peyam> så man vet ju vad man ger sig in på
<einand> hur stort har du?
<peyam> då är man själv också lurad att hyra ut den till människan
<peyam> 65 eller 56
<peyam> jag vet inte riktigt
<einand> 3 rok?
<peyam> det är 3 rok
<peyam> ja
<einand> hemskt små rum?
<peyam> vet ej
<peyam> men det är lika stora som jag hade när jag bodde hos föräldrarna
<peyam> allt jag har får ju plats
<einand> ok
<einand> första egna?
<peyam> andra egna
<einand> ok
<peyam> hade en etta innan. bor nu med brorsan men han ska flytta ut snart
<einand> ok
<einand> Lycka till iaf :)
<peyam> tack
<peyam> bitit mina läppar nu. sår överallt. jävla läkaren tod för mkt bedövningsskit
<einand> peyam: jag rekomenerar att du tar deposition, ifall någon skiter i att betala
<peyam> ja jag ska. en månads dep
<einand> låter lite, uppsägningstiden är väl ändå 3 månadeR?
<peyam> nej.. jag skriver en månad
<peyam> men jag har moral. kommer säga till innan
<peyam> och hoppas personen har det också
<einand> du  kanske har
<peyam> ;)
<peyam> alltid käre einand
<einand> jag litar inte på folk
<einand> hade jag hyrt ut, så ahde depositionen vart lika lång som uppsägningstiden
<peyam> jag gör det faktiskt.- är optimistik
<einand> lärt mig av erfarenhet tyvär
<peyam> jag är blatte. folk är rädda för mig
<peyam> hahaha
<einand> jag är inte rädd för dig
<peyam> du ska inte
<peyam> jag är snäll
<peyam> kurder är snälla
<peyam> och heta
<peyam> Pinta är jävligt bra ersättare till pain.net
<einand> updaterar ubuntu precis på min amazon vps
<peyam> till ?
<peyam> ohh sorry
<peyam> vad kör du för ubuntu
<K350> Sugen på någon ny CLI app att pula med. Förslag?
<realubot> einand: Är du säker på det? De ändrade väl lagen för andrahandsuthyrning?
<realubot> einand: Så att man får ta marknadsmässiga hyror.
<K350> realubot: pratar ni om hyresrätter?
<maxjezy> har ni sett nya halv 8 hos mig?
<maxjezy> helge är inte med?!
<maxjezy> Pia Johansson är ny berättarröst
<K350> Det kommer nuförtiden aldrig några upgrades när jag kör apt-get upgrade. Vad kan jag göra åt det? Har Lubuntu 13.04
<Philip5> maxjezy: världen är upp och ned
<Barre> K350: det kanske inte släppts några uppdateringar sen senast du uppdaterade och då är ju detta helt normalt?
<andol> K350: Ubuntu 13.04 uppdateras inte längre.
<andol> K350: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-January/000179.html
<Barre> ahh.. läste inte 13.04 =)
<Barre> fast å andra sidan så är ju mitt statement helt korrekt :)
<andol> Förvisso
<K350> andol: Attan också. Så då måste jag installera 14.04 ..uff....
<K350> Vad enerverande..jag som är så nöjd med min maskin...
<K350> Det tar en så evinnerlig tid att konfigurera en ny installation så som jag vill ha den...hrmf...att man ska hålla på med det varje år
<andol> K350: Tja, 14.04 kommer ju att stödjas fem år, så...
<K350> Jag får väl installera den när den kommer då....suck
<maxjezy> Philip5: hela skiten är bakofram
<Philip5> maxjezy: ja precis som sm-slutspelet i hockey
<realubot> maxjezy: Helge?!?
<realubot> Whos da man?
<Philip5> realubot: det är inte helge längre som kommenterar
<hume> hej...:) nån här som har lust att försöka hjälpa mig förstå varför min backuppc-webgränssnitt inte funkar? det är cgi.... kan det vara nån SE-linux-greja?
<maxjezy> Philip5: är det inget bra slutspel?
<andol> hume: Som default har inte Ubuntu SELinux aktiverat, men väl AppArmor. Du kan se efter AppArmor-ingripande genom att greppa efter apparmor i dmesg.
<andol> hume: Dock så tror jag inte att det är någon default-profil aktiv som ska påverka webbgrejs.
<hume> andol, dmesg | grep apparmor ger en massa output....vad ska jag leta efter där? nåt med apache?
<andol> Bra fråga. Antar att du helt enkelt få titta på sökvägarna och se ifall något verkar relevant.
<andol> hume: Annars så skulle jag nog först till att gå igenom apache/nginx-loggar, och se ifall de har något relevant att säga.
<hume> andol, access.log har en rad om backuppc
<hume> 192.168.1.30 - - [15/Apr/2014:21:25:19 +0200] "GET /backuppc HTTP/1.1" 404 498 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux x86_64; rv:28.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/28.0"
<hume> säger den dig nåt?
<andol> Jupp
<andol> 404
<hume> page not found
<hume> :)
<hume> så....
<andol> Betyder att Apache inte har någon aning om att den förväntas hitta en backuppc på den url:en.
<andol> Har aldrig satt upp BackupPC själv, så har tyvärr inga pekare att dra ur skjortärmen.
<hume> andol, men du kan nåt om apache......
<andol> Jo, men jag blir ju ändå tvungen att titta på BackupPCs dokumenrtation, hur det är paketerat i Ubuntu, etc
<andol> ...och det är ju möda du precis lika gärna kan lägga själv :)
<hume> jo...:) och det har jag försökt göra.....
<hume> nu ser jag en sak: det borde ligga en .conf-fil i /etc/sites-enabled, borde det inte det?
<andol> Njae
<hume> för det är cgi?
<andol> Givet att du har något relevant i /etc/apache2/sites-available/ så vill du ha en symlänk till den i /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<hume> det finns en apache.conf-fil i /etc/backuppc, men såvitt jag kan se ingen symlänk till den från /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<andol> Annars verkar det verkar det vara populärt vad gäller Debian-paketerat webbgrejs att dumpa symlänkar under /etc/apache2/conf.d/
<hume> har ingen sån
<andol> Ubuntu 14.04?
<hume> nej, 13 nånting
<andol> 13.10?
<hume> eller 13.04, osäker.... hur checkar jag nu det?
<andol> Ahh, ser att även Ubuntu 13.10 kommer med Apache 2.4, vilket jag antar att kan vara lite annorlunda än tidigare Apache 2.2.
<andol> lsb_release -r
<hume> 13.10
<hume> jag har /etc/apache2/conf-available och -enabled
<hume> men inget i nån av dem som liknar nåt backuppc-grejs...men däremot en serv-cgi.conf
<andol> hume: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/backuppc/+bug/1243476
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243476 in backuppc (Ubuntu) "Apache 2.4 transition broke the web interface" [High,Triaged]
<hume> omg......har inte sett den.... och har frågat ordentligt på backuppc-listan.....
<andol> hume: Fast det där är ju ändå en Debian/Ubuntu-specifik grej, och liksom inget som hindrat din från att manuellt infoga rätt config på rätt plats.
<hume> det handlar om en symlänk till conf-enabled....?
<hume> wow.....nu funkar det ju!!!
<andol> Gött mos
<hume> så långt.....sen.....
<hume> från apaches error.log:
<hume> [Tue Apr 15 22:15:58.942138 2014] [cgi:error] [pid 30893] [client 192.168.1.30:38195] AH01215: (13)Permission denied: exec of '/usr/share/backuppc/cgi-bin/index.cgi' failed
<hume> [Tue Apr 15 22:15:58.942613 2014] [cgi:error] [pid 30893] [client 192.168.1.30:38195] End of script output before headers: index.cgi
<David-A> helkväll på tv 20:00 "Korrespondenterna" om Ukraina, 20:30 "Kultur i farozonen" om Turkiet, och 22:00 "Tillbaka till Homs" om Syrien.
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-16
<huttan> Morgon
<hplc> jag förstår inte vad jag har gjort, men mina java program körs inte längre, försöker jag med "java jar sökväg/till/app.jar" får jag bara en halv skärm med felemddelanden
<Barre> andol, bamsefar, HeMan: jag får inte riktigt mitt huvud att fungera på ett korrekt sätt när jag skall deisgna mina classer och konfiguration på ett skalbart och bra sätt, har ni en förstårlig guide eller pekpinnar/förklaringar så att jag inte målar in mig i ett hörn?
<bamsefar> Barre: Nja, men jag har en del erfarenhet av hörninmålning i puppet.
<hplc> java verkar ha gått sönder, har försökt installera om, men misslyckas, vilket namn har den riktiga ursprungliga i Ubuntu? jdk? jre? ee?
 * hplc gråter blod
<hplc> hjälper den här raden? "net.sourceforge.jnlp.LaunchException: Fatal: Read Error: Could not read or parse the JNLP file"
<andol> Barre: Tyvärr inget bra att peka på.
<Barre> bamsefar, andol thanks for nothing ;)
<andol> Barre: Så lite så!
<bamsefar> Barre: Vi kan prata om det? Jag kan säga vad vi gjort som varit dåligt.
<Barre> bamsefar: absolut, det kan vi göra. Men jag är så fundamentalt bakom när det kommer till att designa mina klasser att jag inte riktigt vet var jag skall börja, har dålig koll på include, require, Anchor, etc, etc.. men det släpper väl nån gång. Jag är bara orolig att jag gjort för mycket som är fel när jag äntligen börjar förstå =)
<bamsefar> Det är väl som när man börjar koda, man skriver om sina program många gånger innan det är vettigt.
<bamsefar> Barre: En sak jag lärt mig, använd inte för mycket fancy features.
<einand> Fått skriftligt via ARN, om att mitt problem med bredband skall lösas på något sätt
<Barre> einand: spännande, men det låter inte vidare förtroendeingivande med formuleringen "på något sätt" :) är det dina eller deras ord?
<einand> Barre: blandat
<einand> Barre: de har sagt att problemet skall vara löst 14-04-25 eller så får jag alla pengar tillbaka
<Barre> einand: det låter ju lovande, grattis
<einand> ok, fått den dealen innan arn svarade, dock bara över telefonen
<einand> så, dagens upptäckt, webläsare skickar en massa skit med headers informationen, som inte tillför någon funktion i dagens internet
<andol> einand: Några särskilda headers du tänker på?
<einand> andol: ja, den som skvalrar om vilken webläsare det är
<Barre> det tillför väldigt mycket för websidor så de kan samla statistik på sina besökare, det kan många gånger tillföra väldigt mycket värde för den som driver tjänsten
<einand> Barre:
<einand> IE11: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; Trident/7.0; rv:11.0) like Gecko!
<einand> FX28: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:28.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/28.0!
<einand> Chrome34: ozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/34.0.1847.116 Safari/537.36!
<einand> Tex " Mozilla/5.0" borde gå att plocka bort
<einand> och även "like Gecko!"
<andol> einand: Hur vet du att man kan göra det, utan att ha sönder n% webbplatser som gör en massa konstigheter baserat på gammla useragents?
<Barre> ok.. hur vet du att det inte tillför något värde? (jag säger inte att du har fel, inte heller att all denna information får att lita på)
<einand> är väl det som är problemet, men samtidigt känns det som om någon använder sig av de delarna.
<einand> så behöver dom göra om sin sida
<einand> eftersom den är identisk för alla webläsare
<andol> einand: I princip är jag benägen att hålla med dig, även ifall jag samtidigt ser att det är en icke-trivial avvägning vad en webbläsare kan göra utan att riskera att ha sönder bakåtkompilitet.
<Barre> den är ju inte samma på alla webläsare...
<Barre> "Links (2.7; Linux 3.2.0-4-amd64 x86_64; GNU C 4.7.2; text)"
 * andol gillar hursom den utrensning curl gjorde - http://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2012/05/12/shorter-http-requests-for-curl/
<einand> ;)
<einand> bättre testa webläsaren för stöd, än för version
<einand> andol: jag gillar curl nu :)
<realubot> De ringe till mig från Microsoft precis. Det är värst vad dålig telefonförbindelse det är mellan Redmond i USA och Sverige. Det lät nästan som om de ringde från Nigeria.
<realubot> Dessutom talar de väldigt dålig engelska. Har Microsoft outsourcat säljavdelningen till Indien?
<maxjezy> tjenare!
<realubot> "Astronomer kan nu mäta avståndet till stjärnor som finns upp till 10 000 ljusår bort med hjälp av Nasa:s Hubble-teleskop."
<realubot> Tänk om de hade fått se en exakt kopia av Jorden där borta. Då hade de satt formelsamlingen i halsen.
<realubot> maxjezy: Tjenn mittbena!
<realubot> Tjena
<realubot> Det är tangentbordsbuggen i Linux som spökar igen. Det är därför jag inte stavar korrekt.
<realubot> Den gamle tabb-buggen som gör sig påmind.
<realubot> einand: Kommentar till att det bara är 50+ personer i kanalen när det var 80-100 för några år sedan?
<realubot> "I måndags slutade teleoperatören Tele2 med datalagring och att lämna ut uppgifter om sina kunders trafik till polisen."
<realubot> "Italiens förre premiärminister Silvio Berlusconi döms till ett års samhällstjänst för skattebrott och ska nu jobba gratis på ett äldreboende en gång i veckan. Han får utöver det inte lämna sin hemregion utan tillstånd."
<realubot> Italienarna har humor.
<realubot> einand: Vad tycker vi om fingeravtrycksläsare? http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/it_telekom/mobiltele/article3821314.ece
<realubot> einand: Har NSA en fingeravtrycksdatabas?
<realubot> Problemet är att vi har redan lämnat ut våra fingeravtryckt genom att gå på hypen med touch screen.
<realubot> Hur dum får man vara som helt aningslöst börjar använda touch screen? Fattar ni inte att det bakomliggande syftet hela tiden var att samla in alla människors fingeravtryck!
<realubot> einand: Och det är nu du ska säga att du alltid har styrt din mobil/surfplatta så här: http://images.macworld.com/images/article/2010/12/fivepoint-188-221468.png
<Meerkat> tryck med sidan av fingret
<eatsomeatso> Tala för dig själv.
<eatsomeatso> "vi" inkluderar i alla fall inte mig.
<eatsomeatso> Jag skulle aldrig någonsin använda ens en gammal mobiltelefon.
<eatsomeatso> De har ett enda syfte: att totalövervaka dig via radiokommunikation med master (de kan följa exakt var du går) samt lyssna på micen även om du inte pratar i ett samtal, och även om den är "avstängd".
 * eatsomeatso vägrar att tala med någon som har en avlyssningsapparat på sig.
<eatsomeatso> De får lämna den hemma om vi ska gå på promenad t.ex.
<eatsomeatso> Det enda syftet är alltså att totalövervaka er slavar.
<eatsomeatso> Moroten är förstås "att det är så praktiskt".
<eatsomeatso> Jag tycker då inte att det ens är praktiskt. Jag vill inte bli nådd utomhus. Det är därför jag är utomhus.
<eatsomeatso> Möjligen om man uppfinner en helt ny hårdvara som klarar att skicka meddelanden krypterat utan att involvera storföretag på något sätt, och utan att röja positioner och identiteter.
 * andol tycker sig ha hört eatsomeatso dra samma resonomang tidigare, både en och två gånger.
<eatsomeatso> Men mobiltelefoner och hela de systemen är från början till slut enkom skapade för fiendens syften.
<maxjezy> andol det är nytt för mig och intressant också.
<Meerkat> för någon som inte vill bli avlyssnad så snackar du en jävla massa.
<eatsomeatso> Logik: 0
<ispookan> eatsomeatso: Mja du blir ju loggad nu tex..
<eatsomeatso> Klarar du av att tänka logiskt?
<eatsomeatso> Hur skulle ni få reda på detta om jag inte talar om det och ni aldrig uppsöker sanningen själva?
<ispookan> Haha
<Meerkat> underbart.
<maxjezy> Fan då, jag har precis hämtat foliehatten för lite konspirationsmys och så får ni han att lämna!
<Meerkat> (han->honom). Jag har uppgraderat till 14.04. När jag loggar in efter att datorn varit i låst läge så blir skärmen svart. Inte ens muspekare syns. Hur kan jag fixa?
<einand> eatsomeatso är en väldigt intressant människa, undra om det är en fas, eller om han är likadan när han fyller 80
<maxjezy> hur gammal är honom nu då?
<ispookan> Hen menar du?
<maddoc> Det han säger är väl iofs till stor del sant.
<maddoc> Fingeravtrycksläsare suger som säkerhet och klart NSA har en databas.
<Meerkat> svensk polis har också en fingertrycksdatabas
<einand> tror dock inte dom inhämtar det från mobilen
<maddoc> De har 100% success rate på att attackera iphones iaf. :-)
<einand> inte på att hämta ut fingeravtrycken, dock på att mata in dom
<maddoc> De har 100% success rate på att exploita iphones. Därmed kan de läsa fingeravtryck, alla dina mail, sms, spela in samtal och det som sägs i rummet, ta bilder, filma etc etc
<einand> nej, eftersom fingeravtrycken är låsta i cpu:n i en minnesbank som inte ens operativsystemet kan komma åt
<maddoc> einand: Source?
<Barre> för att de säger så?
<einand> går säkert få ut, men inte någon som lyckats med det ännu
<einand> sedan är jag därimot orolig över, vad som hindrar en framtida uppdatering från att skicka en kopia av fingeravtrycket
<Barre> eller att de gör det redan idag, fast de säger att de inte gör det.. men människor med makt talar alltid sanning =)
<Barre> Bill Clinton: I did not have relations with that woman
<einand> Nja, tror nog ev3on m.m. hade upptäckt d et
<maddoc> Fortfarande, vart har du läst det?
<maddoc> Kan ju vara designat så att det är ett helt eget system som sköter det som sen skickar en signal typ av eller på bara, men skulle förvåna mig om de gör det. Sen vore det rätt dålig design för en säkerhetslösning, så måste nog till något mer komplext åtminstone (som säkert går att exploita ;-)).
<einand> Följer JB fora, där allting plockas ner
<einand> sedan tycker jag dock fingeravtryck i allmänhet är en extremt värdelös auth. metod
<maddoc> Yep. Aslätt att knäcka. Räcker med att be någon hålla i ens cola-burk liksom.
<realubot> einand: Var hämtar de fingeravtrycken om inte från mobilerna?
<einand> realubot: fungerar som en hash, sparar en checksum på fingeravtrycken
<realubot> einand: Om tekniken finns att läsa av fingeravtrycken så borde det gå att samla in om man har full tillgång till systemet och om operativsystemet är sluten källkod.
<einand> Precis, det är där det oroar mig för framtida uppdateringar
<maxjezy> herregud vad ni är paranoida, vad ska de med fingeravtrycken till?
<maxjezy> plantera de vid nästa politikermord?
<Meerkat> jag undrar vem som blir nästa
<Meerkat> jag hoppas lite på beatrice ask. Men sådan tur har man nog inte.
<maxjezy> hur kan de ens veta vem fingeravtrycken tillhör. man kan lätt ha en "alfred" hemma som låser upp mobilen åt en.
<einand> någon här som kan c, och har tid att hjälpa mig med 4 rader kod?
<Meerkat> med 4 rader kod borde någon som inte kan c hjälpa till.
<realubot> Meerkat: Beatrice Ask? Vad får dig att hoppas på henne? Det är väl en av de sista personerna man ska sätta sitt hopp till.
<realubot> maxjezy: De ser ju hur ofta olika fingeravtryck används för att låsa upp telefonen. Den vars fingeravtryck oftast förekommer är den som använder telefonen och dess appar.
<realubot> maxjezy: Däremot så är det ju intressant att se vilka andra som använder din telefon för det visar ju vilka du umgås med och vilka som ev. står dig så nära att de får lov att använda din telefon.
<realubot> maxjezy: Dessutom bevisar det att ni fysiskt har träffats. Eller de har träffat din telefon i.a.f.
<realubot> Den här tekniken kommer att vändas mot vanligt folk. Frågan är inte om utan bara när. I många länder används den mot vanligt folk redan i dag.
<maxjezy> realubot: samma teknik som hade kunnat fria mikael persbrant
<maxjezy> är det inte så att alla partier är rasister utom SD?
<maxjezy> jag tänker som så, SD vill hjälpa på plats, medans alla andra ser vinsten i att ta hit dem.
<maxjezy> alltså, vi väljer att ta hit ett fåtal som stärker ekonomin istället för att hjälpa fler på plats som suger ur ekonomin
<maxjezy> det är alltså en ekonomisk fråga, man sätter ett pris på människoliv och det om något är ju rasism.
<maxjezy> dessutom om man hjälper de på plats så dör färre i färden hit, eftersom de inte tar riskerna när de endå får hjälp på plats
<maxjezy> låter mer i mina öron som om alla är helt blåsta och tro att SD är mer rasister än något annat parti när det är tvärtom
<einand> När lånar man ut sin telefon till någon. Tillåter aldrig någon använda min mobil
<einand> med undantag för knappt min fru,
<maxjezy> alla partier är ju maktgalna psykopater så därför röstar jag inte öht men om jag blev tvingad under pistolhot så hade jag nog röstat på SD
<einand> Är alla?
<andol> maxjezy: Maktgalna politiker behöver inte ens vara något negativt, då bästa sättet att bli omvald är att göra det väljarna vill, givet att väljarskaran är tillräckligt insatt.
<andol> maxjezy: I övrigt så ser jag inte varför du (och andra) känner något behov utav att använda den här kanalen för att ösa ur dig allmänpolitiska åsikter.
<maxjezy> du är ju själv en del av det.
<maxjezy> fråga dig själv varför du använder kanalen till politiskt snack
<maxjezy> jag kan bara tala för mig själv
<andol> maxjezy: Jorå, jag borde säkert vara bättre på att hålla mig jag med, även ifall jag nog allt tycker det är lite skillnad i volymer.
<maxjezy> ja, jag är mer aktiv än andra och därför kommer även mer politik från mig.
<andol> Bah
<maxjezy> Doh
<maxjezy> einand, jag köpte en 2-3 x teleconverter som jag ska sätta på min 200 mm någon kväll med måne
<maxjezy> vet inte om man kan stacka fler på rad
<maxjezy> isf har jag 200 mm x 3 x 2
<maxjezy> får det till 1200 mm isf
<maxjezy> då borde jag se gubben på månen
<maxjezy> med en crop på 1.6
<maxjezy> men det funkar säkert inte.
<einand> maxjezy: såg du min måne bild?
<maxjezy> ja det gjorde jag einand
<einand> såg du min sol bild med?
<maxjezy> nej det tror jag inte
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t31.0-8/740011_10152040171262997_6351666464985257506_o.jpg
<maxjezy> najsigt
<maxjezy> vad är det för sjö?
<maxjezy> togs de samma dag?
<einand> nä, någon veckas mellanrum
<einand> landvettersjön
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> jag har varit till Stora Delsjön jag
<einand> maxjezy: tappade min kamera igår, och  paja objektivet
<einand> maxjezy: oooh, det är typ brevid mig
<einand> eller tja brevid mitt jobb menar jag då
<einand> 3 minuters gångväg, 5 om man sniglar
<maxjezy> einand, jag var bosatt i göteborg en kortare tid för ganska många år sedan då bodde jag där vid arla och mejerivägen
<maxjezy> det var ditt 70-300 som pajade?
<einand> ok
<einand> maxjezy: japp
<maxjezy> trasigt glas eller är det af som slutat funka?
<maxjezy> vad har du nu att fota med?
<einand> gjorde lite försök att filma https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sngs7nCgCeQ
<einand> maxjezy: Zoomen som paja, AF verkar fungera
<einand> men använder det så sällan ändå, älskar mitt 50mm mera
<maxjezy> jo, det förstår man
<maxjezy> otrolig skillnad
<einand> :)
<maxjezy> jag sålde mitt 50 mm för att det var så radioaktivt
<einand> ?
<maxjezy> hade ett pentax objektiv från förr, då användes radioaktivt glas
<maxjezy> thorium tror jag det heter
<einand> ok
<einand> vad hade du för problem?
<maxjezy> jag är paranoid bara
<maxjezy> det var galet bra objektiv
<einand> aha
<maxjezy> tycker det var bättre än nikons egna
<maxjezy> nu har jag en sigma 35-70 som är galet skarp och bra
<maxjezy> ljusstark också
<einand> ok
<maxjezy> 2.8
<einand> helt ok
<maxjezy> har ju totalt kanske 10 objektiv men använder mest den senaste 70-300
<maxjezy> som jag köpte av Flygisoft
<einand> vilket är  ditt 70-300
<maxjezy> tamron
<maxjezy> billigaste varianten
<einand> avsluta precis mitt bredband hos telia, så får jag reklam "Just nu bredband 6 månader helt gratis" en slump tro?
<realubot> maxjezy: Du som är på jakt efter ett hus: http://www.blocket.se/gavleborg/Byberg_221__Hudiksvall_53205663.htm?ca=11&w=3
<einand> http://www.va.se/nyheter/tele2-slutar-datalagra-polisen-anmaler-633255
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> einand: Låter som en förvirrad polis.
<maxjezy> telia är sämst, senaste tiden har de varit allt annat än bra
<maxjezy> spärrar porrsidor, leker allan ballan.
<realubot> maxjezy: Men se upp för säkerhetstjänsten om du bor i ett sådant hus för det ser ut som en sådan stuga som rebeller håller till i. Det skulle inte förvåna mig om både Dacke, Engelbrekt och Vasa har sovit över där någon gång.
<realubot> En sak är säker. Hemnet kommer att få tuff konkurrens av Blockets bostadssajt.
<realubot> maxjezy: Här är ett anant alt: http://www.blocket.se/varmland/Sormark_7_1_och_7_2__Sormark_49788753.htm?ca=11&w=3
<realubot> För att minska övervakningsrisken så finns varken el, vatten eller internet i huset.
<maxjezy> hemnet annonserar ju för fullt nu
<maxjezy> så ja, de är nog skitnödiga
<maxjezy> realubot, inte riktigt min smak men
<hume> hej alla.... nån som vet hur jag får digitalt ljud via SPDIF att fungera ut, i Ubuntu 13.10?
<hume> i pulseaudio kontroll finns helt enkelt inte SPDIF med som utgång....
<hume> mer precist: i alsamixer finns spdif med, är satt till off, och jag kan inte sätta på den. nån som har nån idé?
<maxjezy> vad är SPDIF?
<maxjezy> ibland hoppar den igång när HDMI ljudet dör
<hume> digitialt ljud via fiberkabel, typ
<hume> speciell kabel
<maxjezy> okej
<maxjezy> trodde det var något internt ljud av något slag
<maxjezy> när min tv stängs av automatiskt så dör mitt hdmi ljud och det tar upp istället
<hume> alternativt: kan man få ljudet att gå ut via hdmi.....?
<hume> maxjezy, hur gör du det?
<maxjezy> det görs automatiskt när jag kopplar in hdmi till tv
<realubot> " En 42-årig man från Kungälv har dömts till fängelse i ett och ett halvt år för att ha smugglat vapen från USA. En av pistolerna beställde mannen från en dold marknadsplats på internet och betalade med den virtuella valutan bitcoin."
<maxjezy> eller via dvi till hdmi med adapter
<hume> hrm....jag får inget ljud via hdmi.... (tror jag i alla fall)
<maxjezy> jag kör windows å då funkar sånt supersmidigt :)
<realubot> maxjezy: De har all anledning i världen att vara skitnödiga.
<maxjezy> realubot, det är viktigt att veta vad folk betalar vapen med
<maxjezy> de flesta vapen betalas med dollar :)
<maxjezy> eller droger
<maxjezy> mexico ger droger till usa, usa ger vapen till mexico
<hume> men...... phew. jag verkar inte få nåt ljud via hdmi. jag kan välja hdmi 5.1 i pulseaudio-kontrollen, och enligt volymmätarna där så är det en massa ljud
<hume> men det verkar inte komma nåt in i förstärkaren
<hume> (har en surround-förstärkare mellan datorn och TVn)
<hume> kan det vara så att det saknas nån kabel till grafikkortet, där HDMI-kabeln ju går in.....?
<maxjezy> går din HDMI kabel från grafikkortet in i förstärkaren och sedan vidare till tvn?
<maxjezy> testa dra raka vägen till tv utan förstärkare och se om tv ger ljud
<hume> yes, så går den
<hume> ok......
<hume> fast nu fick jagigång SPDIF....:)
<hume> ok...hdmi-kabeln direkt i tvn. inget ljud
<Meerkat> hur döms man för att ha köpt ett vapen med bitcoins via tor? Erkände han?
<realubot> Meerkat: Det eller att de fick kopplade samman beställningen med mottagaren via vapenhandlarens kundregister.
<Meerkat> Förhoppningsvis erkännande. Det vore rätt otrevligt om det räcker med att beställa ett vapen i mitt namn för att jag ska hamna bakom galler.
<realubot> "Marknadsaktörer som Bloomberg News talat med framhöll att Google får allt svårare med övergången till mobila plattformar, där det är svåra för bolaget att tjäna pengar från reklam."
<realubot> Det tror jag också. Börjar vi se slutet för Google?
<maxjezy> näe, folket älskar google mer än folket älskade altavista
<peyam> Hej ngn som vet när 14.04 blir released?
<peyam> blir det ikväll lr vad?
<realubot> peyam: Vet ej men den är väl fryst så det går väl att köra redan nu?
<peyam> finns ingen nerladdningslänk
<realubot> peyam: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<peyam> det här e beta 2
<realubot> peyam: Jag antar att det bara är att uppgradera den senare ikväll för att få 14.04.
<peyam> orka
<realubot> Beta 2 är väl samma sak som 14.04.
<realubot> peyam: Det skiljer väl knappt något?
<peyam> jag vet inte. men jag vill vara på säkra sidan
<peyam> min tand
<peyam> där jag fick bdövningssprutan gör så jäkla ont
<realubot> Lär dig idla då så kanske det känns bättre.
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-17
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<hume_> hello.....
<maxjezy> .....olleh
<hume_> jag har ett lite förvirrande ssh-problem: jag gör en ssh-copy-id till en annan maskin som user backuppc, så backuppc kan ssh-a in utan lösenord. Sen när jag gör ssh -l backuppc <maskin> så frågar den efter lösen
<Meerkat> ERE FEST ELLEH?
<hume_> hur kan dt vara?
<einand> Två timmar kvar av arbetsdagen.....
<Coffe> 4a
<Frippe> övertidsdag ftw.
<huttan> morgon
<maxjezy> jepp, det är morgon!
<einand> mitt jobb praktiserar sådant där skit som kallas halvdag
<Meerkat> låter bra. Varför är det skit?
<einand> Meerkat: ännu ett sätt att spräcka deadlines, samt vad skall jag göra en ledig eftermiddag
<Meerkat> einand, seeda ubuntu-torrents? :)
<einand> pfft
<einand> har 14 kommit ännu?
<Meerkat> nej
<einand> någon ETA?
<pinnen> och idag firas det med pompa och ståt misstänker jag?
<einand> undra om inte förvaltningsrätten begår någon form av lagbrott. Dom skickade mig en förtäckning i excelformat. Som kräver macron, som gör så att den bara fungerar i Microsofts Excel och inte i Numbers, eller Openoffice.
<pinnen> är det så? Maila till dom och begär att dom konverterar om dokumentet
<einand> Ja, det är så
<Barre> be dem skicka informationen i ett format som du kan ta emot. csv, pdf, odf, etc.. ivärsta fall papper. det är inget lagbrott att skicka data i excel, det är enligt mitt tycke osmakligt och oförsvarbart.
<pinnen> roligt att dom antar att varje svensson har råd att punga ut med pengar för office
<Barre> jag tror inte att de antar någonting, tror bara att det är oförstånd det handlar om.
<pinnen> ja, tänkte mer att dom kanske hade regler att hålla sig till :) men det är sant, är nog oförstånd
<einand> jag svara
<einand> Hej,
<einand> Jag motog målförteckningen i excel binärt format.
<einand> Detta kräver Microsoft Excel och går inte öppna med några av de fria programvaror som finns.
<einand> Kräver ni verkligen att jag måste köpa ett operativsystem för flera tusen, samt ett "Tabellprogram" för ytterligare några
<einand> för att kunna ta del av informationen?
<einand> Vad har ni för möjlighet att skicka i för andra format?
<einand> --
<einand> Ein Andersson
<pinnen> det var bra skrivet
<pinnen> hehe
<Meerkat> du glömde klämma in kränkt där nånstans
<einand> jag känner mig inte kränkt, ännu
<Barre> Meerkat: hahaha... jag saknade det också :)
<Barre> ohh... btw...
<Barre> !paste | einand
<ubot2> einand: Använd http://paste.ubuntu.com om du vill klistra in 4+ rader. Klistra sedan in länken i kanalen så hjälper den som kan :-)
<Barre> ;)
<Barre> kunde inte låtabli
<einand> Barre: jag kör efter hur aktiv kanalen är, är den enda konversationen som pågår, så postar jag lite längre rader
<Barre> einand: jag förstår och jag retades lite bara
<maxjezy> Barre: norge ringde och ville ha tillbaka sitt troll!
<einand> Troll finns i sverige också
<maxjezy> ja, Barre är ju här :)
<einand> maxjezy: säg inte så, realubot och den där tor killen är nog 1000 gånger större troll
<maxjezy> det var bara på skoj
<maxjezy> Barre kan ta skoj har jag hört, han ska visst vara en riktig skojjare själv.
<maxjezy> långhelg denna helg, fy tusan vad skönt.
<einand> http://www.vasttrafik.se/Global/Dokument/Inbjudan_test_kapacitet.pdf
<einand> maxjezy: japp, och veckan efter nästa vecka är en ännu längre helg
<maxjezy> vad är det för speciellt med den helgen?
<einand> 1 maj
<maxjezy> ah vad nice
<Barre> wb HeMan
<einand> då sticker man snart hem, och är ledig ända tills på tisdag
<Barre> einand: ha en trevlig påsk
<Barre> maxjezy: jag skulle inte ha nått emot att dra till norge (förutom de sjukt höga priserna) =)
<Barre> jag tror det släpps om 3timmar och 16min
<rohde71_> #ubuntu
<maxjezy> what's new med ubuntu 14?
<eatsomeatso> Ubuntu har börjat bära string och supa.
<Dynamit> Tja hur är läget?
<huttan> gokväll
<huttan> oj, 14.04 ute
<huttan> najs najs
<Dynamit> Haga
<Dynamit> jaha
<hplc> kan man städa bort sånt som är markerat "dangling symlink" utan fara?
<Dynamit> beror på vad de används till vad jag vet
<Dynamit> men inget jag kan svära på
<Philip5> oftast men det kan ju också vara ett tecken på att något är knas
<Philip5> frågan är ju varför de blivit så de pekar på filer som inte längre finns
<huttan> Philip5: ls -al .. kolla vart den leder
<hplc> dom raderna fyller upp flera sidor i rapporten från "Tiger"
<hplc> loggfilen blir så stor och rörig att man drar sig för att alls läsa loggarna, och då fallerar hela syftet med att alls skapa loggar :S
<huttan> hplc: det vart till dig jag menade
<huttan> s[
<hplc> loggfiler är aldrig roliga, det är en av windows fördelar, där presenteras det lite snyggare, med filter å så
<huttan> såg fel
<Dynamit> du hplc man kan göra filter i *nix också
<Philip5> huttan: förstod det så jag tog inte åt mig ;)
<huttan> Philip5: =)
<hplc> har försökt hitta en logg-visare men dom ser lite "gamla" ut
<Dynamit> haha
<huttan> hplc: lär dig regex
<Dynamit> Tackar vet jag ctrl + alt + f1 det är bra funktion
<Dynamit> för veta vad datorn gör
<Dynamit> Där ser man exakt allting om man vill
<Dynamit> eller hur Philip5 ;)
<hplc> har hört talas om regex nån gång, men just nu poppade bara ordet reggae upp
 * Dynamit funderar på plantera dynamitgubbar här så det händer någonting
<hplc> funderar på att köra BOFH style, radera loggarna, problem solved
<hplc> det fanns nån "logstaash" men jag misslyckas men att få den fungera
<hplc> är logstash en "enterprise" lösning? den verkar vara vad jag söker men svår att få igång
<huttan> hplc: vad vill du uppnå?
<hplc> kunna läsa loggar utan att somna av tristess
<hplc> vill kunna filtrera och snabbt se vilka som innehåller rader som reject, deny, error
<huttan> hplc: man grep
<Dynamit> LoL huttan
<Dynamit> du läser mina tankar
<hplc> bah, dom verktygen fyller en väldigt viktig plats i många sammanhang, men för att kunna läsa loggfiler på ett strukturerat sätt utan tröttna och flum-skumma igenom dom behövs nåt som är mer tilltalande för ögonen :p
<hplc> provade testa säkerheten med metasploit VS OpenVAS, men jag blir inte klok på det, OpenVAS verkar göra ett bättre jobb, och metasploit lyckas inte utnyttja dom svagheter som den "påstår" sig hitta
<hplc> är metasploit värt nånting alls?, nu är jag inget proffs på att använda sånt, men jag har inte lyckats få metasploit att en kompromettera min win XP
<hplc> känns inte som om man har nåt att frukta alls från msf, den verkar inte ha fått några updates till sin exploits de senaste 15 åren
<johanbr> hplc: "apt-cache search log viewer" hittade swatch, har inte provat det själv dock...
<realubot> einand: Den enda här som är troll det är du din trollkarl.
<maxjezy1> :)
<realubot> maxjezy1: Där fick han så han teg. Han blev så chockad att han blev helt tyst.
<maxjezy1> realubot: aa jag ser det :)
<maxjezy> PANG!
<realubot> maxjezy: Sköt du dig?
<realubot> peyam: peo
<realubot> peyam: wzup?
<peyam> laddar ner senaste xubuntu
<peyam> och har tandvärk
<Dynamit> godnatt
<Dynamit> sov så gott när ni gubbar går och lägger er
<realubot> peyam: Gå till tandläkaren med dig.
<realubot> Dynamit: Sov gott.
<peyam> realubot, Jag var där. rotbehandlat. han sa att det e normalt att man får lite ont tills nerverna dör
<peyam> men va fan det här e mkt smärta
<Dynamit> vet jag sa godnatt
<Dynamit> men vad fan drick wisky då
<Dynamit> så godnatt
<peyam> ja men har inge sprit
<realubot> peyam: Det var oseriöst av dig att inte ha alkohol hemma.
<peyam> aa jag vet
<realubot> Ska du installera Xubuntu helt nykter?
<peyam> fick slut på skiten
<peyam> min bror har sprit men han sover nu
<peyam> nu ska jag kör ainstallation
<peyam> vi hörs
<realubot> einand: maxjezy Om någon säger att Johnny Depp är gubbsjuk vad säger ni då?
<realubot> einand: maxjezy Jag tänker på han brud Amber Heard.
<peyam> kör 14.04 automatic trim?
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-18
 * maxjezy rapar
<huttan> morgoon
<realubot> Den här kanalen är ju passivare än passiv.
<lord4163> realubot: eftersom 14.04 är så bra? :)
<realubot> lord4163: Eller för att de inte får igång sina datorer efter att ha installerat 14.04.
<lord4163> DÃ¥ brukar de komma hit och klaga med en annan dator
<realubot> lord4163: Det är linuxusers vi talar om här. De är fattiglappar. De har inte råd med två datorer. Hade de haft det så hade de köpt ett operativsystem.
<Philip5> jahapp, då är man lite på styva linan nu och kör en autoupgrade till 14.04... bara att hålla tummarna
<einand> Philip5: härmis
<Philip5> einand: har du också gjort det idag?
<einand> håller på nu
<einand> över ssh till och med
<Philip5> jag brukar aldrig göra så. jag brukar passa på att blåsa helt rent och göra en ren fräsh installation
<einand> har en gratis vps hos amazon
<einand> som jag leker med
<einand> så updaterar mest, i brist på annat att göra idag
<Philip5> ja det är ju ändå låååångfredag så du kan gott göra något lite tråkigt ;)
<einand> precis
<einand> första omstartan snart, för att se om allt lyckades
<einand> To finish the upgrade, a restart is required.
<einand> If you select 'y' the system will be restarted.
<einand> Continue [yN]
<Philip5> nu kör den "installing the upgrades" och säger att det är 3 tim 32 min kvar... om det stämmer så är det sorgligt
<einand> för mig tog det kanske 3 minuter
<Philip5> ja det låter troligare
<einand> udatera från 13.04 igår, till 13.10 eller vad den heter
<einand> så idag kör jag från den till 14.04
<Dynamit> 13.10 vilken stenålder
<Philip5> drog hem alla paketet på 8 min så det borde inte ta längre tid att packa upp dem
<einand> einand@amazon.3gdev.com's password:
<einand> Welcome to Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.13.0-24-generic i686)
<einand>   System information as of Fri Apr 18 14:14:32 CEST 2014
<einand>   System load: 0.56              Memory usage: 5%   Processes:       60
<einand>   Usage of /:  24.8% of 7.75GB   Swap usage:   0%   Users logged in: 0
<einand>   => There is 1 zombie process.
<Philip5> inte ens 64bit ;)
<einand> Philip5: kändes onödigt på 256Mb ram
<einand> och 7GB disk
<Philip5> var inte mycket ram. då kanske det var klokt att inte köra 64bit för alla binärer blir ju lite större
<Philip5> oj, jag fick svara på en fråga.... spännnade
<einand> vad för fråga?
<einand> var vist 512MB ram, jag hade fel
<Philip5> nästan som jeopardy
<einand> ?
<Philip5> om jag ville behålla en config jag ändrat i eller använda den som kom med nya
<einand> aha
<Philip5> tuff fråga
<einand> jag fick en fråga om ssh, att root inte längre för logga in
<Philip5> blir ju värsta konversationen då ju... får känslan av att ubuntu är en snygg brud man sitter och snackar med och bestämmer framtid ihop... :P
<einand> Philip5: mitt system tog minre än 19 min att uppdatera, minns inte exakt men vet att klockan stod på 14.xx när jag börja iaf
<einand> Philip5: sedan är ni gifta
<einand> Tager du detta system till din äkta hustru och älska henne i nöd och lust
<Philip5> den håller på med preparing to unpack alla paket nu och säger att det ska ta 2 tim 30 min till men jag tror inte på den uppskattningen
<einand> http://www.mynewsdesk.com/se/kommitten_for_manskliga_rattigheter/pressreleases/neurolog-adhd-finns-inte-men-det-aer-en-utmaerkt-ursaekt-972613
<Dynamit> Gör det inte va som fan
<Philip5> einand: fast jag blir skeptisk till den där boken bara av det faktumet att Scientologer står bakom författaren... :O
<einand> ok
<einand> tja, mycket håller på och hända, förra året togs ju Asbergers bort som diagnos
<einand> så nu ger  dom sig på ADHD
<Dynamit> Nu har jag ADHD så de kan dra sig till helvette med det där påståendet
<einand> The title is very misleading. Pretty much Dr. Saul explains what causes the symptoms of ADHD, not that ADHD doesn't exist at all.
<einand> The book talks mostly about ADHD in children as opposed to adults. I was looking for more information about ADHD in adults. Dr. Saul's explanation of the symptoms of ADHD in children is good but in adults it was severely lacking. ADHD presents itself differently in adults. I thought the chapter on sleep disorders chapters was best in regards to adult ADHD.
<Dynamit> LoL ADHD är det samma hela livet ut
<Dynamit> man lär sig bara handskas med den
<eatsomeatso> Jävla kuksugare på Kanal 5 vars "maxkvalitet" på deras "Play" är 320p.
<einand> eatsomeatso: kör deras app då, så kan du iaf få 720p
<maxjezy> glad posk!
<eatsomeatso> einand: Jaså?
<eatsomeatso> Vad körs den "appen" i?
<eatsomeatso> Jag har en sådan där Bluestacks-grunka som man kan köra Android-skit i.
<eatsomeatso> Störigt att 1080p inte är standard år 2014.
<eatsomeatso> Men framför allt när inte ens 720p är tillgängligt... det är bara vansinne.
<eatsomeatso> När man vet att de spelat in programmen i minst 1080p, men förmodligen 4K.
<maxjezy> vilka program?
<realubot> einand: Togs bort och togs bort. Asperger ingår i Autismspektrumtillstånd.
<einand> för lite material produceras i 1080p
<realubot> einand: Asperger fanns ju inte som diagnos förr men ändå hade väl folk symptomen? Då kallades des för simple schizofrenia eller något.
<einand> bandbreddn räcker inte till
<realubot> einand: Diagnosnamn kommer och går symptomen består.
<realubot> einand: men det är löjligt att påstå att Asperger har tagit bort för de som fick Asperger diagnos förr fåt diagnosen högfungerande autism i dag.
<realubot> einand: Och de flesta som får ADHD-diagnos har redan en diagnos och är kända inom psykiatrin.
<einand> går in under ett sammlingsnamn i stället
<einand> mycket bättre
<realubot> einand: Samtidigt som DSM-V innebär att man ska fokusera mer på individens problem och inte på diagnosens formella kriterier. Så frågan är vilket är bäst? Att diagnosticera en person med Asperger och säga att den personen är si och så för den har Asperger eller att ställa diagnosen autismspektrumtillstånd och sedan beskriva individens problem av ett autismspektrumtillstånd.
<einand> problemet är att man diagnostierserar efter individens hinder, och inte deras förmågor. Vilket lätt ger en ursäkt att inte orka/klara av andra saker
<realubot> Själva grejen med en diagnos är ju att ringa in problem för att sedan försöka lösa dessa.
<einand> därför gillar jag högfungerande autism bättre
<einand> eftersom det lägger tonvikten på hur man löser problemet.
<einand> och på vad folk klarar av
<realubot> einand: Jämför med ett datorprogram. Varför fokusera på buggen när programmet kraschar? Varför inte glädjas åt allt som fungerar? Jo för det är ett idiotisk sett att komma tillrätta på problem som är av avgörande betydelse för funktionsförmågan.
<einand> fast nu var det ju inte det jag menade
<einand> utan jag ser nog mera det som att man försöker inte använda ett bildediteringsprogram som webserver
<realubot> einand: Okej.
<einand> helt otroligt, min kod fungerar ju
<realubot> einand: Hur som helst så är ADHD-diagnosen under viss attack. Det finns nog minst fyra skäl till det: 1. Det är för enkelt att ställa en ADHD-diagnos vilket minskar tillförlitligheten av diagnosen. 2. Det finns politiska motiv till att friskförklara sjuka människor för att skylla deras problem på ovilja istället för oförmåga. 3. Det har gått viss inflation i AHDH-diagnostiken (detta hänger kanske samm
<realubot> Däremot är det anmärkningsvärt att den psykiska ohälsan ökar så mycket bland ungdomar (men sjunker i övriga befolkningen).
<realubot> Vad beror det på? Är det videovåldet, Internet, jämställdheten, valmöjligheterna, dokusåporna, einand, miljöföroreningar eller vad beror det på?
<realubot> einand: Om jag säger att jag misstänker att du har Asperger vad säger du då?
<einand> att du har fel
<eatsomeatso> maxjezy: Morgan & Ola-Conny, Ullared.
<eatsomeatso> Utan tvekan allra minst 1080p. Troligen 4K.
<eatsomeatso> Men att de sedan distribuerar det i 320p...
<eatsomeatso> realubot: Jag säger att du är hjärntvättad och att det är en låtsassjukdom.
<eatsomeatso> Och att folk alltid haft olika personlighetstyper.
<eatsomeatso> Och att varenda jävla fjant ska ha en diagnos nuförtiden.
<eatsomeatso> För att de vägrar inse att de är missanpassade. Som jag. Jag är missanpassad. Inte fan skyller jag det på någon påhittad sjukdom.
<realubot> einand: Du skrev för länge sedan att du trodde jag hade Asperger? Hur tänkte du där?
<eatsomeatso> Åter igen tryckte jag tydligen på någon okänd knappkombination som dödade IRC-klienten utan varning.
<einand> realubot: du verkar ha problem med de sociala regler som finns
<eatsomeatso> Jag måste ha någon slags sjukdom.
<eatsomeatso> Det kan ju inte ha varit ett misstag.
<einand> eatsomeatso: döda irc av misstags sjukan
<Meerkat> eatsomeatso, xchat?
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Det är ju bara en definistionsfråga vem som är missanpassad och vem som har en diagnos. Du kan ju se en diagnos som en underkategori till missanpassad.
<eatsomeatso> Jag hatar när folk gör program med tusen olika knappkombos som gör idiotiska grejer.
<eatsomeatso> Meerkat: Nästan. Hexchat.
<einand> http://amazon.3gdev.com:8000/
<realubot> einand: Som IRC-regler menar du?
<eatsomeatso> realubot: Tjejer vill inte ha mig. Betyder det att jag är sjuk? Eller är jag helt enkelt inte en attraktiv hane? Jag kan förbanna mina gener, och "skylla ifrån mig", men det gör inte att tjejer automatiskt börjar dras till mig. Så det är meningslöst. Om någon vill kalla mig saker så gör det, men kalla det då för vad det är: en ren förolämpning. "Aspberger" har blivit både ett skällsord och något som ynkliga stac
<eatsomeatso> kare kan luta sig mot och skylla alla sina misslyckanden på.
<eatsomeatso> "Nej, jag kan inte göra X, för jag har Y."
<eatsomeatso> "Jag klarar ingenting, så jag tänker inte ens försöka."
<eatsomeatso> Jag har försökt, och misslyckats. Alltså kan ingen klandra mig på det sättet.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Men en missanpassning beror väl på någonting. Det finns väl inte bara där som någonting "magiskt" utan logisk förklaring. Så diagnoserna är ju bara namn på personlighetstyper.
<eatsomeatso> Vissa föds med mycket goda förutsättningar, och andra gör det inte.
<eatsomeatso> Just därför behöver de inte kallas "diagnoser".
<eatsomeatso> De är ju personlighetstyper.
<realubot> Man får ju skilja på någonting som drabbar en frisk person och någonting som någon alltid har varit.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Men ingen har ju påstått att Asperger är en sjukdom.
<eatsomeatso> Pja... det är ganska konstigt, det där, med folk som "får aspberger".
<eatsomeatso> Eller ADHD.
<eatsomeatso> Eller vad det kallas den här veckan.
<realubot> En personlighetsstörning är inte heller en sjukdom utan just en onormal avvikelse när det kommer till personlighet.
<eatsomeatso> Jag har inget som kan liknas vid ett "liv". Jag vet att jag gjort allt i min makt för att ändra det. Just den vetskapen gör det omöjligt för mig att klandra mig själv. Däremot kan jag vara förbannad, frustrerad och allmänt bitter.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: De kallas ju för diagnoser för att de innebär att personen är så onormal att den inte fungerar tillräckligt väl i samhället.
<eatsomeatso> Ännu värre är det väl om det faktiskt finns personer med faktiska diagnoser, som p.g.a. samhällets idioti nu blir ännu mer förlöjligade.
<eatsomeatso> För att det gått inflation i dessa begrepp.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Det låter ju som om du skulle kunna kvala in för en diagnos om du har gjort allt som står i din makt för att passa in och om du ändå inte har lyckats. Då ligger det s.a.s. utanför din kontroll.
<Meerkat> som våldtäkt?
<eatsomeatso> Jag vet några personer som tidigare alltid varit sociala och "rådiga", som senare blivit totalt inåtvända och ensamma med "social fobi". Jag är övertygad om att det har att göra med samhällsutvecklingen.
<eatsomeatso> realubot: Tja... eller helt enkelt ogynnsamma förhållanden.
<realubot> Sedan när blev våldtäkt en diagnos? Jag trodde att det var ett brott som drabbade personer.
<eatsomeatso> realubot: En helt "frisk" människa kan arbeta hela sitt liv utan att lyckas med någon uppfinning utan att ha en sjukdom.
<eatsomeatso> Möjligtvis "hopplös envishet" om det räknas som en sjukdom.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Social fobi är ju en sjukdom som kan drabba en från början frisk person medan t.ex. Asperger är ett till största delen medfött tillstånd.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Sedan beror ju social fobi på ca. 30 % gener och autism till ca. 80 % gener.
<realubot> Så det går ju in i vartannat.
<eatsomeatso> Vet inte varifrån du får de sifforna, men...
<eatsomeatso> Det är bara en allmän uppfattning jag har: att folk gömmer sig bakom diagnoser och bokstavskombinationer.
<eatsomeatso> "Nej, jag KAN inte läsa den här boken, för jag har lyslexi!"
<eatsomeatso> Jo, du KAN läsa boken. Du behöver bara mer tid.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Men du får ingen diagnos för att du inte har lyckats med någonting storartat. Diagnoser är bara aktuella om du inte fungerar i samhället pga beteende och mående.
<eatsomeatso> Jag läser själv långsamt och har svårt att koncentrera mig, men lägger jag manken till så kan jag det.
<eatsomeatso> Folk måste fatta att allt inte är en tävling.
<einand> allt är en tävling
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Jo, men det är ju ingen seriös person som säger att en dyslektiker inte kan läsa en bok. Det är ju just det att det tar onormalt lång tid för de saknar automatisk avkodningsförmåga.
<eatsomeatso> realubot: Varför är det ett problem att man inte kan läsa ut en bok på nolltid?
<eatsomeatso> Snarare borde det nästan vara en fördel eftersom den då "räcker längre".
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Det är ett problem om du inte fungerar i samhället p.g.a. att du läser för långsamt.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Du kommer inte kunna fungera tillräckligt väl i samhället om du läser för dåligt.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Och om du läser alldeles för långsamt så är du antingen analfabet, har koncentrationsstörningar eller dyslexi eller en blandning av ditten och datten.
<eatsomeatso> Det finns givetvis extremfall...
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Och då kan du få en diagnos som gör så att du kan fungera i samhället trots att du inte fungerar som alla andra.
<eatsomeatso> Varför fungerar man i samhället bara för att man få en diagnos?
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Du slipper läsa lika mycket eller får mer tid på dig. Du kan vara med i samhället och samhället har mer nytta av dig än om du står utanför. Alla blir glada och nöjda.
<einand> 1397831813;173.252.120.117:50004;;/
<einand> så fint loggar min server :)
<realubot> eatsomeatso: För att om du får en diagnos så kan man: 1. Mildra symptomen med medicin/terapi. 2. Optimera din prestation utifrån dina problem.
<eatsomeatso> Jag betackar mig deras gift till "medicin".
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Säg till din server att skärpa sig. Det där är ju fullständigt obegripligt.
<eatsomeatso> Eller deras bluffterapi från Frankfurtskolan.
<realubot> einand: Det var till dig.
<einand> realubot: inte alls tid;ip:port;refere;url
<realubot> einand: Det är ju valfritt. Bara för att medicinen finns så måste ju inte du äta den.
<eatsomeatso> Kanske är det koordinater till en kruka full med guld.
<realubot> einand: Det var till eatsomeatso.
 * realubot blänger på Tabb-tangenten.
<eatsomeatso> Morgan & Ola-Conny: En Stark Inre Resa -- ett program där de testar olika droger.
<_einand> problem solved
<realubot> Det är 2014 och tabb-buggen som gör så att tabb visar det senaste namnet istället för det nick man tänker på finns kvar.
<eatsomeatso> Morgan på LSD... vore intressant.
<_einand> eatsomeatso: seriöst?
<eatsomeatso> _einand: ?
<eatsomeatso> Det var ett skämt...
<_einand> typiskt
<eatsomeatso> Men ska nog föreslå det till Kanal 5.
<_-1st1-_> så
<realubot> eatsomeatso: De måste ju utveckla OC&M.
<_-1st1-_> känns som man är tillbaka på 90-talet nu
<eatsomeatso> Hehe... ja.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Det finns en gräns för hur många gånger de kan köra OC&M reser ut i världen konceptet.
<eatsomeatso> Så... såg ni gårdagens avsnitt av Skilda Världar?
 * eatsomeatso leker att det är 90-tal.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Det kanske är dags för OC&M goes trainspotting.
<_-1st1-_> OC&M goes berserk i frukt butiken
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Hash-rökning i Amsterdam, heroin i Afghanistan.
<eatsomeatso> realubot: Ja, men å andra sidan kan de inte gärna gå tillbaka till lokala småsaker.
<_-1st1-_> Opium i ...
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Tänk dig M kommentar till heroinet: "den skiten kan de ta väck".
<eatsomeatso> :) Som sagt tidigare... det känns fortfarande inte som att varken Morgan eller OC har varit någonstans.
<eatsomeatso> De har liksom rent geografiskt varit där, men inte mentalt.
<eatsomeatso> De har ju totalt misstolkat allt de sett.
<eatsomeatso> Bara en sådan sak som att ingen av dem kan engelska för fem öre.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Den logiska höstsäsongen är OC&M goes politics.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: OC&M hälsar på de politiska partierna och söker sig ut i EU.
<eatsomeatso> Vore plågsamt... :S
<eatsomeatso> Jag tror att Kanal 5 ser dem som två guldkalvar som kan mjölkas i all oändlighet.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: "Accuse med please, can I äjt this?" säger OC om Front Nationals partiprogram.
<eatsomeatso> :)
<eatsomeatso> "Vatt cän I found får... politics? På-litt-icks?"
<eatsomeatso> Och så en person som står och ser ut som ett frågetecken.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: De kan få en avgörande betydelse för EU-politiken. Efter att ha träffat OC&M så kommer Front National aldrig gå med på att ingå i samma EU-grupp som SD.
<eatsomeatso> Jag fattar inte riktigt varför OC har fått ett nytt jobb.
<eatsomeatso> Han var ju "brödansvarig" i många år.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Kanal5 kommer att köra OC&M så länge det är kanalens mest sedda svenskproducerade program.
<eatsomeatso> Troligen, ja.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Det finns ingen chans att de lägger ner OC&M.
<eatsomeatso> Så länge de är pinsamma och säger konstiga grejer...
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Men däremot så är det läge för OC&M att driva upp lönen så att de får del av de miljoner som Kanal5 och produktionsbolaget tjänar på programmet.
<eatsomeatso> Misstänker som sagt att de har skrivit på något tidigt slavkontrakt.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Det är nu OC&M har byggt upp sitt varumärke så mycket att de har en chans att bli rika på programmet.
<eatsomeatso> Förmodligen livet ut.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Om inte Kanal5 pröjsar några miljoner till dem de kommande säsongerna så tar de sig sälja och går till TV3.
<eatsomeatso> Samt att det trots allt är Sverige. Inte UK eller USA.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Kanal5 har gått på en riktig mina i att bygga upp OC&M varumärke. De kan aldrig äga OC&M och om OC&M går till TV3 så kan de säga: Vi har en idé till ett TV-program - jag (OC) och M åker ut i världen, ett TV-team filmar, ni klipper ihop något roligt, TV3 sänder. Klart!
<eatsomeatso> Ja... men det förutsätter ju att de inte skrivit på slavkontrakt.
<_-1st1-_> MTV är det väl snare
<eatsomeatso> Jag kan mycket väl tänka mig att Bobbo Krull omedelbart insåg potentialen.
<_-1st1-_> eller strix
<realubot> eatsomeatso: De skulle på allvar kunna bli rika på sitt varumärke. Jag tror inte det går att ha ett kontrakt som hindrar dem från att synas i andra produktioner och kanaler.
<eatsomeatso> realubot: Är det inte närmast praxis?
<eatsomeatso> Jag har i.o.f.s. ingen insyn i den branschen.
<eatsomeatso> Bara utgår från att de skrev ett sådant kontrakt.
<eatsomeatso> Jag menar, vad skulle de göra? Inte skriva på?
<eatsomeatso> Och inte få vara med?
<eatsomeatso> I början, alltså.
<_-1st1-_> nästan alltid skrivs det ett 5 eller 10års avtal att dom inte får gå till konkurenter
<maxjezy> beror ju på förhandlingsläget
<maxjezy> zlatan skulle tex inte skriva ett sånt
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Jo men hur får man ensamrätt till att visa upp två personer i TV? En sak är ju att äga rättigheterna till namnet Expedition Robinson och konceptet ett gäng fånar filmas när de leker överlevare på en solig ö.
<maxjezy> däremot skulle tv skriva att de får snaska kotte om de fuckar med zlatan.
<eatsomeatso> "Ni kommer att få vara med i TV och synas för miljonpublik! Skriv på detta kontrakt där ni för resten av era liv endast får vara med i produktioner på Kanal 5." "Visst! TACK!"
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Men går det verkligen att äga namnet Ola-Conny & Morgan?
<einand> iaf, är Strix som gjort "Ullared"
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Och programidén: Filma två gubbar på semester.
<eatsomeatso> realubot: Nä, men deras medverkande, förmodligen.
<eatsomeatso> BRB.
<realubot> maxjezy: När vi ändå snackar Zlatan. OC&M premiäravsnitt drog fler TV-tittare än Zlatan-intevjun i TV.
<realubot> Det säger väl vem det är som är kung när allt kommer till krita.
<einand> Bada Bing
<realubot> OC&M > Zlatan
<einand> ingen av dom är bra
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Jag tror inte det går att binda upp folk på det viset till en TV-kanal/produktion. Det är tveksam till att det finns sådana kontrakt.
<realubot> *Jag är tveksam ...
<realubot> einand: Zlatan kan träffa en boll. OC&M har stil och klass.
<einand> ok,
<maxjezy> den dagen då ola conny och den andra äger sig själva och producerar eget så får de min respekt
<maxjezy> tills dess framstår de som små kycklingklubbor i mina ögon
<einand> http://olaconny.se/
<einand> någon som vill spela OpenRA med mig?
<realubot> OpenRA?
<realubot> Sådan skit kan de ta väck.
<einand> varför då?
<einand> ser det som en intressant avkoppling ibland
<realubot> einand: Jag tycker inte det är tillräckligt mycket strategi i det strategispelet.
<einand> ok
<realubot> einand: Har du spelat rollspel?
<einand> ja
<realubot> einand: Nu snackar vi bordsrollspel och inte sexrollspel?
<einand> ja
<realubot> einand: Vad har du spelat för rollspel, varför började du och varför slutade du?
<einand> D&D; Grubs; Drakar och Demoner 97Ã¥rs upplaga
<einand> The Maskurade
<einand> stavningen är säker dålig
<realubot> Ja men det spealr ingen roll.
<realubot> Vampire The Masqurade är det du pratar om.
<einand> du fråga vilka jag spelat
<einand> Precis
<einand> varför undrar du?
<einand> GURPS
<realubot> The Masquerade
<realubot> Stavs det. Jag kan inte heller stava.
<einand> Varför tror du att jag slutat?
<realubot> einand: Inge orsak alls egentligen. Jag blev mest nyfiken.
<realubot> einand: Jag spalade också rollspel när jag var yngre.
<realubot> För typ 20 år sedan eller något.
<realubot> einand: Gamal Drakar & Demoner, gamla Mutant, Sagan om Ringen m.m.
<realubot> einand: Jag tror att du ahr slutat för att du: 1. inte har tid. 2. har svårt att samla alla spelare nu när de har blivit vuxna och har familj och barn. 3. har vuxit ifrån det.
<realubot> einand: Det märks att du är några år yngre än mig.
<einand> ok
<einand> det är gamla D%D som jag spelar med
<realubot> einand: Du missade nog gamla Drakar & Demoner och gamla Mutant. Du spelade t.ex. DoD97.
<realubot> einand: D&D? Dungeons & Dragons eller Drakar & Demoner?
<einand> var nog den före 97, var första utgåvan jag spela. (Den svenska)
<einand> den svensk utvecklad
<realubot> Okej.
<realubot> einand: Jag har lekt lite med tanken på att skapa ett eget rollspel men jag tror det är svårt att få ekonomi i det.
<realubot> einand: Fokusera på världen eller metaploten snarare. Ungefär som att skriva en roman men som ett rollspel där äventyren/kampanjerna är olika kapitel i en väl genomtänkt historia.
<realubot> einand: Den gamla svenska Drakar & Demoner var nog ett "plagiat" av Dungeons & Dragons med spelsystem från Chaosium.
<einand> ok
<eatsomeatso> Var väl en ren översättning?
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Det tror jag inte?
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Jag tror gamla Mutant var en översättning av Gammworld men jag är inte säker.
<realubot> *Gamma World
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Drakar & Demoner hade ju ingen spelvärld. Det var bara en fantasy-setting. Men Dungeons & Dragons hade väl en utvecklad värld?
<realubot> eatsomeatso: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drakar_och_Demoner#Ursprung
<eatsomeatso> Jag har ingen specialkunskap i ämnet, så ska inte uttala mig egentligen.
<eatsomeatso> Bara ett antagande.
<eatsomeatso> Dock hade jag som 12-åring mycket roligt åt "Mu-tant".
<eatsomeatso> Namnet.
<eatsomeatso> Jag var en omogen 12-Ã¥ring.
<realubot> eatsomeatso: Jag har ingen specialkunskap i ämnet heller men jag hade för mig att DoD != D&D.
<einand> realubot: sorry jag försvann, telefon ringde
<einand> Drakar och Demoner hade en helt egen värld
<Philip5> einand: gav mig ut en sväng och lät upgraden gå medan jag var borta och nu efter omstart så verkar ju allt funka... vad trist... vad ska jag göra nu?!
<einand> tänk vad lätt det är att hijacka folks webläsare, la upp en länk på random forum, fått 200 unika ip som besökt den
<einand> detta på typ en halvtimme
<eatsomeatso> "hijacka folks webläsare"?
<eatsomeatso> Vad menar du?
<realubot> einand: Det ursprungliga DoD hade inte mycket till egen värld. De hade en generell fantasy-setting men sedan växte Erb Altor-världen fram. Den påstås ha varit ett lappverk av olika världar och inten enhetlig egen värld.
<realubot> Den ersattes av den där Chronopia eller vad den hette som skulle ta DoD in på den am. marknaden.
<realubot> einand: Vad tror du om min idé att starta ett rollspelsföretag och ge ut ett eget rollspel då?
<realubot> einand: Men vad ska du med deras unika IP och framförallt hur vet du att de inte använder Tor-IPs?
<chosig> Idén med Ereb var först bara att knyta ihop kampanjerna, men det växte. Första varianten var ett inbyggt Europa fast det övergavs, den officiella är helt "custom"
<chosig> Ombyggt...
<einand> realubot: tror tyvär inte rollspel är så gångbart idag. Inte i sverige iaf
<einand> realubot: Tor avslöjd om det är en exitnod för dom
<eatsomeatso> einand: Åter igen... vad menade du?
<einand> eatsomeatso: ?
<eatsomeatso> "hijacka folks webläsare"?
<einand> eatsomeatso: jo, menar om man skriver "elak" kod, så är det inte alls svårt att få folk att köra den
<eatsomeatso> Då ska man ju kunna det också, och det måste finnas ett hål.
<eatsomeatso> Och man måste ha möjlighet att nå ut.
<eatsomeatso> Mycket om...
<huttan> eatsomeatso: om du kör dålig kod kan den skapa ett hål. t.ex javascript
<eatsomeatso> ?
<huttan> eatsomeatso: du är för noob för ämnet, släpper det
<einand> eatsomeatso: alla webläsare har aktiva hål
<eatsomeatso> huttan: Du som har noll koll på vad du pratar om.
<einand> Han berätta bara hur det gick till
<einand> fast samma idé fungerar på "bjud godis" på gatan med
<einand> hur många tar inte mot gratis produkter på stan
<einand> typ banener, dricka, godis
<einand> m.m.
<eatsomeatso> Varför skulle någon ge en sådan?
<eatsomeatso> Banan till en främling?
<eatsomeatso> Såvida det inte är en snuskhummer som vill se en snygg, ung brutta förtära den i vad han hoppas kommer att bli genom ett sensuellt tillvägagångssätt.
<einand> eatsomeatso: märks att du inte bor i storstan
<eatsomeatso> Vad är poängen? Att de ska sälja fler bananer? Eller pracka på en något helt annat?
<eatsomeatso> "Kolla! Du får en banan! Nu är vi kompisar! Vad betalar du f.n. i månaden för din telefon?"
<einand> olika kampanjer, nu sist var det Greanpeace
<einand> som delade ut ekolgiskabananer
<einand> ibland delar Metro ut äpplen
<einand> Starbuks bjuer på kaffe
<einand> Hemköp delar ut Fanta
<einand> Ibland får man till och med en hel middag, i form av snabbmat eller salad
<einand> Var någon ny cocsdryck en annan gång
<einand> (nu har jag bara nämnt dessa som man kan äta)
<einand> telenor delade ut kontantkort ett tag, förladdade med 600kr
<einand> Comviq delar alltid ut kontantkort
<einand> även den här, som är så billig när man ringer utomlands
<einand> just det, Yougurt fick jag med en gång
<einand> jouice
<einand> Kex
<einand> frukostkex
<einand> Sushi,
<einand> och Lax
<realubot> einand: Det låter som om du tillbringar för mycket tid i stan.
<einand> realubot: pendlar ju
<einand> så dom står på busshållplatserna när man byter
<einand> Philip5: <3
<einand> Philip5: https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t31.0-8/740011_10152040171262997_6351666464985257506_o.jpg
<einand> Varför bygger vissa minneskortstillverka in en LED
<realubot> einand: Jag tänkte att om man gör spelet på svenska och översätter till am. så kanske det finns en marknad?
<einand> realubot: tror man får börja med useng
<realubot> einand: Varför börja med useng?
<realubot> einand: Man skriver på svenska med USA i bakhuvudet hela tiden. Sedan översätter man till engelska. Anledningen till att jag vill skriva på svenska är att jag skriver ledigare på svenska än på engelska.
<einand> realubot: kanske, måste vara en rejält duktig översättare då
<realubot> einand: Jo. Det måste vara typ en riktig översättare.
<realubot> Google Translate duger inte här inte.
<maxjezy> tjenare!
<peyam> hej
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-19
<realubot> peyam: Yo!
<peyam> yo
<peyam> sup?
<realubot> peyam: Lagar middag. Du då?
<peyam> lite tidigt kanske?
<peyam> inte mkt
<peyam> kunde inte somna
<realubot> peyam: Sent snarare.
<peyam> var ironisk
<realubot> peyam: Det gick inte hem.
<peyam> jag vet
<realubot> peyam: Ligger du vaken och tänker på mig eller varför kan du inte sova?
<peyam> tänker på dej
<realubot> Jag förstår.
<realubot> Du är inte ensam om det.
<peyam> jag hoppas det
<realubot> Många tjejer gör samma sak.
<peyam> Killar då?
<huttan> morron
<eatsomeatso> Här är det livat som vanligt.
<degn> bra ös
<einand> logga till en roterande txt fil, eller mysql databas
<peyam> hej
<peyam> Farbror Peyam här
<realubot> peyam: Hello peyam.
<peyam> hello gubben
<realubot> peyam: Vad görs?
<peyam> äter
<peyam> i onsdags lagade en veckasmat
<huttan> gokväll
<realubot> huttan: god kväll Mr Hutta.
<huttan> hek realubot
<huttan> e du kåt??
<maxjezy1> rakt på rödbetan där!
<huttan> eyes
<peyam> hej igen Farbror Peyam här
<peyam> vad händer här?
<huttan> peyam: hej
<peyam> Ser att någon stöker till
<peyam> huttan, hej
<huttan> peyam: hur e läget ikväll_
<peyam> jodå.. har fortfarande ont i tanden men mer i läpparna som ajg tuggat på under bedövningen
<maxjezy1> peyam, har du varit till tandläkaren?
<peyam> ja två gånger. första gången blev jag bättre, andra gånger fick jag 3 ggr mer smärta men jag fick antibiotika
<peyam> körde med Tramadol. den hjälpte
<maxjezy1> där ser man
<huttan>  case E32:   SchemaRead(object, field, _E32);        break;
<huttan> OOOPS
<huttan> C is not known here'
<peyam> orka med case
<huttan> peyam: vad menar du?
<peyam> vem kör med case
<huttan> peyam: alla som kan koda???
<peyam> haha. hur mångar case har du?
<peyam> göra många case med en for och ändra namn på dem med en till for
<peyam> fan det ska jag testa
<huttan> peyam, du e noob
<peyam> nää
<peyam> jag epro
<huttan> peyam: jag skojar aldrig
<peyam> inte jag heller
<peyam> fast det går ej göra case så där ... hmm
<huttan> peyam: ok jag gör pastebin så kan du faktorisera
<peyam> nää
<peyam> det går inte som jag sa. case har du en början och en slut
<huttan> peyam: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7287102/ headder
<peyam> nästa
<huttan> peyam: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7287105/
<huttan> peyam: gör bättre
<peyam> orkar ej läsa genom allt.
<peyam> men det var mkt kod
<huttan> peyam: varför klaga då ?
<peyam> klagar ej
<peyam> jag vet inte ens vad du programmerar
<huttan> peyam: noob
<peyam> nää
<peyam> vil du se mina kode?
<huttan> ja
<peyam> nää
<huttan> visa
<peyam> du kmr ej fatta ngt
<peyam> jag har bara matlab filer
<huttan> voisa
<huttan> visa
<peyam> det e inte som C/c++
<huttan> visa
<peyam> det e många filer.
<huttan> jag kan de flesta språk
<peyam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7287123/
<peyam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7287127/
<peyam> enklare än C men jag har simulink annars
<peyam> och det e bara o rita
<huttan> peyam: du e elit!
<huttan> peyam: vad implementeras det du skriver i för språk__
<peyam> det e jävligt enkelt. bara matris dimensionerna är problematiska
<huttan> ??
<peyam> flygteknik
<huttan> nej
<peyam> matlab e super enkelt. det e bara att man vet matrisdimesionerna. om man vill göra allt manuellt. annars matlab har jävligt nice inbyggda funtioner
<peyam> vad menade du?
<eatsomeatso> peyam är bland de mest irriterande personer jag stött på och har honom därför ignorerad.
<delhage> octave
<peyam> octave skriver jag i min laptop
<peyam> eatsomeatso, Sverigedemokraten igen?
<huttan> peyam: java?
<peyam> Java skriver jag om jag vill göra appar
<peyam> annars not a big fan
<huttan> peyam: vad implementeras det du skriver i för språk?
<peyam> vad betyder det?
<peyam> matlab e eget språk
<peyam> eatsomeatso, jag kommer avstängda dej från kanalen om du fortsätter så
<huttan> peyam va?
<huttan> peyam av det jag ser tror jag det implemteras i c eller c++
<huttan> peyam men C++ implementeras genom C...
<eatsomeatso> Eh...
<eatsomeatso> huttan har nog huttat lite väl mycket i spritflaskan.
<peyam> back in the air
<peyam> einand, var hittar jag biliga biljetter till gbg?
<peyam> realubot, görs mannen?
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-20
<nicklas> hallå, det är konstigt. när jag kör live både senaste ubuntu och xubuntu, och öppnar additional drivers tabben i software properties, så visar den att jag använder xorg, men den hittar nvidia drivrutiner, tillgängligt att välja. sen när jag installerat och ska in där för att installera nvidia drivrutinerna, så krashar det. jag har en asus ultrabook med nvidia optimus teknologi. vad göra?
<nicklas> xubuntu jag installerat förresten
<nicklas> hallå? är mitt problem en känd bugg eller nåt?
<realubot> Går det på ett enkelt sätt att stänga av alla spionprogram i Ubuntu?
<realubot> Nicklas problem är att han inte ska köra med nVidias vanliga drivare när han har hbrudgrafik. Men varför klarar inte Ubuntu att läsa av detta och varna användaren?
<realubot> Det är ju idiotiskt av Ubuntu att föreslå en drivrutin som sabbar systemet.
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Salam, Farbror Peyam här
<maxjezy> glad 4/20 allesammans!
<realubot> maxjezy: God jul på dig med.
<realubot> Jag lägger mig och vilar lite. Håller ni ställningarna här i kanalen under tiden?
<maxjezy> jag gör nog samma sak jag snart
<maxjezy> så lita inte på mig, jag blir nog bara kortvarig.
<peyam> hej
<peyam> Farbror Peyam här
<peyam> realubot, maxjezy einand huttan Hej
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-13
<HeMan> Morrn!
<MarkusDBX> Någon som vet ett sätt att X11 forwarda java applikationer utan att det blir ur-segt!!!.  Verkar som att JVM maskinen laggar ner rejält.
<peyam> hej
<peyam> vad är Horny Handyman?
<peyam> står åp dn
<Hund_> Jag har installerat Xubuntu på mammas dator. Jag har det på svenska åt henne. Men mapparna (Bilder osv) är inte på svenska?
<Coffe> Hund har för mig den frågar om du vill göra om dess namn till svenska.. men är inte säker.
<Hund_> Coffe, Vart skulle den ha frågat det?
<Coffe> första inloggningen.. men är som sagt inte säker.. har för mig jag läste att de skulle ta bort det..  från 12.10
<Hund_> Och en annan grej. Varför frågar den efter mitt lösenord när jag gör administrativa saker på hennes konto?
<Coffe> för den ska göra det
<Coffe> för det kräver root.
<Coffe> och hon inte har rättighet att köra sudo
<Hund_> Jag har lagt till henne i /etc/sudoers
<Hund_> Det är lite förvirrande när man ibland behöver ange hennes lösenord och ibland mitt.
<Hund_> SÃ¥
<Hund_> Mapparna är löst.
<Hund_> Det var jag som var dålig på att googla första gången. :P
<ePax> 0_o
<Coffe> uwwwwh haglar
<Amoz> hur svårt är att det använda den nya funktionen för live-patching i linux 4.0? är det ens värt för en vanlig hemserver?
<Hund> Amoz: Jag skulle gissa på att det är en bagatell.
<Amoz> Hund, verkar tyvärr inte så =/ v4.0 introducerar tydligen bara stödet för mer avancerade användare (sysadmins etc.) så jag tolkar det som att det inte är "automagiskt" för tillfället. Aja, nöjer mig med lite fler btrfs-fixar istället ^_^
<HeMan> det är väl inte ens komplett?
<HeMan> dvs det är en bra början men det går inte använda än?
<Hund> Amoz: Jag försöker läsa om det på Slashdot. Men efter en kommentar så mynnar det ut i något flamewar om något helt annat.
<Amoz> HeMan, möjligt, men på OMGubuntu så verkar det som att det på nåt sätt *går* att fixa till det , men det kanske är väldigt jobbigt eller nåt :P
<HeMan> http://lwn.net/Articles/634649/
<andol> HeMan: s#http://#https://#
<HeMan> eller http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=1d9c5d79e6e4385aea6f69c23ba543717434ed70 om man vill ha lite mer hard core info
<HeMan> andol: meh!
<HeMan> andol: jag är ju så nöjd att det går över ipv6!
<HeMan> :)
<andol> Förövrigt applicerbart på båda länkarna :)
<HeMan> jo
<larsemil> HeMan: toolchainen för att bygga rpi imagen är....
<larsemil> 37G stor...
<Amoz> uh. undrar varför de börjar basunera ut "live patching!!!" om det knappt ens går att använda O_O
<HeMan> larsemil: heh
<HeMan> Amoz: iofs så sa Linus Torvalds "... (incomplete) live-patching mechanism..."
<Amoz> HeMan, i detta fall menade jag de = nyhetssidor :) så det är inte Torvalds fel
<HeMan> Amoz: ne, nyhetssidorna har varit lite väl glada i att berätta om live patchningen
<Amoz> idd
<Amoz> nästan det som har nämnts som "main feature" i mina ögon
<larsemil> HeMan: är ju bisarrt
<Hund> Jag var helt övertygad om att det var klart efter att man ha läst på "OMG! Ubuntu" osv.
<HeMan> larsemil: jag tror iofs Androids byggmiljö är gigantisk
<larsemil> uppenbarligen
<HeMan> larsemil: jag har kollegor som gjort Android-prylar och de har pratat om det
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-14
<simon_> Hej, jag råkade ändra "Format" till United Kingdom på "Plats och språk" men Svenska finns inte att välja tillbaka till, kan man byta format via terminalen?
<Bandol> någon som har koll åp drivers till nvidiakort?
<Bandol> spel etc har slutat fungera sen jag bytte till open source drivers... :'(
<Amoz> Bandol, aptitude install nvidia-current borde funka
<Bandol> Amoz: alltså att köpa på nvidias istället för open source?
<Amoz> Bandol, precis
<Bandol> Amoz: okk
<Bandol> tack
<Barre> hmm.. installerade Ubuntu 14.04.2 på en maskin som tidigare hade Win7, UEFI boot.  Installationen gick bra, men datorn hittar kan inte boota ordentligt, måste in i EFI menyn och leta upp grub.efi för att kunna starta GRUB2.. vad göra?
<Hund> Barre: Skippa EUFI.
<Barre> Hund: ett icke svar
<Hund> Varför envisas med det? :)
<Barre> Hund: för att 1) UEFI var redan aktiverat och att inte köra på det innebär en ominstallation. 2) GOTO 1
<Barre> MEH! Det verkar som HP har hårdkodat path:en i UEFI boot managern, kan det vara så korkat?
<einand> Barre: garanterat
<Barre> einand: så var det.. det spelade ingen roll vad som skrevs i NVRAM, Boot Managern gick mot hårdkodad path.
<Barre> men, det fanns en "custom EFI path" i BIOS :), petade jag in EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi där så bootade den som jag förväntade mig att den skulle göra efter install
<Barre> \o/
<einand> Barre: okej, det var ändå lungt då
<Barre> jo, men vad är vitsen med det? Varför inte tillåta installationen att peta in rätt parametrar i nvram så att man slipper strula?
<Barre> förmodligen var detta en "windows only" dator tills de ändrade sig och la till "custom EFI path" i BIOS.. min gissning
<Olanzapin> Hallå! Jag sitter på Ubuntu 14.04 och har lekt lite med compiz. Allt är frid och fröjd men jag kan inte få igång water effect. Nån som har en lsning på detta ?
<diffen> Halloj, ere någon här som kör openstack?
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-15
<AZOKEH> hej, AZOKEH här.
<andol> AZOKEH: Godagens
<maxjezy> Tjena andol , det är bara jag.
<andol> Ah
<maxjezy> Lurades lite med er.
<maxjezy> Helt fantastiskt vad snabb en dator jag köpte blev med linux ubuntu lubuntu.
<maxjezy> alltså, i jämförelse med hur den var innan
<maxjezy> det tog flera minuter att starta webbläsaren och en minut att öppna en ny flik osv.
<maxjezy> men sen tog det bara fåtal sekuner med linux
<maxjezy> windows 7 är inte så optimerat för att funka på sämre datorer
<maxjezy> märker av hur min i7 och andra okej specs knappt räcker till ibland
<madbear_> maxjezy: så det låter så nu? :D
<maxjezy> madbear_: ja, alltså på min duktiga dator så är det ju inga problem, program startar snabbt osv men jag vet ju att linux är snabbare även på denna.
<maxjezy> men windows 8 spöar allt på min hårdvara
<maxjezy> men på gamm-dator som inte har så bra kylning och på sin tid inte förväntades spela upp HD film via internet osv
<maxjezy> då gör linux stor skillnad
<maxjezy> jag köpte en HP med dock-station för några hundralappar
<HeMan> synd bara att det inte går använda windows 8 till något då...
<andol> Barre, HeMan och övriga: Ska det till att dricka release-öl nästa vecka? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-se/2015-April/006301.html
<maxjezy> andol: näj, ska man dricka öl varje gång det är release av något slag så kan man inte längre ursäkta sitt beteende
<Barre> andol: inte helt omöjligt =)
<maxjezy> gta 5 hade ju release igår så idag är nog många bakfull
<andol> Barre: Öl är bra för dig :)
<Barre> true
<ePax> Mjölk dödarmså drick öl :D
<ePax> dödar så*
<Barre> varför är mitt skrivbord alltid så stökigt?
<Amoz> Barre, varför är vatten blött? ;)
<Barre> Amoz: lite så känns det, men varför plockar jag inte undan det jag inte jobbar med?
<Barre> eller... jag kanske jobbar med för många projekt samtidigt? så är det, jag startar projekt men avslutar dem aldrig..
<HeMan> Barre: för att du tänkt jobba lite till med det senare?
<Barre> det är nog det som är problemet.
<maxjezy> Barre: ett rop på hjälp? dålig organisation? inte så önskvärt arbetsflöde som du kunde haft?
<HeMan> Barre: jag försökte kolla upp vad jag har i mitt arbetsrum
<HeMan> Barre: noterade att det jag saknade som mest var ordning...
<Barre> maxjezy: arbetsbordet är tomt och fint, detta gäller mitt privata hobby-bord i källaren
<Barre> HeMan: :)
<maxjezy> Barre: jag tror det har med någon händelse i barndomen att göra
<Barre> mm
<Amoz> Barre, testa å sätta upp en sån där lapp ovanför skrivbordet, "Din mamma jobbar inte här!"
<Amoz> då kanske hustomten ser till å städa upp efter sig
<falseubot> Hej
<falseubot> NÃ¥gon som sett till realubot?
<madbear_> falseubot: nope
<falseubot> Suck :(
<falseubot> Han måste ha dött.
<falseubot> Sorgligt.
<falseubot> Jag har ett brandsäkert kassaskåp hemma. Det klarar enligt ett brandtest att hålla temperaturen inuti maximalt på 120 grader C upp till två timmar under en allvarlig brand som härjar runt omkring skåpet. Väggarna är verkligen tjocka och det känns verkligen oerhört robust.  Jag förvarar en massa 2,5"-hårddiskar där inne,  samt lite papper. Jag är do
<falseubot> ck rädd för diskarna ska förstöras vid en brand, för enligt deras speccar  gillar de inte att förvaras i  typ över 60 C. Det står inget om hur mycket de klarar under kortare stundet, som t.ex. en brand på max 2 timmar.
<falseubot> Jag har letat hur länge som helst efter någon form av värme- och vattentålig filt eller påse eller låda som jag kan stoppa dem i, och sedan stoppa i det brandsäkra kassaskåpet, men hittar inget.
<falseubot> Alla lådor jag hittar (som inte alls finns i Sverige, verkar det som) är lite för stora för att få rum.
<falseubot> Fritt utrymme: 36 x 16 x 24 cm (bredd x höjd x djup)
<falseubot> Har någon något vettigt förslag?
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-16
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Amoz> morrn!
 * Amoz sörplar i sig kaffet
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Lyssna allihopa
<peyam> Jag tänkte köra debian xfce
<peyam> men jag vet inte vilken jag ska ladda ner
<peyam> debian stable eller unstable eller vad?
<peyam> Eftersom jag har SSD så borde jag köra med en som har linux 3.9 minst
<andol> peyam: Du vill ha Jessie
<peyam> andol, hittar inte länken till o ladda ner
<andol> Är strikt sett fortfarande testing, men kommer att släppas som Stable nästa lördag
<andol> https://www.debian.org/devel/debian-installer/
<peyam> varfan hamnar på SNT och bara klickar framo tillbala
<peyam> andol, men då är det o bara uppgradera i commandotolken va?
<andol> Jupp
<peyam> andol, hittar den min wirelessa direkt ?
<peyam> om jag kör med netinst?
<andol> Vet ej
<peyam> http://ftp.nl.debian.org/debian/dists/testing/main/installer-amd64/current/images/
<peyam> vad ska jag trycka på igentiligen?
<andol> Gissar att du hellre vill dra hem en iso
<andol> http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/jessie_di_rc2/amd64/iso-cd/debian-jessie-DI-rc2-amd64-netinst.iso
<peyam> ja den e netinst
<andol> alt
<peyam> så jag vet inte om den läser av mina trålösa enhet
<andol> http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/jessie_di_rc2/amd64/iso-cd/
<andol> Som sagt, har ingen aning ifall de fixar din trådlösa enhet eller ej.
<maxjezy> Hallojs!
<Philip5> maxjezy: jasså du smyger in
<Philip5> och iväg
<Philip5> och tillbaka
<maxjezy> Philip5 yepp
<maxjezy> jag tycker webchatten är så dålig så skaffade en klient för det
<maxjezy> måste scrolla ner manuellt i webchatten, Möööh.
<maxjezy> sitter och renderar snusk i blender
<maxjezy> vad gör Philip5 ?
<Philip5> ja webbchatt är väl ingen hit
<maxjezy> köpt något skoj på senaste tiden?
<Philip5> har kollat på hockey och nu kollar på på objektiv för storformatskamera
<maxjezy> Najjs!
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> Jag är lite sugen på en Digital Bolex D16
<Philip5> har köpt mig en gammal storformatare från 50-talet
<maxjezy> hear du fotat något?
<maxjezy> kanske nå tjejor i kläder eller utan?
<Philip5> inte med den. har inte alla grejer än för att processa film för den
<maxjezy> jag är lite missnöjd med min sensor när jag filmar
<maxjezy> det flimrar lite oroväckande mycket numera
<Philip5> ajdå
<maxjezy> men jag hear punktering på cykeln så jag hear annat att tänka på med
<maxjezy> så det löser sig
<maxjezy> hear
<maxjezy> jag kan inte skriva H A R, den ändrar till hear
<maxjezy> Philip5 , hear du gjort nå 3d grejer då?
<maxjezy> eller hear du lagt det på hyllan?
<Philip5> nä jag har inte pysslat på 3d på länge
<maxjezy> ingen större efterfrågan på blender numera?
<Philip5> jag har inte ens blender installerat själv så då orkar jag inte bygga det heller
<maxjezy> jag säger det ofta, men inte för ofta
<maxjezy> blender hear blivit riktigt bra
<Philip5> hear?
<maxjezy> min mirc client som fular sig
<maxjezy> TrashIRC
<maxjezy> borde väckt varningssignaler redan vid namnet
<maxjezy> men det är "gratis"
<Philip5> vad skulle det stå istället för hear?
<maxjezy> h a r
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> blender är riktigt bra nu iaf
<Philip5> tänkte om det skulle varit hair :)
<maxjezy> jo, blender hår är också bra nu
<Philip5> nästan som maya ;)
<maxjezy> fast bättre säkert
<Philip5> tsss
<Philip5> maxjezy: kanske skulle bygga senaste blender bara på kul och se vad som hänt :)
<maxjezy> Philip5 jag gjorde mizzen att inte köra senaste och renderingen var seeg som tusan
<maxjezy> men nu är det supersmidigt igen
<DrGrov> Något bra verktyg att försöka testa datorns maximala kapacitet i olika räkneprocesser?
<maxjezy> men jag behöver bättre gpu
<maxjezy> cpu renderar lika snabbt som gpu på min dator nu
<DrGrov> Någon som faktiskt testat 4K videon och märkt att CPU:n i sig nästan räcker till med ett "dåligt" GPU?
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad tror du om den här då ur 3d-perspektiv? mycket gjort med blender i den tror du?!?! :P  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCc2v7izk8w
<maxjezy> Philip5 hade varit koolt om hela filmen var gjord i 3d
<Philip5> då hade den varit animerad och det finns ju andra sådana filmer... typ
<maxjezy> jo fast det syns ju att de är animerade då
<maxjezy> jag hear hållt på mycket med programmet makehuman senaste tiden
<Philip5> du gör väl ändå bara kinkygrejer i det programmet ;)
<maxjezy> tankeläsare där!
<Philip5> vet ju hur du är ;)
<maxjezy> skulle jag ens länka mina konstverk i den här kanalen blir jag nog bannad
<Philip5> antagligen
<maxjezy> det är en find gräns mellan konst och porr
<maxjezy> find
<maxjezy> f i n
<maxjezy> har fin
<maxjezy> sådärja, nu funkar det att skriva normalt.
<einand> maxjezy: allt stimulerar en känsla hos dig, så vet inte riktigt varför det skall finnas någon skillnad förutom att vi har konstuerad moral
<maxjezy> einand jag definerar porr som dålig konst
<maxjezy> och konst som bra porr.
<Philip5> maxjezy: gissa vem som har en sådan här :D    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgYaRzILjIE
<madbear_> det här makehuman verkar intressant
<madbear_> ;D
<Philip5> madbear_: iaf om man ska iscensätta perverterade fantasier som maxjezy har ;P
<madbear_> fick varning om nakenhet när jag startade det
<madbear_> det brukar inte hända så ofta inom FOSS, jag använder inte emacs
<maxjezy> madbear_ makehuman är asnice
<maxjezy> Philip5 WOW!
<maxjezy> coolaste kameran ever
<Philip5> :D
<maxjezy> underbara ljud den ger
<Philip5> maxjezy: här är det några pressfotografer som står redo med sådana när det begav sig http://www.powerhousemuseum.com/imageservices/files/2013/06/00237975.jpg
<maxjezy> Haha
<maxjezy> killen i mitten ser nästan photoshoppad ut
<maxjezy> helt annan kontrast och skärpa där i ansiktet
<Philip5> nog mest så det ser ut
<maxjezy> Philip5 vad betalade du för din kamera?
<Philip5> 2500
<maxjezy> jag ska nog köpa mig en analog
<Philip5> det är foto på riktigt :)
<maxjezy> jo, det är billigt och man tar kontroll över situationen på riktigt. slipper labb och skit.
<maxjezy> fotoprinters är för dyra och sen ger de alla ett resultat som inte går att kontrollera
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> köpte en brother laser printer för ett par veckor sedan
<maxjezy> jag vill dock ha något mer kompakt
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/item/1408/229271083/canonet-28-funkar-perfekt-fint-skick-
<Philip5> den där kameran är en klassiger
<Philip5> klassiker
<Philip5> är ju en fältmätare och ingen slr
<Philip5> är ju lite annorlunda om man inte är van
<maxjezy> är sugen på något liknande iaf
<maxjezy> storleksmässigt och fast objektiv
<maxjezy> så man inte blir galen och börjar köpa fler objektiv.
<Philip5> det som är så kul
<Philip5> jag gillar ju lite större negativ. fotar inte så smått analogt
<maxjezy> jag vill fota mer med mindre sensor
<maxjezy> storleken har inte alltid fördelen att vara portabel
<maxjezy> funderar nästan på att byta min nikon mot en go pro
<maxjezy> ganska bökigt att filma med dslr
<maxjezy> ska man filma så ska man ha med sig flera objektiv
<maxjezy> så då blir det resväskan typ med packning
<maxjezy> en go pro, en slider, en drönare och lite annat skit och man är redo
<Philip5> det blir en del kitt
<Umeaboy> Jag har märkt en sak. Ett ganska stort problem med Ubuntu 14.10 for 64-bitars arkitektur att om jag i efterhand när jag är inloggad i Cinnamon & ansluter en extern hårddisk i USB 3.0-uttaget så kajkar Ubuntu ihop vid monteringen av den..
<Umeaboy> Den fryser helt fast.
<Umeaboy> GÃ¥r inte att trycka Ctrl Alt F1 eller Ctrl Alt Delete.
<Umeaboy> Går inte att dumpa fel-informationen till en fil då jag bara kan starta om den manuellt via Av/På-knappen.
<Umeaboy> Någon som känner igen det här beteendet?
<Umeaboy> 3.16.0-34-generic som kärna.
<Umeaboy> Toshiba Satellite L755-1DR heter modellen.
<Umeaboy> Det här problemet har jag inte i någon annan dist.
<maxjezy> Umeaboy sker detta alltid?
<Umeaboy> Så att uttaget skulle vara trasigt är o-tänkbart.
<maxjezy> testa felsöka med usb live skiva på samma version av linux
<Umeaboy> Varenda gång som jag ansluter den EFTER uppstart.
<maxjezy> testa i en live session
<maxjezy> det är mitt råd.
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Och vad kan jag göra när felet eventuellt uppstår då?
<Umeaboy> Kolla dmesg och messages?
<maxjezy> om felet uppstår  så tycker jag du ska ge upp
<maxjezy> annars är det bara testa med ny kärna osv
<maxjezy> så brukar jag  göra.
<Umeaboy> Men hårddisken fungerar ju i de andra uttagen oavsett om man kopplar in den före eller efter uppstart.
<maxjezy> usb 2 uttagen?
<Umeaboy> Ja.
<maxjezy> ja men så är det för mig med
<maxjezy> men i de fallen kör jag usb 2
<Umeaboy> USB 3.0 för o-prövad teknik ännu?
<maxjezy> jepp
<maxjezy> finns helt klart många enheter som buggar med usb 3
<Umeaboy> maxjezy: Jo.
<Umeaboy> Vad är det som monterar i Ubuntu?
<Umeaboy> Är för o-kunnig.
<maxjezy> jag är faktiskt nöjd med usb 2 de gånger inte usb 3 funkar
<Umeaboy> I Mageia vet jag....
<maxjezy> bara man inte går till usb 1
<Umeaboy> OK.
<maxjezy> jag vet inte riktigt, kör inte ubuntu längre pga sån här usb problematik
<maxjezy> USB är faktiskt ganska dåligt
<maxjezy> speciellt mini modellerna
<maxjezy> och mini hdmi kontakter
<maxjezy> herregud vad korkat det är
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Nu vet jag att det här är en off-topic fråga när det gäller Ubuntu, men jag håller på att försöka dumpa EEPROM:en via min TV's CPU-resistorer, men jag funderar på om det finns något verktyg som kan hjälpa mig att göra det.
<Umeaboy> Köpte en J-link från Kina som använder en band-kabel att ansluta med.
<Umeaboy> Har dock börjat med att skala en TP-kabel fast jag skulle föredra att använda ett professionellt verktyg istället.
<Umeaboy> Om det finns något.
<Umeaboy> Har skrivit & frågat på ##re & ##Exploiteers, men inget svar ännu.
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-17
<HeMan> Morrn!
<maxjezy> mORRNi
<Linda^> hej
<gkeen_> morgon
<maxjezy> micropizza till lunch nurå!
<NeverW8> maxjezy: lyxigt, en annan skippar lunch delvis för att jag inte är hungrig och för att sluta tidigare
<Barre> jag kom så sent till jobbet idag så jag kompenserar med att gå lite tidigare
<maxjezy> jag gick hem från jobbet en fredag i september och gick aldrig tillbaka.
<NeverW8> lol Barre maxjezy
<maxjezy> men jag har ingen förklaring till varför jag äter micropizza när jag endå är hemma och kan laga något vettigt.
<maxjezy> dricker 0,5 liter cocacola gör jag med.
<NeverW8> För man är lat och vill spendera tiden som tar att laga mat på något annat kanske maxjezy :P
<NeverW8> maxjezy: kexchoklad och monster vid sidan av mig
<maxjezy> ja, jag har ju diskat igår så
<NeverW8> Inte jättepoppis bland alla andra gubbar kan jag säga
<maxjezy> är man fet och äter godis så sticker det i ögonen på folk
<maxjezy> fattar inte varför
<NeverW8> lol x) är inte tjock, snarare tvärtom :P mest det att om man är på ett stort företag som har vissa normer så brukar det inte vara så populärt
<maxjezy> jag är fet :)
<maxjezy> eller, jag har gått ner 9 kg nu sen i jul så snart är jag inte så fet
<NeverW8> maxjezy: då är du guldvärd, de tjocka personerna är ju de bästa
<NeverW8> enda folket som vet hur man lever livet
<NeverW8> Visst tjockar jag mig en del, dock skulle jag säga att min största anektdot är snus, men men, vissa grejer klarar man sig inte utan
<maxjezy> jag är inte tjock, har bara sån där ölkagge
<NeverW8> Nä om man kanske skulle fixa denna dumma server så man kan dra på möte..
<maxjezy> kanske är lika bra det
<maxjezy> här blir det inte mycket gjort framför bokstäverna  på plastbrickan framför mig
<NeverW8> Du kan få fixa klart mitt raid 0 script för två diskar i en lvm uppställning :P
<maxjezy> är det någon här som hyr ut datorkraft?
<Barre> NeverW8: antar att du skall skapa en VG med två PD och en LV som är R0?
<NeverW8> Barre: vg:n är redan skapad, bara ilo som krånglar på maskinen, raid-controller är tydligen förstörd genom någon firmware update.. såg det nyss -.-
<NeverW8> Barre: det är faktiskt 18 PD, varav 2 ska vara R0 och 16 under LV'n
<Barre> NeverW8: ok, hänger inte riktigt med men det blir säkert bra :)
<NeverW8> System på två raidade diskar och data-pass på de 16 återstående diskarna :P
<NeverW8> fuck it, gör det genom bios istället
<Barre> ahhh.. I see.
<maxjezy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhahrTqRsZI
<Guest40823> Hej, finns det några Linux träffar i Malmö trakten?
<Guest40823> Hittade gamla trådar angående Linux träffar, men vet ej om de e aktiva...
<Barre> "shutdown -h now" samt avstängning i unity-meny resulterar i reboot. Har satt acpi=noirq i grub, stängt av allt som har med "WoL, wake on X, etc i BIOS".. någon som har nått tips på nästa steg?
<Amoz> Barre, hw fel? :P
<bamsefar> Barre: it-rolf.glesys.se
<einand> maxjezy: beror på hur den är gjord.
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-18
<Barre> bamsefar: hhaha.. wtf!
<Barre> Amoz: nope, HW är helt ok, kanske en bios-bug och/eller i linux.. me don't knwo
<bamsefar> Gör den inte som du vill är det bara att krossa skiten.
<screedo> haha, jag diggar it-Rolf :)
<bamsefar> Gött :)
<bamsefar> Köp VPSer!
<bamsefar> ;)
<andol> Jupp, att låta någon annan stångas med hårdvaran is the shit :)
<bamsefar> :)
<bamsefar> Andol är skitnöjd! (eller?) ;)
<andol> Jupp, jupp.
<Barre> finns ju inget som luktar så gott som nyuppackad hårdvara.. virtualisering. pffft..
<andol> Barre: Inte så att lukten finns att köpa på sprayflaska då? :)
<andol> Alternativt i form utav en wunderbaum.
<Barre> andol: om inte så är det en fantastisk affärsidé
<Barre> :wq
<andol> C-x C-s, C-x C-c
<Barre> A:)
<bamsefar> Haha
<blippe> Godmorgon!
<maxjezy> morrn!
<blippe> händer det nåt?
<blippe> nya ubuntu-versioner eller liknande?
<maxjezy> trampa precis 15 km på träningscykeln precis
<maxjezy> ungefär 15 km
<maxjezy> inte precis
<blippe> jag åt just en hög med amerikanska pannkakor, det slår lite högre än dina fjuttiga 15km.
<blippe>  :D
<maxjezy> ah, jag är fattig och har inte råd med mat
<blippe> Men ärligt talat: Någon som testat elementary os?
<maxjezy> ja, förr.
<blippe> Eller ännu bättre, är det någon som med säkerhet kan säga att det egentligen bara är en ppa på ubuntu?
<maxjezy> det bygger väl på ubuntu men med lite eget
<maxjezy> som egen ppa antagligen
<maxjezy> eller samma som ubuntu men med egen wallpaper osv
<maxjezy> alla linux distar ser ju lite ut som om en fjärdeklassare designat
<maxjezy> det är det jag tycker de har gemensamt
<blippe>  :D
<blippe> av någon konstig anledning så funkar inte virt-viewer något vidare för mig, det är lodräta "stripes" över hela bilden, vad kan jag ha gjort för fel?
<maxjezy> maskar den vita linjer eller hur ser det ut?
<blippe> nja, det är som om apparna liksom kläms ihop,
<blippe> svårt att beskriva
<maxjezy> den målar inte ut hela bilden? i horisontala linjer?
<blippe> var kan man posta bilder enkelt på internet?
<maxjezy> pasteall.org
<maxjezy> titta längst till höger på sidan så ser du tre ikoner
<maxjezy> välj den som säger image
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/
<maxjezy> där
<blippe> här oxå: http://i.imgur.com/XT9GRY0.jpg
<maxjezy> ah det där ser inte trevligt ut
<blippe> ser du att appen tar upp ca 80% av vidden av "skärmen"?
<maxjezy> jo
<blippe> Den är maximerad, så ska jag interagera med musen så ska man föra musen ca 120% till höger om där bilden av knappen är för att trycka på knappen.
<blippe> Jag undrar om virt-viewer använder vnc eller spice.
<blippe> Antagligen spice.
<maxjezy> ja det låter som om den skippar linjer i renderingen av bilden
<maxjezy> men musen ligger på ett separat lager
<blippe> eller smudgar ihop den, titta på färgerna vid "Applications"
<maxjezy> ja, näe jag skulle nog undvika att stirra på det där.
<blippe> Det är vnc... vilket gör det svårare för mig att förstå vad som gått så här fel.
<blippe> samma problem med spice.
<blippe> Enligt sources.list är det trusty med http://ppa.launchpad.net/elementary-os/{os-patches,stable}/ubuntu
<blippe> den har inte ens ubuntu-standard installerad iofs, utan en elementary-standard, och en elementary-minimal
<blippe> crap, skulle köra `sudo apt-get auto $(apt-get showmanual)` och sedan markera paket som manuellt installerade som dyker upp i `apt-get autoremove`, för att se vilka paket beroenden. Men lyckades efter autoremove dubbeltrycka på enter, så den började rensa bort paket.
<blippe> Lärt mig att köra `apt-get -S autoremove`
<blippe>  :P
<maxjezy> Barre, bamsefar och andol  http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=86928
<maxjezy> jag skriver ut loggarna nu med min laserskrivare bara så ni vet.
<bamsefar> Ehh
<madbear_> inte så dum idé faktiskt
<Barre> maxjezy: så tjusigt... vilken tur att kanalen inte är så aktiv längre ;)
<Philip5> maxjezy: är det de där loggarna som arkeologerna om 1000 år kommer hitta när alla digitala loggar är borta och de kommer undra vad det där irc var ;)
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> jag ska klistra upp loggarna i gångtunnlar och andra ställen, affärers anslagstavlor osv.
<Barre> maxjezy: gört! (I will be remembered for ever!!!)
<Philip5> så blir Barre och andol kändisar hos polisen.... igen....
<Barre> Philip5: oh now
<Barre> \o/   1.5 timmar rensandes i avlopp, en sån härlig lördagskväll. \o/ #It'sGoodToBeMe
<Philip5> Barre: spännande... själv sitter jag och meckar med en gammal kamera som får sig en omgång rengöring
<einand> lol https://medium.com/matter/lost-in-emoji-translation-apple-vs-android-648fdd57ca25
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-19
<Hund> Emojis är ett dumt påhitt.
<bamsefar> Du är ett påhitt!
<huttan> Emojis är najs som fan ju!
<huttan> Speciellt nu med de nya nyanserna, så man kan köra negeremojis rätt över
<huttan> :)
<Hund> bamsefar: Ät din honung och var tyst. :P
<bamsefar> :D
<Hund> Weechat till Android är nice.
#ubuntu-se 2016-04-18
<bittin> Mycket Ubuntu 16.04 i LAS denna veckan: http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/98906/ubuntu-16-04-from-warty-to-wimpy-las-413/
<Groggy> Det var inte mycket rätt om nya mjukvarucentret där, när de tom. rekommenderade att byta till den som skickas med mate.
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Har dom inte gjort något åt det programmet ännu?
<Hund> Jag testade det för något år sedan och det var vedervärdigt.
<Groggy> Jo, de bytte ut det mot motsvarande från gnome
<Groggy> Men det var... Ja :p
<Hund> Ah. D:
<Hund> Lustigt.
<Hund> Dom kan ju om dom vill?
<Groggy> Men det grafiska gränssnittet kommer ju alltid vara ett omstritt ämne, för det som är rätt för en är fel för någon annan. Själv vet jag inte hur det ser ut då jag inte använt det på länge
<Hund> Det ser ju bra ut?
<Hund> Använder man ett GUI för att hantera paket så har man väl inte så höga krav kan jag tänka mig.
<Groggy> Jo, det såg bra ut (var tvungen att hitta en bild av det). Jo, apt-get (eller motsvarande) gör jobbet (med "nackdelen" att man måste veta vad man vill installera). Så jag håller definitivt med dig!
<Hund> Om du inte vet kan du söka. :)
<Groggy> Sant
<tkbajen> Tjena! Lite halvt sugen på Ubuntu, vad är den stora skillnaden mellan de olika versionerna? Värt att vänta in 16.04 som släpps inom kort?
#ubuntu-se 2016-04-21
<Kira9204> http://www.pcworld.com/article/3058857/linux/ubuntu-1604-lts-gives-fans-new-reasons-to-love-this-popular-linux-desktop.html
<Kira9204> all the goodies
<Amoz> happy release day! ;D
<Kira9204> yeeey! :D
<Kira9204> do i dare make a dist-upgrade tho? :P
<Meerkat> Kira9204, ingen anledning att inte vänta en vecka!
<Amoz> Kira9204, dist-upgrade kommer inte hjälpa. do-release-upgrade är vad du söker ;)
<Kira9204> yeah, kom på det
<Amoz> hade du kört btrfs hade du bara kunnat göra en snapshot och uppgradera. Om något strular => rollback
<Kira9204> Amoz: Btrfs är inte produktionsvänligt dock
<Kira9204> phoronix hade en artickel där de prövat det nyligen
<Kira9204> Och jag har en kompis som kör det på sin laptop, där han inte kan boota hälften av gångerna
<Apachez> finns det ingen ubuntu livecd iso som har svenska som förvalt för "menyer å fönster" ?
#ubuntu-se 2016-04-22
<Spookan> Apachez: Har för mig att det är någon här som har dem som nordiska här på sin hemsida, minns dock inte vem det var.
<andol> En gång i tiden underhöll Daniel Nylander en nordisk live-iso, men det var några år sedan.
<andol> Tror att senaste nordiska remixen var baserad på Ubuntu 11.10.
<hume> gomorron....nån vaken?
<hume> jag ska uppgradera min stationära ubuntu-dator och funderar över moderkort, nån som har några bra tankar om vad som spelar roll där?
<NeverW8> urgh
<hume> urgh?
<NeverW8> Trött och mina tre prillor och två koppar kaffe har inte tagit någon verkan ännuu
<andol> hume: Gissar att det spelar roll vad du använder din stationära dator till? :)
<NeverW8> Ska du uppgradera alla andra komponenter också hume ? samt, finns det någon anledning till att du byter moderkort? inte det första man byter kanske
<hume> okej... jag vill i huvudsak speeda upp den, så det är processor jag är ute efter, och tänker mig en core i7
<hume> därför nytt moderkort
<NeverW8> Vad gör du vanligtvis med datorn?
<hume> jag använder den till arbete, inte spel
<NeverW8> Arbetar du med rendering eller grafiska saker?
<hume> men ganska processorkrävande saker, virtuella maskiner och så en del avancerad bildbehandling med PixInsight om du känner till det, astronomiskt bildprogram
<hume> inga andra grafiska saker, inget 3D, ingen video
<NeverW8> Intressant, nyfiken på valet av i7:an bara :)
<hume> inte så genomtänkt - har en i5 nu, och jag vill ha snabbare
<NeverW8> i5:an är grymt bra den också typ haswell 4670k är rätt fin
<NeverW8> Vilken version hume ?
<hume> prio 1: snabbt, prio 2: 3Dgrafik inte intressant, prio 3: billigare är bättre
<NeverW8> Vad för i5:a har du idag?
<hume> https://www.dustin.se/product/5010910458/core-i7-6700k-4-ghz-processor-skylake
<hume> tänkte mig den här
<hume> ja, vad har jag idag - hur ser jag det, lspci? nee......
<NeverW8> har inte ubuntu något typ lscpu aktigt
<hume> jaha, det var ingen i5, det var en annan dator det var i...se där
<hume> AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor
<NeverW8> Kolla /proc/cpuinfo annars
<NeverW8> En amd :P se där
<hume> moderkort ASUS M5A97 R2.0
<NeverW8> Men kolla på något stabilt moderkort med socket för typ i5 4670k, den cpu:n fungerar grymt för mig så kan rekomendera den
<hume> ja, det här är jag alltså inte så bra på, kan skruva ihop men håller mig inte uppdaterad på själv prylarna
<hume> varför i5 och inte i7?
<NeverW8> i7:an är dyrare och bättre för typ rendering och diverse, tror nog du klarar dig bra på i5:an
<hume> men ännu viktigare: det finns ju moderkort som kostar från 500 upp till flera tusen - spelar det roll för mig, med mina krav? varför inte ta ett billigt moderkort?
<hume> ok
<hume> https://www.dustin.se/product/5010874416/core-i5-6600k-35-ghz-processor-skylake
<hume> som den?
<NeverW8> Du sparar ju in lite slantar på att välja i5:an över i7:an så kanske spendera lite mer på ett moderkort, behöver ju inte vara någon värsting men så du får standard sata 6 och massa annat gott
<hume> sata6 ja, men vad mer behöver jag? är extremt förvirrade att försöka läsa om dem
<hume> jag ska inte köra med två grafikkort, t ex
<NeverW8> Har du en ssd?
<Mathisen> inte för att klaga med NeverW8 kan du fixa dina å ä ö :)
<Mathisen> men*
<hume> nope, inte ssd, bara traditonella hårddiskar, 2 st
<NeverW8> Mathisen: visste inte att det var problem.. utf-8 som spökar genom irrsi och screen igen
<NeverW8> Fixar det
<hume> dina åäö är fina här, NeverW8
<hume> :)
<hume> https://www.dustin.se/product/5010913576/b150m-k
<hume> varför ska jag t ex inte ta detta? 500 kr.....
<hume> förutom att det inte är ATX....
<Mathisen> hume, ska du inte spela som en tok eller rendera med mera ... så spelar det ju ingen större roll.. till vanligt bruk kan du ju ta vad som helst egentligen
<NeverW8> åäö ser det bättre ut?
<Mathisen> yep :)
<hume> mm...ungefär som jag tänkte
<NeverW8> Grymt
<hume> nej...:) har sett bra ut hela tiden...:)
<hume> rendera, det innebär t ex rendera video? jag spelar alltså aldrig...
<NeverW8> Var min screen som hade tagit tillbaka en ISO encoding.. så det flippade för irssi och system locales
<hume> ah...ge mig ett bra råd om varför jag inte ska köra med en i7-a.....
<hume> är den inte snabbare?
<hume> 750 kr dyrare
<Mathisen> hume, du får ju fundera lite själv, vill du ha en dator som är otroligt snabb eller en dator som är prisvärd för ditt behov
<hume> otroligt snabb
<hume> :) och billig
<Mathisen> heh :)
<hume> snabbhet prioriteras
<hume> får jag hastighet för de 750 kr så är det värt det
<hume> får jag inte det, utan bara kapacitet för rendering och så, så är det ovärt
<Mathisen> det är ju klart ju med pengar du slänger på den så snabbare kommer det bli..
<hume> ok
<Mathisen> du kan ju spara en del på grafik kortet om du inte spelar och så
<hume> har grafikkort så jag kan gödsla med
<Mathisen> det är ju offtast dyraste delen annars
<hume> precis
<hume> RAM-minne, alltså DDR4 SDRAM, det är inte SO-DIMM, right?
<emj> Nä
<jushur> du vill ha ett kort som har de funktioner du behöver, å samtidigt inte "fuskar" med specs för å nå dit. samt de ska va ett kort som har bra strömförsörjnings design. å då stryks alla billiga kort mer eller mindre från listan. (min personliga åsikt om det hela)
<Apachez> Spookan: ok tack, eftersom UCK verkar lovande förutom att den inte fungerar =)
<Apachez> kraschar på gfxboot-theme och det verkar inte finnas någon trovärdig fix
<Apachez> inte ens i 16.04 är det fixat så man börjar undra lite över kvaliten hos den maintainern
<hume> jushur, hur menar du med bra strömförsörjningsdesign? alltså... hur ser jag det....?
<Hund> Jag går också i tankarna om att uppgradera min dator sen.
<Hund> Men även fast min propp är 5 år gammal står sig den bra idag lär jag säga.
<Apachez> nuc med ssd är trevlig
<Apachez> dock har intel svåra kvalitetsproblem med nuc5 å nuc6 serien
<Apachez> ubuntu fungerar fint på min nuc iaf :)
<bittin> uppdaterat lite burkar till 16.04 nu
<bittin> lär bli fler nästa vecka rätt upptagen med https://wiki.mozilla.org/L10n:Meetings/2016_Nordic_hackathon i helgen
<Hund> Nuc är för litet för mig. :P
<bittin> http://ubuntupodcast.org/2016/04/21/s09e08-up-the-creek-extreme/
<bittin> ska upp 8 imorgon och 7 på Söndag
<Meerkat> gött med sovmorgon!
<banana__> hej!
<banana__> går det inte att få hjälp med inloggingen på svenska ubuntu forumet om man inte är inloggad?
<banana__> vad är det för cirkulär logik ni använder er av?
<banana__> det var det dummaste jag sett på mycket länge!
<banana__> du måste logga in för att få hjälp med inloggningen...
<banana__> jag har granskat forumet och har inte hittat några svar på hur man kontaktar administratören på annat sätt än att logga in och skicka pm eller posta ett inlägg
<banana__> däremot har jag hittat flera trådar från användare som har skapat ett nytt användarnamn bara för att kunna logga in och be om hjälp med inloggningen och få tillbaka sitt ursprunliga användarnamn
<banana__> i faq kan man läsa högst upp:
<banana__> "Det finns flera möjliga förklaringar till detta. Först och främst, försäkra dig om att ditt användarnamn och lösenord stämmer. Om du är säker på att de stämmer, kontakta administratören för att försäkra dig om att du inte har bannlysts från forumet. Det är också möjligt att administratören har gjort en felinställning och behöver åtgärda detta."
<Meerkat> hur menar du "få hjälp med inloggningen"?
<banana__> jag menar ganska enkelt: jag kan inte logga in, och jag behöver hjälp med det, men för att få hjälp, dvs. få hjälp av admin så måste jag logga in för gäster har inga såna rättigheter för att kontakta admin
<banana__> "Det angivna användarnamnet är för närvarande inaktiverat. Om du har problem med att aktivera ditt konto, kontakta en administratör."
<banana__> försöker jag återställa så får jag istället: "Ditt konto har inaktiverats manuellt och kan endast återaktiveras av en administratör."
<banana__> manuellt??? varför då för?
<Meerkat> du kan maila forumadmin@ubuntu-se.org
<banana__> okej, jag har inte loggat in på länge... men det verkar ju lite extremt att stänga av mitt konto bara för det....
<Meerkat> det är vad jag får upp när jag skriver strunt i inloggningsrutan
<banana__> ah! ok nu ser jag också! :P
<banana__> tack!
<banana__> det kan bli så när det är så liten text och snarlika färgnyanser på text och hyperlänk
<banana__> i alla fall, tack!
#ubuntu-se 2016-04-23
<Amoz> Kira9204, är medveten om att åsikterna går mycket isär där. Det är fortfarande mycket verktyg som saknas, kritiska buggar etc. Men jag är rätt nöjd användare av det sen typ 2 år tillbaka. inte haft problem med det alls i princip, men det beror nog myket på att jag kör det väldigt "snällt"
<simon__> har någon samma problem med installation av ubuntu 16.04 , usb funkar men när man ska köra installationen så fastnar man vid /dev/sda något sådant
<simon__> det finns inget att välja
<Apachez> har bara installerat i virtualbox och där gick det bra
<Kira9204> Hur kommer det sig att verktyg som nano inte finns med grundinstallationen? O.o
<Apachez> för att vi finns istället?
<Kira9204> VI är inte i närheten lika intuitivt/användarvänligt
<Kira9204> Sure, jag använder heldre vim
<Kira9204> Men jag känner folk som fortfarande inte vill veta av det
<Mathisen> jag är en :) kör alltid med nano/pico
<Kira9204> Och det är absolut inget fel med det :)
<Kira9204> Om något så borde nano finnas instället för VI om man nu måste välja
<Sebastia1Thorn> Kira9204: pico finns ibland
<Sebastia1Thorn> Kira9204: det är "samma" som nano
<Sebastia1Thorn> annars bara att dunka in världens bästa editor, emacs
<Kira9204> Sebastia1Thorn: first rule od emacs: Dont talk about emacs
<Kira9204> Good old VIM vs Emacs lägret, en balans som inte får röras :)
<Sebastia1Thorn> ;)
<Apachez> nano är ju bara trasigt
<Spookan> Jag gillar edit vet inte om den finns till linux dock..
<Carolus_rex> Hur flyttar man program panelen i ubuntu 16.04?
<Apachez> finally! uck har forkats och verkar fungera https://github.com/kamilion/customizer
<Apachez> ropade visst hej för tidigt...
<Meerkat> vad gör man med uck?
<Apachez> moddar ubuntu livecd
<Apachez> försöker få till en med svenska som default både för tangentbord å menyer
<Apachez> tangentbord var busenkelt, lägga till rätt parametrar i kernelsträngen i grub.cfg
<Apachez> men att fippla om menyerna var desto meckigare
<Apachez> finns ju manuellt sätt som involverar 200 olika rader som man får skriva för hand
<Apachez> + gissa vilka paket som ska bort och vilka som ska in
<Apachez> uck hade automatiserat detta till ett fint gui där man valde språk som ska bort resp. in
<Apachez> men uck failar sen när den ska kompilera ison
<Kira9204> https://github.com/kamilion/customizer/issues/3
<Apachez> håller på att slåss med konfen för ubiquity just nu
<Apachez> vill få till det konfigmässigt på samma sätt som när man bootar livecd å får välja "Svenska" som språk och "Prova Ubuntu"
<Apachez> men vill att min livecdboot ska hoppa över valet och välja svenska och prova ubuntu direkt och gå vidare
<Apachez> verkar inte helt trivialt
<Apachez> dokumentationen kring detta är jättetrasig
<qvac> vilka sorts bitrate använder ni till "mp3 spelare"?
<Mathisen> 128
<qvac> att använda 320 är detr överdirveT?
<qvac> överdrivet?
<bamsefar> Absolut inte
<qvac> tycker personligen att 192 så låter det som original
<Mathisen> beror väll på hur petig man är.. 128 är i alla fall det lägsta
<Mathisen> om man vill ha någorlunda vettig kvalitet
<qvac> man vill ju ha så nära original, som möjligt, man ändå spara space
<qvac> så man ändå*
<Mathisen> du får väll köra på 256 då
<qvac> ok tack
<qvac> det spelar inte roll om det är mp3 eller aac
<qvac> ?
<Mathisen> http://www.winxdvd.com/resource/aac-vs-mp3.htm
#ubuntu-se 2016-04-24
<Hund> Varför inte OGG?
<Spookan> God morgon Hund.
<Hund> Bra ratio mellan kvalité och storlek.
<Hund> Spookan: Morsning!
<Spookan> Hund: Varför snackade du om ogg?
<Hund> Förvirra regeringen som lyssnar på oss.
<Hund> Närå, dom pratade om det innan.
<Hund> :P
<Spookan> Hehe ok, ja jag föredrar med ogg.
<Hund> Det är ju ett öppet format också.
<Hund> http://varianto25.com/playing-cards/code-deck
<Spookan> Hehe..
<Hund> Man kanske borde ta och rycka upp sig och ordna kaffe. Tvättstugan om 30 min.. Yay.
<Spookan> Ja kaffe.. ;)
<Mathisen> ni har det bra ni, vissa vakna just upp och titta ner i en tom kaffe burk...
<Hund> Somliga har ingen framförhållning.
<Hund> Jag råkade brygga starkt kaffe.. Får göra nytt efter tvättstugan. Bah.
<Apachez> fördelen med opensås när det inte fungerar är att man kan åtgärda problemet själv... nackdelen är att det ibland kan vara snuskigt mycket kod man behöver läsa in sig på för att identifiera exakt var i koden man ska ändra för att få önskvärd effekt :)
<Apachez> jag tror jag har fått uck att äntligen fungera i 15.10 :)
<Kira9204> Apachez: vad bra, då är det bara att få det att funka i 16.04 då :p
<Kira9204> Kan vara en bra ide att skicka upp en diff på det du gör till utvecklarna
<Apachez> gick sådär
<Apachez> uckn fungerade
<Apachez> men den levererade itne som jag hade hoppats
<Apachez> libreoffice var fortfarande amerikaniserat
#ubuntu-se 2017-04-17
<Barre> varför får jag inte pactl att fungera med att sänka volymen med -2dB? https://pastebin.dalnix.se/?c69164bd88d10a21#/vai2SEfCdbSz/HyhKFiC5MWeV1SDBPp+fLqgAGcMzs=
<gusnan> Barre: testa set-sink-volume 0 -- -2db
<Barre> gusnan: worked like a charm, tackar..
<Barre> !kaka | gusnan
<Barre> ingen bot kvar här inte :)
<gusnan> hehe :)
<Barre> lite svårt att förstå varför -- skall vara där
<gusnan> Har inget bra svar på det, såg det i exempel på https://askubuntu.com/questions/97936/terminal-command-to-set-audio-volume
<Barre> nåja, det fungerar nu. Mediaknapparna både höjer och sänker, "mute"ar spelar och beter sig som de skall. Var tvungen att flytta från alsamixer till pulseaudio i helgen och hacka om allt igen. men nu är jag nöjd
#ubuntu-se 2017-04-18
<Zooklubban> Hund brukar det finnas massdrops med hela tbord med "våran" enter-tangent?
<Zooklubban> mitt högra lillfinger är van att inte vara så petig och bara träffa en tangent som är en tangent hög. jag kan inte träna upp min högerhand för något nytt.
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Zooklubban: Jodå, det förekommer. Men det är sällsynt dock.
<Hund> Vad är du ute för typ av bräda då?
#ubuntu-se 2017-04-19
<Zooklubban> Hund jag vet inte. kan inte tillräckligt mycket av det.
<Hund> Zooklubban: Det är därför du har mig. :D
<Zooklubban> Ja, så förklara ;D. vad är jag ute för typ av bräda då?
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Du ska ha en binär bräda med 2 tangenter. Allt annat är bloat.
<Zooklubban> syftar du på det här med "60%" o skit eller något mer avancerat
<Hund> Nej, men är du ute efter ett fullstort tangentbord? Eller kanske en "space saving model" som det hette på 80-talet (aka TKL aka 80%)? Eller kanske rent av något mindre än då?
<Hund> Vi lär väl börja där antar jag. :P
<Zooklubban> ne, antingen fullstort eller kanske inte numpaden
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Hund> Med eller utan belysning?
<Hund> Vill du ha en stilren/vuxen bräda eller en s.k. "gamerbräda"?
<Zooklubban> dunno
<Zooklubban> jag har belysning nu, använder väl det inte alls.
<Zooklubban> läs: säg ett fåtal gånger per år.
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Hund> För om du vill ha en helt vanlig bräda utan fluff och lull-lull och satsar helt på kvalité är ju Filco Majestouch 2 ett populärt val.
<Hund> Den finns att köpa i Sverige med.
<Hund> Hos EN återförsäljare. :D
<Hund> https://www.maxgaming.se/filco
<Hund> De fick också in Pok3r (med PBT-hattar) igår, men det är kanske inget för dig: https://www.maxgaming.se/gaming-tangentbord/vortex/pok3r-pbt-mechanical-keyboard-grey-mx-brown
<Hund> Cooler Master är poppis val om man vill ha något mer gamerinriktat.
<Hund> https://www.maxgaming.se/gaming-tangentbord/cooler-master/masterkeys-pro-s-rgb-mx-brown
<Zooklubban> men döh, jag vil ha arrowkeys ju
<Hund> Bilden visar dock US ANSI. Vet inte om det är det eller Nordisk/Svensk ISO.
<Zooklubban> oj, var bara andra länken av alla som inte hade det. oops
<Hund> Du har piltangenter på ijkl.
<Hund> https://www.maxgaming.se/gaming-tangentbord/varmilo/va69m-dark-grey-pbt-red-led-mx-brown
<Hund> Där är en annan poppis bräda med 65% layout.
<Hund> Eller om det är 67?
<Hund> Fördelen med den och Pok3r är att de kommer med PBT-hattar.
<Hund> Men annars är Filco min favorit om du ska ha 100% eller 80%. :)
<Hund> Det fanns visst en 100%-bräda med Varmilo också.
<Hund> https://www.maxgaming.se/gaming-tangentbord/varmilo/va109m-dark-grey-light-grey-pbt-red-led-mx-brown
<Hund> Och vill man vara riktigt vuxen finns Matias-brädor med Alps-kloner.
<Hund> https://www.maxgaming.se/gaming-tangentbord/matias/nordic-tactile-pro-matias-quiet
<Zooklubban> jag tror inte jag skulle digga det.
<Hund> :)
<Zooklubban> undrar om någon datorbutik i centrala sthlm har sådana ute på display.
<Zooklubban> i form av, vara lång och ha stora händer så vettefan hur bekvämt ett 65% är.
<Hund> Alltså.
<Hund> 60% osv är precis som ett vanligt tangentbord.
<Zooklubban> är inte distansen mellan tangterna liite mindre. alt mindre keys? :o
<Hund> Det som skiljer är att man tagit bort vissa knappar och placerat dem under olika lager.
<Zooklubban> eller är det bara att man cuttar allt höger om ctrl?
<Hund> Min favorit är 60%. Du har bara det viktigaste kvar och det du använder mer sällan finns under ett annat lager. Och du kommer åt allting mycket enklare, du behöver inte flytta på händerna just.
<Hund> Men vi är alla olika. Det finns dom som tycker att allt annat än 100% är puckat, medan andra sitter på 40% och hackar kod.
<Zooklubban> mindre space, döda saker till höger om högra ctrl?
<Zooklubban> och ev flytta in piltangenter med mindre spacekey?
<Hund> Hm?
<Zooklubban> undrar om hur bord < 100% är.
<Zooklubban> lite öppet, utan att direkt fråga.
<Zooklubban> https://www.maxgaming.se/gaming-tangentbord/matias/nordic-tactile-pro-matias-quiet <-- usch
<Hund> Jag kan visa mina två bredvid varandra så kanske du förstår. :)
<Hund> http://i.imgur.com/GW791hs.jpg
<Hund> Nu är det förvisso ANSI på ena, men som du ser är det ju samma storlek, fast mindre fysiska tangenter på ena bara.
<Hund> :)
<Zooklubban> alltså kan ju tangenterna vara mindre :(
<Hund> Huh?
<Zooklubban> jag vill inte ha mindre tangenter?
<Hund> DET ÄR SAMMA TANGENTER
<Hund> Din nöt. :D
<Zooklubban>  fast mindre fysiska tangenter på ena bara.
<Zooklubban> LÄR DIG SVENSKA I SÅ FALL
<Hund> NEJ.
<Zooklubban> FÄRRE*
<Zooklubban> Skogstomte
<Hund> haha
<Zooklubban> xD
<Hund> Fast.
<Hund> Du pratar om layouten?
<Zooklubban> Bestäm dig nu, är de fysiskt mindre tangenter?
<Hund> Jag trodde du pratade om storleken på tangenterna.
<Hund> :D
<Zooklubban> ja?
<Zooklubban> jag syftar på fysiska storleken på tangenterna överlag. :S
<Zooklubban> är de mindre?
<Zooklubban> den ovan ser mindre bred ut än den under, så jag antar den övre har mindre tangenter?
<Hund> Nej, det är exakt samma switchar och keycaps. Det enda som är mindre är layouten. Dvs 65/66 tangenter istället för 80/81.
<Zooklubban> så färre tangenter? Det ser ju alla.
<Zooklubban> Använd rätt svenskt ord för att förklara dig plz.
<Hund> Äsch
<Zooklubban> (Notera att jag inte kommer ihåg vad färre är för slags ord :(
<Hund> :D
<Zooklubban> synvilla? längden från vänster ctrl till höger ctrl ser ut att vara kortare på den ovan än den under.
<Hund> Och om du är osäker på vilken typ av brytare du vill ha skulle jag absolut rekomendera att du går till en butik och ber att få prova olika.
<Zooklubban> Känner samma med layouten (65% etc).
<Hund> Ja, det är synvilla.
<Hund> Det finns bara en storlek.
<Zooklubban> jag är sån nubb så jag köpte ju bara den enda qpad-tangentbordet som var full size på teknikmagasinet i bergen utan att tänka på att det var några speciella switchar. :D
<Hund> haha okej. :D
<Hund> Vilken färg hade de?
<Hund> har
<Zooklubban> blåaa mx.
<Hund> Oh
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Fancy. :D
<Zooklubban> låter en heeeel del. jösses, en tidigare rumskamrat var inte glad när jag gibbade på kvällen/natten.
<Hund> Det är clicky switches med taktil och uhm.. ljudlig feedback?
<Zooklubban> satan i gatan vad passiv aggressiv han blev ibland.
<Hund> hahaha
<Hund> Gillar du känslan och/eller ljudet?
<Zooklubban> väggen var dock otroligt tunn och inte ljudisolerad för fem öre. men jösses.
<Hund> :D
<Zooklubban> hade inte spelat på typ 1h utan såg serier, skulle gå på toa någon gång mitt i natten (typ kl 2 eller 3). Då tog han tillfället i akt att komma ut och stå utanför toadörren när jag var klar för att klaga som fan.
<Zooklubban> jag vet faktiskt inte, kanske lite för hårda dunno. har ingenting att jämföra det med. Sitter i skrivande stund på ett apple tangentbord. Lite fel att jämföra deras fysiska och mbp-tangentbord med ett mekaniskt
<Hund> Om du bara vill ha den taktila feedbacken finns ju browns och clears. 45cN vs 55 cN.
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Blues ligger på 55cN.
<Hund> Och är lite vassare i känslan.
<Hund> Browns och clears är lite mer runda, även om det inte är i samma klass som tex MOD och Zealio.
<Hund> Och det är actuation force man pratar om.
<Zooklubban> gejmar nästan enbart dota och nog blir man lack när man spammar en tangent och kan ibland tro att det är fel på tangentbordet. men antagligen är min hjälte bara låst så den inte kan göra nån spell :P
<Hund> haha okej. :)
<Zooklubban> är c:t centi?
<Hund> Det är väldigt få som gillar blues för spel.
<Hund> centi-Newton.
<Zooklubban> klart jag vet vad N är. njubb
<Hund> Om du spelar mycket är reds och browns poppis. :)
<Hund> Röda är linjära och sjukt lätta med sina 45cN utan taktil feedback.
<Zooklubban> mm, var väl red man hade hört talas om innan när jag köpte det men iirc så fanns det inte i någon fysisk affär.
<Hund> Ah. :)
<Hund> haha
<Hund> När jag köpte mitt första mech visste jag inte heller något.
<Zooklubban> men men, kanske fanns, bevisligen så kollade jag inte så mycket om vad som fanns under keycapsen.
<Hund> Då fanns det bara Mx Blacks att köpa. De låg på 60cN och mina fingrar gjorde ont. :D
<Zooklubban> MEN man fick 4 st (wasd) orangea knappar!!!11
<Hund> haha wow!! :D
<Zooklubban> känns väl helt ok att programmera med det, undrar hur det skulle kännas med lite mindre kraft dock.
<Hund> Men mitt råd att klämma på lite brädor i butik för att få en hum om hur olika switchar känns och sedan beställa online, för då har du ju distansavtalslagen och kan skicka tillbaka det om du inte gillar det.
<Hund> För vissa switchar kan ju kännas bra om du hamrar lite på dem som hastigast och när du kommer hem och har spelat med dem i ett par timmar kanske det visar sig att de är för lätta och dina fingrar ömmar efter att du bottnar dem hela tiden.
<Hund> Sedan finns det ju också programerbara tangentbord om det är av intresse.
<Zooklubban> vad säger folk om blåa för kod dårå
<Zooklubban> programmerbara switchar :O eller syftar du på layouten i sig.
<Hund> Blåa är poppis för skriva med.
<Hund> Vad tangenterna ska göra.
<Hund> Du kanske inte använder Caps Lock, då kan du ju programera den till att fungera som typ.. Alt? Eller kanske ha ett macro eller vad fan som helst.
<Hund> Eller kanske att space fungerar som Alt om du håller ned den och aktiverar en andra tangent.
<Hund> Osv.
<Hund> Sitter man med typ väldigt små layouter är det extremt värdefullt att kunna programmera det eftersom man då använder sig av minst 2 lager flitigt och det är ju väldigt individuellt hur man vill fördela ut allting mellan de olika lagren.
<Hund> 3 lager*
<Hund> Men det går ju att få tex Filcos brädor att bli programmerbara genom att byta ut kontrollern i den.
<Hund> Sedan är det stor skillnad på tangentbord och tangentbord. Om man kör med eller utan bakplåt, typ av material på den och på chassit, tjockleken, materialet och profilen på hattarna gör skillnad på ljudet med.
<Hund> Det finns lite att tänka på.
<Hund> Det ska vara punkt efter chassit.
<Zooklubban> har en drös bindings i awesome redan. hm
<Hund> Det är inte riktigt det jag tänker på dock. :P
<Zooklubban> förstår jag, men förstår inte riktigt grejen att göra om t.ex caps lock till alt
<Zooklubban> what's the point
<Hund> För att alla är olika?
<Hund> Det var bara ett exempel. :P
<Zooklubban> förstår jag väl med. men ska jag förstå det behöver jag ett exempel som passar mig, annars är det ju "meh, orka"
<Hund> Haha
<Zooklubban> visst, programmera om säg capslock till fn så jag slipper använda höger pekfinger för att nå fn-tangenten
<Zooklubban> då jag mestadels använder fn+ F{2-4}
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Zooklubban> men om awesome ändå körs kan man ju göra det med awesome också
<Zooklubban> fn+f4 är media key för något, som ändå har en lyssnare i min awesome.config så då kan jag ju mappa om den till capslock+f4
<Zooklubban> istället för att göra det i två steg
<Zooklubban> eller missar jag något?
<Hund> Det vanligaste är att man vill byta plats på befintliga tangenter.
<Hund> Det kan du inte göra med typ awesome.
<Zooklubban> ja iofs, så länge det inte är någon key-listener på kombon i awesome så händer ju inget.
<Zooklubban> shift vs capslock är väl lättast att tänka på, i form av att göra stora bokstäver.
<Hund> Du kan få till det med typ xdotools. Men då fungerar det ju bara på den datorn.
<Zooklubban> för awesome config blir ju bara keycombos => någon systemändring
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Zooklubban> eller är jag fortfarande ute och cyklar? jag vet inte
<Hund> Alltså
<Zooklubban> + att jag fortfarande är relativt noob på awesome.
<Zooklubban> men tex jag vill göra caps lock till page down
<Hund> Använder du typ awesome klarar du dig ganska bra. Men typ piltangeterna är ju ett exempel, jag vill dom på Fn+jklö.
<Hund> Eller typ PageUp/Down på FN+W/S.
<Zooklubban> Gå och lägg dig vim-tönt
<Zooklubban> xD
<Hund> Och spelar du är det ju smidigt med macros.
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Eller om du kör med Svorak.
<Zooklubban> hade varit ball med programmerbara switchar i form av motståndet
<Hund> Eller kanske vill ha ISO layout, fast med en ANSI-inspirerad teckenuppsättning.
<Hund> Du kan ju modda och skapa egna switchar.
<Zooklubban> jo men med lite elektricitet och ändra det on-teh-fly
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Eller så har man bara två brädor.
<Zooklubban> lär aldrig byta
<Zooklubban> precis som jag har flera tablets och använder de aldrig. kollar småsaker på tlf
<Hund> :)
<sptnx> Hund: du har väl tangentbords-geek? :) tips på nått bra att köpa? för mac
<Hund> sptnx: Jadu.
<Hund> Behöver man ett speciellt tangentbord för Mac då?
<Hund> :P
<Hund> Eller vill du ha något som matchar rent utseendemässigt?
<sptnx> njae.. såg t.ex. daskeyboard har speciella för mac
<sptnx> men det spelar väl inte så stor roll.. nått osm är skönt att knappa på
<Hund> Har du någon tidigare erfarenhet av mekaniska tangentbord?
#ubuntu-se 2017-04-20
<purity^> Zambezi, Påskskumt hälsar
<Zambezi> purity^: Hälsa tillbaka till grannen din. Doh. Jag kommer till Göteborg i helgen. Känn er osäkra. ;-)
<purity^> Zambezi, ojoj, nu fick vi lite nojja här :P
<Zambezi> purity^: Du och din "granne" fixar det.
<purity^> Zambezi, Det tror jag nog... Vad ska du hit och göra? Cykla?
<Zambezi> purity^: Träningsmatcher inför seriepremiären om två-tre veckor.
<purity^> Zambezi, vilken sport?
<Zambezi> purity^: Ska du komma och titta eller? Är åt Partille-hållet.
<purity^> Zambezi, beror på vad det är för sport....
<Laban> Kan ju hoppas på något skoj, som Roller Derby
<mc__> hallo
<mc__> can i write on swedish on this forum
<Haaninjo> mc__: ja
<mc__> ok vad trevlit
<mc__> jag undrar om det finns en lista vilka arm 64 bit processor som ubuntu 16 stöder
#ubuntu-se 2017-04-22
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<Mathisen> god dag
<Barre> tjenis
<Mathisen> någon som är duktigt på nätverk ?
<Mathisen> tror min ISP har problem med ipv6 men inte 100% säker
<Mathisen> skaffade ny fiber lina hema för 1 vecka sen och har duktigt med strul
<Mathisen> ping google.com >>  https://ptpb.pw/H766  ping google.com ipv4 >>  https://ptpb.pw/2WA2  traceroute google.com ipv6 & ipv4 >> https://ptpb.pw/KyNp
<Mathisen> allt stannar vid "te0-0-1-1.nr11.b038034-0.sto03.atlas.cogentco.com" och detta har hållit på flera dar nu
<Mathisen> trodde först de va något tillfälligt
<Mathisen> någon som har någon ide ?
<Mathisen> ni får se till att vakna nu :)
<bamsefar> Mathisen: Vad har du för ISP?
<Mathisen> ålänsk :) Ålcom
<bamsefar> Aha
<bamsefar> Problemet är att cogent inte har en full ipv6-tjänst.
<bamsefar> De har inga routes till google.
<Mathisen> men hur i hela ska detta lösa sig då
<Mathisen> menar massa sidor går via
<bamsefar> http://bgp.he.net/AS3238#_graph6
<bamsefar> Kollar man där så verkar de ju även köpa av NTT och Level3.
<bamsefar> Troligtvis är väl de sessionerna nere då
<bamsefar> Vad har du för ipv6-adress?
<bamsefar> Så kan jag spana vilka vägar jag ser
<Mathisen> 2a00:5500:80fb:1300:b9c4:67e1:24cc:7810
<bamsefar> Hmm, det är ju märkligt, jag ser en väg via NTT.
<bamsefar> Har du felanmält till din ISP då?
<Mathisen> jo gjorde de för någon timme sen
<Mathisen> skickade mail
<bamsefar> Okej
<Mathisen> väntade några dagar sen ja trodde de va tillfälligt
<Mathisen> så hur kommer detta lösa sig då tror du ? jag har inte direkt någon kunskap hur det funkar på ISP nivå
<Mathisen> menar just skaffat ny lina man vill ju att allt funkar :)
<bamsefar> Mmm
<bamsefar> De får väl fixa så att de skickar trafiken så at det funkar.
<bamsefar> De har ju andra vägar liksom
<Mathisen> oki
<Mathisen> misstänker detta inte kommer lösa sig på ett bra tag då.. lika bra och bara använda ipv4 ett tag
<lunamobile> Är på Wikipedia och Wikimedia dagen i Stockholm idag
<bamsefar> Mathisen: Det är ju en felkonfiguration
<bamsefar> Mathisen: De har fler vägar, det borde inte ta lång tid att fixa.
<bamsefar> Men de vet säkert inte om det.
<bamsefar> Men jävligt coolt att du har native ipv6 hemma. :)
<Mathisen> :)
<bamsefar> Jag ska se om jag får tag på nån som jobbar på ålcom, och be dem fixa det. :)
<Mathisen> jo gör de :) hälsa från mig :)
<bamsefar> Will do :)
<Mathisen> bamsefar, vad jobbar du med för den delen sen du har kunskap om detta
<bamsefar> Mathisen: Jag är nätchef på Portlane och GleSYS.
<Mathisen> dåså nice jobb,
<bamsefar> Jao, det är ganska nice
<Mathisen> har själv försökt hitta något på åland som är i branchen men så svårt när det är så litet, och när man inte har högskola utbildning
<bamsefar> Ah
<Mathisen> skulle va och fixa lite papper till men då skulle man va nästan 40 innan allt e klart ;)
<Mathisen> tar ju minst 3 - 4 år
<bamsefar> Mjo
<Squarism> Mathisen: Läs matte i ett år. Slår högre än 3 år högskoleingenjör i min bok
<Mathisen> Squarism, hur kommer de sig ?
<Mathisen> visst är de mycket matte också på högskolan när de gäller IT, men ändast matte
<Squarism> Mathisen, 1. Du lär dig vikten av ordning och struktur. 2. Du visar att du klarar pluggdisciplinen. 3. Allt ingenjörsarbete är matte i grunden.
<Squarism> datatimmarna får man ju i jobbet iafl sas.
<Mathisen> okej, äh jag tror jag skulle mera plattsa på den som bortgömd i något rum och bara ser till att saker funkar eller fixar de som går sönder.. så skulle lärlings platts eller liknande också va nice så man lär sig när man jobbar så mycket roligare en att ha näsan i en bok i flera år
<Squarism> Jag är själv 41 år och pluggade civilingenjör. Såhär i efterhand så kanske jag hellre pluggat 2 år matte istället.
<Mathisen> okej bra att veta
<bamsefar> Jag har ingen högskoleutbildning heller.
<Mathisen> du jobba dig uppåt då bara misstänker ja ?
<bamsefar> Mjo
#ubuntu-se 2018-04-16
<Hund> Mors
<Barre> tjo
<Hund> Det livat här idag.
<Barre> mm
<Hund> Vad gör Barre då? :)
<Barre> installerar min nya arbetsdator
<Hund> Skoj med nytt. :D
<Hund> Vad blev det?
<Barre> Hund: en DELL Precision 5520
<Hund> Säger mig ingenting. .
<Hund> D:D
<Hund> Men det blir nog bra.
<luna_> Barre: gått över till Dell istället för HP?
<luna_> eller så blandar jag ihop dig med nån, 5 timmar sömn är bra
<Barre> luna_: hade en HP dator förut, när jag var på HPE. Men nu är det tydligen DELL som gäller
<Nafallo> Barre: va!? hade du inte Dell när du var på HPE?
<Nafallo> haha. bara 59m57s senare ;-)
<Barre> =)
<Hund> Woop woop
 * Barre gömmer sig
<Hund> :(
 * Hund petar på Barre med en stock
<Barre> ouch
<Hund> :D
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Jag satte ner vänsterhanden ett snäpp åt vänster, det blev totalt hjärnsläpp när jag skulle skriva.
<Barre> jobbigt, du får bygga ett nytt tangentbord som kan ta hänsyn till sånt
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Det kanske blir ett semi-nytt snart. :D
<Hund> Jag har planer på ett nytt chassi och att byta fysisk layout.
<Hund> Men jag behåller kretskortet och brytarna.
<Barre> =)
<David-A> har hittat en google-hapax
<David-A> "barmarksabstinens"
#ubuntu-se 2018-04-17
<Spookan> God morgon!
<Hund> Mors
<Barre> tjo
<Hund> Barre: Jag hörde att du skulle bygga dig ett eget tangentbord sen.
<Hund> Med ett chassi som jag designat. :D
<Nafallo> Hund: du kan va designad.
<Barre> Hund: inte helt omöjligt
<larsemil> på nästa daladevelop-hack så kommer vi ha workshop och alla kommer att få bygga sig ett eget makro-keyboard. https://scontent-arn2-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/3683130f271650a5ccc88c83ca90adc3/5B61910E/t51.2885-15/e35/30077033_1840238079359711_3618289756791635968_n.jpg
<Hund> larsemil: Vad kul! :D
<larsemil> japp
<Hund> Macropads är helt klart något underskattat på många jobb.
<Hund> Spagettilödning?
<larsemil> jag förstår inte frågan
<coffe> gah  jag har glömt för mycket av ipv6
<Hund> Jag vet inte vad man säger på svenska så jag säger spagettilödnin om hand wired keyboards. :P
<larsemil> ah, ja. det blir manuell lödning med dioder
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Hund> Vart fick ni tag på distanserna och tillhörande skruvar?
<Hund> Jag har problem att hitta dem..
<larsemil> vi har inte fått tag på något alls. vi skär ut dem på plats under hacket.
<larsemil> plast eller trä
<larsemil> skruvar är vanliga m3.
<Hund> Ahh
<larsemil> eller
<larsemil> såg nu på bilden att där var distanser. vi kommer skära sådana på hacket.
<larsemil> men då blir det en full ram istället
<larsemil> det där är betaversionen för att kolla vad ett kit skulle kosta
<Hund> Det finns lite utländska tangentbordsbutiker som säljer. Men hur är det med nya avgifterna? Gäller det bara Kina eller är andra länder som USA inkluderad?
<Hund> Ahh :)
<Hund> Vad har ni räknat på för kostnad?
<larsemil> alla länder utanför eu
<larsemil> vi uppskattar det till ca 200kr per kit
<Hund> Det är skapligt. :)
<Hund> Det blir dyra skruvar om man ska beställa utomlands då. :P
<Hund> Om ni ska producera i större skala kanske det kan vara av intresse att designa ett eget kretskort?
<Hund> Vilka switchar kör ni med?
<larsemil> alltså. jag är noll intresserad i tangentbord.
<larsemil> och jag är bara den som drar i arrangemanget
<Hund> haha okej. :D
<larsemil> men jag tror att för att förstå hur ett kretskort funkar så är det bättre att löda själv. för då fattar man.
<Hund> Jag är inte noll intresserad av tangentbord. :D
<larsemil> och poängen med hacket är att lära sig
<Hund> Ahhh
<Hund> Då är jag med. :)
<larsemil> vi kör med cherry qx 1337 shadow switches
<Hund> Hm. :P
<larsemil> 2018 edition
<Hund> haha
<Hund> De är grymma! ;)
<larsemil> extra made up
<Hund> haha
<Hund> De hade dock transparent överdel, vilket Cherry inte har.
<Hund> Och deras RGB-modell har hela husen genomskinliga.
<Hund> ;)
<Hund> Jag ska höra med Candy Keys om han kan fixa lite distanser.
<Hund> Han håller till i Tyskland.
<larsemil> okej
<Hund> Vad kör ni med för firmware?
<larsemil> 14:42 < larsemil> alltså. jag är noll intresserad i tangentbord.
<larsemil> 14:42 < larsemil> och jag är bara den som drar i arrangemanget
<Hund> :D
<Hund> haha
<larsemil> Hund: ProKeys 2018 Mandiba
<Hund> Är inte du intresserad av datorer och Linux? :P
<Laban> Jag är, men inte av tangentbord.
<Laban> < coffe> gah  jag har glömt för mycket av ipv6 // Trist, men använder du det medvetet?
 * larsemil kör ipv6 både på jobbet och hemma
 * Laban kör det hemma och på några co-locatade servrar.
<larsemil> fast hemma har jag fått lov att tunnla från jobbet
<Hund> Varför vill man köra med det redan nu?
<Hund> Jag är förmodligen lika ointresserad av nätverk som larsemil är av tangentbord. :P
<larsemil> jag skulle precis skriva varför vill man ha konstiga tangentbord när man kan köra ett vanligt 100krs.
<larsemil> men jag skulle inte byta ut mitt das keyboard för allt i världen på jobbet. älskar det.
<Hund> larsemil: Snart kommer jag och ger dig en örfil! :D
<Hund> Upp till en viss summa är det bara att man vill ha ett bra tangentbord, men pratar vi kanske 3000-5000 kr per tangentbord då är det hobby, då börjar det blir svårt att motivera att det bara handlar kvalité.
<Hund> Das Keyboard ska göra bra tangentbord. :)
<Hund> Även om det är förvånande lätt att det springer iväg. :/
<larsemil> Ska skaffa CNC sen så jag kan skära i aluminium. Då kan man lätt göra snygga casings
<Hund> Nice :)
<larsemil> till andra saker än tangentbord då. ;)
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Du kan ju tjäna en del pengar på det om du slår dig in på tangentbordsmarkanden.
<larsemil> jag har pengar. jag har inte tid.
<larsemil> Hund: i linux, kan man mappa om caps lock så den blir hyper-modifier istället?
<Hund> https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=91625.0 Gissa pris? :)
<Hund> Mjodå.
<Hund> Med.. uhm, låt mig tänka nu.
<larsemil> http://michael.humanfactors.io/blog/debian-hyperkey-binding/
<larsemil> Den där verkade ha lite info
<Hund> xmodmap var det nog det jag tänkte på tror jag.
<Hund> Det var så länge sedan jag använde något dylikt.
<Hund> Mina tangentbord är ju programmerbara så jag kan ju bara ändra om på firmwarenivå hur min layout ska se ut. :)
<larsemil> ja det går nog mycket fortare.
<Hund> Där har du väl en av de största fördelarna med custombrädor.
<Hund> Du kan ändra layouten precis så som du vill ha den. Jag har att Caps Lock fungerar som FN1 om jag håller ner den och om jag tappar den snabbt fungerar den som Esc. Och när FN1 är aktiverat har jag bland annat piltangenterna på hjkl, End på u och Home på o, F1/12 är på 1-9, 0, + och ', osv.
#ubuntu-se 2018-04-18
<Nafallo> *gäsp*
#ubuntu-se 2018-04-19
<HeMan> bamsefar: hur är det med legacy-adresser som slutare på .0 i ett /24-nät?
<HeMan> bamsefar: är dom på nått sätt speciella?
<andol> HeMan: Den stora frågan är väl varför du utsätts för legacy-adresser? :)
<bamsefar> HeMan: I en /24 är ju .0 network
<HeMan> bamsefar: jo, men används det till något nuförtiden?
<bamsefar> Oklart
<HeMan> bamsefar: tidigare så bailade det ut om man använde den
<bamsefar> Det tror jag att det gör nu också
<HeMan> Jag håller på att felsöka några virtuella maskiner och en fick .0 och en annan fick .255, både i ett /24
<HeMan> .255 funkar riktigt kasst kan jag säga... :)
<bamsefar> Ahh
<bamsefar> Det låter knas
<bamsefar> .255 är ju broadcast
<HeMan> Det ska dock vara ett /18-nät som dom sitter på så där kan man köra med .0 och .255
<HeMan> Men jag misstänker att dhcp-servern är borked
<bamsefar> Men är det /24-mask confad på servern?
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> med en ful statisk route till default gw
<larsemil> felconfad dhcpserver låter det som
<HeMan> de sitter på 10.16.47 och default gw har 10.16.63.1
<bamsefar> Ehh
<bamsefar> WTF
<bamsefar> Men vad säger netmask?
<HeMan> Hittade felen nu
<HeMan> Dels fel nätmask i opennebula
<HeMan> och sen hårdkodat i ett script som sätter ip-adressen
<HeMan> det var ärvt från en gammal installation av opennebula som behövde script för att sätta upp ip
<HeMan> nyare kan göra det via cloud-init mer eller mindre automatiskt
<luna_> morning
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> eller god dag iaf. :D
<Hund> God förmiddag!
<larsemil> Hund: igår togs det beslut om tangentbordsbyggarkurs. snart i ett borlänge nära dig!
<Hund> Coolt! :D
<Hund> Bodde jag i närheten hade jag varit där och spanat på er. :D
<larsemil> vart bor du då?
<Hund> Haha, jag var tvungen att kolla. Det kanske är så toklångt ändå.
<larsemil> då tar vi en snabb omröstning bland några helt slumpvis utvalda personer i kanalen. Barre HeMan är långt bort en ursäkt för att inte åka till dalarna och hacka!??
<Hund> Jag är från Gästrike.
<larsemil> Hund: men herregud, det är ju nästgårds!
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Ibland är det långt till ICA för mig. ;P
<HeMan> Umm, allt under 5 timmar resa enkel väg är värt
<Hund> haha
<larsemil> HeMan: vilket ju bara innefattar grannar om man bor i arvidsjaur.
<larsemil> på tal om det var det väldigt längesedan vi såg HeMan i dalarna
<Hund> HeMan: Är du från södern i USA eller? :P
<HeMan> larsemil: det är ju för att du inte tittade när jag var där senast!
<HeMan> Hund: Arvidsjaur
<HeMan> Hund: same same
<Hund> haha
<HeMan> Blir dubbelt kul med samer!
<Hund> Det blir aldrig same same?
<Hund> Bah
<Hund> Du drog ju den nyss...
 * Hund behöver kaffe
<Spookan> En bärs behöver du i detta fina väder! :P
<HeMan> bamsefar: en sak som verkar faila är bootstrap av MariaDB's Galera
<Hund> haha
#ubuntu-se 2018-04-20
<luna_> haha kollar på Windows Community Webcasts från i Onsdags, fult då Microsoft folk demar Ubuntu saker :D
<Nafallo> det låter inte fult, utan bra.
<Spookan> luna_: Har du en länk?
<luna_> Spookan: https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Ch9Live/Windows-Community-Standup/Kevin-Gallo-April-2018
<Spookan> Tackar.
<luna_> np
<Spookan> Shysst att man kunde ladda hem det med.
<luna_> Accessibility service can not be turned on. It is turned off via accessibility services privacy preferences. kvar att översätta i Firefox
<Nafallo> Hund: btw, jag lever.
<Hund> Grattis! :D
<Hund> Gick det bra?
<Nafallo> tror det.
<Hund> Benet är kvar osv?
<Nafallo> mm
<Nafallo> och skruvat.
<Nafallo> en tror jag.
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Nafallo> det var korsbandsfästet som korsbandet hade hjälpt att slita sönder.
<Nafallo> korsbandet var helt dock. bara lite ofäst.
<Nafallo> på tibia, smalbenet.
<Nafallo> 6-8 veckor läketid nu.
<Hund> Okej. :)
#ubuntu-se 2018-04-21
<JIEIZESporkWitch> https://www.youtube.com/user/l0de/live IS POPPIN HOT RIGHT NOW STILL GOING!! CALL 315-505-4666. IRC.EFNET.ORG #lrh
<JIEIZESporkWitch> andol Haaninjo chuun propus Spookan Mathisen ubot9 Barre Squarism jonasbits luna_ WildSoft lillebrorx raztafari Nafallo oGG Apachez gusnan dinasty Robble Zooklubba senate Groggy1 Laban Hund Whiskey Screedo joch Zongva bamsefar larsemil uniquorn ubuntulog delhage johanbr_ HeMan justiceBEAVER peppis_ Flygisoft_ Markslap gustavwiz_ pinnen nibbo
<puttesfnask> Tjena grabbar. Finns det en version av ubuntu som klarar av via c3 processor utan cmov
<puttesfnask> har en gammal tunnklient som skall användas till en firewall
<cordac> aloha
<Hund> cordac: ;P
<cordac> hund!!
<Hund> :D
#ubuntu-se 2018-04-22
<Apachez> magi när man lär sig trolla i graphviz :)  https://imgur.com/a/TgqYNjo
<luna_> Installerar 18.04 RC1 nu
<andol> luna_: Hur verkar bionic?
<luna_> andol: funkar fint so far, har bara kört det i 5 minuter dock
<luna_> enda som strulat har vart Telegrammed nyare QT så fick uppdatera det paketet från deras hemsida
<Nafallo> telegram är ju en snap
<luna_> Nafallo: mjo nån i #ubuntu+1 sa det också hade missat att den fanns som snap
<Hund> Oh shap.
<David-A> enligt instruktion på paketet: CHOKLADPUDDING i pulverform ska vispas ner i MJÖLK
<David-A> idé: vispa ner pulvret i VATTEN i stället. spara pengar! kan göra chokladpudding mitt i natten även om man inte har mjölk hemma!
<David-A> bidrag till Journal of Negative Results: dålig idé! geggan stelnar aldrig
<David-A> sådär, nu har jag ätit upp den i alla fall
<David-A> vi kan ju inte acceptera nåt matsvinn
